#ubuntu-si 2011-08-29
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: A ste že zvedeli za nov zakon?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5096/new/posts/
<andrejz> jutro
<andrejz> iščemo udeležence za prevajalski maraton
<andrejz> pokažte se ;)
<tr43nd> 'd morning
<andrejz> tr34nd maš v soboto čas
<tr43nd> huh,misjim da ne, kolega praznuje
<andrejz> naj Å¡e kolega pride ;)
<tr43nd> praznuje rojstni dan  :)
<andrejz> super, jaz rad jem torto
<andrejz> če je mogoče, sadno prnesta :P
<tr43nd> hehehe
<tr43nd> hm, <andrejz>, a ti verjames v ,,božjo ljubezen,,   ?
<tr43nd> :)
<andrejz> ne vem kaj je namesto vprašaja
<andrejz> misliš božjo?
<tr43nd> :)
<andrejz> hm, vzgojen sem bil v bistvu v krščanski veri (tako kot večina verjetno), vendar bi se označil za agnostika
<andrejz> ne najdem dovolj dobrih argumentov ne za ja, ne za ne
<tr43nd> tut js ne
<andrejz> tako da bog mogoče je, mogoče ni
<tr43nd> jp
<andrejz> zdi se mi, da na mene nima kaj dosti vpliva trenutno (ali pa je tako pameten da skrije in jaz tako neumen, da ne vem)
<andrejz> amapk dopuščam to možnost
<andrejz> oziroma je še boljši opis je eksperimentalni teist :)
<andrejz> verjamem da je 1 bog, samo še error bare moral določit :D
<tr43nd> :)
<andrejz> zdaj ne vem od kje točno si, amapk lahko tud samo prideš na en pir kadar maš čas pa kako rečemo
<andrejz> v soboto
<tr43nd> hvala za povabilo, ampak sem zaseden
<andrejz> štekam, samo toliko da veš da ni "vse ali nič"
<andrejz> wad up, nafis?
<andrejz> nafisa?
<nafisa> kaj je, andrejz ???
<nafisa> očitno mi je spet net ven zmetalo
<andrejz> živjo
<andrejz> ja pozdravljam te :)
<andrejz> jaj, našel sem hrošč
<andrejz> lucky me :D
<nafisa> živjo, andrejz
<nafisa> lepo
<nafisa> a ga boš skuhal za kosilo
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> krejzi je mel prov ... kurbarijo se tud objavlja na FB
<nafisa> na skrite skupine
<andrejz> ojoj, zdaj sem pa čist šokiran
<andrejz> brb
<andrejz> lej ti to, empathy si je priljublejne klepetalnice zapomnil :)
<andrejz> a ma kdo 11.10 pa lahko zame en hrošč potrdi?
<andrejz> mora met pa irc account pa jabber oziroma še en drug račun
<nafisa> kako maš pa irc acc?
<nafisa> registriran nick?
<andrejz> ja to mam
<andrejz> fora je v tem, če imam IRC odprt in v drugem oknu že stike z gmaila
<andrejz> in potem kliknem enga na ircu, se mi novo okno čist razmaže in je nauporabno
<andrejz> *neuporabno
<andrejz> potem tega okna niti zarpet ne morem
<andrejz> moram zapret program
<nafisa> ah, ti poreden empathy
<nafisa> dokler ok dela, ko maš noter sam navadne stike ... brez une klepetalnice ...
<nafisa> pol sem čist zadovoljna
<andrejz> ne pa sej program dela, samo najbrž je nekaj z unity
<andrejz> ker je okno čisto razmazano, taka velka senca je pod njem pa vsebina je prazna sploh kliktne moreš
<nafisa> ko le ne bi padla v soboto
<andrejz> padla?
<nafisa> mja
<andrejz> a to je prihodnjik al preteklik?
<nafisa> pogojni preteklik
<andrejz> samo da bi predpreteklik :P
<andrejz> je huda?
<nafisa> kdo je hud?
<nafisa> oz. kera je huda?
<andrejz> situacija s padcem (in predpostavljam kolenom)
<nafisa> ma, mi ni koleno najebalo
<nafisa> na gležnju mi je kožo posnelo ... pa udarec v bok ... sedim nagnjena na levo stran :D
<tr43nd> do sobote se bo zacelilo
<nafisa> misleš?
<tr43nd> ja
<nafisa> andrejz pa njegove stare gate, kje si jih že pustu :D
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> ponavadi stare gate pustim v košu za umazano perilo
<CrazyLemon> očitno jih tokrat nisi pustu..in je zato nafisa padla!
<CrazyLemon> vsega si ti kriv!
<tr43nd> ja
<tr43nd> ka sta pa fistala
<tr43nd> *festala
<nafisa> lej, zanalašč se čist vedno zmoti
<CrazyLemon> tudi fistala sta lahk
<CrazyLemon> taka je pač nafisa
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> lejtr!
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, prosim ... prnes mi eno bambusovo palco
<nafisa> drugače pa dober tek :P
<tr43nd> a bos spet festala
<nafisa> delala sem, ne feštala, ok?
<tr43nd> ok
<nafisa> tko ... zdej pa še bratu drugo rundo šnit spečem ...
<andrejz> njam. Å¡nite
<Grega> a je 9 "psiholosko" manj kot 8?
<Grega> mislim... ce gres v trgovino in vidis, da nekaj stane 9 eur si vrjetno reces "uh, saj ni 10"... kaj pa ce vidis 8? a si reces "uh, to pa je vec kot 5"? :)
<CrazyLemon> em ..not for me :D
<CrazyLemon> 9 je vedno 9..in 8 je zame vedno manj k 9 :D
<andrejz> ne greš v trgovino, naročiš preko neta
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da če je v denarnici dovolj denarja pol mi je vseen al je 8 al 9 :)
<Grega> hm, i guess..
<Grega> ok
<CrazyLemon> andrejz prek neta se ne splača naročat predmetov take vrednosti (8,9€)
<nafisa> poštnina dražja kot artikel :D
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Grega> danes je ena stranka imela dva narocila. enega za 1,30 in enega za 1,90
<Grega> + postnina 5 eur
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<nafisa> haha
<Grega> kaj mislite kaj je najcenejsa varjanta dobit/natisnih 1000 letakov? (polovica A4).. dobro bi bilo ce so barvni in bolj kvalitetn papir, ampak ni nujno
<CrazyLemon> recikliran papir mora bit! jebeni..a boš gledu na okolje al ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> najraje bi plastiko
<Grega> :)
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hknVoAoyy-k
<Pepelka> "Nobody Canna Cross It" Twanging (Refix Video) - Dj Powa      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> miha copy cat!
<miha> ja
<miha> nism se spomnu kje sm to vidu
<miha> ampak se zbudu dans, pa si zelel slisat to :D
<CrazyLemon> kr kul remix :D
<CrazyLemon> refix*
<nafisa> Moški:fantje so močnejši od deklet.Ženska:Oprostite?Ali lahko nosite svojega otroka od 3 kg v trebuhu devet mesecev?Lahko kuhate,čistite, in govorite po telefonu ob istem času?
<nafisa> Ali se lahko opečete na čelo z likalnikom za lase in se ne pritožujete?Lahko hodite cel dan v petah od12 cm?Lahko jokate celo noč,nato pa se zbudite zjutraj,kot da je vse v redu?Ne pozabite,fantje,ženske so nemočne le tako dolgo,dokler se ne posuši lak za nohte.
<miha> nafisa:    http://feeds.foxnews.com/~r/foxnews/politics/~3/CGsVfRG_sTg/
<Pepelka> Obama To Nominate Princeton Professor As Head Of Economic Advisers Team | FoxNews.com
<miha> oops
<miha> nafisa: http://www.theonion.com/articles/report-male-hair-loss-7-times-more-painful-than-ch,21194/
<Pepelka> Report: Male Hair Loss 7 Times More Painful Than Childbirth | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<miha> tole..
<andrejz> vi ste malo neresni, moraš vedt kje kupuješ
<andrejz> jaz sem s kitajske nekaj naročil za 2 € pa sem dobil brez poštnine
<nafisa> ja, andrejz ... pa mislim, da ve, kje si naročil ... en moj kolega tam nabavlja oslarije
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro..to je druga stvar..dealextreme in podobni sajti
<CrazyLemon> js govorim  za domače spletne trgovine
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/nokia-developer-forums-hacked-significant-number-of-records-stolen/56456
<Pepelka> Nokia developer forums hacked: 'Significant number' of records stolen | ZDNet
<andrejz> dober saj če je nekaj 10 € je vseeno al je 8,9 al 9 €
<andrejz> važno da je 10 € da smrkce dobiš v merkatorju
<CrazyLemon> true that
<miha> smrkci so kul
<miha> jst mam jih že par...
<nafisa> jao, miha ... kje ti to pobiraš?
<nafisa> izpadanje las 7x hujše kot bolečine pri porodu?
<miha> nafisa: :D
<nafisa> dokaž pa bom verjela
<miha> nafisa: morš bit moški da to razumeš
<miha> nafisa: žal...
<nafisa> v glavnem ... ne podpiram te trditve
<miha> :)
<andrejz> ma to je kar nekaj itak ne moreš primerjat
<andrejz> če bi ista oseba hkrati lase zgubila pa rodila pol bi lahko primerjal
<nafisa> andrejz, tudi take poznam
<nafisa> ko je bila ob lase po kemoterapijah
<andrejz> dobr samo to ne šteje ker itak ne veš kaj je od las pa kaj od kemoterapije
<nafisa> saj se je pozdravila ...
<nafisa> sam lasje so pa mogli pol zrast, tko kot jih je mela
<nafisa> mela jih je pa čez rit dol
<andrejz> jaz mislim, da je hujš rodit kot pa lase zgubljat
<nafisa> aja, andrejz ... teb že počas izpadajo, a? ;) :P
<andrejz> men sprot izpadajo
<tr43nd> men pa ne vec...
<andrejz> pa saj tud če izpadejo
<andrejz> ni problema
<tr43nd> jp
<andrejz> samo s kremo za sončenje se moraš po betic mazat
<tr43nd> kapa je ceneje
<nafisa> ZAKAJ MI FAKING NET TAKO Å TEKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<miha> http://www.finance.si/321864/Kako-izmeriti-izobrazbo lol
<Pepelka> Kako izmeriti izobrazbo - Finance.si
<andrejz> nafisa prehitro tipkaš za hitrost neta
<nafisa> da da da ... pa kaj Å¡e
<miha> nafisa: 300 baud limit
<andrejz> hej, empathy bo podpiral klice na telefonske Å¡tevilke
<andrejz> pol pa da je empathy crap ..
<CrazyLemon> sej je
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/government/the-proposed-protect-ip-law-wont-protect-anything-and-duh-will-hurt-internet-security-too/10807
<Pepelka> The proposed PROTECT IP law won't protect anything and, duh, will hurt Internet security, too | ZDNet
<CrazyLemon> to da bo podpiral klice na tel. št. pomeni da bo tudi to uniču
<CrazyLemon> bloated piece of crappy software!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> a kdo ve ukaz za določite source paketa iz binary paketa?
<nafisa> pa Å¡e po stopnicah padla
<nafisa> andrejz, mislim, da me v soboto ne bo
<nafisa> bom na kliničnem polomljena čist
<andrejz> nič hudega
<andrejz> kdaj pa greš v MB
<andrejz> bi se lahko Å¡e 1x prej na pivu dobil
<nafisa> another skype instance may exists?
<nafisa> kwa je pa tu narobe?
<nafisa> ok, radi
<CrazyLemon> kok krat si ti padla?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> saj lahko poveš če te tip tepe (tudi takrat ko nočeš)
<CrazyLemon> pol se neb tok pritoževala če bi jo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> padla sem že 5x od sobote zvečer
<andrejz> pol s k naša stara mama
<CrazyLemon> (še hujša)
<nafisa> zato sem pa rekla ...
<nafisa> do sobote bom že hospitalizirana, če bo ščo tkole naprej
<andrejz> res je
<andrejz> naša stara mama je sam 3x padla :P
<andrejz> ampak je mogla vseeno v blonico it
<andrejz> brb, pir
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pir...na delovnem mestu?
<CrazyLemon> madona andrej..ti si pa res ratu taprav kronik
<andrejz> grem ven z delovnega mesta
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> aaah
<CrazyLemon> pozabu sm da ti itak nč ne delaš
<andrejz> v gostilni ga strežejo
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..uživaj v piru
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> sami kroniki kle
<nafisa> sam CrazyLemon je priden
<nafisa> se s kolesom vozi okoli, namesto da bi pijančeval
<CrazyLemon> tako
<zdobersek> jst spljoh ne pijem!
<zdobersek> tko da, praise me.
<nafisa> si ziher, zdobersek ???
<zdobersek> ne pijem alkohola.
<zdobersek> v to sem ziher!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam nehi! k smo vsi slišal dogodivščine k si bil pijan  pa z marleno okol hodu
<zdobersek> wasn't me.
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ok, zdobersek ... ti bom verjela ... za1x
<nafisa> CrazyLemon je pa bl po mojem okusu
<nafisa> rad ma jegrkolo :D
<CrazyLemon> o/
<nafisa> zdej mi je Å¡e en kolega prnesu jegra :D
<zdobersek> true friends!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ti mogoc ves
<zdobersek> kdaj pride nova sezona Game of Thrones ven?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mogoče pa res
<CrazyLemon> ne tega ne vem..ker ne gledam teh neumnosti!
<CrazyLemon> next question
<zdobersek> resno?
<CrazyLemon> resno
<zdobersek> zakaj ne?
<zdobersek> sploh ves, kaj zamujas?
<CrazyLemon> ni mi všeč
<CrazyLemon> raje gledam entourage
<zdobersek> ampak ...
<CrazyLemon> (čez 2min na sporedu)
<CrazyLemon> al pa breaking bad
<zdobersek> the winter is coming!
<CrazyLemon> (čez 32min na sporedu)
<zdobersek> uglavnem, velik zamujas!
<frojnd> serbus
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<miha>  http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/08/29/1229214/The-Latest-Web-Browser-Grand-Prix
<Pepelka> The Latest Web Browser Grand Prix - Slashdot
<frojnd> kaj bo dobrga :)
<nafisa> pofukan siol
<nafisa> včas mi je bil to top internet
<nafisa> zdej mi niti slike ne naloži
<frojnd> predvidevam, da druzga isp -ja ne moreš izbrati?
<nafisa> ne gre ...
<nafisa> T2 ni tu ... amis je km pa pol proč zadnji doseg ...
<frojnd> in to maš tud iptv poleg, al sam net pa fon?
<alyosha> nafisa ne se tolko pritozevat
<alyosha> kaj sele CrazyLemon ki ma samo dial up
<alyosha> kaj bi on mogu rečt
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> trojcek
<CrazyLemon> alyosha hodi raje neki pojest :>
<miha> siol čist lepo dela
<miha> ne vem kaj vi delate
<miha> res
<CrazyLemon> true that
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pff lih sem se najedu
<alyosha> sem pojedu pow lazanje
<alyosha> pol pladnja
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma priden!
<alyosha> jebeno dobro je bilo
 * CrazyLemon vrže alyoshi piškotek
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> jem sladoled
<alyosha> ne pase piskot
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> valda da paše
<alyosha> a-a
<alyosha> je jagoda
<alyosha> homemade
<alyosha> very good
<CrazyLemon> pojdi v kekca pa naroči piškotek
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu kako je dober
<alyosha> hahaha tip je sladoled u kekcu:D
<CrazyLemon> valda
<alyosha> me ne privlači preveč
<alyosha> niti mi ne pasejo cokoladno/kremasti
<alyosha> sladoledi
<alyosha> letos
<miha> alyosha: dieta?
<alyosha> lol:D
<alyosha> miha ne ne...nwem ne pase mi neki zadnje case cokolada
<alyosha> nadoknadim z drugim
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> on..pa dieta..omg..to je kot da bi reku janša pa razum
<CrazyLemon> ne gre ravno to skupaj
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> joooj mavrica je prišu online
<alyosha> upam da me ne klikne
<alyosha> pizda kaj lahko si tip da ime
<alyosha> Matteus Mavrica
<miha> CrazyLemon: zeh, jansa ma vec razuma kot vsi levaki skupaj. pa ne da ga ima tolk grozn velik, v bistvu
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> miha ja ja ja :>
<miha> CrazyLemon: to je že tragično, kaj ta vlada počne
<miha> en bi jo moral evtanizirat že enkrat
<alyosha> Pahor for president!
<alyosha> :DD
<miha> alyosha: to ni slaba ideja, predsednik je lahko vsak kreten (kucan, turk) pa ni skode
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma jz mislim da je najbolša rešitev zdj da dajo predcasne volitve pa CrazyLemon pa Kresalova prevzameta vse vajeti
<alyosha> to bi bla prava naveza
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> uff..ko bi js prevzel kresalovo
<CrazyLemon> to bi bilo pa res ...something
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> LOL
<alyosha> bi te pol uni
<alyosha> kaj je
<alyosha> čelavi
<alyosha> jebemga
<CrazyLemon> senica
<alyosha> senica ja
<alyosha> bi te on pol ganjal okoli z dildotom
<CrazyLemon> [15:47:03] <alyosha> jebemga           ..to bi njemu pasalo ja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> nisi resen
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> senik pa ja ni tašen
<alyosha> on ma rajši doggy style
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon si bil na Fešti?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaki fešti?
<alyosha> KAM Fešta mona
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> glavni dogodek na obali ta vikend
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<CrazyLemon> v soboto sm bil več ali manj notranjska/kras
<CrazyLemon> v nedeljo pa počival
<alyosha> tip ne podpira aktivne mladine
<alyosha> čuj ga čuj
<CrazyLemon> ma jebe se mi za KAM :D
<alyosha> notranjska/krac
<alyosha> kras
<alyosha> dej no
<alyosha> kao to
<alyosha> sem kolesaru 32910km
<alyosha> lažonja
<CrazyLemon> nisem tolko
<CrazyLemon> manj je blo
<CrazyLemon> okrog 29343
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> 29m ja
<alyosha> od doma do soseda in nazaj
<CrazyLemon> dej debeli..hodi jest sladoled
<alyosha> a vsi vemo
<alyosha> da si bil točno tako
<alyosha> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTRe6joOkjtqust1koZeLOzHm8aHe01t9AcJXERacyqqcvVvd1Y-w
<alyosha> oz. ti je celo malo podoben
<alyosha> lahko da si ti to
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> js mam LCD
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to je blo slikano 10let nazaj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> vidim da delate neki na novem page-u
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> povej ti meni ta punbb je za WP al je samostoječ:D
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu-si-www
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Novice http://www.ubuntu.si/
<CrazyLemon> u jebemti
<CrazyLemon> !g launchpad ubuntu-si-www
<Pepelka> Launchpad | Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/launchpad
<CrazyLemon> ma jebemti glupega bota
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem ja..neki se dela
<alyosha> ma tu gledam jz
<CrazyLemon> zadnjih par dni pa malo stagnira
<alyosha> na crabdance
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> vem ja..sej vse kar je na launchpadu je na crabdanceu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> aha
<alyosha> je use sync
<alyosha> ja lipo ane
<alyosha> samo d ase dela
<alyosha> ql bo page
<alyosha> se vidi da nimaš ti dosti zraven
<CrazyLemon> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka> Code : “ubuntu.si New Web Page” team
<CrazyLemon> poglej commite
<CrazyLemon> klikni na link spodaj
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha> povej ti meni ta punbb je za WP al je samostoječ:D
<CrazyLemon> punbb je forum :)
<alyosha> ma vem da je forum ja
<alyosha> ma je nek forum za WP
<alyosha> al je ko PHPBB
<alyosha> kaj to boste porihtali da odpira v novem oknu "foruM" in "faq!"
<alyosha> al neki da se da it nazaj
<alyosha> ki tko je malo tko
<alyosha> ki gres na forum in negre nazaj na page
<alyosha> moraš it back na browserju
<CrazyLemon> boste? sej lahko tudi ti narediš račun na launchpadu
<CrazyLemon> pa prispevaš kaj
<alyosha> pizda ta teden Å¡e ne
<alyosha> pol pa lahko kaj
<alyosha> mam maturo še u četrtek
<alyosha> jebemti matematiko
<CrazyLemon> dej nestoj kakat
<alyosha> moram da učim sine
<alyosha> če ne nardim bom mogu zažgat šolo
<alyosha> in nebi rad
<alyosha> 300€ za ispite
<alyosha> in še 300 za inštrukcije
<alyosha> jebemti
<CrazyLemon> kaj se sekiraš
<CrazyLemon> itak ester časti
<alyosha> več kot sem zasluzu u celem letu  gre za posrano maturo mona
<alyosha> ma ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> stara častibolj
<alyosha> ester časti samo veze:D
<alyosha> zdj na ustnem me ma prof. ki pride tu dostikrat
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/zarnice-z-mocjo-60-vatov-lahko-kupite-le-se-ta-mesec.html ti EUrokrati so prov nesramni
<alyosha> mi je povedala tocno kako i nkaj
<alyosha> so delali uprasanja
<miha> namest da bi pocakal, da se ledice uveljavilo, onga strupenga plinskega sranja ni za kupovat
<Pepelka> Žarnice z močjo 60 vatov lahko kupite le še ta mesec
<alyosha> mogu bi se zmenit da ko izvlecem uprasanje da nima veze kaj povlecem da recem nwem 32 da je...in da je 32 neko u izy
<CrazyLemon> alyosha haha
<alyosha> miha ja ja...počasi bojo use skenslali
<alyosha> pizda test sem rešu ql ne
<alyosha> samo ne dovolj da bi direkt naredu
<alyosha> bom mogu na ustnem
<alyosha> dobit Å¡e usaj 10%
<alyosha> da sigurno nardim
<miha> alyosha: sj bo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> itak da bo
<miha> alyosha: važna je trma
<alyosha> sem se z upisal:D
<alyosha> bom sosoled od crazyja
<alyosha> :DD
<miha> bravo
<alyosha> sosolec
<alyosha> :D
<miha> a crazy ni naredu?
<alyosha> grem direkt u 3. letnik
<CrazyLemon> miha ni važna trma
<CrazyLemon> ampak so važne taščine veze
<alyosha> ma CrazyLemon ponavlja ze 5ič 1. letnik:D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pst!
<alyosha> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: jst diplomsko pacam že več kot let, ampak enkrat bo menda ratal :D
<alyosha> hehe wlda da bo ratalo
<alyosha> kaj je tema diplomske?
<miha> eno velko sranje
<alyosha> in kaj se ti ne bolj splača dat 500€ da ti nekdo nardi diplomsko? in je rešeno na brzino:D
<miha> spletne strani, cmsi, moj cms s stalisca programskih jezikov.. kr neki.. zdj ne bi Å¡e enkrat isto delu
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa niso vsi tko kot ti :)
<CrazyLemon> samo plati pa da nekdo drug naredi
<miha> alyosha: sam mam že tolk narejen, da ne morm glih teme menjavat
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa najbolse da se bom matral delat diplomsko eno leto
<alyosha> miha ja kurac je to pol ja
<alyosha> sj bo
<miha> alyosha: ma mal je tečno, garal sm in bom več kot večina, ni pa nujn, da bo dobr ocenjen
<alyosha> e ja
<alyosha> samo sj ocena ne pomeni dosti
<alyosha> al ja?
<miha> srednje :D
<alyosha> jz sem nov u tem Å¡olskem sistemnu:DD
<alyosha> ja za zaposlitev ne pomeni nič?
<alyosha> bolj če greš naprej študirat al kaj?
<miha> ja bolj za nadaljni študij...no fora je, da ocena diplome je 40% povprečja, ki ga gledajo
<miha> al neki takega
<miha> vsi izpiti so ostalo
<miha> zanima delodajalce kvečemu povprečna ocena
<alyosha> heh
<alyosha> res al kaj
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> lahko ti reče da prinesi sprilevalo al kaj?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi tega nima pravice prašat :)
<miha> da, ne vem pa kak je pr bolonskem
<alyosha> spričevalo
<alyosha> ma mislis da praša kdo za spričevalo?
<alyosha> pomoje je bolj to da maš diplomo
<alyosha> in da maš iskusnje
<alyosha> ostalo je use tko
<alyosha> nepomembno
<alyosha> :D
<miha> ja vidu sm že ene ko so zahteval 9 povprečje za njihovo ELITNO podjetje
<miha> ne vem pa kaj so pol dobl, hotl so pa :D
<alyosha> itak najbolj pomembno je pa to da ti nekdo zrihta job:D
<alyosha> cene ni nic
<alyosha> :D
<miha> alyosha: glej http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=100223
<alyosha> meni je reku CrazyLemon da mi bo zrihtal na kruh koper da bom sysadmin
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka> Razgovor za službo pri XLAB d.o.o - Računalništvo in informatika - Forumi FERI
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma ne bi ti zrihtal ..da me pol brukaš..no way :>
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> miha hudi so res tej:D
<alyosha> xlab
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> http://www.xlab.si/si/medical-imaging.htm
<Pepelka> XLAB - Software Creating
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> virtualna kolonoskopija
<alyosha> bwahahha
<alyosha> :D
<miha> alyosha: ej ne vem
<miha> kdorkol na programski je moral osnove iz teh medicinskih slik znat da je sploh naredu predmet. ne da bi mel 9.
<nafisa> joško, mona :*
<miha> informatiki pa lahk majo 9, pa niso mel 0 od te snovi
<alyosha> ma ja to z povprečjem je kr neki
<alyosha> ma kjesi joška
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> joški sta tuki
<alyosha> sj res
<alyosha> 2
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> luxuz
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> saj maš ti tud 2
<CrazyLemon> on ma večje kot ti
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> alyosha, dej pofotki
<nafisa> pa pošlji
<CrazyLemon> jp..pa ne da ti maš tako majhne..ampak on ma tako velike
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> sej vem, da mam majhne, no :((
<CrazyLemon> kaj se sekiraš..sej bo Gospodar kupu nove
<alyosha> ma pusti ti crazyja
<alyosha> on nima pojma
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> plastic bubz are no good
<alyosha> kaj niso neki delali tudi varjanta
<alyosha> da so ubrizgali maščobo notri
<alyosha> da so bolj original
<alyosha> al je blo to u kašnem filmu:D
<CrazyLemon> so ja
<CrazyLemon> samo  moraš pol to ponovit vsakih par let
<alyosha> pha
<alyosha> lopovi eni
<CrazyLemon> jah niso oni krivi ker se maščoba absorbira nazaj v telo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> seveda so
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> naj porihtajo
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> joškoooooooo
<nafisa> grrr ... že 3 mesece mi čez dan gre na bruhanje
<miha> nafisa: si noseča?
<nafisa> nisem
<nafisa> niti ne morem bit
<nafisa> če bi krejzi bil kle bi začel: mumila ... sama mumila so za to kriva :D
<nafisa> lol
<miha> on že ve
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbExKv587jk
<Pepelka> Dramatic Donkey Cigarette Dispenser - Archie McPhee      - YouTube
<Grega> nafisa
<nafisa> a?
<Grega> ne da se mi vstat
<Grega> na desktopu je skype
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ok, pol bom pa kle
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako se določi parnost premutacij zapisanih z disjunktnimi cikli?
<nafisa> nimam blage
<nafisa> Grega, izdajalc
<nafisa> proti meni hoče delat
<nafisa> mislem!
<nafisa> ne bo golaža zate
<nafisa> ni Å¡ans
<Grega> :((
<Grega> bo bo golaz
<nafisa> ne bo
<Grega> samo meso bo imelo okus kot piscanec
<nafisa> če ji boš pomagu mene kosat ... pol bom prej strup pojedla!
<nafisa> pol pa jej tist golaž
<Grega> (clovesko meso ima baje isti okus kot piscanec)
<nafisa> ne bi vedla
<Grega> oh, a si celo razumela?
<nafisa> Å¡e nisem jedla
<Grega> :))
<Grega> aja.. sem ze mislil
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> optimist
<nafisa> sam svojo kri sem pila
<Grega> jah, kaj bos.. ce si bla zejna
<nafisa> ok, pa od enga (pokojnega sedaj) vem, kak okus je
<nafisa> nisem je pila
<nafisa> samo po nesreči ... ko smo ga oživljali
<Grega> ..
<Grega> kaj naj zdaj se napisem..
<nafisa> v glavnem ...
<nafisa> ne boš ji nič pomagu
<nafisa> če ji boš hotu ... bomo tebe v golaž skuhal
<nafisa> :))
<Grega> jaz sem samo za eno porcijo
<nafisa> ah, bomo zgostil .. .sam da je meso za okus
<nafisa> pa mal govejega zraven dali
<nafisa> ni panike
<Grega> saj jaz sem bolj govedo.. ni panike
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> vol :D
<Grega> brez nesramnosti, prosim
<nafisa> nisem vedla, da so ti ga ... odčmajsali :D
<nafisa> pojedli za zajtrk namesto hrenovke? :D
<Grega> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<nafisa> al namesto bobipalčke?
<Grega> AAAAAAAHAHAHAHA
<Grega> grem jest
<nafisa> dober tek ... a hrenovko?
<miha> :)
<nafisa> miha, kaj se smejčkaš?
<miha> nč
<Hekos> ok, what did you do ? /angry look/
<nafisa> who?
<Hekos> >_< nč
<nafisa> >.<
<nafisa> {>.<}
<nafisa> mucek! :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Grega> raaarrrrr, the internetz are br0ken
<nafisa> a zdej že jaka ...
<nafisa> madoniš, se skos neki skrivajo :D
<CrazyLemon> a kdo kle obvlada WP?
<nafisa> tn tn tn tn
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce :*
<bogdanov> :*
<tr43nd> lp
<bogdanov> lp
<wassabi> lp
<nafisa> ammm ... pridejo gor zato, da dol grejo
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, :*
<CrazyLemon> nafisa :@*~~@*
<nafisa> kaj to pomeni?
<nafisa> {>.<}
<tr43nd> ?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon-a sem vprašala, kaj pomeni njegov znak
<CrazyLemon> to naj bo najina skrivnost..hihi
<tr43nd> aja, sem mislil da debatiras o sexu
<nafisa> tr43nd, lepo te prosm, no
<tr43nd> <nafisa> ammm ... pridejo gor zato, da dol grejo
<tr43nd> huh
<nafisa> ja, sej
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> začni razmišlat z zgorno glavo ... namest s spodno
<tr43nd> js se vedno z zgornjo
<tr43nd> kolk pac....
<nafisa> to pomen, da bl mal z zgornjo misliš ...
<nafisa> zato, k s spodnjo
<tr43nd> po cem sklepas ?
<nafisa> ja, po tvojih replikah
<tr43nd> hm,
<tr43nd> pol bo ze tak,
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kaj mu težiš
<CrazyLemon> madona
<tr43nd> jaaaaa
<nafisa> mal mu morm
<tr43nd> matr sam na spodnjo glavo studira
<nafisa> jst je nimam
<tr43nd> saj zato pa studiras
<tr43nd> a ne?
<CrazyLemon> bl mal ona studira
<CrazyLemon> ni časa ker nonstop bdsm prakticira
<tr43nd> hm,
<tr43nd> festa
<nafisa> tr43nd, kje si ti to festanje našel?
<tr43nd> :)
<tr43nd> iz jager kol
<nafisa> to sama doma pijem
<nafisa> ob dobri muski
<nafisa> ko je fešta ... jst delam ...
<nafisa> in ne pijem alkohola
<tr43nd> pa studiranju....
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> kakem Å¡tudiranju?
<tr43nd> o spodnjih glavah
<nafisa> ma, ti si cel ena spodnja glava
<tr43nd> hahahaha
<tr43nd> dobra teta
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> jst sem dobra vila :))
<tr43nd> samooklicana
<nafisa> niti ne :S
<tr43nd> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pero: gmail prevajalnik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5097/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> o marija
<nafisa> temu se reče gmail prevajalnik?
<CrazyLemon> očitno :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Gmail Applet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5097/new/posts/
<nafisa> ammmm ... eni se pa očitn čist nič ne znajdejo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pero: Gmail Applet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5097/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ni da se nič ne znajdejo
<CrazyLemon> ampak niti ne pomislijo
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> jst pa google teram, če ne vem ...
<CrazyLemon> samo ti teraj
<tr43nd> ja
<nafisa> dons je že dost nastradal
<tr43nd> a si spet padla?
<tr43nd> boga
<tr43nd> pa se do sobote se bo zacelilo
<nafisa> padla sem prej popoldne
<tr43nd> aha, a bolecina je ze kj pojenjala?
<nafisa> slonim na levem boku, namesto na celi riti
<nafisa> pa gre nekako
<tr43nd> hm, boga
<tr43nd> dobr da so logi
<nafisa> pa gre nekako
<nafisa> zakuga?*
<tr43nd> mislim jogi
<tr43nd> hm, pa res, kateri gmail cheker pa vi uporabljate ?
<tr43nd> oz. kateri je ,,kao,, najboljsi
<nafisa> kerga?
<nafisa> gmail app na androidu :D
<tr43nd> v ubntu mislim
<tr43nd> *ubuntu
<nafisa> nimam
<nafisa> ne rabm
<nafisa> mi telefon zatuli, ko dobim ... pa grem pogledat, če na telefonu ne morem
<tr43nd> a imas ,,push,, nastiman ?
<tr43nd> naphonu mislim...
<nafisa> povej mi po slovensk
<tr43nd> potisni gmail na telefonu
<nafisa> to pomen, da mi tkoj javi, ko dobim pošto, ne?
<tr43nd> hja
<tr43nd> mislim da je to to
<nafisa> ja, sekundo za tem mi že tuli telefon
<tr43nd> aha
<nafisa> da imam sporočilo
<nafisa> samo pač ... net je treba met zagnan
<tr43nd> a imas podatkovni prenos izkljopljen ?
<nafisa> ja ... ponavad sem povezana na wifi
<nafisa> edino, če sem zunih
<tr43nd> aha, razumem (celo js)
<tr43nd> :)
<tr43nd> mislim, ko nisi na netu preko wifi, ti tudi deluje?
<nafisa> ja, če si preko podatkovnega prenosa, tudi deluje
<nafisa> brez interneta pa ne more, ne?
<tr43nd> mnda res ne
<tr43nd> mislil sem ce je mogoce kasna opcija preko sms-a
<tr43nd> huh, sorry, mnda mal prevec bluzim
<nafisa> ammm ... ne da bi vedela
<nafisa> lahko pa pogooglaš
<tr43nd> v bistvu me je zanimal kateri klienti za gmail chek so najboljsi po vasih izkusnjah
<nafisa> keri note"padi" za androida so najbl uporabni?
<tr43nd> dj se ti men povej po slovensk....
<nafisa> beležnice ... za androida
<nafisa> sticky notes gledam ...
<tr43nd> nevem, imam kr privzeto
<tr43nd> zadostuje za moje potrebe
<tr43nd> kulk pa mas procesor na phonu?
<nafisa> bwah
<nafisa> čak, pogledam
<tr43nd> frekvenco mislim
<nafisa> http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_chat_c550-3837.php
<Pepelka> LG Optimus Chat C550 - Full phone specifications
<tr43nd> 600mhz
<tr43nd> mnde...
<tr43nd> kr soliden phon
<nafisa> ni slb
<nafisa> men je ok
<tr43nd> ja
<nafisa> hvala andrejzu, da mi je povedu zanj
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> sem si dala colornote notepad notes gor
<nafisa> lahko še zakleneš beležko pa vse
<tr43nd> aha, lepo
<tr43nd> http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=807&c=lg_c550_optimus_chat
<Pepelka> LG C550 Optimus Chat Specs | Technical Specifications | PDAdb.net - Smartphone, Tablet, Netbook, PDA, PNA & Mobile Device Specifications Database
<CrazyLemon> nafisa js uporabljam catch :)
<CrazyLemon> ker ima tudi reminder
<CrazyLemon> pa sinhronizacijo
<nafisa> aha ... ne, jst ne rabm reminderja
<nafisa> jst rabm za sezname pisat
<nafisa> to-do pa to ... za v trgovino ...
<CrazyLemon> to NI reminder..vsebuje ga pa :)
<nafisa> al pa kaj takega
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t482038
<Pepelka> Samsung predstavil lasten program za hipna sporo&#269;ila @ Slo-Tech
<tr43nd> a Quickoffice ti pa ne odgovarja?
<CrazyLemon> quickoffice met zaradi preprostih zapiskov? :)
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi inštaliru windows 7 da lahko uporabljaš MSN :)
<tr43nd> res, brezveze
<nafisa> ma, jst imam openoffice gor na telefonu
<tr43nd> zato je men privzeta beleznica na and. dovolj
<nafisa> sam res ne bom worda odpirala za to
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> ta je boljši ...
<nafisa> všeč mi je :)
<nafisa> ima tud reminder, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> kr neki, ampak ok
<tr43nd> a tako kot koledar?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa o čem zdej ti govoriš :)
<nafisa> ja, loh dodaš ... klikneš add reminder
<tr43nd> aha
<nafisa> ma o sticky note
<CrazyLemon> sej ti pravim..catch je meni zakon
<CrazyLemon> ga že kr neki časa uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> pa widget ma..tko da lahko dodaš na hitro kak zapis ali sliko
<nafisa> ta je očitno zelo podoben
<nafisa> pa lahko si nastavim, kolk hočem met velik widget
<CrazyLemon> to js lahko za vsak widget :)
<tr43nd> kateri laucher pa uporabljas ?
<CrazyLemon> launcherpro! :)
<tr43nd> dober je
<tr43nd> js pa kr AWD
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> ni dober..odličen je :D
<tr43nd> bi mrbit sprobo WD , sa zaenkrat se kr vredu dela
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<tr43nd> vazn da mu debian deluje
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61A-jC2YQ5A       uff..kul komad
<Pepelka> Yogi ft Ayah Marar - &#39;Follow U&#39; (Original) (Out 25th September)      - YouTube
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a teb tud net dela počas za znort?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nope :)
<nafisa> pol grem pa brata napast, naj torrente ugasne
<tr43nd> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1456470973.png
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da kr ok dela :)
<nafisa> nima neta prižganega :S
<tr43nd> super
<nafisa> men stran že 2 minuti nalaga
<tr43nd> skyx te je hekno
<CrazyLemon> rebootaj router
<nafisa> ok
<tr43nd> ja,menda bi bila to resitev
<CrazyLemon> ni nujno..je pa treba probat :)
<nafisa_> ok, poglejmo zdaj
<tr43nd> ja
<nafisa_> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1456477721.png
<tr43nd> huh, neki tazga kot js
<nafisa> to je slabooooooooo
<tr43nd> brb
<nafisa> 4/1 bi mogli met
<CrazyLemon> ja in ne :)
<CrazyLemon> a gleda kdo tv..če gleda je ta speedtest čist normalna stvar
<tr43nd_> hm, a je res tako?
<tr43nd_> mater sem asss
<tr43nd_> kr 2x sem gor
<tr43nd_> lol
<tr43nd_> no, zj sem se pa samo 1x
<tr43nd_> :)
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd_ zakaj si ne nabaviš siol/amis/t-2..al nimaš te možnosti?
<tr43nd_> 350m kabla je za polozit
<tr43nd_> a ves, nimam stacionarnega telefona napeljanega
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<CrazyLemon> pizdarija pol :)
<tr43nd_> ja
<tr43nd_> pa konc koncev sem stem kr zadovoljen
<tr43nd_> edino signal je slab
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, http://www.speedtest.net/result/1456491320.png
<nafisa> nobena tv ni prižgana
<CrazyLemon> nafisa poveži se na modem
<nafisa> sem že
<CrazyLemon> in poglej dhcp ter arp tabelo
<tr43nd_> <CrazyLemon> ce imas linijo 4-1 in ce negdo gleda tv ti net isto dela z polni hitrostjo
<tr43nd_> *polno
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd_ nope :)
<CrazyLemon> tv vzame svojo hitrost..kar je cca. 3mbps
<CrazyLemon> tko da ti ostane okrog 1mbps
<tr43nd_> hm, sicer js tega nimam, ima kolega, njemu dela
<nafisa> in kje naj najdem to?
<nafisa> nikjer mi ne piše
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kateri modem maš
<nafisa> samo vklop pa izklop
<nafisa> SI2000 Sinope568 IAD
<tr43nd_> matr, sorry, nevem,
<CrazyLemon> http://192.168.1.1
<CrazyLemon> user user
<CrazyLemon> Status -> DHCP TABLE
<tr43nd_> ob priliki se bom pozanimal pr frendu kok ma poslihtan
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd_ sploh ni važno kako ma frend poslihtan..če je pri siolu je to tako kot sm napisal :)
<tr43nd_> a to imas trojcek  ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<tr43nd_> tel. , tv. , net
<nafisa> DHCP Server is enabled so Sinope568 can automatically configure PCs connected to your device.
<nafisa> Enable or disable DHCP Server here...
<nafisa> to je edino z DHCP povezano
<tr43nd_> pol to ni linija 4-1
<CrazyLemon> nafisa
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti
<CrazyLemon> STATUS -> DHCP TABLE
<nafisa> NI STATUS
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne poslušaš baba
<CrazyLemon> seveda je :)
<nafisa> CURRENT STATUS JE
<CrazyLemon> device, configuration, system,status meni na levi strani
<nafisa> in potem se ne da nič več kliknit
<nafisa> ni
<nafisa> General
<nafisa>     Welcome     Current Status     Help     Restart
<nafisa> pol pa: Setup
<nafisa>     Addressing     Port Configuration     VoIP Status     Wireless Network     Advanced Security     Internet Access     DSL Port     Password
<tr43nd_> en frend je pri Turensek, mnde ja to kabeljska tv, ima net pa tv, gleda tv, net speedtest pokaze brzino 4mb, tako kot ima napisano
<nafisa> ja ... verjetno je iz celja ta tvoj frend
<nafisa> jst sem pa iz hribov
<tr43nd_> ja
<nafisa> 25 km iz celja ven
<tr43nd_> vem
<tr43nd_> js pa 9
<nafisa> lovi samo siol
<nafisa> en km proč lovi pa samo amis
<CrazyLemon> elektro turensek..Å¡entjur ? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Nadaljuj z običajnim zagonom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5098/new/posts/
<tr43nd_> pr men se se pa po telefonu ne mormo kulturno pogovarjat
<nafisa> nisem v Å¡entjurju
<nafisa> s kje si pa pol ... 9 km vn iz celja?
<tr43nd_> matr za tet net moram imet anteno da mi sploh laufa
<tr43nd_> :)
<nafisa> 12+9 je 21 ...
<nafisa> :D
<tr43nd_> :) ) )
<nafisa> aja ... loh si na drugi strani celja
<nafisa> ah
<tr43nd_> lej... da ti ne bom priso na jager colo
<tr43nd_> lol
<nafisa> nimam kokakole
<nafisa> jegra pa majo pr tej bajt neki
<tr43nd_> kulc; ppol
<nafisa> drgč pa v LJ prid na jegrkolo
<nafisa> tam pa tud če je nimam ...
<tr43nd_> predalec za mene
<nafisa> jo v pol minute kupim
<nafisa> no, tr43nd_ ... s kje si?
<tr43nd_> z okolice celja,...
<tr43nd_> pa ti ?
<nafisa> jebi se :D
<nafisa> kraj sem hotla ...
<nafisa> al pa bom kr napisala iz okolice celja pa bo :D
<tr43nd_> :)
<nafisa> ne povem več, ker ti tut ne poveš >.<
<tr43nd_> a pol nisi za skarpo doma?
<nafisa> aja, točno ... pizda, sem ti že povedala, kje sm doma :D
<tr43nd_> :|||
<nafisa> mja ... nad Å¡karpo pa res
<tr43nd_> ja
<tr43nd_> <nafisa> jegra pa majo pr tej bajt neki
<tr43nd_> a ga sami delate?
<nafisa> ne, ne živim že 7 let tuki ... nimam pojma, kaj majo pri tej hiši kaj
<tr43nd_> aha
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti si punca baje..kaj še povzroča jutranjo slabost razn nosečnosti :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a te daje jutranja slabost?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa naah..ena znanka sprašuje
<tr43nd_> razocaranje ponoci...
<nafisa> Znanstveniki verjamejo, da je največji vzrok in povzročitelj jutranje slabosti prazen želodec.
<tr43nd_> stradanje cez noc
<nafisa> višja vsebnost kislin v želodcu
<nafisa> jo želodec kaj zafrkava?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<nafisa> te pa nvm
<nafisa> kolk je stara?
<tr43nd_> zivci?
<CrazyLemon> mlada je
<nafisa> kolk mlada?
<nafisa> manj kot 18?
<CrazyLemon> nimam znank ki so manj kot 18
<CrazyLemon> nisem js alyosha
<nafisa> jst pa mam
<nafisa> sorodnike
<nafisa> pa od sefa hcerja ena je manj ko 18
<nafisa> je nrdila 3 popravce pa 3 delne izpite v tednu pa pol
<nafisa> 9 dneh
<nafisa> dobr, da ji je kliknlo
<nafisa> k drugač bi letnik padla ... drugega al kerga že
<tr43nd_> ja, bi bilo skoda
<nafisa> ja, dobr, da se je k seb spravila pa fanta si je nasla pa vse ... tko da ... smo prov ponosni na njo
<tr43nd_> :)
<CrazyLemon> a tudi ona fura bdsm?
<tr43nd_> a tut festa ?
<tr43nd_> mnde ja ne...
<nafisa> ne, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> premlada za to
<tr43nd_> http://www.mojmikro.si/news/crv_morto
<Pepelka> črv Morto | Moj mikro
<tr43nd_> a na ubuntu tut lahk pride?
<nafisa> Morto napada postaje in strežnike, na katerih teče operacijski sistem Windows.
<CrazyLemon> Za Å¡irjenje uporablja storitev Oddaljeno namizje (Remote Desktop) operacijskega sistema Windows.
<tr43nd_> aha, pol mnde men ne more not
<nafisa> ja, eventuelno ti lahko okuži wine ...
<nafisa> samo dvomim
<tr43nd_> hm
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<tr43nd_> noc
<nafisa> lahko noč, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> foter brska po mojem FB na mojem telefonu po touchscreenu ... neprecenljivo :D lol
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-30
<Grega> w00t
<nafisa> ja, moj foter mi po FB na mojmu telefonu brska
<nafisa> ne vem, zakwa s ti vesel :D
<nafisa> Grega, ti pa nimaš večjih jošk ko jst, a? :P
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZMCpBnQi14
<Pepelka> EO - KAO KOKAIN // NIKAD NISAM IMAO [HD]      - YouTube
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sta ima imal koga
<nafisa> bogdanov, si mi ti že pokazu kako svojo slikco? :P
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> :o ne spomnem se
<nafisa> dej mi jo Å¡e 1x, no
<nafisa> ;)
<bogdanov> http://www.shrani.si/f/2g/vv/2ZKQdQHK/jaimiki.png
<bogdanov> evo lev
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> aja ... sorry
<nafisa> na siolu mi ne dela shrani,.si
<nafisa> pa 24ur tud ne
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ja, na žalost
<nafisa> ne vem, kaj mi to na ubuntu blokira
<nafisa> že na 10.10 mi je
<nafisa> zdej mi pa na 11.04 tud
<nafisa> v LJ, ko iamm pa T2 pa ok dela
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ej, pobje se bolj na to spoznate ... igram igrco na g+ ... dragons of atlantis ... mi pise, da moram prilagodit obdavcitev ...
<nafisa> moram davke znizat al zvidsat?
<nafisa> zvišat*
<nafisa> je pa podobna kot travian
<nafisa> al pa ikarian
<bogdanov> nevem
<nafisa> bom mal znižala pa bom vidla
<nafisa> na 20% sem mogla dat ...
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> odoh aj
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Gmail Applet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5097/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Nadaljuj z običajnim zagonom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5098/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<calmpitbull> rabim pomoc
<calmpitbull> neki sem brisu pametnjakovic in zdej sem v grub rescue
<calmpitbull> in grem na ls (hd0,5)/boot
<calmpitbull> potem ls (hd0,5)/boot/grub
<calmpitbull> in to je to
<calmpitbull> kaj naprej
<andrejz> kaj si pa brisal?
<calmpitbull> neki os....vsaj tako sem mislis
<calmpitbull> mislil
<calmpitbull> potem grem na ls (hd0,5)/boot
<calmpitbull> in ls (hd0,5)/boot/grub
<andrejz> samo kaj ti zdaj manjka, grub nastavitvena datoteka al boot image al kaj?
<calmpitbull> naprej pa ne gre
<calmpitbull> drek in drek
<andrejz> a v recovery mode prideš?
<calmpitbull> ne
<calmpitbull> takoj prompta error no such partition
<andrejz> mogoče je UUID od particije napačen
<calmpitbull> edina ko dela
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<andrejz> lahko probaš (zdaj opozarjam da nisem 100% expert) - sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<andrejz> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<nafisa> opozarjaš, da nisi expert ... to bi mi mogu un rečt ... ko mi je takrat govoru, kaj morm v terminal pisat, da se mi je KDE nasral na komp :D
<andrejz> če je pa res :)
<andrejz> brb
<nafisa> no, stare gate ... kuga je blo to :D
<nafisa> no, ja ... prej na 10.10 se mi je KDE gor prikradel, un pa ni vedel, kako ... bemusunac :D
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> skrivnostna so pota ubuntuja
<andrejz> :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<andrejz> joj ta pazko
<andrejz> BigWhale tega moraš na prevajalski maraton spravt pa fresh install naredit
<andrejz> prej ne bo mir ;)
<nafisa> a to je tko k un sss, andrejz ???
<andrejz> tako nekako ja :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> sam te igre na g+ pa zgledajo hude
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pero: Gmail Applet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5097/new/posts/
<nafisa> ja, niso tok slabe, CrazyLemon
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Gmail Applet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5097/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rodney: več firefox-ov na enem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5099/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: več firefox-ov na enem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5099/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: več firefox-ov na enem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5099/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rodney: več firefox-ov na enem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5099/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: več firefox-ov na enem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5099/new/posts/
<kubanc> folk, kako se ze rece diplomski nalogi v anglescini
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> thesys?
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> oo busanc
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZMCpBnQi14
<bogdanov> frka komad
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka> EO - KAO KOKAIN // NIKAD NISAM IMAO [HD]      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ma nč..mogu bi se učit..pa se mi ne da :)
<bogdanov> jebes ucenje
<bogdanov> das men 2k
<bogdanov> zrihtam skolu
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> a ni blo 200€? :>
<bogdanov> a jebiga
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> ker port
<bogdanov> je za iptv
<bogdanov> t2
<bogdanov> prek wlana
<CrazyLemon> port za iptv prek wlana?
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> zakaj rabiš port za iptv prek wlana :D
<bogdanov> a nerabs
<bogdanov> odpret
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj bi rabu..sej si v lanu
<bogdanov> al mors sam streamanje
<CrazyLemon> sam playlisto rabiš kok js vem
<bogdanov> ma
<bogdanov> na ruterju
<bogdanov> prek rutrja
<bogdanov> direkt dela prek wirelessa pa ne
<CrazyLemon> ja ma vseeno..ne vem zakaj bi rabu port odpret..ker si še vedno v lokalni mreži
<bogdanov> ja dobr pol neras
<bogdanov> nerabs kva pa mors
<bogdanov> omogoct na rutrju
<bogdanov> da proradi
<CrazyLemon> nič po moje..sam prave ipje moraš naštimat
<bogdanov> đe
<bogdanov> lj direkt prek modema deluje
<bogdanov> k je rutr umest nedela
<bogdanov> stekas
<CrazyLemon> sam prave ipje moraš naštimat..štekaš :)    ker če so tvoji programi v 10.x.x.x subnetu
<CrazyLemon> tvoj router pa tebi dodeli ipje 192.168.x.x
<bogdanov> aha
<CrazyLemon> sej maš na t2 forumu to vse lepo napisano
<CrazyLemon> preberi malo :)
<bogdanov> #EXTM3U
<bogdanov> #EXTINF:0,1 - POP TV
<bogdanov> udp://@239.1.1.9:5000
<bogdanov> #EXTINF:0,2 - Kanal A
<bogdanov> udp://@239.1.1.8:5000
<bogdanov> #EXTINF:0,3 - TV3
<bogdanov> udp://@239.1.1.7:5000
<bogdanov> #EXTINF:0,4 - RTV SLO 1
<bogdanov> udp://@239.1.1.115:5000
<bogdanov> #EXTINF:0,5 - RTV SLO 2
<bogdanov> udp://@239.1.1.116:5000
<bogdanov> #EXTINF:0,6 - RTV SLO 3
<bogdanov> udp://@239.1.1.11:5000
<bogdanov> toso programi
<bogdanov> kva pa 5000
<bogdanov> port
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ma đe dj link
<CrazyLemon> !g t-2 forum gledanje tv na računalniku
<Pepelka> Neuradni T-2 forum • Poglej temo - gledanje tv preko računalnika http://t-2.rula.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&amp;t=3268
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> jah gledanje na racunalniku
<bogdanov> ze al preko wlana
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej malo po forumu jebote :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> sm mislu da kdo kle ve
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> k xavi
<bogdanov> sedi
<bogdanov> fabregas
<bogdanov> folk je guvoru nebo igrov
<bogdanov> ja prva k nc
<bogdanov> najjaci
<bogdanov> prihodnost barcelone
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> si vidu ti manchestra kaj dela?
<bogdanov> :SS
<bogdanov> podskodbe
<bogdanov> kartoni
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> go guners!
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej kao poskodbe kartoni..rezultat je tak kot da pol ekipe ni igralo pri arsenalu :D
<bogdanov> ja sj
<bogdanov> a je?
<CrazyLemon> pa je..kolko se js spomnem jih je bilo 11 na igrišču :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> me zanima
<bogdanov> kako bi
<bogdanov> barca
<bogdanov> brez messija xavi pa ineste
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> no sj ves
<bogdanov> kako je ko jih ni
<bogdanov> nemorjo zaragoze
<bogdanov> zmagat
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> pojdi ti raje sebi wlan Å¡timat dej
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<zdobersek> kva pa ce arsenal druzga k pusnat, ce sta dva nosilca igre sla
<CrazyLemon> grem js sladoled jest
<bogdanov> jp :)
<zdobersek> barca ma edino bolj kvalitetne zamenjave kokr arsenal
<bogdanov> ma sj barca je top
<CrazyLemon> sam ne se zgovarjat kdo je šel kdo pa ne..je mel trener dovolj časa da naštudira kako pa kaj
<zdobersek> bi pa isto trpela
 * CrazyLemon off - sladoled
<bogdanov> sam arsenal nima igralcev nc
<bogdanov> crazy mi mamo kes
<bogdanov> :PP
<zdobersek> what to see, what to see ...
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je Mega M ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: mobitel komunikator  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5100/new/posts/
<alyosha> kaj je tu kašen php/javascript mojster?:D
<alyosha> eno uprasanje
<alyosha> sj je praw na izi zanekoga ki ve
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> ti očitno še vedno ne veš kako dela irc...ne prašaš če lahko prašaš ampak napišeš svoje vprašanje in če se komu da bo odgovoril če ne pa greš naprej :D
<alyosha> ma kaj bi rad
<alyosha> te pretepem mona
<alyosha> caki da pastam v pastebin pol bom povedal kaj
<CrazyLemon> dej debeli..stfo :D
<CrazyLemon> u*
<alyosha> zdj naj se pripravijo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uglavnem tu je http://pastebin.com/JT1qArSk zadeva
<Pepelka> <script type="text/javascript" src="<?php echo JURI::base();;?><?php echo $jwpla - Pastebin.com
<alyosha> bi pa rad
<alyosha> v 11. vrstici
<alyosha> je 'file' .....
<alyosha> in ta file da bi odprlo v novem oknu ko klikneš na njega
<Grega> ne razumem :)
<Grega> file je swf?
<Grega> jwplayer ti prikaze ta swf?
<Grega> v elementu z idjem flashplayer?
<Grega> in ko kliknes na posnetek, da se odpre novo okno?
<Grega> potem mores dat event na flashplayer
<Grega> npr $('#flashplayer').click(function() { popup });
<alyosha> ubistvu tako je ja
<alyosha> file je pač video .mp4
<alyosha> ta jwplayer
<alyosha> prikazuje ta video
<alyosha> in jaz bi da ko kliknes da odpre v novem oknu ga
<alyosha> ker zdj je video na majhno nekje
<alyosha> in pol bi ti ga odprlo nekje posebej na veliko
<Grega> kaj je "novo okno"? nov tab ali popup?
<alyosha> ma url praw
<alyosha> nov tab
<Grega> hm
<Grega> a uporabljas kak framework, npr jquery?
<alyosha> mootools
<alyosha> to je v joomli drugače nek modul
<alyosha> ki predvaja video
<alyosha> samo nima noene opcije da bi ta video odprlo potem ko kliknes na njega
<Grega> no... na jqueryju bi bilo nekako tako: (ti pa prilagodi mootoolsu):
<Grega> $('#flashplayer').click(function() {
<Grega> var file = $(this).attr('src');
<Grega> window.open(file,'_newtab');
<Grega> });
<Grega> (file naj bo full path)
<Grega> (vrstica 11)
<Grega> morem it jest, pridem za 20min
<alyosha> dober tek
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek> BREAKING NEWS
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon drowns in ice-cream
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: več firefox-ov na enem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5099/new/posts/
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaj pomeni beseda doprinos?
<kubanc> sm pogledal v slovar samo to mi nekak ne steka...
<kubanc> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=doprinos&hs=1
<Pepelka> Slovar slovenskega knji&#x017E;nega jezika, delovna verzija - izid poizvedbe.
<kubanc> profesor me sprasuje glede diplomske naloge, kje je doprinos...
<kubanc> wtf?...
<zdobersek> prispevek k clovestvu
<kubanc> ahm...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i wish :)
<BigWhale> o fun... zamudil sem sponsorship request za UDS-P
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale tko al tko ga ne bi dobu :D
<CrazyLemon> če ga nisi dobu iz slo v madz...ga stoposto ne bi dobu iz slo v usa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> ah to je drugo
<BigWhale> mislim
<BigWhale> zdej vem kako se dodeljuje sponsorhip
<BigWhale> pa zdej sem bolj involved k sem bil prej
<CrazyLemon> share the knowledge!
<BigWhale> tko da ne bi blo cist neverjetno
<BigWhale> jah vsaj kak developer te mora poznat
<BigWhale> pa kak manager
<BigWhale> hehe
<BigWhale> pa kej mors narest
<BigWhale> ker pol ocenjujejo
<BigWhale> pa ce si ze bil kdaj refused, dobis vec tock
<BigWhale> :)
<CrazyLemon> uu..tu pa mas prednost :D
<BigWhale> mnja
<CrazyLemon> še to leto te refjusajo pol naslednje leto 100% greš! :)
<BigWhale> not anymore
<BigWhale> zdej me naujo mogl refusat, ker se nisem prijavil :/
<CrazyLemon> aja :D
<BigWhale> mnjah
<BigWhale> I'll survive
<BigWhale> unless I die :>
<CrazyLemon> if you die..make them remember you!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<BigWhale> I'll go down with a bang!
<CrazyLemon> the only way a diva like you should go!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Nadaljuj z običajnim zagonom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5098/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> http://www.siol.net/slovenija/crna_kronika/2011/08/rop_na_poljanskem_nasipu.aspx
<Pepelka> Rop pošte na Poljanskem nasipu (FOTO) - SiOL.net
<Grega> ppl
<Grega> a se vam sploh zloada http://panda.webapps.si/ ?
<Pepelka> Foto Panda
<sasa84> Sky[x], se mi je zdel d si bil ti :P
<sasa84> Grega, jp
<Grega> hm
<Sky[x]> hehe kos vedla
<Sky[x]> itak me navjo najdl :P
<sasa84> Sky[x], sj te ne bom prjavla
<Grega> sam polovico bos mogo dat
<Grega> :>
<sasa84> Grega, klinc pa polovico...pod 80 posto se sploh ne menm ...raj pokličm :P
<Grega> tako, boljse dat 80, kot pa it v zapor brez vsega
<sasa84> Grega, se razume...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<nafisa> fak,. jst ne znam več kratkih prispevkov pisat ... sem lih enga spilala, ko je 4 km dolg :D
<Grega> kaj pa je 4km proti neskoncnosti?
<nafisa> Grega, prov imaš :)
<Grega> absolutno
<nafisa> sam najboljši je pa veliki modri kit z objavo wc osvežilcev :D
<CrazyLemon> emm...MOGOČE sem pozabu password za ubuntu.si twitter acc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> mogoče?
<nafisa> joj, CrazyLemon tebe treba za uhe
<nafisa> že tadrugič si pozabu nek pass za ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> ITS ALL GOOD!
<CrazyLemon> sam mail sm menjal za tist account
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡e vedno tastar mail ostal za login
<CrazyLemon> v auto completeu :D
<nafisa> kr neki :D
<CrazyLemon> ti si kr neki!
<zdobersek> ti si pa unreliable!
<CrazyLemon> like your internet connection!
<CrazyLemon> bah..zdej sm pa sam sebi kajlo zabil
<CrazyLemon> :(
<Sky[x]> em jst ga morm nek met
<nafisa> looooool
<Sky[x]> ce je se isti ?
<nafisa> js mam zdej čist fajn net ... sem že v LJ
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sej sm že logged in..tko da ni panike :)
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo pa je to..odkar mam siolov ip dosti več botki polnijo apache log :)
<Sky[x]> siol so najbolj poznavni IPji v slo pomoje
<Sky[x]> pol je pa telemach
<CrazyLemon> pa vedno poskušajo prit not skozi phpmyadmin :)
<zgaga> Katero distribucijo linuxa priporocate, ki ima veliko responsive GUI kot unity?
<zgaga> tud klasik opcija je za mene prepocasna
<CrazyLemon> puppy linux!
<CrazyLemon> DSL!
<CrazyLemon> oba zelo responsive!
<zgaga> bom sprobal
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da sta useless :)
<zgaga> hm
<zgaga> useless?
<CrazyLemon> no..nista useless...useless sta na normalnem pcju/laptopu
<CrazyLemon> nista useless na starih pcjih/laptopih
<Sky[x]> a kdo tole kej spila www.odkleni.si ?
<CrazyLemon> tam pa laufata..odzivno :D
<zgaga> kaj pa druga varianta, da namestis na ubuntu nek lightweight desktop. A je kompliciran za naredit?
<CrazyLemon> niti ne :)
<CrazyLemon> sam pač..js sm probal lxde če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> pa se nism mogu navadit na tist desktop
<CrazyLemon> kak pc maš?
<zgaga> AMD ~1.2 GHz, 768 MB RAM
<CrazyLemon> uh..1.2ghz
<zgaga> pa 2.4 Celeron
<CrazyLemon> pa sm mislu da je men 2.4 z celeronom hudo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zgaga> na obeh bom mel
<CrazyLemon> hm..pol na 1.2 lxde
<CrazyLemon> na 2.4 celerona pa lahk laufaš normalno 10.04 LTS
 * CrazyLemon ga laufa
<zgaga> laufo sm ze unity in klasik 11.04 na 2.4 celeronu pa malo zelo slabo odzivnost
<zgaga> se sestra mi je rekla da je brskanje tak pocasno
<CrazyLemon> jah normalno..zato ti pa pravim..meni na celeronu 10.04 dela kr kul :)
<Grega> kje je ta sestra?!
<CrazyLemon> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.32-26-generic |  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz 2430.158 MHz | Bogomips: 4860.31 | Mem: 199/750M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 74.54G Free: 58.72G | Procs: 170 | Uptime: 3 days 2 hrs 6 mins 30 secs  | Load: 0.69 0.97 0.85  | Vpenis: 60.4 cm | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] @ 1280x1024 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 3.28G Out: 3.55G
<CrazyLemon> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan:NA Case: +50.5°C Fan:NA
<CrazyLemon> No LSB modules are available.
<CrazyLemon> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<CrazyLemon> Release:	10.04
<CrazyLemon> Codename:	lucid
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> mal floodam
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne bom več
<CrazyLemon> o:)
<CrazyLemon> in ja.. what Grega said :p
<zgaga> btw ona uporablja drugac winse
<Grega> nobena ni popolna
<Grega> no, nafisa je
<CrazyLemon> ugh
<CrazyLemon> i disagree :D
<Grega> ampak ona je hkrati nedosegljiva
<nafisa> kuga spet jst?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pravi grega da si popolna
<Grega> pac pravim kako si predobra za nas
<nafisa> jst sem predobra za koga?
<nafisa> :o
<CrazyLemon> to se tudi js sprašujem!
<Grega> katere crke nisi razumela? prve, druge ali tretje?
<CrazyLemon> Grega ti maš čudne standarde za "popolnost" :D
<nafisa> haha, CrazyLemon ... zgleda da res
<nafisa> Grega, jst sem DEBELA
<nafisa> to ne liči k neki popolnosti
<CrazyLemon> ONA IMA NA ZALOGI VEČ STRAPONOV KOT TI KOCIN NA TIČU!
<nafisa> edino, če ti je krog popoln kot :D
<CrazyLemon> so not perfect!
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, si se pa zmotu ...
<nafisa> straponov pa nimam
<nafisa> zdej je pa kr utihnu
<CrazyLemon> Å¡teje kocine :S
<Grega> ajde, mafia... pomagajte mi testirat app
<CrazyLemon> € :)
<Grega> vsak naj nalozi tocno 10 slik http://panda.webapps.si/ in stopa kak dolgo traja!
<Pepelka> Foto Panda
<Grega> zdaj! zastonj!
<Grega> ce boste pridni bom rekel "hvala"
<nafisa> morm Å¡toparco najt na mojem fonu
<nafisa> kake pa morjo bit?
<Grega> normalne, brez golote prosim
<nafisa> a so lahko mokre majčke? :D
<Grega> torej resolucija, ki jo naredi fotoaparat
<Grega> ce nimas druga..
<Grega> verjetno nimas :>
<Grega> tako da, ok..
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> torej uploadajo se ob pritisku na "oddaj naročilo" ?:)
<CrazyLemon> ali že prej
<Grega> da
<Grega> ko kliknes oddaj
<Grega> (upam, da se ne bo sesulo vse:>)
<CrazyLemon> nalagam
<nafisa> emmm ... sem hotla jpg dodat ...
<nafisa> pa ne prepozna
<nafisa> pod image files
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga uporablja jpg :S
<Grega> jpg bi moralo
<nafisa> moj fotkič
<Grega> kak je file? JPG jpg JPEG jpeg?
<CrazyLemon> DONE
<Grega> hm, 5 jih je
<Grega> ?!
<CrazyLemon> ja :D
<CrazyLemon> jebiga..druge so vse bl majhne
<CrazyLemon> 6.2mb za 5 slik
<CrazyLemon> x2
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<CrazyLemon> sam zakaj za vraga mi želi zapreti tab :(
<CrazyLemon> ker sm ostal na strani mi Å¡e vedno pravi da nalaga :D
<Grega> zapret?
<CrazyLemon> ja..pojavi se dialog..zapusti to stran ali ostani na strani
<Grega> na koncu se reloada page, da se zbrisejo slike in doda nov uuid
<Grega> kateri browser?
<CrazyLemon> no da vidmo
<CrazyLemon> ff 6.0
<CrazyLemon> res se reloaad
<CrazyLemon> reloada*
<Grega> malo je neumno to, vem.. ampak zaenkrat nisem nasel druge resitve
<Grega> oz. jo mam.. ampak je treba kr nekaj docodat
<nafisa> EJ, KJE JE NA ANDROIDU Å TOPARCA, CrazyLemon ???
<Grega> pa se nisem
<nafisa> ups
<CrazyLemon> redirekt na račun uuid-ja kjer je izpisano število slik je bilo naročeno in druge neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ni je
<Grega> ze vem
<Grega> 5min
<nafisa> huh
<CrazyLemon> če hočeš štoparco si jo inštaliraj...ANE??????????
<nafisa> sem si jo
<nafisa> ane?
<CrazyLemon> pol ne teži baba
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ja, hvala ... za info, da je ni gor po defoltu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rodney: več firefox-ov na enem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5099/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> čer
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<andrejz> dražen saj ne rabiš bit tako nesramen do nafise
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: več firefox-ov na enem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5099/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> andrejz njej je to všeč
<uni4dfx> a je že kdo kdaj probu gledat zloadan BluRay na ubuntu?
<nafisa> Grega, 4 sekunde je nalagalo
<nafisa> chrome
<Grega> premale slike so to, ampak ok
<Grega> hvala, obema
<CrazyLemon> nč hvala
<CrazyLemon> js hočem čokolado
<nafisa> hehe ,,,
<Grega> mam jo tukaj, ampak je cist mehka
<nafisa> Grega, velkih mi pa ni hotlo zaznat, ko sem hotla naložt
<Grega> ime datoteke mi povje
<Grega> povej
<nafisa> kaj mi ni hotlo naložt?
<nafisa> DSCN0872.JPG
<Grega> jpg ali jpeg?
<nafisa> JPG
<nafisa> skopirala sem ti naslov ...
<nafisa> c/p
<nafisa> izven te mape s fotkami iz fotkiča mi je potegnlo jpg .... pa prikazalo pa to ...
<nafisa> v tej mapi, ko jih imam pa direkt dol iz fotkiča ... jih pa ni hotlo prepoznat kot image files
<Grega> ne najdem zakaj ne bi slo, daj poslji mi sliko
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rodney: več firefox-ov na enem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5099/new/posts/
<nafisa> Grega, sem iz ene druge mape ... fotkano iz telefona ... velike slike ... 41 sekund v chromu
<nafisa> pa so tud jpg
<nafisa> ti pa na gmail pošljem eno unih fotk
<Grega> u, ja.. te so dobre
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: več firefox-ov na enem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5099/new/posts/
<Grega> evo, pa reloada tud vec ni
<nafisa> ups ... urbanu sem poslala :D
<kubanc> sudo chmod a+x ... a je taprav ukaz za izvajanje .exe programov?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<kubanc> a je ze kdo probal ce dela skype v wine?
<kubanc> men se tlele ustavi
<kubanc> fixme:msi:msi_unimplemented_action_stub RemoveExistingProducts -> 3 ignored L"Upgrade" table values
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi to delal če je pa skype za linxu? :)
<kubanc> hja, pa ne mores importat userje ki imajo skype iz facebooka
<kubanc> ...
<kubanc> mors najprej nasnet na windows skype, nato pa prenest iz direktorija datoteko v katerem so userjei v direktorij kateri je v ubuntu
<kubanc> *userji
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rodney: več firefox-ov na enem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5099/new/posts/
<kubanc> verzija Skype 4.2.0.169
<kubanc> deluje
<kubanc> vsaj zaenkrat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: več firefox-ov na enem sistemu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5099/new/posts/
<Grega> nafisa: ne vem.. meni gre..
<nafisa> pol morm v drugo mapo dat al kuko?=
<CrazyLemon> ah ja
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> evo, pa reloada tud vec ni
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je?
<Grega> zdaj spet je ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> !g odpiralni časi
<Pepelka> Odpiralni Časi http://odpiralnicasi.com/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha uleti do petrola..boš častu čokoladico :D
<Grega> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zJWA3Vo6TU
<Pepelka> LMFAO-Party Rock Anthem Kia Soul Hamster Commercial [HD]: Everyday I&#39;m Shuffling - MTV VMA&#39;s      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> kaj lol? :)
<Grega> prav mas, treba je pokazat kdo nosi hlace
<CrazyLemon> hah..pršla se je kregat v real timeu
<CrazyLemon> edino prav
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> sam je pa res luškan rio
<sasa84> to je ene tolk velko k fiesta
<sasa84> nek je mat gledala fiesto, fotr nek cruza...
<sasa84> mah...za mat u šiht vozt je čist kul ;)
<CrazyLemon> 4metra :)
<sasa84> pa Å¡e men bo dala za furat kdaj :P
<CrazyLemon> mah..js sm slišal da cruzea ni ravno užitek vozit :)
<sasa84> jst sm ga dns
<CrazyLemon> bratranc ga ma pa ga ni ravno pohvalu :)
<CrazyLemon> a tanovga skrajšanga ste kupl al tastarga dolgega?
<sasa84> če mi ne bo kul...bom pa fotrovo mazdo gonila :P
<sasa84> tnovga k ma kratko ritko
<CrazyLemon> ah..upam da so izbolšal vozne lastnosti :D
<CrazyLemon> 1.6 16v? :)
<sasa84> ne verjamem
<sasa84> pač oplovo podvozje, motor...kaj čjo kej druzga delat ;))
<sasa84> 1,6 vem d je... ma misslm d ni motor 16v
<sasa84> mislm... vrjetn ga jutr dobimo
<sasa84> dns smo ga zaaral
<CrazyLemon> ma js mislim da je 16v...ker drugače ne bi bil 124km :)
<asafdawfe> :(){ :|:& };:
<asafdawfe> hm
<sasa84> pa sej ni nujn...
<asafdawfe> napačn screen, ignore pls
<sasa84> mislm d ni 16v...bi si zapomnla ta podatk :P
<CrazyLemon> asafdawfe je že v redu..drugač priporočam da /exec uporabiš in nato ta tvoj niz
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, 4 valje ma
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 je 16v no
<asafdawfe> to pol izvede lokalno al na serverju?
<CrazyLemon> js mam tudi 1.6 16v pa je tudi 124km :)
<CrazyLemon> asafdawfe probaj pa bomo vidli
<asafdawfe> lol
<sasa84> ta ni 16v
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma je :D
<CrazyLemon> 8v ne bi mel tolko konjev :)
<sasa84> noup...gledam specifikacije...4 valje ma
<CrazyLemon> in? a mora met 8 valjev da bi mel 16v ? :)
<sasa84> ni 16v pa ne bluzi :P
<sasa84> 8 valjev 16v? :P
<CrazyLemon> sej ti ne veš kaj govoriš :D
<sasa84> ma zajebavam te ;)
<CrazyLemon> right :>
<sasa84> veš d bi pisal 16v pr montorju, če bi bil
<CrazyLemon> pr monitorju?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ne verjamem, d bi mel pol... 4 ventile na valkj...al kok to gre
<sasa84> čak...sej to ma motor od opla... insignia al kter...d vidmo
<CrazyLemon> mmm
<sasa84> ne...od astre, notranjost od insignie
<sasa84> nek tazga
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da nimajo opli takih motorjev
<sasa84> majo...k kle not je motor od opla pa podvozje tud
<CrazyLemon> 1.6 16v so stari motorji in se jih več ne  uporablja :)
<sasa84> sej veš... chevrolet, opel...pač vse GM
<CrazyLemon> zdej vsi grejo na turbopolnilnike
<sasa84> ja...astra ma sam turbo
<sasa84> pismo, zdej gledam kter motor je not od opla
<CrazyLemon> in nič ne najdeš? :)
<sasa84> ne...astra ma bl Å¡voh
<CrazyLemon> nemogoče!
<sasa84> konji se mi ne ujemajo :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj le zakaaaaaaj
<CrazyLemon> grem js do petrola si kupit čokoladice :D
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<sasa84> mah....oznako ecotec pa bo 16v :P
<sasa84> ooo, CrazyLemon Å¡e men enooo
<CrazyLemon> kupu ti bom dve
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> :*
<CrazyLemon> in obe bom pojedu
<CrazyLemon> :*
<sasa84> is this love is this love is this love what i'm feelingggg
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> nč, pančat grem ;)
<sasa84> nočkula ;)
<Grega> pisuka, neko domeno rabim za slike
<asafdawfe> jezus.si
<Grega> ah, zasedeno
<Grega> bingo!
<CrazyLemon> bingo je zaseden
<Grega> kaj dam, razvij.si ali razvij.me ?
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi 1. je kul
<CrazyLemon> hm :D
<CrazyLemon> 1.
<Grega> :>
<asafdawfe> slikaj.se
<asafdawfe> pizda, zasedeno
 * CrazyLemon gre rezervirat razvij.si 
<Grega> i keel u!
<CrazyLemon> ti prodam za 25€
<CrazyLemon> đabe!
<Grega> ti odrezem kurac, dzabe
<CrazyLemon> odkar hodiš na počitnice na hrvaško si postal tako nasilen :s
<asafdawfe> hrvaska?
<asafdawfe> why would you do that
<CrazyLemon> beats me!
<CrazyLemon> you can get all that crystal clear sea everywhere!
<asafdawfe> >implying croatian sea is crystal clear
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/samsung2011
<Pepelka> samsung2011 on USTREAM: .
<CrazyLemon> a dela komu tale stream?
<Grega> jah, ne morem vsak mesec u miami ;)
<Grega> to bom sel zdaj, ko bo tukaj zima :P
<Grega> za poletje so pa hrvati cist ok
<Grega> ne hrvati, hrvaska
<cegu> men dela stream
<asafdawfe> ne uporabljam flasha
<CrazyLemon> cegu a resno..zakaj za vraga men ne dela
<cegu> dela, edn govori ki je Å¡el z Nokia na Samsung
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga meni ne delaaa..jebemti flash streame
<cegu> A si na ubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda sm :)
<cegu> hvala za link.
<CrazyLemon> na 10.04 ne dela
<CrazyLemon> na 11.04 pa dela
<Grega> kak bo se reklo po anglesko, "software za online razvijanje/oddajo slik"
<CrazyLemon> software for online developing/printing pictures
<CrazyLemon> oz neki takega
<asafdawfe> online photo development/printing software
<nafisa> hehe, tale moj stručko ...
<nafisa> The requested URL /chat.php was not found on this server.
<nafisa> ups :D
<nafisa> zdaj sem moral rebootat en moj strežnik... po 273 dneh uptime-a  sem žalosten, sem računal na polno leto
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-31
<nafisa> ma kdo odveč kako mikro kamero?
<nafisa> polcijaaa ... polcijaaaa ... kako počasna je polcijaaaaaa
<bogdanov_> ooo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Aragot: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5101/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5101/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5101/new/posts/
<Grega> "I need to make a script that upon my death randomly fucks with people using my social networking accounts."
<Grega> next project!
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<Grega> samo prostovoljce bo tezko najt
<Grega> ah, kurc, vsak dan umre 300.000 ljudi, ves kaksno trzisce je to.. pa se za denar jim je vseeno!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5101/new/posts/
<andrejz> grega ti si slišat kot ta prav kandidat za na prevajalski maraton
<CrazyLemon> haha...andrejz tokrat si pa ustrelu mimo....waaaaaaaaaaaaay mimo ..grega ne bi pršu v lj na prevajalski maraton tudi če bi se mojca v mokri majčki okrog sprehajala :D
<Grega> pol bi res premislil :>
<Grega> oprosti, ampak res mislim, da nisem prava oseba za to..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5101/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Aragot: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5101/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5101/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: [rešeno] driverji za HP Photosmart B010a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5094/new/posts/
<nafisa> jst v mokri majci sploh ne zgledam ql ...
<nafisa> loh sem pa topless
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa misliš da topless zgledaš kul?
<nafisa> saj ne ... sam še vedn bolš ko v mokri majci
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/foto-gole-afriske-device-so-ponovno-zaplesale.html
<Pepelka> FOTO: Gole afriške device so znova zaplesale - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> naaaajs..kot v samopostrezni trgovini :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jSPBU0AfA0
<Pepelka> Not Another Not Another Movie trailer      - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5101/new/posts/
<kubanc> folk, kaj pomeni State-
<kubanc> of-the-art
<kubanc> State-of-the-art
<Grega> CrazyLemon: razvij.si !!!
<Grega> wuhahaha
<CrazyLemon> kubanc pomeni najbol moderno/sodobno
<CrazyLemon> Grega Strani www.razvij.si ni mogoče najti.
<CrazyLemon> wuahaha!
<Grega> pravkar sem dnse vpisal
<Grega> malo bo trajalo
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> testing
<CrazyLemon> http://karkolipac.si
<Grega> no, lahko mas :P
<CrazyLemon> http://arnes.si
<CrazyLemon> hmmmm
<Grega> to pa tezko
<Grega> :P
<CrazyLemon> a ti odpre arnes.si ?
<CrazyLemon> al je redirect na www ?
<Grega> gjanezic@kyle:~$ host arnes.si
<Grega> arnes.si mail is handled by 50 kanin.arnes.si.
<Grega> gjanezic@kyle:~$
<CrazyLemon> ja..same here
<Grega> ne, ker nimajo A recorda za domeno
<CrazyLemon> ampak a ti odpre v browserju
<Grega> ampak samo poddomeno, www
<tr43nd> lp
<CrazyLemon> ker meni ff redirecta na www
<Grega> ne, seveda ne
<Grega> meni pa predlaga www
<Grega> chrome
<Grega> http://www.razvij.me/
<Pepelka> Foto Panda
<Grega> pwnd
<Grega> "spletno razvijenje fotografij" "razvijanje fotografij preko spleta" "online razvijanje fotografij"
<Grega> ?
<Grega> slogan rabimo!
<CrazyLemon> razvij svoje fotografije hitro, enostavno ter poceni!
<Grega> ..
<Grega> predolgo
<Grega> prevec "reklamno" :)
<CrazyLemon> pa sej!
<CrazyLemon> cliché je vedno in!
<CrazyLemon> baje :))
<tr43nd> photo print na netu
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<Grega> beseda "razvij" more bit, in pa "foto" (in izpeljanke)
<CrazyLemon> razvij foto!
<CrazyLemon> kratko in jedrnato
<CrazyLemon> :p
<tr43nd> fotorazvijanje na netu
<Sky[x]> dej povej ip da si nastavm ip v host zadomeno
<Grega> a za razvij.me?
<Grega> 178.79.137.146
<Sky[x]> nv kva mas
<Sky[x]> razvij.si al ket ti un uploadanje dela
<Sky[x]> k men pol nafisa posilja k se zmot pa kr eno sliko veliko mi posle lol
<Grega> .si se ne dela, ker se morejo dnsi osvezit
<Grega> .me dela
<Sky[x]> sej ti pravm da mi povej na ker ip kaze ta domena pa mi bo delal :)
<Grega> 178.79.137.146
<Grega> hm
<Grega> ok, typo
<Grega> zdaj bo :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5101/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a se kdo razume v copyright-e?
<nafisa> kaj urbanu spet ne paše? saj sem se mu v naslednjem mailu opravičila
<nafisa> ka ti nuca menjat host ...
<nafisa> če vsi vidmo tvoj IP prej
<lynxlynxlynx> osmos je fatalen :s
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ti si pameten fant..se razumeš kaj v copyrighte? :)
<nafisa> http://www.genspot.com/video-365850/ciscenje-prenosnika.aspx
<Pepelka> Čiščenje prenosnika | Video | GenSpot
<CrazyLemon> recimo da nekdo drugace zapise svoje ime (kot je na osebni ) na slike
<CrazyLemon> in jih objavlja na internetu
<CrazyLemon> a tukaj potem še drži copyright ali ne ?
<lynxlynxlynx> avtorske pravice ima avtor, če jih ni (materialnih) dal naprej
<lynxlynxlynx> a je kaj načečkanega na izdelek nima veze
<CrazyLemon> kako pa veš kdo je avtor če je navedeno drugo ime :D
<CrazyLemon> "drugo"
<lynxlynxlynx> nafisa: hah, sej mogoče bi celo šlo, ker je spill-resistant
<lynxlynxlynx> to je pa drugo :)
<nafisa> ja, samo dvomim, da je, lynxlynxlynx
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ne veljajo
<nafisa> mora bit točno tko, kot je v dokumentu
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nevem zakaj ampak karkol mi ti poveš potrebujem še neko uradno potrditev..torej maš kak link k potrjuje tvojo domnevo? :D
<nafisa> edino, če je to tvoj uraden pseudonim
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, imam narejeno informatiko za upravo ,... izpit ...
<nafisa> a morm res učbenike iskat?
<CrazyLemon> a si dejansko učbenik mela? :D
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> aja, kurac ... prodala sem ga
<lynxlynxlynx> reče se mu zasp
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.dz-rs.si/index.php?id=101&unid=UPB|F6FFB28B0719D7ECC12574820027E778&showdoc=1
<CrazyLemon> Za avtorja velja tisti, katerega ime, psevdonim ali znak je na običajen način naveden na delu ali pri objavi dela, dokler se ne dokaže nasprotno.
<CrazyLemon> torej..dovolj je že znak..od sedaj naprej se bom na  avtorskih delih podpisal z ¸
<nafisa> ja, pa maš overjeno pri notarju?
<nafisa> ;)
<CrazyLemon> nikjer ne piše da moram met!
<nafisa> za sodišče je to mal tko tko dokazovat
<Grega> pol raje uporabi .
<anny> ojla vsem! se moram tukaj "poštempljat" za prevajalski maraton? :)
<nafisa> pri andrejzu ...
<nafisa> loh mu pa jst povem :D
<nafisa> veš, kje je kiberpipa?
<anny> seveda vem :)
<nafisa> no, pol pa ni panike
<nafisa> v soboto prideš pa je
<anny> ok, se vidimo
<lynxlynxlynx> u, sej res, to je ta vikend, ane?
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, zaenkrat je lepa napoved
<CrazyLemon> nafisa..ful se helpfull
<CrazyLemon> ne bi jo recimo prašala za ime pa kdaj pride v kiberpipo
<CrazyLemon> pa recimo a bi prevajala al potrebuje pomoč etc
<nafisa> sem Å¡e na privat
<nafisa> si pisala
<nafisa> tko da ... nea jebaj
<CrazyLemon> nea ti meni nea jebaj
<nafisa> raje se jokaj
<nafisa> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/zalostni-dan-v-ljubljanskem-zivalskem-vrtu-poginil-je-zirafec-maks.html
<Pepelka> Poginil je ljubljanski žirafec Maks - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> sm prebral ja :(
<CrazyLemon> R.i.p Maks
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj so tiste napol nage punce fuj ?
<nafisa> ne napol nage punce
<nafisa> goša spod
<nafisa> po več kot en meter dolge kocine
<CrazyLemon> ma dvomim da so to "original" kocine
<nafisa> šef mi piše na bdsm mail, če imam kak bl normalen mail ... ma mu pol leta že pošiljam iz tega "tauradnega" ... o ti budalo
<lynxlynxlynx> šef pač
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joRstjtBg4c&feature=player_detailpage#t=115s
<Pepelka> Street Dancing Douchebaggery - Poland Day 5      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> trije razlogi zakaj me mika klasična muzka
<lynxlynxlynx> nice vlog
<CrazyLemon> ma kr kul vloge ja :)
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6QX82th3Qk
<Pepelka> Neca Falk - Banane      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmlkmVoPuQA
<Pepelka> 早乙女太一☓チームラボ [吉例]新春特別公演「龍と牡丹」-剣舞／影絵-      - YouTube
<nafisa> v nemčiji uvedli davek na spolne storitve :D prostitutke jih lahko plačujejo kar na bankomatu :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<nafisa> http://www.fhumor.com/photo.php?id=144%3Fd%3D1
<Pepelka> Funny Images - FHumor.com
<nafisa> ko hočem dat v mirovanje ,... mi fukne ven not enough free swap :S grrrrrr
<nafisa> http://www.fhumor.com/photo.php?id=127
<Pepelka> Funny Images - FHumor.com
<Sky[x]> http://t.co/grKTnrE
<Sky[x]> Pepelka ne sfolkga shortURL ? :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> alyosha, http://www.fhumor.com/photo.php?id=87
<Pepelka> Funny Images - FHumor.com
<alyosha> nafisa pa kje si me to najdla
<alyosha> zdj pa bojo usi vedli kako zgledam
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> lolz
<nafisa> jst bi mela pa take makarone http://www.fhumor.com/photo.php?id=75
<Pepelka> Funny Images - FHumor.com
<alyosha> hehe sj jih majo
<alyosha> v skoraj vseh erotic shopih
<CrazyLemon> alyosha že ve kake makarone majo v erotic shopih :))
<alyosha> majo tudi joškice
<alyosha> zate CrazyLemon so bolj tej ki jih ma rada nafisa
<alyosha> pojma nimaš
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj ju3 maš prvi dan pouka
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mam ja
<CrazyLemon> se vidiva v Å¡oli?
<nafisa> http://www.fhumor.com/photo.php?id=57
<Pepelka> Funny Images - FHumor.com
<alyosha> jz ne pridem
<alyosha> Å¡pricam ze prvi dan
<alyosha> :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz pa je pri punci!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha deja vú ?
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> @CrazyLemon od kje ta ideja?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz i can feel the love !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> za CrazyLemon http://www.fhumor.com/photo.php?id=52
<Pepelka> Funny Images - FHumor.com
<nafisa> uuu,m t2
<nafisa> res ni doma
<CrazyLemon> sej ti pravim..pri punci je :D
<nafisa> in je na kompu?
<nafisa> greh se dela
<alyosha> geek
<alyosha> D:
<CrazyLemon> greh bo pol delal
<CrazyLemon> zdej se relaxira
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kDORB3vR8s
<Pepelka> THE BEST OF TRAIN HORN PRANKS #2      - YouTube
<andrejz> v bistvu je ravno obratno
<CrazyLemon> prečekira mal youporn.com za kake nove 'move'-e
<alyosha> nmj CrazyLemon poštelaj te trombe da montiramo
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> ko je t-2 sem doma :P
<andrejz> tako da domov na obiske hodim
<nafisa> a ko je volja, si pa pr punci?
<CrazyLemon> ko ga prime volja pol gre k punci ja
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> samo ta bi bla res huda da bi montirali trombo od vlaka u awto
<andrejz> jap, punca je na volji
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zakaj že? :)
<CrazyLemon> da lahko trobiš italianom?? :D
<alyosha> ma stari ko bi prišu na krozno
<alyosha> samo ko bi se naslonu na trombo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo res kje bi lahko dobu? maš idejo?
<alyosha> uu en kolega dela na zeleznici moram ga prasat
<CrazyLemon> trombo? kaj pa vem..dinos? :D
<alyosha> ma ja od vlaka mona:D
<alyosha> si mislis tip na tehničnem uno proba če dlea tromba
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tip bi oglušel:D
<andrejz> alyosha, daj prid v soboto na maraton pa še crazya prvleč, k je preveč škrt da bi za bencin dal ;)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> maraton kašen
<alyosha> prevajalski?
<alyosha> v LJ?
<andrejz> ja
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> u kopru zrihtajte ne
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> to bi mogli zdj poleti
<alyosha> bi iskoristli dan na morju
<alyosha> :)
<andrejz> ja organiziraj
<andrejz> ti si koprčan
<andrejz> pa bomo prišli
<andrejz> crazy je bil nekaj glasen da bo neki carting al kaj zdaj pa nič
<alyosha> ma CrazyLemon je itak smao glasen:D
<alyosha> je pa res da niso odprli Å¡e kartinga ne..
<alyosha> ze 3 leta odpirajo:/
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> use narjeno samo dovoljenja ne dobijo
<CrazyLemon> če bo karting
<CrazyLemon> bo po 20.9
<alyosha> pozimi mona
<CrazyLemon> ma ti si zima jebote
<CrazyLemon> zrihtaj pol  ti
<alyosha> kako bi se reklo "tromba" po slovensko
<CrazyLemon> zdej ta viken
<CrazyLemon> če nočeš da je "pozimi"
<alyosha> pa če je zaprto mona
<CrazyLemon> ma ti si zaprt
<alyosha> kdaj so odprli?
<alyosha> u kopru?
<CrazyLemon> ma kak koper človek
<CrazyLemon> lucija
<alyosha> ma jebeš lucijo
<alyosha> uno je brezveze
<CrazyLemon> jebeš koper
<lynxlynxlynx> trolololo
<alyosha> kaj ti če pista ki lahko tiščiš gas do konca celo pisto
<alyosha> u kopru je usaj zavita proga dobro
<alyosha> u luciji je preveč ravna pista
<alyosha> en ovinek maš
<nafisa> o marija sveta božja
<nafisa> dejte začet drkat, da bo mir
<nafisa> alyosha, http://www.fhumor.com/photo.php?id=28
<Pepelka> Funny Images - FHumor.com
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja..a kolkokrat si se v kopru vozu????????
<alyosha> ma prej dokler je blo polovico te piste ki je zdaj
<alyosha> eno 3x 4x
<alyosha> zdj je še duplo večja
<alyosha> in bolj zavita
<alyosha> tako da bi bla še bolša
<alyosha> samo je zaprta
<alyosha> jebemjih
<CrazyLemon> ja no..pol ne kakaj
<alyosha> pa kaj ne kakaj
<alyosha> pol piste je iste kot je bla
<alyosha> in še povečali so jo
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> in una u luciji sux
<alyosha> hočeš ali nočeš
<alyosha> rajši mi zrihtaj train horn
<CrazyLemon> in koji kurac ti pomaga večja pista ČE JE ZAPRTO
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, smiri živce http://www.fhumor.com/photo.php?id=11
<Pepelka> Funny Images - FHumor.com
<alyosha> povej mu nafisa  daj
<alyosha> :d
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako se rece unmu diagramu stanj, kjer uporabljas trikotnike ter kvadrate?
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja več diagramov stanj?
<kubanc> pomoje ja
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..kaj predstaviš s tem diagramom kjer uporabljaš trikotnike ter kvadrate?
<CrazyLemon> potek? če ja..pol je to diagram poteka :)
<kubanc> ja sej to ne vem
<kubanc> ja ticno
<kubanc> diagram poteka
<kubanc> thnx
<CrazyLemon> to ni diagram stanja :D
<kubanc> sm opazil, zmotil sem s
<kubanc> e
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem folk
<CrazyLemon> če kdo razmišlja o nakupu avt
<CrazyLemon> avta*
<CrazyLemon> ma zdej bmw akcije za 316d
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si zdej Å¡tudent
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> če kdo razmišlja o nakupu avt
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> avta*
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ma zdej bmw akcije za 316d
<zdobersek> ne se!
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> na bannerju piše "zadeli ste našo enourno nagrado"
<zdobersek> 15 minut nazaj sem si uredil prihodnost glede avta
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek upam da bmw!
<andrejz> jaz sem pa prebral "zadeli ste našo neumno nagrado" :D
<andrejz> kaj ti bmw
<zdobersek> nope
<lynxlynxlynx> jst tud, prej sem Å¡el po skiro :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz če je enourna..pol je neumna :D
<andrejz> to je za tiste z majhnim tičem
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx lol :))
<zdobersek> andrejz +1
<andrejz> ker avto pa maš zdrobersek
<zdobersek> braco mi ponuja corso, bom preskocu
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je za tiste z velikim tičem?
<zdobersek> nobenga
<CrazyLemon> da vem ker auto kupit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kolo
<CrazyLemon> ma to te ovira..k dol po verigi tolče :S
<zdobersek> cez en let pa dobim megana, leto mlajsga kokr corsa, ampak s klimo pa dost manjso porabo
<CrazyLemon> Å¡tudent ki gleda na porabo...wtf :S
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: true.
<CrazyLemon> najbolš da si sposodiš skiro od lynxlynxlynx
<CrazyLemon> andrejz in kaj si zadel? masažo? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5101/new/posts/
<Grega> zeeh
<lynxlynxlynx> en bi moral naredit snapshot ene distribucije in ga poimenovat Most Appropriate Linux
<Grega> ze par let nazaj je en kolega spisal nek sed (man sed) in je v src vse preimenoval iz netbsd v neko drugo ime
<Grega> in pol je mel svojo distro :)
<Grega> mislim, da se je celo skompajlalo
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, sej ime nima nobenega praktičnega pomena
<CrazyLemon> spisal je sed? sej sed je že spisan
<CrazyLemon> aja..regex je napisal v sedu
<Grega> tako
<CrazyLemon> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/--pOsnNEqJac/Tl6GJoJhHgI/AAAAAAAALzQ/dLok4auzboo/h301/tumblr_loje66YMhh1qcuj0ko1_500.jpg
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> tiho baba
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/popovic-obcino-oskodoval-za-250-tisoc-evrov/265263
<Pepelka> Popovič občino oškodoval za 250 tisoč evrov? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> Å¡uti korejc :P
<CrazyLemon> tožba #23231222
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mali ali pali!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sm zadovolna...luškan avtk
<Grega> slogan, motherfucker, do you know it?!
<CrazyLemon> a kia? je ja
<sasa84> kakšno barvo pa maš crazy?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> sivo/modro
<CrazyLemon> vi ste verjetno crnega kupli ane
<sasa84> belha
<sasa84> mazda ej črna...dost je en črn avto :P
<sasa84> matr...tko luštn za pucat, d se kr kadi
<CrazyLemon> kok ste pa dal če ni skrivnost?
<sasa84> lohk kr zravn s cujno stojiš, k si ga že obrisu...
<sasa84> veš kaj je dobr...zdj ma chevrolet ful popusta, k ma kao 100 let al kok
<sasa84> tko d...dal smo 12, k je blo 3 jurje popusta
<sasa84> polna cena je tm okol 15 al nek čez
<CrazyLemon> a drugač bi bil 15? :o
<sasa84> tko d...zdej se ga je ful splačal kupt
<CrazyLemon> 2 much za tak avto
<sasa84> sam tok so avti...smo gledal fiesto 1,4... je bla 11400
<sasa84> tko d...tega se ej ful splačal kupt
<CrazyLemon> ma fiesta se tudi ne splača
<CrazyLemon> za 15 bi že raj kupu megana
<CrazyLemon> al pa astro
<Grega> jaz sem dobil za megana 7 :>
<Grega> mafia
<sasa84> sej mejbi tud neb dal 15 za ta drug avto... pol smo se odločil, k je blo 12
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> Grega a ti si druzga kupu pol?
<sasa84> men pa megane npr. ni všeč...mi je premehak
<Grega> ja
<CrazyLemon> Grega kaj pa?
<Grega> heh :)
<CrazyLemon> in kdo za vraga ti je dal 7 za megana :)
<sasa84> smo mel zdej t drug avto k je bil renault... in ne morm več vozt francozov, k so mi premehki
<Grega> pac delaer je bil, ker smo kr drugega vzeli
<Grega> dealer*
<CrazyLemon> torej maš tanovga megana?
<CrazyLemon> fensi :)
<Grega> ne, passat cc
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e bl fensi! :)
<sasa84> najs
<Grega> prides hitro na morje ;)
<Grega> samo na meji te dajo na stran
<Grega> za kake 45min :)
<CrazyLemon> jah mulc pa s passatom cc...kaj si pa pričakoval :D
<sasa84> Grega, pa ti itak tak sumljiv deluješ pa tko
<sasa84> sej CrazyLemon ma pa zmer osebne preglede :P
<CrazyLemon> hah..js zgledam k good guy
<CrazyLemon> in me niti enkrat niso pregledal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa sm šel DOSTKRAT čez mejo :D
<Grega> mah, jaz sem se ze moral slacit.. avto je ze cel razfukal, vse papire preveril, stevilke iskal.. enkrat je se hotel  da ga podkupim
<Grega> z vso prtlago v neko malo sobico...
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> swašta
<Grega> beh.. :)
<sasa84> groza... d bi se mogla tm slačt
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> na izpitu je to čist drugač :P
<Grega> ko ti v zokne gleda.. in suhe ipd.. kr je zanimivo :>
<CrazyLemon> a povoha? :D
<Grega> suhe = cevlje
<Grega> mah, nos tisi noter
<Grega> peder
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> fajn Å¡iht :P
<sasa84> d nage riti gledaš :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 samo če maš rada isti spol :)
<Grega> saj ne do nagega
<Grega> to ravno ne bi pustil
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi to lahko zahtevajo ..če bi mislili da kaj skrivaš..v analnem kanalu :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bi pa ženske ritke gledala no :P
<sasa84> ampak...prst pa neb kam vtikala, če majo kej not v danki :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..bi že mogla :D
<sasa84> mah...
<sasa84> neb :P
<sasa84> bi pršla pa rekla "anede d nimaš?" :P
<CrazyLemon> in ona ti se lepo nasmeje in reče..seveda mam
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Grega> smo se smejali enkrat.. neki romuni al kaj so bli.. jaz ravno pridem iz te male sobice, one pa ravno noter zene.. in stopim ven, pa naredim z rokami tako pred glavo in narazen (kot da mi je rit odprl)... taki smehi :>>
<CrazyLemon> Grega :))
<sasa84> looool
<sasa84> kok si jih prestrašu revež :P
<Grega> vem da sem revez!
<sasa84> Grega, sej vem... zto pa maš passata ccja :P
<Grega> kaj ti bo avto, ce nimas za bencin :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ja kaj...jst ga kr pustim...že mat al pa fotr opazta d lučka gori :P
<sasa84> al ju pa jst opomnm...pa data kartico :P
<sasa84> kok nej jst uboga študentka bencin plačujem :P
<CrazyLemon> Å¡tudentka???
<Grega> c-c-c, dobro mas to zrihtano
<sasa84> no...včasih ga...mejbi 1x al pa 2x na let :)))
<Grega> kje je ta parkplac?
<Grega> se ga bom jaz tam postavil :>
<sasa84> slučajno...jih pač ni doma, ni doma keša/kartic...pol morm pa glih jst :P
<Grega> tak meni mati pusti njenega..
<Grega> :>
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> samo dobro.. tam gre noter 20eur
<Grega> za cel mesec :)
<sasa84> to ni panike ;)
<CrazyLemon> 20€ za cel mesec? a skuter vozi?
<Grega> skoraj
<Grega> kosilnico
<Grega> :>
<sasa84> pismo...še moj skuter...dam ene 12€ za tank :P
<CrazyLemon> kosilnica..kul..zelo..ekološko :D
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> nic, treba bo se nekaj naret danes
<Grega> raarrrrrr :)
<CrazyLemon> sadly  ja
<sasa84> raaaaarrrrr, teach me tiger...wawawawawa waaah :D
<tr43nd> lp
<sasa84> oj tr43nd :)
<tr43nd> oj sa84sa
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj je bil un komad k je blo glede enga hamburgerja? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hamburgerja?
<Grega> heh, http://i.imgur.com/TjuC3.png
<sasa84> ja...ena punčka poje kao d bo kupla hamburger enmu tipu, k ga rada vid
<sasa84> tm na balkonu nek poje al kwa :P
<Grega> zdaj si bom michael jackson playlisto naredil!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pojma nimam :)
<sasa84> mejbi bi bogdanov vedu :P
<CrazyLemon> dvomim :)
<sasa84> ma 1x so kle nek kopiral...sem crkavala od smeha :)))
<CrazyLemon> mal več info povej
<CrazyLemon> al pa vsaj del naslova
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF3vRRgaPFo&feature=related
<Pepelka> Nuša  jaz hamburger placam ti      - YouTube
<sasa84> evo!!!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> to ni bilo kopirano kle
<tr43nd> a res?
<CrazyLemon> res
<tr43nd> lol, sorry, mislil sem saso
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> je blo...tuki sem zvedla za te stvari :P
<CrazyLemon> sejj vem..ampak vseen lahk js odgovorim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<tr43nd> jaaaa
<sasa84> pa neko mucico...pa Å¡e en model pa kr ene pupe s Å¡tajerskim naglasom :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..če  zveš kdo je kopiral to sm
<CrazyLemon> povej da mu ban dodelim..ker tak bullshit da se sm kopira..to pa ne
<sasa84> to more bit nekje v logih :)))
<tr43nd> ce pa castis hamburger pa tut povej...
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR6xndc0EOI&feature=related
<Pepelka> Nuša Lajh   Muca, maca, macica      - YouTube
<sasa84> looool
<CrazyLemon> dj nehi no
<tr43nd> mam dost 2
<sasa84> čak če bom najdla kdo je tist dau gor
<CrazyLemon> z vsakim takim linkom znižaš povprečje IQ-a kle
<CrazyLemon> za najmanj 8.3
<tr43nd> ja
<tr43nd> moj je ze itak na psu
<sasa84> avg 09 22:56:22 <christooss>	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF3vRRgaPFo
<Pepelka> Nuša  jaz hamburger placam ti      - YouTube
<tr43nd> :|
<CrazyLemon> moj bo pa kmalu
<sasa84> evo CrazyLemon !
<sasa84> kristus je biu :)))
<CrazyLemon> da christooss tok neumne linke gleda..to kr nemorem verjet
<tr43nd> mislim da je to podtikanje
<tr43nd> zihr
<sasa84> veš kaj...bil je na tistem kampu za otroke...pol se mu lohk odpusti ;)
<sasa84> avg 09 22:58:37 <christooss>	sej pejte Å¡e mal po related :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR6xndc0EOI&feature=related
<Pepelka> Nuša Lajh   Muca, maca, macica      - YouTube
<tr43nd> aha, to so pa olajsevalne okoliscine
<CrazyLemon> bil je plačan da je tam..tko da nč se mu ne odpusti
<sasa84> avg 09 22:59:37 <christooss>	made of win!!! >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBWWafeX8Fg
<Pepelka> 4our - Usojena Sva Si      - YouTube
<tr43nd> mnde ja ne
<sasa84> tko... to je glasbeni okus :P
<tr43nd> ja, vasak ma svojega...
<tr43nd> a slakse tut poslusas ?
<sasa84> slakse?
<tr43nd> ja
<sasa84> kdo to?
<tr43nd> pa four hammer boys
<tr43nd> a poznas to ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am6rArVPip8
<Pepelka> Florence + The Machine - What The Water Gave Me      - YouTube
<tr43nd> slaksi=slaki
<tr43nd> ...4 kovaci
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<tr43nd> hm, se tist ko je ostalo je pes odneso...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, huda muska
<sasa84> tr43nd, poglej... jaz sem v prvi vrsti huda fanica opere:P pol mam rada fado, dobr jazz, kšn star rock... občasno pa nažigam tud pop ala madonna, sting, abba,...
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> morm priznat, d nimam nobenga cdja od ...od... govejih :)
<tr43nd> lepo,js tut, razen fade, opere pa jazza
<sasa84> ne vem...ta narodno-zabavna mi ne gre...
<tr43nd> vcasih pa tut veseljak poslusam, sam , ne zdrzim dolg
<tr43nd> 2min
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd naj te ne bo sram..sej saša razume da tudi taki fantje obstajajo
<tr43nd> ??? kaki??
<CrazyLemon> taki k poslušajo narodnozabavno muzko
<sasa84> lol
<tr43nd> hhhh
<sasa84> sej CrazyLemon pa une klape nažiga....pač
<sasa84> bogdanov uno južno frulo...
<sasa84> pač...takle mamo :))
<sasa84> uf, lohk bi šla enga pržgat :D
<sasa84> mal povlečt a ne ...al kok se temu strokovno reče ;))))
<tr43nd> mnde je se najboljsa anja
<tr43nd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q5mlb3Bjzs
<Pepelka> Laibach - Across the Universe      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> js bi pa lahk Å¡el spat
<CrazyLemon> oz..v postlo..al kak se temu strokovno reče?????
<CrazyLemon> :))
<tr43nd> 4th dimension
<CrazyLemon> horizontala!
<tr43nd> jaa
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<tr43nd> bye
<sasa84> ta komad od laibachov rula :))))
<sasa84> jst grem tud spat ;))
<tr43nd> hja
<sasa84> nočkula :))
<tr43nd> bye
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5101/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-01
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1197-1: Firefox and Xulrunner vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1197-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: KTorrent neha sejat ko je datoteka prenešena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5102/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.mojmikro.si/mreza/odprta_koda/linuxova_okna_v_svet
<Pepelka> Linuxova okna v svet | Moj mikro
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/red-hat-invites-users-to-help-create-the-next-red-hat-enterprise-linux/9481
<Pepelka> Red Hat invites users to help create the next Red Hat Enterprise Linux | ZDNet
<nafisa> miha spet v elementu :D
<CrazyLemon> miha sploh ne gre iz elementa :>
<miha> :P
<miha> kak ste
<napsy> mah vredi
<nafisa> superca!
<miha> :))
<nafisa> mater, sem se ga sinoči napila
<nafisa> ej, jst bom kronik ratala
<nafisa> pa še tale prašek proti mačku ...
<napsy> prasek proti macku?
<miha> kisla župca
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa mačka ma bolhe?
<CrazyLemon> aja..proti mačku :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: KTorrent neha sejat ko je datoteka prenešena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5102/new/posts/
<Grega> kokain?
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t482371
<Pepelka> Google Apps tudi brez povezave z internetom @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> whats the point ?
<Grega> danes sem sanjal da sem nekoga ubil :/ vrata na balkon je unicil in sem ga primil za glavo in nabijal v vrata.. potem pa sva s kolegico razmisljala kaj naj z njim narediva.. in pol sem opazil, da so vrata poskodovana in sem sel v trgovino nov del kupit, da ne bo ljudje opazli.. z njim pa ne vem kaj je bilo.. a je z mano kaj narobe? :/
<CrazyLemon> če bi vedu kaj sm js sanjal..pol bi vedu da ni nič s tabo narobe
 * CrazyLemon je Å¡el h gregi ga ubit ampak ga je on prehitel :S
<Grega> lol
<Grega> a si ti vrata unicil?!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: KTorrent neha sejat ko je datoteka prenešena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5102/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> oh ja..že vidim kako bo zdej potekala debata kateri torrent client je bolši
<andrejz> dražen kdaj bo otvoritev nove strani
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> ket lahko vidm page k je v nastajanju ?
<andrejz> ne moreš
<andrejz> top secret :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: KTorrent neha sejat ko je datoteka prenešena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5102/new/posts/
<andrejz> kje so kaki prostovolci/ke za maraton?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz nafiso čez koleno dokler ti ne pove kdo je tista punca od včeraj
<CrazyLemon> andrejz 1.1.2012
<andrejz> saj če bo pršla, jo bomo že spoznal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: KTorrent neha sejat ko je datoteka prenešena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5102/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> uu..dž
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> a's tu?
<tr43nd> lp
<alyosha> pozdrav pozdrav
<alyosha> :)
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kae
<alyosha> a pada dž?:D
<alyosha> nene povej ti meni
<alyosha> bos hodu u Å¡olo letos?
<alyosha> al si kao končal ti?:D
<CrazyLemon> mah kaki končal :D
<CrazyLemon> matematika mi ne pusti da končam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<tr43nd> je zajebano?
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<alyosha> kaj pol se boš vozu kaj gor letos al bolj malo?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: KTorrent neha sejat ko je datoteka prenešena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5102/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd me ni tolko zajebano..samo js dolgo nisem mel stika z matematiko
<tr43nd> aha
<CrazyLemon> alyosha se bom vozu gor ja..in lahko greš zraven
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> jah bomo vidli kako bo z urnikom
<alyosha> ma si reku samo popoldan je gor
<alyosha> al kako?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> ql
<alyosha> popoldan kaj to pomeni od 3h dalje?
<CrazyLemon> tudi prej so vaje
<alyosha> in do kdaj največ?
<CrazyLemon> samo glede na to da je tvoj priimek na s
<CrazyLemon> pomeni da boš mel večinoma popoldan vaje
<CrazyLemon> in ne dopoldan
<alyosha> pff diskriminacija:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha največ..22.00
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> res?
<CrazyLemon> uradno ja
<alyosha> pa jz takrat ze spim
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> neuradno gremo že prej
<alyosha> aha aha
<CrazyLemon> tko da si doma že ob 22
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> in kaj 2 3x na teden al več?
<alyosha> usak dan?
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyLemon> ni vsak dan ne
<CrazyLemon> 2x recimo..max
<CrazyLemon> poglej si urnik od lani
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> da vidimo
<alyosha> kje je to
<CrazyLemon> http://www.viviss.si/fri/urnik
<Pepelka> Fakulteta za računalništvo in informatiko : Urnik
<CrazyLemon> aja..ni več pdfja
<alyosha> pa kaj maste 2 strani?
<alyosha> ki tu gledam na neki srani drugačni
<alyosha> je use malo čudno
<alyosha> neki klikens na "urnik" in mas tam poprofesorjih neki
<CrazyLemon> ja ja
<CrazyLemon> tisto ni Å¡e
<alyosha> http://urnik.fri.uni-lj.si/
<Pepelka> urnik
<CrazyLemon> to je tapravi urnik..je ful čuden in ni še na voljo
<CrazyLemon> včasih so bili na viviss strani pdfji
<CrazyLemon> z urniki za vsak letnik
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> tip bo Å¡olar
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> si naredu matematiko??
<CrazyLemon> če nisi pol tip ne bo šolar :D
<alyosha> ma danes sem mel ustno
<CrazyLemon> sej bomo meli nekaj istih predmetov :D
<alyosha> in sem dobu ql
<CrazyLemon> (matematiko)
<alyosha> tako da sem naredu uno 96%
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> edino če sem test res dobro zajebaw
<alyosha> ma mislim d ane ker rezulatit so prišli ql:D
<alyosha> bomo vidli no 16.
<alyosha> ma sem siguren da bo
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> pa kaj maš še od 1. letnika?
<alyosha> mat.?
<CrazyLemon> ma ne vem več stari..ker so se neki mešali predmeti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> moram danes pisat v tajništvo v LJ..da mi povejo zakaj mi dva predmeta nista priznana
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> lopovi so kaj drugo
<alyosha> isto je mogu jaka tu delat
<CrazyLemon> oz referat
<alyosha> neki naredu ze in tipi kao nisi Å¡e
<alyosha> a ve da je bil tam 100% in da je naredu
<alyosha> oni zajebali
<alyosha> itak te referati so od kurca kolkor tko čujem od drugih
<alyosha> na vseh Å¡olah je en qrc
<alyosha> aja in kaj ti veš kdaj sploh dobim domow če sem sprejet in to?
<alyosha> se spowneš kdaj si dobu?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> ma v sežano boš sprejet
<CrazyLemon> ker sm vidu da majo kar dosti prostih mest
<CrazyLemon> http://www.viviss.si/fri/novice
<Pepelka> Fakulteta za računalništvo in informatiko : Novice
<alyosha> jaja je blo Å¡e 3/4 fraj
<alyosha> u drugem roku
<alyosha> in tudi tam sem bral neki
<alyosha> da kao če jih je preveč
<alyosha> da malo razširijo
<alyosha> da ni panike
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, vprašanje, če je sploh punca, ne?
<alyosha> se 2 tedna pa bomo vidli za 100% kako in kaj:D
<alyosha> ta nafisa piše u nekih šifrah
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mumila :S
<nafisa> kake Å¡ifre?
<tr43nd> ja
<nafisa> http://www.filesonic.it/file/1815203014
<Pepelka> Download Ubuntu_Facile_Sett.2011_N.39.pdf for free on Filesonic.com
<nafisa> http://www.fileserve.com/file/7sADz6a
<Pepelka> Free File Hosting, Online Storage &amp File Upload with FileServe
<tr43nd> pulseaudio -k
<nafisa> joško prihaja nazaj
<tr43nd> zakon
<nafisa> hahaha
<alyosha> jebemti kabel
<nafisa> ku js use vem :D
<CrazyLemon> kabel zdej vsega kriv
<tr43nd> nc, treba it
<tr43nd> bye
<alyosha> CrazyLemon dj ki bom popizdu ki kabel ko se izklopi mi laptop crkne tkoj:/
<alyosha> kaj gor ni nek da moraš met nujno laptop?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: KTorrent neha sejat ko je datoteka prenešena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5102/new/posts/
<alyosha> za to kar se rabi pcje maš na šoli?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa so predmeti kjer je dobro met svoj pc..ampak so tudi pcji na faxi
<alyosha> hmm itak moram nabavit nek mali pcjček
<alyosha> 13"
<alyosha> al kaj takega
<CrazyLemon> sej bo  zdej plača..14ega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> 14.?
<alyosha> ne jz dobim 18. nekje:D
<alyosha> samo dobim dosti premalo da bi Å¡e laptop si kupu
<alyosha> eni mamo stroške za živet:D
<alyosha> treb aplačat elektriko hrano
<alyosha> benz
<alyosha> vodo
<alyosha> i tako dalje i tako dalje
<alyosha> http://www.teal.si/si/notesnik-hp-635-e-350-15-6-2gb-320-torbica-zaloga-i51052.shtml
<alyosha> pff
<Pepelka> notesnik HP 635 E-350 15.6 2GB/320+ torbica - ZALOGA >TEAL
<alyosha> 320€
<alyosha> in sploh ni tko slab
<nafisa> drag
<nafisa> za moje pojme za na fax?
<nafisa> si nabaviš netbooka
<nafisa> za 130 €
<nafisa> 10 inčnega
<alyosha> ma netbook mi je malo premajhen
<alyosha> une miniaturne tipke
<nafisa> lej ... jst ga imam za normalno uporabo
<alyosha> usaj 12 13" je
<nafisa> in tipke sploh niso tako miniaturne
<alyosha> ma g ama tašča gor
<alyosha> in kadar morma kaj nardit na njemu
<alyosha> mi je vedno muka:)
<alyosha> nwem
<nafisa> tipke imam jst cmXcm
<alyosha> malo premajhen je
<alyosha> ja ma stiskam po 2 naenkrat
<nafisa> ok ... samo nasvet sem ti dala ...
<alyosha> sj res pa da bi se navadu verjetno
<nafisa> pač sem prej imela 15''
<alyosha> in kjje dobis netbooka za 130€?
<nafisa> na bolhi mal poglej ... majo kr neki izbire
<nafisa> jst sem novega MSIja dobila takrat za 200 €
<alyosha> novo?
<alyosha> ma ja 200 in 130 je razlika:p
<nafisa> za 130 pa novega nauš dobil
<nafisa> za 200 pa že
<alyosha> ma tudi 200 slabo kaze
<alyosha> gledam zdj
<alyosha> 250+
<alyosha> tam za 250-300 jih je ziljon
<alyosha> ma za 250 rajsi kupim uno 15ko za 320
<alyosha> oz. sem najdu Å¡e enega za 300
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311&_nkw=msi+wind&_sacat=See-All-Categories
<Pepelka> msi wind | eBay
<alyosha> ma rabljeni me ne zanimajo
<nafisa> uuuuuuu, baterija za moj komp 20 $
<nafisa> ql
<alyosha> in tudi neki dabom kupaval prek ebaya iz pizde materne se mi tudi ne da
<alyosha> Å¡e nakoncu obm dal za postnino in use
<alyosha> tolko kot da ga tu kupim
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti prodam js mojega za 200€
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> nočem rabljenega:D
<nafisa> pol pa dan 320
<nafisa> phhhhhh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa sj ti pravim da to ni dosti
<alyosha> za tega ki mam zdj sem dal 1200
<alyosha> al 1100 nekje
<alyosha> pa je kar je
<nafisa> http://www.bolha.com/notebook-acer/netbook-acer-aod257-138qbb-n455-1-320-moder-lu-sfv08-016-retail--oglas1276145330
<Pepelka> Netbook Acer AOD257-138Qbb N455 1 320, moder (LU.SFV08.016 #RETAIL)  - Mimovrste d.o.o.
<alyosha> 10" za 275€
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> to je preveliko človek..kupi raje 7"
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> no way hose
<alyosha> ja ja:D
<nafisa> hahaha
<alyosha> 13 bi bil idealen
<alyosha> samo jih ful neki ni
<nafisa> http://www.bolha.com/netbooki/netbook-dell-inspiron-mini-9-oglas1273323860
<CrazyLemon> seveda je
<CrazyLemon> mac
<Pepelka> Netbook DELL INSPIRON MINI 9
<alyosha> ja mac ja
<alyosha> nimam miljonow jz
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lol nafisa
<alyosha> 8,9"
<alyosha> za 200€
<nafisa> :D
<alyosha> RABLJEN
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> do jaja biznis res
<alyosha> tu mas za 300€ 15" računalnik
<alyosha> ne te neke netbooke
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> se vidi da nisi hodla na ekonomsko:p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> http://www.bolha.com/notebook-hp/prenosnikprenosni-racunalniknetbook-hp-mini-210-1110-netbook-intel-166ghz-250gb-1gb-win7-oglas1273806782
<Pepelka> Prenosnik,Prenosni računalnik,netbook HP Mini 210-1110 Netbook/ Intel 1,66GHz/ 250GB/1GB/WIN7  - LINKER-COM d.o.o.
<nafisa> ej, na SEPÅ  sem vpisana v kopru, mona
<Grega> jaz ti dam za 300e maca :)
<alyosha> Grega je rabljen:
<alyosha> p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nafisa ja ma si samo upisana:D
<Grega> ne, nov, original zapakiran
<Grega> :>
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> pizda so dragi maci mona
<alyosha> ispod 1000 ni nič
<Sky[x]> dokler ne probas ne ves :)
<nafisa> če si ekonomski tehnik, maš 5. stopnjo izobrazbe?
<alyosha> haha
<nafisa> lepo lepo
<alyosha> nafisa imas ja
<alyosha> Sky[x] vem jaz da je dober in use
<alyosha> samo je DRAG
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in Å¡e za to kar ga rabim jaz je predober
<nafisa> administrator je pa Å¡olanje sam 3 leta pa je 5. stopnja
<nafisa> waw
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a nisi bila že lani?
<nafisa> trenutno sem Å¡e
<nafisa> do prvega oktobra
<CrazyLemon> 31.9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> ok, no
<Grega> ej, saj res..
<Grega> jaz mam se 64 bonov na telefonu
<Grega> a mi jih bodo 31 skinli ali bodo pustili?
<nafisa> ja, saj veš, kolk dolgo ti veljajo
<Grega> ja, veljajo 2 ali 3 mesece oz. se prenesejo
<Grega> ampak a se rabis status al se prenesejo tudi ce ga nimas vec
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> ja, valda rabiš status
<Grega> NE!
<Grega> tega odgovora ne sprejmem!
<alyosha> nafisa administrator 3letna ni 5. stopnja
<alyosha> 3 + 2 če nardiš si 5. stopnja
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ma kaj pol mutijo na spletni strani?
<nafisa> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-charger-Adapter-Fr-MSI-Wind-U90-U100-U120-U120H-U115-/290603919213?pt=Laptop_Adapters_Chargers&hash=item43a957e76d#ht_2265wt_702
<Pepelka> AC charger/Adapter Fr MSI Wind U90 U100 U120 U120H U115 | eBay
<nafisa> ne bi blo Å¡voh nabavt
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t482442
<Pepelka> Vdor v Kernel.org, posledic za uporabnike ni @ Slo-Tech
<Grega> sramota
<nafisa> bwah
<nafisa> joško alyosha ... povej ... a se na sepš na samoizobraževalnega lahko vpišeš še 1x, če nisi naredu nobenega izpita?
<alyosha> buuu
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi wp
<CrazyLemon> ne vidi pravkar dodanega plugina
<nafisa> http://viewitem.eim.ebay.eu/IBM-Lenovo-ThinkPad-T61-Core2-Duo-T7700-24-GHz-3GB-RAM/300591618616/item
<Pepelka> Find IBM Lenovo ThinkPad T61 Core2 Duo T7700 2,4 GHz 3GB RAM on eBay International Market, with worldwide deals on items in all your top categories. Everything ships to your country!
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa ga ze nisi dodal prav
<alyosha> al pa ga mogoče aktiviral?
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj ga moraš dodat
<alyosha> in povej ti meni ta WP je zakaj
<CrazyLemon> samo unzipaš
<CrazyLemon> pa je tam
<Sky[x]> ej kako je s kosem na ubuntuju ?
<Sky[x]> ce v terminalu neki zbrisem z rm -rf se da to v kak trash al pa kej ?
<alyosha> baje da ne
<Sky[x]> ce pa z misko kliknes in das zbrisi gre pa v kos al kva ?
<alyosha> tako
<Sky[x]> to je mal bad
<alyosha> kr kr
<Sky[x]> vsaj za .conf fajle bi lahko nardil da letijo v trash :)
<napsy> rm ne pozna 'Kosa'
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> vse kar v terminalu zbrišeš gre mimo koša
<Sky[x]> ni pa opcije da bi slo v kos ?
<Sky[x]> da bi se dal nastavt ?
<napsy> nop
<CrazyLemon> pa ne me jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebat...zakaj preklet WP ne vidi mojga plugina
<napsy> kje pa se da pogledat trenotno stanje nove strani?
<CrazyLemon> stupid permissions!
<CrazyLemon> napsy ubuntu.crabdance.com
<CrazyLemon> where we dance like crabs
<Sky[x]> ksn cache je bil kriv ane ?
<CrazyLemon> and we own crabs
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ma dovoljenja so kriva
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa kaj zdj si zrihtal?
<napsy> zgleda kr fancy
<alyosha> al neveš:D
<alyosha> dober dober zgleda web...je priden ta limončelo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sm zrihtal..sej ti pravim da so dovoljenja kriva :)
<nafisa> Sky[x], daš Shift+Del ... pa permanentno zbriše ... mislim, ne vrže v koš
<alyosha> tip nima dovoljenja:D
<alyosha> nafisa on bi lih obratno
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> inv terminalu
<alyosha> ženske
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :DD
<Sky[x]> zenske ja :P hehe
<alyosha> vse razumejo lih kontra kot je
<alyosha> :)
<nafisa> on bi, da vse v terminalu v koš zmeče?
<nafisa> mislim, kar v terminalu zbriše?
<alyosha> tako nekako
<nafisa> ajoj
<alyosha> ajaj:D
<nafisa> pol pa ne dej rm
<nafisa> ampak prestavi, ne?
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> zrihtaj si da rm ukaz ne zbriše ampak vrže v določeno mapo :D
<nafisa> a morm skripte vn vlečt al kaj?
<alyosha> :D
<napsy> das alias na rm
<alyosha> to ja...nardit bi mogu neki varjanta da rm daje v mapo
<napsy> namesto da rm pozene ti pozene skripto ki zacasno v imenik vrze vse
<CrazyLemon> sam a bo vedno gledalo prvo alias in nato Å¡ele ukaz ?
<alyosha> samo to je ze prevec advance zame:D
<napsy> pomoje najprej alias
<napsy> cene pa probas
<Sky[x]> pac ko delas razne ukaze z RM se kdaj pa kdaj kej zmots ane :)
<Sky[x]> in takrt bi blo fajn ce bi tist lahko pol nazaj dobu :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon še vedno mi nisi povedal če WP je ql? tko za dealt z njim
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma tko..its ok :)
<alyosha> morma probat enkrat da vidim kako to zgleda
<Grega> hmz
<Grega> alias rm = "mv ${kako-pac-prides-do-arg} ~/.local/share/Trash/files/"
<Grega> \o/
<Grega> alias rm = "mv $0 ~/.local/share/Trash/files/"
<Grega> bi verjetno delalo, ampak je samo za en file
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> oz. ne, 0 je ime
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sem prej poslal mail v referat
<Grega> 1
<CrazyLemon> in mi zdej odgovori
<CrazyLemon> "vam odgovorim v ponedeljek"
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<Grega> alias rm = "mv $@ ~/.local/share/Trash/files/"
<Grega> mogoce
<Grega> shit, sam s sabo se menim
<Grega> :)
<alyosha> hahhaa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ma te refereti so prizadeti
<alyosha> sj delajo neki Å¡tudenti tam ne?
<alyosha> neda se jim zivet
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mah kje
<CrazyLemon> redno zaposlene punce
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> rss scroller worka
<CrazyLemon> sam polepšat ga je treba
<alyosha> kaj niso neki Å¡tudenti tam
<alyosha> najbolše od usega je ki ponavadi dlea refereat
<alyosha> 2x na teden po 2h
<alyosha> še to uprašanje
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> a tole poznate ? http://www.tineye.com/
<Pepelka> TinEye Reverse Image Search
<alyosha> kaj je to?
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> kaj ti poisce ce je kje ista slika?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ni to to :)
<alyosha> ha..zanimiv ta WP
<Sky[x]> za resno delo WP itak ni :)
<alyosha> ma ne ne to itak
<CrazyLemon> definiraj resno delo :)
<alyosha> pa nemoras delat web za luko koper recimo
<alyosha> in jim nardit v WP
<alyosha> recimo
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> lahko:D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne? :)   če obvladaš WP pol lahko
<alyosha> samo ni to neki profi
<alyosha> ma ja sj ja
<alyosha> sj pridejo ql
<alyosha> samo nwem
<alyosha> meni se ne zdi to uredu
<alyosha> al pa neki a bo mela banka koper wp page
<Sky[x]> ce stranka zahteva take in take stvari uzadej se znas kr najebat :)
<CrazyLemon> ok..banka lih ne more met ne..ampak to je skrajnost
<Sky[x]> + ce mas ti uazdej 20 uporabnikov k bo vsak dan urejal stran
<alyosha> nwem meni se zdi ful tko...neprofesjonalno da bi mele velike firme wp joomla in podobno
<miha> za velke firme je typo3 :D
<Sky[x]> pa za vsacga userja psoebej bo stranak hotla pravice stavlat
<Sky[x]> pa nove module bos pisal lepo za vse kar se bo stranka spomnla itd..
<alyosha> čepraw tko ko gledam maš vedno več "velikih" firm
<Sky[x]> typo3 vsi neki delajo sam jst ne vidm smisla
<alyosha> ki majo wp joomle in podobno
<Sky[x]> to so male firme oziroma ribice aka s.p.
<alyosha> wtf is typo3?:D
<alyosha> ma ja to itak
<alyosha> za kaka s.p.je
<miha> Sky[x]: typo3 ma precej ornk userje pa to narejen
<alyosha> ki ma tip 10k prometa letno
<CrazyLemon> dej ti typo3 glej pvt
<alyosha> nebo dajal za web 3000
<miha> sam za kaj manjšega je overkill, preveč dela, če en admin
<miha> alyosha: typo3 je en nemški cms
<Sky[x]> me prov zanima kako bi s WP obnasal pri 150k userjih mesecno, pa ukol 50k vrstic v mysql :)
<Sky[x]> 150k unique
<Sky[x]> pa da das gor se ves FB,twitter, google plus sranje
<Sky[x]> pa google analytics
<Sky[x]> to so stvari k najbolj brejkajostran ponavad
<miha> Sky[x]: kaj, sj to nima nč s stranjo zveze, to je sam javascript ko ga dodaš
<miha> Sky[x]: to sicer za userja mal počasnej, za stran pa ni razlike
<Sky[x]> si prebral kok vrstic ma v mzsql ? :D
<Sky[x]> 50.000 :)
<alyosha> nwme meni se tudi zdi da bi mogli bit pagi že za 10k unique na mesec bi mogu met en
<alyosha> page kot se zagre
<alyosha> narjen "po meri"
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> k GROUP BY tbi po 1 minuto da ti vrne rezultat za 25k vrstic mislm da
<Sky[x]> rabi*
<Sky[x]> 1min 7s neki tacga
<alyosha> in kaj po vaših izkunsjah mnenjih bolse od teh cmsjev zastonskih
<alyosha> joomla al wp?
<Sky[x]> wp
<miha> drupal
<miha> :D
<alyosha> ta drupal tudi
<alyosha> ja sem gledal neki
<alyosha> samo nwem...je ql?
<miha> nimam pojma, sam pozitivno slisu o njem
<alyosha> http://www.typo3-slovenia.org/
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka> Typo3 slovenia
<alyosha> grafika do jaja:D
<Sky[x]> z drupal pa nism se nism se nic delov spoh
<Sky[x]> itak dons dons majo web developer podjetja svoj CMS
<Sky[x]> k ves ket je kej pa hitr popravs in spises tidt modul pa je :)
<miha> saj.. lažje svojo kodo popravlat :)
<Sky[x]> jp
<alyosha> ja to je ja
<alyosha> za vecje firme
<alyosha> samo za neke s.p-je majhne
<miha> kolega pa zadnje čase s tem http://www.pimcore.org/ dela..
<alyosha> se to ne splača
<Pepelka> pimcore - Enterprise Content Management Framework
<zdobersek> django anyone?
<Sky[x]> ceprov zend frameowrk je tud zlo vrdu stvarca sam ko tud velik znanja zahteva pred ga osvojis da vse pokapiras kako to dela itd ..
<Sky[x]> to sem tud ze gledal mislm da jih clo follam na twitterju :D
<alyosha> django ja sem tusi slišal
<alyosha> itak tega je pown kurac
<alyosha> in vse je pomoje tam tam
<alyosha> dokler maš ti nek page u izi bolj
<alyosha> je to ql
<alyosha> pol ko pa maš obiska preveč
<alyosha> pa propade
<alyosha> in vseibne preveč
<zdobersek> iirc je bil na slashdotu en review python-based cmsjev
<miha> alyosha: jah, če se gre za statične strani pa velik userjev, je bistveno da se servira statično (cache).. ta boljši cmsi to ponujajo
<CrazyLemon> django je framework..ne cms
<CrazyLemon> ne mešat klobas pa zrezkov
<zdobersek> ja ok, pol pa django-based cms!
<zdobersek> in sem zrezek spasiru v klobaso.
<CrazyLemon> kero neumnost ti delaš!
<CrazyLemon> tako lep steak
<CrazyLemon> in ti greš delat klobase
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> prekleta mladina
<alyosha> nic dj Å¡ibam jz
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sem skoraj zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> scrollanje rss feeda
<CrazyLemon> pa odstranu sm search
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kar ok!
<CrazyLemon> če te zanima pvt
<Sky[x]> da vidm
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu v soboto/nedeljo ko bo dokončano :D
<Sky[x]> crazy ne pozabi vkluct SEO povezav
<Sky[x]> pa se htaccess bos moral uredit
<CrazyLemon> who cares about SEO
<Sky[x]> kar ti bo WP plunu ven
<CrazyLemon> to je sam Å¡e en buzz word :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: to je marketinški izraz za čist resno tehniko. sam hudiča, ne razumem kak eni plačujejo po 500 € za 'optimizacije'
<miha> bleferji pač znajo prodajat neki kr je čist easy tehnika
<miha> pač večkrat ko se beseda pojavi, boljši je zadetek pr iskanju. doh
<miha> ne razumem pa zakaj bi kdo plačeval lepe denarje za to
<miha> zeh, čudna so pota..
<CrazyLemon> miha jah vedno je tko
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo en kul linux rss feed ?
<CrazyLemon> pri roki that is
<Sky[x]> miha: a sam 500 ?
<Sky[x]> jst sem slisal ze za 5k :)
<miha> Sky[x]: hehe
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne vem
<Sky[x]> realno je 20-300 eur na mesec :)
<Sky[x]> 200-300
<Sky[x]> miha: privat pogej :)
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako se napise opombo v diplomski?
<kubanc> a je to uno z zvezdico?
<kubanc> *
<nafisa> ponavad ni zvezdica
<nafisa> ampak Å¡tevilka
<CrazyLemon> ¹
<CrazyLemon> ²
<Sky[x]> sprotna opomba to misls
<Sky[x]> footernote :)
<miha> končna opomba
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Urnik za prevajalski maraton  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5103/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa quita
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> prej pa težil da želi videt stran
<CrazyLemon> prasec
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> u +1 za on scroll text
<CrazyLemon> hvala hvala
<kubanc> ja sprotna opomba...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: KTorrent neha sejat ko je datoteka prenešena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5102/new/posts/
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti k s brihta, boš mogoče vedu ... jst imam na disku eno sliko ... a slučajno veš, kako se bi jo dalo preko googla pol poiskat?
<CrazyLemon> a si jo najdla na googleu ?
<lynxlynxlynx> če ni preimenovana, probi z imenom
<CrazyLemon> sej ni treba bit preimenovana
<CrazyLemon> ampak če si sliko najdla na internetu
<lynxlynxlynx> večje šanse :)ž
<CrazyLemon> jo skopiraš v google search
<CrazyLemon> pa jo on že najde
<CrazyLemon> oz. primerja slike z njo
<CrazyLemon> pač v google image search jo skopiraj
<Grega> !g tineye
<Pepelka> TinEye Reverse Image Search http://tineye.com/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.si/imghp?hl=sl&tab=wi
<Pepelka> Google Slike
<Grega> ni isto
<CrazyLemon> bolše..its by google :D
<CrazyLemon> oh ja..js jutri mam izpit ..in sm se zelo malo učil
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Aragot: Najprimernejši linux za moj PC  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5101/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ampak glavno da sm naredu rss feed za page
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, mislim, da je preimenovana
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, pokaz rss feed na izpitu
<nafisa> Janez,mrtev je!
<zgaga> qt creator zgleda ql
<zgaga> ma celo code completion
<zgaga> edin compiling bi pricakoval da bo hitrejse
<nafisa> dobr dela tale link, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> mislim ... nisem vedla, da loh kr tkole
<CrazyLemon> nafisa seveda dobr dela :) np
<nafisa> spet
<nafisa> Janez,mrtev je!
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<nafisa> ja, ne naloži
<nafisa> tole vn fukne
<CrazyLemon> koga ali kaj ?
<nafisa> pa mi mele procesor ko zmešan
<nafisa> ja, ko sliko not ruknem
<nafisa> to niso slikce 20 kilo ...
<nafisa> to so slike okol 1-2 mega
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Urnik za prevajalski maraton  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5103/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-DoBqpw3Uhaw/TlaXiRV0weI/AAAAAAAAAwA/TUo8PfiUSoU/s1600/python_eatsDog_1366913c.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.odprtakoda.com/
<Pepelka> Focus on Home Improvement
<Grega> danes sem sel pokazat ta app za slike
<Grega> itak da prej doma stestiram kot nor, pa vseh moznih browserih in osih ipd
<Grega> vse dela
<Grega> pridem tja, klik, klik, boom
<Grega> nic
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je blo narobe?
<Grega> pac stari, zjeban IE.. in ni hotel thumbov prikazovat
<Grega> ampak njegov glupi rdeci X
<CrazyLemon> pa si reku da ne podpiraš starih zjebanih IEjev? :)
<Grega> ves kako je.. 80% strank bo imelo verjetno stari zjeban ie
<CrazyLemon> a je to IE5/6 ?
<CrazyLemon> in če ja...take stranke si ne zaslužijo slik
<Grega> uh,ne.. za <6 je itak warning, daj raje ne probavajo
<zdobersek> http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/09/01/1524232/Apple-Claims-Samsung-and-Motorola-Patent-Monopoly
<Pepelka> Apple Claims Samsung and Motorola Patent Monopoly - Slashdot
<Grega> <=6
<zdobersek> google ze udriha nazaj
<Grega> 7 nisem niti testiral, 8 dela
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> tole sm js prebral
<CrazyLemon> "Company says its rivals are being "anticompetitive" by trying to defend themselves with IP"
<CrazyLemon> torej..branijo se z avtorskimi pravicami
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<zdobersek> po drugi strani pa apple zjebuje razmerja slik naprav
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> right back at ya
<zdobersek> uglavnem, patenti so bv.
<CrazyLemon> patenti so kul..sam kako jih folk izkorišča za polena ni kul :)
<zdobersek> to je njihov namen ...
<CrazyLemon> ni..namen je da se little people (not midgets) zaščitijo pred tem da jim podjetja pokradejo idejo/realizacijo
<zdobersek> a potem je odprta koda napacna?
<Grega> joj, nekaj me napenja!
<Grega> :)))
<zdobersek> napenjalec?
<Grega> snicl pomoje
<Grega> tocno, novi popi so danes
<Grega> ob 9h
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni napačna...sam nemoreš primerjat patenta (recimo LTE) ter wordpressa
<zdobersek> ce bi se majhni ljudje hotel zavarovat, bi lahk (zdej je govora o programski kodi/standardih) vse skup pustil odprto, gor pa nalepl eno lepo licenco
<zdobersek> tko pa zavirajo prehod znanja
<CrazyLemon> in kako bi majhni ljudje kaj zaslužili? velika podjetja bi pobrala patent
<CrazyLemon> in služila na napravah s temi patenti
<zdobersek> sej, zato patentov ne bi smel bit
<zdobersek> sluzl bi pa od licence
<zdobersek> supporta magari
<CrazyLemon> little people? supporta? hah :)
<CrazyLemon> majhni ljudje bodo vedno najebali.. :)
<zdobersek> v vsakem primeru patent ne spada v filozofijo odprte kode
<CrazyLemon> torej tudi avtorsko delo (slika,knjiga, etc) ne spada v to filozofijo..
<CrazyLemon> in torej STA bi mogu pustit vsem da poberejo članke..for free
<zdobersek> odprta koda ti pokaze nacin, kako neko stvar naredit
<zdobersek> pa cetud moras placat, da uporabljas izdelek, ki vsebuje to kodo
<zdobersek> ne gre pa noben od tvojih zgornjih primerov po vzorcu odprtokodnega programa
<CrazyLemon> gre pika stop konec js sm zmagal game over
<zdobersek> v smislu nacrt -> izdelek
<zdobersek> rajs rec, da gres kosarko gledat.
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> ne zanima me
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, jov
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ni bilo nobenga filma
<CrazyLemon> hvala in lep pozdrav.
<marko-_-> prosim
<marko-_-> lepo
<marko-_-> neki priporočaj no
<marko-_-> prosim
<marko-_-> akcija/thriller
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ni!
<marko-_-> ma dej umri v ognju
<marko-_-> oprosti
<CrazyLemon> http://www.simplyelectronics.net/mainproduct.php?pid=14258
<Pepelka> Tablet Computing - Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 GT-P7510 (White) WiFi 16GB 10.1-inch Android 3.1 Tablet
<CrazyLemon> uff
<marko-_-> SPIPALO SE MI BO
<CrazyLemon> Thor (2011)
<CrazyLemon> Friends with Benefits 2011
<CrazyLemon> Zookeeper 2011
<CrazyLemon> Super 8 2011
<CrazyLemon> Pirates Of The Caribbean On Stranger Tides
<CrazyLemon> Bad Teacher 2011
<CrazyLemon> Super 2010
<CrazyLemon> Your Highness 2011
<CrazyLemon> dovolj maš
<marko-_-> super
<marko-_-> hvala
<Grega> nic ni novih kanalov
<CrazyLemon> si plačal 12€ ?
<Grega> ce pa je 2 meseca zastonj
<CrazyLemon> po moje samo če prej naročiš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> brio je, kjer je ze bil
<Grega> http://www.telemach.si/sl/zasebni-uporabniki/televizija/digitalna-televizija/pop-non-stop
<Pepelka> Digitalna televizija | Telemach
<Grega> pise da bi moralo bit 7-12, ampak so stari kanali
<CrazyLemon> resetiraj modem!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> sem!
<Grega> pa ne dela :>
<CrazyLemon> pol je očitno napaka pri njih!
<Grega> pedri
<Grega> pa sem mislil da bom lahko gledal moze, ki strmijo v ovce
<Grega> (spet) :)
<CrazyLemon> hah..kul muvi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Hekos> koze*
<Grega> a so koze? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne..ti so strmeli v ovce
<Grega> pa res
<Grega> saj amerikanosi ne poznajo razlike med kozami in ovcami
<uni4dfx> neki velik folka tle
<uni4dfx> kaj se je pa zgodil
<CrazyLemon> smo mel happy hour
<CrazyLemon> dve uri za ceno ene
<uni4dfx> brilliant!
<CrazyLemon> ane!
<Grega> grrrr!!!!! niiiii
<Grega> lies, ALL LIES!!
<CrazyLemon> Novost naj bi HTC v trgovine poslal že 4. septembra, cena v ZDA pa bo kar 699 dolarjev (490 evrov), vendar skupaj z dveletno vezavo pri mobilnem operaterju.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<miha> http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19736_7-20100527-251/android-powers-40-percent-of-u.s-smartphones/
<Pepelka> Android powers 40 percent of U.S. smartphones | Android Atlas - CNET Reviews
<miha> http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/09/01/1917257/Steve-Jobs-Before-the-iPad-On-Why-Tablets-Suck
<Pepelka> Steve Jobs, Before the iPad, On Why Tablets Suck - Slashdot
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/slovenija/1042469786
<Pepelka> Župan Komende priznal podkupovanje: ''Drugače se v Sloveniji na da priti do posla'' | Dnevnik
<CrazyLemon> Kandidata bi zaposlili za namene razpisa in ni pogoj da dela v našem podjetju. Edini pogoj je, da se je oz.se bo letos vpisal na podiplomski študij.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<miha> wtf?
<CrazyLemon> indeed :D
<miha> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> doseganje rezultatov, ki so jih navedli v prijavi
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer nič manjša neumnost
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: btw, test uspel: http://hribi.net/slika.asp?razmere=72941
<Pepelka> Škofja Loka — Ljubljana (skiro edition) - Slika
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx a si res mogu to dat na hribi.net?
<CrazyLemon> najbl zanič galerija na spletu :D
<lynxlynxlynx> poročanje o razmerah :)
<lynxlynxlynx> je tud na fb, če te ful mot
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kok si se dejansko vozu
<Grumpek> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja..bi raje fb
<lynxlynxlynx> od Trate (železniška izven Škofje Loke) do izhodišča in potem čez celo Ljubljano
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, pa do lj železniške en kos, pa en kos pri katarini
<CrazyLemon> oz ni treba :D ni tolko slik :D
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da bom dejansko vidu skiro..ampak komaj
<CrazyLemon> sam čebelice pa eno kolo
<lynxlynxlynx> težko se je med vožnjo slikat :P
<CrazyLemon> na skiroju je pa ja pis of kejk :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Nadaljuj z običajnim zagonom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5098/new/posts/
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/avdio-razkrivamo-zupan-komende-priznal-podkupovanje.html
<Pepelka> AVDIO in VIDEO: Župan priznal podkupovanje. Objavljamo posnetek - 24ur.com
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-14754314
<Pepelka> BBC News - Exciting stone tool find in Kenya
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20100616-93/judge-tosses-private-antitrust-case-against-google/
<Pepelka> Judge tosses private antitrust case against Google | Digital Media - CNET News
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lwn.net/Articles/457142/
<Pepelka> kernel.org compromised [LWN.net]
<nafisa> ma, dej ... zdej jim morm pa še te XPje reševat ...
<nafisa> sam domov pridem
<Grega> chainsaw
<CrazyLemon> TNT works better
<Grega> rat poison
<Grumpek> XP ruls :)
<CrazyLemon> če jih nafisa mora reševat..pol nemorjo "rulat"
<Grumpek> jah ne vem
<Grumpek> prav zakon so
<Grumpek> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pebkac
<Grumpek> 3x na tedn si neki zmislijo, da ti popestrijo dan... ostalo delajo tk za silo, crknejo pa vedno takrat ko je najmanj treba... ----> nikol ti ni dolgcas :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx as usual :)
<miha> http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/09/lasers-versus-pirates/
<Pepelka> Laser&ndash;Machine Gun Mashup Tested on &#8216;Pirate Ships&#8217; | Danger Room | Wired.com
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kdaj bo naslednja skiro dogodivscina..recimo od prekmurja do pirana :D
<Grega> iz gorickega v piran!
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<lynxlynxlynx> spet ko ne bom mel ustreznega prevoza
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve tko iz glave kake dimenzije so za favicon ?
<lynxlynxlynx> 2^x
<lynxlynxlynx> za vsak x >=4
<CrazyLemon> to ni dimenzija :D
<Grega> 16x16
<CrazyLemon> hvala Grega
<lynxlynxlynx> kako ni :P
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx no bodi useful pa napiši eno novico o ubuntu 11.10 beta 1 :D
<Grega> ravno razmisljam kaj naj raziskujem malo za dolgcas.. in razmisljam da bi namestil kak nov distro ali pa kak cudn wm
<Grega> recimo awesome wm
<lynxlynxlynx> bubuntu
<lynxlynxlynx> Grega: a kaj s tiling-om si že probal?
<Grega> mislim da ubuntuju ne bom dal naslednje sanse
<Grega> tili-..?
<lynxlynxlynx> precej hipsterjev tripa na xmonad
<Grega> to sem ze vse probal :) pred par leti
<Grega> awesome wm sem celo nekaj casa uporabljal
<Grega> na fbsdju
<lynxlynxlynx> evilwm ma fajn ime
<Grega> ne zgleda kaj prevec..
<Grega> a 11.10 bo lts?
<Grega> uh, sele 12.04
<miha> http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/11/09/01/2040248/First-Von-Neumann-Architecture-Quantum-Computer wtf
<Pepelka> First Von Neumann Architecture Quantum Computer - Slashdot
<CrazyLemon> a moraš na vsaki strani določit da je favicon.ico
<CrazyLemon> al privzeto vzame apache to kot favicon
<CrazyLemon> če obstaja favicon.ico v folderju
<Grega> browser isce favicon na /
<Grega> ja, mislim da je dovolj
<CrazyLemon> k..tnx
<Grega> k..np
<Sky[x]> HTML dodej c head notr za facivon
<Sky[x]> drgac pa tud ze po defaultu uzame iz / tud pomoje
<Sky[x]> Grega: postav en server na katermu bos lavfov celotno virtualizacijo :)
<Sky[x]> pa se bos kej pametnega naucu :)
<Grega> al pa da grem spat
<Grega> pa mogoce kaj lepega sanjam
<Grega> hmmmz
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne
<CrazyLemon> remember last night? :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<Grega> ja, to mi je dalo mislit
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> sm dal v root foruma favicon.ico
<CrazyLemon> pa ne jebe 5% :(
<Grega> url?
<Sky[x]> pejt na
<Sky[x]> www.domena.si/favicon.ico
<Sky[x]> da ti jo na novo rebere pa bo delala
<miha> pa refredsh
<miha> :D
<Sky[x]> pomaga ce direkt odpres .ico
<Sky[x]> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/favicon.ico
<Sky[x]> toel ne dela
<CrazyLemon> nobe
<CrazyLemon> ne worka
<CrazyLemon> za forum govorim
<Sky[x]> aja
<tr43nd> lp
<Sky[x]> za forum bos pa mogu dodat HTMl vrjetn
<miha> <link href="/favicon.ico" type="image/x-icon" rel="SHORTCUT ICON" />
<miha> tak? :)
<CrazyLemon> tak
<Sky[x]> http://www.faviconsr.us/howto.php
<Pepelka> How to insert a Favicon to your site
<CrazyLemon> da pusham js tale favicon za WP
<CrazyLemon> drugo me ne briga zaenkrat
<miha> lp
<Sky[x]> lahko noc
<kubanc> a obstaja ksn  program k uporablja vec jedrov naenkrat
<kubanc> seveda ce niso zasedeni...
<CrazyLemon> vsi pametni rendering programi bi mogli to delat
<CrazyLemon> pa verjetno tudi vsi benchmark programi
<tr43nd> a na ubuntu?
<tr43nd> hm, sorry, mnde sem offtopic
<CrazyLemon> sej smo vsi ves čas offtopic
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1199-1: Apache vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1199-1/
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<CrazyLemon> še novico napišem pol pa spat!
<Grega> spanje je za slabice!
<tr43nd> mas prav...
<tr43nd> grem dremat
<Grega> hm.. a naj ponudim namestitev chromeframe ali naj bo samo opozorilo, da je browser prestar?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izšla je prva beta različica Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5104/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> opozorilo!
<Grega> a je ta chromeframe sploh za kaj?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> novica je napisana tko da..i shall now go to bed
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<Grega> noc
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-02
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<nafisa> pjepelčicuuu
<nafisa> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-WadFEXhsukc/TkQanBS_xxI/AAAAAAAABTQ/8p7u8TfCqVQ/s1600/Slide33.JPG
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Nadaljuj z običajnim zagonom  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5098/new/posts/
<andrejz> elj BigWhale a prineseš s sabo jutri digitalc da boš mal pofotkal sceno?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1197-2: Thunderbird vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1197-2/
<BigWhale> andrejz, bom prnesu ja
<kubanc> mal be jebe slovenski naglas. kako se ze rese pravilno slovensko ce ti program lavfa
<kubanc> oz. ti programi lavfajo
<kubanc> zagnani?
<Sky[x]> zagnani programi ?
<Sky[x]> programi v teku ?
<kubanc> programi v teku
<kubanc> hvala :d
<kubanc> jebemti čefurja
<kubanc> haha
<andrejz> izvajajoči se programi
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/wikileaks-releases-entire-65-gigabyte-uncensored-cablegate-archive-or-without-bank-america-disc če ma kdo kej placa obljubljajo nagrado če najde kdo bank of america not
<Pepelka> Wikileaks Releases Entire 65 Gigabyte Uncensored Cablegate Archive (With Or Without Bank Of America Disclosure) | ZeroHedge
<Sky[x]> a je treba enga dat al dva > da ti doda v fajl ?
<napsy> Sky[x]: en ti prepise
<napsy> dva pa appenda
<Sky[x]> ql tnx
<CrazyLemon> a smo updejtal apache2? :)
<napsy> nah, apache sux
<CrazyLemon> lighttpd guy?
<napsy> nginx
<CrazyLemon> nginx?
<CrazyLemon> figures :)
<napsy> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, izpit?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no tnx!
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a sm napisal lepo novico ane ane
<zdobersek> sem vceraj updejtu in mal pocekiru
<zdobersek> software center ... :O
<CrazyLemon> meaning.. ":o omg saks!"    | ":o omg roks!"
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZzoB6xBWOI
<Pepelka> This is what it&#39;s like to be shot at with an AK-47      - YouTube
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: :O as in OMFG SHINY
<andrejz> ful lepo dražen
<CrazyLemon> :$
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, sva bla kej pohvaljena za tisto lepoto na novi strani?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp jp..andrejm pravi da je zelo lepo
<CrazyLemon> sam ni mu všeč hitrost feedov
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi saša pravi da je "grrrrrr sexy"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> kewl
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> favicon sm tudi dodal včeraj na hitro
<CrazyLemon> potrebno ga je dodat Å¡e na faq pa forum
<kubanc> a kdo ve, se da oznacit vec razlicnih stolpcev hkrati v open office?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se ne bi dalo?
<kubanc> ja ne vem...
<kubanc> jst ne vem shortcut....
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ql so te feedi samo kadar je naslov predolg ne utegneš prebrat
<alyosha> še kašno sekundo naj bo dalši
<CrazyLemon> alyosha to se zrihta v sekundi :)
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> kubanc: iirc dela shift+levo/desbi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha uglavnem..če te zanima ti lahko danes pokažem učilnice pa to...ker lih grem gor
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi ctrl + klikanje bi moglo delat
<alyosha> goru Å¡olo?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha fax..fax
<alyosha> kaj ni zaprta?
<CrazyLemon> ma odprto je to zame
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<lynxlynxlynx> če ni širina stolpca predolga
<alyosha> kdaj greš?
<alyosha> da te naučim kako se gre po normalni poti:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha 15.20..tko neki
<alyosha> ehh nč nau
<alyosha> prezgodaj je to
<CrazyLemon> prezgodaj lol :D
<alyosha> ma ja ki moram po curo
<alyosha> okoli 3h
<alyosha> in pol kosilo
<alyosha> ovo ono
<alyosha> tako da nau Å¡lo
<alyosha> sj me boš peljal za rokico 1.
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ne ne :D
<alyosha> da se ne zgubim
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> se boš kar sam
<alyosha> dej dej nisi reku da ti nisi prizbnali polovico:D
<alyosha> al zdj so rekli da bojo?
<CrazyLemon> mene prvih 5-7 dni ni gor
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pha..on je ze "senior"
<alyosha> D:
<CrazyLemon> alyosha uglavnem..se morava Å¡e neki zmenit midva
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hmm:D
<alyosha> use za dobre €
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dobro no
<alyosha> skoraj use:ČD
<alyosha> ti maš kašne čudne lahko:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha..ta bo free :D
<alyosha> to je ko da bi nafisi reku:D
<alyosha> nafisa je tko
<CrazyLemon> boš mi zrihtau eno majčko :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> prvi dan bodo delili majčke
<alyosha> res?
<CrazyLemon> in boš vzeu še eno zame
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> kaj to FRI?:D
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in kaj bom reku daj mi Å¡e eno z crazyja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> boš reku dej mi še eno za sošolca ki je zbolel
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bomo uštelali bomo:D
<alyosha> €$€
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> oz tk oje pelse $€$
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pelse mona:D
<alyosha> lepse
<alyosha> jaooo zdj je klicala ena da uciraj nisem dostavu časopisa jebemjo
<alyosha> ni mogla uciraj javit da bi danes nesu ze ki sem sow mimo
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj ti delaš
<CrazyLemon> če niti časopisa ne znaš dostavit
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> tu pa tam kašnega pozabim
<alyosha> jih je več ko 100 usak dan
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> inpol majo Å¡e neke kombinacije
<alyosha> ob sredah ne
<alyosha> ob petkih Å¡e tega
<alyosha> u soboto Å¡e 2 druga
<alyosha> in take neke
<alyosha> in pol se malo zmedeš:D
<CrazyLemon> jao :D
<alyosha> pa folk odpove pa neki novi naročniki
<CrazyLemon> ostani raje doma to eno urco pa je :D
<alyosha> jebemtish ja
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> 300€ prijatu 300€
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm poslal na narocnina@.... mail..pa prasci še vedno pošiljajo
<CrazyLemon> a moram poslat fax/pismo ???
<alyosha> uu zdj moram it dol Å¡e za Å¡tipendijo se zmenit
<alyosha> buuu
<alyosha> i'm just delivery:D
<miha> http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/why-a-25-pc-because-its-the-price-of-a-textbook-2011091/
<Pepelka> Why a $25 PC? Because it's the price of a textbook – Computer Chips & Hardware Technology | Geek.com
<Sky[x]> kermu si poslal na narocnina@ ?
<Sky[x]> Dlabs išče sistemskega administratorja ... if anyone is intrested
<CrazyLemon> delu :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ti si mel/maš štipendijo?
<alyosha> al ste preveč paketarji:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sm mel ja
<CrazyLemon> enkrat v srednji
<CrazyLemon> eno leto :)
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ki me zanima
<alyosha> u srednji sem mel ne
<alyosha> in od 3. letnika ki nisem naredu
<alyosha> bi jo mogu vrnit
<alyosha> in zdj nevem če mi jo bojo dali
<CrazyLemon> če ti je ne bojo..ti bodo dali položnico
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> in še če mi jo dajo če mi jo boj odali
<alyosha> če mi jo lahko trzejo ki mam blokran racun
<alyosha> al je ko socjalka
<alyosha> ki ti nemora noben uzet
<alyosha> hehe so poslali oni ze poloznic dosti:D
<alyosha> in obresti tudi za enih 6 let:D
<lynxlynxlynx> hah, komunikacijska skupina, ime so si pa dali SPEM
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: so vsaj iskreni
<miha> SPAM
<CrazyLemon> alyosha  ti si zdej gledal pohištvo..kje majo dobre stole..vrtljive pa to
<alyosha> ma to nismo kupovali niv
<alyosha> nic ki sm meli
<alyosha> mislis za pisarno/pisalno mizo
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Sky[x]> crazy: spinalis :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] seveda...ker mi lih 500€ leži na mizi in ne vem kaj bi z njimi :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma nwem mi mso kupli nazadnje u mercatorju so meli eno akcijo
<alyosha> je bil hud stol
<alyosha> 60€
<alyosha> praw ful je dober
<alyosha> samo to je blo davno
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kasen harvey lesnina?
<alyosha> nimajo tega si gledaw kaj
<CrazyLemon> ma lesnina ma na njihovi strani ene 9 stolov :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e to ne
<alyosha> mnja
<alyosha> maš čene uno firmo
<alyosha> na vojkovem
<alyosha> ki majo smao stole
<alyosha> samo mislim da so malo drazji oni
<CrazyLemon> nič..lunch tajm..br
<CrazyLemon> b
<alyosha> dober tek
<nafisa> alyosha, kaj me spet opravljas?
<alyosha> a nic nic:D
<miha> :))
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14760650
<Pepelka> BBC News - Suspected LulzSec and Anonymous members arrested in UK
<nafisa> :o
<nafisa> why?
<miha> beri
<CrazyLemon> http://www.swedishgirl.se/freebsd/
<Pepelka> Swedish Girls LOVE FreeBSD
<CrazyLemon> NSFW
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ni d ani
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> lol
<Sky[x]> a tole ste vidl ?
<Sky[x]> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/mobilna-telefonija/apple/kako-bo-izgledal-iphone-prihodnosti.html
<Pepelka> Kako bo izgledal iPhone prihodnosti?
<Grega> lol
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<Grega> pomoje dela
<miha> :)
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/E-druzba/Nova-Zelandija-se-je-vrnila-v-srednji-vek.html lol
<Pepelka> Nova Zelandija se je vrnila v srednji vek | E-družba  | E-svet
<miha> bo treba počas vpnje na švedskem plačat :)
 * miha bi https://www.vpntunnel.se/en/ :P
<Pepelka> VPN Service - Surf anonymous
<Grega> jaz ti dam vps, pa si lahko vpn zrihtas
<Grega> iz usa, lahko hulu and shit gledas..
<miha> usa ma patriot act pa to
<miha> Å¡vedski IP ma velik prednosti :D
<Grega> ok..
<miha> Grega: tuhtam, da bi blo fajn kr na routerju nastavt. da vse gre čez vpn :D
<miha> za torrente in ostalo..
<Grega> oh, paranoik? :)
<Grega> ce je hiter link do vpnja.. drugace bos pomoje kot na dialupu
<miha> Grega: vprašanje samo, če sm DOVOLJ paranoičn :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne..js verjamem da si ti lahk Å¡e bl
<CrazyLemon> (folija na glavi ipd)
<miha> sm bral, da folija je tud zarota, ker ojača frekvence v pasu, rezerviranem za vlado :D
<miha> čeprav duši večino ostalih
<CrazyLemon> da se popravim..js ne verjamem da si ti lahk Å¡e bl
<miha> dva vpnja, en na routerju en na pcju?
<CrazyLemon> če je kdo iz ljubljane in bi rad natikace mimovrste naj pove
<CrazyLemon> mene čakajo v LJ pa ne mislim it tam ..sam zaradi natikacev
<CrazyLemon> gor*
<Grega> jaz jaz, jaz grem nasledni teden 1x!
<CrazyLemon> no sej
<Grega> eh :P
<CrazyLemon> od 6-10.9 je prevzem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> reci jim naj v mb posljejo!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> Nagrade se ne bodo pošiljale po pošti ali v druge poslovalnice (Maribor, Jesenice).
<Grega> zahtevaj! bori se za svoje pravice!
<CrazyLemon> natikace*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> moje natikace!
<Grega> :)
<Grega> a kdo ve kako deluje mimovrste? neko zalogo imajo, ostalo pa menda direkt poslje dobavitelj
<CrazyLemon> logično bi bilo da so prek CRMja povezani z raznimi dobavitelji zdi pa se mi da vedno gre pošta prek mimovrste..ker pol oni to zaprejo v svoje skatle
<Grega> saj te skatle mi niso jasne.. ampak potem je to neverjetno hitro vse skupaj
<Grega> pise da nimajo na zalogi, ampak da imajo podatek od dobavitelja, da je rok dobave 3 dni
<zdobersek> ce kej ni na zalogi, afaik narocijo, pocakajo, da dobijo, in ti posljejo
<zdobersek> oz. lahko izbiras
<Grega> in v 3h dneh mora paket prit od dobavitelja, do mimovrste, do tebe
<zdobersek> al ti tisto, kar majo na zalogi, poslejo tkoj, ostalo pa pozneje
<zdobersek> al vse skupi pocaka.
<CrazyLemon> jah verjetno je dobavitelj v slo.. :) drugače ne bi bilo tako hitro
<Grega> tudi ce je v slo je zelo hitro
<CrazyLemon> pa ni..glede na to da majo center v lj, mariboru ter jesenicah
<Grega> vem da imajo neko opcijo za dobavitelje uvoz preko xml
<CrazyLemon> torej si tam v cca. eni uri :)
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8737411/Two-arrested-over-shared-Anonymous-and-LulzSec-hacker-identity.html
<Pepelka> Two arrested over shared Anonymous and LulzSec hacker identity - Telegraph
<Grega> ampak zadeva gre preko poste
<Grega> tudi ce prevzames paket v mb, je gor listek od poste
<Grega> kar pomeni, da ga namesto na tvoj dom pac posljejo v mb
<Grega> kar pomeni, da ce dobis paket na dom, dejansko placas postnino 2x
<zdobersek> skladisce majo na jesenicah
<Grega> to je jasno
<zdobersek> ne vem, zakaj bi potem posiljal prvo v mb in potem se na dom
<zdobersek> ce lahko iz jesenic direkt na dom
<Grega> ne
<Grega> ce oznacis, da bos prevzel v mb
<Grega> je zastonj
<Grega> ampak oni kljub temu posljejo paket preko poste
<Grega> no, saj vseeno...
<Grega> skratka.. neko konkurenco jim bo treba naret :>
<Sky[x]> oni najprej v LJ dobijo
<Sky[x]> potem gre na jesenice
<Sky[x]> potem pa zanaj v lj
<Sky[x]> ceprov mislm da zdj neki v LJ otane
<Sky[x]> da se ne posila gor in dol ..
<nafisa> http://traffictetris.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/01.jpg
<zdobersek1> haha
<zdobersek1> encoding fail
<nafisa> alyosha, http://traffictetris.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/12.jpg
<nafisa> http://traffictetris.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/21.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kubuntu - povezava na brezžični internet  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5095/new/posts/
<miha> ooo sasa84
<sasa84> ooo mihi ;)
<sasa84> kok si kej ljubezn moja ? :)
<miha> hm ok.. hvala..ti?
<sasa84> ma tud
<sasa84> nek gledam po netu...
<sasa84> mislm... zdj smo dal tiskat oznanila in stane 170€
<sasa84> ena stran barvna, 3 pa čb
<sasa84> gruntam kok bi kej znišal stroške...d bi magar lohk sami kopiral
<alyosha> oo šaška
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mmm ma kdo kako idejo kako bi veliko število slik ki so po 5+MB use skupaj pomanjšal
<alyosha> ne eno po eno?
<alyosha> sigurno obstaja kasna zadeva
<CrazyLemon> poglej na forum
<CrazyLemon> je bilo govora o tem
<miha> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4824/ recimo tole?
<Pepelka> [rešeno] Skripta za resize slik (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> recimo
<miha> :)
<zdobersek1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8EavuCJjC4&feature=related
<Pepelka> Best Android App Ever      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> old :>
<miha> lepa animacija, sicer pa vibrator napisat vzame 5-10 vrstic kode :)
<miha> morda mal več, če rabiš kak posebn vzorc
<miha> bi morale punce to povedat, če treba
<zdobersek1> no, punce, povejte.
<miha> optimaln ritem pa to.. frekvenca
<miha> :D
<miha> while zanka pa http://developer.android.com/reference/android/os/Vibrator.html
<Pepelka> Vibrator | Android Developers
<miha> long[] pattern, int repeat :D
<zdobersek1> hehe
<miha> verjetn treba več opcij ponudit ane :D
<zdobersek1> se glih z app inventorjem igram
<miha> da je izbira...
<CrazyLemon> a ni app inventor zaključen projekt?
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne čist http://developers.slashdot.org/story/11/08/16/2048207/App-Inventor-Continues-Life-at-MIT
<Pepelka> App Inventor Continues Life at MIT - Slashdot
<Sky[x]> aljosha: mas en program triggi al kva je
<Sky[x]> http://n3jc.com/racunalnistvo/linux-racunalnistvo/krcenje-slik-linux/
<Pepelka> Krčenje slik [linux] | Nejc Kostanjšek Blog
<Sky[x]> evo
<miha> Sky[x]: dodaj v ono temo?
<miha> al ka
<CrazyLemon> krčenje jao :D
<zdobersek1> miha, se da android aplikacije iz eclipsea poganjat v emulatorju?
<lynxlynxlynx> mogrify pa je
<miha> zdobersek1: ja, lahko pošlješ v emulator al pa napravo
<zdobersek1> kul.
<miha> zdobersek1: http://developer.android.com/sdk/eclipse-adt.html pač tole vse uredi
<Pepelka> ADT Plugin for Eclipse | Android Developers
<miha> emulator je sam grozn počasn... je pa fajn da vidim kak na 3.x zgleda npr.. sam težko je kej velik 'debugirat'
<miha> ker je počaaaaaaasno
<miha> zdobersek1: še ena možnost je pa, da uporabiš androidx86 v virtualbox kot 'emulator', sam 2.2 je najnovejš http://androiddevnotes.com/2011/03/08/1299521520000.html
<Pepelka> Using the Android-x86 Port as your Emulator  - AndroidDevNotes
<miha> tole je pa solidno hitro, sam nism takrat naštudiru kak adb naštimaš pa to
<miha> to bi CrazyLemon lahk pomagu :D
<zdobersek1> kar sem gradil android in poganju emulator, je bla stvar edino zlo neodzivna.
<miha> zdobersek1: jah, emulator simulira ARM arhitekturo.. virtualbox in androidx86 je pa native x86 koda ane
<miha> razlika je ogromna
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj pa rabiš vb za androidx86?
<miha> sam pač 3.x na žalost še ni opensource
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: ja zato, da maš ubuntu z eclipse, pa android kot emulator?
<miha> :D
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: misliš da gre chroot al kej?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne verjamem
<lynxlynxlynx> mal naglas razmišljam
<miha> sj v virtualbox dela hitrej kot na telefonu...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Izšla je prva beta različica Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5104/new/posts/
<lynxlynxlynx> torej je finta samo, da je x86 na x86 emulacija hitrejša od arm na x86
<miha> sm probu svoje .apk v androidx86.. dela supr
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: da
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: potencial ma pa še neki... če bi bli driverji za npr usb kamero, bi lahk simuliral fotoaparat/kamero v androidx86..
<miha> pa tud druge naprave ane
<miha> sam ni dost popularno, da bi kdo to dejansko naredu
<miha> pač ko lahk USB spustiš v virtual mašino
<miha> je sam stvar driverjev not ane?!
<miha> ker z navadnim emulatorjem to ne morš
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<miha> kot kamero ti npr da fiksno animacijo/sliko
<lynxlynxlynx> nazadnje ko sem probal, Å¡e tega ni blo
<miha> men Å¡e ni ratal, ampak prej al slej bo dost preprost tud zame ane :D
<miha> drugač pa ta android x86 bi bil glih za kake terminale supr.. boljš kot winsi :D
<miha> ?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+(Slashdot)
<miha> uups
<miha> lol
<miha> http://it.slashdot.org/story/11/09/02/1256215/Anonymous-Retaliates-Leaks-Texas-Police-Emails
<Pepelka> Anonymous Retaliates, Leaks Texas Police Emails - Slashdot
<kubanc> anonymous FTW
<lynxlynxlynx> hah, sploh komentarji, če slediš na gizmodo
<kubanc> lynxlynxlynx, a mas kje link?
<lynxlynxlynx> v novici, sicer http://gizmodo.com/5836741/anonymous-roars-back-with-3gb-leak-of-texas-police-chief-emails
<Pepelka> Anonymous Roars Back With 3GB Leak of Texas Police Chief Emails: "That stupid bitch got what she deserved"
<kubanc> that stupid bitch deserverd...
<kubanc> ajoj mene
<kubanc> kva se po mailih pogovarjajo
<kubanc> http://pastebin.com/9CPCjN9D
<Pepelka> That stupid bitch got what she deserved - Pastebin.com
<BigWhale> Retaliates? Heh. Vse kar jim uspe najt je pol to, da en policaj rece drugmu: "ej u je pa peder."
<BigWhale> :>
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ja pa da en eno zeno jebe
<kubanc> :d
<kubanc> tm sm zasledil
<kubanc> lol
<BigWhale> ja, so what
<BigWhale> to so stvari, ki gredo hitr naprej.
<BigWhale> in so hitr pozabljene
<kubanc> jap
<BigWhale> komentarji na gizmodu so pa tud zanimivi ja... en jim probava neki dopovedat, pa ga noben ne zastop
<miha> BigWhale: če maš preveč placa pa preveč cpu moči http://www.zerohedge.com/news/wikileaks-releases-entire-65-gigabyte-uncensored-cablegate-archive-or-without-bank-america-disc nagrada je od zero hedge kapa al majca al ka :D
<Pepelka> Wikileaks Releases Entire 65 Gigabyte Uncensored Cablegate Archive (With Or Without Bank Of America Disclosure) | ZeroHedge
<miha> če kej o bank of america (BoA) najdeš
<BigWhale> miha, ah, me niti ne zanima.
<miha> BigWhale: zerohedge kapo/majco lahk men prodaš pol
<BigWhale> teli kabli so same traparije v vecini
<miha> to je l33t
<miha> al pa tole bi mel http://www.printfection.com/shop/humor/T-Shirt/product.1814184/show_sideid.3479327
<Pepelka> Goldman Sucks T-Shirt - Humor - Printfection.com
<BigWhale> zvedl smo da americani mislijo za nemce, da so eni pedantni deloholiki, da so francozi naduti in da so italijani zagledani sami vase...
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> kot, da tega nismo ze prej vedl ;>
<miha> "you remind me of a joke that someone posted here on ZH a long time ago, last year: when you die, you know you've gone to heaven if the English greet you, the French do the cooking, the Germans organize everything, and the Italians provide the entertainment. You've gone to Hell if the French greet you, the English do the cooking, the Italians organize everything, and the Germans provide the entertainment."
<miha> http://www.pigac.si/2011/09/01/slovenski-novinarski-budalizem-na-temo-navijaskega-huliganizma/
<Pepelka> Slovenski novinarski budalizem na temo navijaškega huliganizma		:: Marko Pigac &#8211; spletna domačija
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> a je pigac ze kdaj kej pametnga napisal?
<miha> to je prvo kr sm prebral?!
<miha> da so stožice nevarn nedokončan objekt? znano iz medijev..
<miha> http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,784048,00.html
<Pepelka> The World From Berlin: 'The Principle of WikiLeaks Has Been Destroyed' - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International
<BigWhale> miha, jest nisem prebral kar je napisal. sem pred leti ugotovil, da je pigac tipicen slovenski blogger... nerga cez vse, pametuje 500 na uro in o vsem ve vse :>
<cplusplus> lp
<cplusplus> kateri program resni uporabljajo za C++ pa če slučajno ni to visual studio? kaka free verzija mogoče?
<miha> za c++ nism glih resn, sm pa uporablju http://netbeans.org/features/cpp/
<Pepelka> NetBeans IDE - C and C++ Development
<miha> isto z eclipse gre?!
<alyosha> mmm
<alyosha> tu me muči neki
<alyosha> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/33640/#p33640
<Pepelka> [rešeno] Skripta za resize slik (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<alyosha> ta skripta ki je
<alyosha> meni ne dela nikakor
<alyosha> piše da je v 10 in 17-i vrstici error
<alyosha> v 10i pomoje je napaka tam ki piše fi bi moglo bit IF?
<miha> alyosha: kaj to
<alyosha> pol naprej pa nevem kaj ga muči
<miha> cplusplus: http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/
<Pepelka> Eclipse CDT
<alyosha> miha http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/33640/#p33640
<Pepelka> [rešeno] Skripta za resize slik (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<alyosha> ta skripta
<miha> kira
<alyosha> caki dam na pastebin
<miha> alyosha: sj ne rabiš tak komplicirane skripte
<alyosha> http://pastebin.com/CXNwEAqe
<Pepelka> #!/bin/bash    WIDTH=$1  if [[ $WIDTH == '' ]]  then      echo "Usage: $0 (resiz - Pastebin.com
<alyosha> ja nwem ta je bla tu na forumu pa pravijo da dela ql:D
<alyosha> ker jz bi cel folder slik resizal
<miha> sj, ampak večino je balasta, da bi bla prijazna
<miha> rabiš
<miha> for i in `ls *.jpg`
<miha> do
<miha>   convert $i -resize $PERCENTAGE $NF
<miha> done
<alyosha> to je to
<alyosha> kar je drugo brišem?
<alyosha> od i--- naprej
<miha> namest percantage napišeš npr 1024x
<miha> namest $NF pa $i
<miha> sam to rabiš
<miha> vidiš da prej ti dve spremenljivki definira
<miha> oz
<miha> namest $nf je recimo drugdir/$i
<miha> da ne prepišeš
<miha> al neki takega no
<miha> vse ostalo izven tega for
<miha> je odveč
<miha> pa pač apt-get install imagemagick     da maš convert
<alyosha> sepravi use skupaj skripta je dovolj v 5 vrsticah?
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> to bo problem:DD
<miha> ja ostalo je da je pametna
<miha> pa ti izpisuje kaj si pozabu
<miha> oz neki računa
<miha> procente
<miha> ampak važn je ta for, za vsak .jpg v diru
<miha> pa convert da naredi pretvorbo
<alyosha> caki da nardim da vidiš če sem praw razumel:D
<miha> če dela, si prov razumel
<miha> no če pustiš $NF
<miha> skopiraš pred tem še
<miha>  NF="$FS-resized.$FE"
<miha> al neki
<miha> to pač naredi nekaj-resized.jpg ?!
<miha> vsaj mislim
<miha> lahk bi blo pa NF="resized/$i"
<alyosha> zdj si me čisto zmedu ze:D
<miha> da ti v podirektorij resized/ to da
<miha> ma
<miha> sj ta skripta dela, vsaj men
<alyosha> http://pastebin.com/7n2MfFNt
<Pepelka> #!/bin/bash    WIDTH=$1  if [[ $WIDTH == '' ]]  then      echo "Usage: $0 (resiz - Pastebin.com
<alyosha> pizda meni noče
<alyosha> tudi crazy je reku da njemu dela
<alyosha> ne štekam zakaj meni noče:D
<miha> kako napako dobiš?
<alyosha> sh spremeniVelikost.sh 1024spremeniVelikost.sh: 10: [[: not found
<alyosha> spremeniVelikost.sh: 17: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "done")
<alyosha> samo kako ti dela če je gor uni FI namesto IF?
<alyosha> tam okoli 10e vrstice
<miha> med if pa fi lahk brišeš če je problem
<miha> to te sam opozori, da nisi podal parametra
<alyosha> samo Å¡e vedno dol uno expecting done
<alyosha> nwem kaj ga muči
<cplusplus> če postavim na windowsih virtal box pa gor laufam ubuntu, kaj bo ob vsakem ponovnem zagonu zahtevo, da ponovno inštaliram ubuntu?
<miha> alyosha: http://pastebin.com/AfjY2Gj3 tkole nekak je minimalno.. pa daš ./resize 512x
<Pepelka> #!/bin/bash  mkdir resized  for i in `ls *.jpg`  do      echo -n "Converting fil - Pastebin.com
<miha> cplusplus: ko inštaliraš, odstraniš cdrom/.iso iz virtualbox
<cplusplus> kirega pa priporpčaš (virtualbox)?
<miha> cplusplus: v bistvu je vseeno, v vseh bi moral delat. jst sm zadovoljn z virtualbox.
<miha> (sam običajno obratno delam, xpje v virtualbox)
<alyosha> miha to pa to:D
<miha> alyosha: dodaj v forum, če se ti da
<alyosha> bom ja
<cplusplus> ma sej jaz bi tut samo ubuntu uporabljaj, če nebi v šoli gnjavli za določene programe
<lynxlynxlynx> `ls *.jpg`  :S
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: boš popravu?
<lynxlynxlynx> *.jpg
<miha> no pač
<miha> daš kr rabiš
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] alyosha: [rešeno] Skripta za resize slik  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4824/new/posts/
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: maš boljši predlog?
<miha> Å¡e to v parameter?
<lynxlynxlynx> convert "$i" -resize "$1" "resized/$i"
<lynxlynxlynx> če so slučajno presledki
<miha> to je res
<lynxlynxlynx> *.jpg je dovolj, ne rabiš ls
<cplusplus> miha, zakaj pa virtual box na ubuntuju za xp, zakaj ne 7?
<miha> cplusplus: to mam že zelo dolg časa. pa nimam licence za 7
<miha> ne vem, nism Å¡e rabu 7
<miha> vsekakor pa ne bi viste dal not :)
<miha> cplusplus: sicer pa, dual boot s pravimi winsi, virtualbox z xp pa za na hitr kej malga iz ubuntu
<miha> zdj so se mi pa winsi (vista) usul.. pa cvikam dat factory restore
<miha> sj nimam nč na visti, sam pač nočem, da mi ubuntu slučajn usuje :D
 * miha bi igral kej :(
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.phoboslab.org/ztype/
<Pepelka> Z-Type
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: silent hill bi :)
<cplusplus> kaj tale eclipse se ne inštalira ampak samo zaženeš?
<miha> cplusplus: probi
<lynxlynxlynx> tough luck
<miha> cplusplus: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-ide-cc-developers-includes-incubating-components/indigor si tole?
<Pepelka> Eclipse IDE for C/C++ Developers (includes Incubating components) | Eclipse Packages
<miha> ker tist prej ne vem če ni bil sam plugin
<cplusplus> ja
<cplusplus> samo run je
<miha> probi pognat, pa boš vidu kaj je :)
<cplusplus> sej sem ja
<cplusplus> ni inštalera
<cplusplus> samo run
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/sport/kosarka/1042470023 lol
<Pepelka> Gasol je zavajal: "Odpadajoč" omet v hotelskih sobah delo priznanega umetnika | Dnevnik
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si tle al bežiš pred policijo
<kubanc> a se da instalirat windows driverje pod ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> se da
<CrazyLemon> !g ndiswrapper
<Pepelka> SourceForge.net: ndiswrapper http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php
<CrazyLemon> matr..postal sm kot miha :S
<miha> kul
<CrazyLemon> ni to kul..nočem bit spamguy :S
<CrazyLemon> :p
<kubanc> al to ni za ndiswrapper
<kubanc> to je za numark omni controller
<CrazyLemon> kubanc a veš kaj je ndiswrapper :)
<kubanc> With ndiswrapper, most miniPCI (builtin), PCI, PCMCIA (Cardbus only) or USB wireless network cards work in Linux with x86 or x86-64. Although ndiswrapper is intended for wireless network cards, other devices are known to work: e.g., ethernet cards, USB to serial port device, home phone network device etc.
<kubanc> NDISwrapper, is a free software driver wrapper that enables the use of Windows XP drivers for network devices
<kubanc> network interfaces...
<kubanc> torej, jst tega ne morem uporabljati
<CrazyLemon> !forum numark
<Pepelka> [rešeno] DJ - Mixxx (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu.si forum http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5093/
<CrazyLemon> torje..si ti to prašal? :)
<kubanc> to sm ze nasel
<kubanc> samo fora je v tem da mi lsusb ukaz ne najde nic
<tr43nd> lp
<miha> lp
<zdobersek1> ffs primorci
<zdobersek1> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/rop-poste-v-semedeli-policija-postavila-blokade.html
<Pepelka> Rop pošte v Semedeli, policija postavila blokade - 24ur.com
<zdobersek1> kaj so vam poste naredle
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 pravkar sm bil tam! :)
<CrazyLemon> in uspešno pršu domov
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne verjet v tiste blokade :PP
<tr43nd> huh
 * zdobersek1 klice policijo
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<anny> živ
<CrazyLemon> žav
<zdobersek1> žov?
<Sky[x]> Č=
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..prvič v življenju so me ustavli policaji in me popisal...počutim se tako..umazano :(
<CrazyLemon> anny ti si neki govorila da bi pršla na maraton..na forumu imaš urnik če te zanima
<Sky[x]>    kdaj je ta maraton ?
<CrazyLemon> 9-18
<CrazyLemon> oz do 17.00
<Sky[x]> datum ?
<CrazyLemon> jutri jebelacesta
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zkaj so te pa popisal
<Sky[x]> a pa prides crazy ?
<anny> ja, sem videla na obvestilih od pipe
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ker sm tough guy! zakaj le? :))    ma so vse popisal
<CrazyLemon> zato je pa taka gužva
<sasa84> lol
<Sky[x]> http://www.ubuntu.si/ dela ?
<miha> počas?
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Novice
<CrazyLemon> seveda dela
<tr43nd> <CrazyLemon>  a so te vprasal kulk mas kesa sabo ?
<anny> dela
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd ne..so vidli takoj da sm nek revež..so rekli bomo pustli tega da gre..
<tr43nd> :)
<Sky[x]> pocas je neki delal
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e enkrat urnik za vse zainteresirane
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5103/
<Pepelka> Urnik za prevajalski maraton (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<Sky[x]> crazy prides jutr na prevajalski maraton ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] lahk bi..sam ne bom :D
<Sky[x]> eh dej no ti pridem druzbo delat  :)
<Sky[x]> oziroma jst pridem na prevajalski maraton novo untu page frizirat hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] če bo aljoša plačal kebab ga pol js peljem na maraton v  lj.. :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač se mi pa ne da samemu it gor
<Sky[x]> hehe
<anny> emmm..eno vprašanje za g33ke...pri vpisu v e-upravo mi vrne (Koda napake: ssl_error_bad_cert_alert)?
<lynxlynxlynx> naslednjič bo moral bit triatlon, pa je lahko ob obali :)
<lynxlynxlynx> anny: a te ni nič vprašal za digitalno potrdilo?
<anny> je
<lynxlynxlynx> pravo geslo?
<Sky[x]> crazy alyosha je copata :D
<alyosha> haha
<alyosha> CrazyLemon to ve
<alyosha> :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon, kje se v wp urejajo nastavitve za ta news-ticker?
<tr43nd> 29 nas je na kanalu... mnde rekord
<anny> v FF imam naložen svoj certifikat, korensko potrdilo SIGOV-CA in proXSign dodatek...pa me še vedno ne spusti noter :(
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 em...v nastavitvah? :>D
<zdobersek1> pa res.
<CrazyLemon> anny a je veljavno potrdilo?
<anny> seveda je, do 2012
<zdobersek1> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/gnome-3-web-application-mode/
<Pepelka> GNOME 3 Adding &#8216;Web App&#8217; Mode | OMG! Ubuntu!
<zdobersek1> woot woot
<kubanc> zanc usb kabl je bil
<kubanc> :S
<CrazyLemon> anny če ti se da probaj tole http://www.si-ca.si/podpisna_komponenta/Testiranje_podpisovanja_IEFF.php da vidiš če je mogoče proXSign krivec
<Pepelka> Test za uporabo proXSign dodatkov
<anny> ma ne me j...
<CrazyLemon> te ne..te proXSign, ff, tvoj certifikat ali good old pebkac
<anny> kljukica je manjkala :o
<CrazyLemon> torej..good old pebkac
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> e-uprava je neprijazna do tr00lov :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> res ne vem kako uspe nekomu, ki zna odpret brskalnik, pošto, Word in se neha
<CrazyLemon> sej so navodila priložena..a niso? :)
<anny> jaja
<anny> http://www.si-ca.si/podpisna_komponenta/namestitevProXSignMozillaLinuxFF1_2_15.php
<Pepelka> si-ca
<CrazyLemon> no..tale niso ravno userfriendly
<CrazyLemon> ker očitno si-ca.si predvideva da če uporabljaš linux da veš kje so knjižnice ter kako se jih linka
<anny> povprečnemu tr00lu se odrola, če to bere :)
<CrazyLemon> se strinjam :)
<BigWhale> a kdo jutr ne pride v Pipo?
<CrazyLemon> čeprav pojma nimam kaj tr00l je :)
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale js js js
<BigWhale> prasc!!! izdajalc!!!
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ane!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> Zaril si noz v hrbet odprte kode!
<CrazyLemon> true! veš kaj je najbl žalostno
<CrazyLemon> ni prvič :S
<tr43nd> :)
 * BigWhale curls up in a fetal position and sobs silently.
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale da js tebe neki prašam!
<BigWhale> ja
<CrazyLemon> kdo ne pomaga pri razvoju nove strani????
<anny> tr00l =anny pred Ubuntu 8.04 :)
 * CrazyLemon pripravi "prasc!!! izdajalc!!!"
<BigWhale> jest sem dal pobudo!!!!!!11
<CrazyLemon> prasc!!! izdajalc!!!
<CrazyLemon> napačn tajming :S
 * BigWhale pomiga z ritko.
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale pust ti pobudo..js sm tudi dal pobudo da bo maraton!
<BigWhale> kje je to pismeno
<BigWhale> ?
<BigWhale> nikjer!
<BigWhale> ce pa je, pa ni overovljeno pri notarju
<CrazyLemon> čak bom dal na pastebin!
<BigWhale> tko da ne upostevamo
<miha> anny je tud punca?
<zdobersek1> woot
<CrazyLemon> anny nič še ne vemo..pridi jutri na maraton pa se prepričaj!
<zdobersek1> 30 ljudi, just gets better
<anny> =Ž :)
<CrazyLemon> anny si že kaj prevajala? če ne..te mogoče zanima novinarstvo? bi recimo pisala novice ? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<anny> bolje zgrabi ga kot drži ga? :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx sej je dovolj mesta za oba! :D
<lynxlynxlynx> CORE-39302 (The cache can grow past its limit) <-- wooo
<lynxlynxlynx> now build opere
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: bi prišel v pipo, ampak bo jutri lepše vreme -> tura
<anny> sem, ampak ne poznam dovolj tehničnih izrazov
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ah..kdo govori o pipi..govorim o sodelovanju z nami :P
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj naj bi pisal, če nimam bubuntuja, skoraj vse izkušnje so bile pa slabe? :P
<CrazyLemon> anny to je najmanjši problem! :D
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ma sej niso vse bubuntu related novice ..lahk tudi sodeluješ na drugih področjih!    recimo finance :D
<CrazyLemon> joj kok bo andrejz name ponosen..ker recruitam folk
<lynxlynxlynx> sem že dal svoj glas za finance
<lynxlynxlynx> lugos bo dal za pičo
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx vidiš..take rabimo :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..dovolj je recruitanja za danes..zmatran sm..grem na zrak..lejtr
<anny> tud grem...lp
<bajdec> kdo tu?
<BigWhale> ne, vsi so na tekmi
<tr43nd> kaki tekmi?
<BigWhale> nevem
<BigWhale> zih je kaka tekma
<BigWhale> in so sli vsi tja
<BigWhale> no sej, mogoce ni
<BigWhale> ugibam pac
<tr43nd> mrbit pa res
<Grega> ce pa to ni idiot proof potem pa tud ne vem.. http://www.shrani.si/f/2f/ph/3T3YTzxt/1.png http://www.shrani.si/f/S/WC/2nQpoMGR/2.png
<tr43nd> hm, a mislis XP-je?
<Grega> text je se treba izpilit :)
<Grega> NE! mislim velik rdec napis!
<Grega> oh, god
<tolmun> Grega: ja crhrome za ie ... f..k
<tr43nd> aha
<tr43nd> hm, v google translate so tipkovnico dodali
<Grega> je ze kr nekaj casa
<tr43nd> nisem videl
<tolmun>  searching for lightweight DWG viewer?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: skrite odprte ikone na pultu klasičnega načina ubuntu 11 04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5105/new/posts/
<tolmun> najden lx-viewer
<tolmun>  
<napsy> cer
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> wii..Å¡e favicon za forum dela..wiiii
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kako idejo kaj dat v footer
<nafisa> tan tan ran
<nafisa> a je andrejz kje kle?
<nafisa> ni ... oky
<Grega> igrata bog in chuck norris poker
<Grega> pa rece bog "all in"
<Grega> pa rece chuck norris "raise!"
<nafisa> LOL
<uni4dfx> čer
<uni4dfx> kaj kej počnemo na tako prelepo noč
<tr43nd> lp
<tr43nd> bedimo?
<tr43nd> :)
<uni4dfx> i see
<CrazyLemon> i is sleepy
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-03
<BigWhale> Jutro
<nafisa> jutro
<nafisa> BigWhale, se že voziš prot LJ?
<andrejz> jutro
<Sky[x]> jutro
<Sky[x]> kaj zdj prevajalci ste se ze zbudl ? :D
<andrejz> mi že delamo na polno
<andrejz> dajte tud vi :)
<Sky[x]> pridni :)
<Sky[x]> kok vas pa je kej ?
<andrejz> zaenkrat 6
<andrejz> lahko bi kdo topic spremenil in omenil, da je prevajalski maraton
<BigW> andrejz, to lahk sam pooblasceni!
<andrejz> ja sej, kje je limončič
<Sky[x]> limoncic spi al pa je kej na kolesu :D
<Sky[x]> crazy predlog je bil da se topic spremeni
<CrazyLemon> jutro pipl
<Sky[x]> <andrejz> lahko bi kdo topic spremenil in omenil, da je prevajalski maraton
<CrazyLemon> da ne bo nonstop sam težil
<andrejz> dražen ti si bolj pesnik pa znaš lepo napisat :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<andrejz> ja in kako zdaj topic spremenim? (ime ukaza)
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | Pogosta vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/ | Trenutno poteka tako prevajalski maraton (prevajanje, iskanje hroščev ipd) - če želite sodelovati kliknite andrejz
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ni ukaza...če uporabljaš normalnega irc odjemalca preprosto urediš naslovno vrstico
<andrejz> ne uporabljam normalnega odjemalca
<CrazyLemon> no je ukaz..ampak  prvo moraš kopirat tastart topic in ga nato /topic paste_star_topic dodaj nov topic
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | Pogosta vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/ | Trenutno poteka prevajalski maraton (prevajanje, iskanje hroščev ipd) v sklopu UGJ - če želite sodelovati kliknite andrejz
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a je mernik tam ?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz pridobil sem ti še enga novega člana
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a je potrebno poklicat koga da odpre al je stranski vhod vedno odprt ?
<CrazyLemon> ta andrejz je tko useless :S
<andrejz> CrazyLemon: andreja mernika ni
<andrejz> kje je novi član
<andrejz> treba je poklicat, cifra je na vratih
<CrazyLemon> andrejz zdej pride..no pol ni panike
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je andrejpan :)
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> pol ni nov
<andrejz> sem bil z njim že parkrat na piru
<CrazyLemon> jah..včeraj nisi vedu da pride!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej danes je nov član
<andrejz> ni res, ker mi je rekel da bo najbrž prišel
<CrazyLemon> aja..no pol pa nič
<CrazyLemon> a veš da tudi miha merkun pride????
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne veš ane¨!
<CrazyLemon> no..zdej veš
<Sky[x]> :D
<tr43nd> :)
<napsy> http://blogs.gnome.org/jessevdk/2011/09/03/new-gedit-goodies/
<napsy> huda
<Pepelka> jessevdk  &raquo; New gedit goodies
<CrazyLemon> ni huda..bl je 'about time' :)
<napsy> no sj to bo tak verjetno kot plugi
<napsy> *plugin
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Sky[x]> gedit bo cel IDe ratov :D
<Sky[x]> IDE
<napsy> to me skrbi
<napsy> sam sj, dokler je sam plugin je kul
<Sky[x]> nc dejmo FB aplikacijo dokonca usposobt nekak :S
<Sky[x]> ceprov mi psloh ni jasn kva je narobe grr
<napsy> ka pa delas?
<Sky[x]> eno simpl FB aplikacijo za eno skupino
<Sky[x]> tok da se mal ucim pa testiram zadeve :)
<Sky[x]> pa uno skripto v bashu morm s stestirat k sem jo ucer dokonca spisal ce vse dela pa ene par preverjan se dodat :)
<napsy> :D
<napsy> kul
<nafi2> hello
<nafi2> hau ar ju?
<Sky[x]> smet nova filezilla
<Sky[x]> spet*
<nafi2> oh, kak si bogi
<nafi2> andrejz, pozna bom ... una2 sta se mi sele opoldne nalimala, namesto ob 10ih
<andrejz> ok, ni panike
<andrejz> mi delamo pa se mamo fajn
<nafi2> lepo lepo
<nafi2> kera od punc tam?
<nafi2> BigWhale?
<CrazyLemon> od punce je samo bigwhale tam ja
<nafi2> CrazyLemon ... prosm ...
<tr43nd> a punco je doma pustil?
<nafi2> itak
<nafi2> kaj pa naj z njo tam dela, ce je tok lepih fantov tam?
<napsy> lol
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<nafi2> ja, tko je to ...
<nafi2> se boji zanjo
<nafi2> ce bi ble same zenske, bi jo s sabo prpelu
<tr43nd> aha
<nafi2> ja ja
<tr43nd> ti ze ves...
<andrejz> tr4nd prideš?
<nafi2> ja, tr43nd ... pejd
<tr43nd> ne, sorry, grem pol na rojstni dan
<tr43nd> mnde okol 2h
<nafi2> ja, prej pa loh prides pogledat
<tr43nd> ne morem
<tr43nd> a vas je veliko tam ?
<nafi2> clovek, ki rece, da ne more, je picka :D
<CrazyLemon> sej niti ona ni tam
<CrazyLemon> pa neki se pametna dela
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<tr43nd> nafi2, hvala
<nafi2> jst ze delam ... sem v sluzbi
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t482649
<Pepelka> Heise na&#353;el sistem V&#353;e&#269; mi je, ki ne posreduje podatkov Facebooku @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> interesting
<andrejz> nafisa vedno pride, kadar je možno
<nafi2> ja ... jst bi zdale pes dol sla
<andrejz> Če pa nikol ne prideš pol si pa pička a.k.a. CrazyLemon :D
<nafi2> samo ... morm pocakat tale dva martincka
<nafi2> haha, andrejz
<tr43nd> no, zy se pa tet...
<CrazyLemon> no dejta mal cenzurirat svoje besede..nismo v oštariji :)
<tr43nd> :) ) )
<nafi2> jst sem ...
<nafi2> v nocnem lokalu
<nafi2> haha
<tr43nd> a si kr tam ostala?
<nafi2> delam tu
<andrejz> tr34nd ti bi lahko bil že par ur tle
<tr43nd> ne
<tr43nd> nimam svojga prevoza
<nafi2> se more po jajcih praskat ;)
<nafi2> hecam se
<nafi2> veliki modri kit :D
<tr43nd> nafi2, tnx
<nafi2> dej, tr43nd ... ne bit hud name
<nafi2> dobre volje sem
<tr43nd> js tut, zato sem se ti pa zahvalil
<tr43nd> :|||
<BigW> hm
<nafka> jebela cesta
<nafka> presnet telefon ... wifi tkoj izklop ... kakor se zatemni telefon
<nafka> zaslon+
<BigW> android?
<BigW> odpri settings
<BigW> wireless and networks
<nafi2> ok ... upam, da bo sedaj delalo
<nafi2> pod napredno sem mogla pogledat ...
<nafi2> hvala, BigW
<nafi2> da si me spomnil
<BigW> ja advanced je
<BigW> Č:
<nafi2> zdej bi pa moglo bit :)
<nafi2> e, ratal ... BigW ... enga lupcka ti dolzna :)
<BigW> woohoo
<BigW> :P
<nafi2> ah, dej ... kot da ti je to kaj tazga :D
<tr43nd> ja od tebe zihr je...
<tr43nd> :)))
<nafisa> evo ... se usedem za komp pa najemnica zacne, da morm k njej prit ...
<nafisa> My son just said, "Dad, can you tell me what gay means?" "It means to be happy," I replied. "Are you gay, dad?" "No, son. I married your mother!"
<tr43nd> kruta...
<nafisa> resnična :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Izšla je prva beta različica Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5104/new/posts/
<tr43nd> bye
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Izšla je prva beta različica Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5104/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/AELAu.jpg
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, logično
<nafisa> osnove verjetnosti in statistike
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> andrejz ... ku naj to prevedem ... če pa že napaka v originalu? :S
<andrejz> niz?
<andrejz> prevedeš prav pa bug report pošlješ
<nafisa> mislim ... saj prevest se da prov, ne?
<nafisa> ampak slovnične napake
<andrejz> aja v originalu pri programu
<BigW> nafisa, a ne prides ti sem? :))
<nafisa> prideeeeeeeeeemmmmmm
<nafisa> mam stranke zdej
<nafisa> sej boš dubu svojga lupčka, no
<BigW> sej ne zato :>
<andrejz> jaz bi tud lubčka :)
<BigW> lahk ti jest dam, ce ces... :>
<andrejz> lol
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> čaktaaa
<nafisa> to hočem videt
<andrejz> pohiti, da ne boš prepozna
<nafisa> če pa čakam martinčka tam v sobci ...
<nafisa> kolega dobil eno novo bejbo ...
<nafisa> zdej se pa kljunčkata pa bogsigavedi kaj vse
<BigW> zacni ful pokasljevat :>
<andrejz> nafisa je tu, fešta se začenja
<napsy> lahka js komentiram objave od ubuntu.si na fb?
<nafisa> ne :P
<nafisa> joke
<napsy> mislim, da ne komentiram kot 'Ubuntu Slovenija' ampak kot Luka
<nafisa> ja, to pa loh ... če hočeš vse pohvale pobrt :P
<CrazyLemon> napsy men se zdi da komentar res ni potreben...its ..komentarless :)
<CrazyLemon> in če si dodan kot admin
<CrazyLemon> boš vedno komentiral kot ubuntu slovenija
<napsy> hm se mi je zdel
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa te odstranim oz. lahk se sam
<napsy> ma ne sam zanimal me je
<CrazyLemon> ja..mal je neumno..še posebi ker NE klikneš "Uporabljaj facebook kot Ubuntu Slovenija"
<CrazyLemon> pa te vseeno facebook vidi kot ubuntu slovenija
<napsy> mhm
<CrazyLemon> stupid facebok pač :)
<nafisa> ok ... ene 20 sem jih zdele ...
<nafisa> kr neki
<nafisa> kdaj bojo karaoke?????
<andrejz> kmal ;)
<nafisa> mihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<miha> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaafisa
<miha> ka zdaj
<miha> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/ni-sala-pijan-clovek-napadel-in-ugriznil-pitona.html
<Pepelka> Ni šala: pijan človek napadel in ugriznil pitona - 24ur.com
<nafisa> lolz
<napsy> kako gre v kiberpipi?
<andrejz> gre gre
<napsy> kolk pa vas je?
<nafisa> 47
<napsy> aja?
<nafisa> aha
<napsy> kul
<nafisa> če verjameš v kocine na mojem jeziku
<andrejz> lol 47 :P
<nafisa> 12 smo prej našteli?
<miha> kolk punc?
<andrejz> 2
<miha> 100% udeležba torej
<BigW> gangbang je lahko
<BigW> kej vec pa ne :>
<nafisa> kako 100% udeležba?
<nafisa> saj ni saše kle
<nafisa> ;:P
<nafisa> ajde ... šibam v službo
<nafisa> mejte se
<napsy> um
<napsy> google.com vam dela?
<Sky[x]> j
<Sky[x]> p
<napsy> ok ko men za moment ni delu
<MihaM> Čer :)
<napsy> lp
<MihaM> si bil/bila na maratonu?
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> ni bil..nesramnež
<MihaM> heh
<napsy> mja, sel domov uceri po dolgem casu
<MihaM> jst pravm da mormo to Å¡e kdaj ponovit :)
<napsy> bo kaj fotk?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale naj bi jih pofotkal folk
<Sky[x]> http://www.internetmojster.com/splosno/sportne-stave-dilema.html#p144512
<Pepelka> Å portne Stave - Dilema - InternetMojster.com
<Sky[x]> haha ta je pa dobra :D
<MihaM> uf kakšen umazan bug je reportan v launchpadu: Microsoft has a majority market share
<MihaM> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: KTorrent neha sejat ko je datoteka prenešena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5102/new/posts/
<MihaM> lahko noč :)
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: KTorrent neha sejat ko je datoteka prenešena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5102/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Deluge noče seedat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5106/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Deluge noče seedat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5106/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kako idejo kaj je pametno met v footerju?
<CrazyLemon> razn copyrighta razmišljam da bi dal še FB ikonco (ter link na fb) ter enako velja za twitter ter youtube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Deluge noče seedat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5106/new/posts/
<miha> CrazyLemon: google+
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e g+ za organizacije
<miha> aha
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wy96jc2Krdw&feature=share
<Pepelka> Sosed gleda košarko Slovenija - Ukrajina 2. Polčas [1/2] [Euro basket]      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> 2. del hehe
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kako kul fb ikonco?
<CrazyLemon> clean..brez belega ozadja
<CrazyLemon> najraj bi jo vidu prosojno..torej brez ozadja
<Sky[x]> jst mam :)
<CrazyLemon> no dj posheraj če ni copyright :)
<CrazyLemon> pa twitter in podobne ikonce tud lahk posheraš :)
<Sky[x]> kle prm en mas vse http://urban.spletno-mesto.com/
<Pepelka> Urban Cetinski
<Sky[x]> nv ket sem jih dobu :D
<CrazyLemon> awesome..hvala
<Sky[x]> sej sem se tud najebov da sem jih najdu pa vse na isto veliksot itd... :)
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> kje pa jih maš
<CrazyLemon> a je Å¡e kak folder med document root
<CrazyLemon> pa images ?
<Sky[x]> poglej html pa bos dobu link :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bom :)
<CrazyLemon> ker http://urban.spletno-mesto.com/images/ico_twitter.png
<CrazyLemon> ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> torej je vmes Å¡e en folder :)
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<CrazyLemon> najdu
<CrazyLemon> firebug to the rescue
<CrazyLemon> http://urban.spletno-mesto.com/wp-content/themes/alltuts/images/ico_twitter.png     :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> ket si sploh prsu do linka ? :D
<Sky[x]> a si pogledal kam linka css ?
<CrazyLemon> css linka na images/ico_twitter.png
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> css fajl mislm :)
<CrazyLemon> sj tudi js :)
<Sky[x]> link do css fajla se pogleda pol pa pogledas notr v css kam linka naprej :)
<CrazyLemon> sej ti pravim
<CrazyLemon> css linka na images/ico_twitter.png
<Sky[x]> jst govorim o linku do css fajla :D
<Sky[x]> ne misliva isto :P
<Sky[x]> <link href="http://urban.spletno-mesto.com/wp-content/themes/alltuts/style.css" rel="styleshee\
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> aaa to
<CrazyLemon> ne to nism gledal :)
<Sky[x]> kako pa si prsu do linka pol ?
<CrazyLemon> uporabljaš firebug? :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si opera man :>
<Sky[x]> uporablam ff ko rezem dizajne al pa css html delam kej
<Sky[x]> aja si su gledat kere slike vse se nalozijo ? :D
<miha> !g firebug
<Pepelka> Firebug http://getfirebug.com/
<Sky[x]> tud opera ma firebug sam za info n ga uporablam v operi
<Sky[x]> sam ful steka :>
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> desni klik na eno ikonco -> preglej element
<CrazyLemon> na desni maš css
<CrazyLemon> greš do url "images/blabla.png"
<CrazyLemon> desni klik gor
<CrazyLemon> odpri sliko v novem zavihku
<Sky[x]> aja to kle tud dela clo
<miha> :)
<Grega> final destination, kr ql
<CrazyLemon> old?
<Grega> 5
<Sky[x]> a obstaja ze kak online FB schedule post ?
<Sky[x]> je kdo zdravn tega projekta ce bi se zacel delat
<Sky[x]> pravs se itak z FB
<Sky[x]> nastavm kaj pa kdaj naj ti napise na zid pa je :)
<Grega> eej!!!
<Grega> moja ideja!! bastard!!
<Grega> raaarrrrrr!!!
<Sky[x]> men je se nis povedal :D
<Grega> zadnic sem javno povedal!
<Grega> ne se zdaj delat!
<Sky[x]> pol pa mene ni blo gor ?
<Sky[x]> lahko grem pa loge gledat :)
<Grega> daj daj daj
<Grega> kje so logi?
<Sky[x]> ej brez heca ne spomnm se da bi pravu res :(
<Grega> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/31/%23ubuntu-si.html#t10:08
<Pepelka> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/31/#ubuntu-si.txt
<Grega> (parent)
<Grega> docim pa... ti prepustim, ce bos dobro scodal!
<Sky[x]> kera vrstica ?
<Grega> oznaceno je, prva
<Sky[x]> nic ni oznaceno
<Sky[x]> povej kera vrstica s cifro ?
<Grega> idi v rit :)
<Sky[x]> men ni oznacl nobene vrtice
<Sky[x]> I need to make a script that upon my death randomly fucks with people using my social networking accounts."
<Sky[x]> :)
<Grega> no, to je to!
<CrazyLemon> no pa smo delno zrihtal footer
<Sky[x]> sam jst tega nism prebrral :)
<Sky[x]> dej link crazy da vidm
<Grega> no, to ti je se boljsa ideja.. mrtvim mudis service
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] Å¡e vedno isti link..crabdance
<Grega> za mesecno narocnino, npr 1k
<Sky[x]> crazy margin top 7px dej se vsem ikoncam
<CrazyLemon> kul je! :>
<CrazyLemon> zdj moram sam najt kje za vraga se shrani meni (naslov + povezava) v bazi
<CrazyLemon> po tem pa bi lahk počas deployal :)
<Sky[x]> times new roman podpira sumnike ?
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/v-nesreci-na-primorki-poginilo-pet-psov.html
<Pepelka> V nesreči na primorki poginilo pet psov - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> tko je če daš psu avto :(
<andrejpan> kdo je tle, ima ubuntu in ff5?
<andrejpan> a lahko inštalita save my tabs 0.53
<andrejpan> pa pove, če mu install uspe?
<CrazyLemon> js mam ff6
<CrazyLemon> if that helps :)
<CrazyLemon> in tudi js pogrešam to da ti shrani tabe
<CrazyLemon> nevem zakaj za vraga so izbrisal to funkcionalnost
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Deluge noče seedat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5106/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2011-09-04
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: skrite odprte ikone na pultu klasičnega načina ubuntu 11 04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5105/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Deluge noče seedat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5106/new/posts/
<andrejz> CrazyLemon a ima Ubuntu slovenija Flickr račun?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz not yet..ga boš ti zdej naredu
<tr43nd> lp
<andrejz> ti ga dej k maš web čez :)
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.ted.com/talks/yossi_vardi_fights_local_warming.html
<Pepelka> Yossi Vardi fights local warming | Video on TED.com
<lynxlynxlynx> ni kar zgleda
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ti ga dej ker si ti na slikah
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj ravno flickr...flickr je od yahooja :S
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx zakon speech :D
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<andrejz> no lahko tud kaj drugega zarad mene
<andrejz> ej crazy a ne moreš na picasi naredit?
<andrejz> glede na to da je google apps
<CrazyLemon> verjetno bi lahko ja :D
<andrejz> no daj poglej pa nared
<andrejz> boljš da je vse na enem mestu
<CrazyLemon> ampak je pa en problem
<CrazyLemon> ker ne potrebuješ računa da bi se lahk prijavu
<CrazyLemon> vsak se lahk prijavi
<andrejz> kam? v picaso?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ker za prijavo potrebuješ google/google apps račun
<CrazyLemon> in če js hočem naredit račun ..se mi pojavi okno za ustvarjanje google računa.. ne picasa računa
<CrazyLemon> ker je vse povezano
<CrazyLemon> flickr it is
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡e kak tak service? :)
<andrejz> http://photo-sharing-services-review.toptenreviews.com/
<Pepelka> Photo Sharing Services Review 2011 | Online Photo Album | Photo Storage - TopTenREVIEWS
<andrejz> tale je videt ok
<andrejz> http://photocollect.net/
<Pepelka> PhotoCollect - Photo sharing made easy, privately or in groups
<andrejz> PhotoCollect, unlike other services such as Flickr, enables users to collectively contribute to public or private albums without having to ask friends to go through a sign up process.
<CrazyLemon> You can only have three albums stored online at the same time.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.flickr.com/groups/
<Pepelka> Flickr: Groups
<andrejz> IMO, bi rabil imet 2 albuma: Novice in Dogodki
<CrazyLemon> in not vse nametano?
<CrazyLemon> pol dejmo sam enga met..ubuntu.si :)
<andrejz> no saj potem pa podalbumi not
<andrejz> za novice so lahko po datumih
<CrazyLemon> a je možno podalbum dodat? :)
<andrejz> za dogodke pa po kategorijah
<andrejz> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> ma js bom kr na flickrju naredu acc
<CrazyLemon> ker ma integracijo z fb pa verjetno obstaja tudi z wp integracija
<andrejz> ok
<CrazyLemon> flickr pa hoče da naredim account na yahooju
<CrazyLemon> jebemti povezane service
<andrejz> fajn bi blo, da se začnejo fotke na istem kupu zbirat
<CrazyLemon> ja andrej
<CrazyLemon> razumem andrej
<CrazyLemon> si že omenu to andrej
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nope..flickr sucks..lahk se prijaviš al z yahoo id..al google id
<CrazyLemon> če se z google id prijavim morate vsi poznat moj username/password
<CrazyLemon> kar je no-no
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja...next
<tr43nd> hm, kaj pa google+ javno?  (mogoce, nocem pamet solit)
<CrazyLemon> naah
<tr43nd> :) )
<CrazyLemon> Who can add files to your group album?
<CrazyLemon> Viewers can add files instantly
<CrazyLemon> Viewers can add files that I'll approve first
<CrazyLemon> photobucket
<CrazyLemon> zgleda bo treba na wordpressu naredit albume
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Deluge noče seedat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5106/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon !
<CrazyLemon> footer !
<zdobersek> vidu commit !
<zdobersek> cem it gledat !
<CrazyLemon> hitro !
<CrazyLemon> brez negativnih kritih prosim !
<zdobersek> kul, ampak !
<CrazyLemon> vem - ikonce !
<zdobersek> mogoc bi lahko bil footer take barve kot header !
<zdobersek> #DD4814 !
<zdobersek> pa manjsi font in vse poravnano na sredino !
<CrazyLemon> noway !
<CrazyLemon> zgleda grdo !
<CrazyLemon> poravnano na sredino ok! manjši font ni ok ker pol bodo ikonce preveč izstopale !
<zdobersek> ikonce naj grejo v desni meni !
<CrazyLemon> nowai !
<zdobersek> yeswai !
<CrazyLemon> nowai
<CrazyLemon> !
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Deluge noče seedat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5106/new/posts/
<zdobersek> imo bi morale tam bit, da so takoj vidne !
<CrazyLemon> naah
<lynxlynxlynx> link?
<CrazyLemon> nočem da zgleda kot še ena stran k sili fb/twitter/$insertFavouritesocialnetwork
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu
<zdobersek> to ni siljenje
<zdobersek> siljenje je, ce bi popupe ven metal
<CrazyLemon> itak da je..k je sredi strani kup ikonc...fck that
<CrazyLemon> i dont like that
<lynxlynxlynx> vertikalno poravnaj ikonce
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa mal čudno videt, da je velikost pisave v nogi večja od tiste za glavno besedilo
<CrazyLemon> mora bit vidno! :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pol je noga napačno mesto
<zdobersek> that's what zdobersek said!
<CrazyLemon> no sej bom zmanjšal font...tečnobe :S
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam moram najt način kako poravnat ikonce
<zdobersek> footer mora stilsko lepo zaokrozit stran, ni pa to prostor za ikonce do fb in twitterja ipd.
<zdobersek> res ne.
<CrazyLemon> ker če želim sam ikonce poravnat v css (recimo #siteinfo img { ... } )
<CrazyLemon> pol mi premakne tudi napisano
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek res je..ker js kot rečeno ne želim videt ikonce nad koledarjem
<lynxlynxlynx> še bolj bi blo, če bi glavnega povečal imo
<CrazyLemon> ne želim jih niti videt na voljo pri vsakem postu
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<zdobersek> ker bodo ljudje pol 'wtf kje majo link do facebooka? na dnu? no way, nikol vidu.'
<zdobersek> kaj pa pod koledarckom?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> vrž eno uč na http://themefuse.com/forum/qlassik-wp/add-facebook-twitter-and-youtube-icons-to-footer-2
<Pepelka> Add facebook, twitter, and youtube icons to footer 2 | ThemeFuse Forums
<CrazyLemon> in to je sam primer..dost je takih strani k majo enake/podobne footerje
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> me hoce kdo na FB kliknt na chatu da sprobam ce dela chat prek adiuma :D
<zdobersek> ti majo footer vecji k mi header
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tko misliš ? (refresh)
<zdobersek> ja, tko.
<CrazyLemon> pol bo preveč stvari nametano na desni strani :)
<Sky[x]> ne smemo prevec komplicirat aj prov :)
<zdobersek> kaj pa se pride?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah..druge zanimive povezave/stvari   - katere ne vem Å¡e
<zdobersek> pa tud tale 'Linux na namizju' pdf se mi zdi nekam nevmesen tam
<CrazyLemon> se bom že spomnu kaj :)
<zdobersek> pa se trikrat tolk zavzame v visino kokr tiste 4 ikonce
<zdobersek> se komot naredi podstran 'Čtivo', kamor se potem dajejo linki do takih publikacij.
<CrazyLemon> preštej kok je vseh podstrani
<CrazyLemon> pa mi povej kje jih boš vse dal
<zdobersek> v headerju je zdejle 5 linkov
<CrazyLemon> ja..for now
<zdobersek> komot pridejo not se vsaj trije
<Sky[x]> a kdo od vas v kako objavm en link ? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10850055/Screen%20shot%202011-09-04%20at%201.09.50%20PM.PNG
<CrazyLemon> eden je link do downloadov
<CrazyLemon> torej Å¡e 2 ti ostaneta
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] tako da ga skopiraš? :)
<Sky[x]> sam pol mi link objavi
<CrazyLemon> pa sej si prašal kako objaviš en link
<Sky[x]> ja link s slikco pac
<Sky[x]> ne sam navadn txt url
<CrazyLemon> jah..to potem sam facebook prečekira
<CrazyLemon> ter ti ponudi objavo slikc
<zdobersek> ce bo pa gor prostora zmanjkal, pa header ocitno ni primeren kot meni.
<CrazyLemon> ko skopiraš link v tist prostor
<Sky[x]> crazy ni res
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/zaslonska_slika.png
<Sky[x]> v operi ne dela to :S
<zdobersek> problem solved!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kateri problem?!?!
<zdobersek> ve kdo za kak pameten image service a la imageshack, tinypic, ki ima dostopne in pametne APIje na voljo?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, 'objavljanje linkov'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kakih linkov
<Sky[x]> tumblr mejbi ?
<zdobersek> v fb
<CrazyLemon> koga briga za fb :D
<Sky[x]> a google plus ma da objavis na svoji stran za svoj profil kot mata F in twitter ?
<Sky[x]> FB
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam kaj si zdej napisal
<gregors> jz tud ne
<gregors> :)
<gregors> in pozdrav vsem
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<gregors> buhdej :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek raje kot da se ukvarjaš z FB API-ji or what not..najdi način kako bi uskladili menija tako v wp kot na punbb
<gregors> Hmm :) kaj pa to Å¡raufate ??
<CrazyLemon> mal se igramo v peskovniku :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, najprej mi confirmi, da je stran dol padla.
<zdobersek> drugac me bo odnesl vsak cajt
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek have a nice fall
<CrazyLemon> pa dej že zrihti ta net no ..men si tečen če nisi sam sebi :D
<zdobersek> nic, brb :)
<gregors> pa kaj to Å¡timte za ubuntu.si kej ??
<CrazyLemon> gregors tako
<CrazyLemon> in ko ne štimamo za ubuntu.si..pol iščemo načine kako bi okradli folk ..tale je zanimiv http://slo-tech.com/novice/t482745
<Pepelka> Napad na ban&#269;ne avtomate z IR-kamerami @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> očitno bo potrebno met rokavice na rokah med dvigom gotovine
<gregors> Hmm
<gregors> in kaj vam to pomaga ???
<CrazyLemon> jah..ubuntu.si se mora nekako financirat!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<gregors> haha
<gregors> mnja ...mogoče bi mogli začet krast al neki ..samo ne vem kako :) prodajat zaupne informacije
<gregors> kaj zna kdo hekat win mašine ??
<gregors> :)
<Sky[x]> z oglasi ? :D
<CrazyLemon> gregors a je to tricky question..kaj je pa potrebno hekat...sj ti same odprejo vsa vrata :D
<gregors> ja sej vem :)
<gregors> Oglasi ..lame :)
<gregors> napast kako stranko in jih izsiljevat za keš
<gregors> najbolj u easy :)
<gregors> ...
<gregors> heh dejte sej se malo hecam ...da me ne bo kdo resno vzel ...
<gregors> :)
<Sky[x]> enga komercjalista pa da klice mal podjetja k delajo z opensource :)
<Sky[x]> pa ksne oglase za kiberpipo mal gor furat
<Sky[x]> pa tko naprej ..
<zdobersek> wassup wassup
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: topic out of date
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | Pogosta vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Deluge noče seedat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5106/new/posts/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kar se tice foruma, trenutna tema se mi zdi br0ken
<Sky[x]>        RSS za punbb mora kazati na prvi post in ne na zadnjega ???
<Sky[x]> kako pa to veste ce je sam en post ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] to je prečrtano
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pics or it didnt happen
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ne bomo uporabljali rss za punbb ampak wp novice -> punbb post
<Sky[x]> ni precrtano
<Sky[x]> sam 2,3,7,8,9 je precrtano
<Sky[x]> https://docs.google.com/document/d/19bN7GUE29G1GxFcKj6J3rRi378xqAiNkGilgKN-jr2Y/edit?hl=en_US&authkey=COfCp7IO&pli=1
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<zdobersek> br0ken as in lahk bi se bolj integriral z wp temo
<zdobersek> oz. ... bolj 'poklapal'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mal je off Å¡irina
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zdej je prečrtano :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, razmislu sem, da bi trije okvirji na http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/punbb/ mel podoben stil kot posamezni posti na index strani
<Pepelka> Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> keri trije okvirji ?
<zdobersek> s tem, da bi bli pac cez celo sirino headerja
<CrazyLemon> a ti bi hotu sivo to met ?
<Sky[x]> a da bi bla stran siroka tok kot je resolucija al kva misls ?
<zdobersek> 'Domov | Uporabniki | *' meni, potem posamezne kategorije, pa se potem statistika registriranih ipd
<CrazyLemon> pol bo preveč sivo
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: ne, kokr je header
<Sky[x]> ja sej je vse isto sirok kot header ?
<zdobersek> no, tko sirok.
<Sky[x]> ne razumem te :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pod tem pa belo ozadje z 1px solid #CCC borderjem
<zdobersek> spodi pa enak footer kokr na wp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naredi mockup
<zdobersek> ... goodbye Sunday.
<zdobersek> ja, bom.
<CrazyLemon> to je pa ja dobra urca dela max :D
<CrazyLemon> to je skupaj z uploadom fotke  ter kopiranjem linka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> zato bi rad vedu za en image service z dobrim APIjem, da prej se en widget nardim!
<zdobersek> da dropnem gor sliko, ven mi pa link vrze!
<Sky[x]> mockup kaj naj bi blo to
<zdobersek> osnutek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek emmm
<CrazyLemon> sej maš to že narejeno
<Sky[x]> nic jst se bom su igrat z rss parserjem :)
<Sky[x]> klele neki pr men
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa je spisan v HTML + python?
<zdobersek> ne? thought so.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pust nonsense..skoncentriri se na res pomembne zadeve :D
<zdobersek> ffs CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> se kr je prevlek font v footerju
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dej ga na 85%
<CrazyLemon> sej ga js sploh nisem zmanjšal :)
<zdobersek> imma be busy
<gregors> matr...a ve kdo za kako fajn galerijo za joomlo ??
<lynxlynxlynx> phoca je Å¡e kr
<gregors> phoca ??
<gregors> neki sm jo probu samo mi ni bla glih najboljš
<gregors> a se da dat na full screen ??
<lynxlynxlynx> nimam pojma
<lynxlynxlynx> ko sem jih jaz gledal, tud nisem našel nič uporabnega
<gregors> aha
<gregors> ja je bolj sranje s tem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek happy?!?!?!?! :D
<zdobersek> ne.
<zdobersek> spet so ikonce tam.
<CrazyLemon> ikonce so vedno ble tam
<zdobersek> ne.
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobersek> enkrat so ble v meniju.
<CrazyLemon> sej so Å¡e vedno
<CrazyLemon> hotu si da je vidno..zdej je vidno :>
<zdobersek> pol jih lahk das ven iz footerja!
<CrazyLemon> dokler se ne odločimo kje bodo...bodo tako v footerju kot v stranskem meniju
<zdobersek> se neki - podpiramo IE al lahk zbrisem CSS fajle za ta polom?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo na winih ?
<CrazyLemon> ker kok js vidim po fb statistiki..je več k 70% klikov z windows sistemov
<zdobersek> recimo, da zaenkrat ne.
<Sky[x]> kaksnih klikov ? :)
<Sky[x]> analytics to ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: glede footerja: ce zmanjsas sirino, bo stvar bolj na sredini. ikonce pa lahk das v svoj <div> pa reces margin: auto 0;
<zdobersek> pa bi rable bit na sredini.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prekleta mladina..sej maš dostop do bzr-ja
<CrazyLemon> commit it :D
<zdobersek> imma be busy.
<zdobersek> sploh pa morajo ikonce iz footerja.
<CrazyLemon> BE..
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] fb statistika..če si admin strani si poglej "Vpogled"
<CrazyLemon> oz ne..tista statistika je z goo.gl linkov..blah fb ne pokaže OS
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> kok je pa kaj osx ? :D
<zdobersek> kak playstation?
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/PMupFndt
<Pepelka> Browsers  Firefox 10  Chrome 3  Opera 3  Internet Explorer 2  Mobile 2  Mobile S - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo 3 dni nazaj za klike na fb
<CrazyLemon> kle niso všteti klik z twitterja ker pol fb spremeni linke v fb.me/...
<Sky[x]> ne dela tale pastebin link :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek div/span ne pomagata pri pozicioniranju
<Sky[x]> aja ze vec kot 10min hehe
<Sky[x]> crazy ne smes met floatan
<Sky[x]> pa bo delal margin 0 auto
<CrazyLemon> sej ni floatano
<CrazyLemon> ne da se mi več hecat s tem
<Sky[x]> dej mi na kratko povej kaj morm nardit ce zelim karkol popravlat ?
<Sky[x]> zdj mate nek version uzadej al kako ?
<CrazyLemon> sej sm ti dal link
<CrazyLemon> tist dol potegneš
<Sky[x]> se enkrt prosm :)
<Sky[x]> da zdj to hitr nardim
<CrazyLemon>     bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj
<CrazyLemon> ta ukaz ti zdownloada vse
<CrazyLemon> pol pa se igraš..ko misliš da si neki naredu in da dela..pa commitaš
<CrazyLemon> če vidiš nove commite
<CrazyLemon> pa greš v folder
<CrazyLemon> ter bzr pull
<Sky[x]> ok
<CrazyLemon> in ti zdownloada nove commite
<Sky[x]> a ti tole nardi novo mapo k ti dol ptoegne ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> razvoj mapo
<Sky[x]> ok
<CrazyLemon>  cd razvoj/
<CrazyLemon> ubuntusi@s1:~/razvoj$ bzr pull
<CrazyLemon> Using saved parent location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/%2Bjunk/razvoj/
<CrazyLemon>  M  www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/light-wordpress-theme/style.css
<CrazyLemon>  M  www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/thematic/library/layouts/2c-r-fixed.css
<CrazyLemon> All changes applied successfully.
<Pepelka> ~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj : changes
<CrazyLemon> Now on revision 38.
<Sky[x]> bo treba se bzr nalozit grr :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak ti trenutno ne moreš commitat..lahk pa downloadaš
<Sky[x]> zakaj ne morm commitat ?
<CrazyLemon> ker nisi dodan :)
<Sky[x]> me prosim dodas ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ker moraš na launchpad dodat svoj SSH ključ
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> imaš launchpad acc?
<CrazyLemon> pa preberi si mail k sm ga napisal...uvod v bzr
<CrazyLemon> tam je lepo napisano kako narediš ssh ključ
<CrazyLemon> in kaj narediš pri launchpadu da uvoziš svoj ključ
<CrazyLemon> etc
<Sky[x]> acc mam ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: probej dodat nov stil
<zdobersek> #footer img { margin: auto 0; }
<CrazyLemon> sm probal  z #siteinfo
<CrazyLemon> ne worka
<lynxlynxlynx> vertical-align: middle; ?
<Sky[x]> ime fajla za key sem dal ubuntu-razvoj pa tega fajla ni  ? :)
<CrazyLemon> a si prebral mail?
<Sky[x]> ja po mailu delam
<CrazyLemon> ker če si pol si vidu da nisem nobenga imena pisal za key
<Sky[x]> ja jst sem napisal da vem od kerga mam ta key ker pol jih bom mel pohn pa nikol nam vedu ker je ker
<CrazyLemon> bi pa vseeno mogu bit v ~/.ssh/
<Sky[x]> jp sam ga ni
<Sky[x]> zdj je pa slo
<Sky[x]> zgleda da ga je - zjebal
<CrazyLemon> men naredi
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: there is a problem!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i dont care!
<nafisa> CrazyLemon doesn't care? :o
<zdobersek> news ticker ni mozn uporabit v punbb
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ni problem ?
<zdobersek> do explain.
<CrazyLemon> razmišljal sem da je news ticker odveč na forumu
<CrazyLemon> why?
<CrazyLemon> ker mamo v meniju Novice..če koga zanimajo novice naj klikne gor
<CrazyLemon> in ima na voljo novice tudi z news tickerja
<CrazyLemon> forum pa naj bo forum...debata/pomoč
<zdobersek> torej na forumu ne bo tega secondary footerja?
<CrazyLemon> mmmm..footer bi dal
<CrazyLemon> news ticker pa ne
<zdobersek> ne footerja
<zdobersek> headerja
<CrazyLemon> footer bi dal lih tok da so povezave do fb/tw/yt vidne
<zdobersek> belga sexy okvircka
<Sky[x]> a je mozno da tud dol ne morm potegnt ?
<CrazyLemon> (hence potreba po teh linkih)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ne
<Sky[x]> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<Sky[x]> Warning: Permanently added 'bazaar.launchpad.net,91.189.90.11' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<Sky[x]> Permission denied (publickey).
<Sky[x]> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<CrazyLemon> emm
<Sky[x]> key svoj sem dodal v profil
<Sky[x]> in tist je napisal vse ok
<CrazyLemon> in kaj si napisal..bzr branch lp:... ?
<CrazyLemon> aja
<Sky[x]> bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e pred tem si napisal bzr launchpad-login username ?
<Sky[x]> ja
<CrazyLemon> sicer to ni potrebno ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> ja..verjetno je lih to problem.. :D
<Sky[x]> da sem se logiral ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> bo treba zbrisat .bzr folder
<CrazyLemon> ap sam branch ukaz vpišeš..brez logina
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa je zdobersek mojster  za bzr..in ti on lahk čist vsak problem reši!
<Sky[x]> sem probal pa isto
<Sky[x]> .bzr fajla pa nimam v tej mapi
<Sky[x]> kjer dol potegnemket pa naj bi bil ?
<CrazyLemon> rm -rf ~/.bazaar/
<CrazyLemon> pol pa branch ukaz
<CrazyLemon> zdej bi mogu delat
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: iirc je to problem s kljuci
<zdobersek> ce to ne bo delal, predlagam, da gres frisn kljuc zgenerirat
<Sky[x]> n$ bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj
<Sky[x]> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<Sky[x]> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<Sky[x]> zdj vlece dol
<Sky[x]> ko sem .bazar zbrisal
<zdobersek> ql
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx hvala :)
<Sky[x]> ok kermu mrm rect da me doda ?
<CrazyLemon> zdoberseku..ker bo on pregledal tvoje spremembe
<Sky[x]> o
<Sky[x]> ej kok mate ker karmo ? :D
<Sky[x]> jst vidm da sem svoh k mam sam 7 hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> tole ti ne bo kaj dost pomagal pri karmi
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa mam ~800
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> in pol vidm da ene 20 prevodov je blo bla approvanih :D
<andrejz> jaz mam tam ~27 000 :D
<CrazyLemon> lejga kako lurka prasc...sam čaka kdo bo omenu besedo "karma"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> da bi pa kaj pomagal to pa ne ;)
<Sky[x]> andrejz: je car kar se tice prevodov dam kapo dol :P
<andrejz> lol, od kje pa misliš da je karma pršla, sam zato k vsak dan v bazo hekam al kaj ? :p
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne ..zato ker vsak dan neki napišeš
<CrazyLemon> tko bi lahk recimo tudi napisal text za "Sodeluj" povezavo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<andrejz> hm, kaj je pa treba napisat
<andrejz> mogoče kaj napišem zvečer
<andrejz> bbl, film
<CrazyLemon> no kr pejt mal k punci da ne bo spet jezna..ampak pol zvečer pa res pričakujem najmanj 100 besed
<CrazyLemon> v tistem postu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] napiši še bzr whoami "Urban Cetinski <mail@gre.sm>"
<CrazyLemon> tko da komitaš da napiše tvoje ime
<CrazyLemon> ko+
<Sky[x]> whoami ne prime ?
<Sky[x]> $ whoami
<Sky[x]> urban
<CrazyLemon> bzr whoami "Urban Cetinski <mail@gre.sm>"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> http://i.imgur.com/ZZwWk.jpg
<Sky[x]> a je ksna opcija da se v terminalu pomaknes na zacetek  ko pises ?
<Sky[x]> najdu :)
<Sky[x]> seprav ko jst zdj kej commitam to lahko vidm na spletu ?
<CrazyLemon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/%2Bjunk/razvoj/
<Pepelka> ~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj : changes
<Sky[x]> na strani recimo ce kak html popravlas da vids a stvar deluje
<CrazyLemon> oz tle spodaj https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj
<Sky[x]> al morm cakat enga da stvar approva
<Pepelka> razvoj : Code : “ubuntu.si New Web Page” team
<CrazyLemon> jah..ne
<CrazyLemon> če html popravlaš pol to delaš na lokalcu
<CrazyLemon> in tam vidiš če stvar deluje
<CrazyLemon> pol ko ti commitaš
<CrazyLemon> in se stvar approvea...pol js vsake X časa se povežem na strežnik
<CrazyLemon> in naredim bzr pull
<CrazyLemon> komaj takrat so popravki vidni na crabdanceu
<Sky[x]> hm ja
<Sky[x]> seprav morm jst pol zdj svojo bazo se postavt
<CrazyLemon> ja..a nimaš že??
<Sky[x]> ne
<CrazyLemon> kak pol razvijaš stuff za RN?
<CrazyLemon> vse delaš na produkcijski mašini?
<Sky[x]> ne zato mas itak dev server
<CrazyLemon> in vsak se poveže na dev server in razvija ? in kako veš kdo je crashal server? :D
<Sky[x]> sej mas SVN
<Sky[x]> k ti comitne na dev in ta pol vids vse
<Sky[x]> tam*
<Sky[x]> dokler se ti sam s html zezas je ok pol k se pa zacnes z php je pa tkole da vsak pr seb dela z drugacnimi nastavitvami cist wrong
<Sky[x]> ker lohk ma en vkloplen magic quotes en pa ne
<Sky[x]> in odobne zadeve
<Sky[x]> pa pac brache uporablas dokler ni stvarstable je ne commitas v glavno vejo
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js avto pucat...lejtr
<Sky[x]> to je dost fail ce bo eden vidu da neki ni ok in bo sel urejat, kar je nekdo ze naredil pred njim pa se ni blo commitan online ?
<Sky[x]> na sreco mam to-do isto sam vsne
<Sky[x]> napsy: sej zbudu :P
<napsy> :)
<napsy> sm ze od sestih zjutri buden :-)
<Sky[x]> aja kaj si su kuram vodo dat pa futr ? :D
<napsy> jup jup pa kravam bivalisce spucat :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zato pa obstaja tist mail kamor lahk napišeš kdo bo kaj delal :)
<CrazyLemon> js pa zdobersek se itak zmeniva kle
<Sky[x]> sej sem napisal dobr da obstaja tist :)
<CrazyLemon> js govorim za mail..ne gdocs
<CrazyLemon> tist google dokument se bl mal gleda
<Sky[x]> a to je mail od skupine slucajno ?
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> al pa preprosto poveš men pa zdoberšku
<CrazyLemon> kaj boš delal pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3287_PCH2707127_Mini-PC_ZOTAC_ZBOX_HD-ID41__SFF_NEXT-GEN
<Pepelka> Mini-PC ZOTAC ZBOX HD-ID41 (SFF NEXT-GEN ION D525) cena
<CrazyLemon> a je tale hudič brez rama ter diska??
<andrejz> BigWhale si tam?
<Sky[x]> zgleda da je res oziroma so pozabil napisat :D
<CrazyLemon> ne ..so kr brez :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak je cena kr kul http://www.solo.si/racunalnitvo-10087/namizni-racunalniki/zotac-13287/mini-pc/zotac-zbox-ad02-mini-pc-amd-e-350-apu-1-6ghz-amd-m1-ddr3-sata-6gbs-usb-3-0-esata-dvi-hdmi-mini-itx/index.html
<Pepelka> Zotac ZBOX-AD02 Mini PC, AMD E-350 APU 1.6GHz, AMD M1, DDR3, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.0, eSATA, DVI, HDMI, Mini-ITX - SOLO
<Sky[x]> wtf ?
<CrazyLemon> 190€
<Sky[x]> pol mors ram se posebej dokupt al kva
<Sky[x]> sam kle omenja DDR3 ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..da veš ker ram kupit ane :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> jst morm 2x po 4gb dat notr v leptop k teh 4gb je cist premal
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa ustvarjaš, da rabiš tolk?
<lynxlynxlynx> al je sam gnome kriv :)
<Sky[x]> 	ful stvari mam odprtih
<Sky[x]> med njimi tud netbeans
<CrazyLemon> vsega je gnome kriv :/
<Sky[x]> opera ff, xchat,adium,virtualbox,dropbox,remote,mail
<lynxlynxlynx> java :s
<Sky[x]> pa se kak parallelse se najde
<Sky[x]> java je pozresna ja
<lynxlynxlynx> opero predlagam zadnji build, kjer cache ne pušča več
<CrazyLemon> ampak tale zotac mini pc mi je pa prekleto všečna napravca
<Sky[x]> najbolj bi blo da na eclipse switchem ceprov mi je fu nepregledn res
<Sky[x]> na osx sem jst :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej maš tud mac builde
<Sky[x]> opero mam zadno verzijo
<Sky[x]> 11.1 al ok je ze
<lynxlynxlynx> http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2011/09/02/new-wahoo-12-00-build-with-updated-core-and-speed-dial
<Pepelka> Opera Desktop Team - New Wahoo 12.00 build with rendering and Speed Dial improvements
<Sky[x]> 11.51
<Sky[x]> dejmo probat :D
<Sky[x]> ma najvec mi browserji,netbeans,parallelse pokur
<CrazyLemon> ff rad popapa ram :)
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, pa ne pozabit naštimat, da nima neomejeno predpomnilnika
<Sky[x]> sovrazm flash :)
<Sky[x]> jst mam mislm da celo skloplen cache :>
<Sky[x]> na automaticsem mel sem dal an off
<Sky[x]> pa gmail mi noce vec v standard view jet mas ti isti problem ?
<Sky[x]> na next opera vidm da gre ormalno
<andrejz> CrazyLemon: kdaj bo nov sestank?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kak sestanek..včeraj ste mel meeeting
<andrejz> včeraj smo prevajal, ja
<andrejz> ampak ubuntu.si sestank mislim
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> ti men raje povej
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti je bl všeč..ikonce pod koledarjem..al ikonce v footerju
<Sky[x]> jst sem pod koledarjem :P
<andrejz> zakaj pa ne bi dal kar pod logotip ubuntu slovenija (tam kjer je belo, je Å¡e veliko prostora)
<andrejz> pa tam na desni bi moralo Å¡e bi nekaj ala "aktualno"
<CrazyLemon> ok..dam pod logotip
<CrazyLemon> takoj ko dobim tegale
<CrazyLemon> http://www.solo.si/racunalnitvo-10087/namizni-racunalniki/zotac-13287/mini-pc/zotac-zbox-ad02-mini-pc-amd-e-350-apu-1-6ghz-amd-m1-ddr3-sata-6gbs-usb-3-0-esata-dvi-hdmi-mini-itx/index.html
<Pepelka> Zotac ZBOX-AD02 Mini PC, AMD E-350 APU 1.6GHz, AMD M1, DDR3, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.0, eSATA, DVI, HDMI, Mini-ITX - SOLO
<lynxlynxlynx> Sky[x]: men dela
<CrazyLemon> lynx je kle tajnik..praši ga kok je keša še ostalo za ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> :P
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> no jaz sem se zmenil z blagajnikom od lugosa
<andrejz> da lahko za nas vodi posebej postavko ubuntu.si in da lahko vedno brez težav ta dnar dobimo pod pogojem, da so vsi računi in donacije naslovljeni na LUGOS (skupaj z njihovo davčno številko)
<andrejz> tako da donations away :)
<CrazyLemon> no kul..pol na solo.si rečem da pošljejo račun lugosu?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne preveč liberalno razumet
<andrejz> lahko poskusiš
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> samo mislim, da ti ne bo ratalo :P
<CrazyLemon> dejte bit razumni no... ne morem js ikonc premaknit z celeronom
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Sky[x]> kups mojga tastarga della ? c2d ? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> athlon xp :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ah kje..js hočem zotac-a
<CrazyLemon> zbox-ad02 :D
<Sky[x]> :D
<yang> kok hocs za c2d
<Sky[x]> ne prodama drgc hec je bil :)
<Sky[x]> k ga majo tastari a srfat po netu :>
<yang> jst mam enga vaiota c2d 15" za prodat
<Sky[x]> jst bi mogu pa svoj centos preselt na amd 3000+ :>
<yang> hm
<yang> tist je ze mal starinsko
<CrazyLemon> andrejz odloču sm se...hočem zotac-a do takrat pa štrajkam!
<andrejz> zobni miški povej :p
<yang> za kak rutercek je se ok
<CrazyLemon> andrejz zobna miška me je odje... že zdavnaj :(
<andrejz> drgač ti pa lahko jaz svoj ultra zmogljiv netbook za majhne dnarje prodam (ATOM powah)
<yang> takega ni
<CrazyLemon> nočem netbook..hočem zamenjat celerona
<yang> teli atomi so igracke
<CrazyLemon> zakaj igračke?
<CrazyLemon> ti novi atomi so več kot dovolj za 80% tistga kar folk dela na PCju
<yang> ker ga ne mores za nic pametnega uporabit
<CrazyLemon> enako velja za apu-je
<yang> sploh pa 1024x600 sucks
<Sky[x]> grega here ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ha? kaka je zdej povezava med resolucijo pa atomi? :)
<yang> govorim za netbook toys
<CrazyLemon> ah
<yang> malo dnarja malo muzike
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem! :)
<andrejz> pravo vprašanje je za koliko denarja še dobiš toliko muzke kot jo rabiš
<yang> 1000 eur?
<andrejz> to pa vsak zase ve
<CrazyLemon> tale zotac ima kar dobr hardware za mal muzke :)
<andrejz> meni je 1000€ absolutno preveč za prenosnik, čeprav sem "kar dost" za računalnikom
<yang> najbolj ugoden nakup so 15"
<andrejz> verjamem da bi na hardwareu za 1000+€ stvari delovale hitreje/bolj gladko
<yang> ce ti format ustreza
<andrejz> ampak grem za ta danr rajš na malce dalši al pa dlje stran na dopust
<yang> jaz pa raje kupim dobro, kot da dvakrat kupujem
<yang> ampak zdajle moram it, format netbookov mi odgovarja, samo naj dajo bolj zmogljiv hardware notr za isto ceno pa bo ok
<andrejz> jaz nimam izkušenj,da bi cenejši računalniki bistveno prej crknili kot dražji
<Grega> Sky[x]?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz to lahk potrdim
<andrejz> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> celeron 2.4ghz dela nonstop že cca. 6-7let
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa disk tudi laufa kot urca
<andrejz> aja, jap
<CrazyLemon> sam je čas da ga menjam...k preveč greje hudič :D
<andrejz> jaz mam za 200€ netbook (acer) pa ga skor vsak dan okol prenašam že > 2,5 leti, ~80% vsega sem prevedel na netbooku pa še vedno lepo dela
<andrejz> iso mam neki poceni renault pa meni dela
<andrejz> prijatelj pa je kupil precej dražjega vw pa ga ima vsaj 4x na leto na servisu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejan20: P: Dvd/rw Pekač Za Prenosnike  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5040/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejan20: P: domeno sexi.si  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5107/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejan20: P: domeno našažena.com  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5108/new/posts/
<andrejz> evo CrazyLemon
<andrejz> tu maš osnutek - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/ubuntu.si/sodeluj.txt
<andrejz> pa popravi in dopiši kar te moti
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kaj za vraga :D
<CrazyLemon> sej imaš dostop do wordpressa
<CrazyLemon> tam napiši
<CrazyLemon> niti registriral se Å¡e nisi.....fant..kaj se s tabo dogaja?!? :>
<andrejz> a se ne bo itak baza uvozila in s tem vsi accounti
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> baza bo stala taka kot je
<Sky[x]> to ni ql
<CrazyLemon> samo ob namestitvi wordpressa se bodo pač dodale nove tabele
<Sky[x]> da bo cel stari forum sel v franze to je treba obvezno prenest
<CrazyLemon> zakaj to ni ql
<CrazyLemon> sej pravim..baza bo ostala taka kot je
<CrazyLemon> kako bo pol forum Å¡el v franze
<andrejz> ja in kaj bo pol če bosta stari in novi account enaka
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ker stari /novi account ?
<CrazyLemon> baza na crabdance ostane na crabdance
<CrazyLemon> baza na ubuntu.si ostane na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> ti bi se zdej registriral na crabdance tolko da urediš tist post...da enkrat ko bo šlo to na ubuntu.si strežnik
<CrazyLemon> ni tega potrebno urejat
<CrazyLemon> ampak se naredi copy paste
<Grega> CrazyLemon: ne-flash resitev http://webapps.si/multi.html :)
<Grega> samo nisem preprican ali je dovolj dobro..
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e dej da se pointer spremeni
<Grega> ?
<CrazyLemon> ko greš na gumb dodaj slike se spremeni pointer v tisto črtico za text..
<Grega> Mja.. ta gumb je v bistvu najvecji problem :)
<Grega> po defaultu je poleg napis, kok je zbranih datotek ipd
<CrazyLemon> čak..a panda ne želi flasha?
<Grega> ne, vseeno jim je
<Grega> ampak na ie full zajebava..
<Grega> in zdaj sem dal, da ce imas IE moras obvezno namestit chrome frame
<Grega> in ce zahtevam chrome frame, lahko itak naredim brez flasha
<Grega> ker vsi drugi browseri podpirajo
<Grega> html5
<andrejz> jaz mam account na strani, samo ne vem kako naj stran urejam CL
<andrejz> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> andrejz
<CrazyLemon> nimaš
<CrazyLemon> sm prej gledal
<CrazyLemon> pa nisi prijavljen
<CrazyLemon> oz. registriran
<CrazyLemon> razn če si se zdej
<andrejz> a registiram se na forumu? al je treba v wp
<CrazyLemon> wp
<CrazyLemon> a je crabdance down?
<CrazyLemon> al js padam
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ti naredim js userja?
<andrejz> no nared
<zdobersek> halo? sem se tu?
<Sky[x]> out si
<andrejz> no zdaj sem jaz osnutek gor vrgel
<andrejz> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=6
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Sodeluj
<andrejz> pa naj kdo popravi/spremeni/dopolni
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pjoing
<polz> wow, kr neki folka
<polz> clo znanga
<polz> spet iste face
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pjang
<zdobersek> mam mockup
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://i54.tinypic.com/2yyci6f.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek go for it
<CrazyLemon> sicer bi raj vidu da ostane siva v podnaslovih
<CrazyLemon> ker mal ublaži vso to oranžnost
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> btw zdobersek ti isces htpc
<CrazyLemon> http://www.solo.si/racunalnitvo-10087/namizni-racunalniki/zotac-13287/mini-pc/zotac-zbox-ad02-mini-pc-amd-e-350-apu-1-6ghz-amd-m1-ddr3-sata-6gbs-usb-3-0-esata-dvi-hdmi-mini-itx/index.html
<CrazyLemon> <3
<Pepelka> Zotac ZBOX-AD02 Mini PC, AMD E-350 APU 1.6GHz, AMD M1, DDR3, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.0, eSATA, DVI, HDMI, Mini-ITX - SOLO
<zdobersek> o sexy
<zdobersek> hvala
<CrazyLemon> sicer nima diska niti rama
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi brez tega je tale zotac fckin sexy
<zdobersek> so se manjsi
<zdobersek> http://www.zotacusa.com/zbox-amd-e-350-apu-barebone-zbox-ad10-u.html
<Pepelka> ZOTAC ZBOX AMD E-350 APU 1.6 GHz Dual Core Barebone Mini-PC [ZBOX-NANO-AD10-U]
<CrazyLemon> ja...ampak tale je <3
<zdobersek> nc ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: potem bom zacel kr tole trenutno Ubuntu temo spreminjat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek go for it
<zdobersek> pa footer je se treba na forum dat.
<zdobersek> AMPAK ...
<CrazyLemon> AMPAK
<zdobersek> je zdle kosarka
<zdobersek> al pa kej boljsga po tv
<CrazyLemon> ni nič
<CrazyLemon> tko da kr
<CrazyLemon> počasi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> opa, helena blagne in dunajski decki
<andrejz> zdoberšek, tole lahko prevajaš - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/oneiric/+pots/ubuntu-help/sl/
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “ubuntu-help” : Translations : Series oneiric : Ubuntu Documentation
<zdobersek> o.o
<andrejz> to je dokumentacija za 11.10
<andrejz> sicer se lahko do 15.9. Å¡e malo nizi spreminjajo
<andrejz> isto kar je pod ubuntu.si/faq, samo da je za 11.10 prilagojeno
<CrazyLemon> andrejz tisto kar si ti naredu bi lahko tudi js :D
<BigWhale> andrejz, zdej sem tle
<CrazyLemon> js sm mislu da boš vsaj malo oblikoval besedilo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zotac.com/index.php?option=com_wheretobuy&Itemid=274
<Pepelka> ZOTAC - It's time to play! - Where to buy
<CrazyLemon> Eurora d.o.o.
<CrazyLemon> in greš na page
<CrazyLemon> http://www.eurora.si/
<CrazyLemon> lmao :)
<Pepelka> EURORA d.o.o.
<CrazyLemon> kdo bi me financiral da postanem uradni zastopnik za zotac?? :D
<zdobersek> slab zastopnik bi bil
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<CrazyLemon> povsod bi pisal
<CrazyLemon> zotac <3
<CrazyLemon> in bi folk to kupu
<CrazyLemon> so pa prekleto lepe napravce!
<andrejz> @BigWhale: ~ 2000 nizov je bilo prevedenih / pregledanih včeraj
<andrejz> tolk za novico
<CrazyLemon> andrejz emmmm..veš kaj bi pa js rabu :)
<andrejz> hiter povej k se mi mudi
<CrazyLemon> tisto k si skopiral od kataloncev
<andrejz> ja?
<CrazyLemon> tisto bi rabu ja
<andrejz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/zakaj_ubuntu.html
<andrejz> tle maš pa še original - http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/42
<Pepelka> ¿Por qué Ubuntu? | Ubuntu-ast
<CrazyLemon> sicer bi raje vidu rar..ampak če ti se že mudi
<andrejz> saj je en html
<nafisa> kok si ti zbirčn, namest da bi bil zadovoljen s tem, kar dobiš
<andrejz> linki so itak do slik nekje na njihovih strežnikih
<nafisa> oj, andrejz
<andrejz> živjo
<nafisa> hi, krejzi limona
<andrejz> moram it pa punco v dobro voljo spravt (predolgo tle gor visim)
<andrejz> bbl
<nafisa> tyt
<nafisa> pozdravi jo
<andrejz> bom :)
<CrazyLemon> tvoja punca je dostkrat slabe volje
<Sky[x]> hehe
<andrejz> wonder why :P
<CrazyLemon> nevem če bo šlo tako naprej andrejz ..res ne vem!
<nafisa> ja, halo ... lej kolk na kompu visi
<CrazyLemon> :A
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<Sky[x]> enkrt bo negova pnca prsal pod negovmu nickom gor in nas vse nekam poslala :"D
<nafisa> če bi jo ti mel ... bi bla tud skos slabe volje
<nafisa> če nis na kompu ...
<nafisa> si pa na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ah kje!
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..hey tudi tebi.. in seveda sm zbirčn..če lahk dobim rar čemu bi bil zadovoljen z html :D
<Aseq> andrejz, v zakaj_ubuntu.html imaš Slovenščino z malo začetnico
<zdobersek> si mora najt posebno punco, tako, k ma raj, da ga ne vidi
<CrazyLemon> jezike se piše z malo začetnico
<nafisa> zdobersek, kje si se pa ti slovensko učil?
<nafisa> Slovenija ... slovenščina
<Aseq> my bad.
<nafisa> aja, Aseq
<nafisa> ary, zdobersek
<nafisa> sry*
<Aseq> me je zmotlo, ker ni pridevnik :\
<Aseq> se opravičujem
<nafisa> ammmmmmm ... kdaj si pa ti v Å¡olo hodu?
<nafisa> če si srednjo dolončal pred '91 ... pol ti opravičmo
<Aseq> nisem :) srednjo sem lani končal
<nafisa> ammmmmmmmmmm ... potem ti pa ne opravičmo
<nafisa> tako hitro se pa ne sme pozabt
<Grega> jaz mu!
<Aseq> vsaj en, hvala Grega
<nafisa> Grega, ti vsakmu oprostiš ... še men, ko ti ga nečem potegnt :P
<Grega> tebi sem hvalezen
<nafisa> looooool
<nafisa> sej vem, da si gej ... sam ti ni treba tega javno razlagat, no
<lynxlynxlynx> btw Aseq, v angleščini je pa kontra
<Aseq> ja, sem lih vidu
<nafisa> lynx ... sam angleščina ni slovenščina
<nafisa> najbolje se jezika naučiš, če ne primerjaš z drugim jezikom
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ne
<nafisa> dokler smo imeli za latinščino istega profesorja kot za grščino ...
<lynxlynxlynx> pri besednjaku ti lahko precej pomaga
<nafisa> nismo latinščine nič znali ... pa ne ker tipo ne bi znal latinsko ... ampak ker nam je primerjave delal pa neki blo podobn pa neki lih obratn ...
<nafisa> besednjaku ne ...
<nafisa> velke pa male začetnice, sklanjatve in to sranje ...
<nafisa> to pa ne lih
<nafisa> sploh pri slovenščini ... ko je zafukan jezik u PM
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<nafisa> en mi je na kupidu nalimu link iz owca.info ... linux na namizju
<CrazyLemon> bah kok je pc počasen..nujno potrebujem zotac-a
<Grega> nafisa: zakaj ta nestrpnost proti gejem?! zakaj?!
<nafisa> nisem nestrpna
<Grega> 20:36 < nafisa> sej vem, da si gej ... sam ti ni treba tega javno razlagat, no
<nafisa> sam povedala sem, da ti ni treba povedat vsega
<Grega> to je nestrpnost
<nafisa> ni
<Grega> a ti pa lahko javno razlagas kako mas 5 dildotov v riti?
<Grega> saj ti ni treba tega javno govorit!
<nafisa> nikol jih nisem mela!
<Grega> ah, sigurno je kje slika
<nafisa> ne obstaja!
<Grega> sploh pa si zgresla bistvo, spet
<CrazyLemon> kako je že če želiš v css-ju določit da se upošteva tvoje pravilo samo če znački X sledi Y
<CrazyLemon> X + Y?
<CrazyLemon> al je X Y { } ?
<Grega> x y, ce se prav razumeva
<zdobersek1> .class ul li {}
<zdobersek1> npr.
<zdobersek1> imo
<zdobersek1> drugac pa idje notr nasopi
<Grega> <div class="ena"><div class="dva">...</div></div>
<Grega> je
<Grega> .ena .dva { ... }
<CrazyLemon> hah..zrihtu
<CrazyLemon> ty
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntu.crabdance.com/wordpress/?page_id=2
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu | Zakaj Ubuntu?
<Grega> ql
<Grega> jaz bi dal belo ozadje zgoraj, ko je slider
<Sky[x]> a ni prevelika slika tole ? da ti pride cez cel ekran
<CrazyLemon> naah..je bilo pa je tko kul..ker je blurry :D
<Grega> ali pa en odtenek ta rdeco-oranzne, da bi zgledalo nekako 3d
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] če maš 10" je
<CrazyLemon> če maš 19"
<CrazyLemon> pol ni
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> 940px je ql
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: +1
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejan20: P: Dvd/rw Pekač Za Prenosnike  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5040/new/posts/
<Grega> za "z" (obozujem) ne vem ce je ravno isti font
<CrazyLemon> sj to je zdej meaningless a je isti al ne..se bodo že te majhne podrobnosti zrihtal ko bo na produkcijski mašini ter online
<CrazyLemon> zdej lih da mamo vsebino
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšla je prva beta različica Ubuntu 11.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5104/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> http://www.internetmojster.com/trgovina/phpbb-na-vozniski-izpit-com.html
<Pepelka> phpbb na Vozniski-izpit.com - InternetMojster.com
<Sky[x]> ce kerga zanima :)
<Sky[x]> Prenavljam portal Vozniski-izpit.com ,zato iščem nekoga, ki zna vdelati forum phpbb v temo, ki temelji na platformi wordpress.
<Sky[x]> Vse zainteresirane prosim, da pošljejo mail na info@vozniski-izpit.com .
<Sky[x]> tukej si lahko ubuntu.si mal prihodkov nardi hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu ne
<CrazyLemon> ker smo neprofitna organizacija
<lynxlynxlynx> prihodki in profit sta dve različni zadevi
<lynxlynxlynx> profit == dobiček
<zdobersek1> tko da lahko delamo, smo zato placani, ampak potem to porabmo za mini zotace?
<zdobersek1> al je to pol isto dobicek?
<Grega> lahko tud npr donirate meni
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx torej ti želiš rečt da vse prihodke moramo tudi porabit isto leto
<CrazyLemon> da ni dobička ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<CrazyLemon> piece of cake
<CrazyLemon> js si dost stvari želim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> recimo nove gume potrebujem
<lynxlynxlynx> ni tko preprosto
<lynxlynxlynx> društvo se lahko ukvarja s pridobitno dejavnostjo, ampak mora bit za to registrirana in omenjeno v statutu
<lynxlynxlynx> neprofitnost pa zagotoviš s tem, da se prihodki porabijo za delovanje (kar je spet določeno v statutu)
<CrazyLemon> no..pol je preprosto..ker lugos je vse to
<lynxlynxlynx> statut je za preverit
<Sky[x]> vi naredite on vam pa kao donira
<Sky[x]> pa je to to :)
<lynxlynxlynx> to bi blo še boljš, ja, ker ni ddv
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa korupcija :P
<CrazyLemon> true that
<polz> wow, kolk prometa je kle
<CrazyLemon> oh celebrity :D
<CrazyLemon> kera čast :$
<CrazyLemon> :))
<polz> CrazyLemon: hehe, nism celebrity
<CrazyLemon> polz seveda si..uglavnem welcome! :D
<polz> CrazyLemon: so oddajo spet ukinl
<polz> drgac pa... ce mate kle cajt se pogovarjat... a bi kej Lugos prevzel? ;)
<CrazyLemon> polz ahh očitno ne poznaš situacijo z ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> smo na dobri poti da postanemo lugos.si...glede aktivnosti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<polz> a ni tko, da je ubuntu.si par mladcev, k se kao bojijo starih prdcev od lugosa?
<polz> aja, OK, sam, da se to dogaja :)
<CrazyLemon> bojimo se ne ..ko bi vsaj ti stari prdci večkrat delili kako pametno z nami! :)
<nafisa> polžek ... teka teka :D lol
<polz> CrazyLemon: jah... vecina ma mulce...
<polz> CrazyLemon: drugi mamo pa sluzbo ;)
<polz> no.. OK... uni, k majo mulce, majo ponavad tud sluzbo
<CrazyLemon> polz vem vem..sej si mi bil asistent :$    :))
<Sky[x]> podprem cazya "bojimo se ne ..ko bi vsaj ti stari prdci večkrat delili kako pametno z nami! :)"
<polz> nafisa: bl rola pa kolesar, ampak OK
<polz> CrazyLemon: aja... ups :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ja vprašte kej, ne sam za dnar :P
<polz> CrazyLemon: ob keri uri s pa hodu?
<CrazyLemon> polz sežana :) tko da je bila sam ena ura
<polz> nafisa: kdo s ti?
<polz> CrazyLemon: sweet...
<nafisa> una, ko pr sosed sedi
<polz> CrazyLemon: a si bil na tem roku prejsn tedn?
<polz> nafisa: Tarbula al Afra?*
<CrazyLemon> glede ubuntu.si je pa tko..trenutno se res nekaj dogaja - ampak to sam zato ker želimo postavit novo spletno stran ter malce refreshat forum... drugače se pa fura lenoba :)
<nafisa> Dinga
<polz> nafisa: uu, te reference pa ne prepoznam. URL?
<polz> CrazyLemon: hehe, sam pazte, da kar kol se bo delal...
<CrazyLemon> tko da upam da po tem ko postavimo stran in ko dobimo nekaj več pravic na strežniku da bomo bili malce bl aktivni..in takrat se lahko začnemo tudi okrog Lugosa pogovarjat
<polz> CrazyLemon: pozna vec kt 1.5 cloveka
<polz> da ne bo spet tko kt situacija s plone na lugosu
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: sem mal popravu footer pa porinu stvar v bzr
<CrazyLemon> polz ne nisem bil na tem roku ker sem že naredu februarja..al kdaj je bil rook
<CrazyLemon> rok*
<polz> aha, super
<polz> na tem roku je slo tud dobr folku
<polz> v LJ pa se tolk bols
<polz> nafisa: torej, ktera Dinga si?
<nafisa> zajebavam te
<polz> nafisa: neee, a reeeees?
<polz> nafisa: jest sm pa mislu, da si 100% resna
<nafisa> reeeeeeeesssssssss
<CrazyLemon> polz ampak veš kaj ne morem verjet..dejansko sem vidu ubuntu.si kot vir za Operacijske Sisteme na učilnici! :D      tko da..ne bi škodlo če bi tudi ti mal naredu reklame :))
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 pull-am
<Sky[x]> crazy: to je pa batagel
<polz> CrazyLemon: jah... zdej, k me ni na TV, bom mal tezi
<Sky[x]> sej on je bil tud na ubuntu partyu k je bil v pipi nazadne
<polz> CrazyLemon: k bom 1x v redu postimow blog, bom vrjetn dal link tja
<polz> CrazyLemon: ampak sej ves, lugos je bols ;)
<CrazyLemon> polz no kar! in ja..sej vem :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 done
<polz> CrazyLemon: ampak... no... v sloveniji rabmo lugos.si, ubuntu.si, bsd.si
<polz> al kaj so ze uni k so kao unixasi pa jim je linux pod castjo uporablat
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<polz> nafisa: a sm tebe tud ucu?
<nafisa> kwa je?
<nafisa> kter pa si?
<polz> nafisa: un s copkom
<nafisa> kdo ma pa čopka? o.O
<polz> nafisa: mejhn, vpadljiv
<Sky[x]> sej freebsd.si smo ucasih mel pa je vse propadl ker ni blo zanimanja :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 zgleda kul :)
<polz> nafisa: jest... že ene 20 let
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: bi blo pod footerjem dobr met se 20 pikslov zraka? da se kr ne izgubi vse skup na robu okna.
<nafisa> sej loh priimk poveš
<nafisa> ne bom huda
<nafisa> prišepneš mi ga lahko
<polz> Sky[x]: ne da ni zanimanja... sam folk z zanimanjem nima cajta
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 bi blo ja..ker  zdej zgleda kot da se ne konča
<polz> nafisa: kerga od dveh? :)
<polz> nafisa: pa dej no, sej me folk pozna kt polža
<nafisa> NIMAM BLAGE, KDO NAJ BI BIL
<polz> ta nick mam že .. u, hudirja, skor 17 let?
<nafisa> ja, jst pa nafisa od decembra lani
<polz> nafisa: a če ti povem ime pa priimk, boš pa kej več vedla?
<nafisa> pa mi ta bolj paše kot un, ko imam ime svoje noter
<nafisa> ja, verjetno, da bi vesla pol, če si me uču al me nis
<CrazyLemon> ne bo..Å¡e to da ve da ima nick od decembra lani je uspeh :))
<nafisa> vedla*
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, oslarije si vse zapomnem
<polz> nafisa: vrjem, če bi te, bi poznala moj nick :)
<lynxlynxlynx> drama
<polz> kje je kle drama?
<nafisa> lynxlynxlynx, kje vidš dramo?
<Sky[x]> drama pr basketu :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 15px se mi zdi dovolj :)
<lynxlynxlynx> med vrsticami
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: 10px je dost, pa se senco bom dal.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ne no..pust sence :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: v bazaarju
<CrazyLemon> polz ko si že tle ..a bi ti kej povedal na recimo naslednjem ubuntu release partyu ? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 pull-ed
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj ko bi ti?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pssst
<nafisa> kaj psstttttt ...
<nafisa> brihtn si
<nafisa> sam si ljenčinu u pišku maminu
<polz> CrazyLemon: kdaj bo to?
<CrazyLemon> polz konec oktobra
<CrazyLemon> mogoče celo v začetku novembra..ni še datuma za release party
<polz> CrazyLemon: v principu bi vrjetn Å¡lo kej...
<polz> CrazyLemon: ampak zaenkrat lahk sam popljuvam to, kar se grejo pr Ubuntu
<nafisa> jebote siol ... včasih mi je delal NP ... zdej pa skos neki ven meče pa drka v glavo
<polz> oz. kar se grejo vsi razvijalci desktop aplikacij pod linuxom
<CrazyLemon> polz sej to lih nekaj minut -15/20/30    lih tolko da David ni sam :D
<polz> res... utter crap
<nafisa> že 3x sem rihtala omrežje v dveh mescih
<polz> nafisa: na kaksen nacin pa crkava?
<CrazyLemon> polz lej..zaradi mene tudi to lahko :D
<polz> CrazyLemon: mislm... a si probow uporablat unity na računalniku, k ma 1 jedro?
<CrazyLemon> polz hell no :D
<polz> no, točn to
<polz> kaj mi bo shell, k požre več procesorja od vseh uporabnih programov, k jih poganjam?
<polz> resno... wtf?
<CrazyLemon> ma pri unity ni toliko problem jedro kot je problem ram..nazadnje ko sem ga uporabljal je mel tako lep memory leak
<CrazyLemon> da sm mel byobu odprt pa firefox..pa je kurlo cca. 1.4gb
<polz> CrazyLemon: ma tud če nima leakov, še zmer uporablja ene prosojnosti pa ne vem kaj
<lynxlynxlynx> ehehe
<polz> compositing na polno
<polz> driverji pa v k...
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj bi bli release partiji brez trolanja predavateljev? nic :)
<polz> lynxlynxlynx: ma to ni trolanje
<lynxlynxlynx> se strinjam, sam kanal se pa najbrz ne
<polz> lynxlynxlynx: k sm začel uporabljat linux na desktopu, so se windows skril na celi črti...
<polz> lynxlynxlynx: zdej... mamo en neuporabn sranje
<polz> še najbliži uporabnmu desktopu pride kak xfce
<polz> gnome pa unity sta nekje na nivoju KDE 4.0
<polz> KDE je pa.. mal boljši...
<polz> ampak Å¡e zmerej na 1G Å¡teka
<polz> plasma žre resurse skor neomejeno...
<polz> pol mamo pa Å¡e virtuoso
<polz> k je tolk v k..., da se lahko samo smejiš
<nafisa> grrrrrrrrr
<polz> overengineered rešitev za probleme, k jih v bistvu niti še nimamo
<lynxlynxlynx> za izkljucit, ja
<polz> nafisa: pošl kuverto z belim prahom na siol ;)
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> bele pa ne bom pošiljala na siol ... je predraga
<nafisa> (pazi zdej limuna)
<CrazyLemon> polz ona vse belo posnifa..
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Sky[x]> supr ozracje uzunej za lavfat sam za info :)
<BigWhale> Woohoo! http://twitpic.com/6g47mh
<Pepelka> I've done some hacking on new #gwibber and this is what ... on Twitpic
<nafisa> Sky[x], izvoli
<BigWhale> tole je rezultat mojga jamminga!
<BigWhale> jammanja?
<Sky[x]> nafisa: sej bom su pomoje najprej mal sklec, trebusnakov pa kviht pol pa se tek za sproscanje misic :)
<CrazyLemon> jammovanja?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> no, fajn
<nafisa> jst bi tud laufala, tko k sem učas :(
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale torej rezultat je...monolog? :D
<CrazyLemon> pa BigWhale kje so kake fotke? :)
<polz> Sky[x]: a ti to v LJ?
<Sky[x]> jp
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, jutr bom zrihtal, dans me cel dan ni blo doma... :/ viza potekla...
<Sky[x]> BW: a nis v slo ?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale no sej se ne mudi sam mi povej..a poznaš ker image service k omogoča group upload na X račun? ker rabimo za ubuntu.si
<BigWhale> hmm
<CrazyLemon> flickr pa picasa odpadeta..ker ne ponujata tega
<CrazyLemon> photobucket prav tako
<zdobersek1> group upload?
<Sky[x]> crazy: poglej ce tole omogoca slike nalagat http://issuu.com/
<Pepelka> Issuu - You Publish
<polz> Sky[x]: maš škrge? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 da lahk dodaš maile oseb katerim se potem posreduje url prek katerega pol se lahk nalagajo slike...ali kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> torej da večja skupina ljudi lahk uploada na en acc
<CrazyLemon> in da ta skupina ljudi niso random boti
<zdobersek1> roger that.
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ne vem če je to to :)
<CrazyLemon> po opisu sodeč ni
<Sky[x]> polz: ma krge ?
<Sky[x]> to je bolj za revije listat v flash nacinu drgac
<polz> Sky[x]: organ za dihanje v vodi
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Sky[x]> sen ne gre dez :)
<Sky[x]> do tivolija pa nazaj lepo u izi da sam se padem v postlo pol :)
<polz> Sky[x]: prejle je Å¡el
<polz> Sky[x]: luže pa tud niso izpuhtele v slabi uri
<Sky[x]> luze niso sploh problem :)
<Sky[x]> pa itak grem po asfaltu :)
<Sky[x]> kva folk dela jao
<Sky[x]> FB like gumbe dajejo cez oglase in ce hoces lajkat pa zgresis kliknes na oglas grrr
<CrazyLemon> sej to je njihov namen :D verjetno tako pokrije stroške strežnika..ker je dovolj takih k lajkajo vsako neumnost :D
<Sky[x]> jp
<lynxlynxlynx> reminds me of hoffman
<Sky[x]> kar kol delaas lahko racunas da 2% ljudi to bo nardil pol pa preracunej :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Deluge noče seedat  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5106/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js neki dat pod zob..brb
<nafisa> dober tek, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> ta noč je moja ... in pijem vino
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um5XzfaFo8Q
<Pepelka> The Facebook Liker      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx nice one :D
<Sky[x]> pa smo nazaj :)
<nafisa> oj, Sky[x]
<nafisa> kako kaj matej?
<Grega> http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/827766-google-pac-man-game-eats-up-5-million-hours-of-work-time
<Pepelka> Google Pac-Man game eats up 5 million hours of work time | Metro.co.uk
<Sky[x]> http://oust.me/urbancetinski
<Pepelka> Oust.me - Your life should be a game.
<Sky[x]> grrr :>
<CrazyLemon> oh ja
<CrazyLemon> zotac-a hočem! :)
<Sky[x]> delej p si ga kup :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj če mi ga lahk nekdo drug kupi??
<CrazyLemon> bomo že poskrbeli da bo lugos dal dnar :))
<nafisa> lugos naj prej men vrne keš
<nafisa> pol se pa ti z njimi pogovarji
<CrazyLemon> nč...bo treba modem izštekat
<polz> nafisa: za kaj nej bi ti bli pa dolžni?
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<polz> nafisa: pa a si dostavla račun Vernekarju?
<nafisa> ammm ... al ma andrejz al pa veliki midri kit
<nafisa> en od teh dveh ma račun
<nafisa> pa na naslov se mi zdi, da je bil original račun poslan
<polz> in nis dubla dnarja?
<polz> kolk cajt pa to že traja?
<nafisa> od včer :D
<nafisa> :P
<polz> jao
<polz> kaj si pa včer nabavlala?
<polz> mislm.. kaj se je tacga dogajal, da je lugos plačal?
<nafisa> 3. september 2011?
<polz> in zakaj naj bi bil to poseben dan?
<nafisa> prevajalski maraton?
<polz> jah oprosti, ne spomnim se, da bi bilo o tem kaj dosti na lugos-org
<polz> na lugos-list pa AFAIK sploh ni Å¡lo
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-27
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx :)
<sasa84> dhbiker, elow elow ;)
<dhbiker> mornin
<lupastro> pol bande je že pokonci vidim, dobro jutro vsem :)
<sasa84> ooo lupastro  ;))
<sasa84> prid še ti k naši bandi,,,bomo še bl sumljivi :D
<lupastro> haha
<lupastro> a to, ko imate ubuntu urice, vas bodo zamenjali za kšne atentatorje :P LOL Hahaha
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ej, a boš pršou na kšne ubuntu urice v PO?
<lupastro> bi, sam sem s časom bolj švoh
<lupastro> tudi radioamaterji me vabijo na obisk, pa enostavno nea gre....
<lupastro> bistrški ne postojnski, da se razumemo :)
<sasa84> achsoo ;)
<lupastro> aaa?
<sasa84> ahaaaaaa :D
<lupastro> kje, kdo kaj....?
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx pa sam gor pa dol skače ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> powertop --calibrate :)
<sasa84> :))
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, the Lord!
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, ma bo...ti?
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo kle ki ve neki o končnih avtomatih? :)
<CrazyLemon> imam eno vprašanje o pravilnostni tabeli
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk se to bedno sliš v slovenščini
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, nimam pojma
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: test me.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nimam časa za igrice ! :D
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj al ne? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: neki bi moral.
<zdobersek> garantiram sicer nic ne.
<CrazyLemon> lets sajbr
<ziga555> Hoj
<ziga555> Morda kdo tukaj ve kakšno hitrost prenosa bi rabil za Full HD?
<CrazyLemon> js vem js vem js vem
<alyosha> nestoj streljat
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ko si že tle..se spomneš enkrat ko je tip slikal tablo v računalniški in objavil na internetu..
<CrazyLemon> kaj si tudi ti takrat slikal?
<alyosha> znano mi je neki
<alyosha> to je pa use
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, mi lahko odgovoriš če veš?
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 odgovor je seveda - odvisno :)
<ziga555> Ja, ribližno?
<ziga555> približno*
<zdobersek> a gremo poracunat?
<ziga555> Vbistvu me zanima za lokalno, preko wi-fi-ja
<Zx4321> Pozdravljeni
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 nimaš se česa bat..lokalno
<CrazyLemon> no..ubistvu če je crappy router.. ga boš mogu dostikrat rebootat :)
<Zx4321> Ali se da kako testirati zvočno kartico?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek do it!
<ziga555> ja ma vbistvu, bi moralo biti 10Mbit dovolj?
<CrazyLemon> Zx4321 se da... tako da predvajaš zvok :)))
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 jp..več kot dovolj
<Zx4321> To sem že naredil in hrešči. :)
<Zx4321> V soboto je začel
<CrazyLemon> Zx4321 kako pa hrešči? hrešči tako kot da je šla membrana..ali hrešči tako kot da je preveč naglas?
<ziga555> Sem hotel preveriti svoje znanje, ker enemu tipu Å¡teka fullhd na wi-fi predvajalniku, pa mu eni svetujejejo da je 54 Mbit premalo...
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ni premalo :) testiraj tko da greš na youtube in daš na full HD filmček..nato desni klik in show video properties oz. neki v tem smislu
<Zx4321> Tako kot da bi bili toni malo zamaknjeni. Hrešči preko vgrajenih zvočnikov (Laptop) in slušalk.
<CrazyLemon> in boš vidu koliko je bandwidth
<CrazyLemon> Zx4321 zalaufaj alsamixer v terminalu pa zmanjšaj zvok (torej da ne bo 100% povsod)
<CrazyLemon> če še vedno hrešči..je naslednji korak reinstall/update alse
<CrazyLemon> vmes lahko probaš še killat pulseaudio
<CrazyLemon> ipd
<CrazyLemon> !g inurl:ubuntu.si težave z zvokom
<Pepelka70> problem z zvokom (Stran 1) - Težave s programi - Ubuntu.si forum https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5448/
<CrazyLemon> blah
<Zx4321> Žiga, glej jaz sem delal za nekaj slo ponudnikov IP TV in nihče nima več kot 15 mb za TV mislim da so dejansko tam okoli 7-9.
<ziga555> CrazyLemon. Drugače pa z oddaljenstjo od wi-fija je hitrost še vedno visoka, samo ping je ponavadi večji, ane?
<CrazyLemon> Zx4321 https://www.ubuntu.si/vodic/12.04/sound-broken.html
<Pepelka70> Težave z zvokom
<CrazyLemon> tukaj imaš spodaj
<CrazyLemon> mogoče kaj pomaga
<CrazyLemon> bbs
<Zx4321> So se v soboto kakšni gonilniki za zvok nadgrajevali? Mislim da se niso, ne? Ker do sobote je delalo bp.
<lynxlynxlynx> res preveri glasnost, ker se komot resetira na previsoko
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ne samo master
<zdobersek> commander tud!
<dz0ny_> ziga555: kakšen full hd ti to govoriš
<ziga555> 1080p
<dz0ny_> ziga555: tv signal, iptv, bluray 1080p ima od 9Mb/s do 26MB/s
<dz0ny_> pa wlan ni full-duplex
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t532645
<CrazyLemon> amd ftw :>
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: q fx gre na am3+?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ni že fx na am3?
<CrazyLemon> am3+*
<dz0ny_> zgleda da je osvisno od palte
<dz0ny_> plate
<dz0ny_> z gigabyte se lahko obrišem pod nosom, sem preveril i ne podpira, čeprav so obljube bile
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: koliko si zadnjič že dobil glxgeras
<dz0ny_> 3000+
<sasa84> oj dz0ny_ :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ah kje..~780FPS
<CrazyLemon> 3000+ je bilo v 5s
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2012/08/univerza_v_ljubljani_pozabila_podaljsati_akreditacijo.aspx
<Pepelka70> UL zaradi zamujenega roka grozi izguba javne veljavnosti - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> super.
<zdobersek> 'Če bi Univerza v Ljubljani ali katera koli ustanova torej izgubila akreditacijo, bi študentje izgubili študentski status in vse pravice, povezane s tem. "Izobrazba, ki bi bila pridobljena na taki instituciji, ne bi imela javne veljave," pojasnjujejo na ministrstvu in dodajajo, da rešitev tovrstnih razmer v zakonu ni predvidena.'
<zdobersek> zdej pa sploh nimam razloga, da se spravim ucit.
<CrazyLemon> To pomeni, da zavodi, ki jim do zakonsko določenega roka akreditacije ne bi podaljšali, javne veljavnosti ne bi izgubili 31. 12. 2012, ampak 30. 9. 2013.
<CrazyLemon> nč bat
<CrazyLemon> imaš še eno celo leto :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, wtf???
<sasa84> jao :S
<sasa84> ma sej bodo poštimal :)
<sasa84> fantje, jst mam hud problem
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdobersek, dz0ny_ ?
<sasa84> Å¡mrk :(
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ok, thx, sva na istem
<dz0ny_> sasa84: hey :)
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> mam 'coding' problem :P
<dz0ny_> kje si zdej pri for? :)
<dz0ny_> btw če UL propade https://www.coursera.org/
<sasa84> loop :
<Pepelka70> Coursera.org
<sasa84> dz0ny_, navodila so taka...
<sasa84> Write a for loop that prints out numbers 100 through 150. The test will fail, but you can check the console to make sure you did it right.
<sasa84> Now, inside the block, change your code so you are calculating the square of i and store it in the variable square. Use multiplication to calculate the square, not the ^ character.
<sasa84> Change the console.log statement so it outputs the square instead of i.
<sasa84> jaz pa sem nrdila...
<sasa84> for (var i=100; i<=150; i*i)
<sasa84> {	
<sasa84> console.log(i*i);
<sasa84> }
<sasa84> in mi browser zmrzne
<sasa84> sm že parkrat tud kej drgač probala...pa kr zmrzne chrome :)))
<dz0ny_> i++ uporabi
<dz0ny_> pa console.log(i)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: sry pozabil omenit
<sasa84> Oops, try again.
<sasa84> Make sure you're 1) starting the loop on 100 and 2) squaring it.
<dz0ny_> namesto prvega i*i (btw zakaj si tukaj množila)
<sasa84> prvi del sm mela prou... mene un del matra s square :S
<dz0ny_> aja ne brem navodil sry
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny_> for (var i=100; i<=150; i*i) tole je bilo narobe
<dz0ny_> i*i je množil
<dz0ny_> un ta drugi si mela pa prow console.log(i*i)
<sasa84> Now, inside the block, change your code so you are calculating the square of i and store it in the variable square. Use multiplication to calculate the square, not the ^ character.
<dz0ny_> daj mi link do naloge
<dz0ny_> kolikor sem gledal naloga ne preverja square sprejemljivke
<dz0ny_> aja lahko pa uporabiš tudi Math.sqrt
<dz0ny_> aaj ne smeš bedna naloga
<CrazyLemon> jao jao sasa84 :D
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon ? :)))
 * sasa84 začne grizljat CrazyLemon po vratu
<sasa84> !!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj to počneš za vraga :D
<sasa84> if/else :P
<sasa84> hihihihih
<CrazyLemon> če greš od N do M s korakom 1..je vedno i++ oziroma v določenih primerih ++i
<sasa84> ja...to sm mela prou
<sasa84> ma tist množenje :S
<CrazyLemon> ne nisi..ker si mela i*i :D
<sasa84> Now, inside the block, change your code so you are calculating the square of i and store it in the variable square. Use multiplication to calculate the square, not the ^ character.
<CrazyLemon> square = i*i;
<dz0ny_> še vedno ne vem al rabiš zračuna square ali square root
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no...? :)
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> CrazyLemon, no...? :)<CrazyLemon> square = i*i;
<CrazyLemon> console.log(square);
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj sm mela prou
<sasa84> aaa...čak ;)
<sasa84> square=i*i
<sasa84> čak ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne nisi mela prav..reku sm ti..ti si Å¡la 100100 < = 150 v drugem koraku :D
<sasa84> ReferenceError: square is not defined
<sasa84> Oops, try again.
<sasa84> Make sure you're 1) starting the loop on 100 and 2) squaring it.
<CrazyLemon> var ti manjka :)
<CrazyLemon> var square =0; square = i*i;
<dz0ny_> for (var i=100; i<=150; i++) == for (var i=100; i<=150;  i = i +1;)  ni enako for (var i=100; i<=150; i+1)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pa ne znotraj for zanke
<dz0ny_> ker bo vsakič ponastavila na nič
<dz0ny_> hm mogoče pa ne preverja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ vem
<CrazyLemon> ampak piše lepo
<CrazyLemon>  Now, inside the block, change your code so you are calculating the square of i and store it in the variable square. Use multiplication to calculate the square, not the ^ character.
<CrazyLemon> očitno se ne gre za seštevanje
<CrazyLemon> ampak za izpis
<CrazyLemon> in bo  zdaj dobila 50 cifr
<dz0ny_> var square = i*i; je potem dovolj
<dz0ny_> v bistvu ne vem kaj hoče to naučit
<sasa84> ampak...a je lohk 2x var?
<dz0ny_> ker pomembno je del z manipulacijo i
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: lahko ni pa "slovnično"
<sasa84> for (var i=100; i<=150; var square=i*i)
<CrazyLemon> var var = square ??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> pravilno
<dz0ny_> ne ne for (var i=100; i<=150; var square=i*i)
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ne razumeš ravno pomena for zanke
<dz0ny_> dej ti naredim tako kot mora bit pa razloživa
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> fora je ta...k prej je blo skoz for
<sasa84> zdj pa kr naenkrat to... kle nč ne rauližijo pol naprej pr tej nalogi :S
<CrazyLemon> dej skopiraj link do naloge
<sasa84> http://www.codecademy.com/courses/fizzbuzz/1?curriculum_id=4f4b35445cb288000300000c#!/exercises/1
<Pepelka70> Blast Off! - FizzBuzz | Codecademy
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem kaj tebi ne dela
<CrazyLemon> ker meni vse dela
<sasa84> men chrome zmrzne :)
<CrazyLemon> 22500
<CrazyLemon> That's correct! Next Exercise: Making Decisions (in Loops!)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> for(var i=100; i <= 150; i++){
<CrazyLemon> 	var square=0;
<CrazyLemon> 	square=i*i;
<CrazyLemon> 	console.log(square);
<CrazyLemon> }
<sasa84> aaaaa
<sasa84> ti si dal pol Å¡e en...
<sasa84> čak :)
<CrazyLemon> sej je lahko tudi en sam
<CrazyLemon> var square=i*i;
<CrazyLemon> prav tako dela
<CrazyLemon> samo js raje vidim tko kot je zgoraj napisano :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: https://gist.github.com/3491593
<Pepelka70> dz0ny's          gist: 3491593 &mdash; Gist
<dz0ny_> razlaga vseh treh načinov
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> sam rezultat je vedno napačen :p
<dz0ny_> ah ja sem vidu dalse i*1
<dz0ny_> jebeš te pisave
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a bo??
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: bo sem probal :) delu tudi druga varjanta
<dz0ny_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tebi že bo..sam sasi ne vem ce bo :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: tale problem rešujemo http://www.codecademy.com/courses/fizzbuzz/1?curriculum_id=4f4b35445cb288000300000c#!/exercises/1
<Pepelka70> Blast Off! - FizzBuzz | Codecademy
<dz0ny_> btw razlaga je čist ok
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ vem..sem ga že rešu :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: aki da pride do  square the ODD numbers
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pol bo hudič.. ane sasa84 :>
<sasa84> jp jp...ratal :)
<CrazyLemon> wiiiiiiii
<sasa84> problem je bil, ker sem jaz i++ zamenala za i*i
<CrazyLemon> ratala si prava programerka - copy/pasteaš rešitev :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, copy left-human right!!!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> zdj Å¡tekam!!!
<sasa84> če neb blo i++...sj ne ve pol kok si številke sledijo a ne?
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<CrazyLemon> to sem ti napisal že xy min nazaj !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> i++ da komando, da i*i množi 100, 101, 102...
<sasa84> za kolk gre naprej a ne...ktere Å¡tevilke
<sasa84> majke sm jst brihtna!!!
<CrazyLemon> NOT
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> (borat style)
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<sasa84> no no CrazyLemon ...al to je Å¡ele tretji dan al kter :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon>  for(var i=150; i >= 100; i--)
<CrazyLemon> tudi tko se lahk igraš :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: kar pugumno
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tko bi se pa cifro obratn spisale
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni point v tem da na pamet delaš to..enkrat ko razumeš kaj ti pomeni for zanka
<dz0ny_> sasa84: pogumno, Å¡e dve kave bo treba danes spit
<CrazyLemon> potem brez problemov pišeš zanke
<sasa84> še tko...kaj pa da bi dala npr. da bi množil sam 100, 110, 120...
<sasa84> kok pol pišeš za i?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: +1, v bistvu sploh ne rabiš for zanke, vprašanje je kako najbolj učinkovito rešiš zadevo
<dz0ny_> i = i+10
<sasa84> ps: dz0ny_, tnx za razlago ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i++ ni nič druzga kot i=i+1      kot je dz0ny_ že zgoraj napisal
<CrazyLemon> sam i++ enkrat ko se naučiš pisat..ne pišeš več i=i+1
<sasa84> aha...kr cifro daš...ok
<sasa84> veš kaj bi blo pa zanimiv...sam soda števila al pa liha :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma ..niti ne :)
<sasa84> a bi mogu dat pol if/else?
<CrazyLemon> en if ja :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ja znotraj for zanke
<sasa84> mhm
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: tud else mora bit :)  >>> jo nalašč testiraš ? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 imaš kako idejo za soda/liha ? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ za izpis? ni treba
<sasa84> am...
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: zihr If it is odd, print the square of the number. Otherwise, just print the number.
<sasa84> to bi blo pa pol tko mogoče...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ hm?
<CrazyLemon> a to je naloga?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: jp
<CrazyLemon> aja..
 * CrazyLemon govoru na splošno
<sasa84> :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: dej pokaži rešitev
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no pokaži kako bi to bilo :>
<sasa84> čak d razmislm :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 meni pri kompliciranih primerih pomaga list papirja
<sasa84> evooo, sj nasledna naloga je taka :)))
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: na koncu sedeža sedim (huje kot spoilerji za film )
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ hahaha :))
<CrazyLemon> ampak fajn je tko učit folk neki pametnega :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti damo kak namig? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bi Å¡lo, da bi za sodo cifro dala, d je i npr. deljiv z 2?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je dober namig ja :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ampak kako veš da je i deljiv z 2 ? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ostank more bit nič pol?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čestitam..pravkar si rešila nalogo :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> sam Å¡e spisat morm :)
<CrazyLemon> to je lažji del :)
<CrazyLemon> razn če pišeš to v assemblerju :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: PUSHA = 0x64; ....
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a to pomeni da greš podiplomca delat na FRI?? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ^^
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: drugače pa chromov v8 prevede js v asm in potem požene v vm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ aja? kul :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: v v8 api je celo funkcija za izvoz asm kode
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tole že dolg traja :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa jst sm Å¡e n00b kle no :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kakšen noob
<sasa84> zdj sprobavam tole v if ()
<CrazyLemon> tisto kar si napisala preprosto prepišeš
<CrazyLemon> tisto zgoraj je recimo da rešitev v "psevdo" kodi
<CrazyLemon> :d
<sasa84> if (i/2=0) ?
<sasa84> ne ne
<sasa84> i++/2=0?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ne, tuka jrabiš samo brat i
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  no..da ti mal pomagam.. % ti vrne ostanek
<CrazyLemon> pri deljenju
<dz0ny_> z i++ bi ga spreminjala
<sasa84> sj res...% ja
<CrazyLemon> in tako kot dz0ny_ pravi..ne spreminjaj i-ja.. ker boš potem 30min razmišljala kaj za vraga je.e :D
<CrazyLemon> oh časi razbijanja glave ko program ni delal :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: si kdaj programiral v asm, brez debuggerja? to si šele puliš lase
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ v ASM ja.. v 1.letniku.. "na" motoroli 86hc11..oziroma neki takega
<CrazyLemon> mi je bilo kar kul..vsaj tisto kar smo delali.. kar pa ni bilo nič takega :)
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> i%2=0... to ne gre
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej link do naloge :D
<sasa84> http://www.codecademy.com/courses/fizzbuzz/1?curriculum_id=4f4b35445cb288000300000c#!/exercises/2
<Pepelka70> Blast Off! - FizzBuzz | Codecademy
<sasa84> <-- čikpavza    sasa % www.codeacademy = ERROR
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> 22201
<CrazyLemon> 150
<CrazyLemon> That's correct! Next Exercise: Time to Blast Off!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 gre
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 en namig '=' ni enako '==' ..z enim primerjaš vrednost z drugim enačiš
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: misliš obratno
<dz0ny_> = določiš, == ali === primerjaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sej nisam napisal s katerim to počneš..samo sm napisal da z enim počne eno z drugim drugo :>
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: stara fora ampak dobro branje http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/02/why-cant-programmers-program.html
<Pepelka70> Coding Horror: Why Can't Programmers.. Program?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ true :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, i%2==0 ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 napiši to in preberi warning :)
<CrazyLemon> v javi bi to skompajlala brez opozorila ampak JS ni java :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če imaš '===' ti primerja še kakega tipa je..torej a je številka (int,double, etc.) ali je pa mogoče string (niz) ali pa char
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ce ne gre vedno probaj za vsako "enačbo posebej"
<dz0ny_> ce vidis da rezultat ni ok, potem pač ni
<dz0ny_> ko se enkrat anvadiš za zihr potem ni problemov nikoli
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a v JS ne gre primerjat brez '===' ?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: js nima char
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lahko, ampak primerja le po vrednosti
<zdobersek> ne pa tud po tipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek v js ?
<zdobersek> javascript.
<CrazyLemon> ker kok zdaj vidim (že dolgo nisem nič delal v js) ni tipov tukaj
<dz0ny_> v js se === izogibaš , kot pravi zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> vse je var
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 0 == "0" -> true
<zdobersek>  0= == "0" -> false
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poznam take fore iz jave ja :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  a bo?????? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dns ne :P
<sasa84> mogoče bom pustila za jutr :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol..nehaj no.. :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: tale je hujša typeof alert === "function" je enkao typeof alert == "function"
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vse skupaj je 9 vrstic "kode" :)
<dz0ny_> aka v js je vse string
<dz0ny_> hh epic fail http://www.codecademy.com/courses/fizzbuzz/2#!/exercises/0
<Pepelka70> Fizzing and Buzzing - FizzBuzz | Codecademy
<dz0ny_> rešujem tole nalogo, preberem jo rešim ni pravilna, grem na wikipedia c/p ni pravilna
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lol :D
<dz0ny_> potem ugoovim da moram Å¡tet od 1 do 20
<dz0ny_> prebrasl sem ap samo naslov :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tja... :P
<sasa84> for (var i = 100; i <= 150; i++) {
<sasa84> 	if (i % 2 ==0); {
<sasa84> 		console.log(i%2==0)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj tukaj izpišeš
<sasa84> če pri deljenju števila z 2 ostane 0...
<CrazyLemon> ne..to se vprašaš pri IFu
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa izpišeš
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> izpišem pa ...aja...sam sode cifre
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in kako izpišeš samo sode cifre?
<sasa84> console.log
<CrazyLemon> (?)
<CrazyLemon> ? me zanima
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> console.log(i%2==0)
<sasa84> a bi mogla dat Å¡e var?
<CrazyLemon> no zalaufaj program pa mi povej kaj izpiše :)
<sasa84> no, ženeki časa mi izpisuje unexpected token style :P
<sasa84> ups...else...ne style :P
<CrazyLemon> torej si neki zaje... drugje v programi :D
<sasa84> mislm d pr else :P
<CrazyLemon> no skopiraj cel program
<sasa84> for (var i = 100; i <= 150; i++) {
<sasa84> 	var square = i*i;
<sasa84>   console.log(square) }
<sasa84> {	
<sasa84> 	if (i%2 ==0);
<sasa84> 		console.log(i%2 ==0)
<sasa84> }
<sasa84> {
<sasa84> 	else (i % 2 ==1);
<sasa84> 	console.log(???)
<sasa84> }
<dz0ny_> else nima pogoja
<dz0ny_> brez unih () je
<CrazyLemon> ježeš marija
<CrazyLemon> kaj ustvajaš s temi { } :D
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84>   console.log(square) }
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> {
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vem... že jst mam povn kufr the {}
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 preveč jih pišeš po nepotrebnem :)
<sasa84> že iz OŠ mam probleme... mi je 1x dala tršica, da jih celo vrstico napišem, k so bli podobni trojkam (prav in narobe obrnjenim...)  in ne {}
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> torej sasa84
<CrazyLemon> najprej..vsa koda je znotraj for bloka
<dz0ny_> sasa84: te zanima rešitev?
<CrazyLemon> torej znotraj for-ovih { .... }
<sasa84> ok...
<dz0ny_> oblika za "if je" if(preverinekaj){izzvedi če je pravilno kar si preverjala}
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ne obstaja ena stran kjer jih lahko več gleda "live" kodo ?
<CrazyLemon> lih za JS je se mi zdi
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ravno iščem :)
<dz0ny_> pair programing
<sasa84> pišuka... še par dni bom počakala s prijavo... pol bom lohk napisala v življenjepis pod rač. znanja še : osnove programiranje JavaScript :P:P:P
<dz0ny_> http://sharejs.org/code.html#v4Q2cls8BU
<Pepelka70> Code editor
<sasa84> programiranja*
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> hudo...a zdej vsi gledamo? :)
<dz0ny_> dej spremeni kaj
<sasa84> naloga je znana? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 skopiraj svojo kodo gor
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> torej sasa84 ..programiraj :d
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon ... upam, da veš...si je tvoj stavčič za crknt smešn "programiraj!" LOL
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wat?
<sasa84> a?
<CrazyLemon> kak stavčič
<CrazyLemon> si je tvoj stavčič ?
<CrazyLemon> wth
<sasa84> <CrazyLemon> torej sasa84 ..programiraj :d
<sasa84> tole je smešn :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bomo enkrat naredili en hangout na to temo :)
<sasa84> kok najdeš lihe pa sode za množenje? :))))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če tko je
<CrazyLemon> če narediš pogoj (if)
<CrazyLemon> program spusti V if  samo tiste ki ustrezajo POGOJU
<CrazyLemon> *HINT*
<lynxlynxlynx> {} pa raje čisto povsod
<lynxlynxlynx> se lahko sicer ornk zajebeš
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 skopiraj/ prepiši zdaj v nalogo
<CrazyLemon> pa zalaufaj :)
<sasa84> http://screencloud.net/v/vwKR
<Pepelka70> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny_> } ti manjka na koncu
<dz0ny_> for nisi zaključila
<CrazyLemon> joj joj
<CrazyLemon> glej drugo vrstico
<CrazyLemon> pa prvo
<dz0ny_> {} si predsavlja kot sod z dnom in pokrovom, če ni dna  in pokrova vina ne boš pripeljala nikamor
<CrazyLemon> saša.. tam kjer je {     spredaj ni ;
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mi pa napiše missing operand;
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tam na code editorju
<dz0ny_> ja ker na koncu manjka sasa84
<CrazyLemon> imaš
<CrazyLemon> tko kot mora bit
<sasa84> radi ;)
<sasa84> tole je pa trajal fanta a? :P
<sasa84> dz0ny_ je zihr žou, da je tole stran linku :P
<dz0ny_> sasa84: kaj si se naučila (refleksija)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tak program moraš napisat v dveh minutah..z wc pavzo ;)
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> dz0ny_, 1. malo misli, 2. pazi na oklepaje, 3. če včasih ne štima, poskusi z druzga konca :)))
<sasa84> tole bi bla refleksija :)))
<CrazyLemon> 2. => 1.  obvezno :D    pa ne samo na oklepaje..tudi na ;
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny_> sasa84: (refleksija je androgoški pojem)
<dz0ny_> sasa84:  razumeš sedaj for?
<sasa84> a veš kaj bi blo dobr... kle maš eno nalogo pa pol takoj furaš naprej...mogu bi jih narest ene par, tko kt ponavlanej poštevanje
<sasa84> poštevanke*
<dz0ny_> ja sej so naloge narejene tako da se dopolnjujejo
<dz0ny_> ko končaš zadno si ponovil še vse za nazaj
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko pa samoiniciativno kaj eksperimentiraš
<dz0ny_> sasa84: via google console :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ti tud lahko damo konkretne naloge, če boš rabila kaj podrillat
<sasa84> google console? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zdaj zamenjaj vrstni red
<CrazyLemon> najprej soda izpiši
<CrazyLemon> nato liha
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ctrl+shift+j v google chrome
<dz0ny_> pa na codeacademy imaš strachpad
<CrazyLemon> =?windows-1250?Q?Kaj_imata_skupnega_tabli=E8ni_ra=E8unalnik_in_kuhalna_plo=9A=E8a??=
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa matra te na enaa
<dz0ny_> waav windows-1250 skoraj več ne vidiš razen na e-davki
<lynxlynxlynx> okrogle robove?
<lynxlynxlynx> pregrevanje?
<CrazyLemon> nizko ceno :>
<sasa84> for (var i= 100; i<= 150; i++) {
<sasa84> 	if (i%2 ===0)
<sasa84> 	{
<sasa84> 		var square = i*i;
<sasa84> 		console.log(square);
<sasa84> 	}
<sasa84> 	else
<sasa84> 	{
<sasa84> 		console.log(i);
<sasa84> 	}
<sasa84> }
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah ne bo Å¡lo tko an :)
<CrazyLemon> ker sode ne rabiš množit
<CrazyLemon> samo izpisat
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko lihe pa moraš
<sasa84> a nisva rekla, d bova zdej sode množila?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. :>
<sasa84> damn :S
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> sasa84 zdaj zamenjaj vrstni red
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> najprej soda izpiši
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> nato liha
<sasa84> sam izpisat...brez množenja?
<CrazyLemon> jp ..sej tudi prej nisi množila sodih :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak prvi if naj bo za soda Å¡tevila
<dz0ny_> ima kdo dvb-c usb zadevo? Iščem nekaj kar bi delalo po linux pa ne najdem nič...
<sasa84> a lohk jutr? mislm dns? :)
<sasa84> k bi šla počas pančkat :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ imam js
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kr..js itak si delam zapiske že neki časa :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: naredi ji naloge codeacadmey
<dz0ny_> croičj
<dz0ny_> pardon komarja sem ubil :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> !g queen - killer queen
<Pepelka70> Videoposnetki za queen - killer queen queen+-+killer+queen
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kateri model, proizvajalc?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ jutri me prašaj..ker sedaj ne vem kje je :D
<CrazyLemon> !f dvb-c
<CrazyLemon> !forum dvb-c
<Pepelka70> [rešeno] Kaj uporabljate za gledat TV - strojna in programska ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3159/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/22635/#p22635
<Pepelka70> [rešeno] Kaj uporabljate za gledat TV - strojna in programska oprema (Stran 1) - Težave s programi - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> ni več podn
<CrazyLemon> normalno dela :D
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da ga ne uporabljam :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa ta kul ki ga matthai omenja
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: to je dvb-t
<CrazyLemon> aja.. -c
<dz0ny_> jaz rabim dvb-c
<CrazyLemon> my bad :)
<dz0ny_> jeba je ker t standard ni čisto nič podoben -c
<dz0ny_> bolj je satelitski digitalni podoben
<dz0ny_> zato so zadeve drage kot žafran
<sasa84> dragi moji, šibam pančat...jutr morm it do lj
<sasa84> hvala vam za dns...bilo je naporno :P
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<CrazyLemon> nč..tudi js grem ..jutri izpit
<CrazyLemon> LN
<dz0ny_> za lahko noč: http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/msl/multimedia/pia16105.html <-- razglednica z marsa
<Pepelka70> NASA - Layers at the Base of Mount Sharp
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-28
<sasa84> juhuuu
<marko-_-> ker ruter priporočate da kupim?
<lupastro> oj, odvisno od budgeta, ki si si ga zastavil
<lupastro> in od potreb
<marko-_-> mel sem linksys wrt150n
<marko-_-> rabim pa ga za prenosnik in ps3
<marko-_-> torej ruter, ki bo brez problema šopal 100/100 lahko (če bom kdaj mel:>)
<marko-_-> je to drago?
<lupastro> pa kaj ti pri tem manjka? :)
<marko-_-> zanič je
<marko-_-> :>
<yang> marko-_-: pri teh linksys se rado dogaja, da hitrost nan njih upada
<marko-_-> men se to ni dogajalo sem pa mel vedno dokaj slab signal
<marko-_-> sam to je blo z vsakim routerjem
<yang> da ne spuscajo toliko skozi za kolikor so deklarirani
<marko-_-> mene je bolj motilo in zdaj ne vem če je to od modema al od routerja krivda
<yang> to govorim za lan porte, ne wifi
<marko-_-> da ko sem downloadal torrente
<marko-_-> me je disconnectalo pa reconnectalo
<marko-_-> tu pa ta
<marko-_-> tam*
<marko-_-> zelo rado
<marko-_-> a ve kdo kaj je to krivda?
<marko-_-> 10/1 linija
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: priporočam linksys e900 40€ 32mbram 300mhz wlan prenos mam 6MB/s
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: tako kot spodoben usb ključ, disk itd
<marko-_-> kako pa maš linijo?
<CrazyLemon> js priporočam rt-n66u :>
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: to prenašam z nas,
<yang> marko-_-: torrent vzpostavi cez 100 povezav do peerov, to je pogost problem da ti zafila link
<marko-_-> yang, jap sem si mislil... torej kaki router mi priporočaš da se to ne bo dogajalo?
<marko-_-> ker se je vedno
<marko-_-> za vsaki torrent me vsaj 1x ko z 1mb/s downloada disonnecta
<marko-_-> pač polno paro, kolko lahko
<dhbiker> <yang> marko-_-: pri teh linksys se rado dogaja, da hitrost nan njih upada <--- odvisno od FW
<dz0ny_> yang: problem je ram na ruterju
<yang> to ni odvisno od routerja marko
<yang> dz0ny_: ja
<marko-_-> yang, torej ne morem nič naredit?
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: povečaš ram pa naviješ cpu
<marko-_-> če včasih ko pogledam backlog od xchata pa vidim da sem v 2 urah ko sem downloadal nekaj 10x se nazaj povezal na ir
<marko-_-> torej me je 10x disconnectalo
<marko-_-> me malo razpizdi
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: lahko urediš da povečaš ipconnection coun iz 4000 na 8000
<marko-_-> jaz sem vedno mislil da je modem ali pa ruter prešvoh
<marko-_-> a to na računalniku dz0ny_ ?
<CrazyLemon> a se zavedaš da boš z enako hitrostjo downloadal (v večini primerov) tudi če omejiš število peerov? :)
<dz0ny_> ne ruter marko-_-
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, ni res
<marko-_-> odvisno od peerov :>
<marko-_-> transmission ma po defaultu na 60 peerov in ko sem povečal na 500
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- če je public ni res..če je private je res :)
<marko-_-> sem dobil peere z boljšim uploadom
<CrazyLemon> +tracker
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon && marko-_-  transmission ima možnost LPC paketov, kar znatno omeji vpliv dht
<lupastro> marko-_-:  mi smo na firmi imeli tudi do 500 izpadov na dan, je bila pa to telekomova krivda....oz. težava na omarici al centrali.
<yang> marko-_-: najbolje bi bilo, ce bi imel recimo oddaljen streznik in bi na njemu downloadal in potem prenasal preko ftpja recimo direktno k sebi
<marko-_-> eh, pustmo zdaj to. Bom se s tem pol igral
<marko-_-> ne vem niti kak so cene za routerje, mislim da sem za tega malo več kot 100€ dal
<marko-_-> torej rečmo da je budget do 150€
<marko-_-> kaj priporočate?
<CrazyLemon> js sm lih zdaj vidu enga tipa ki šlata po naši "optični" škatli :D
<marko-_-> so netgear res tak dobri, kot vsi pravijo?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3259_AVT106935_ETH__Asus_WiFi_N_ROUTER_N66U
<Pepelka70> ETH. Asus WiFi N ROUTER N66U (RT-N66U) - EnaA.com cena
<CrazyLemon> because its dark night !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_-> zgleda badass
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<marko-_-> ampak najprej mi povej česa je ta ruter zmožen? :D
<marko-_-> pa asus in ruterji
<marko-_-> a niso vodilne firme bolj netgear, linksys..
<CrazyLemon> ampak meni je zakon predvsem ena stvar...5ghz frekvenca :)
<marko-_-> kaj to pomeni?
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: http://tomatousb.org/mods glede aftermarket fw
<Pepelka70> Mods - TomatoUSB
<CrazyLemon> freedom!! :D
<marko-_-> jaja tomato fw bom pa zdaj res dal dz0ny_
<marko-_-> sem že htel na linksys
<marko-_-> pa se nisem nikol spravil
<dz0ny_> kateri linksys imaš marko-_-
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, ne res :D nimam pojma kaj to pomeni da ma 5gz frekvenco
<marko-_-> wrt150n
<marko-_-> samo je zanič... strela je ga ubila
<marko-_-> ethernet port ne dela
<yang> marko-_-: to so vse customer-grade routerji, za vecino stvari ponavadi so ok, za kaj vec bi moral imeti ze bolj profi opremo
<marko-_-> mislim
<marko-_-> wan
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: ponavadi ne skuri porta ampak samo magnetno zaščito
<marko-_-> yang, ta asus ko ga je CrazyLemon dal je verjetno okej da izkoriščam mojo linijo normalno na prenosniku pa ps3-ju ki bosta preko wifija ne?
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: ostalo ti dela
<marko-_-> ostalo dela da
<marko-_-> vse lučke utripajo, samo internet lučka ne
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- jah..če bi šel kdaj na predavanja na fri bi vedu kaj pomeni 5ghz frekvenca :))
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: potem je šla samo galvanska ločitev
<marko-_-> dz0ny_, a lahko to ročno popravim?
<marko-_-> like, zdaj takoj?
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: z tomato lahko doliči drug wan port
<marko-_-> ker mi je tečno bit v dnevni :D
<marko-_-> aja?
<marko-_-> hm, mi daš link do nekega how toja?
<marko-_-> pa btw a niso kao neke ful nevarnosti ko drug fw
<marko-_-> dajaš gor
<dz0ny_> http://screencloud.net/v/nIMn
<Pepelka70> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: s prve gre noramlno ene tri linkss54g sem že tako popravil
<dz0ny_> normalno
<marko-_-> okej torej samo potegnem dol firmware ruter in ga namestim na router
<marko-_-> pa je to to?
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: jp
<yang> marko-_-: funkcionalnost customer-grade routerjev lahko dostikrat izboljsas, ce nalozis drug firmware recimo openwrt, ddwrt etc.
<marko-_-> že včasim tomato 1.28
<marko-_-> najnovejš
<marko-_-> yang, instaliram zdaj tomatoja na tega linksysa pa bomo videl
<yang> marko-_-: ne vem kako zelo napreden je tomato, vendar openwrt ze uporablja 3.3.8 kernel
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: samo moraš build ki podpira vlan tagging od shibby gre http://tomato.groov.pl/?page_id=69
<Pepelka70> Tomato by Shibby &raquo Router List
<dz0ny_> yang: fora ni v jedru amapk kako je jedro optimizirano, ravno včeraj sem portal xt_qtagtrack na 2.6 iz 3.5
<yang> dz0ny_: hotel sem namigniti, da je opewrt zelo up-to-date
<marko-_-> wtf
<marko-_-> ne morem do ruterja dostopat
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a tistih 5ghz ma kaj veze s tem kako daleč "nese" signal?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- tudi med drugim :)
<marko-_-> blah
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: potem je fuč verjetno ti samo še kot switch deluje
<dz0ny_> wlan ti dela?
<marko-_-> novega moram naročit
<marko-_-> ne
<CrazyLemon> reboot :)
<marko-_-> sem ga resetiral zdaj
<marko-_-> pizda materna, nej se jebe vse :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: dvomim, pomeni da ni stabilen če to dela
<marko-_-> pa meli smo en ruter in si ga je enkrat ko je prišel en par let nazaj popravljat nekaj
<marko-_-> si ga je samo domov odnesel, češ da mamo mi zdaj drugega
<marko-_-> vsi, ki so v biznisu popravljanja računalnikov so pijavke, majkemi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ al pa pomeni da so povezave čist zafloodale bogi routerček :9
<marko-_-> isto kot avtomehaniki
<CrazyLemon> :9
<CrazyLemon> fcking tipkovnica
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko-_-> btw ko daš drug firmware na ruter izboljšaš tudi signal in radius do kot vleče signal?
<dz0ny_> v osnovi imajo ločen ti ruterji programabilni switch ki je povezna na cpu v cpuju je pa wlan
<dz0ny_> marko-_-: z tomato lahko vklučiš skoraj vse http://screencloud.net/v/lkp7
<Pepelka70> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<marko-_-> zanimivo
<marko-_-> torej dz0ny_ kaj ti praviš na tega
<marko-_-> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3259_AVT106935_ETH__Asus_WiFi_N_ROUTER_N66U
<marko-_-> naj naročim?
<Pepelka70> ETH. Asus WiFi N ROUTER N66U (RT-N66U) - EnaA.com cena
<CrazyLemon> tomato je kul ja :)
<marko-_-> pa pol tomato fw gor
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny_> jp samo mislim da ni dobavljiv nikjer več
<marko-_-> če piše da je dobavljiv
<marko-_-> majo ga na zalogi
<marko-_-> kaj pa pol priporočaš za ruter?
<dz0ny_> wtf, se grejo na ena a kakšno lokacijsko finto http://screencloud.net/v/4q7f
<Pepelka70> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> meni piše da je na zalogi :)
<dz0ny_> linksys e900 je super zadeva neverjetno poceni
<dz0ny_> sicer je samo 2.4g vendar n
<marko-_-> že mam nov ruter
<marko-_-> foter pride pa me vpraša čez kolko časa pol pride ruter pa mu rečem 2-4 dni po pošti
<marko-_-> pa samo gre v trgovino pa je kupil tp link tl-2r1043nd
<marko-_-> tl-WR1043ND
<yang> marko-_-: jaz predno kupujem router, preverim ali je podprt recimo za openwrt, oni majo tabele z routerji
<yang> ker tam ki ni podprt je zame neuporaben
<marko-_-> ma saj je on dal keš, sam si je kriv
<marko-_-> itak pa nisem fan tp-linkov
<marko-_-> upam da bo okej
<yang> mislim, da ni fora cigav fan si, kukr to ali je router dobro podprt ali ne
<marko-_-> sej mislim dabi moral bit podprt
<yang> marko-_-: a si ti se v srednji soli ?
<marko-_-> če ne drugo, ga tomato mora podpirat
<marko-_-> yang, nope
<marko-_-> jaz sem mu rekel, da raje naj počaka, pa naročimo nekaj kvalitetnejšega
<marko-_-> ampak je obseden z internetom
<yang> jst sem zadnjic kupil rabljen linksys router od kolega, ker ga ni znal uporabljat
<marko-_-> haha
<yang> na sreco je podprt z openwrt
<yang> pravi da mu je bil prezakompliciran
<marko-_-> kako je to možno
<marko-_-> saj če ne drugo, ga ima
<marko-_-> mislim, razumeš kaj hočem povedat?
<marko-_-> Kaj ni ga vedel skonfigurirat?
<yang> zdaj bo kupil router za Macintosh in bo dal 250 eur zanga
<marko-_-> ah
<marko-_-> applefaggotry
<marko-_-> sploh nočem poslušat
<yang> morda z aenega navadnega uporabnika je res prezakompliciran z vsemi opcijami
<yang> recimo moja mama rada priklaplja se en router, ki je cisto ven iz sync-a in pravi da odtakrat ko je priklopljen vse skupaj bolje deluje, prej so bli skoz neki problemi
<yang> ponavadi je bil problem v tem, da je pozabila wifi opcijo vklopiti na prenosniku
<marko-_--> yang, kaj točno je QSS in se ga splača met?
<dz0ny_> tale tp-link je Å¡it od Å¡ita, lovi ravno 2 metra :)
<dz0ny_> qss je idiot prof namesitev
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kdaj je samsungov event ?
<CrazyLemon> danes?
<CrazyLemon> bah..jutri
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206217_10151197417087612_963038384_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<LorD_DDooM> Dej ti raje povej kak ti je Å¡lo na izpitu!
<CrazyLemon> naredu
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e nov kolesarski dres imam
<CrazyLemon> its a nice day!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<LorD_DDooM> Like a boss!
<CrazyLemon> like a superstar!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Pics or didn't happen.
<CrazyLemon> pics of wat? superstar?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> [15:27]	CrazyLemon	pa Å¡e nov kolesarski dres imam
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ob priložnosti
<CrazyLemon> ampak na majici zadaj piše "mojtrener.com TEAM" :>
<LorD_DDooM> A tako :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: daj, poslikaj pozo pa prlep.
<CrazyLemon> ko bo priložnost bom :)
<zdobersek> pa duckface moras narest.
<LorD_DDooM> ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek d0h
<CrazyLemon> :-o
<marko-_-> wtf
<marko-_-> download hitrost mam 8mb
<marko-_-> ne pa 10, kot bi moral met
<marko-_-> kje vi testirate to? speedtest.net?
<marko-_-> ne gre preko 8
<marko-_-> pa na amisu so taki nesposobneži da me je glava začela pečt
<marko-_-> živce sem zgubljal
<marko-_-> komaj sem se nazaj držal da mu ne bi rekel "Čuješ prokleti mozoljat fdvjac bolijo me kurci za tvoje ideje, povej mi geslo pa spizdi"
<CrazyLemon> em..poglej s kero hitrostjo se sinhronizira modem s centralo?
<marko-_-> 20 minut sem rabil
<marko-_-> ko bi lahko v petih
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, kako to pogledam?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- povežeš se na modem ter pogledaš :D
<marko-_-> aja, da bi se direktno na modem povezal
<marko-_-> pa sprobal preko speedtest ali kako?
<CrazyLemon> ne..odsrfaš na 192.168.1.254
<CrazyLemon> in prečekiraš bandwidth up/down
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko-_-> okej
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti pomaga testiranje če ti se modem sinhronizira z 8mbps
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko-_-> kako na ubuntuju prečekiram bandwidth?
<CrazyLemon> 	Downstream Line Rate	 4862 kbps	
<CrazyLemon>  	Upstream Line Rate	 989 kbps
<CrazyLemon> neki takega piše
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- hm ?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM http://www4.slikomat.com/08/0705/l4s-rni-dr.jpg
<CrazyLemon> design je podoben..ni pa enak
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> barva tudi ni enaka
<marko-_-> ne odpre mi http://192.168.1.254/
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- nič čudnega..če si za routerjem :)
<LorD_DDooM> Vse za zdravje in Å¡port, veter v laseh, s kolesom do dilerja!
<marko-_-> eh, fak
<CrazyLemon> poglej na routerju
<CrazyLemon> mogoče tam piše
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> uhuuj
<sasa84> kaj zdej miški ;)
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	886 / 9.569
<marko-_--> the 500
<marko-_--> ampak okej, torej je ruter problem?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- al pa speedtest.net :)
<marko-_--> ne spomnim se, kako mi je prej lovilo, ker nisem testiral nekaj preveč ampak vem da mi je preko wifija v moji sobi vleklo z 1mb/s dol, torej dobro dela (to je 10mbit linija=
<marko-_--> zdaj pa sem downloadal 2 torrenta in je en bil 300 drug 500
<marko-_--> 400*
<marko-_--> torej 700... mislim da je ruter problem?
<marko-_--> kb/s ane
<marko-_--> me razumeš
<CrazyLemon> razmem!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič..marko ima težave...AGAIN :>            si sprogramirala kaj??
<marko-_--> zgleda je speedtest CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> če nisi... si naredila vodnik??? :D
<marko-_--> ker zdaj preko modema direktno
<marko-_--> mi je
<marko-_--> 8Mbps
<marko-_--> pokazalo
<marko-_--> speedtest fuka
<marko-_--> okej, vse je kul, boli me kurac
<CrazyLemon> 8mbps spet ni kul
<CrazyLemon> ker bi moglo bit 9.5
<marko-_--> ja ker speedtest
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko-_--> zajebava
<marko-_--> dobro?!:>
<CrazyLemon> marko-_--
<CrazyLemon> ftp://ftp.amis.net/pub/amis/datoteka1.iso
<CrazyLemon> ftp://ftp.amis.net/pub/amis/datoteka2.iso
<CrazyLemon> začni downloadat
<CrazyLemon> počakaj 30sekund da se hitrost stabilizira
<CrazyLemon> in seštej obe hitrosti
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nč...prej sm domov pršla, k sm bla v LJ :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js pa v sežani! :)
<sasa84> ooo :)
<sasa84> si Å¡ou na fax?
<CrazyLemon> in čez eno uro bom na kolesu na poti v  umag! :)
<sasa84> đizs!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..izpit sva mela z "ljošijem"
<sasa84> uuu...in, je Å¡lo?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡lo! :)
<sasa84> zakon ;)
<sasa84> pol bo Å¡lo skoz CrazyLemon ? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 we will see :)
<CrazyLemon> imam Å¡e 1.5 izpita :)
<sasa84> achso
<sasa84> a to zdj sept.?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<marko-_--> v mb-ju si bom zrihtal 20/20 ali pa 20/10
<marko-_--> v glavnem pod 20 ne grem :D
<marko-_--> pa če bodo room mejti
<marko-_--> kaj pametovali jih razfukam
<CrazyLemon> meni je 5mb več kot dovolj :)
<zdobersek> zato si pa obsojen na 320p pr0n
<CrazyLemon> 480p ftw
 * sasa84 drži pesti za CrazyLemon za ljoškota! ;)
<sasa84> jst mam 4mb pa mi je tud dost :)
<zdobersek> pr0n video ni kockast, pravis?
<sasa84> če si pa že kej sposojam...grem pa ta cajt pod tuš pa knjižničarka že sposod :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 imaš več k 4mb :)
<sasa84> mislm d mam 4
<CrazyLemon> pri meni je tudi uradno 4mb..ampak je kr 4.8 :)
<sasa84> da so mi iz 1 povečal na 4
<CrazyLemon> siol je pač kul :>
<sasa84> kaj je že tist... www.speedtest.com ?
<zdobersek> razjasna se sam, Mb al MB?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne
<CrazyLemon> http://192.168.1.1
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Mb of course!
<zdobersek> jah lol, pol se ne prevc hvalit.
<zdobersek> 0.5 megabajtov na sec. ni ravno much, sploh ce korejcu razlagas
<zdobersek> (juznemu)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si korejc?
<sasa84> 4,05/0,85 mi kaže speedtest
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: OHAII
<zdobersek> jst fasem 5.13/0.77
<zdobersek> ampak to so biti
<CrazyLemon> 5.13 bitov?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> MEGAbiti, mkay?
<zdobersek> pa rata is tega revnih 0.64 megabajtov na sekundo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/video-nasa-umaknila-posnetek-curiosity-na-marsu-posnel-nlp.html
<Pepelka70> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Nasa umaknila posnetek: Curiosity na Marsu posnel NLP?
<CrazyLemon> !!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ... zdej pa se poisc en link za isto novico, ki ni iz 24ur plz
<zdobersek> !g curiosity finds UFO on Mars
<Pepelka70> Curiosity Photos of Mars Teeming with &#39;UFOs&#39; | Mars Anomalies ... http://www.lifeslittlemysteries.com/2819-mars-photos-ufos-curiosity-rover.html
<zdobersek> comme ca.
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> noge
<CrazyLemon> bolijo
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012082805820408
<Pepelka70> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Z neobvladljivim avtom 100 kilometrov drvela preko 190 na uro
<CrazyLemon> KIA POWAH!
<yang> sasa84: kaj ti pravs, verjetno si bolje obvescena, ma rode sina al ne :)
<yang> po hrvaski analizi mu je un tip baje samo 20% podoben
<yang> mensezdi isti
<yang> CrazyLemon: se dobro da majo siroke ceste v ZDA, predstavljaj si da se ti zatakne pedal na planini pri uncu
<sasa84> yang, pojma nimam... rode je 1x "topel", zdej beremo, da je eno bejbo servisiru...da ma otroka...
<Jork> Čer
<ziga555> Hej
<uni4dfx> sasa84 blah zagovor jutr lol :D
<uni4dfx> sasa84 kolk si mela ti slajdov za prezentacijo?  :D
<yang> sasa84: ja haha, verjetn se vsi smejijo v rimu, ce vedo da je "topel" ;)
<yang> sasa84: ampak tut topli majo lahko otroke a ves
<yang> nic nenavadnega
<ziga555> Eno vprašanje glede ubuntu serverja, kako bi si jaz lahko eno mapo na serverju kriptiral, potem pa vseno lahko dostopal preko sambe do te mape?
<Jork> :)
<Jork> clo nekdo govori
<Jork> aleluja
<CrazyLemon> yang zato pa je odstavni pas ! :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: hehe
<ziga555> Noben ne ve?
<uni4dfx> ziga555 odvisno kako hočeš to narest
<uni4dfx> lahk je na serverju kriptiran tko da ne boš na remote samba clientu tega niti opazu
<uni4dfx> če bi pa rad z remote clientom odkriptiru
<uni4dfx> pol bo pa to mal bol kompliceran
<ziga555> Aha kako pa je tako kriptirano da se sploh ne opazi preko sambe?
<uni4dfx> maš cel kup načinov
<ziga555> Aha bom malo pogooglov
<uni4dfx> nardiš novo kriptirano particijo k jo porineš v samba share
<uni4dfx> lahk s TrueCrypt kriptiraš fajl tko da ti ni treba dejanske fizične particije ustvarjat
<ziga555> Skratka rad bi torrente ki jih prenesem s sreverjem kriptiral
<CrazyLemon> a truecrypt lahk sam en fajl/folder kriptira?
<CrazyLemon> brez odvečnih particij seveda
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne, sam nardi ti "container" v obliki fajla k ga mountaš
<CrazyLemon> no ja.. mountaš in je spet "particija"
<uni4dfx> kako boš pa drgač :D
<uni4dfx> lahk sheraš z geslom zazipan fajl lol
<ziga555> A je kakšna opcija da se že prenos torrentov kriptira?
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem..zato pa prašam če obstaja kaj takega da je brez teh particij :)
<uni4dfx> ziga555 na katerem koraku?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne, ne morš kr rečt "ta folder bo zdej kriptiran"
<CrazyLemon> saks
<CrazyLemon> programmers sak
<uni4dfx> razn mogoče s kakim kernel modom k še nism slišu zanga
<CrazyLemon> :D
<ziga555> Pomoje sicer mission impossible, namreč kriptirat more že pošiljatelj. Recimo da bi mel kriptiran prenos iz Partisa in mojblinka
<uni4dfx> modulom*
<uni4dfx> ziga555 lahko
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 sej lahko imaš med peeri
<ziga555> Res?
<uni4dfx> če ti podpira kriptiranje client
<uni4dfx> recimo Transmission je tak
<uni4dfx> lahko naštimaš da je obvezno kriptiranje
<uni4dfx> da sploh ne sprejme nekriptiranih povezav
<ziga555> Ja jaz imam rtorrent+rutorrent, pomoje se da
<uni4dfx> probably
<uni4dfx> ampak
<uni4dfx> kej dost ne pridobiš s tem :)
<ziga555> Zakaj? Se jih da preenostavno dekriptirat?
<uni4dfx> yup
<uni4dfx> kako?
<uni4dfx> Å¡e oni grjeo downloadat isti fajl
<uni4dfx> in se povežejo nate :D
<ziga555> Sepravi ni nobene opcije, da bi bilo vsaj nekoliko bolj zaščito
<ziga555> zaščiteno*
<uni4dfx> ziga555 VPN pa mogoče TOR sta najbolše variante
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202012-08-28%2022%3A07%3A29.png       tko do zgleda na T-ju
<CrazyLemon> sej prenos je že kriptiran..ampak vseeno ti pošlješ trackerju..podatke o up/downu z IDjem torrenta :D    kar pa v veliki večini verjetno ni kriptirano
<CrazyLemon> :D
<ziga555> uni4dfx, kako pa bi ti to naredil preko VPN, to mora biti potem cel sistem
<uni4dfx> ziga555 res je
<uni4dfx> mislm da PirateBay al eni v povezavi z njimi majo nek VPN service
<uni4dfx> k ga lahko uporablaš v ta namen
<uni4dfx> do njih je povezava kriptirana, tko da noben ne ve kaj delaš
<Jork> da vas naujo dobil:D
<uni4dfx> naprej grep pa prek njihovga IPja
<sasa84> ah ja... :)))
<ziga555> Ja, samo gre potem tudi preko torrent clientov?
<sasa84> uni4dfx, si kle?
<uni4dfx> sm
<uni4dfx> ziga555 seveda ampak nima veze ker ni tvoj IP :)
<ziga555> uni4dfx, to verjento pri slovenskih tracker straneh nebo nikoli
<sasa84> uni4dfx, čak...d vidm kok slajdov :)
<ziga555> Ali pa vsaj Å¡e ne trenutno
<ziga555> Kaj pa če bi vmes dal še en server
<ziga555> in do serverja bi Å¡lo normalno
<ziga555> naprej pa preko VPN?
<uni4dfx> ja pol ti bojo pa un server raidal :D
<ziga555> jao
<CrazyLemon> ne downloadat
<CrazyLemon> pa ne bodo nič raidal
<CrazyLemon> pika
<ziga555> CrazyLemon, -.-
<uni4dfx> drgač
<uni4dfx> pr nas ne smejo sniffat torrent traffica
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ne najdem... ma mislm d je blo z naslovnco tam okol 7...za 15 minutno predstavitev je čist zadost
<uni4dfx> tko da bi se povezal med downloaderje
<sasa84> mela sm napisane res čist glavne stvari... ostalo sem se sprehajala pa govorila :P
<ziga555> sedaj gledam nastavitve rtorrenta, pa zaboga ne najdem kje bi nastavil kriptiranje. Tudi kriptiranje mojega seed-a
<uni4dfx> sasa84 sm opazu ja, sm jih naredu 36 pa probu it čez in je pršlo krepko čez 10 minut :D
<ziga555> uni4dfx, kaj je bilo pa s ACTO?
<uni4dfx> zavrnil so jo?
<ziga555> Vse je zamolknilo, ampak se bojim da je sprejeta
<uni4dfx> mi smo jo zamrznil pol jo je pa EUP zavrnu
<sasa84> je pa tko a ne... jst sm mela napisane glavne stvari, pa tko da je blo vidt ene razlike, k sm mela analizo... če maš kšne slikce, grafe ipd je mal drugač vrjetn
<uni4dfx> ziga555 problem je da lahko v drugih državah to počnejo, in pol prjavjo našim
<ziga555> uff, am men ponuja rtorrent samo DHT network (kaj je sploh to= in peer exchange
<uni4dfx> DHT je to da ti najde peere iz več trackerjev
<uni4dfx> oziroma najde ti peere tud brez trackerjev
<Jork> jst bi te torrente prepovedu vse
<uni4dfx> Jork zakaj? kaj pa je narobe ubuntuja downloadat prek torrentov?
<Jork> hecam se no:D
<ziga555> Am mi pa ponuja proxy_address, kaj lahko to uporabljam tudi preko proxy-jev?
<uni4dfx> ziga555 brezveze
<ziga555> Ja se strinjam, nič ne pomaga..
<ziga555> http://avi.alkalay.net/2007/11/encrypt-bittorrent.html
<Pepelka70> Please Encrypt Your BitTorrent Client !
<ziga555> Evo rešitev za enkripcijo
<ziga555> Ampak to pomeni da bo client sprejemal fajle samo seed-erjev ki oddajajo kriptirano?
<Jork> mene pa zanima če je teoretično možno narest tak virus ki bi okužu in sesu, oz zbrisu  najmanj 50% vseh podatkov na svetu?
<yang> Jork: teoreticno mas pol tut moznost da te dobijo in koncas za zapahi za lajf
<sasa84> yang, LOL
<Jork> to ni relevantno, zanima me samo če ga je možno narest
<Jork> v današnjem svetu
<yang> Jork: bolje, ce se pridruzis tistemu teamu ki je Stuxnet spisal, tam lahko se kaj zasluzis
<Jork> pri vsej tej napredni tehnologiji
<Jork> ne zanima me služenje ampak uničenje
<dz0ny_> jor & yang teoretično lahko tudi sanjaš da si naredu tak virus, je bilo pa zadnjič na hacker news o virusu ki mutira
<Jork> nice
<sasa84> fantje moji dragi...Å¡ibam spat
<sasa84> pridkani bodte ;)
<Jork> nočko
<yang> noc
<sasa84> nočka ;)
<ziga555> uni4dfx si Å¡e tu?
<dz0ny_> pa eno bolho za pomoč :)))
<sasa84> nočko CrazyLemon <3
<sasa84> dz0ny_, jajks ;)
<Jork> rad bi enkrat vidu kako zgleda če čez noč iz sveta zgine enih 70% vseh podatkov
<sasa84> uni4dfx, drž se jutr!!!
<sasa84> pa sporoč kok ti je šlo :)))
<Jork> kwa bi pol folku dogajal:D
<dz0ny_> uni4dfx: jutri zagovarjaš?
<sasa84> dz0ny_, jaaaa, uni4dfx ma jutr dan d :)
<ziga555> uhh držim pesti
<ziga555> Kakšno temo pa ma?
<ziga555> Oz. naslov
<dz0ny_> ziga555: andrid app za Mooodle
<yang> Jork: glej kaj se je zgodil enmu slovencu k je te botnete upravljal oz spisal program za tiste spance, ki so ga izdali
<dz0ny_> android
<Jork> pa to me ne zanima yang
<Jork> zanima me učinek in če je tak virus možno spisat ki uniču res use, se razmzmnožu na potenco 100
<ziga555> dz0ny_  res? Je open source? Bi taka aplikacija zelo zelo prav prišla
<Jork> in po možnosti tud uniču hardware
<ziga555> dvomim
<yang> ja
<yang> glej stuxnet
<yang> da se
<yang> samo sam ga verjetno ne bos spisal
<sasa84> Jork, ja je možno, da nrdiš tak virus, da bi men ventilator sfrčal skoz okno, tko da bi blo moje rože še 2 mesca strah
<yang> za tem stoji ekipa hekerjev
<Jork> hehehe
<Jork> ma jst ga nimam namena spisat ker tud pojma nimam o programiranju ipd.
<Jork> sam pač informativno me zanima če je to možno narest
<ziga555> Mislim da bi bilo res težko da bi uničil vse do nule
<Jork> in prej ko slej mam občutek da se bo najdu en tak norc ki mu bo to uspelo pa da bo še mal odpilen da mu ne bo šlo za keš ampak za ego
<yang> stuxnet je naredil tocno to, bil je neviden, dokler ni prisel na tocno dolocen tip hardwera in ga je zjebal...sicer vecina ze pozna to zgodbo
<uni4dfx> A kdo ve kaj je Dejan Lavbič zaen tipson na FRI?
<Jork> hm
<dz0ny_> ziga555: bo on povedal :)
<Jork> zanimivo tole o stuxnetu
<yang> Jork: verjetno tisti ki so spisali stuxnet pripravljajo stalno kaj podobnega...
<dz0ny_> uni4dfx: good luc, jutri
<uni4dfx> tnx :D
<Jork> ej kako je pa z virusi za mobilne telefone?
<dz0ny_> luck
<ziga555> uni4dfx, držim pesti za jutri
<Jork> a je to kej dost razširjen?
<ziga555> Jork, kaj ko bi ti raje kaj koristnega delal
<ziga555> Namesto da sanjaš o virusih..
<Jork> uni4dfx: enga takratkega rukn pred zagovorom pa bo
<ziga555> uni4dfx, kaj bi jaz lahko dobil potem tole tvojo aplikacijo?
<Jork> žiga sej ne sanjam
<uni4dfx> Jork haha my kind of person :D
<yang> Jork: ja mas aplikacije ki so backdoorane in nudijo tistemu ki je program napisal dostop do tvojega telefona in vseh informacij
<uni4dfx> ziga555 zdej še nima smisla k je vezana na moj testni server, jebiga FRIjevci niso mel cajta naštelat svoje platforme
<ziga555> Jork, sumnike si popravi
<ziga555> aha, potem pa v bodoče
<Jork> yang kako pa ves da je tvoj telefon recmo okuzen s takim virusom?
<ziga555> Kakšna smer pa si bil na FRI?
<ziga555> Jork, če je dober, ne veš ;)
<uni4dfx> najprej mal UNI star program, pol pa VSÅ  bolonc
<ziga555> Je pa to čedalje bolj popularno na android us
<Jork> uni4dfx: itak si ze na konju sam se tistih 20 minut gopcanja pa si zmagu. pa jeb*** faks:D
<ziga555> uni4dfx, aha, pri vas nimate določene smeri?
<yang> Jork: jah ce pobiras programe od nepreverjenih strani pol se zna zgodit da nabases na tak program, pr 100.000 android proigramih se ne bi cudil, ce jih je dolocen procent backdooranih
<yang> Jork: sej je isto z windowsi
<yang> Jork: ki svetujejo da uporabljas 3rd party software
<Jork> pa antivirusni programi tud prepoznajo tak virus na mobilcu?
<uni4dfx> Jork bom Å¡u naprej na 2. stopnjo :D
<Jork> kaj to pomen 3rd party software?
<Jork> uni4dfx:ajej pol si ga pa na jeb*** Å¡e za nadaljna leta, kar je sicer pohvalno :D
<yang> Jork: ja recimo adobe flash je 3rd party program, al pa karkoli kar nalozis zunaj microsofta
<yang> Jork: gre se za to al zaupas tistim stranem ali ne
<uni4dfx> Jork vem, sam treba izkoristt dokler je Å¡e zastojn lol
<Jork> uni4dfx: ja:d
<uni4dfx> k nav več dolg kokr kaže
<Jork> nč zdej pa tud jst grem spat
<Jork> lepo se mejte, uni4dfx pa velik sreče jutr
<Jork> drž se!
<Jork> mi smo s tabo:)
<sasa84> nočk Jork
<yang> Jork: uporabljaj linux in upaj, da razvijalci redno cistijo zlonamerno kodo ven iz programov...
<Jork> noč
<Jork> ma jst mam trenutno winse
<uni4dfx> Jork tnx lepo spi :)
<Jork> kontra stari
<Jork> ajde
<yang> dobr je, ce je pa ze cas za spanje, pol pa tut jaz grem, ajde
<ziga555> Hitro hodite spat..
<ziga555> uni4dfx, pa ko si se odločal za na faks, si bil stoprocenten da greš na FRI, ali si še med akkšnim kolebal?
<uni4dfx> ziga555 stoprocenten sm biu da ne grem nikamor drugam haha
<sasa84> ziga555, k nam na teologijo je hotu
<uni4dfx> to ja :D
<uni4dfx> razmišlu sm sicer o filofaksu k me jeziki zanimajo, sam tist ni neki uporabno
<sasa84> pa je vidu, d bi mogu na troli 2x presest...pa je Å¡ou pol raj na fri
<uni4dfx> sasa84 hehe maš prov :D
<sasa84> ;)
<uni4dfx> čeprov z busom mam 45 minut
<uni4dfx> z avtom pa 10
<uni4dfx> v eno smer
<sasa84> uni4dfx, jaz sem bla tud prej peš s postaje do faxa kt pa z busom :)))
<uni4dfx> ma ja kr neki so te busi
<uni4dfx> tok mejhne razdalje počasni pa k da bi šu v avstrijo
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> no, zdj pa res šibam panča
<sasa84> t
<sasa84> kdaj maš jutr uni4dfx ?
<ziga555> Ma jaz se bom moral počasi odločit med FE in FRI in VSŠ ali UNI
<uni4dfx> sasa84 da nebi šla gledat slučajno :D
<uni4dfx> sm vsem prepovedu haha
<uni4dfx> ziga555 VSÅ  >>>>>> UNI
<ziga555> am?
<sasa84> uni4dfx, zdj si mi šele dal idejo, da bi pršla!!!
<uni4dfx> (VSŠ velik bolš kot UNI)
<ziga555> uni4dfx, jaz bom tudi jutri Å¡el v Å¡olo po potrdilo
<ziga555> pa bi tudi lahko Å¡el
<ziga555> prišel*
<uni4dfx> da vam na kraj pamet ne pade :D
<ziga555> katera predavalnica?
<uni4dfx> pol mene ne bo :D
<ziga555> uni4dfx zakaj je VSŠ boljši? Glede FE-ja vsaj po tanovem programu naj bi bil kar precej lažji
<ziga555> Pa še več možnosti maš za naprej
<uni4dfx> zato ker se na VSŠ dejansko kej naučiš
<uni4dfx> UNI je samo filozofiranje
<uni4dfx> u 3 krasne
<ziga555> Programiranja nič?
<uni4dfx> je neki
<uni4dfx> tist je Å¡e ok
<uni4dfx> sam na VSŠ je več
<sasa84> ziga555, najdla sm uro in predavalnco
<uni4dfx> sasa84 -_-
<ziga555> ja, povej?
<ziga555> Je dopoldne?
<sasa84> ziga555, bodoči frijevc bo pa ja najdu zagovor na netu :P
<ziga555> ma nimam časa googlat
<ziga555> uni4dfx, daj mi pls povej na zs tvoje ime in priimek da te lahko najdem
<uni4dfx> ziga555 Janez Novak
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ziga555, jaz sem ga najdla brez imena in priimka...k pojma nism mela kok mu je ime :)))
<ziga555> Janez, maš FB?
<uni4dfx> dej morm zdej prpravt Å¡e prezentacijo do konca :D
<ziga555> Meh, saj boš že tako raztural
<ziga555> sasa84, ma ne neda se mi googlat
<sasa84> jst grem pa spat ;)
<sasa84> nočko ;)
<uni4dfx> ajd lepo spi
<ziga555> sasa84 LN
<sasa84> drž se jutr..pa sporoč ;)
<ziga555> http://images.ncix.com/forumimages/790EFCEC-5BF9-477F-8E676446F994546F.jpg
<ziga555> fail
<ziga555> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_avt109905_hp_elitebook_8770w_i7-3820_ssd_hdd_vga_w7pro_17_3
<Pepelka70> HP EliteBook 8770w i7-3820/SSD&HDD/VGA/W7PRO/17,3"   W8779TC#A7G08AV - EnaA.com cena
<ziga555> Kje se sploh rabijo tako močni kompi, razen v 3d modeliranju
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1546-1: libgc vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1546-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-29
<sasa84> uni4dfx, si se že obril za zagovor? :P
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek, pokonci, mladi fant!
<zdobersek> :/
<sasa84> dz0ny_, noup ;)
 * sasa84 zgodej vstaja, k ni fant :P
<dz0ny_> sasa84: mah ja bo treb antropologa vprašat, drugače pa včasih so mladi fantje hodili na veselice, ker je bilo treba zgodaj vstat, je bilo to pač najhuje (razlaga iz fedalnih časov)
<CrazyLemon> res je..danes pa se sam drogirajo pa jim je vseeno kdaj vstanejo..mularija narkomanska
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> dz0ny_, CrazyLemon ne hod na veselice...pa tud težko vstaja :P
<dz0ny_> sasa84: sej so še bolj mračne razlage :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm..js sm dva tedna skoraj vsak dan mogu ob 2.30 vstat..me prav zanima kje si ti takrat bila
<CrazyLemon> (sej me ne ker vem kje si bila - na skypeu sajbrala)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj veš, d sva skupi sajbrala
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nice change of subject.. ;)
<sasa84> :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 10 :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, jeeeej, čestitke!!! :)))
<sasa84> in? vse kula ne? pol si rečeš "a to je blo to?" :)))
<sasa84> zdj pa naprej vpisat uni4dfx :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx congrats
<CrazyLemon> (you lucky bastard)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon hvala :D
<uni4dfx> sasa84 hvala!
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ja čist na easy je blo no :D
<uni4dfx> sam jebemu Divjak
<uni4dfx> me je hotu potrolat
<uni4dfx> "Ja, za zagovor vam dam 2, za predstavitev tud 2..."
<uni4dfx> moja mat že kr nehala dihat :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<uni4dfx> "Sej se hecam, 10 maš"
<CrazyLemon> saša mudel
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> itak
<CrazyLemon> sašo*
<CrazyLemon> lol..saša
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> je saša divjak
<uni4dfx> prov tko
<CrazyLemon> a je?
<CrazyLemon> me je mel računalniško grafiko
<CrazyLemon> matr je dolgočasn ko predava :D
<uni4dfx> aja??
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<uni4dfx> mene je mel programiranje na UNI
<uni4dfx> pa je blo kr zabavno
<uni4dfx> zato k je skos pizdarije počel vmes
<CrazyLemon> lol.. a on dejansko zna programirat? :D
<uni4dfx> jup
<CrazyLemon> ker tisto kar sm js vidu..tiste poskuse... ugh.. žalostno :D
<CrazyLemon> sem pa vidu ja da je napisal knjigo o javi oziroma neki z javo
<uni4dfx> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ko sm vidu tiste njegove poskuse v pythonu...sm si mislu kako za vraga je on napisal knjigo :)
<uni4dfx> jap
<uni4dfx> nevem no eni ga ne marajo preveč pa nevem zakaj k men je biu zmer faca
<CrazyLemon> ma js nimam nič proti divjaku..je dokaj zabaven..sam računalniška grafika je tak dolgočasen predmet
<CrazyLemon> koga za vraga zanima zrcaljenje pa drugi efekti :D
<CrazyLemon> dejansko je šel čez vse možne efekte kar obstajajo :D
<uni4dfx> mogu bi met RG pr sk8erju
<CrazyLemon> sk8erju?
<uni4dfx> Lebar :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj sk8er? :D
<uni4dfx> ja k je tak skejter :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> tale je sam zate
<CrazyLemon> Uran Rodetu: a misliš da bova doživela ukinitev celibata? Rode: medva najbrž ne, najini otroci pa že mogoče
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<uni4dfx> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tole je že star vic... sam zdej so dal pač 2 imeni še not ;))) je pa drugač stara fora ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, posluša pa ta teološki vic...
<sasa84> posluš?
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> posluš*
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ne sledim foram o Cerkvi ..tko da se opravičujem :p
<sasa84> torej... pride jezus na trg in vid da bodo kamnal prešuštnico. pa stop vmes pa reče "kdor je brez greha, nej prvi vrži kamen vanjo"...pa tko prešuštnica dobi kamen v čelo. pa se jezus obrne pa reče "mami, a sem ti reku, da doma ostan?!" :D
<CrazyLemon> no ja..no ja.. tist z rodetom je bolši :P
<CrazyLemon> a lahk nekdo ki ima chrome
<CrazyLemon> gre na to stran http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/2-unity-for-linux-games-made-available-for-demo
<Pepelka70> 2 &#8216;Unity for Linux&#8217; Games Made Available for Demo | OMG! Ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> in prečekira CPU
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: too damn high!
<zdobersek> okol 30, nabije pa do 60%
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek se mi je kar zdelo
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga pa imajo na strani
<zdobersek> lmao
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CPU navija sam takrat, ko je zgornji header v prikazu
<zdobersek> npr. ce poscrollas dol na novico, nej problema
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pri meni je čist vseeno kje na strani sem
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kter chrome?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 22
<zdobersek> 23
<zdobersek> upgrade!
<CrazyLemon> definitivno banner
<CrazyLemon> zbrišem node
<CrazyLemon> in vse lepo in fajn na 3-5%
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men kaže cpu med 9-17
<sasa84> zdj 6...
<sasa84> u pa res...banner nabiva
<sasa84> pride do 50
<CrazyLemon> žalostno!
<zdobersek> pojd spalir narest.
<zdobersek> jst grem pa brat naprej.
<zdobersek> kter zjeban dan, fak ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek brat??????brat?!!!?!?
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Storm_of_Swords
<Pepelka70> A Storm of Swords - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, eni tud beremo a veš :P
<CrazyLemon> weirdos
<marko-_-> vaša kćerka je drolja
<sasa84> kaj že pomen drolja?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne sasa84  CrazyLemon ni drolja
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<sasa84> kaj to pomen no CrazyLemon ? :)
<CrazyLemon> !g drolja
<Pepelka70> Što znači riječ drolja? [Tekst verzija] - Forum.hr http://www.forum.hr/archive/index.php/t-36978.html
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, gtud jst sm tole najdla :)
<sasa84> am...kakšna je pa razlika pol med kurbo pa droljo? a drolji ni treba plačat? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tako :)
<sasa84> ps: CrazyLemon, ti res ne morš bit drolja :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a me pridš jutr pogledat v izolo? :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :(
<sasa84> bi te povabla na kakav ^^
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a me ti prideš jutri pogledat v triban?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> !g triban
<Pepelka70> Triban - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triban
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst ne bom mela avta+garmina, da bi pršla u triban :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js pa prav tako ne bom imel jutri ne avta..garmina pa tko al tko nimam :D
<sasa84> a se reče tríban al tribán?
<CrazyLemon> 2.
<sasa84> prjatlca gre v izolo na krvodajalsko pa grem z njo vrjetn :)))
<CrazyLemon> wtf :)
<CrazyLemon> a pri vas nimate krvodajalskih?
<sasa84> am...ne :P
<CrazyLemon> weirdos :)
<sasa84> v izoli bolš vzamejo :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek padfone je available!
<CrazyLemon> sam 740!
<CrazyLemon> mobitel + "tablica" !
<sasa84> huh
<sasa84> !g padfone
<Pepelka70> ASUS - Mobile- ASUS PadFone http://www.asus.com/Mobile/PadFone/
<CrazyLemon> lol..zdaj tablico lahk dobiš že za 60€
<CrazyLemon> goclever i71 :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tele baje niso slabe a?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj to?
<dz0ny_> uni4dfx: congrats!
<CrazyLemon> goclever? eh..chinese crap..za se igračkat je kul :) oziroma tko bom reku..tok denarja kot daš..tok tudi dobiš :)
<sasa84> sam...ipad pa ne vem če ej vreden tolk dnarja
<sasa84> je pa kr huda cena:S
<sasa84> bolš d si laptop kupš za tak dnar :)))
<uni4dfx> dz0ny_ danke :)
<CrazyLemon> pravijo pri bigbangu glede iMaca
<CrazyLemon> "uporablja .... nahitrejšo grafiko kdajkoli vgrajeno v računalnik vse-v-enem" :D
<CrazyLemon> grafična pa radeon HD 6750M 512mb :D
<dz0ny_> uni4dfx: care to share end product?
<dz0ny_> uni4dfx: app, diplomo bom že v knjižnici počekiral
<uni4dfx> dz0ny_ dejansko sploh Å¡e ni end product
<uni4dfx> ampak mislm da ti lahko pošlem right? kljub temu da je last univerze?
<dz0ny_> ubuntulog: last univerze, ti si avtor, ne morejo nad tabo razen če si podpisal nda
<dz0ny_> uni4dfx: last univerze, ti si avtor, ne morejo nad tabo razen če si podpisal nda
<uni4dfx> kul pol
<CrazyLemon> čaki mal..kako last univerze? a je tudi last univerze magistrsko delo?
<uni4dfx> yup
<CrazyLemon> prepričan?
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> ful preveč sm resno vzel tole pa cilu da bo res 10 minut
<uni4dfx> un k je biu za mano je govoru 20 minut pa je lih tko 10 dubu :D
<CrazyLemon> torej imaš v dobrem 10min življenja
<CrazyLemon> to je win win for me
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> žal ne k sm mogu poslušat njegovo predstavitev
<CrazyLemon> aja..pol si -10 :/
<dz0ny_> uni4dfx: o čem je pa un pred tabo predaval, for loop v JS okolju :) > za saso84
<uni4dfx> ma neka socialna omrežja
<uni4dfx> nism lih dojel :D
<dz0ny_> uni4dfx: za družbena omrežja je dobil 10 o.O, ne bom sodil ampak ok
<CrazyLemon> fdv much??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_--> ni mi jasno kaj me tako disconecta
<marko-_--> od včeraj mam nov ruter pa me je do danes že ene 20x o_0
<sasa84> dz0ny_, a me ti mal hecaš? ;)
<dz0ny_> marko-_--: sem ti rekel da so tp-link zanič ruterji dela na 2m potem pa je konec debate, to je za stare mame (malo 24ur, kulinarika, najdi.si), poleg tega ima premalo rama in cpu za torrente
<dz0ny_> sasa84: malo je treba :)
<marko-_--> dz0ny_, samo nič ne downloadam
<marko-_--> sam kolko se spomnim, ko sem mel enega slabega tp-linka
<marko-_--> 3 leta nazaj je blo isto
<dz0ny_> marko-_--: koliko si oddaljen od ruterja? btw kateri ruter je že to?
<marko-_--> ene 10 metrov. V dnevni sobi je, zmes so vrata + hodnik + vrata pa pol moja soba. Dve črtici mam od štirih
<marko-_--> dz0ny_, http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-WR1043ND
<Pepelka70> TL-WR1043ND - Welcome to TP-LINK
<dz0ny_> marko-_--: menjaj saj si ga včeraj kupil, tp- link so za majhna stanovanja max 2 sobi, kakšen balkon vrt odpade, pri eni gospe ni neslo od telefonske omarice do  dnevne(debeli zidovi)
<marko-_--> kurac
<dz0ny_> jp, sicer ni bil tak kot tvoj samo tp-link se izogibam od takrat, sem se enkrat dovolj opekel
<dz0ny_> waat 88€, ni vredno res
<marko-_--> pa sej sem fotru govoril
<marko-_--> mah, itak grem v maribor
<marko-_--> naj se jebe s tem
<dz0ny_> btw poglej kaj imaš nastavaljeno za Interference Mitigation. Bluetooth zna motit signal, pa še neka opcija je v fw za bluetooth kompaktibilnost (bolje je na off)
<marko-_--> a to misliš bluetooth na laptopu?
<marko-_--> sem ga izklopil
<marko-_--> zdej
<CrazyLemon> na tega tp linka lahko daš dd-wrt gor :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa openwrt http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr1043nd :)
<Pepelka70> TP-Link TL-WR1043ND    - OpenWrt Wiki
<sasa84> linksys ftw!
<uni4dfx> ok je Å¡la :D
<uni4dfx> zdej lahko rečem: wtf, linksys sux donkey balls :D
<CrazyLemon> linksys by cisco ftw!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2LoyFb7194E
<Pepelka70> Citizen Khan , Episode #01 complete part 1 of 2      - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://klaig.blogspot.be/2012/08/skypipe-cloud-based-namepipe.html
<Pepelka70> KLAIG: skypipe : a cloud based named pipe
<dz0ny> echo "kul smo"  | skypipe
<dz0ny> drug comp: skypipe kulsmo
<CrazyLemon> kje se pa zgubi presledek?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> echo "kul smo"  | skypipe kulsmo
<dz0ny> ali pa nyancat | skypipe mojamacka
<dz0ny> drug comp: skypipe mojamacka
<dz0ny> better example
<dz0ny> btw Å¡e two-way ssh authentication obstaja
<dz0ny> !g github authy ssh
<Pepelka70> SSH - github:help https://help.github.com/categories/56/articles
<CrazyLemon> 2way SSH auth  bi bil pretty sweet
<CrazyLemon> še če podpira google authenticator android app
<CrazyLemon> toliko bolše :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jp sms ali pa authy android app
<dz0ny> free vse
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny raje bi vidu google authenticator možnost :)
<dz0ny> http://blog.authy.com/add-two-factor-authentication-to-your-ssh-in-30-seconds/
<Pepelka70> Authy Blog! Awesome two-factor authentication
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za gogole auth moraš samo kodod dobit
<dz0ny> za android app, to mislim v obratno smer ne bi Å¡lo
<dz0ny> ker se ob prijavi preko ssh mora nekje dodatno preverit, google pa nima apija
<dz0ny> hm ideja, timecode lahko narediš tudi sam in jih daš vmes
<dz0ny> samo to niam sms
<dz0ny> mobitel crken
<dz0ny> ti se pa ne moreš prijavit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako pa dropbox uporablja google authenticator'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<dz0ny> ja saj na isto foro
<dz0ny> samo jaz hočem če si zbrišemapp na androidu da še nakak pridem not
<CrazyLemon> no..tko ima dropbox
<dz0ny> na strežniku moraš naredi program ki preverja timecodo
<CrazyLemon> če je zbrišeš app/zgubiš telefon
<CrazyLemon> imaš v ta namen  zgenerirano kodo iz 16ih črk
<CrazyLemon> ki jo moraš shranit /napisat :)
<dz0ny> vem to
<dz0ny> samo še  vedno hočem sms
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne
<CrazyLemon> ker sms ni zanesljiva možnost
<zdobersek> mms? nihce?
<CrazyLemon> mms + qrcode ? :>
<dz0ny> lej pol kode imaš že narejene https://github.com/authy/authy-ssh/blob/master/authy-ssh
<Pepelka70> authy-ssh/authy-ssh at master · authy/authy-ssh · GitHub
<zdobersek> CODE IS THERE NOW GTFO
<zdobersek> typisch FOSS :>
<dz0ny> kar rabiš je impelmentacija svijega timecode načina (kode)
<dz0ny> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4226
<Pepelka70> RFC 4226 - HOTP: An HMAC-Based One-Time Password Algorithm
<dz0ny> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6238
<Pepelka70> RFC 6238 - TOTP: Time-Based One-Time Password Algorithm
<dz0ny> ker ti paše, jaz bi kar hmac pa zaklenil z public ssh ključem
<dz0ny> ne more živ bog mimo
<CrazyLemon> doit!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> It is I, God!
<zdobersek> A dead God!
<zdobersek> Just passing through ...
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> troll=of
<zdobersek> troll=off
<zdobersek> later.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: maš v rfcju že kodo v javi :)
<zdobersek> It's not an RFC, it's a Java tutorial!
 * zdobersek is off
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sedaj ko znaš javo naredi v c :)
<zdobersek> challenge postponed.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne zna jave.. zdobersek se mi zdi bl python kind of a guy
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bom za drugič vedel koga vprašat o dekoratorjih, metaclass in podobnem :)
<robert_negro> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://bcove.me/mp06n9mo    T - 18
<Pepelka70> IFA 2012 mobile_smallplayer
<CrazyLemon> T - 180s
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/druzabna-kronika/na-razgaljenih-fotografijah-je-res-ta-martina-kandidatka-za-predsednico-slovenije/290391
<Pepelka70> Na razgaljenih fotografijah je res "ta" Martina, kandidatka za predsednico Slovenije :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdobersek zna precej!
 * zdobersek je kr multilingvist
<zdobersek> Pa tist link zgorej je NSFW, ce ma kdo res tko bedno sluzbo, da ob osmih se zdi v pisarni
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek your mind is much powerful </yoda>
<CrazyLemon> in grda je tale martina :D
<CrazyLemon> but boobs are nice!
<zdobersek> vrecke pa to ...
<zdobersek> ... it wasn't me ...
<CrazyLemon> pri martini..rabiš vsaj 2 vrečki :>
<zdobersek> ena vlka skatla pol ...
<zdobersek> al pa se greta 'ples v maskah'?
<CrazyLemon> samsung ativ
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> whatnow
<zdobersek> Windows phone?
<CrazyLemon> tablet
<CrazyLemon> + keyboard
<zdobersek> http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/29/samsung-ativ-s-official/
<Pepelka70> Samsung ATIV S Revealed: Windows Phone 8, 4.8&#8243; HD Display, 1.5GHz Dual-Core Processor  |  TechCrunch
<zdobersek> in to ravno samsung, k ze od vsazka prodanga galaxyja deva cekine microsoftu ...
<CrazyLemon> in zdaj je pokazal 'pro' različico
<CrazyLemon> smart pc..and smartpc pro
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cppkpKu-CA
<Pepelka70> nordic skiing stunts HD - fun      - YouTube
<zdobersek> kter je ze kdej probu stat na tekaskih smuckah, bo mel se vecji respekt za tele mudele.
<lynxlynxlynx> vsi ostali poglejte kamnski
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj ma samsung>
<zdobersek> kako konferenco?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mmm
<CrazyLemon> ta trenutek?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<CrazyLemon> "unpacked" event :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sem na 9gagu vidu Kate Upton z iPhonom na tem dogodku
<zdobersek> pa sem mislu, da je staro.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek do show!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mislim tudi ti si weirdo..kadarkoli vidiš kate upton MORAŠ skopirat link na kanal :)
<CrazyLemon> its written in the bro code !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://9gag.com/gag/5204573
<zdobersek> :/
<Pepelka70> 9GAG - Samsung, you're doing it wrong
<CrazyLemon> miijaauu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: overrated je!
 * zdobersek zbezi.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek iphone? jp
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Kate is O V E R R A T E D
<CrazyLemon> /kickbandonteverlethimin zdobersek
<zdobersek> http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2012/Aug-29.html
<Pepelka70> What Killed the Linux Desktop - Miguel de Icaza
<zdobersek> bi mu pripopal komentar, da Mono ne pomaga kej dost ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek emmmm
<CrazyLemon> a veš tiste fotografije zgoraj?
<CrazyLemon> tisto je bil samo zgornji del
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1548-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1548-1/
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1547-1: libGData, evolution-data-server vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1547-1/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ktere slike? Ge. Predsednice?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mhm
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1548-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1548-1/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: in? rabis se zakelj?
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1547-1: libGData, evolution-data-server vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1547-1/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek spodnji del ne bo nikoli popravil zgornjega ..keep that in mind :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj ce pa pac temo nardis?
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> 24ur.com je drek brez primere
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1548-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1548-1/
<zdobersek> ja jaaa
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH_2UirZXw0
<Pepelka70> MI2 - Oda gudeki      - YouTube
<dz0ny> Å¡e komu Å¡teka gmail?
<dz0ny> mislim nalaga v večnost...
<uni4dfx> dz0ny men je tud gmail neki zajebavu prej ja
<dz0ny> holly shit google is down o.O tudi iskanje ne dela, po 5 letih iščem preko yahoo
<CrazyLemon> !g test
<Pepelka70> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<CrazyLemon> down for you :)
<dz0ny> speed test je ok
<dz0ny> aja pepelka
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> em..speedtest nima dosti povezave s tem.. :D
<dz0ny> ja štekam če pepka išče potem na jbi tudi meni delalo, no folk na tw se tudi nekaj pritožuje
<CrazyLemon> traceroute it :)
<zdobersek> !g octane benchmark
<Pepelka70> The Benchmark - Octane — Google Developers https://developers.google.com/octane/benchmark
<zdobersek> hremo si tice merit!
<CrazyLemon> so...just like any other day?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Score: 8565
<dz0ny> moj androidič 900
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lol @ tvoj APU
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no.. čakam na tvoj score
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> 13628 na dev mashini
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> tole je bil v8
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> js sm pač klikal na tisto kar je pisalo "benchmark"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hm?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek z drugimi besedami
<CrazyLemon> dal si lame link!
<CrazyLemon> <Pepelka70> The Benchmark - Octane — Google Developers https://developers.google.com/octane/benchmark
<Pepelka70> The Benchmark - Octane &mdash; Google Developers
<CrazyLemon> glej kje piše "benchmark"
<CrazyLemon> v textu
<zdobersek> jah lol
<zdobersek> v8 se vedno 13001
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> in kje se nahaja ta dev mashina :>
<zdobersek> tule ob men.
<zdobersek> laptop je pa v kurcu
<CrazyLemon> ne laži :p
<CrazyLemon> Octane Score: 8695
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/1TyEA.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<zdobersek> irony in there, amirite?
<dz0ny> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/564388_10151069737300326_934751066_n.jpg darth & rode
<Pepelka70> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=934751066
<dz0ny> http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2012/Aug-29.html
<Pepelka70> What Killed the Linux Desktop - Miguel de Icaza
<dz0ny> če bi kdo obamo kaj vprašu http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/ , je pa v glavnem sesul reddit :)
<Pepelka70> I am Barack Obama, President of the United States -- AMA : IAmA
<uni4dfx> dz0ny ja lih probam odpret
<uni4dfx> pa mi timeouta prehitr
<uni4dfx> gledam kako bi poveču timeout cajt v FF
<dz0ny> about:config verjetno
<uni4dfx> ja sej
<dz0ny> ali pa cache: http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/ v google chrome
<uni4dfx> sm probu nastavt network.http.keep-alive.timeout
<uni4dfx> sam je isti crap
<Pepelka70> I am Barack Obama, President of the United States -- AMA : IAmA
<uni4dfx> ne timeout bi rad mel neomejen :D
<uni4dfx> da ne obupa
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: mislim da imata tako ff kot chrome en mehanizem ki to blokira (kao da ne ddosaš strani), če dobi od strežnika karkoli druzga od htt 200 ok
<dz0ny> potem se vključi nek soft način
<lynxlynxlynx> v operi dela normalno
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: jp sedaj dela očitno so še par lektrončkov užgali
<uni4dfx> reddit dela
<uni4dfx> ampak unga threada ne odpre
<dz0ny> We know how Republicans feel about protecting Internet Freedom. Is Internet Freedom an issue you'd push to add to the Democratic Party's 2012 platform?
<dz0ny> [–]PresidentObama[S] 1325 points 32 minutes ago*
<dz0ny> Internet freedom is something I know you all care passionately about; I do too. We will fight hard to make sure that the internet remains the open forum for everybody - from those who are expressing an idea to those to want to start a business. And although there will be occasional disagreements on the details of various legislative proposals, I won't stray from that principle - and it will be reflected in the platform.
<uni4dfx> aja valda sej nima browser nč s tem, reddit vrne nazaj un page -_-
<dz0ny> pipa, sopa, sipa, zihr bo Å¡e kaj
<uni4dfx> ma ja nej gre u 3pm
<uni4dfx> nč ni naredu za svobodo interneta, prej obratno
<uni4dfx> sam me zanima kako nej bi obama odgovarju če sajt ne dela :D
<uni4dfx> al so njegovmu IPju dal absolutno prioriteto or something
<dz0ny> sej dela :)
<uni4dfx> kaj dela
<uni4dfx> ne odpre unga threada
<uni4dfx> vse ostalo pa dela
<sasa84_> uni4dfx, a nč ne žuraš?? :)))
<uni4dfx> sasa84_ bom nasledn tedn ;)
<sasa84_> no no ;)
<uni4dfx> sm se mogu prvo naspat
<sasa84_> :)))
<uni4dfx> hahahaha https://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/Screenshot%20at%202012-08-29%2023%3A24%3A32.png
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-30
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1505-2: IcedTea-Web regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1505-2/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> ooo, jutro zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> evo amerikance
<zdobersek> http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/35LVQ0aiFIw/survey-reveals-a-majority-believe-the-cloud-is-affected-by-weather
<Pepelka70> Survey Reveals a Majority Believe "the Cloud" Is Affected by Weather - Slashdot
<sasa84> zdobersek, LOL
<tnm> hellow! a ma kdo ksno idejo kako instalirat ubuntu v racunalnik ki ima kombinacijo HDD ter SSD?
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj bi bilo kaj drugače?
<tnm> kaj drugace?
<lynxlynxlynx> namestitev
<tnm> ja kako se namesti
<tnm> al celotno Ubuntu na SSD a
<tnm> al mesano
<CrazyLemon> vse razn home
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno kolk velke maš diske
<lynxlynxlynx> root se ti definitivno splača na ssd
<CrazyLemon> slightly offtopic: poceni olje http://www.jantrade-motornoolje.si/     žal nisem videl tega preden sem šel na servis :)
<Pepelka> JanTrade motorno olje
<dz0ny> tnm: jaz imam home, tmp, var na hdd ostalo sdd, vključiš še trim in si zmagal http://askubuntu.com/questions/1400/how-do-i-optimize-the-os-for-ssds .
<Pepelka> installation - How do I optimize the OS for SSDs? - Ask Ubuntu
<dz0ny> aja pri ssd ti piše koliko časa bo še "deloval" disk, tako da ti ne more crknit preden bi kaj na varno shranil, odvisno od zahtev daš še home na ssd
<CrazyLemon> odvisno tudi od ssdja.. današnji zdržijo kar dolgo :)
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/data/fotogalerije/trendi/2012/08/ljubljana_ustavi_potrosnistvo.aspx
<Pepelka> Ljubljana, ustavi potrošništvo! - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> kaj se takim ljudem suce po glavi?
<CrazyLemon> wth
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj bi bil ta tip'
<CrazyLemon> župnik?
<CrazyLemon> a messenger from above? :D
<CrazyLemon> reverend billy
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<uni4dfx> hello CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> howdy uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> w'sup
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kaj praviš na te gume https://plus.google.com/photos/111582733493999122929/albums/5782129685892865905/5782130217025989714?banner=pwa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> Fotografije - Google+
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx nothing much.. i be chillin'
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: to so posebne za po ledu peljat ... za vse ostalo neuporabno. Maš jih pa ravno za ene tri spuste, poj pa moraš menjat :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM te so za led? za led so tiste s klini
<CrazyLemon> verjetno misliš sneg?
<LorD_DDooM> Kaki klini človek, daj še verige gor no :) Kaj ti bo to na snegu pomagalo ne vem, tole je za led
<CrazyLemon> http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/images/products/tires/Exttopview.jpg
<dz0ny> hej družna kateri nettop priporočate
<dz0ny> pardon netbook
<CrazyLemon> dell xps 14
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon>  dell carbon x1 je tudi fajn ! :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ta je že v "ultrabook" kategoriji :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon:  sem vidu ko sem pogledal ceno ja :)
<dz0ny> kolegica bi rada do 300€
<CrazyLemon> ugh
<dz0ny> potuje in rabi za shranjevanje slik
<CrazyLemon> to pa je resen budget
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa tablica?
<dz0ny> vse imajo malo premalo spomina
<CrazyLemon> imajo pa zato SD slot :)
<dz0ny> 10dni cerka 200GB
<CrazyLemon> ugh..ta pa rada slika
<dz0ny> ja to imajo vsi
<dz0ny> itak fotografinja :)
<dz0ny> kako 10 letnika učit programiranja :) http://orangethirty.blogspot.com/2012/08/teaching-my-10-yeard-old-niece-how-to.html
<Pepelka> orangethirty/blog: Teaching my 10 yeard old  niece how to program.
<dz0ny> btw kdaj ste začeli programirat (let)
<dz0ny> jaz nekje pri 14 html(če temu lahko rečemo programiranje), pri 15 je bil python
<CrazyLemon> hah..js bom raje tiho :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: why a v srednji Å¡oli niste imeli pythona, gimanzija mislim da 2 letnik
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kak python..Å¡e vedu nisem kaj python je
<CrazyLemon> sam html je bil v srednji :)
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to bol malo :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: primorska predvidevam?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pa excel :))
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny uh..ne tega omenjat
<CrazyLemon> z accessom je tip nekaj čaral
<CrazyLemon> noben ga ni razumel
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: koliko ver se sedaj v os učijo programiranja z scratch, vsaj nekaj je šlo na bolje
<dz0ny> btw če bi bil učitelj matematike , bi jo učil v pythonu :)
<CrazyLemon> nečakinjo? :)
<CrazyLemon> ali matematiko? :D
<dz0ny> matematiko seveda
<CrazyLemon> potem ne bi bil dolgo učitelj matematike :)
<CrazyLemon> ker bi jim še bl zagrenil življenje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<LorD_DDooM> Mi smo v 6. razredu OŠ imeli izbirni predmet računalništva, učili so na LOGO, vsaj mislim da se tako imenuje
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: se ena ideja za članek :) okolja za učenje programiranja v ubuntu
<lynxlynxlynx> na naši šoli ni bilo nič, so pa na eni bližnji učili pascal kot dodatno
<lynxlynxlynx> v gimnaziji ščepec javascripta za tiste, ki so informatiko izbrali tud v 4. letniku
<lynxlynxlynx> izguba časa, večini ni bilo nič jasno
<ziga555> uni4dfx kako je Å¡la diploma?
<uni4dfx> ziga555 pa supr :)
<uni4dfx> sm zdej dipl.inž.rač in inf. haha
<ziga555> Ne nisi
<ziga555> zdej si dipl.inž.rač in inf (UN)
<ziga555> ;)
<ziga555> Kaj pa sedaj kam v službo ali?
<uni4dfx> (VS)
<uni4dfx> to be exact
<uni4dfx> službo? zdej grem na 2. stopnjo
<ziga555> Aha magisterij ;)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM mi smo tudi meli računalništvo v OŠ..igrali smo duke nukem !
<ziga555> mi pa postavljali site
<ziga555> Eno pomoč bi rabil. Zanima me kakšno orodje za ubuntu server ki bi mi beležilo (in shranjevalo loge) ves podatkovni promet
<ziga555> (recimo za 2 dni)
<ziga555> po možnosti s web podporo
<CrazyLemon> ti bi rad vidu ves promet v browserju?
<ziga555> Ne, recimo da če me nekdo DOS-a vidim da je stolpec prejetih podatkov zelo velik
<ziga555> in potem mi zraven izpiše še ip
<ziga555> Poznam iftop
<ziga555> Ampak ne shranjuje logov
<CrazyLemon> torej malce bl advanced firewall na routerju rabiš?
<ziga555> Ma niti nebi hotel na router-ju ampak na server-ju
<ziga555> aja
<ziga555> Aha, hočeš rečti da bi router blokiral take napade
<CrazyLemon> jah..če imaš forwardiran promet..ti ne bo blokiral.. oziroma se da našitmat pri IDPS da blokira tudi določene napade
<ziga555> sepravi kakšen dober monitoring ne obstaja?
<CrazyLemon> IDS je monitoring :)
<ziga555> aha, hvala
<CrazyLemon> poglej si malo snort
<ziga555> Aha, bom
<ziga555> CrazyLemon kateri os maš ti na svojem router-ju?
<ziga555> Jaz imam trenutno original tp-linkovega. Jutri bom verjetno šel na dd-wrt ali pa na open wrt (zato da vzpostavim client bridge) ker dobim še en router. Drugače pa trenutno mi že tp-linkov software omogoča DoS protection
<marko-_-> a ve kdo mogoče kaj je problem z tp-linkovim ruterjem da me dnevno ene 20x disconnecta (dejansko ne vem niti če je ruter kriv... na ruter sem nonstop povezan. Ali modem fuka, ali pa nekak ruter ne skonfigurira dobro pppoe al nekaj, ne vem)
<marko-_-> ve kdo kak bi lahko vsaj ugotovil kaj je krivo?
<ziga555> marko-_- kateri router in kateri OS
<marko-_--> spet me je
<marko-_--> ne vem če ste vidli
<marko-_--> a ve kdo mogoče kaj je problem z tp-linkovim ruterjem da me dnevno ene 20x disconnecta (dejansko ne vem niti če je ruter kriv... na ruter sem nonstop povezan. Ali modem fuka, ali pa nekak ruter ne skonfigurira dobro pppoe al nekaj, ne vem)
<marko-_--> ve kdo kak bi lahko vsaj ugotovil kaj je krivo?
<ziga555> Kater model in kater OS?
<marko-_--> WR1043ND pa njihov firmware
<marko-_--> 3.13.4 Build 110429 Rel.36959n
<marko-_--> čudno mi je ker na ruter ostanem cel čas povezan
<ziga555> Skoraj neverjamem da bi bil router kriv
<marko-_--> in ko grem v nastavitve vidim
<ziga555> Meni dela BP
<marko-_--> da piše kao connected
<marko-_--> ne vem, čudno mi je
<marko-_--> bom naredil par screenshotov v nastavitvah
<marko-_--> bitnih
<marko-_--> pa mi boš povedal če je kaj čudnega
<marko-_--> ziga555, http://shrani.si/f/3e/11s/37p7wgot/screenshot-from-2012-08-.png
<marko-_--> http://shrani.si/f/2O/zp/40IOF6Te/screenshot-from-2012-08-.png
<marko-_--> http://shrani.si/f/S/Al/1XY9EDKq/screenshot-from-2012-08-.png
<marko-_--> jaz mislim da je vse okej
<ziga555> amm, kakšen ip maš?
<marko-_--> kako to misliš?
<marko-_--> zakaj te to zanima?
<ziga555> Statika ali dinamika?
<marko-_--> dinamika
<ziga555> aha potem je vredu, samo vseno bi router posodobil na tvojem mestu
<marko-_--> openwrt?
<ziga555> za začetek dd-wrt
<marko-_--> naj naredim to zdaj takoj?
<ziga555> Zakaj pa ne :)
<ziga555> Samo ne ga bricknit
<marko-_--> kako pa ga lahko bricknem? :>
<ziga555> če bo med inštalacijo zmanjkalo elektrike itd...
<ziga555> Iz originalnega v custom niti ni tak problem
<ziga555> malo večji problemje obratno
<marko-_--> http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<Pepelka> Router Database | www.dd-wrt.com
<marko-_--> fak
<marko-_--> am tam sta dva fajla
<marko-_--> za moj ruter
<marko-_--> special image for initial flashing
<marko-_--> pa webflash image
<ziga555> V24 SP1 izberi
<marko-_--> ni sp1
<marko-_--> samo presp2
<marko-_--> neki beta buildi
<ziga555> Kako ne
<ziga555> jaz ga vidim
<marko-_--> jaz pa ne
<ziga555> Latest stable release izberi
<ziga555> A pa res
<ziga555> Če se ne motim prvo uporabiš factory to ddwrt
<ziga555> (preko web vmesnika)
<marko-_--> ah, vidim na desni strani
<marko-_--> ful majo čuden site
<marko-_--> zmede te.
<ziga555> potem ko pa si enkrat na dd-wrt pa še uporabiš tisti 2. fajl
<marko-_--> torej ziga555 zdaj naj downloadam tam on factory-to-ddwrt.bin pa tl-wr1043nd-webflash.bin
<marko-_--> pol pa preko web vmesnika naredim kaj?
<marko-_--> factory prvo
<marko-_--> pa pol on?
<ziga555> Hmm, preberi na dd-wrt forumu sem že malo pozabil
<ziga555> Ojoj, sedaj vidim date
<ziga555> 2010, 8.9
<ziga555> Faq, srat me je prijelo
<marko-_--> haha jaz tudi
<marko-_--> kaj pa zdaj :D
<ziga555> nič, vseno daj gor
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<marko-_--> http://samiux.blogspot.com/2010/03/howto-dd-wrt-on-tp-link-tl-wr1043nd.html
<Pepelka> Samiux's Blog: HOWTO : DD-WRT on TP-Link TL-WR1043ND
<marko-_--> sem našel en how to
<ziga555> marko, točno po tem sem delal
<ziga555> tega se drži pa bo ok ;)
<ziga555> marko-_--
<marko-_--> bom ja
<ziga555> Edino namesto tiste različice ki jo je on dal gor
<ziga555> daj najnovejšo
<ziga555> pa tam ko ti reče telnet
<ziga555> če ne uproabljaš ubuntu-ja
<ziga555> lahko uporabiš tudi program putty
<marko-_--> okej
<marko-_--> ziga555, http://shrani.si/f/2E/bo/4cVjDYNz/screenshot-from-2012-08-.png
<marko-_--> tukaj zdaj samo izberem ta bin fajl?
<ziga555> yep
<ziga555> pa kaj Marko Å¡e ni zrihtal?
<ziga555> Kaj ga toliko časa čara :S
<marko-_--> evo
<ziga555> Kaj bo dobrega :p ?
<ziga555> za potem nakoncu namestil zadnjo različico?
<ziga555> si*
<marko__> evo vse dela kul
<marko__> a maš kake nasvete?
<marko__> da ojačam signal ali pa kaj takega
<marko__> al kar kol :D
<ziga555> Ja, poglej v nastavitvah
<ziga555> pa nastavi do konca
<uni4dfx> ziga555 iptraf je kr kul
<ziga555> trenutno nimam dd-wrtja gor da  bi ti lahko povedal
<uni4dfx> za tist k si prej sprašval
<ziga555> Aha tnx
<marko__> bom pustil zdaj kot je
<ziga555> marko, si dal zadnjo različico dd-wrtja gor?
<marko__> pa bom videl če me tudi disconnecta
<ziga555> Ne nesmeš ;)
<marko__> ne vem
<marko__> naredil sem po tistem
<marko__> vodiču
<marko__> in dal zadnjo za moj ruter
<ziga555> Meh to ni dobrpo
<ziga555> dobro*
<ziga555> Potem si dal še staro različico gor
<ziga555> In točno tista v tistem vodiču ni najbolj stabilna
<marko__> če mi je samo tisto pokazalo za moj ruter
<marko__> na official situ
<ziga555> Daj na zadnjo, 5 minut dela
<ziga555> ene 5 jih imaš
<marko__> zdaj sploh več ne razumem
<marko__> ko grem na dd-rwt pa napišem za ruter mi je našlo fajle, saj si videl
<marko__> in sem dal zadnji file gor
<marko__> kaj naj zdaj naredim?
<ziga555> http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<Pepelka> Router Database | www.dd-wrt.com
<ziga555> Si dal tole?
<marko__> klikni na link
<ziga555> Sedaj pa fun, vzami si en teden časa pa se igraj, daj irc bouncer gor, captive portal
<marko__> vrže me na search
<marko__> it tam sem pobral
<marko__> firmware
<marko__> iz tega sajta ja
<ziga555> Verzija 14896...
<marko__> jqjq
<marko__> jaja*
<marko__> sem :)
<ziga555> Amm na forumu sem našel da obstaja še verzija 18xxx
<marko__> ej boljši signal mam!
<ziga555> Ampak ni na site
<marko__> ponavadi mam v sobi 2 od 4 črtic
<marko__> zdaj mam cel čas že 3
<marko__> bom pustil zdaj tak vsaj za danes
<ziga555> Dvomim, če hočeš da maš boljšega, potem moraš v nastavitvah nastavit na 30 decibelov
<ziga555> poišči
<marko__> da vidim če je bil ruter kriv... če me ne bo disconnectal v 5 urah 10x recimo
<ziga555> bo bilo še boljše ;)
<marko__> okej bom
<ziga555> yang, ti se spoznaš na open wrt ane?
<yang> spoznam ? ne vem, uporabljam pa ga
<ziga555> Poznaš gargoyle?
<yang> ampak zdajle grem z irca dol
<yang> ne poznam
<ziga555> Ok, se slišimo ko prideš gor
<marko__> hm ne najdem nikjer te opcije ziga555 a mogoče tak približno veš kje bi lahko bla? (pri wireless je ni=
<yang> ziga555: a to je se ena distribucija za routerje ?
<ziga555> Je je, pod wireless, samo kakšen zavihtek levo
<ziga555> yang ne, to je web interface za openwrt
<yang> ziga555: aha pa lugi je tudi
<ziga555> Pa me mika open-wrt samo zaradi stabilnosti
<yang> luci
<ziga555> Čeprav ga je že veliko folka bricknilo
<yang> openwrt je fajn, ker ne rabis GUI-ja btw. ;)
<yang> tisto ti samo zre memory
<ziga555> Znaš usposobit 2 routerja v client bridge?
<yang> saj ni tako tezko stimati brez GUIja
<yang> ja znam
<ziga555> Res??
<ziga555> potem pa mi boš jutri pomagal
<yang> mislis ?
<ziga555> Amm mimogrede je zadeva pdoobna linuxu?
<yang> ja openwrt je linux
<ziga555> predvsem ubuntu-ju
<ziga555> Ma ja
<yang> ok adijo
<ziga555> Narobe se izrazil, distribuciji ubuntuja
<ziga555> marko__ si našel?
<ziga555> Maš tamviewr
<marko__> nisem
<ziga555> team viewer*
<ziga555> Ti bom pokazal, če se še znajdem :P
<marko__> nimam teamviewerja
<marko__> bom ga instaliral
<ziga555> ok
<marko__> a ga ni v repoju
<ziga555> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<Pepelka> Free TeamViewer Download for Linux
<marko__> okej ziga555
<marko__> sem instaliral kaj pa zdaj
<ziga555> sek.
<ziga555> daj mi na zs your id
<ziga555> pa pass
<CrazyLemon> lol
<ziga555> Limona, jaz sem na oknih trenutno ;)
<CrazyLemon> lepo..js pa na stolu :)
<ziga555> Marko, antene zamenjaj :D
<ziga555> marko antene zamenjaj ;)
<ziga555> -.-
<marko-_--> to je to ziga555 ?
<ziga555> Marko antene zamenjaj
<ziga555> sem mislild a se ga bo dalo Å¡e malo naviti
<marko-_--> disconnectalo me je samo od sebe, ne vem zakaj. Z ruterjem sem bil cel čas povezan
<marko-_--> samo še vedno so samo 3 črtice zdaj
<ziga555> Saj pravim zamenjaj z kakšno high gain anteno
<marko-_--> no sej kul bomo vidli zdaj kak bo overall čez noč pa to... tukaj na ircu se lepo vidi kdaj sme zgubil povezavo pa jo spet dobil
<ziga555> Te antene ne dajo več decibelov od sebe
<marko-_--> aja
<marko-_--> mah.. tri je boljše kot prej... 2 :D
<ziga555> Ja ampak če si sedaj padel dol
<ziga555> Potem ni kriv router
<ziga555> Ah sedaj sem pogledal tvoj host, AMIS :D
<marko-_--> :D
<marko-_--> amis je kriv?
<ziga555> AMIS = no go :D
<ziga555> Pa čeprav imajo moto o zanesljivosti... sedaj me bojo tukaj na irc-u populjavali da nimam pojma :D
<ziga555> Skratka zateži jim malo
<marko-_--> da me non stop disconnecta pa to?
<marko-_--> kaj lahko oni v tem primeru naredijo?
<ziga555> Ja samo če boš rekel da te disconnecta nebo nič
<ziga555> Rabiš nek dokaz
<marko-_--> pa ne vidijo oni tega?
<marko-_--> po logih
<ziga555> Am, ti sploh pade modem dol?
<ziga555> Poglej uptime modema
<marko-_--> samo pol moram zdaj it kable preklapljat ne?
<marko-_--> da lahko grem gledat informacije o modemu pa konfiguracije pa to
<ziga555> Amm, samo če nimaš dhcp-ja vklopjenega nevem kako boš gor prišel
<ziga555> Pa preveri Å¡e packet loss
<marko-_--> bom jutri to delal, ne da se mi zdaj več
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaj cm nardit k hocm instalirat ubuntu pa nimam nebene slike po grub-u?
<ziga555> marko-_-- LENOBA!!!!
<ziga555> Saj se je komaj večer začel
<marko-_--> ne morem v dnevni hodit zdaj, ker so vsi tam pa še mali brat gre spat počasi
<ziga555> Aja, koliko pa si star?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ? kako misliš nimaš nobene slike po grubu?
<ziga555> Ampak vseno preveri packet loss
<ziga555> za to nerabiš nič preklapljat
<ziga555> kubanc, je samo roza ekran?
<marko-_--> ziga555, 20
<marko-_--> ziga555, kako to preverim pa kje? :D
<ziga555> Amm pingaj dns serverje
<ziga555> Od amisa
<kubanc> aj ko kliknem na install ubuntu se mi zazene kernel ker zbriset quiet-splash, potem pa nic...
<kubanc> mislm rect quiet-splash zbrisem da vidm do kje pride
<ziga555> marko-_-- greva na privat
<kubanc> in predvidevam da tam k more pokazat GUI ne naredi nic. Oziroma singal je, ker monitor ni sel v sleep
<CrazyLemon> kubanc emm..to ko želiš namestit ali si že namestil ubuntu ?
<CrazyLemon> če še nisi..uporabi alternative cd
<CrazyLemon> če si..se daš v recovery mode in zdownloadaš gonilnik ter ga namestiš
<kubanc> ko zelim namestit iz USB-ja
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, nimam Cd-rom enote...
<CrazyLemon> kubanc lepo..ampak alternative cd ne pomeni drug CD ampak prilagojeno .iso sliko ki ne zahteva grafične pospešitve
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu alternative cd
<Pepelka> Alternative downloads | Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, a je mozno da mi je preklpi na graficno kartico, ki je na maticni
<kubanc> ker tam je signal..
<dz0ny> že kdo na ubuntu 12.10?
<dz0ny> vidim da bo drug teden prva beta
<dz0ny> 7. septembra no ni čist drug teden
<dz0ny> marko-_--: se vedno ruter, poglej packet loss na mrežni aka iwconfig
<dz0ny> za primerjavo:
<dz0ny> wlan1     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"dz0ny"
<dz0ny>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.442 GHz  Access Point: 20:AA:XXXXXX
<dz0ny>           Bit Rate=64 Mb/s   Tx-Power=40 dBm
<dz0ny>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<dz0ny>           Power Management:off
<dz0ny>           Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-20 dBm
<dz0ny>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<dz0ny>           Tx excessive retries:186  Invalid misc:1064   Missed beacon:0
<marko-_--> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"STIH"
<marko-_-->           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: F8:D1:11:C4:C9:5C
<marko-_-->           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=14 dBm
<marko-_-->           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<marko-_-->           Power Management:off
<marko-_-->           Link Quality=54/70  Signal level=-56 dBm
<marko-_-->           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<marko-_-->           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:10   Missed beacon:0
<dz0ny> marko-_--: jaz sem približno 4m od ruterja dve steni vmes. Tvoji podatki so čist ok. Probi prenašat kakšno večjo količino podatkov. Potem pa spremljaj  napake
<dz0ny> moj pc  ima uptime 18ur
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1551-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1551-1/
<kubanc> fakkk... v 2 minutah mi je nasleno Ubuntu...
<kubanc> zdej sm ze pr updejtih...
<ziga555> marko-_-- novejše različice dd-wrtja se dobijo na forumu
<CrazyLemon> kubanc power of ssd :)
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, jap
<kubanc> zdej morm samo se Nvidia driverje nasnet da mi bo gtx550ti delala
<CrazyLemon> kubanc in kako si rešu problem?
<kubanc> ja prklopi sm monitor na graficno kartico ki je na maticni plosci
<kubanc> trenutno sem prek te kartice...
<kubanc> zdej morm pa driverje isntalirat za Nvidio
<kubanc> ej, kaj mors ze prtisnt da prides v recovery console da nasnamem nvidia driverje
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> shift
<CrazyLemon> al esc
<CrazyLemon> pozabu :)
<zdobersek> we be ridin' 12.10
<dz0ny> update in process
<CrazyLemon> a res moram tudi js updejtat jebela cesta
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> gg phoronix
<zdobersek> na strani majo urihtan infiloop, kjer ti downloadajo adsense reklame
<sasa84-> zdobersek, CrazyLemon, dz0ny čer fantje ;)
<zdobersek> dobro jutro sasa84-
<CrazyLemon> sasa84-  sasa84-1 sasa84-2 sasa84-3 čer punce :p
<dz0ny> dober dan gospodična
<sasa84-> jutro zdobersek, a sva že vstala? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no such thing..sedaj so vse gospe :D
<zdobersek> sasa84-: ze drugic :>
<sasa84-> :)))
 * sasa84- je že gospa
<CrazyLemon> oziroma
<CrazyLemon> niti gospa nisi
<sasa84-> sem
<CrazyLemon> to je seksistično
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nisi!
<CrazyLemon> Evropska unija je odločila, da žensk ne smejo več naslavljati z gospo ali gospodično, kot razlog pa so navedli, da gre za seksistične nazive.
<sasa84-> po novem bontonu je nad 25 let
<CrazyLemon> sedaj si samo Å¡e sasa84-
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84-> CrazyLemon, a z minusom al brez? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84- trenutno z minus :p
<sasa84> :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako ti je všeč gužva pri nas?!? .9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> gužva pr vas?
<sasa84> ajaaa, ne, nisve Å¡le dns u izolo :)
<CrazyLemon> a nisi bila na obali danes?
<sasa84> sorči ;)
<CrazyLemon> pha
<CrazyLemon> sramota
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bom pršla, k bom še tebe lohk vidla ^^
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako se spremeni remote connection port na ubuntu 12.04?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc z gconf-editorjem to lahk spremeniš
<kubanc> a je se kej druzga
<CrazyLemon> kar pa pomeni da nekje mora bit tudi kak .conf :)
<kubanc> ker to ni instalirano
<kubanc> ja to tud jst vem ja
<kubanc> :d
<dz0ny> kubanc ssh misliš?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da misli na vino :D
<dz0ny> al tisti odalje nandzor
<dz0ny> !g vino change port
<Pepelka> HOWTO: Change VNCs Listen Port # in Ubuntu - Dave&#39;s Tech Support http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/06/14/howto-change-vncs-listen-port-in-ubuntu/
<CrazyLemon> kubanc prečekiraj /usr/share/vino/webservices file
<CrazyLemon> tam se omenja IN port
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.jorgepereira.com.br/jorge/org.gnome.vino.Service.php
<dz0ny> btw upgrade ne gre nikamor stuck at Could not calculate the upgrade
<CrazyLemon> uradna dokumentacija
<CrazyLemon> in nič gor
<CrazyLemon> fckin gnome
<zdobersek> you're doing what?!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> nice one junior :>
<dz0ny> sm zrihtu apt-proxy stuff
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa rihtal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce sem jst junior, kaj si potem ti?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sensei
<CrazyLemon> what else!
<zdobersek> in kko sem zdej prsu do kitajskega jezika?!
<zdobersek> wtf
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek japonskega
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek anyway..zdj k si poln keša.. http://www.comshop.si/shop/RaCunalniStvo/Prenosni_raCunalniki/TabliCni_raCunalnik_in_telefon_ASUS_Padphone-109453 !
<Pepelka> Comshop d.o.o. | Spletna trgovina
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: restartu sem sistem in se logiru v shell, pa vse v pismenkah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ha, ubistvu se nisem, so delayal izplacilo
<CrazyLemon> še styleu dobiš zravn..ki je lahko tudi slušalka!!
<zdobersek> premal denarja so prsparal za nas in je baje blo prevec kandidatov uspesnih
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol...dej nehi
<zdobersek> in sem 1 od 75 k morjo pocakat tam do 12.
<zdobersek> lih dans prejel mail.
<zdobersek> tko da se vprasam, kaj kurca so pricakoval od mene.
<CrazyLemon> tisti dan ko google ne bo mel denarja bo the end of existence
<zdobersek> sej majo dnarja, prevec, ampak premal so ga prenesl na tist bancni racun, iz katerga potem nakazujejo vsem studentom
<CrazyLemon> nonsense
<zdobersek> tko si jst predstavljam.
<zdobersek> jebat ga, bom ze dobu.
<zdobersek> mam se dost za nexus 7
<zdobersek> ali tri njih.
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> ohohoooo
<CrazyLemon> posluš ti njega
<CrazyLemon> kak se hvali
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes zgubil enga nexusa
<CrazyLemon> na servisu :)
<zdobersek> 'zgubil'?
<CrazyLemon> tako "zgubil" .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> no.. "izplačal" je bl pravilno..ampak same crap
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj si pa delal? brick?
<CrazyLemon> em
<CrazyLemon> *auto servisu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> eh, meni so se pa že cedile sline da bom brickanega nexusa dobil -lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni se bl cedijo sline po drugih asusovih izdelkih
<CrazyLemon> kot je recimo transformer prime :)
<zdobersek> drek je to, drek.
<CrazyLemon> a vam povem neki
<CrazyLemon> rhythmbox mi trenutno žre 1.5gb
<CrazyLemon> najs ane :)
<CrazyLemon> 425.1 MiB +  36.6 MiB = 461.7 MiB	chrome (12)
<CrazyLemon>   1.5 GiB +   1.5 MiB =   1.5 GiB	rhythmbox
<CrazyLemon> samo za chrome pa rhythmbox potrebuješ 2gb rama :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: close the porn ffs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko bi le bil porn :/
<zdobersek> a spongeboba gledas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko bi le spongeboba gledal :/
<uni4dfx> I want a crabby paddy
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx weird anime shit? :>
<CrazyLemon> hentai*
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> zdobersek dej mu povej :D
<CrazyLemon> a si delita hentai?
<CrazyLemon> sick shit guys..sick shit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri hentaiu... sasa84 kdaj bo video? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ffs
<zdobersek> !g crabby patty
<Pepelka> Slike za poizvedbo krabby patty crabby+patty
<zdobersek> pejt gledat.
<CrazyLemon> OWNED BY Pepelka !
<CrazyLemon> :d
 * zdobersek is off
 * sasa84 si on zdobersek !!
<sasa84> is*
<zdobersek> sasa84: LIES
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bi rad hentai vodič al kaj? :P
<CrazyLemon> vodnik*
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> a neb raj vodiča? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne bi :D
<sasa84> dobič vodič hentai al pa sam vodnik...izber ^^
<sasa84> zdobersek, lies, all lies!
<sasa84> dobiš*
<sasa84> ah...ne znam tipkat
<CrazyLemon> vodičko če že :p
<sasa84> čakte fantje, grem jst nazaj gledat en blazn dobr dobr film
<sasa84> priporočam!!!
<CrazyLemon> mlado! se priporočam!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> the hentai samurai
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če jo jst prej vzamem? :P
<sasa84> pa pol jo dam zdobersek in jo bo še on onečastu???
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 se ne sekiram :>
<sasa84> kulči ^^
<sasa84> <-- <3 3
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vodnik!
<CrazyLemon> boš že gledala film
<CrazyLemon> če je skalarni produkt enak 0 pomeni da sta vektorja pravokotna!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, res... če boš mel kdaj šanso, glej ta film
<sasa84_> sick shit stari, sick shit :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ nehi no
<sasa84_> kaj se je konc 80tih zgodil z eno žensko v iranu... no, sej to majo še zdej tam pa v kšni savdski arabiji :S
<sasa84_> sick sick sick
<marko-_--> zgleda je bil ruter kriv
<marko-_--> od kar mam dd-rwt
<marko-_--> me Å¡e niti enkrat ni vrglo dol, pa sem zmes 2 torrenta downloadal
<marko-_--> je pa res, da od kar smo novi modem dobili (strela je udarla) da dobim 850kb/s prenosa maks
<marko-_--> pa bi moral 1mB/s
<marko-_--> pa prej sem
<marko-_--> samo je čudno, ker se modem synca z centralo 9.5
<marko-_--> moralo bi bit 10 ampak okej
<marko-_--> moram sprobat Å¡e pri fotru downloadat nekaj ki ma lan samo tudi preko rutera
<marko-_--> če njemu dela kul pol je nekaj z driverji pri ubuntuju krivo
<marko-_--> ker drugo si ne morem predstavljat
<CrazyLemon> torej driverji ti ne dovolijo 1MBps? :D
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/575457_256041514516478_619141514_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dz0ny> lol http://youtu.be/pqJpf6tidn0?t=7m20s tip malce pozabi kje je
<Pepelka> News Anchor FAIL Compilation 2012 || PC      - YouTube
<dz0ny> na 2:05 pa Å¡e hud vlomilec
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, ne ampak da je nekaj narobe in niti sama kartica ni 100% izkoriščena
<marko-_--> ne vem, res :D
<marko-_--> vedno mi je dobro kazal speedtrest
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-31
<lynxlynxlynx> Hope was awarded over two thousand honors and awards, including 54 honorary doctorates. <-- ni slabo za igralca
<sasa84> 54? huh
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro ;)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: voziš slučajno twingo?
<dz0ny> ce ga te je nekdo ujel, predvidevam https://p.twimg.com/A1nn7zTCcAAVlXY.jpg:large
<yang> dz0ny: tale voznik je rahlo shizofren, apple & linux fan ?
<dz0ny> yang: D: vseeno boljše kot samo win
<yang> niti ne
<marko-_--> pa daj
<marko-_--> Å¡e vedno me disconnecta kar tak
<marko-_--> sploh ne morem normalno na fb poslat sporočila
<marko-_--> ker nonstop dobim error
<dz0ny> marko__: ddwrt?
<marko__> ja
<marko__> sam zdaj ne morem nič delat ker grem bivši jebat mater
<marko__> se slišimo pol, ajde
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> bogi..na fb ne moreš it :/
<dz0ny> test
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zdnet.com/the-truth-about-goobuntu-googles-in-house-desktop-ubuntu-linux-7000003462/
<Pepelka> The truth about Goobuntu: Google's in-house desktop Ubuntu Linux | ZDNet
<CrazyLemon> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/305155_10151124396644812_1498492803_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1498492803
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<zdobersek> lol
<kubanc> jov
<kubanc> a zna kdo automunt diska nardit v ubuntu 12.04?
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
<kubanc> men nikakor ne rata...
<CrazyLemon> kubanc kako ne
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, tole sm dal v startup applications: /usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/disk/681ee625-6fe8-49f9-b4eb-5b42b390bdb7
<kubanc> pa ne deluje
<kubanc> dal sm sldece v fstab: UUID=681ee625-6fe8-49f9-b4eb-5b42b390bdb7 /Disc		  ext4	  defaults 0 2
<kubanc> tud ne dela
<kubanc> oziroma zdej k mam fstab mi sploh diska ne pokaze...
<kubanc> oziroma k sm dodal ukaz v fstab
<CrazyLemon> a /Disc obstaja ?
<kubanc> al morm preko terminala nardit folder Disc
<CrazyLemon> pa /Disc ni ravno najbl pametno ane :)
<kubanc> sej to sprasujem
<kubanc> k vrnjetno tm ga nautilus nardi
<kubanc> ok bom dal neki druzga
<CrazyLemon> zato obstaja /mnt/ al pa daš v /home/
<kubanc> evo sm dal ime Disk
<kubanc> oziroma Disk2
<kubanc> a zdej se mapo kreiram v /media predvidevam
<CrazyLemon> tudi lahko
<kubanc> pa pravice mu dam za vse uporabnike
<kubanc> ter dam da sm jst lastnik in ne root
<kubanc> a je dovolj ce restartam X server al morm celoten comp resetirat?
<CrazyLemon> what for?
<kubanc> ja da vidm ce automount diska deluje...
<kubanc> rabm automount na zacetku zaradi dropboxa
<kubanc> se zmer ne dela....
<CrazyLemon> kaj si dal v fstab?
<CrazyLemon> in če ti ne gre s fstabom čemu se matraš?
<CrazyLemon> inštaliraš pysdm
<CrazyLemon> in naklikaš zadevo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> kubanc a si zrihtal??
<kubanc> ja samo zdej mi dropbox tezi za neke pravice..
<kubanc> nasnel sm pysdm
<kubanc> aja
<kubanc> naroben folder
<kubanc> prejsna particija ki je ni
<kubanc> da vidmo zdej
<kubanc> zdej pa dela
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> elow ;)
<LorD_DDooM> "Na primorski avtocesti nastal petnajstkilometrski zastoj" Ziher je moral CrazyLemon  nekam it...
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, to k CrazyLemon iz svoje bajte rikverca...10x crkne ipd
<sasa84> :P
<dz0ny> zihr je on https://p.twimg.com/A1nn7zTCcAAVlXY.jpg:large
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, na tej slike dežuje, on ne hodi iz bajte če dežuje/je prevroče/preveč turistov na cesti.
<sasa84> dz0ny, a hočš rečt, da je razdeljen sam v seb? apple/linux? rahlo shizofren? :)))
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, on ne hod če ej prevroče, premraz, če ej sonce, dež in sneg...
<sasa84> če grmi...
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, grmenje sem pozabil
<LorD_DDooM> Mora računalnik čuvat
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, CrazyLemon je bl tko no... mal ga je strah
<sasa84> mal ga je strah...vsega :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o0B5vuAYk94
<Pepelka> Bringing Down the House: Official 2013 Kia Soul Hamster Commercial [HD]      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> da ne boste sam ogovarjali
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> wtf
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, wtf?!
<sasa84> še reklame za wc čistila so bl zanimive :S
<sasa84> alyosha, ljoškoooo :)
<CrazyLemon> Surova slikovna datoteka Panasonic (image/x-panasonic-raw)
<CrazyLemon> 175,8 MB (175767552 bajtov)
<CrazyLemon> odprem in.. vse črno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> it's the butthole panorama!
<CrazyLemon> you're a butthole panorama!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> sploh ni res.
<sasa84> butthole panorama LOOOOl
<CrazyLemon> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-OmmsvzrBj2s/T1A6jb_ZGtI/AAAAAAAANDI/BDpdz-sOeNs/s1600/amusing%2525252Ccomics%2525252Cowl%2525252Ccaptions%2525252Cfunny%2525252Cowls-61aa39f04d673824adc56f3a224c0922_h.jpg
<CrazyLemon> preklet naj bo gabrijelov rog!
<sasa84> oboa, ne rog, CrazyLemon !!
<sasa84> :D
<ziga555> Hej
<ziga555> A se kdo tukaj spozna na dd-wrt?
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-01
<sasa84> vem da je sobota...sam tole je pa extra čez mejo fantje
<sasa84> ra je 10 pa čez!
<sasa84> ura*
<sasa84> ccc
<maxipin> Hej, a kdo tukaj obvlada openwrt/dd-wrt?
<kubanc_> a je ze komu ratalo instalirat MAC os X na ubuntu
<kubanc_> preko virtualBox-a?
<dz0ny> kubannc_ jp 10.5.6 je zadnja verzijamki jo lahko namestiš, razen ce imas intel proc
<kubanc_> dz0ny, imam intel proc (intel i7 k3770)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/3-hidden-features-in-firefox-15-you-may.html
<Pepelka> 3 Hidden Features In Firefox 15 You May Want To Enable ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<sasa84-> jutro lynxlynxlynx :)
<sasa84-> ooo CrazyLemon <3
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> pokonci že od pol šestih :)
<lynxlynxlynx> treba izkoristit vreme preden gre na slabš
<sasa84-> uf, ja pol si pa priden ;)
<zdobersek> preden gre na slabs.
<zdobersek> a si na bahamih?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, optimist
<lynxlynxlynx> ni blo nič dežja, samo od prej mokro plus kar je veter nosil
<marko-_--> jaz Å¡e sploh nisem Å¡el spat
<marko-_--> od včeraj
<marko-_--> predvčeraj*
<marko-_--> sploh več ne vem
<CrazyLemon> a uporablja kdo Thunderbird 15.0 ?
<CrazyLemon> oo sasa84 minus
<CrazyLemon> nevermind glede T 15.0
<CrazyLemon> reportam bug v thunderbirdovem dodatku "messaging menu", kjer vse kar moraš narest je ena vrstica copy paste ter zamenjaš dve črki ... in v enem mesecu še vedno nobenga replya na bug..kaj šele da bi se fixal
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a niso ustavili razvoj za thunderbird aka to je bila zadnja različica?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mozilla ja...community ne :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kakšno težavo imaš? oz send the bug url
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma ni težava..bl je annoying 5s fix :)
<CrazyLemon> za katerega "nimajo časa"
<dz0ny> usabilty? potem popravka verjetno ne boš videl dokler se eneu devu ne bo zdelo da je nujno :)
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/messagingmenu-extension/+bug/1030876
<Pepelka> Bug #1030876 “Slovenian translation present but not shown” : Bugs : Messaging Menu Thunderbird Extension
<CrazyLemon> klikni "this bug affects me" :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bi lagal, thunderbirda ali izpeljank ne uporabljam odkar sem prešel na linux :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny its ok
<CrazyLemon> to bo najina skrivnost
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * sasa84- dregne CrazyLemon s paličico
<CrazyLemon> sasa84- no..za spremembo naredi neki uporabnega in klikni na link zgoraj ter nato na "this bug affects me "
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84-> CrazyLemon, pravzaprav me nč ne afekta :P
<sasa84-> kter čudak pa uporabla TB???
<LorD_DDooM> <--
<CrazyLemon> sam tapametni čudaki uporabljajo TB
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> kolesarji očitno
<sasa84-> LOL
<lynxlynxlynx> smešno kako ne more več kot 4gb mailov v eno mapo dat
<sasa84-> CrazyLemon, kaj je problem pr Tb?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84- resno????????
<CrazyLemon> dal sem ti bug report ti mene prašaš kaj je problem????????'
<CrazyLemon> ježeš marija no!
<sasa84-> ja sej...ti si hotu d se pofočkam :P
<sasa84-> http://razkrito.net/pozor-10-najboljsih-gospodinjskih-opravil-za-porabo-kalorij/
<Pepelka> POZOR: 10 najboljših gospodinjskih opravil za porabo kalorij!
<sasa84-> CrazyLemon, sm dala, d mam tud jst huuude probleme s tem hroščkom
<CrazyLemon> hvala!
<sasa84-> :*
<sasa84-> http://bonlemon.blogspot.com/2012/03/lemon-loves-5-curated-pieces-charity.html
<Pepelka> Bon Lemon: LEMON LOVES:  5 Curated Pieces + Charity
<sasa84-> sam zate CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> http://store.steampowered.com/news/?appids=440 očitno bo tf2 tudi za linux (oh joy, shall be spun achived)
<Pepelka> News - All News
<CrazyLemon> "...model a maš ti ta velko Milko u žepu??? "Ne...Samsung Galaxy s3!"
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<zdobersek> rajs S3 kot milka ...
<CrazyLemon> ampak mami pa noče kupit s3..sam milko..pa še to tamalo :(
<zdobersek> zamenji mamico.
<CrazyLemon> bom posredoval naprej ta predlog
<sasa84> zdobersek, LOOOOL :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a kr mamo CrazyLemon bi menju??
<sasa84> ccc, nehvaležen pamž!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..pa če ni..s3-ja no :(
<sasa84> sj vem...men Å¡e milke ne prnese :(((
<CrazyLemon> pa tamalo milko mi samo kupi!! TAMALO!!
<sasa84> :(
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj je to..5min pa je več ni :/
<sasa84> men pa sploh nč!
<sasa84> kaj nej pa jst nrdim?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti itak moraš pazit na svojo rit pa celulit..tko da itak da tebi nič
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> :(
<zdobersek> sasa84: zamenji ritko.
<sasa84> zdobersek, a prideš ti montirat? jst ne znam:(
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko boš montiral novo..pazi na izpušne pline.. that shit can kill you
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: that shit and the other shit.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdobersek LOL
<sasa84> pa sej mam katalizator tud!
<micoka_12> .
<CrazyLemon> ,
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tok govora o S3
<CrazyLemon> bratranc si ga je nabavu
<CrazyLemon> 180€ je dal
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> ocitno ima prijazno mamico
<marko-_--> jaz mam tud s3 :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope.. marko ima prijazno mamico.. bratranc dela v telefonom prijazno podjetje :D
<zdobersek> aha, ma subvencioniran telefon al kak?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp :)
<ziga555> A morda kdo ve kako bi stestiral local speed?
<CrazyLemon> s Å¡toparco! :)
<ziga555> Narobe sem se izrazil, kako bi izmeril hitrost LAN-a
<CrazyLemon> hitrost = pot / čas ! uporabi štoparco ter meter!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> Stoparica has segfaulted.
<CrazyLemon> mislim..fant kao nek računalničar..pol pa postavi tako vprašanje.. kam gre ta svet ob taki mladini
 * CrazyLemon zmaja z glavo
<zdobersek> sad, sad world.
<zdobersek> evo sadjarja!
<Sky[x]> lep pozdrav vremenarji
<CrazyLemon> vremenarji? wrong chan?
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: a ti men sadjar ? :P
<zdobersek> Sky[x]: (21:50:53) CrazyLemon [Sd8ForXFYi@BSN-77-143-220.dsl.siol.net] entered the room.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat?
<zdobersek> shoosh fruitstar.
<CrazyLemon> lol
 * CrazyLemon zaviha rokave
<CrazyLemon> mali....batine?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> ajde, vrz lubenico.
<Sky[x]> kvaj novga na ubuntu
<Sky[x]> zadne cajte me nic ni kle :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda
<CrazyLemon> pa tok smo te pogrešali
<Sky[x]> pa FRIjevc tud nism vec :)
<CrazyLemon> in se vsi spraševali kje pa je tist na S
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] si se prepisal na FDV? :>
<Sky[x]> ne :D
<marko-_--> http://igrajmo.se/#/ludo/60347
<Pepelka> Igrajmo.se
<CrazyLemon> ne ne bomo se igrali s tabo!
#ubuntu-si 2012-09-02
<uni4dfx> dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> qrba kwa sm zjeban!
<LorD_DDooM> GPS logs or didn't happen!
<CrazyLemon> NI
<CrazyLemon> woopsie
<CrazyLemon> neki je
<CrazyLemon> samo ne dosti
<CrazyLemon> ker je zmankal baterije
<CrazyLemon> jp..sam 23km
<CrazyLemon> od 8X
<LorD_DDooM> To se ti še uploadata ne splača, škoda  časa..
<CrazyLemon> tko kot zadnjič :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi zadnjič sm crknu
<CrazyLemon> se vidi da ne kolesarim dosti
<CrazyLemon> kolena bolijo za popi..it
<CrazyLemon> je pa bil fenomenalen spust :)
<CrazyLemon> glej kok sm gonu v klanc
<CrazyLemon> ~15km7h
<CrazyLemon> ~15km/h*
<CrazyLemon> no..13 :p
<LorD_DDooM> Ker klanec...a ta 300metrski hribček?
<CrazyLemon> to je klanec v črni kal :)
<CrazyLemon> in ni 300m
<CrazyLemon> takrat je sam zmanjkal baterije
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡e naprej
<LorD_DDooM> SLab telefon poj
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah je..t ga..tko je če se v 5min zmeniš da greš kolesarit :)
<CrazyLemon> in telefon pri 22% :)
<LorD_DDooM> Aja, Å¡e Å¡lepal so te, luksuz
<CrazyLemon> delno :D
<CrazyLemon> delno pa so se oni
<CrazyLemon> vi specialkarji ste itak suhci in ne nudite tapravega zavetrja :>
<CrazyLemon> ko js delam zavetrje pol pa vsi uživajo :d
<LorD_DDooM> :P
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. bo treba prečekirat pri žolna sport koliko je minimalno naročilo custom made dresov
<CrazyLemon> ker bi lahko meli ubuntu slovenija drese :>
<LorD_DDooM> I are agree
<CrazyLemon> food time
<CrazyLemon> o/
<LorD_DDooM> \o/
<zdobersek>  /o\
<zdobersek> jackie chan wtf
<uni4dfx> brčer
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vodnik
<CrazyLemon> nao
<zdobersek> OMGNAO
<CrazyLemon> ti!
<zdobersek> ka!
<CrazyLemon> mulo! si končal plugin??
<zdobersek> ze zdavnaj.
<CrazyLemon> sam tebe še čakamo..folk bi pisal trike in nasvete
<zdobersek> strasno.
<CrazyLemon> mhm..ti se kr norčuj
<zdobersek> LOL http://i.imgur.com/gBDpn.jpg
<CrazyLemon> copy cat :/
<CrazyLemon> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> a
<CrazyLemon> b
<CrazyLemon> stupid xchat
<zdobersek> PEBKAC
<zdobersek> lahko noc ... in srecno.
 * sasa84 sucks CrazyLemon blood
<CrazyLemon> you should suck something else
<CrazyLemon> ]:)
<sasa84> pr teb je tko kt dab nipl cuzala :S
<CrazyLemon> a to sebe tolažiš? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej...če ni pač ni a ne :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 its ok
<CrazyLemon> tudi js pravim da ferrari sux..ker ga pač nimam :>
<sasa84> hihi :D
<CrazyLemon> brb..tale xchat neki kaka!
<sasa84> bogi CrazyLemon ... skoz xchat po njem kaka :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no dj..zresni se pa pejt tisti vodnik spisat/zrisat/posnet
<sasa84> zdj ne morm...k so šli naši že spat pa bo čudno slišat "izberemo žnj in 2x kliknemo jnž..."
<sasa84> a je zdoberskov fant že naredu plugin? :P
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiight
<CrazyLemon> ni pa čudno ko slišijo "ooooh ja bjorg..jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"
<CrazyLemon> v redu je saša
<sasa84> bjorg LOL
<sasa84> ni bjorg :D
<CrazyLemon> kakor za koga :>
<CrazyLemon> hah..fejsbukova delnica je že na $ 18
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej... že od malga so mi bli všeč vikingi no...pa stenmark na elankah :P
<CrazyLemon> včeraj so na SLO1 napovedali dež ter oblačno vreme na obali.. oblačno je bilo..ampak rezultat je pa https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20120902_224235.jpg     :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a to je tvoja ročica?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope..noga
<CrazyLemon> tudi ti neumnosti sprašuješ :D
<sasa84> rokica je... k maš znak od cepljenja :P
<sasa84> posluš... a tko tenko ročico maš? ježešna
<CrazyLemon> jp..tetanus :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kolesar pač!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> ja sej si k en vrabček CrazyLemon
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: zase govori! :P
<CrazyLemon> sorry mr. nabildan doom lord :p
<CrazyLemon> nč..zdej ste mi  zbili moralo..grem žret čips in upat da se bo kaj po rokah prijel :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, raj pusto skuto...gre na mišice :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ne sama od sebe
<CrazyLemon> if anyone cares
<CrazyLemon> MIB3 je že na pašnikih :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-26
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download The Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander Community Wallpapers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/OuedSiUay6I/download-ubuntu-1310-saucy-salamander.html
<dz0ny> jutro
<breza1> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, dz0ny
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> o/
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcZJqiUrbnI
<Seniorita> HRP-4C Dance 1/2 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://ascii.jp/elem/000/000/563/563034/«
<dz0ny> 3 years old
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Popular Mobile IM / VoIP App `Viber` Available For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mTim1ePYP3U/popular-mobile-im-voip-app-viber.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/foto-v-zurichu-obratuje-seks-drive-in.html
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: V Zürichu obratuje 'seks drive in'
<Seniorita> »V nekdanji industrijski coni na zahodu Züricha so postavili devet lesenih ut oziroma predelkov, v katere lahko zapeljete z avtomobilom in si privoščite plačan seks. Glavni namen teh predelkov je zaščita prostitutk, saj so jih običajno stranke odpeljale kar v bližnji gozd.«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: E-book Management App `Calibre` 1.0 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/VpOD6bCzXHs/e-book-management-app-calibre-10.html
<dz0ny> .sc Indiana - Swim Good (Frank Ocean Cover)
<breza1> Indiana - Swim Good (Frank Ocean Cover)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/indianathegirl/indiana-swim-good-frank-ocean ♥604 ▶116,834
<dz0ny> paše zraven dežja pa kave :)
<zdobersek> KAVAA
<zdobersek> dez??
<idioterna> pust na sporgetu, sase se ni
<dz0ny> cel dan ze dezuje ja
<CrazyLemon> freakin' coffee addicts :)
<idioterna> js nism
<idioterna> vceri sm popil 4 litre vode pa pozrl 4 frutabele
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ko bi ti vidu kako rampo sem danes nagazu ...
<idioterna> no pa zvecer sm eno filano papriko stolku
<idioterna> zdobersek: a s kolesom
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek rampa pa nagazu ne gre skupi.. pics pls
<zdobersek> jp, s kolesom
<zdobersek> grem prenest filet, pa pogledat
<CrazyLemon> "Presneto! WebGL je naletel na težavo"        šment no
<zdobersek> ajebemti
<dz0ny> I am dear to someone :)
<zdobersek> a so te one geekette sprejele?
<dz0ny> sadly ne
<dz0ny> mam prevelik kd ratio
<dz0ny> tle https://github.com/dz0ny/leapcast/issues/50#issuecomment-23258403 :)
<Seniorita> how does ramp protocol work · Issue #50 · dz0ny/leapcast · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Dear dz0ny: Hi, I recently study leapcast project, yet there are some parts of it i don't understand. When websocket server receives POST request , it will open the browser. The browser will not start to play (say youtube) video until ReceiverChannel. on_message receives RAMP protocol command. However, as I trace on_message function, I haven't found out which part of the function actually parse RAMP command to the browser. From my understanding, 
<dz0ny> a ni dear zelo informalen pozdrav?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<idioterna> dear sir or madam
<idioterna> ne vem ce kej bl formalnega obstaja
<dz0ny> pol sem jaz čuden :P jaz bi samo ljubezensko pismo začel z dear
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol
<zdobersek> torej si se vedno sam
<zdobersek> na ta dezeven dan
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek where dem pics at
<zdobersek> no pics
<zdobersek> just graph
<CrazyLemon> ki kaže kako si zadel rampo? i'll take that
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.trainingpeaks.com/av/4A37RI4LU7UJFEQOM3MSL3TG5M
<idioterna> zdobersek: dej povej no da vidm ce morm zdej js se ksno rampo snet
<Seniorita> TrainingPeaks | Free Training Log, Training Plans and Food Diary
<Seniorita> »Free training log, training plans and food diary for running, cycling, triathlon and general fitness«
<zdobersek> zelo nazorno
<zdobersek> idioterna: ti pa tko dost poznas rampe
<idioterna> o, po tej cesti iz velenja do vojnika sva sla pa v podcetrtek s suni
<dz0ny> zdobersek: lj tle se lahko učiš http://www.twitch.tv/livinpink/c/2783099
<Seniorita> Livinpink - Livinpink Learns DotA2 w/ Sensei 2GD
<Seniorita> »1st real attempt at playing DotA2. I Meepo, do you even Meepo?«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: geekette?
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js bom v "teh krajih" v petek in soboto :).. miklavž pri taboru pa velenje somewhere :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: no, mas tale kucl.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek svoh tvoj kucl! :)
<zdobersek> jeb s.e
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm naredu več kot 1.2k m v soboto..ti pa komaj 400 :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cestitam! dovolim, da si tole sprintas: http://eofdreams.com/data_images/dreams/medal/medal-09.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jugoslovanska medalja? :D
<CrazyLemon> sicer si nisem ravno zaslužu medalje.. zelo majhna povprečna je bila
<lurker69> http://dailypicksandflicks.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/order-of-defenders-of-the-internet-medal.jpg
<dz0ny> .film Neighboring Sounds
<dz0ny> .imdb Neighboring Sounds
<pitko> dont work
<pitko> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2190367/
<pitko> :O
<Seniorita> O Som ao Redor (2012) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by Kleber Mendonça Filho. With Ana Rita Gurgel, Caio Almeida, Maeve Jinkings, Dida Maia. The lives of the residents of a Brazilian apartment building and the security guards who get the job guarding the surrounding streets.«
<pitko> :)
<pitko> dobr film?
<zdobersek> ne
<dz0ny> 12 wins 5 nominations
<zdobersek> 7.0
<dz0ny> ze vem kako bi se tebe mučlo
<dz0ny> privezal bi te
<dz0ny> v kinu pa film dal gledat k ma oceno od 3 -5
<pitko> haha
<pitko> negledam te ovene
<pitko> ocene*
<pitko> nikol nism in nebom
<pitko> k je lahko napihjena umetno
<dz0ny> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1996310/
<Seniorita> Lore (2012) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by Cate Shortland. With Saskia Rosendahl, Kai-Peter Malina, Nele Trebs, Ursina Lardi. As the Allies sweep across Germany, Lore leads her siblings on a journey that exposes them to the truth of their parents' beliefs. An encounter with a mysterious refugee forces Lore to rely on a person she has always been taught to hate.«
<dz0ny> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1483831/
<Seniorita> Lebanon (2009) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Directed by Samuel Maoz. With Yoav Donat, Itay Tiran, Oshri Cohen, Michael Moshonov. During the First Lebanon War in 1982, a lone tank and a paratroopers platoon are dispatched to search a hostile town.«
<dz0ny> se en tak politicen
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPi-6fauod8&feature=player_detailpage
<Seniorita> Die Welle (Englisch Untertitel) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sux
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> 7.5 its more than millers
<dz0ny> sam ti tega nočeš gledat :)
<zdobersek> and less than 8.0
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah če so hardcoded subs
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e chinese
<dz0ny> a?
<dz0ny> english so
<CrazyLemon> tist webrip? chinese
<dz0ny> Die Welle
<CrazyLemon> aja to..ne to itak ne bom gledal
<dz0ny> millers sem mel brez chinese
<CrazyLemon> govoru sm za millerje
<gfdgfds> :)
<gfdgfds> kdo ve kje bi dobil ortho grafsko karto slovenije
<CrazyLemon> geopedia?
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko kr tu pišeš
<CrazyLemon> ne bova cyberala na privat :)
<gfdgfds> ;)
<gfdgfds> no potem pa a se jih lahko zlovda na geopedii
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne bi vedel :)
<gfdgfds> no pa jaz povem da se jih ne da
<CrazyLemon> http://gpcl03.geopedia.si/v1/AUTH_d7e1266c-6b4e-4629-91e6-17d4b370846d/gurs_dof050_2011/SG/04/20/SG04207E.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://gpcl09.geopedia.si/v1/AUTH_d7e1266c-6b4e-4629-91e6-17d4b370846d/gurs_dof050_2011/SG/04/20/SG04207D.jpg
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> ocitno se jih da :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj samo pogruntaj kaj pomeni ime fajla
<CrazyLemon> spiši skript ter zdownloadaj
<gfdgfds> mislem da geopedia nima takšne resolucije kot http://rkg.gov.si/GERK/WebViewer/
<Seniorita> Javni pregledovalnik grafičnih podatkov MKO
<CrazyLemon> vmesnik zgleda enak
<gfdgfds> ali pa sta celo oba ista
<gfdgfds> hm ja oba lahko približata na 10m
<gfdgfds> samo ne vem če so te slike iste velikosti ? te so 256x256
<gfdgfds> mislim da so tam v prikazovalniku večje
<gfdgfds> ko sem združil te 256x256 pix.. ni bila ista velikost
<CrazyLemon> v prikazovalniku so večje ker je večji zoom
<CrazyLemon> sej vidiš da se vidijo piksli pri 10m
<gfdgfds> ja imaš prav
<gfdgfds> saj pa rabim še program ki bi mi združil te slike v eno
<dz0ny> you can write one. I heard they teach programming in secondary schools now :P
<CrazyLemon> !g stiching photos
<Seniorita> Stitch Photos Into Panoramas with Free Software - Lifehacker http://lifehacker.com/378490/stitch-photos-into-panoramas-with-free-software
<gfdgfds> dz0ny: je dost dela spisat gps locator za androida pa kml izvozit pa poiskat use parcele pa parsat kml pa zrisat vse
<gfdgfds> CrazyLemon: ty
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne znaš https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc in http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<CrazyLemon> gfdgfds zakaj pa sploh daješ vse slike v eno
<CrazyLemon> uporabi geopediin sistem :>
<gfdgfds> sej ubistvu jih ne bom samo za predogled
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/994329_622046874482887_2007781341_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://dropmeme.com/RStP/direct
<CrazyLemon> tajkun in making :)
<zdobersek> vsaj sram ga ni
<CrazyLemon> sedaj je Å¡e majhna majhna ribica :)
<dz0ny> ja zdej se ne ve al je samo luka al je luka luka
<dz0ny> aja nisme gledal slike
<Bilko> čer folk
<gfdgfds> čer
<Bilko> en problemček...če naložim nek file, recimo sliko na server iz telefona, moram potem vedno permissions popravljat, da je dostopna-vidna. čeprav sem dal chmod 644 na celo mapo
<Bilko> slike katere so takrat v mapi so potem dostopne, ko pa novo naložim pa moram spet spremenit permissions
<dz0ny> chownaj ali pa daj uproabnika v skupino www-data
<Bilko> kako bi naredu da nebi rabu jih nastavljat vedno ko kej novega nalozim?
<dz0ny> apache to ne?
<Bilko> ja
<Bilko> hmm...bom poskusil
<gfdgfds> cd /var/www/image  && chown -R www-data .
<gfdgfds> no seveda to velja če www-data piše v mapo...
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME Core App Project Make Me Excited For Desktop Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/v37vA6rvBOA/gnome-core-app-project-make-me-excited-for-desktop-linux
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-27
<napsy> dan
<breza1> Živjo, napsy
<zdobersek> dan dan dan
<zdobersek> dan
<breza1> Zdravo, zdobersek
<zdobersek> dan
<breza1> Živjo, zdobersek
<zdobersek> dan
<breza1> Dober dan, zdobersek
<zdobersek> dan
<breza1> Živjo, zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> https://soundcloud.com/val202/nadzornik-luke-koper-kli-e
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<CrazyLemon> clovek kr ne more verjet :)
<zdobersek> jst pa lahko
<zdobersek> a pol nisem clovek?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a danes je spet troll dan :)
<dz0ny> https://plus.google.com/+Linux/posts/f96weYxzEu1
<Seniorita> Linux – Google+ - Hello everybody out there using Linux -I'm doing a (free)…
<Seniorita> »Hello everybody out there using Linux -I'm doing a (free) operating system (just a hobby, even if it's big and professional) for 486+ AT clones and just…«
<zdobersek> ^ master troll
<zdobersek> 'just a hobby'
<dz0ny> 3.11 broke vbox
<yang> hm
<yang> kako se rece "kukalo za vrata " po anglesko
<dz0ny> door window :) haha
<napsy> peek hole
<napsy> al pa "is there a raper knocking on my door" hole
<idioterna> Knock, Knock.
<idioterna> Who's there?
<idioterna> Lil' ol' lady
<idioterna> Lil' ol' lady who?
<idioterna> I didn't know you could yodel!
<yang> Dave's not home
<yang> .vreme lj
<dz0ny> no vreme, dokler arso ne popravi
<zdobersek> FOIA  pa take fore?
<zdobersek> ne jebejo?
<dz0ny> radarja je se kar v remontu
<CrazyLemon> zakaj potrebuješ radar za trenutno vreme?
<zdobersek> se ASCII-sprintas ga ne
<zdobersek> u make-ah no sense
<dz0ny> prognoze ni potem
<dz0ny> al vas sam temperatura zanima :)?
<zdobersek> mhm, rad bi vidu, kolk me zebe
<zdobersek> pa veter me isto zanima
<CrazyLemon> napoved itak ni bila natančna :)
<dz0ny> !g autoindex on;
<Seniorita> autoindex - Nginx http://wiki.nginx.org/HttpAutoindexModule
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> hm
<zdobersek> se kr ne dela.
<yang> http://www.brinno.com/html/ABH100.html
<Seniorita> Brinno Bike Holder ABH100
<Seniorita> »Brinno Bike Holder ABH100«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: edit on github
<dz0ny> it easy
<dz0ny> it's
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: R U UP 4 IT
<dz0ny> http://podcasti.radioterminal.si/ostalo/Umek-Electric_Daisy_Carneval_Las_Vegas_Usa.mp3
<dz0ny> mah
<dz0ny> ffs
<dz0ny> delete ^^
<zdobersek> done.
<dz0ny> .vreme celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 21.8°C @27.08.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 71% | Veter: vzhodnik 2.5 m/shttp://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 17.82°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:13:53, Sončni zahod: 19:46:37
<yang> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21.8°C @27.08.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 68% | Veter: jugovzhodnik 1.4 m/shttp://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 21.59°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:17:13, Sončni zahod: 19:49:16
<zdobersek> missing space
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<slax0r> yay
<zdobersek> u maek me suffer
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<breza> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 18°C @27.08.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 89% | Veter: jugovzhodnik 1 m/shttp://forecast.io/#/f/46.6581381,16.1610293
<breza> Murska Sobota: 22.22°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:09:39, Sončni zahod: 19:43:43
<dz0ny> breza je na ci, tako da drugi lahko brez mene popravljate (v vednost)
<breza> Who are you and how do you know my mom is a wizard?
<zdobersek> breza: I can delete you.
<breza> Ok, delete me.
<dz0ny> noo
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> breza: ohai
<breza> Obai.
<zdobersek> .delete
<dz0ny> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22.3°C @27.08.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 68% Veter: jugovzhodnik 1.5 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 21.51°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:17:13, Sončni zahod: 19:49:16
<dz0ny> [private] zdobersek: .help
<dz0ny> [private] zdobersek: .pomoc :P
<zdobersek> .delete
<breza> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: z botom sem se pogovarjal, ne s tabo :>
<idioterna> to sm zanc vidu
<idioterna> 99 little bugs in the code
<idioterna> write a patch
<idioterna> compile it again
<idioterna> Segmentation fault
<dz0ny> 101 bugs in the code
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> 99 si jih zreduciru na enega
<idioterna> ja ne tam se konca song
<zdobersek> .delete
<breza> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<idioterna> .fork
<zdobersek> .delete
<breza> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<zdobersek> .delete
<breza> delete breza;
<idioterna> ni novih botov?
<zdobersek> :>
<dz0ny> .delete
<breza> breza = 0;
<dz0ny> sam mamo pa dober avatar https://identicons.github.com/1e92427e641054faf04605ba020f4b2d.png (me spominja na krono)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://help.github.com/articles/why-are-my-commits-linked-to-the-wrong-user
<Seniorita> Why are my commits linked to the wrong user? · GitHub Help
<dz0ny> zandobersek@gmail.com nimas v github profilu
<slax0r> ohaider
<slax0r> a je kak plugin za chrome ki je zmozen posiljat JSON REST request?
<dz0ny> jp
<slax0r> which one?
<dz0ny> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fdmmgilgnpjigdojojpjoooidkmcomcm
<Seniorita> Chrome Web Store - Postman - REST Client
<Seniorita> »Postman helps you be more efficient while working with APIs. Postman is a scratch-your-own-itch project. The need for it arose…«
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> tega mam
<slax0r> moram probat
<slax0r> blah...cist spregledu da lahko posiljas kot JSON
<slax0r> tnx
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: App Grid: New Lightweight Ubuntu Software Center Alternative  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/M71QKb57YoI/app-grid-new-lightweight-ubuntu.html
<zdobersek> dz0ny: jeba, @gmail.com email sem dal stran, ampak nisem updejtu global git configa
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Is Moka The Most Delicious Linux Icon Set Available Right Now?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TK00Nj1uCwk/moka
<zdobersek> recomittam s pravim emailom ... baje ni priporoceno
<zdobersek> anarchy is my choice
<zdobersek> breza: ayoo
<breza> Yooo?
<zdobersek> .delete
<breza> breza = NULL;
<zdobersek> dz0ny: to je ta CI? da se mora breza ponovno zagnat?
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> zandobersek@gmail.com nimas v github profilu         someone's gonna get spammed :p
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<zdobersek> bom preusmeril spam folder na drazen@ubuntu.si
<zdobersek> ups.
<CrazyLemon> ha! sm napisal /clear in noben več ne vidi maila
<CrazyLemon> sucker
<zdobersek> I feel so defeated.
<yang> !g 285 eur usd
<Seniorita> 285(EUR) Euro(EUR) To US Dollar(USD) Currency Exchange ... http://eur.fx-exchange.com/usd/285-exchange-rates.html
<zdobersek> yang: do I hear a feature request?
<yang> ni glih feature no. google po defaultu pove rezultat
<zdobersek> ja, sam breza je stoopid
<zdobersek> breza: correct?
<yang> .vreme lj
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23.1°C @27.08.2013 14:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 58% Veter: jugovzhodnik 2 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.0184975,14.5216705
<breza> Ljubljana: 22.61°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:17:13, Sončni zahod: 19:49:16
<zdobersek> FU breza.
<zdobersek> .delete
<breza> ~breza();
<breza> Yes.
<zdobersek> lolwut https://trello.com/b/HTzgtLg7/ubuntu-si
<Seniorita> Ubuntu.si
<Seniorita> »Stvari Ubuntu.si«
<CrazyLemon> why lolwut
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pozabu je kaj mora nardit, zdej se nevedenga dela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny yang pravi da bi bilo fajn currency exchange narest :>
<dz0ny> haha you can to
<dz0ny> se sasa se je navadla js
<dz0ny> ni hudic da se ne bos ti
<CrazyLemon> to ni JS..to je kofi :D
<dz0ny> even better nicaš tistih curly braces
<dz0ny> its like python in js
<dz0ny> or best of python fo js
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kva si spet kej pil
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lolwut zato, ker ne bi pricakoval, da mas trello dashboard dostopen vsem
<idioterna> o anny
<anny> cau
<zdobersek> ampak je pa zlo lep primer transparentnosti, NPM would be proud
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je pač.. public community
<CrazyLemon> andejz does not hide anything from you
<idioterna> si pa neki abstinirala od ircanja
<CrazyLemon> andrejz*
<anny> bizi
<idioterna> awesome
<anny> sej pridem vsake tolko pokukat
<dz0ny> me hungry http://i.imgur.com/gxg4daa.jpg
<anny> xchat mi ni vsec
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> men tut ne :)
<idioterna> irssi ftw
<anny> grrrr...
<idioterna> a ti tut irssi ni vsec
<anny> nisem se poskusila
<anny> trenutno delam čistko po računalniku
<slax0r> rm -rf /
<slax0r> :P
<dz0ny> sud0 si pozabil
<slax0r> mnja...
<slax0r> verjetno zato ker vedno grem v interaktivni root login :P
<dz0ny> mislim zakaj bi zbrisal samo home, ko pa lahko vse
<slax0r> verjami da je dovolj da zbrises home...
<idioterna> ne mors vsega zbrisat
<slax0r> hotu pocistit "editor backup" fajle: rm -rf *~, ampak je nastalo rm -rf * ~, enter in sel na cik pavzo, pridem nazaj, nema vise nista
<anny> :)))
<anny> to so tiste....lovske
<anny> trenutno delam tole
<anny> http://askubuntu.com/questions/187326/how-to-clean-up-unnecessary-files
<Seniorita> hard drive - How to clean up unnecessary files - Ask Ubuntu
<dz0ny> anny: ubuntu tweak uporabi
<dz0ny> best tool za to
<anny> saj to je to
<anny> delam na tem :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js nimam nobenga nepotrebnga fajla
<anny> no...ki je pa zaj janitor?
<idioterna> hisnik?
<idioterna> dunno
<anny> našla
<anny> o vsi svetniki!
<idioterna> huh
<idioterna> to bos mogla pa poimensko nastet
<idioterna> ne poznam skor nobenga
<anny> moram pobožno razmišljat, sicer bom začela klet in šla v peku
<idioterna> pa sej od preklinjanja se ne gre v pekel
<idioterna> vsaj ne takoj, no
<idioterna> porkadus.
<anny> haha
<anny> jaz bi Å¡la pogledat
<anny> da vidim, kdo bo tam!
<idioterna> a v peklu?
<anny> tolk mam sranja, da se mi tweak sesipa
<idioterna> nobenga ni, so sli vsi na koncert
<idioterna> od iron maiden al kdo ze tam zravn toura
<anny> a ne od Metallice pa AC-DC?
<idioterna> bou ze dolg mi ni noben kartice pisu iz pekla
<idioterna> tko da nism cist na tekocem
<idioterna> se je pa ena ubila tam pred kratkim sm slisu
<anny> ja?
<idioterna> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/ogled-slapov-v-soteski-pekel-usoden-za-zensko.html
<Seniorita> Ogled slapov v soteski Pekel usoden za žensko
<Seniorita> »Obiskovalki srednjih let  je med ogledom slapov zdrsnilo in je padla po strmem pobočju.«
<anny> rip
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> it's not the worst way to go
<anny> vsakič ko kliknem na stara jedra naredi všššššt in se tweak zapre
<slax0r> stara jedra?
<anny> grem a na synaptic
<anny> je že boljš
<anny> kdo ve, kako zbrisati sistemske datoteke od starega backupa?
<dz0ny> http://www.worldnuclearreport.org/World-Nuclear-Report-2013.html#on_site_challenges_water_waste_radiation
<Seniorita> The World Nuclear Industry Status Report 2013 - World Nuclear Industry Status Report
<Seniorita> »Table of contents[#index Foreword Executive Summary and Conclusions Introduction General Overview Worldwide Potential Newcomer Countries (...)«
<dz0ny> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2402511/Marriage-proposal-ends-disaster-mans-bride-clumps-round-head-buskers-ukulele.html huh
<Seniorita> Marriage proposal ends in disaster when man's would-be bride clumps him round the head with a busker's ukulele | Mail Online
<Seniorita> »The cringeworthy video shows a hapless Romeo walking up to a group of buskers in a Dubai shopping Mall, before getting down on one knee and launching into a cheesy speech.«
<slax0r> lol, srsly? :D
<dz0ny> mas video
<slax0r> meh...
<slax0r> ze zaprl
<anny> dz0ny, trač, trač!
<idioterna> trac?
<idioterna> a fukushima?
<idioterna> aja daily mail
<idioterna> i guess she just wanted to say "no."
<msev> +1 za feature pretvornika valut za brezo
<msev> :D
<msev> bi blo uporabno
<CrazyLemon> že drugič danes
<CrazyLemon> "halo.. damjan?"
<CrazyLemon> enaka cifra
<anny> nope
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<miha685089> cer
<miha685089> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha685089> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<miha685089> ye
<miha685089> yw
<dz0ny> .ddg rot13 ful zajebana stvar
<breza> ROT13: shy mnwronan fgine
<miha685089> yv what what
<miha685089> .yv what what
<dz0ny> .ddg sha en random string
<breza> df7c92fd0ec71c515f4d305ed1562519596faa2f
<dz0ny> haha tipkovnico kupi :)
<dz0ny> Å¡e kr na morju?
<miha685089> da!
<miha685089> ste kej fovs?
<dz0ny> jaz nisem, uživi :)
<miha685089> hvala :)
<dz0ny> .ddg unix fortune cookie
<breza> Bridge ahead.  Pay troll.
<dz0ny> .ddg unix fortune cookie
<breza> You will contract a rare disease.
<dz0ny> hm Å¡e Å¡logat zna
<dz0ny> .ddg 10px to em
<breza> There are 0.625 em in 10 px assuming a 16px font size
<dz0ny> .ddg base64 encode ful zajebano neki spet
<breza> Base64 encoded: ZnVsIHphamViYW5vIG5la2kgc3BldA==
<dz0ny> .ddg github leapcast
<dz0ny> .ddg leapcast
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> .ddg github ruby
<breza> Software description: the Ruby Programming Language (Ruby).
<breza> https://github.com/ruby/ruby
<msev> .ddg github Taulabs
<msev> .ddg github taulabs
<msev> ne radi :)
<dz0ny> nope star idek majo
<dz0ny> index
<dz0ny> https://api.duckduckgo.com/?q=github%20leapcast&format=json&pretty=1
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: eeee damjan!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si ti bil???
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: naah.
<CrazyLemon> neutral (google.com: 66.111.4.224 is neither permitted nor denied by best guess record for domain of falconsigh.net) client-ip=66.111.4.224;
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fix it
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hm?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek SPF record ti manjka!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: torej ti dobivas moj email, jst pa ne tvojega?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..še vedno dobiš tudi ti mojega..samo nisi nimaš permitted record
<CrazyLemon> /*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nisem dobil nobenga tvojega maila
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čudno
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: check ya inbox
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kok mailov pa maš ffs? :)
<zdobersek> hum
<zdobersek> 1 @gmail, 1 @fastmail, 1 @ubunt.si, 1 @igalia.com, na fastmailu se mam aliase za @falconsigh.net
<zdobersek> ni nam lahko.
<CrazyLemon> a je za kaj tale fastmail/messagingengine ?
<CrazyLemon> fastmail ima vsaj spf record :D
<zdobersek> UI je hiter pa lep, ampak so nastavitve mal raztrosene
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdejle poslem enga iz falconsigh.net
<CrazyLemon> in pričakoval sem rick roll
<CrazyLemon> ne pa britney :/
<CrazyLemon> hah.. kako veš da si poslal mail s.p.-ju? na mail odgovorijo šele zvečer :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Å¡e vedno ni viden spf record :)
<zdobersek> stop za meter stran od ekrana .. bos tkoj vidu
<CrazyLemon> No type SPF records found.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: niti za @fastmail.com naslov?
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> fastmail ima vsaj spf record :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> alias mam nastiman, SRS enablean
<zdobersek> mal pocakva, pa potem probava
<CrazyLemon> SRS?
<zdobersek> SRSly
<CrazyLemon> http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=33786      spodaj imaš link do create
<Seniorita> Understand SPF records - Google Apps Help
<zdobersek> SRS rewriting @ https://www.fastmail.fm/help/features_aliases.html
<Seniorita> »We recommend that you create a Sender Policy Framework (SPF) record for your domain. An SPF record is a type of Domain Name Service (DNS) record that identifies which mail servers are permitted to sen«
<Seniorita> Features - Aliases
<CrazyLemon> ti pa moraš ga zrihtat za falcona
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/Zu0IgP7.jpg heh
<CrazyLemon> uu
<CrazyLemon> a lahko pričakujemo epic movie? :)
<idioterna> a kej spilate guns of icarus
<dz0ny> gleda resno
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/YCFclDM.jpg CrazyLemon :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny holy bajesus :)
<dz0ny> christina hedricks 2
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Mir Adds Multi-Monitor Support And Readies For Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_vPDWi1-Y_A/mir-adds-multi-monitor-support-and-readies-for-default
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny larger :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna niti ne :)
<dz0ny> .ddg guns of icarus
<breza> Guns of Icarus is a steampunk-themed turret defence game by indie game developer Muse Games, available both on PC and Mac.
<CrazyLemon> pa linux :)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: TXT record za namecheap.com domeno - kje dodam? :/
<idioterna> ja kr hud game je
<idioterna> pa men na ivy bridge super dela
<idioterna> si neb mislu
<dz0ny> em hm jaz zerigo uporabljam za vse
<dz0ny> nebi vedel
<dz0ny> zihr majo kak gui kjer
<dz0ny> piš advanced dns
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.namecheap.com/support/knowledgebase/article.aspx/317
<CrazyLemon> lazy ass
<Seniorita> How do I add SPF or TXT records for my domain? (Host Records) • Namecheap.com Knowledgebase
<dz0ny> haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MPWSRndwRsk#t=275
<Seniorita> Guns of Icarus Online: Sky Pirates Forever - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Criken and the crew take to the skies in Guns of Icarus Online. We may have struggled with the technicalities of the combat gameplay but hey who needs that r...«
<dz0ny> pavjo da ni kul :)
<idioterna> jah lamerji
<dz0ny> haha sam so smešni
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej game je smesn u 3pm
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> odvisn no
<idioterna> moj brat ga ful resno jemle
<idioterna> sej sm ze dal link ane
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/boli-prepona.ogg
<CrazyLemon> ful resen
<idioterna> brat je un k oboleva
<idioterna> k en neki kva ze
<idioterna> ne zna buffat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yes :)
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/Jf7kyl.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tako se zdaj zdobersek pocuti :>
<dz0ny> hulk
<CrazyLemon> zihr bo naredu en tak selfie :D
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/4qfJ39b.jpg putjina in medvedjeva :P
<CrazyLemon> thats just sick :p
<dz0ny> tip k je to narisu je mogu pobegnit iz rusije
<idioterna> zakaj je pa sick?
<CrazyLemon> ker je moška glava pa žensko telo!
<idioterna> a si anxious about your sexual identity?
<idioterna> ja a nisi vidu une 4chan/b dileme
<CrazyLemon> ne
<idioterna> joj ej
<idioterna> prevec 4chan slikc mam mirroranih
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/0KxaPdk.jpg heh
<dz0ny> busted http://i.imgur.com/ERUDGUr.jpg
<dz0ny> .stran nytimes.com
<breza> nytimes.com(170.149.172.130) JE dosegljiva.
<zdobersek> NSFW EVERYBODY
<idioterna> kaj je nsfw?
<zdobersek> not so fast Willy
<zdobersek> doh
<dz0ny> zdobersek: na special for you http://i.imgur.com/COPR934.jpg
<CrazyLemon> willy je tist k surfa..obviously
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny LOL! :D
<zdobersek> not surfing for waves
<idioterna> ok evo
<idioterna> nsfw ce ste insecure about your sexual preferences: http://bou.si/4c/1300312623605.jpg
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ful fino ... smo enkrat mel enga starcka na avtobusu z odprtim slicom
<zdobersek> ... in je dobil erekcijo.
<zdobersek> dve postaji prej sem sel dol, ker se je sedez poleg mene izpraznu
<zdobersek> pa se dez je bil
<zdobersek> ful bi me veselil, ce bi en sistemc v NSA zdej isto tehtu kot jst.
<zdobersek> sistemka even
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> i don't mind the cock so much if there's tits included
<idioterna> al kko bi to lepo razlozu
<dz0ny> zdobersek: hm that can be awkward
<zdobersek> kako bi ne blo
<idioterna> a emacs userja ste vidl
<idioterna> http://bou.si/4c/1376398146471.jpg
<dz0ny> kok kul http://i.imgur.com/LPnbPRe.jpg
<idioterna> kok grozn
<idioterna> opera je najbl lustna :|
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLDMhKHlEIA   a ti znaš tko bunny hopat???
<Seniorita> Peter Sagan:The stairs; Down and Up - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Peter Sagan on his way accross the expo area at Denver. The Cannondale Pro Cycling rider shows his skills on the bike, after winning his fourth stages during...«
<CrazyLemon> damjan out!
<zdobersek> se boljs.
<dz0ny> huh
<dz0ny> twitter pic so haknili
<zdobersek> easy peasy, ane
<dz0ny> syiran electronic army
<dz0ny> mi je blo mal cudno ker je bil tweetdeck pokvarjen
<pitko> MIR zakva je to potrebno?
<dz0ny> .ubuntu Xorg
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the Xorg (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<pitko> aa ciljajo na noteficatione v ubuntuju dobre
<pitko> dobr všeč *
<pitko> :)
<zdobersek> .ubuntu Wayland
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the Wayland (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<zdobersek> 'the Wayland'??
<zdobersek> the fuck Canonical
<pitko> kva je to?
<zdobersek> Mir je bil dober za vesoljske odprave
<pitko> ???
<pitko> :D
<pitko> zakaj mate tok proti?
<zdobersek> zakaj bi bili za?
<pitko> korak z časom?
<pitko> niki novga?
<zdobersek> duplication of effort?
<pitko> neki*
<zdobersek> NIH sindrom?
<pitko> haha :D
<pitko> linuxači po naravi ful zakopleksani?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> čez unity so tut mel
<zdobersek> a ti nisi linuxach?
<pitko> za povedat
<pitko> jaz sm vse
<zdobersek> cetud smo na #ubuntu-si kanalu se to ne pomeni, da moramo vse, cesar se Canonical spomni, vzet za zlato
<pitko> je res
<pitko> :D
<pitko> zakaj je tok mir slab nevem :)
<dz0ny> ubuntu-si je znan predvsem po razlicnih diskurzih o tem in onem
<dz0ny> ne tolk po ubuntu
<zdobersek> gledamo 'lepe' slike
<zdobersek> pa diske brisemo
<dz0ny> :) pa brihtni smo prevec
<pitko> haha
<pitko> ;D
<pitko> sej drač pa na mmc ne :D
<pitko> mi grejo kr lase pokonc
<pitko> tok sovražm rtv.si da glava boli
<zdobersek> zakaj? sej placujete prispevek :>
<pitko> ta del sej placujete prispevek  to je kr neka slovenska tradicija če ne plačuješ si glup
<pitko> kao
<pitko> prvi del
<pitko> zato k najdeš gor kup pametnjakovičev k sm neki nabijajo u tri krasne
<pitko> pa nč ne nardijo
<pitko> takih je pa tuk v slovenski politiki da kr glava boli
<dz0ny> hm asada pa brata so posnel kako sta se menila, kje bodo sarin spustil
<zdobersek> not cool.
<dz0ny> ocitno se ne vedo kaj zmore nsa
<pitko> ...
<pitko> :)
<pitko> kva se tok hekajo zadne cajte
<pitko> new york times so tut sesul
<dz0ny> latimes ooroca da bodo jutr predstavili podrobnosti
<zdobersek> dz0ny: resno? NSA podala posnetek?
<dz0ny> http://www.latimes.com/world/worldnow/la-fg-wn-syria-israel-intelligence-chemical-attack-20130827,0,1940412.story
<Seniorita> Israel may have intercepted Syrian discussions about chemical attack - latimes.com
<Seniorita> »WASHINGTON -- An elite Israeli intelligence unit intercepted conversations among high ranking Syrian government officials discussing last week&rsquo;s apparent chemical attack outside Damascus as it unfolded, a German news magazine has reported.«
<dz0ny> ce je komu kaj za verjet
<zdobersek> http://weknowgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/the-jews-did-this-gif.gif
<zdobersek>  nic, grem.
<zdobersek> ln
<dz0ny> ln
<zdobersek> breza: good night
<zdobersek> breza: ??
<zdobersek> ping
<breza> Yes, milord?
<zdobersek> .vreme
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 17.4°C @27.08.2013 23:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 90% Veter: jugozahodnik 0.5 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<zdobersek> breza: Good night, little bot.
<zdobersek> ce me hudic pozdravi, bi mi lahko tud lahko noc zazelel.
<dz0ny> .sporoci zdobersek bos popravil
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-28
<yang> idioterna: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2eb_1377596404
<Seniorita> LiveLeak.com - "Hit my bike, I hit your car"
<Seniorita> »Cyclist gets into a fight with a driver in Belgorod, Russia. Driver takes it out on the Cycle, so the Cyclist takes it out on the car. LOL.«
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/78110252
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Z near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> yang: idioti.
<zdobersek> evo, lih vcerej sem razmislju, kje so kolesarji v Rusiji
<idioterna> ja ni jih prov dost k
<idioterna> they don't last very long
<yang> Rabi kdo 3G/USB modem ?
<msev> gorenci se ne branmo ničesar zastonjskega :D haha
<yang> hahaha
<yang> Saj lahko tudi placas ni problema :)
<msev> haha
<msev> če ga daš za 3$
<msev> :D
<yang> a bi ga sploh uporabljal ?
<msev> redko ampak bi
<msev> raje počak na kšnga še k ga res nujn rabi :D
<yang> alpa bom kar oglas dal
<msev> a rabš kamerco
<msev> bloggie pm5
<msev> sony
<msev> oz. če koga poznaš k bi to rabu
<yang> hm
<yang> to si ze zadnjic spraseval
<yang> a mas oglas na slotechu
<yang> tja dak
<yang> tja daj
<yang> pa se na bolho
<yang> ceprav se najbolje prodaja, ce je kaksen latest tech, pa se to pricakujejo za najmanj 30% znizano
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3HQH00CLc
<Seniorita> 2 pijanca drvo i bicikl - YouTube
<yang> hehe
<msev> ja sj kao na geizhalsu je 160 eur
<msev> čeprou js sm ga dobu za 80
<msev> :D
<msev> pa ga trenutno prodajam  po 70 na bolhi pa ne gre
<msev> zgleda bo treba znižat
<yang> aha
<yang> ma ves kaj je
<yang> noben vec nic rablenga ne kupuje
<yang> cena niti ne igra bistvene vloge
<yang> ce en nima namena kupit ga ti lahko za 5 eur prodajas, pa mu bo prevec
<yang> trollajo pa itak skoz glede nizanja cene, ker jim je dolgcas
<msev> hehe
<yang> kaksen salamonov oglasnik, tam se splaca prodajat, ce imas kaksen racunalnik, za tist folk k sploh ne gre na bolho
<yang> ceprav tam nisem mel oglasov ze 5 let
<yang> k je treba vedno znova klicati in oddajati
<yang> pa tut nic pametnega nima za tja noter "samokolnica na dizelski pogon"
<zdobersek> zdej so dal nexusa na 200$
<zdobersek> so confused :/
<msev> a tanovga
<zdobersek> ne, 4
<msev> aja hehe
<dz0ny> yang: sej brez racunalnika ne more na bolho :)
<yang> dz0ny: ;)
<dz0ny> lapsus
<yang> mater jim goljufivo
<yang> pr loteriji zdaj izplacujejo 5+1 dobitek
<yang> pred kaksnimi 2 mesci ga pa se niso ko sem jaz to mel
<yang> tut 4+1 ni blo
<yang> kaksna je verjetnost da gresta ravno 2 sedmici v maribor, to je vse zrezirano mater
<yang> ze lani ko je blo mesto kulture je sel pravtako dobitek tja
<idioterna> goljufivo?
<idioterna> a si mal retarded?
<idioterna> why the fuck bi loto igral?
<idioterna> a ne znas matematike?
<slax0r> je ne rabis znat, dovolj ke da pogledas na netu koliksne so ti moznosti :P
<yang> jah no
<yang> jst sem mel 5+1
<yang> to je dandanes 200 eur
<yang> vplacam pa nikoli ne vec kot za 2 eur
<yang> tko da sem zaenkrat se v plusu al pa na 0 nekje
<yang> ampak eni res izpolnijo vse mozno listkov, da bi si povecali moznost dobitka in zapravijo 10-20 eur na rundo
<yang> so pa dobitki pri nasi loteriji malo nesorazmerno porazdeljeni
<yang> ce pogledas sedmica je bla 1.5 milj., 6+1 pa (samo) 9400 eur
<yang> pr nemski loteriji majo vecje sorazmerje
<idioterna> v povprecju nihce ni v plusu
<yang> mislim, da se splaca reskirati tistih 50 centov na rundo , ce imas moznost zadeti recimo 9000 eur
<yang> dolgorocno ni nihce v plusu to drzi, ker sklad za dobitke je itak samo 50% vplacil
<yang> vseeno je pa manjsi vlozek kot ce hodis v casino zapravljati pa stavis tam rdece crno
<idioterna> mislis narobe.
<idioterna> cim omenis besedo "splaca", si ze wrong
<idioterna> ne splaca se
<yang> kako ves da se ne ?
<yang> jaz veckrat dobim
<yang> mogoce sem malo v minusu ali pa nekje blizu nule ali pa celo v plusu minimalno
<yang> nisem pa v minusu kot ce bi pretiraval z vlozki, ker igram vedno minimalno kombinacijo
<slax0r> yang, pa pejdi v kazino in stavi na tretjine
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> kaj misls, kako vem, da se ne splaca?
<idioterna> yang: v minusu si, brez skrbi
<dz0ny> a me nekdo omeni...
<dz0ny> menjal irc klienta
<dz0ny> .sc Fuckmylife - All I Have
<breza> All I Have(8 minut) http://soundcloud.com/fuckmylife/all-i-have ♥6,181 ▶194,868
<slax0r> dz0ny
<dz0ny> thx
<slax0r> 1keur
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> !g 1000€ picture
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo 1000€ picture 1000€ picture
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/ymps
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 11:36:06 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<yang> idioterna: ce sem v minusu sem v minusu 50 eur na letni ravni to bom prezivel
<yang> ne igram redno
<yang> zdej itak racunam na dobite 6, vse prejsnje sem ze zadel
<idioterna> ja sej kul
<idioterna> sam pac vedet moras, da se _ne splaca_
<yang> jah
<yang> lahk zadanem 6
<yang> pol bom v plusu
<idioterna> lahk zadanes sto miljard
<yang> za 5 let vnaprej
<idioterna> ampak splaca se pa ne.
<yang> dober film je bil "lottery ticket"
<yang> kako srecka potuje od enega do drugega
<slax0r> idioterna, prav zanima me zakaj pravis da se ne splaca
<slax0r> sploh po tvoji zadnji izjavi
<yang> idioterna: ceprav ce bi pa sedmico zadel itak ne vem kaj bi z vsem dnarjem
<yang> idioterna: premalo je za zivet na velki nogi
<yang> kupis bajto, dober avto, pol si pa ze brez
<slax0r> evo vidis, napaka
<yang> ja seveda je napaka
<slax0r> dober avto, sedmica ostane
<yang> ampak to ljudje naredijo
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa rad kupoval avto?
<slax0r> strosek za dober avto pa ostane
<idioterna> mislm kaj ti bo avto?
<idioterna> a nimas ze enga?
<idioterna> a rabis dva?
<yang> heh
<yang> kupil bi novega
<slax0r> avto vozis taksen kakrsnega si sposoben vzdrzevat brez sedmice
<slax0r> pa cetudi kupis novega
<slax0r> ostanek nekam in nekak investiras
<slax0r> ce se ti investicija zacne povracat
<slax0r> stejes to kot svoj dohodek in kupis boljsi avto
<yang> jst bi 1/3 investiral 1/3 zapravi 1/3 pa prisparal
<yang> slax0r: imas prav
<idioterna> js tut novga bicikla neb kupu pomoje
<idioterna> mogoce ksnga rablenga
<yang> dostkrat so zgodbe miljonarjev take da so po enem do dveh letih luksuznega zivljenja na istem kot so bli
<slax0r> se huje
<yang> hocem rect loto mijonarjev, k vse zapravjo
<slax0r> na slabsem kot s obili
<yang> al pa se na slabsem
<yang> ker so depresivni pol da so vse zapravli
<yang> pustijo sluzbo kar je 1. napaka
<yang> ampak poglej
<yang> v slovniji
<yang> sta 2 taka miljonarja na 3 mesece
<yang> hehe
<yang> pa se tadva sta verjetno soseda v mariboru ze
<slax0r> iz prekmurja je cca. pred letom dni tip zadel na tem euro millionen nekje med 20 in 60 miljoni, tocen znesek ni znan, in kaj je clovek naredu? kupu jahto(o.O) na kateri ni nikoli! torej je sam strosek
<slax0r> mislim wtf..
<yang> kva a res
<yang> mah
<slax0r> letno te stane obicna jadrnica
<slax0r> nekih bogih 10m
<slax0r> cca. 20k eur
<slax0r> brez nafte, samo privez in vzdrzevanje
<yang> jahta je za miljarderje ne miljonarje
<slax0r> samo da stoji
<yang> vem da so najbogatejsega slovenca mirko tusa, da so zanga govoril lej ga si lahko privosci privat letalo, pa verjetno je edini ki ga dejansko ima, neko letalo ki je tipa falcon ali boljse
<lurker69> poznam ene par ljudi ki imajo veliko denarja pa ne bi miral za nobenega trditi da je "srečen" ali pa "bogat" al pa "prijetna družba"
<yang> ker je tako drago vzdrzevanje
<yang> lurker69: ja saj, kaj ti pomaga ce si recimo bolj bolan kot nekdo brez denarja
<slax0r> denar ni merilo srece
<slax0r> sam sej ves
<lurker69> pa poznam tud precej backpackerjev ki nimajo ničesar razen starega zarustanega kombija in potujejo po svetu od festivala do festivala in so eni izmed najsrečnejših  in najprijetnejših ljudi kar sem jih srečal
<slax0r> bolje jokat v mercedesu kot na biciklu
<yang> lurker69: kul
<lurker69> tko da, kolikor vidim okoli sebe denar nikakor ni pot do sreče
<yang> slax0r: to pa drzi haha, razen ce imas bicikelj raje kot idioterna pol si tut z biciklom srecen
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> ce bi js mel rad morje bi tut js zrihtu jahto
<yang> v koncni fazi, imetje lahko na hitro izgubis, ce te to naredi nesrecnega pac smola, v bajto ti lahko vlomijo ali pogori do tal
<idioterna> 20k na leto je dzabe
<lurker69> bolezen... jah lahko pride ampak tud za ljudi ki imajo dejansko neko hudo bolezen ne bi mogel reči da so zelo nesrečni ali pa dase smilijo sami sebi, ponavadi se družina bolj sekira kot bolnik
<lurker69> men se zdi da je recept do sreče da se obkrožiš z srečnimi ljudmi ali še bolje da delaš ljudi okoli sebe srečne
<slax0r> idioterna, 20k na leto je za jadrnico
<idioterna> j
<idioterna> a
<yang> slax0r: ampak se vsekakor strinjam s teboj, da v primeru nekega dobitka ali dediscine pac naredis pametno s tem in probal oplemenititi denar in zivis od dobicka, kot pa da tisti prvotni denar zapravis
<idioterna> sej jadrnica je bols
<slax0r> itak da je bols
<lurker69> kar koli dobiš v roke poskusi odložiti v nekoliko boljšem stanju kot si ti to dobil, to  po mojem deluje da se zečer preden zaspiš počutiš koristnega, srečnega in izpoljnjenega
<yang> lurker69: za ene je sreca to da naredijo cimvec ljudi nesrecnih, ce imas neko ogromno podjetje in spravis ljudi na cesto, ce bi gledal in se obremenjeval z njihovo usodo ne bi mogel tako uspesno zavoziti podjetja
<lurker69> in z "karkoli" mislim predvsem ljudi s katerimi imaš stik, lahko pa tudi materialne stvari, to da iz kupa desk sestaviš leseno kolibo kjer lahko mirno zaspiš je tudi dosežek
<lurker69> yang: ni to sreča za njih v bistvu, zavedeni so zaradi pohlepa
<yang> ja saj
<yang> on gleda in vidi da si bo jahto kupil na nesreco svojih delavcev
<lurker69> noben ni spravil firme na kant samo da bi delavci trpeli
<lurker69> ponavad jih potegne pohlep po osbni koristi
<lurker69> in pol sklepajo pogodbe z osebkom na isti valovni, oba vidita zase neko korist in oba pozabita da s tem oškodijeta veliko veš ljudi
<lurker69> več*
<yang> ja
<lurker69> pač dva ki mislita da je 10 000€ na njunih računih več vrednih kot 10 000€ na računih njihovih firm se najdeta skupaj, naredita pogodbo kjer drug drugega podkupita in na koncu je firma ob mesečnih 20 plač, al pa ponavadi še več na 2 potenco več saj  grajo stvari ponavadi pri teh poslih slabše kot je bilo načrtovano
<lurker69> denar je grozna stvar...
<pitko> Hypervisor  je isto kot VMM ne? prevajam neki
<yang> ja poglej primerjavo, ponekod ljudje za jesti nimajo dovolj denarja, po drugi strani si pa nekdo kupi jahto za to da je 3 dni na leto na njej
<lurker69> v bistvu so to imaginarne točke ki nekako nekaj veljajo čeprav brez vsakega temelja, so povsem imaginarne, kup papirja z napisanimi številkmai gor
<yang> s tistim denarjem bi lahko resil revscino v celotni regiji
<yang> ce bi pravicno razporedil
<yang> samo tej ljudje ne gledajo tako kot ti
<lurker69> enkrat sem videl izjemen pregovor, ne vem točno kako je še ampak poanta je bila tole:
<yang> na svetu je itak 2x vec kapitala v lasti 1% ljudi kot pri preostalih 99%
<yang> tako da revscino bi ze zdavnaj lahko koncali, ce bi bil posten interes
<lurker69> denar imamo da ločimo dobre ljudi od slabih, slabe ljudi denar zavede in se celo življenje pehajo samo za denar, če to vemo si lahko izbiramo s kom se bomo družili in  boljše prijatelje
<lurker69> izvirni greh pa je v konceptu imovine pomojem
<lurker69> to da nekaj imaš in da je tvoje je idiotska ideja
<lurker69> nič ni tvoje
<lurker69> nič ne odneseš s sabo, in vsak posameznik je v vesolju tako nepomemben da se me kar glava boli ko gledam vse te pomembneže v gosstilnah in po televiziji
<lurker69> polni sami sebe, brez vsake ideje kaj je v resnici pomembno na svetu
<lurker69> tam eno pleme v kolumbiji al kje sploh nima besede za "imeti"
<lurker69> ne rečejo "jaz imam sekiro" temveč "jaz in sekira"
<lurker69> in pol ko jo odloži in jo vzame en drug reče " ti in sekirs2
<zdobersek> jebemti ta ARSO
<lurker69> zdej še vedno se mahajo po glavi če drug drugemo kradejo hrano iz krožnika vendar je koncept zanimiv
<zdobersek> kok nej zdej vem, kam se pomikajo padavine.
<lurker69> morš tko rečt: "kjer sem jaz je vedno lepo vreme"
<lurker69> če te za kolo skrbi si kup neko gorsko kozo in lako kolesariš tud mal po mokrem po hostah
<zdobersek> seveda, da smrt storim na prvi gladki korenini
<yang> zdobersek: pac vzami marelo
<yang> ja lurker69 se strinjam, samo ce gledas clovesko civilizacijo ze od samega zacetka je vedno tistih 1% na oblasti pa drugi podlozniki, to se ne bo spremenilo, dokler se zavesti pri posamezniku ne spremenijo
<yang> tudi sistema ni
<yang> da bi ta princip izoreninil
<yang> to je itso kot ce bi rekel, zdaj morjo vsi ljudje nehati jesti meso
<lurker69> ja to me je pa ušitelje v gimnaziji za zgodovino naučil
<yang> da bodo zivali bolj srecne
<lurker69> takrat sem se verjetno sam pri sebi odločil da politika ni zame
<yang> vsak bi moral biti najprej posten do sebe samega
<lurker69> rekej je kako  se je v plemenskih skupnostih ko smo živeli še v jama oblikovala politika in poglavar in višji sloj
<lurker69> zbralo se je nekaj bolj lenih posameznikov ki so bili pri lovu slabši in so si mislili da so pamethenjši od drugih
<lurker69> ti posamezniki so potem začeli narekovati drugim kaj naj delajo
<lurker69> in od njih jemati hrano
<lurker69> no in to + 50 000 let je ta čudovita demokracija ki jo poznamo danes
<lurker69> nič se ni spremenilo, le imana za koncepte se spreminjajo
<lurker69> sužnjelastništvo se vedno obstaja, saj kitajci za evro na dan sestavljajoj elektroniko in poceni plastiko za nas
<lurker69> aristokracija še vedno obstaja, jankoviče si poglejte, le da ne živijo več na ljubljanskem gradu
<lurker69> križaske vojne še vedno trajajo...
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smEqnnklfYs
<Seniorita> Martin Luther King - I Have A Dream Speech - August 28, 1963 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I Have a Dream Speech Martin Luther King's Address at March on Washington August 28, 1963. Washington, D.C. When we let freedom ring, when we let it ring fro...«
<lurker69> evropa je trenutno spet zdgužena kot je bila pod rimljani, napoelonom al pa hitlerjem...
<lurker69> če se lahko iz zgodovine kaj naučimo je to to;: da se iz vsake zgodovinske lekccije nikoli ne naučimo dovlj če se sploh kaj
<lurker69> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8Rj5xkDPk
<Seniorita> The Jones Plantation - YouTube
<Seniorita> »One cannot change reality by changing the words you use to describe reality. Look beneath the rhetoric, and glimpse the truth.«
<lurker69> tale video lepo prikaže kako je sistem venomer isti, spreminjajo se samo besede s katerimi ga opisujemo
<yang> bom si ogledal
<dhbiker> good vid lurker69
<dhbiker> že videl
<lurker69> MLK je pa en tistih revežev ki imajo sijajno vizijo daleč pred svojim časom in jih potem likvidiramo...
<lurker69> ne vam točno zakaj pride do tega ampak škoda
<lurker69> vsakič ko ima nekdo preveč napredne ideje se najde nek idiot ali skupina ki se ji tdi imenitno da bi ga ubili predenj mu več ljudi začne slediti
<lurker69> podobno je blo z kennediyem pa našim krambergerjem, pa ghandijem, pa lennononm...
<dhbiker> pa marsikater inventor je dobil isto...
<dz0ny> evo se je že začelo Fatal error: Call to undefined function Composer\Json\json_decode() in phar://composer.phar/src/Composer/Json/JsonFile.php on line 133
<lurker69> pa srednji vek je poln tega ko so te zažgal zarad herezije al pa čarovništva če si znal kravo tako pitati da je mela mal več mleka kot sosedova
<dz0ny> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/aug/27/ubuntu-edge-phones-data
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Edge: how many phones were really ordered - and the mistakes | Technology | theguardian.com
<Seniorita> »How many people really pledged for a phone? And was offering an $820 phone for $600 at the start a good or bad idea? By Charles Arthur«
<slax0r> welcome to the land of offtopica :D
<dhbiker> yup.
<dz0ny> why offtopica
<dz0ny> to da ubuntu ne sledi kaj glavni pri php čarajo je čisto on topic
<slax0r> demokracija, ljudje na polozaju in denar...kaj ma to z ubuntu? :)
<dz0ny> aja to nč
<dz0ny> sej ponavad so tle partijske bitke
<dz0ny> bela cesta še php bom moral ročno kompajlat
<Sky[x]> :)
<slax0r> why?
<dz0ny> iz php so dal json_encode
<dz0ny> do no evil je v licenci
<dz0ny> birokracija v glavnem
<CrazyLemon> a ni to že old news?
<dz0ny> ja sam sedaj je to prišlo v ubuntu repote
<dz0ny> sam pecl-json pa Å¡e ni
<dz0ny> al pa php-json
<CrazyLemon> a ni tip naredu nek jslite oz neki takega.. kjer piše "you can do evil with this"
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> !g jslint
<Seniorita> JSLint,The JavaScript Code Quality Tool http://www.jslint.com/
<dz0ny> od kokrocha implementacija ma “The Software shall be used for Good, not Evil.” (debian, ubuntu so pa po FSF ) in je “The freedom to run the program for any purpose.”
<dz0ny> in so v konfliktu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hCimLnIsDA
<Seniorita> Using JSLint For Evil - YouTube
<Seniorita> »JSON inventor Douglas Crockford explains why he gave permission for the reference implementation of JSLint to be used for evil.«
<slax0r> kak to mislis da so dal json_encode iz php?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tist nima veze to je vir https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=63520
<Seniorita> PHP :: Bug #63520 :: JSON extension includes a problematic license statement
<CrazyLemon> ah..to je neki druzga
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem ja
<dz0ny> slax0r: zbrisal nada, ni več te funkcije
<slax0r> kko? ce pa v docu se ni nic o tem
<dz0ny> ja bo še prišlo :)
<CrazyLemon> krneki so ti pri FSF
<slax0r> are you shitting me? :O
<dz0ny> no ffs
<slax0r> cak, to je sam za debian?
<dz0ny> debian potekne za sabo ubuntu
<slax0r> ja ok, to je jasno
<dz0ny> slackaware tud
<slax0r> ampak rhel verjetno ne bo utrpel tega, al?
<dz0ny> v bistvu vsi k maj krkoli z gpl
<slax0r> slack!=deb
<slax0r> ?
<dz0ny> ja sem hotel izpostavit da so tud druge distribucije
<slax0r> omg
<dz0ny> pa to je že od aprila
<dz0ny> have you been living under rock ?
<slax0r> dobro da ne uporabljan jsona na prakticno vsaki strani
<dz0ny> no sej zgleda bo neka nova implementacija, ki bo skladna z birokracijo
<dz0ny> do takrat php-pecl-jsonc
<yang> lurker69: hvala za videolink sem pogledal, dobra razlaga !
<slax0r> http://philsturgeon.co.uk/blog/2013/08/fud-cracker-php-55-never-lost-json-support
<Seniorita> Phil Sturgeon • FUD Cracker: PHP 5.5 never lost JSON support | Blog
<dz0ny> no sej strace nikjer ne pokaže encode_json
<dz0ny> torej je nekaj borked
<dz0ny> in je očitno edina rešitev da skompajlaš sam in več kaj omogočiš in kaj ne
<dz0ny> nič novega, move along :)
<slax0r> zase me ne skrbi
<slax0r> skrbi me za strani ki so na hostingu
<slax0r> ko bo to enkrat zletelo in mi bo telefon pregorel
<slax0r> nikoli ne ves kak kekec vzdrzuje hosting server
<dz0ny> ce je kekc ponavad posodablja na pol leta
<dz0ny> in tile dnevi so kot nalašč :)
<yang> www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6b70TUbdfs
<dz0ny> ah php5_invoke: Enable module json for cli SAPI
<dz0ny> php5_invoke: Enable module json for cgi SAPI
<dz0ny> done
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Rhythmbox CoverArt Browser Plugin Gets New Coverflow View, Rhythmbox 2.99 Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/dSC2SPIz5WQ/rhythmbox-coverart-browser-plugin-gets.html
<idioterna> https://soundcloud.com/val202/ola-kot-bo-ja-volja
<Seniorita> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<idioterna> yang: lej kaksni retardi
<yang> kaj te pa pametnega v soli naucijo ?
<yang> razen brat pisat, pa postevanke
<idioterna> morbidn si
<yang> recimo mas tiste specialne sole walfdorfska in take
<yang> pravjo da se vec naucijo
<yang> da tudi dobro opravijo maturitetni program
<idioterna> ga moj kurac
<idioterna> podpovprecni so
<yang> un v intervjuju ravnatelj je reku da so nadpovprecni
<idioterna> ja kaj nej pa rece
<idioterna> "vpiste otroke k nam da bodo podpovprecni"
<yang> a zdej lohka otroke doma solas a ni osnovna sola obvezna ?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> na zalost.
<yang> pa pri otrocih je tako da se mlajsi od starejsih ucijo, sploh ce jih je 7
<idioterna> ja, to ful pomaga
<idioterna> ce so ze starejsi vzgojeni v retardirance
<idioterna> pol mlajsi velik poberejo od njih
<yang> ta je orto cerkvena ce ma 7 otrok
<yang> verjetn nimajo televizije pa interneta
<idioterna> televizije tut mi nimamo
<idioterna> kva nej z njo
<yang> to zmer moj sosed v hecu rece, ko kaksno vid z velik otroci "A nimate televizije"
<yang> al pa ce gre kaksna vzgojiteljica iz vrtca mimo, malo v sali
<idioterna> televizija je brezveze
<yang> ja sam pol nc ne ves kaj se naokol dogaja
<yang> pol si sele retardiran
<idioterna> you're funny
<idioterna> ti dejansko s televizije zves kaj se dogaja naokol?
<idioterna> koga mas za norca zdej?
<idioterna> sebe, ocitno
<yang> jah iz porocil ane
<yang> iz kje pa naj
<idioterna> in ti verjames temu? :)
<idioterna> a se hecas?
<yang> dobro saj se da marskej na internetu prebrat
<yang> jst najvec poslusam radio dejansko
<idioterna> to pa mamo
<idioterna> u kuhni
<yang> radio slovenija al pa radio evropa zadnje case, drugi radii so itak vsi podobni
<idioterna> val dvesta-dva
<yang> 202 ali pa kr 1
<yang> na enki majo edin vsako uro porocila tisto je malo motece
<yang> ker slisis isto zadevo 10x na dan pol
<yang> majo pa dobre oddaje
<yang> kaksen studnt je tudi ok za muziko
<yang> pol se pa ze konca
<yang> hm
<idioterna> otroc bojo retardi :\
<idioterna> zaupal bojo bozji volji in ce bo cesar reku da je bozja volja klat bolgare, bojo klal bolgare.
<idioterna> that's why we can't have nice things
<yang> idioterna: tiste ki jaz poznam, pa so k verouku hodil so nadpovprecno uspesni , to mas sam ti tako misljenje
<idioterna> totally ja
<idioterna> nadpovprecno retarded.
<yang> ja mas prav bolje je da hodjo mladi na metelkovo
<idioterna> ja, bolje je
<yang> tam kaj pametnega spoznajo
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> pa se druzijo z ostarelimi klosarji
<idioterna> ti si zgleda tut hodu k verouku
<yang> ne nisem, skoda k nisem bi se kej pametnega naucil
<idioterna> totalno ja
<idioterna> popolnoma pametnega
<idioterna> me prov zanima od cesa si pol tok zabit
<idioterna> da se hods v topa drogirat
<yang> prevec sem visel na metelkovi kot mlad
<yang> ti verjetno nisi tok
<idioterna> pol pa na irc prides pametvat o drogi na metelkovi
<idioterna> ne, js ne hodm na metelkovo
<idioterna> razn kadar je kej pametnga tam
<idioterna> ampak js vem, da mas ti izkrivljene predstave o metelkovi
<idioterna> ker ponavlas klerofasisticno propagando
<yang> 14:28 < idioterna> ne, js ne hodm na metelkovo
<yang> 14:28 < idioterna> ampak js vem, da mas ti izkrivljene predstave o metelkovi
<yang> kontradiktoren si
<idioterna> ne, nisem
<yang> pejt tja za spremebo zvecer po 11
<idioterna> ti si prevec zadrogiran.
<idioterna> sej v topa te sploh spustijo ne brez igle
<idioterna> pomoje sm bil veckrat k ti na metelkovi
<idioterna> sam pac js ne hangam po takih placih, k nism zdolgocasena mladina
<idioterna> grem, kadar je kej za videt
<zdobersek> dz0ny: no radio terminal plug?
<CrazyLemon> radio terminal butt plug? :S
<dz0ny> a?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a bi majco rad al kaj?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: mal prej sta metelcana nastevala poslusanja vredne radie
<dz0ny> ja onadva nista hipsterja
<dz0ny> al ciljna skupina al neki
<zdobersek> kje pa so v LJ hipsterji? ne na metelkovi?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/clanek/skopost-v-informatiki/147637/
<Seniorita> Skopost v informatiki | Monitor
<Seniorita> »Skopost ni lepa čednost. Resda je povod za nešteto zabavnih šal, a ko se enkrat znajdemo na udaru z njo opremljenih ljudi, nam ni do smeha. Od nekdaj opažam, da je v naši stroki skopost pogost pojav. Kaj botruje temu, mi do zdaj ni uspelo ugotoviti. Dozdeva se mi, da smo zanjo precej krivi informatiki sami.«
<idioterna> it's not really funny
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BSwT0siIYAAkeD1.jpg:large
<dz0ny> mja moram dns flush pognat
<dz0ny> hm ceprav sem ze ga
<dz0ny> a se vedno niso popravili dns za twitter
<zdobersek> ' Znorel sem. Ko sem mu med petminutnim monologom izlil ves gnev, ki se mi je nabral z leti, in ga v isti sapi poučil, da je revija v vsaki trafiki na voljo za manj kot pet evrov, vem, da sem pljunil v lastno skledo.'
<zdobersek> http://reddit.com/ThatHappened
<idioterna> http://vimeo.com/72718945
<Seniorita> MCP on Vimeo
<Seniorita> »The Collision-Prevent-Assist-System of Mercedes does well. What if it would have been developed ages ago? What if it would be a lot better we expected? What would…«
<slax0r> CrazyLemon, dober clanek
<slax0r> preprosta resitev
<slax0r> vnaprej poves ceno za tocno to in to delo, vse kar je vec, se obracuna se kasneje
<slax0r> vcasih sem tudi jaz bil tak, pa cakal ce bo kdo kaj placal ali ne, zdaj me pa po domace povedano boli kita, povem svojo ceno, pa konec
<slax0r> delam taksnih del seveda tricetrt manj, ampak si vsaj prihranim zivce
<slax0r> mel sem pa tudi ze take ki so se z mano zaradi tega skregali in me po nekaj casa klicali nazaj :)
<slax0r> ceni svoje delo kolikor le lahko, ce ga sam ne bos, ga bojo drugi se manj
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Metro: Last Light Linux Release Confirmed For Later This Year  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/CU0UIluZFPs/metro-last-light-linux-release.html
<zdobersek> lol @ MCP video
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx2tvd1uc50 je tut dobr
<Seniorita> On Marriage - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Having been married once I probably wouldn't get married again. Unless she wanted to, but that seems unlikely. Anyway this video isn't about that. Blog post ...«
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMLhratwc6g
<Seniorita> How God makes decisions - YouTube
<Seniorita> »He makes decisions in mysterious ways. The music is this, from here: http://archive.org/details/VictorMilitaryBand-EverybodyTwo-step«
<zdobersek> eurobike pr0n http://blog.wiggle.com/2013/08/20/eurobike-gallery-new-for-2014/
<Seniorita> Eurobike gallery, new for 2014! | Wiggle Blog
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq11_In9h6Q
<Seniorita> Choosing My Religion 2: Christianity vs Islam - YouTube
<Seniorita> »An explanation of how I've come to choose which god to follow. I'm not saying this method is right for everyone, but it worked for me.«
<zdobersek> "I'm not saying this method is right for everyone"
<zdobersek> ... it's right for nobody
<dz0ny> Israel in partial army reserve call-up over Syria
<dz0ny> Syrian officials’ families flying out from Beirut airport
<dz0ny> France says "ready to punish" Syria for alleged gas attack
<dz0ny> Egypt and Lebanon will not allow USA to user their airspace
<dz0ny> Iran will attack Israel if USA attacks Syria
<dz0ny> me zanima kako bodo legalizirali
<dz0ny> celotno zadevo
<dz0ny> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/28/opinion/bomb-syria-even-if-it-is-illegal.html?hp&_r=0
<Seniorita> 303 See Other
<idioterna> a to pomen "stran glejte, bombardiral bomo"
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Touchpad Indicator 0.9.5 Brings Important Bug Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ILYRkwRKF8A/touchpad-indicator-095-brings-important.html
<dz0ny> https://blog.avast.com/2013/08/27/linux-trojan-hand-of-thief-ungloved/
<Seniorita> avast! blog » Linux Trojan “Hand of Thief” ungloved
<dz0ny> idioterna: http://www.surfingmagazine.com/blogs/the-scoop-radioactive-pacific/
<Seniorita> The Scoop: Radioactive Pacific | SURFING Magazine
<Seniorita> »Don’t eat fish, don’t drink water, don’t grow a garden, don’t go surfing And most importantly, don’t believe everything you read«
<dz0ny> :P
<yang> dz0ny: jebiga, jaz ravno tuno najraje jem
<upd> napsy
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Metro: Last Light’ Coming to Linux ‘Later This Year’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/dze4YT6GcGs/metro-last-light-coming-to-linux-later-this-year
<dz0ny> yang: a si prebral?
<yang> sem
<yang> pise, da je tuna najbolj radioaktivna
<yang> pa vem da ma velik zivga srebra
<yang> ce bi se obremenjeval s hrano lahko kar vegan rata al pa se bolje neham jesti
<dz0ny> Turkey puts military on alert, says all options open on Syria
<lynxlynxlynx> vegani se morajo se bolj obremenjevat s  hrano
<dz0ny> Israel deploys full missile defenses against Syria
<dz0ny> recem da je pred napadom kakih 18 ur
<dz0ny> do napada
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: ja obremenjeni so
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: bognedaj da bi kaj mesnega pojedli
<yang> ce ze slisijo besedo "meso" jim slabo postane
<yang> podzavestno
<lynxlynxlynx> sem na treningu v crikvenici, pa nas je več kot pol posebnežev
<lynxlynxlynx> kuharce pravijo normalni/ nenormalni :)
<yang> vegansko drustvo ?
<lynxlynxlynx> od alergij, veganov, vegijev, specialcev
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> enotedenski taborček / delavnica
<lynxlynxlynx> okoljci pač
<yang> aha
<yang> mal ocvirkov pa bo
<yang> za zabelit
<lynxlynxlynx> nas dobr futrajo, sam majo pa precej dela
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa mal več dežja od pričakovanega :(
<yang> ja tudi v ljubljnaai dezuje ze par dni
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> moram sibat, papa
<dz0ny> @reuters Evidence points to use of chemical weapons by Assad forces: NATO
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: a to imate team building
<CrazyLemon> "delavnica" je (beri kopajo se ter žrejo in pijejo)
<Matthai> .vreme Rakitna
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 16.7°C @28.08.2013 19:30 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 81% Veter: vzhodnik 1 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.89089300000001,14.4396533
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: Re: ricoh rpcs-r driver za gel tiskalnik ricoh aficio sg 2100n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40617/#p40617
<zdobersek> wubwubwubwubwubwub
<CrazyLemon> subsubsubsubsub
<CrazyLemon> +sub
<zdobersek> luplupluplupluplup
<CrazyLemon> the next is obvious right..lets do it together
<CrazyLemon> tuptuptuptuptuptuptup
<zdobersek> wutwutwutwutwutwut
<zdobersek> whaa
<idioterna> a to dubstep trenirate
<zdobersek> exactlyyyyyyyyooooooouuuuuuuuugggggggghhhhubwubwubwubwubwubwub
<yang> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivan_Zak
<Seniorita> Ivan Zak - Wikipedija
<yang> Zanimljivosti : Vlasnik je folkoteke Lampaši u Donjem Desincu u kojoj gostuju folk i turbofolk izvođači. U spotu za pjesmu Sve sam joj krao pojavljuje se loto djevojka i bivša Miss Hrvatske Tina Katanić
<yang> Tega vabjo neki v TOP-a
<yang> nikol slisal zanga
<yang> premal spremljam hrvaski loto ocitno
<zdobersek> dost pove o TOP-u
<yang> ja
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/panorama-katarina.jpg
<idioterna> yang: no vids
<idioterna> na metelkovi ti ni treba s takim sranjem zvet
<idioterna> mas sam serious music
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZObpr26UkkQ
<Seniorita> Julia Holter "Godess Eyes II" live at LPR NYC 03 06 12 - YouTube
<idioterna> tale je bla
<Seniorita> »Julia's aura was glowing white hot - or maybe it was the shimmery dress.«
<idioterna> v menzi
<zdobersek> get your popcorn, boys!
<idioterna> ma dons zal ne bo zabave k mam druge obveznosti
<idioterna> ampak uzivate loh vseen
<zdobersek> :|
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/u-sistem-cockpit.jpg
<lurker69> http://www.mediafire.com/download/4hn9m1w4gt821aa/MVI_0101.avi
<Seniorita> MVI_0101.avi
<Seniorita> »MediaFire is a simple to use free service for that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.«
<lurker69> ^its selfdoxing time
<zdobersek> a mas fajfo mal zamaknjeno, al  je sam perspektiva taksna?
<idioterna> oboje
<idioterna> nocm odsraufat k nimam momentkluca
<lurker69> lihk kar dobil na mejp par let staro ampak kr smešno, pjača te ne nardi nč kej lepšega pa pametnejšega
<yang> idioterna: eh, v topu so vecinoma tech-house veceri, pac vrtijo krneki sploh "un suh brez bradce" kot je una zadnic rekla
<idioterna> kera je kva rekla
<idioterna> nc ne vem.
<yang> ena tm, hostesa al kaj, ko sem jo prasal kdo je DJ
<idioterna> pes mi je prevrnu bicikl na dvoriscu
<idioterna> pa je padu pa mal premaknu balanco
<idioterna> si bom su enkrat sposodt orodje pa nazaj na sredo dal
<idioterna> yang: men se ne zdi cudn da ne ve
<yang> pa psa zapri v pesjak
<idioterna> sej je zaprt
<idioterna> sam ni ves cas zaprt
<yang> hecam se
<yang> vcas so punce skerimi sem hodil po diskotekah vedle ker DJ je ker
<zdobersek> uf, momentkljuc, visoki standardi :>
<zdobersek> jst kr po obcutku
<CrazyLemon> ti maš moment meter kr v roki ane!
<lurker69> a maš karbon?
<zdobersek> ubistvu mam dva, ker mam dve roki!
<zdobersek> ane!
<lurker69> ne raiš moment kluča, ko začne mal okat veš da je ok :-P
<CrazyLemon> a ti to resno? dva maš? ti si pa že pro!
<zdobersek> sedezna opora je karbon na karbon
<yang> idioterna: zdej itak ne prides do zensk vec, k se gredo nek VIP, pa so vse tam k je "flasa po 120 eur"
<yang> to je v obeh klubih tisti cirkus in top
<zdobersek> ma ja no, tud ce na obcutek zategujes, skor 100% zategnes vec kokr je priporoceno
<zdobersek> ves kulk je zensk ma metelkovi
<yang> ja tam na metelkovi je kar gneca, k ni vstopnin
<yang> razen ce hocs not v plac it
<yang> ampak folka je zunaj ful
<yang> sam jst nobenga razen idioterna ne poznam da bi ke hodil, kaksni mladi edin
<idioterna> karbon mam ja
<idioterna> yang: sej js ne hodm ke
<idioterna> js grem tja kadar je na sporedu kej k me zanima
<yang> kdaj je neca?
<idioterna> v topu pa se nikol ni blo na sporedu nc kar bi me zanimal :)
<idioterna> cez 2 tedna
<yang> v TOP-a jaz vcasih zaidem, ce se ni ura 23, da je zastonj vstop, kaj spijem in grem potem na zadnji bus domov....ce sem slucajno v centru, drugace prov organizirano da bi sel v topa to nikol
<yang> je pa lep razgled na mesto z vrha
<yang> skoda k je edin mreza
<yang> da se ne da fotografirati lepo
<yang> sicer pametno da je mreza, so ze neki dol skakal pa flase dol metali
<idioterna> itak, u topa sam narkici zahajajo
<yang> to pa vec al manj povsod
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> na metelkovi ni prakticno nobenga narkomana
<yang> kadar majo racijo vsi pobegnejo
<yang> :)
<yang> hecno da to pravis, ker vecinoma so mladi tam
<idioterna> a ce nekdo kadi marihuano je narkoman? :)
<yang> kako pa ves, da kadi samo marihuano
<idioterna> i really don't care, narkoman je clovek, ki je odvisen od drog
<idioterna> narkomani so na metelkovi _ulici_ pogosti zato, ker v zdravstvenem domu dobijo pomoc
<yang> ja sej si od marihuane tudi lahko odvisen
<idioterna> na akc metelkova pa niso
<idioterna> lahko si tut od kolesarjenja odvisen
<idioterna> pa nisi narkoman.
<yang> dobro ampak marihuana je "mehka" droga
<idioterna> ja
<yang> pravtako te zasvoji
<idioterna> ne mores postat fizicno odvisen od nje
<yang> da vsak dan moras kadit
<idioterna> od alkohola pa lahko
<idioterna> many do
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> po keri poti cm jit jutr u sluzbo
<idioterna> da bo 70 km
<idioterna> mogoce bi su loh cez javor pa na lipoglav pa pol cez podpec pa brezovco pa podutik
<idioterna> da vidmo kok je to dalec
<yang> v siski delas ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> v hali tivoli
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> nasprot
<yang> lahko gres iz polja cez smartisko pa do leclerca, pa na dolgi most, pa cez koseski bajer do sluzbe
<yang> ce se zelis dalj vozit
<yang> jst moram tut do hoferja z avtom
<yang> pa studiram al bi pri semaforju zavil levo ali desno po obeh se mi zdi da je isto dolga :)
<yang> s tem da na eni lahko malo bolj pospesis namesto 50 se da 60 vozit
<idioterna> huh?
<yang> so dolocene relacije po lj. za katere ne vem kere so dejansko daljse, z googlom bi lahko preveril
<idioterna> yang: to je nekak mal premal :)
<idioterna> yang: tkole grem: http://app.strava.com/activities/76981425
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Z-BigAss-Domov near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> recimo z vica ne vem al je blizje ce se peljem po celovski pa pol na dunajsko pridem, al je blizje po tivolski pa pol po dunajski gor
<yang> se mi zdi po obcutku da je tivolska blizja
<yang> zdej se vece ne da sekat celovske pr pekarni
<yang> ze kake 2 leti je tam enosmerna
<idioterna> kadar se mi mudi grem pa tko: http://app.strava.com/activities/69395273
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Z near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> je treba cist gor do drenikove pelajt
<yang> pa pol desno
<idioterna> al pa http://app.strava.com/activities/69161503
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Lipoglav-Z near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> a se poleti stusiras ko prides na siht
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> samo pozimi
<yang> aja ?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> bolj zasvicas pozim al kaj
<idioterna> ne, sam me svic ne moti
<idioterna> pozim me zebe pa se s toplo vodo
<yang> aha
<yang> zanimiv
<idioterna> halo, valda da se stusiram
<idioterna> vsakic ko pridem v office
<idioterna> a ti si mislu da kr smrdim pol cel dan tm :)
<yang> kaj pa vem
<yang> sej si itak za racunalnikom :)
<idioterna> ma sestankujem cele dneve
<idioterna> also v office vedno pridem popolnoma premocen
<yang> no kul, da mate tus
<idioterna> vedno ko se celade dotaknem pa stisne gobice v celadi
<idioterna> se ulije voda ven
<yang> to je kar standard zdej v dobrih firmah
<yang> tus kabina
<yang> mmislim, pri nas se niti ne tok
<yang> ampak kar na novo gradijo pa je
<idioterna> js ne grem nikamor delat ce nimajo tusa
<CrazyLemon> pa savne!
<idioterna> savno mam po poti.
<idioterna> na konc sam tus rabm
<idioterna> no loh je tut bazen
<idioterna> da nam zahtevn.
<zdobersek> jacuzzi
<idioterna> to pa nkol nism steku
<yang> dobra turca je tist cez podutik
<idioterna> v cem je fora dzakuzija
<zdobersek> bubbles
<CrazyLemon> bazen je fajn ja.. še mal kardio preden začneš dan
<zdobersek> duh
<CrazyLemon> lots of bubbles
<idioterna> ja sej
<yang> idioterna: ja da zenske not vabis k jim je vsec tisto brbotanje
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: od mrtvaka mas bolj malo kardio
<idioterna> js zenske rajs vabim v hribe
<idioterna> tkole: http://bou.si/pic/suni-gre-na-polico.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lej.. znanstveniki so potrdili da plavanje krepi srce! niso pa nič govoril o vrsti plavanja
<yang> a mas ti v bookmarxih vse te slike k takoj najdes
<idioterna> nimam bookmarkov
<CrazyLemon> v tabih ima vse odprto :p
<idioterna> fotografski spomin mam
<idioterna> kako bi pa v bookmarkih sploh nasu kej?
<yang> CrazyLemon: hahaha
<idioterna> mislm prvih 20.000 slikc bi mogoce slo
<idioterna> CrazyLemon je tle kate upton fan ane
<CrazyLemon> idioterna js pa zdobersek pa dz0ny
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: speak for yourself
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i speak for all of us!
<yang> hm v 160km kolesarjenja samo 3800 kalorij porabis, kriza
 * zdobersek ravno ne pogleda stran
<CrazyLemon> do not deny the love
<idioterna> http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/art-physics-covariannce-ice-well
<Seniorita> Particle Detector-Inspired Art in an Underground Ice Well - My Modern Metropolis
<idioterna> tle je med related parts
<Seniorita> »Science and art converge in this new art installation that's hanging in London Canal Museum's underground ice well. Called Covariance, it's the fruit of nine…«
<yang> pol glih ni bicikelj dober za hujsat
<idioterna> yang: ja mal poglej kasn penzionisticn tempo je no
<CrazyLemon> yang kako da ne
<idioterna> yang: niti cardio ni
<CrazyLemon> vse je odvisno kok goniš
<idioterna> yang: http://app.strava.com/activities/68439702
<zdobersek> kaj da ni pecikl za hujsat
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Javor Heatstroke Vertigo near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> jst si bom letos omislil enga sobnega
<idioterna> sobn pa res ni za hujsat
<yang> za cez zimo
<yang> kak da ni ?
<idioterna> ja ni
<CrazyLemon> spinning imaš tudi v fitnessu
<yang> bolje malo rekreacije kot nic
<idioterna> sobn je tok boring da se tut vsedu ne bos gor
<yang> hja, kaj pa vem, za probat je
<zdobersek> sobno kolo ... se ne splaca
<yang> ce si nastimam tv
<yang> spredaj
<yang> pa pogledam en film vmes
<zdobersek> mja, to ze, ampak tud s televizijo je dolgcas
<yang> mislim vse drugo bolj sovrazim razne fitnese in podobno
<idioterna> ful vidm ocarljivih deklic k laufajo pa kolesarjo
<idioterna> pa majo slusalke v vuhlih
<idioterna> grozno.
<idioterna> ej ena je na stravi
<idioterna> cist huda
<yang> ma ja to s slusalkami je bedarija
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/athletes/2395428
<Seniorita> Tanja I. | Cyclist | Strava
<idioterna> she's amazing
<yang> mislim, clovek gre laufat ali pa na sprehod da se malo sprosti, ne pa da imas walkman da ti nabija muzko (dobro to je samo moje osebno mnenje, kot komur pase)
<idioterna> kr z muslaufom na jezersko pa pol pride nazaj pa ji ni dost
<idioterna> pa gre se okol barja en krog
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/76941825
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Ob Kokrinem žuborenju near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> jst walkman ignoriram ze okol 10 let, v avvtu poslusam muziko pa v sluzbi pa doma, prakticno povsod, samo walkmana ne maram pa se slab je za usesa in nevaren ce si v prometu
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> walkman ne obstaja več yang ..ti si obtičal v 90ih :p
<idioterna> js mam na telefonu muziko
<idioterna> ampak je nikol ne poslusam
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja sej sem napisal, da ze 10 let ne uporabljam
<yang> vse slusalke ki pridejo ob telefonih imam se vedno zapakirane
<CrazyLemon> če kolesariš nima smisla poslušat muzke.. tisti k laufajo.. no tiste recimo da delno razumem.. ampak samo delno
<CrazyLemon> enkrat sem šel mimo punce k je tekla.. ko sm že bil blizu nje je kr skočla stran s ceste ker me ni slišala da prihajam.. samo zato ker je mela slušalke
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-na-javoru.jpg
<idioterna> tale ftw
<idioterna> jutr bom su tle cez
<yang> takmu tekacu ce kej reces nic ne posteka, to sam tece naprej ne gleda ne levo ne desno, smotani so tule na sprehajalni poti
<idioterna> 1. septembra se pa vuelta skelta zacne
<idioterna> Climb 7,135 meters in 15 days
<idioterna> bom vidu kko bo slo ampak okol 900 na dan mi vzamejo commuti
<CrazyLemon> vuelta skelta?
<yang> kaksno bo kej vreme jutri, jutri bi lahko sel kej hodt
<yang> Jutri bo dopoldne povečini sončno, popoldne pa bo več oblačnosti, nastale bodo krajevne plohe in posamezne nevihte.
<idioterna> awesome
<idioterna> isto k dons
<idioterna> dons me je ful pral po katarini
<idioterna> pol pa nenadoma sonck pa uni hudi oblaki povsod okol
<CrazyLemon> yang meni ne kaže da bi bile nevihte
<CrazyLemon> naj bi bilo cca. 10h sonca
<CrazyLemon> 13°-22°
<CrazyLemon> 35% of rain
<idioterna> idealno
<yang> pismo kva se bo skuhal v siriji zdej
<yang> bogi ljudje
<yang> nimajo kam pobegnit
<idioterna> jah, ti si kriv
<idioterna> nc od tega se ne bi zgodil ce ne bi takrat pr trafiki zavil levo
<yang> http://rt.com/usa/us-military-syria-strike-111/
<Seniorita> It’s coming: US finalizing plans for military strike on Syria — RT USA
<Seniorita> »Two unnamed White House officials told the Associated Press that the Obama administration is still deciding on what Syrian targets will be attacked and to what degree during a military strike that now seems inevitable.«
<yang> americani jih bodo sesul
<CrazyLemon> butterfly effect al kako se že temu reče? :)
<idioterna> mhm/
<idioterna> .
<yang> kurbe se povsod vmesavajo
<idioterna> ja sej je prov da se
<idioterna> a nisi vidu kaj se dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> če je res da folk uporablja kemično orožje.. a naj gledajo kako umirajo?
<yang> ja vprasanje je KDO ga uporablja
<yang> baje uuporniki
<idioterna> ne, v resnici ni
<idioterna> vseeno je kdo uporablja kaj
<CrazyLemon> kdorkoli ga.. ga ne bo več ko pride USA v državo
<idioterna> americani bodo pac prsli tja, nardil red
<idioterna> pol pa sli.
<yang> a ves zakaj hocjo delat red
<yang> ker je assadu uspelo zmagovati
<idioterna> ubistvu vem ja
<idioterna> aja ne
<yang> pa jjim to ni vsec
<idioterna> to jim je vseen
<idioterna> oni morjo sam budget za vojsko povecat
<yang> ja sej
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e mal nafte napumpat :)
<idioterna> ce bi assad zgubljal bi loh upornikom zacel vec prodajat
<idioterna> tko pa ne morjo bojo pa pac mal drugac zastavl
<yang> dobro ampak assad samo brani svoj teritorij in ljudstvo ki je na njegovi strani
<idioterna> it's just good business
<idioterna> ma kva pa vem kok je kdo na cigavi strani
<idioterna> js nc bl ne verjamem temu kokr unmu
<yang> no sej vprasanje kaj je res
<idioterna> mislm valda majo eni rajs stabilnost pod assadom
<idioterna> eni so mel tut radi stabilnost pod titejem
<idioterna> eni so pa jebal jeza
<idioterna> and nobody cared
<yang> hm
<yang> ne najdem
<yang> news bloga
<yang> na rtjevi strani
<yang> na telefonu se lepo odpira
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKN8jifLHwk
<Seniorita> Efterklang - Black Summer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From the album 'Piramida'. Song and album is available in iTunes store.«
<yang> ce pridejo americani v siriji
<yang> bodo tudi blizje iranu
<yang> in potem bodo se tja napadli
<yang> ah
<yang> niti ne
<yang> sem mislu da kaj mejijo na iran
<yang> saj v iraqu so pa itak ze bili prej
<yang> to bo se napeto
<yang> http://rt.com/news/syria-investigate-un-chemical-116/
<Seniorita> Syria asks UN to immediately investigate three new ‘chemical attacks’ by rebels — RT News
<Seniorita> »The Syrian government is demanding that the United Nations immediately investigate three alleged chemical attacks carried out by rebel groups on the outskirts of Damascus last week, Syria’s envoy to the UN said.«
<idioterna> ma irana zdej ne morjo napast
<idioterna> mislm loh
<idioterna> sam se morjo zmislt neki novga
<idioterna> k un njihov predsednik zdej kr neki dialog levodesno
<yang> ja sej je dolgorocni plan da ga napadejo
<idioterna> sam zakaj bi to hotl?
<yang> worldwide domination
<idioterna> ja pa to ni njihov cilj
<idioterna> oni bi sam zasluzl
<idioterna> iran napast je pretty much tko k rusijo al pa kitajsko
<idioterna> iran je ene 10x vecji od iraka
<yang> ja ker je 99% irancev proti ZDA
<idioterna> ja ne ni jih
<yang> tko da napadat take drzave je brezveze
<idioterna> mislm v ruralnih predelih so proti
<idioterna> vecina urbanega prebivalstva bi rada vec dialoga in povezanosti z zda
<yang> americani mislijo da ko ne bo vec irana in severnih korejcev, da bodo lahko vladali tam po aziji
<yang> se vedno ostaneta rusija in kitajska
<yang> pa se kdo
<yang> ampak s temi napadi si samo se povecujejo jezo s strani jihadistov
<yang> ma nic bomo vidli kaj se bo izcimilo iz vsega
<yang> grem pred TV pa spat
<yang> lahko noc
<CrazyLemon> new features? :>
<dz0ny> nope sam naročnine sem spremenil
<dz0ny> news ticker ...
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-29
<CrazyLemon> Podpredsednik Googla in hkrati produktni vodja za operacijski sistem Android se je nenadoma in nepričakovano odločil, da zapusti družbo in sprejme delovno mesto pri kitajskem proizvajalcu telefonov Xiaomi.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<msev> hahahha
<dz0ny> love quadrangle pravjo
<dz0ny> The report was timed to coincide with another story about the dissolution of Google co-founder Sergey Brin’s marriage to 23andMe co-founder Anne Wojcicki. It also revealed that a person whom Hugo Barra had been in a previous relationship with was now dating Brin
<dz0ny> sam tale brin bi si pa vseeno kakšno mljašo najdu no
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> tale Sergej same pizdarije dela, odkar je postal CEO
<zdobersek> meh
<zdobersek> Larij je CEO, Sergej je pa speglar
<CrazyLemon> Leri*
<anny> em..kdo je Sergej?
<CrazyLemon> brinov sergej
<CrazyLemon> tist mudel k ve največ o tebi
<anny> googlam
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> on tudi!
<anny> zanimivo, po imenu poznam samo Larrya Page-a
<anny> tud ta mudel se namerava ločit?
<dz0ny> ej breza ma .naroči -- Prijavi se na novice (BBCBreaking,wired,cnnbrk,hac…
<dz0ny> anny: se je že, pa ma novo
<dz0ny> sam so obe like 40ish
<CrazyLemon> .naroči bigmac
<dz0ny> haha
<CrazyLemon> sucks :p
<dz0ny> to sam private dela :)
<anny> New reports on August 28, 2013 announced that Wojcicki and Brin are living separately but that they were not legally separated.
<anny> čist frišno
<yang> pozdravljena anny
<anny> dan yang
<dz0ny> anny: The report was timed to coincide with another story about the dissolution of Google co-founder Sergey Brin’s marriage to 23andMe co-founder Anne Wojcicki. It also revealed that a person whom Hugo Barra had been in a previous relationship with was now dating Brin
<anny> ma huj k santa barbara
<yang> ja sej so v silicon valley, sej je santa barbara blizu
<yang> ne se ti sekirat zanga, itak ima se 5 ljubic na FBIju
<anny> virtualnih? :)
<yang> kr tapravih
<anny> haha
<anny> maher
<CrazyLemon> zakaj FBIju?
<zdobersek> zakaj pa ne?
<dz0ny> TIL there are 1,271 secret government organizations in USA
<dz0ny> 1,931 private companies dealing with secret material and whooping 854,000 people holding top-secret clearances.
<dz0ny> tko fbi je še najmanjši problem
<CrazyLemon> ma to je BS
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://projects.washingtonpost.com/top-secret-america/articles/a-hidden-world-growing-beyond-control/
<Seniorita> A hidden world, growing beyond control | washingtonpost.com
<Seniorita> »Washington Post reporters Dana Priest and William M. Arkin's investigation of the government's response to 9/11. Top Secret America explores what they found.«
<dz0ny> pa to so podatki iz leta 2010
<dz0ny> bi rekel da je Å¡e *1.6 tej cifri sedaj
<zdobersek> Tim Osman pa te fore
<zdobersek> fuck
<zdobersek> tetka naredla en moonride http://www.24ur.com/74-letnica-vozila-po-avtocesti-v-nasprotni-smeri.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - 74-letnica vozila po avtocesti v nasprotni smeri
<Seniorita> »Okoli polnoči je 74-letnica peljala iz Ljubljane mimo cestninske postaje Kompolje, nato pa avto obrnila in z vožnjo nadaljevala po prehitevalnem pasu v nasprotni smeri. Po enajstih kilometrih so jo policisti ustavili. Naredili so preizkus alkoholiziranosti in ji odvzeli vozniško dovoljenje.«
<anny> uf uf...skrijmo se za skalo, ki jo v ta namen nosimo s seboj
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/ctswin.png
<idioterna> zmagu sm.
<anny> ruje krone?
<anny> lol
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> a ni dobra permutacija
<anny> da dol padeš
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/rO0lM0C.png
<idioterna> kr accurate
<zdobersek> Jure Nekro
<idioterna> ja sam nism nekro
<idioterna> mislm js mam rad pulz
<CrazyLemon> sam on nima rad tebe?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> dunno nism opazu tega
<idioterna> uglavnm mam ze 8000 km letos
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> loh zaspim zdej do novga leta
<CrazyLemon> show off :)
<zdobersek> http://tpks.ws/qRml
<zdobersek> dzdzdzdzdzdz
<Seniorita> TrainingPeaks | Free Training Log, Training Plans and Food Diary
<Seniorita> »Free training log, training plans and food diary for running, cycling, triathlon and general fitness«
<zdobersek> jebemti arso
<CrazyLemon> max HR 157? da faq dude.. Å¡e potil se nisi
<zdobersek> ce je bil dz
<zdobersek> se nisem rabu
<CrazyLemon> če je dž je to razlog za še večji HR ker ni bilo vroče
<CrazyLemon> lenobe :/
<CrazyLemon> lp
<zdobersek> kle sem se spotil http://tpks.ws/Cocr
<Seniorita> TrainingPeaks | Free Training Log, Training Plans and Food Diary
<Seniorita> »Free training log, training plans and food diary for running, cycling, triathlon and general fitness«
<anny> idioterna
<idioterna> m?
<anny> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/erotika/ali-bomo-uzivali-v-seksu-z-roboti.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Ali bomo uživali v seksu z roboti?
<Seniorita> »Robotinja Roxxxy rešuje težave moških, ki težko najdejo partnerko iz krvi in mesa. Čeprav spolni pripomočki na tržišču niso nič novega, pa je Roxxxy nekaj posebnega, saj predstavlja robotinjo z umetno inteligenco in s človeško podobo.«
<anny> matr je huda :)
<idioterna> ne upam si pogledat 24ur/ekskluziv
<idioterna> prevec slabih izkusenj v preteklosti
<anny> kur, kur
<anny> mislim, da ne bo treba umivati oči z žajfo
<idioterna> precej jih je ja
<idioterna> sej ne oci
<idioterna> mozgane.
<idioterna> ok sm pogledu
<idioterna> ne zdi se mi hot
<idioterna> js bi lepso naredu
<anny> meni se tudi ne zdi hot
<idioterna> enim so take vsec i guess
<anny> mogoče je za tiste, ki padajo na povprečne
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/lipoglav-double-rainbow.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/panorama-katarina.jpg
<idioterna> to dvoje sm sliku odkar je dez
<zdobersek> DOUBLE RAINBOW OH MY GOD
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> i almost cried
<anny> mi lahko kdo pove, kako zakleneš navadno mapo z geslom?
<idioterna> no sej je bla triple
<anny> cela znanost :/
<idioterna> anny: hm
<idioterna> ne vem ce je to uizi
<anny> no saj
<anny> ali vsaj pove, kako jo zaščitim zasebne fajle?
<idioterna> ja encryptas cel home
<idioterna> al pa celo masino
<idioterna> tko mam jaz
<anny> fak no
<anny> druge Å¡anse ni?
<idioterna> ja je
<idioterna> http://www.arg0.net/encfs
<Seniorita> encfs - www
<idioterna> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<idioterna> o lej
<Seniorita> FolderEncryption - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<idioterna> navodila :)
<idioterna> anny: to je isto kot mam js, sam da je samo za dolocene mape
<anny> uf....s tem se bom ukvarjala, ko bom velika
<idioterna> v cem je pa problem?
<idioterna> sej sam instaliras encfs
<idioterna> apt-get install encfs
<idioterna> tle ti vse zlo enostavno razlozi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<Seniorita> FolderEncryption - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<anny> sem že
<anny> ne dela
<idioterna> crap
<idioterna> na windows je to ful enostavn :\
<idioterna> sicer tajne sluzbe se vedno majo dostop
<idioterna> ampak vsaj wam fuzzy feeling mas
<idioterna> warm.
<idioterna> anny: a kej izpise ko ne dela?
<anny> eee...v eni stvari so pa winsi vendar dobri :)
<idioterna> brb
<idioterna> tus je frej :)
<anny> enjoy
<anny> vidim mapo private s ključem, vendar jo odprem kot navadno mapo...v čem je finta?
<dz0ny> anny: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/encrypt-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu.html
<Seniorita> Encrypt Files And Folders In Ubuntu Using Seahorse ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<dz0ny> anny ja sej to je point
<dz0ny> ko se prijaviš se odklene
<dz0ny> ti bi rada da vsakič geslo vneseš ko klikneš na mapo a ne?
<dz0ny> :)
<anny> idioterna - apt-get install seahorse-nautilus
<anny> ta navodila so malo zastarela
<dz0ny> fine ignore me :)
<dz0ny> bbl
<anny> dz0ny - ni ga čez komot!
<anny> kje zdaj najdem pripomočke
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> nism vec mokr
<anny> fajn
<anny> žal moram jaz zdaj pičit
<anny> se tipkamo
<idioterna> srecno
<dz0ny> meh beh thunderbird je za v smeti
<dz0ny> fucker se je odloču da bo prenesel cel giga podatkov
<napsy> kdo pa je anny?
<dz0ny> anny
<napsy> aham
<CrazyLemon> thats all we know/want to know/will know :D
<idioterna> en tip s fakultete za pomorstvo in promet
<napsy> z eno tetovazo sidra na ramenih
<CrazyLemon> fak. za pomorstvo in promet? zihr je gašpar!
<dz0ny> "As an AAPL shareholder, I want to express my deepest appreciation for all that Ballmer has done to scuttle the company that was once the biggest obstacle to our success. If we had placed a sleeper agent at Microsoft to destroy the company, he couldn't have possibly done a better job of it than Ballmer has. "
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> tisti k hočeš reportat bug pa te vse mine http://screencloud.net/v/jxTf
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 13:26:34 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<napsy> pac corporate bullshit
<napsy> v takem primeru bi najrej obrazec natisnu pa porinu nekomu tam v rit
<dz0ny> ja sem jim kr na ircu napisal
<dz0ny> ker oraclu res ne grem psiat vsega, I refuse
<zdobersek> ooh, anarchist much?
<dz0ny> ne iz čiste lenobe
<zdobersek> ...
<dz0ny> sploh ker ma login verzijo Oracle Login Manager 16g
<dz0ny> pol se moraš pa očitno še v trac registrat in imaš račun v računu
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: LightDM Session Locker `Light Locker` Sees First Stable Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4e0Cw5STlLQ/lightdm-session-locker-light-locker.html
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo kle ki je na LTS-u ter uporablja raring kernel ter xorg?
<dz0ny> haha mir-doc all 0.0.10+13.10.20130828-0ubuntu1 [39,6 MB]
<dz0ny> yp docsi za mir gzipani so 40MB
<dz0ny> zgleda da samo dokumentacijo pišejo
<CrazyLemon> zdj veš kok je dela s prevajanjem! :)
<napsy> mir is a scam
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol a to prevajate
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> to je tako kot bi scal proti vetru
<zdobersek> ?? http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/mir-doc/filelist
<Seniorita> Ubuntu – File list of package mir-doc/saucy/all
<dz0ny> ja png zgleda pobere preveč
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim js ne
<CrazyLemon> za druge ne vem
<CrazyLemon> mir-doc: API documentation for mir
<napsy> mislim da bodo to zelo redki bral
<dz0ny> če sploh
<napsy> kake 100 ljudi s celga sveta :)
<dz0ny> med tem časom podo pogruntal da je surface flinger čist ok
<dz0ny> pa vse portal v android
<dz0ny> :P
<zdobersek> > 1600 PNGjev
<zdobersek> mkay
<napsy> mislim da je wayland the way to go
<napsy> glede na to da ga bodo prakticno vsi ne-canonical projekti podprli ...
<dz0ny> lol zdej mi nek falcon sledi :)
<napsy> pise gor oracle?
 * CrazyLemon points at zdobersek 
<dz0ny> ne zdobersek :P
<CrazyLemon> zihr? k on je edini tak stalkin falcon :p
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/pdWX4lS.jpg nsfw
<zdobersek> falcon can view that
<zdobersek> but falcon sighs
<zdobersek> lol @ aplavz
<zdobersek> yeah, pay week
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj lol? those titties deserve it
<zdobersek> lih je on odvzadej kej vidu
<CrazyLemon> vidi dovolj :>
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> mislm sej ni nc narobe ampak
<idioterna> aplavz?
<idioterna> za anatomijo?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne?
<zdobersek> zakaj pa ja?
<CrazyLemon> a ti ne rad slišiš kompliment v taki ali drugačni obliki?
<zdobersek> potrata motorike
<dz0ny> hehe http://toys.usvsth3m.com/damascus/
<Seniorita> Where's Damascus? (Don't Ask Us)
<Seniorita> »The UK's probably about to bomb it. Do you know where it is?«
<zdobersek> 271 milj :/
<zdobersek> ampak sem vsaj v Siriji ostal
<idioterna> jsm mel 30 milj
<zdobersek> pa se sebe sem lepo geotaggal
<idioterna> sam sm res gledu une zemljevidke
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> jsm dal moj place of residence na antarktiko
<napsy> damascus
<napsy> e ni to ena kovina?
<napsy> al se pa mogoc imenuje po kraju
<zdobersek> hard to bend?
<zdobersek> resistive?
<zdobersek> explosive?
<napsy> neki takega ja
<zdobersek> gassy?
<idioterna> napsy: ni kovina :)
<napsy> mislim da je
<idioterna> zlitina je
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> jeklo je
<napsy> no sj
<idioterna> kovina je zelezo pa baker pa kadmij pa cink
<CrazyLemon> 170milj stran! not bad! :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak direkt na gazo sm prilepu piko :D
<idioterna> na gazo?
<idioterna> pa sej ves kje je damask
<idioterna> vzhodno od libanona
<idioterna> se en fajn crn flek je cist zravn
<idioterna> mislm na un flek sm js kliknu :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Quickly Download & Use Google Web Fonts on Ubuntu with Typecatcher  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/7TJFxNjInJ8/typecatcher-google-fonts-download-for-ubuntu
<LorD_DDooM> kvečjemu "damascus steel", ki je bilo zelo znano jeklo v srednjem veku, napram evropskim železo-grodeljskim zlitinam
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/dz0ny/status/373062740467671040
<Seniorita> Twitter / dz0ny: I'm a Grade-A Damascus finder! ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<dz0ny> 22milj
<idioterna> dz0ny: kr dobr
<idioterna> dz0ny: upam da nisi svojga home planeta identificiru :)
<dz0ny> haha
<zdobersek> dz0ny: here comes Obama!
<CrazyLemon> sam tale dz0ny je zanimiv ane
<CrazyLemon> link je prilepu 14:31
<CrazyLemon> damascus je označu pa čez 10min
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<dz0ny> no tvitnu sem pol
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1238129_10151555649486254_1957212869_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sfw1
<CrazyLemon> !*
<zdobersek> NSWF NSWF
<zdobersek> mja
<napsy> zdj ko ni sefa okol lahka gledam nsfw ;)
<idioterna> she's as ugly as the bikes
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/sgLBh.jpg
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8M6S8EKbnU&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> The best of Steve Ballmer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Like in title ;)«
<dz0ny> no zdej ko je šel ga pa mogoče vzamejo v kakšni USA like cerkvi za pridigarja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zdaj ga bodo zihr v yahooju zaposlili in bo to SBjev trademark vzklik "yahooooo" :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/north-korea-leader-kim-jong-uns-2235131
<Seniorita> North Korea leader Kim Jong-un's ex-girlfriend 'executed by firing squad for violating pornography laws' - Mirror Online
<Seniorita> »Singer Hyon Song-wol is believed to have been one of a number of well-known performers accused of filming themselves having sex and selling the videotapes«
<dz0ny> hja zdej sem enga fajn okurcal, pol pa pogruntu da je punca. meh te digitalije
<msev> lol a kdo ve kje se dobi g10 plošče v Sloveniji :)....to je kukr en fibreglass ta g10
<LorD_DDooM> Garolit in podobne laminate pri nas proizvaja Fenolit.
<dz0ny> slax0r: ej  tvoj uptime je 4 min :)
<dz0ny> me
<dz0ny> mehhh
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, nehi bit stocker :)
<dz0ny> samo poročam kar opazim :)
<dz0ny> slax0r: !!!!!
<dz0ny> toel je kul http://explainshell.com/explain/find?args=.+-type+f+-print0
<Seniorita> explainshell.com - find(1) . -type f -print0
<dz0ny> msev http://ardupilot.com/
<Seniorita> APM | Open source autopilot
<zdobersek> sup ladies!
<idioterna> 0
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDqYtFZAU5U
<Seniorita> Everything Wrong With Justin Bieber: Never Say Never - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Justin Bieber: Never Say Never. Some say it was robbed of several awards. Those people are stupid. For our first Thursday Sins Video entry, we thought we'd h...«
<CrazyLemon> slax0r bo dobu ban
<CrazyLemon> če bo tko nadaljeval
<zdobersek> ...
<idioterna> he's a quitter.
<CrazyLemon> na..zdaj je pa priden
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> o jebenti
<zdobersek> FOUL DEEDS
<zdobersek> FOUL DEEDS
<zdobersek> HERE IT IS, THE LEMONADE DICTATORSHIP
<yang> idioterna: ves za koga, da bi kupil gorca ?
<yang> oz kam se splaca dat oglas se poleg bolhe
<zdobersek> mtb.si
<yang> se kje ?
<zdobersek> bicikel.com
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<yang> hvala zdobersek
<dz0ny> rofl on lemonade dictatorship
<zdobersek> ne, ni smesno.
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ksn gitlab si pogledal?
<Sky[x]> gitlab ?
<Sky[x]> ma rabil bi neki da si taske nardim kaj je za nardit :)
<Sky[x]> take pa subtaske
<dz0ny> google tasks :)
<dz0ny> trello
<zdobersek> taskwarrior
<dz0ny> taskwrangler
<dz0ny> http://starter.io/is-it-time-to-open-source-windows/ haha
<Seniorita> Starter Inc. Is it Time to Open Source Windows? - Starter Inc.
<zdobersek> NSA would not approve.
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<zdobersek> heya sasa84 !
<zdobersek> .yt hey ya
<breza> OutKast - Hey Ya!(5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWgvGjAhvIw ♥163,372 ▶35,302,015
<sasa84> ooooo hvala zdobersek
<dz0ny> hm mal smešno bo zdej tole
<dz0ny> en komad je kjer črnc z eno palco na začetku pa ena bejva v rdečem
<dz0ny> mal bet boxa
<dz0ny> be del rime je bi all right
<dz0ny> bejba*
<dz0ny> je pa bil popularen v istem času kot outcast
<dz0ny> soundhoud nč ne najde
<dz0ny> čeprav ga matram
<dz0ny> pa vse vrekvene sprobavam kar jih zmorem :P
<dz0ny> no one?
<dz0ny> mislim da je blo celo na pcmediji cdju
<dz0ny> joj
<dz0ny> neki star sem že
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> superstar dz0ny ?
<zdobersek> (11:53:34 AM) dz0ny: be del rime je bi all right -- ???
<zdobersek> http://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/1l7baq/creating_a_user_from_the_web_problem/
<Seniorita> Creating a user from the web problem. : PHP
<Seniorita> »I have a form that creates a user by entering the username and their password. The code I'm using in php is: shell_exec("sudo useradd -p $encpa...«
<dz0ny> sasa84: nope
<dz0ny> bom mogu cd najt očitno
<dz0ny> zdobersek: lol
<dz0ny> http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/08/tor-usage-doubles-in-under-a-week-and-no-one-knows-why/
<Seniorita> Tor usage doubles in under a week, and no one knows why | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »"And it's not just a fluke in the metrics data," Tor's project director writes.«
<dz0ny> new botnet ?
<dz0ny> aliens?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME’s Web Browser Ditches Google For DuckDuckGo  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/jIybfh1z3vA/gnome-switches-from-google-to-duckduckgo
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Adds Interactive Intro Tour of Interface  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BWDR03veezI/ubuntu-touch-adds-first-run-intro-tour
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] You Can Help Choose Lubuntu 13.10′s New Wallpaper Set  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FS3IzE1-1Q0/lubuntu-opens-wallpaper-contest-voting
<zdobersek> YOU MUST REVOLTm PEOPLE
<zdobersek> DO NOT LET THE LEMONADERS INTIMIDATE YOU
<CrazyLemon> you must? indimidate you? kje je pa we ter us ?
<zdobersek> postalo jim je ravno
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/252294_576947529012356_393729660_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> car :D
<zdobersek> SFW?
<CrazyLemon> always
<CrazyLemon> http://vimeo.com/70700502
<Seniorita> Saut au dessus du Tour de France 2013 on Vimeo
<Seniorita> »Romain Marandet, du crew EnchoRage, aidé de Kevin Demolis, Alexis Bosson, Killian Bron, et Emeric Caron a sauté au dessus de l'étape du Tour de France 2013, ce samedi…«
<zdobersek> SFW?
<zdobersek> old.
<CrazyLemon> you are old
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi postal na kanal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vecer.com/clanek2013082905950325
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Američani svarijo pred koncertom DJ Umeka
<Seniorita> »Kot je prva poročala spletna Mladina, je ameriško veleposlaništvo v Ljubljani posvarilo svoje državljane ...«
<msev> poznam ardupilot dzony
<msev> sam je razmeroma drag
<pitko> Ma kdo kej izskušenj z QML lom?
<pitko> je to neke vrste .NET?
<CrazyLemon> qml lom? qml je za guie delat
<dz0ny> msev: ah kul slučajno najdu
<dz0ny> pitko: ne ni net to je opisni jezik za qt toolkit
<pitko> je to natove ?
<pitko> dela povsod
<dz0ny> ja kjer je qt
<dz0ny> linux mac win
<dz0ny> Å¡e kaj tretjega
<msev> dz0ny, original stane 200$, ampak dobiš chinese klon za 80$
<msev> ampak še vedno je to kr dost za atmega čip
<msev> k je ancient
<msev> obstajajo že avtopiloti z arm čipi
<msev> stm32
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> omg spet prod puncam igram
<pitko> kaj to če smem :)
<pitko> ?
<dz0ny> what is with this dota
<CrazyLemon> its a chick game
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<dz0ny> očitno
<dz0ny> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/scientists-reveal-life-on-earth-may-have-begun-on-mars-8788844.html
<Seniorita> Scientists reveal life on Earth may have begun on Mars - Science - News - The Independent
<pitko> haha :)
<Seniorita> »Growing evidence is suggesting that life on Earth may have actually begun on Mars.«
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/zQJ
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 23:20:52 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> i'm your #1
<CrazyLemon> :p
<pitko> TEB DELA DOTHA LEPO MEN NE ;(
<pitko> Å¡teka
<pitko> gonilniki fuč
<dz0ny> pitko: čist lepo
<dz0ny> sam v windowed mode
<dz0ny> ker alt tabanje je pol pain
<pitko> lepo
<pitko> :D
<pitko> pr men je tole problem
<pitko> Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV620
<dz0ny> 🕃
<dz0ny> kaj je to ati huh to je pa staro
<dz0ny> a ni kak 5000 poceni
<dz0ny> al maš agp še
<pitko> tale je agp
<pitko> prenosnik
<dz0ny> aja joj
<dz0ny> mat sem dal en prenosnik kejr je xp 2100 gor
<dz0ny> 2004
<dz0ny> leto
<dz0ny> za brskanej je dovolj
<dz0ny> sam video pa Å¡teka :)
<pitko> ne pa sej ni to slab komp
<pitko> tale prenosnik je bil pred 4 leti
<pitko> 1500€
<pitko> hp
<dz0ny> hm mal si ga preplačal se mi zdi
<pitko> gor sm mel že vse kar češ naredu sm hackintosh
<dz0ny> i5 sony vaio pa 5x ati grafična
<dz0ny> sem mel probleme z njim sam je bil 800€ takrat
<pitko> windowse in ubuntuje vse troje na enkrat sm mel gor
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> jaz tud
<pitko> čak da pogledam
<msev> dzony a se boš podal v UAV vode
<msev> :D
<pitko> kera je res not
<dz0ny> msev: ah ne, geldal sem github trending repos
<pitko> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430
<pitko> tole je not
<msev> u hudo morm pogledat kaj je popularn
<msev> a pozna kdo koga k lota profi zadeve za pir
<dz0ny> pitko: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<Seniorita> AMD Catalyst Legacy : Tomasz Makarewicz
<dz0ny> tole si probu?
<pitko> ja in se kreša
<pitko> unity
<pitko> nalovda se namizje
<pitko> in finito
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> ja sej to se tud men :)
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> that is problem
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> sej greš pa lxde
<dz0ny> nč ln
<pitko> Nah jebeš dotho :)
<msev> pismo sm posodobu pa se mi zj greje
<msev> kok mi gre to na živce :(
<msev> zmerm se bojim posodobit
<pitko> kaj to?
<pitko> kaj se ti greje?
<msev> laptop
<pitko> aja?
<msev> proc je začeu šopat
<msev> /usr/bin/X
<msev> :0
<msev> -core -auth
<msev> /var/run/lightdm/root/:0
<msev> -nolisten tcp vt7
<msev> -novtswitch -background none
<msev> to mi je našopal na 50%
<msev> 14% pol pa na 2%
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu One Log-In Added to Ubuntu 13.10 Installer  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4x6DKdFZdwA/ubuntu-one-log-in-added-to-ubuntu-13-10-installer
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-30
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2013/08/v_evropskih_mestih_je_prevec_kolesarjev.aspx
<Seniorita> V evropskih mestih je preveč kolesarjev - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Kolesarjenje naj bi evropska mesta naredilo prijetnejša. Toda priljubljenost koles je začela povzročati težave v nizozemskih in danskih mestih.«
<zdobersek> "V prihodnosti pa bo treba določiti poseben prostor za kolesarje in tega bomo vzeli avtomobilom."
<zdobersek> hear hea
<zdobersek> r
<zdobersek> sasa84:  !!
<zdobersek> !!
<sasa84> zdobersek, !!!
<pitko> jutro
<pitko> dz0ny si tle?
<pitko> se je kdo kdaj lotu že kakšnega buga :)?
<napsy> js sm zadnic enga pohodu
<pitko> hahha
<pitko> :D
<slax0r> morilec
<pitko> haha
<dz0ny> pitko?
<pitko> ti si bol vsevede vrjante človeka si se lotu kakega buga popravlat :D?
<zdobersek> ...
<pitko> zdobersek kaj pa je :D ?
<pitko> :)
<CrazyLemon> ...
<pitko> haah neki cajta mam viška pa nevem kva naj delam pa sm glih vidu na launchpadu ubuntu touch cor app buge :)
<pitko> core*
<pitko> me sam zanima če je kdaj kdo to že delu :D
<zdobersek> mir pa ziher kak bug
<pitko> haha
<pitko> karmo sm nabu na 3100 :)
<zdobersek> Shuttleworth the ma pod drobnogledom
<pitko> cc :D kva zajbavaš
<pitko> :D
<napsy> pitko: vsak app ma buge, res ni tezka izbira :)
<pitko> sam tako prašam
<pitko> če je kdo mel kdaj kake ispade pa se lotu kakega :D
<napsy> ne ravno ubuntu specificne
<napsy> ko sm se mel mal vec casa sm se ukvarju z onim gnome system status
<napsy> eh, monitor
<pitko> aja
<pitko> lepo
<pitko> je to zakopliceranu ? :)
<napsy> dolg casa nazaj ze
<napsy> niti ne
<napsy> aja pa on pidgin sm tut neki
<pitko> hm mogoče se pa lotem kakega :D
<dz0ny> pitko: verjetno za začetek najdeš kaj lažjega
<pitko> ja
<pitko> sej
<dz0ny> pa poveš da boš ti tisto delal
<dz0ny> tko da Å¡e kdo drug ne dela isto
<pitko_> morm kej lahkega najdet :D
<pitko_> uno lugusovo tabelo sm prasal sam kaj pomaga k mora bit dokument na strani
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: ricoh rpcs-r driver za gel tiskalnik ricoh aficio sg 2100n  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40618/#p40618
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Release Schedule Revealed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/itbA6RWBuBk/ubuntu-14-04-lts-release-schedule
<anny> dan!
<zdobersek> DAN
<zdobersek> dan
<zdobersek> GDAY
<slax0r> dan
<idioterna> zdravo
<anny> aha...saša je zapustila stražo :)
<anny> kaj ste ušpičili, falotje?
<anny> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/romansa-koja-je-potresla-silicijsku-dolinu-tko-je-zena-koja-je-zavela-jednog-od-najbogatijih-ljudi-na-svijetu/697608.aspx
<Seniorita> Romansa koja je potresla Silicijsku dolinu: Tko je žena koja je zavela jednog od najbogatijih ljudi na svijetu? - black - Index.hr
<idioterna> sorry, url se bere tko k 24ur :\
<idioterna> "zavela"
<idioterna> folk v valleyu ni tok obseden
<anny> ti že veš, idioterna? :)
<idioterna> vem, k jih ful poznam
<anny> ko pride dobra kikla mimo, ni noben imun
<idioterna> jaz sem
<anny> kapo dol
<anny> samo pazi, da ne sneš besede
<idioterna> k js ne mislm da je treba za vsako kiklo skoct pa dejansko vem da so odnosi stvar zaupanja, ne pa spolne zvestobe
<anny> haha
<anny> huj je, če kikla skoči za tabo
<idioterna> ma sej to skos skacejo za mano
<idioterna> pa niti niso nasilne no
<idioterna> itak sm zanimiv sam za zlo vztrajne
<idioterna> sm pa srecu zdej eno cist hudo
<idioterna> sicer pojma nimam kako zgleda
<idioterna> ampak dela po 1200 kilometrov na mesec z muslaufom
<idioterna> tko da mi je kr vsec
<anny> aha
<anny> ful dobr
<idioterna> bom mogu vec cajta prezivet z mularijo v prihodnje
<idioterna> da bo loh tut suni tok prebiciklarla
<anny> kmalu boste Å¡li skupaj
<idioterna> verjetno ja k moj sodelavc k velik skp biciklarva jo pozna
<idioterna> prav da je brezposelna
<anny> :/
<idioterna> ne sej ne tko
<idioterna> by choice
<idioterna> pac
<idioterna> nasparala je ful in zdej kolesari
<idioterna> sicer isce job sam se ji ne mudi k ma se za ne vem
<idioterna> 3 leta dnarja
<anny> pametna ženska
<anny> večina denar zagoni za cunje in torbice
<idioterna> mah
<idioterna> velik jih ja
<idioterna> sam js uresnic zlo mal takih poznam
<anny> geekinje ne :)
<idioterna> suni ma ruzak :)
<anny> haha
<anny> Å¡e vedno se ukvarjam s preprostim problemom, kako zakleniti mapo!
<anny> "preprostim"
<slax0r> anny, encfs
<idioterna> to smo ji ze pokazal pa prav da ne dela
<slax0r> TrueCrypt za GUI
<slax0r> encfs da kao ne dela?
<slax0r> pa se kako dela :)
<idioterna> ne vem ni povedala kaj ji javi
<idioterna> ko ne dela
<anny> :)
<anny> prosim, rabim en program za dummije!
<slax0r> TrueCrypt...
<slax0r> mogoce celo dosi na ubuntu repo
<anny> tudi ne
<slax0r> ah daj...kako je pa lahko se lazje?
<anny> ah ja...baje je problem z unity
<slax0r> mnja...ubuntu...
<anny> http://askubuntu.com/questions/35076/how-do-i-whitelist-truecrypt-to-show-in-the-indicator-area
<Seniorita> How do I whitelist Truecrypt to show in the indicator area? - Ask Ubuntu
<idioterna> anny: a ce po teh navodilih nardis ne dela?
<dz0ny> anny: kaj pa cryptkeper
<dz0ny> cryptkeeper
<anny> trenutek prosim
<anny> zdaj sem odprla truecrypt in ustvarjam novo mapo
<anny> kateri algoritem naj izberem?
<slax0r> odvisno kako obcutljivi so podatki
<slax0r> ce je pac tak da ti "mama" ne more do teh fajlov
<slax0r> potem je ze blowfish dovolj
<anny> oki
<anny> zdaj melje
<dz0ny> lol i got dead.letter
<anita_> ok, uspelo....uf
<anita_> winsi majo to pa toolk enostavno rešeno *wink*
<dz0ny> anny == anita_ ?
<anny> jp
<zdobersek> iii
<anita_> kaj je bilo vprašanje?
<anita_> give me back my nick!
<anita_> zdaj je pa dost no...to je druga uporabnica pa ste naju združili
<anita_> nič, grem jest!
<dz0ny> .vreme cerknica
<dz0ny> ping
<dz0ny> o:
<dz0ny> .vreme cerknica
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 23.9°C @30.08.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 33% Veter: vzhodnik 1.9 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/45.7955099,14.3621843
<breza> Cerknica: 23.57°C, Sončni vzhod: 06:21:54, Sončni zahod: 19:44:03
<zdobersek> http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/b2s-special.do
<Seniorita> Back to (Tech) School Sale - Save 50% on All Ebooks & Videos - O'Reilly Media
<Seniorita> »Back to (Tech) School Sale - Save 50% on All Ebooks & Videos«
<kubanc> hellow. A ma kdo kaksno idejo kje bi lahko pogledal zakaj mi HDMI signala zmankuje na vsake toliko kvatrov. In to se mi zdi se takrat dogaja ko je racunalnik v idle stranju (razen igranja muzike seveda...)
<dz0ny> kva so kvatri? :)
<zdobersek> na vsake toliko casa
<dz0ny> ja sej v idel se more ugasnit
<dz0ny> confused ...
<dz0ny> idle*
<kubanc> dz0ny, da ti razlozim. v sound settings imam jaz pod output navedeno: HDMI/displayPort3, Digital Output, headphones ter Analog output. In vcasih se zgodi da mi HDMI/displayPort3 izgine in se mi po parih minutah spet prikaže
<dz0ny> hm pulseaudio log
<dz0ny> pa dmesg log
<dz0ny> mogoce se kaj
<dz0ny> tam bo pisalo zakaj je odpovedalo
<zdobersek> dz0ny: angular.js je ze stable?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam dokumentacijo preurejajo
<dz0ny> pa animacije se niso čisto
<dz0ny> $http $scope $root je stable
<dz0ny> google ma angular v produkciji za chromecast zadeve, youtube, document viewer
<dz0ny> to sem do sedaj zasledil
<dz0ny> mogoče še kaj
<kubanc> dz0ny, pulseaudio mi sploh ne dela log datotek
<dz0ny> kaj pa dmesg?
<dz0ny> sori zdej sem na arch in tle mi dela
<dz0ny> log
<dz0ny>  zave
<dz0ny> za vse
<kubanc> nc tazga ni videt...
<kubanc> ce pogledam dmes
<kubanc> dmesg
<kubanc> evo, zdele spet nimam HDMI signala, ker je sel racunalnik v idle stanje...
<dz0ny> poguglaj za dpms off
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o sasa84
<zdobersek> http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/18ymc773n132dgif/ku-medium.gif
<anny> sasa84, predajam ti žensko stražo tukaj
<sasa84> oo idioterna
<sasa84> živjo zdobersek
<sasa84> velja anny !
<anny> poskrbi, da bodo pridni :)
<dz0ny> lol http://www.fastcompany.com/3015961/no-time-for-coffee-spray-caffeine-on-your-skin
<Seniorita> No Time for Coffee? Spray Caffeine On Your Skin | Fast Company | Business + Innovation
<Seniorita> »Patent-pending Sprayable Energy is now available and itwillmakeyoutypelikethis.«
<Sky[x]> Back to (Tech) School Sale
<Sky[x]> Save 50% on *all* ebooks & videos
<Sky[x]> Spend More, Save More – Save 60%
<Sky[x]> on orders greater than $100!
<Sky[x]> http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/b2s-special.do
<Seniorita> Back to (Tech) School Sale - Save 50% on All Ebooks & Videos - O'Reilly Media
<Seniorita> »Back to (Tech) School Sale - Save 50% on All Ebooks & Videos«
<zdobersek> oold
<Sky[x]> ?
<dz0ny> .url
<breza> dz0ny: http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/hyperloop @pon. avg. 12 2013 22:52:30 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny_: https://github.com/chrisallenlane/cheat @tor. avg. 13 2013 08:12:08 GMT+0200
<breza> zdobersek: http://www.24ur.com/pozar-na-dunajski-unicil-dva-lokala-vpleten-tudi-moski-s-skirojem.html @tor. avg. 13 2013 08:42:36 GMT+0200
<breza> zdobersek: https://twitter.com/golan/status/366736476987334656 @tor. avg. 13 2013 11:08:07 GMT+0200
<breza> miha: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1150381_543040229084321_2018971785_n.jpg @tor. avg. 13 2013 11:18:57 GMT+0200
<zdobersek> u nice
<dz0ny> hm wait something wrong :)
<zdobersek> ... mhm
<Sky[x]> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bizarno/video-hoja-v-petkah-da-te-kap
<zdobersek> jst ze mam za $60 nagledanih knjig
<Seniorita> VIDEO: Hoja v petkah, da te kap | Slovenskenovice.si
<Seniorita> »Njena hoja je bila seksi, a le do trenutka, ko se je začela vzpenjati po stopnicah.«
<zdobersek> $100 pa ne vem, kaj bi se vzel
<Sky[x]> zdobersek, kva mas pa nagledan ?
<zdobersek> eno bukvo od Haskella, eno bukvo od Erlanga, od JavaScripta The Definitive Guide in The Good Parts, pa en mali zvezcic od node.js
<zdobersek> za slednjega ne vem, ce se splaca
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/sazzy/status/372979884089679872
<Seniorita> Twitter / sazzy: Please know, the whole “women ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<yang> Za predvajanje YouTube videov potrebujete flash podporo.
<yang> ni res
<yang> lahko je html5
<yang> te slovenske novice so pa tipicen cajtng za slovencelne, kronika na prvih 5 straneh, pa dva predpotopna vica na zadnji strani
<yang> revolver cajtng
<yang> zalostno je to, da je najbolj prodajan od vseh
<zdobersek> kokr Demokracija
<yang> tist pa ne berem
<sasa84> od revij je ful dobra mladina... od intervjujev, člankov, umetnosti, "hecov"
<idioterna> ja, k majo najmanj nepismenih novinarjev
<idioterna> sam tut oni radi ksno neumnost napisejo
<sasa84> ah ja...
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/sazzy/status/372979884089679872
<dz0ny> wtf ^^
<dz0ny> ping
<Seniorita> Twitter / sazzy: Please know, the whole “women ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> At your call
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> Command me!
<dz0ny> http://gizmodo.com/this-abandoned-mall-is-perfect-for-your-zombie-back-to-1222704875
<Seniorita> This Abandoned Mall Is Perfect for Your Zombie Back to School Shopping
<Seniorita> »Labor Day sales can be frightening things indeed, so it's a perfect time to look at this scary abandoned mall in St. Louis. After 55 years in business, Crestwood Court started closing its stores in 2006, eventually shutting its doors for good last month. Digital artist Dan Wampler photographed the slowly dilapidating space, managing to make everything from Claire's to Champs look creepy.«
<dz0ny> haha http://rt.com/news/rt-reddit-ban-censorship-169/
<Seniorita> RT.com partially banned by Reddit — RT News
<Seniorita> »RT.com has been banned on Reddit’s /r/news section, with moderators accusing it of spamming. Puzzled with absurd allegations, RT views the sanctions as an act of censorship with many redditors expressing the same concern.«
<dz0ny> $ sudo pacman -Syu
<dz0ny> Verjetno vam je skrbnik sistemov že pridigal o varnosti,
<dz0ny> vendar si vseeno zapomnite naslednja pravila:
<dz0ny>     #1) Spoštujte zasebnost drugih.
<dz0ny>     #2) Premislite, preden izvedete ukaze.
<dz0ny>     #3) Velika moč prinaša veliko odgovornost.
<maxipin> dzony ja to je od  ukaza
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> http://www.coolbuster.net/2013/08/japan-boiling-sea-viral-photo.html
<Seniorita> Photo showing 'boiling sea' off Japan coast near Fukushima goes viral
<dz0ny> vrelo morje v fukušimi ^^
<idioterna> sam da se prodaja.
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> gledam kje je kak bolj resničen vir
<dz0ny> http://stat.ameba.jp/user_images/20130804/19/64152966/1c/65/j/o0599031012634533557.jpg
<maxipin> daj permissione poštimaj ;)
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-31
<dz0ny> .ddg spacefm
<breza> Software description: spaceFM File Manager (C).
<breza> https://github.com/IgnorantGuru/spacefm
<anny> dz0ny jutro!
<anny> že vstal?
<dz0ny> anny: mhm, vedno :)
<dz0ny> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, dz0ny
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://ngmodules.org/
<Seniorita> Popular Modules - AngularJS Modules, Plugins and Directives
<dz0ny> .url
<breza> dz0ny: http://stat.ameba.jp/user_images/20130804/19/64152966/1c/65/j/o0599031012634533557.jpg @sob. avg. 31 2013 00:00:23 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny: http://www.coolbuster.net/2013/08/japan-boiling-sea-viral-photo.html @pet. avg. 30 2013 23:48:04 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny: http://gizmodo.com/this-abandoned-mall-is-perfect-for-your-zombie-back-to-1222704875 @pet. avg. 30 2013 22:32:53 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny: http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/hyperloop @pon. avg. 12 2013 22:52:30 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny_: https://github.com/chrisallenlane/cheat @tor. avg. 13 2013 08:12:08 GMT+0200
<breza> zdobersek: http://www.24ur.com/pozar-na-dunajski-unicil-dva-lokala-vpleten-tudi-moski-s-skirojem.html @tor. avg. 13 2013 08:42:36 GMT+0200
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://builtwith.angularjs.org/
<Seniorita> Built with AngularJS
<dz0ny> kolkj je pa awsome http://www.debuggex.com/
<Seniorita> Debuggex: Online visual regex tester. JavaScript, Python, and PCRE.
<Seniorita> »Test your regex by visualizing it with a live editor. JavaScript, Python, and PCRE.«
<msev> a ste brezi pol že dodal currency converter
<dz0ny> privms breza .pomoč
<dz0ny> privmsg
<dz0ny> .ddg 10€ to usd
<dz0ny> zgleda da ne :)
<dz0ny> .ddg 10 * 16
<breza> 10 * 16 = 160
<dz0ny> .ddg 2pi*160
<breza> 2 pi * 160 = 1,005.30964914873
<dz0ny> bo pitko dodal :)
<msev> hahaha
<anny> zdej pa bo :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: "We're putting AngularJS in General Motors cars; MY 2014 vehicles will soon be in dealerships with an embedded WebKit in the dash, and we've been writing a ton of apps using only AngularJS. We're recruiting, so ping me if you're interested.  These apps have the potential to be seen by millions -- and we're having a blast using Angular"
<dz0ny> ce te zanima :)
<Sky[x]> nice :)
<gregors> ojla folk, pozna kdo kako live linux distribucijo, ki bi bla primerna za ssh / sftp da rešim fajle iz enga compa ?
<idioterna> hm
<lowkey> syslinux
<gregors> ma dela out of the box ssh gor ?
<lowkey> gregors, da
<lowkey> gregors, http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10-things/10-linux-rescue-tools-for-recovering-linux-windows-or-mac-machines/
<Seniorita> 10 Linux rescue tools for recovering Linux, Windows, or Mac machines - TechRepublic
<Seniorita> »When you&#039;re dealing with a system that won&#039;t boot, you need a robust and dependable recovery tool. Here are a few Linux tools that might save the day.«
<lowkey> gregors, vzames ono pod tocko (5) - SystemRescueCd
<lowkey> works everytime
<gregors> tnx
<idioterna> js tut tega pogosto uporabljam
<gregors> ker sm pozabu usb diskk doma
<gregors> :)
<idioterna> al pa debian netboot :)
<gregors> sm mislu poskusit z DSL
<idioterna> sam netboot ma zlo mal orodij ze gor
<gregors> damnsmall linux
<idioterna> ja, poznam
<gregors> aha
<gregors> cool bom probu syslinux
<gregors> Hm syslinux iso ? :D
<gregors> matr tega pa ne najdem
<idioterna> ne ni syslinux
<idioterna> systemrescuecd je
<idioterna> syslinux je bootloader uresnic
<gregors> aaa :)
<dz0ny> siltaz recimo
<gregors> Hm :) systemrescuecd ....ahm pa ta reč štarta ssh pr bootu ?
<gregors> :D
<dz0ny> ne :)
<gregors> dammit
<idioterna> ja pozenes sshd pac
<idioterna> kaj se pa zamudis
<idioterna> al kaj bi rad
<gregors> ja ja ahm ja :) sej ja itak hehe
<gregors> bo bo :)
<gregors> včeri sm probu z ubuntu 12.04 live in je mašina krepnla ker je tolk počasna
<dz0ny> sytemrescue cd nima sshd serverja http://www.sysresccd.org/Detailed-packages-list
<Seniorita> Detailed-packages-list - SystemRescueCd
<dz0ny> siltaz ma pa Å¡e openbox je/ load from ram, al pa start samba server at boot ma
<dz0ny> pa automounta vse
<dz0ny> priporočam
<gregors> dz0ny, tnx
<gregors> :D
<gregors> sm vedu da morm prit sm prašat :D
<dz0ny> z drivedroid je killer kombinacija
<zdobersek> General Motors? Why not Testla? :/
<dz0ny> zdobersek: hm ja nekej je treba začet
<dz0ny> z gm lahko tud v eu delaš
<dz0ny> sam blue card verjetno rabiš za germany
<dz0ny> aja smo v eu :)
<dz0ny> geekish http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/30/espruino-seeks-kickstarter-funding-to-help-jump-start-its-javascript-for-things-effort/
<Seniorita> Espruino Seeks Kickstarter Funding To Help Jump Start Its “JavaScript For Things” Effort | TechCrunch
<Seniorita> »Arduino is great, but Arduino is also pretty hard to wrap your head around, especially for newbies. The Espruino is "world's first JavaScript microcontroller for beginners or experts," and has been offered up to hobbyists and enthusiasts for a couple years now by Cambridge, UK-based..«
<zdobersek> mam nagledan, ta espruino
<dz0ny> v bistvu zgleda kot da mu je v8 uspelo spravit na arm
<dz0ny> ker maš realtime vm editor
<dz0ny> al pa je kak clever hack
<dz0ny> tole bolj jaz čakam On successful completion of the KickStarter, we will release all software and hardware source files with an Open Source Licence
<yang> v8 arm ?
<yang> najvec delajo zadeve ki bazirajo na v7 zaenkrat
<gregors> matr, smart grid :D
<gregors> kaj bote pa poganjali ?
<gregors> javascript for things :D
<gregors> Jz sm deeply in smart grid business drugače :D
<yang> dz0ny: saj so arm v8 verjetno ze v uporabi, samo mrbit za kaksne strezniske sisteme, za tele male gadgete nism nc zasledil
<gregors> jeez :) arm 7 sm jz uporabljal pred 8 leti :D cool stuff, če maš čas za se igrat
<gregors> jz sm človk 8 bitnih mikrokontrolerjev haha
<gregors> :D
<yang> ne ARM7
<yang> ARMv7
<yang> to je razlika
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ARM_microprocessor_cores
<Seniorita> List of ARM microprocessor cores - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gregors> Sam je res razlika :)
<gregors> ja cajti so Å¡li naprej :D
<zdobersek> !g v8 javascript
<Seniorita> v8 - V8 JavaScript Engine - Google Project Hosting - Google Code http://code.google.com/p/v8/
<dz0ny> yang: v8 je javascrit vm
<dz0ny> ah :)
<gregors> :D
<idioterna> best joke
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/oOdnYus.jpg
<yang> idioterna: od medvedov je tale dobra
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT4ikdAS-P0
<Seniorita> Bear Does Laundry : Samsung Washing Machine Commercial - Adpressive - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This new Samsung commercial is quite interesting. Watch while a real bear washes his clothes in the new EcoBubble washing machine. Good humor and creativity ...«
<dz0ny> http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/08/winners-of-the-red-bull-illume-photo-contest-2013/100583/
<Seniorita> Winners of the Red Bull Illume Photo Contest 2013 - In Focus - The Atlantic
<Seniorita> »The winners have just been announced in the 3rd edition of the«
<dz0ny> ping
<breza1> Yes, milord?
<breza> Yes, my firend?
<anny> čer
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<idioterna> zdravo
<breza> Dober dan, idioterna
<idioterna> zamudu sm ful dobr ride :\
<anny> čer
<CrazyLemon> pišuka no!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny RT does not work
<CrazyLemon> why :7
<dz0ny> works for me
<dz0ny> kaj ti piše pa kje?
<CrazyLemon> http://radioterminal.si/radio
<CrazyLemon> piše not found
<CrazyLemon> v rhythmboxu
<CrazyLemon> nope...radio salomon dela RT pa ne
<dz0ny> aha bom povedal naprej
<CrazyLemon> val202 tudi dela
<dz0ny> live.radioterminal.si
<dz0ny> je drugace url
<CrazyLemon> there is no consistency on RT :)
<CrazyLemon> live dela ja
<dz0ny> tist za kar jaz skrbim dela :P
<CrazyLemon> no povej za kaj ti skrbiš da lahk mal kritiziram :>
<dz0ny> live, mobile, interne strani :p , pa server
<CrazyLemon> no live ni delal :>
<dz0ny> recmo ce ti ne pokaze kaj se predvaja pol sem jaz kriv
<CrazyLemon> ok
<dz0ny> meni jasno cemu fok ripa stream
<dz0ny> folk
<CrazyLemon> men ni*
<dz0ny> ja :)
<CrazyLemon> jah.. a so komadi javno dostopni? :)
<dz0ny> sapt bo treba
<dz0ny> spat*
<dz0ny> so
<dz0ny> kot youtube link
<CrazyLemon> jah.. ne mislim yt :) ampak kot javno dostopni za prenos in poslušanje recimo na mobitelu medtem k se pelješ v troli in vsi slišijo chvrches gun from RT :)
<dz0ny> ja greš mobile app, klikneš youtube ikonco
<dz0ny> predvajaš
<dz0ny> še video maš
<dz0ny> k punca pleše, pa rečeš lej kok kjut je
<idioterna> punce k plesejo niso kjut
<CrazyLemon> because ...
<dz0ny> eneo ne pomen drugo avtoamtsko
<dz0ny> jah
<dz0ny> nč logoff
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kjut = cuddly
<CrazyLemon> idioterna so? a ni nič romantične duše v tebi da bi se cartal s punco ki se pleše?? :>
<CrazyLemon> -se
<CrazyLemon> se pleše..lol :)
 * CrazyLemon  had a long night & day
<idioterna> no mogoce pr vas drugac plesejo
<idioterna> une moje sosolke k so plesale so ble kr
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: look, its over 9000! http://ubuntuone.com/1uXYDkFdY3oM1C95zghVrz
<idioterna> mal prevec energicne da bi reku kjut
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sm vidu že nekaj dni nazaj.. kudos !!
<idioterna> bi pa reku "impressive" ce ne bi blo preglasne glasbe.
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * anny se zahvaljuje vsem za pomoč pri šifriranju. TrueCrypt je super!
<CrazyLemon> če le ne zgubiš gesla.. pol ti ne bo tako super :)
<CrazyLemon> "zgubiš"
<dz0ny_> gre kdo dota2
<anny> se bom potrudila da bo ostalo v glavi...razen če me zadene huuuda demenca
<dz0ny_> anny: še vedno lahko na listek napišeš pa prilepiš na monitor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ mogoče anny..glede na to da je to game 4 girls :>
<anny> katera igra je za punce?
<CrazyLemon> dota2!
<CrazyLemon> ker je prva dota bila preskromna!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> uf, pojma nimam!
<dz0ny_> men to funkcionira, moja pisava je namreč tok huda da še sam ne znam prebrat
<anny> prvič slišim
<anny> dz0ny_ join the club
<anny> sploh ne znam več držati kemičnega v roki
<anny> kr nekam lesena je postala...
<dz0ny_> :P
<dz0ny_> no tista punca od včeraj dela v seks shopu
<dz0ny_> figure that
<anny> kera punca?
<anny> včasih rabiš kakšen žmohten nasvet...pa to
<CrazyLemon> tista od včeraj.. kera le :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<idioterna> anny: za punce je guns of icarus
<dz0ny_> velik jih je na cosplay mahnjenih
<idioterna> lih zdele sm prot dvema igral
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ thats not a bad thing :>
<anny> dejte guvort slovensko
<idioterna> ikarovi topovi.
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> anny: http://bou.si/rest/boli-prepona.ogg
<anny> to je pa prednost OK
<anny> vse igre se odvadiš igrat
<anny> Å¡e tetris in pasjanso
<idioterna> ne sej "guns of icarus" je za linux :)
<idioterna> cepeline vozs pa popravlas
<dz0ny_> dota 2 tud
<idioterna> pa pac med sabo se klatijo
<anny> uf
<anny> ne bi
<anny> sem za hipije
<idioterna> anny: a si slisala ogg?
<anny> idioterna, kateri?
<idioterna> anny: http://bou.si/rest/boli-prepona.ogg
<idioterna> to je audio chat med igrco
<anny> pa daj no!
<anny> po svojih najboljših močeh vas ne razumem
<idioterna> ja sej ni kej razumet
<idioterna> dirižable vozš :)
<anny> :)
<idioterna> tok se nism smeju ze ful dolg
<idioterna> kokr u tem gejmu
<idioterna> sej to gre zasluga bratu k ful resno jemle vse pa pol cist popeni vsake dve minuti
<idioterna> je kr nerodn k morm vsa vrata zaprt da otrok ne zbudim
<idioterna> pa se grem izkljucno mumbly smeh
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McNnhM3BynU
<Seniorita> mumbly-stay tuned - YouTube
<Seniorita> »1976 "stay tuned" bumper for the hanna-barbera cartoon series.«
<anny> to je pa stara risanka
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ampak js se se vedno tko smejim
<anny> http://www.siol.net/trendi/intimno/2013/08/pravila_seksa_za_eno_noc.aspx
<Seniorita> Pravila seksa za eno noč - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Avanturo, ki traja eno noč, lahko načrtujete ali se ji prepustite povsem spontano, vendar je treba vedeti, kakšna pravila igre veljajo.«
<anny> fantje, sobota je...čas za lov
<idioterna> lov na carovnice? :)
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> url?
<anny> mal te dražim :)
<anny> no, eniwej, k točki ena - v Mullerju imajo ful znižane kondome
<idioterna> ma js sm se tok navelicu teh kondomov
<anny> g33ki menda ne sexajo, ampak kakšnega pa vzemite s sabo
<idioterna> zdej kr riskirava ze ksn let
<idioterna> pa gre kr uredu no morm rect
<idioterna> mal alternativnih oblik spolnosti okol ovulacije
<anny> ti kr razmoži svoje gene
<idioterna> sej sm ze
<anny> Å¡e bolj
<anny> zanimivo je, da moški dejansko skoraj vedno streljate s praznimi naboji
<idioterna> dost bo
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ziga-na-vrtiljaku.jpg
<idioterna> tok jih mam k mam rok
<anny> a tolk je že zrastu??
<anny> neverjetno
<anny> zelo lepa slikca
<b4d> a je blo malo potresa?
<idioterna> 21:05< todd> potres anyone
<idioterna> 21:05< idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> 21:05< idioterna> nc nism cutu
<anny> tudi nič
<idioterna> 21:06< avian> ja prmen se je luč na mizi zatresla
<b4d> jest sem malo streho slisal :D
 * CrazyLemon slisal samo sosedo kako kriči na otroka
<anny> v kateri smeri je bil epicenter?
<CrazyLemon> zihr navzdol :p
<b4d> verjetno :D
<b4d> glede na to da je popoldan okrog Ribnice pisalo
<anny> 2.4 9 km od Ribnice
<b4d> ja ma ta je se star :D
<anny> dz0ny_, si še živ!?
<anny> on je tam blizu :/
<anny> http://www.arso.gov.si/potresi/obvestila%20o%20potresih/aip/
<Seniorita> Avtomatska analiza zadnjih potresov
<anny> nč ni še
<b4d> skoda da ni bolj zrukalo, se ugotavljam kako prikrit punci da sem se nazrl cevapov in piva :D
<anny> zadnje dni je kar konstantna aktivnost
<anny> b4d - 4 krogi okrog hiše, vmes pa petršilj sosedi ukradi in žveči!
<CrazyLemon> v zagrebu je bilo kr dosti tega
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> umil zobe mulariji
<idioterna> zdej pa mal cepeline prevazat
<idioterna> namest na jago bo pa zvecer ksn film, upam
<anny> mhm
<idioterna> ceprov mislm da suni se ni zaklucla
<idioterna> ful ma za nardit do pondelka
<idioterna> bencinske servise rise po beli krajini
<idioterna> k bo neka avtocesta tm baje
<CrazyLemon> kerga leta? 2025?
<idioterna> bou
<anny> od oka
<idioterna> tezko rect
<idioterna> narisat morjo pa vseen
<CrazyLemon> dejmo zaokrožit na 2030
<idioterna> da dobijo evropski dnar, se ve
<anny> takrat evro denarja ne bo več
<anny> U$A bodo napadle Sirijo in zanetile vojno
<idioterna> idioti
<anny> z idiotom na čelu
<b4d> jest razmisljam o tem da bi eno cisterno nafte v kratkem nabavil, da ne bo dvig cen :)
<CrazyLemon> b4d s tem boš dvignu ceno! raje nabavi dve da ne bo druga dražja!
<anny> b4d, na to lahko računaš skoraj toliko kot na smrt
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> lahko se pa zašpekuliraš in cena pade
<b4d> :D
<idioterna> splaca se ogrevat na geotermalno.
<b4d> 3.2 8.km SZ od VRHNIKE
<anny> gremo v mižale
<b4d> lahko noc
<anny> ln
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj se gleda
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: povej.
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: kaj se gleda, bere...?
<zdobersek> bere se f**k it therapy
<zdobersek> gleda south park, Cartman Joins NAMBLA
<dz0ny_> ah men je pa spet nek cam preneslo
<zdobersek> ti sment
<dz0ny_> sam ni slaba q http://screencloud.net/v/hnO
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 22:07:50 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ R.I.P.D
<dz0ny_> .imdb R.I.P.D
<breza> R.I.P.D. (2013) - 5.5(✋ 5,090) (RT 12) http://imdb.com/title/tt0790736
<breza> A recently slain cop joins a team of undead police officers working for the Rest in Peace Department and tries to find the man who murdered him.
<dz0ny_> ojej
<dz0ny_> too low even for me
<CrazyLemon> eh
<zdobersek> Mrs. Miller though
<CrazyLemon> r.i.p.d je res weird
#ubuntu-si 2013-09-01
<CrazyLemon> Val 202
<CrazyLemon> Na današnji dan se je rodil finski prevajalec Ivana Cankarja: Matti Kaavo.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsS4uCRrN_Y&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> 3 year old BONER...Hilarious!!! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Watch our families daily vlog channel. http://www.youtube.com/SHAYTARDS Kids say the darndest things!«
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LF0IhyAasWw
<Seniorita> McNugget Rampage - Security Cam - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Orjinal Video Link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlbV-NPT56s Toledo woman, Melodi Dushane, loves McNuggets. According to a Toledo police report, she loves...«
<CrazyLemon> haha..i got a boner :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: hehe
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> tista je pa na hudih drogah
<CrazyLemon> "i will go super saiyan" :DD
<dz0ny_> dragon ball fan
<CrazyLemon> v tistih letih dragon ball + mcnugget fan == serious brain damage :)
<dz0ny_> 24 je stara, pa pijana je bla
<CrazyLemon> 24? da faq..zgleda vsaj 40 :D
<dz0ny_> se dobro da je horse vedno ob vsaki uri
<CrazyLemon> u ja..zdj bi pasal en horse burger :p
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/dom/novice/2013/08/okvirstagram_davor_sustic.aspx
<Seniorita> Ko fotografija z Instagrama krasi vašo steno - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »29-letni Davor Šuštić, nekdanji urednik spletne IT-strani Bug, je ob pregledovanju fotografij na Instagramu dobil idejo za Okvirstagram.«
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny_ :)
<b4d> CrazyLemon: http://www.alter.si/tabla/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/1712516/page/0/fpart/all/vc/1
<Seniorita> Hot Horse @ Tivoli in mravle
<b4d> :P
<b4d> ampak mene to ne zmoti, ko mi pase hors, grem pac na horsa :D
<CrazyLemon> to sam pomeni da je več beljakovin..no big deal
<CrazyLemon> fyi.. čoko poko je awesome :)
<anny> juutro
<CrazyLemon> jutro?!? jutro?!!??
<CrazyLemon> jutro :>
<idioterna> zdravo
<breza> Živjo, idioterna
<idioterna> jsm lih nacel nov mesec
<CrazyLemon> vsi smo.. no vsi v UTC +-11
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/batch/vueltaskelta
<idioterna> evo me.
<anny> vstala sem 6:30 zjutraj
<idioterna> js se nism su spat
<idioterna> bom su zdele
<idioterna> v soboto 50 minut cez polnoc je neki crknl
<idioterna> in sm do konca zrihtu prejle
<idioterna> pa su mal na bicikl
<idioterna> zdej pa spat
<idioterna> srecno
<anny> lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> LN
<CrazyLemon> ln*
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/79119402
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | En Javorčk s Pancami pa velk glaž vode na glavo, prosm! near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> o anny
<yang> si pa nekam zgodnja danes
<anny> živ
<anny> vstanem ob 6h vsak dan!
<yang> pa ne zivis v klostru ?
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAe5bO1sOTo&feature=player_detailpage#t=177 huh
<Seniorita> Their Story - Amazon Eve - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Amazon Eve, crowned the tallest female model in the world, standing at 6ft 8inches, is one of the most amazing people to grace the world. Born in California,...«
<anny> ne živim v kloštru, v celibatu pa sploh ne! :)
<yang> haha
<sasa84> lažeš anny :P
<sasa84> grem papcat :P
<sasa84> ajde :D
<yang> jst pa kuhat kosilo
<anny> zakuga pa zdej lažem?
<sasa84> anny, sej ti verjamo...v kloštru se še prej vstaja :P
<b4d_> http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/ :D
<Seniorita> Linux kernel swear counts
<CrazyLemon> b4d_ <CrazyLemon> to sam pomeni da je več beljakovin..no big deal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<b4d_> hehe, sej pravim, mene ni zmotlo
<b4d_> takoj ko nacho vidim si zelim horsea
<b4d_> ampak danes bo padla 10 v pol dostava :D
<b4d_> imam trash food weekend
<CrazyLemon> padla 10 v pol dostava?
<b4d> cevapcinica iz Stepanjca :D
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FHi6LjKuNl4
<Seniorita> Strange Sounds in Terrace, BC Canada August 29th 2013 7:30am (Vid#1) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is the second time I have heard these sounds here in Terrace BC Canada. First time was back in June 19th 2013 but it was not quite as intense. On the mo...«
<dz0ny_> btw to kanalizacija poje :)
<idioterna> mornink
<anita_> spuki
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> mi zivimo kaksen kilometer od ranzirne postaje zalog pa se pogosto slisi
<idioterna> podnevi niti ne opazis, ponoci so pa zlo taki
<idioterna> nice psycho sounds
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to Use KDE Connect on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6ZeQfw8OyjY/install-kde-connect-on-ubuntu-get-call-notifications
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kanalizacija ?
<dz0ny_> cevi...
<dz0ny_> tko kot prazna flaša če pihaš čez grlo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ meni zvenijo kot zavore starega vlaka
<idioterna> prevec glasno je za vlak
<idioterna> razn ce je takoj za bajto
<dz0ny_> jao dobil sem tale modem http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/naprave.aspx?nid=1&nidx=1600
<Seniorita> ZTE MF60 uFi - Telekom Slovenije, d.d.
<Seniorita> »ZTE MF60 uFi brezžična dostopna točka je mobilna naprava delujoča na GSM/GPRS/EDGE/WCDMA/HSPA+ omrežjih. Omogoča povezovanje preko USB ali WLAN omrežij, kot USB...«
<dz0ny_> kjer ni nič delalo
<dz0ny_> pol ugotovim da so očitno narobe prevajal
<dz0ny_> kejr je enable je dejansko disable
<dz0ny_> in to zveš tako da greš html od administracije gledat
<osho0000> oj, imam g kartico ati hd4850 in od ubuntuja 12.04.2 naprej ni več podprta. Zdaj imam 12.04.1. Katere posodobitve ne smem obklukat da ne grem na 12.04.2
<dz0ny_> mislim da lahko uporabiš amd legacy drivers
<dz0ny_> !g ati legacy ubuntu
<Seniorita> BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Community Ubuntu Documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dz0ny_> https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<Seniorita> AMD Catalyst Legacy : Tomasz Makarewicz
<osho0000> si bom pogledal
<osho0000> thanks
<zdobersek> sup laidies
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> Aye, sir?
<zdobersek> sup breza
<idioterna> hm hm
<idioterna> dobra ideja
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbBVB66DC5k
<Seniorita> Christopher Hitchens Drops the Hammer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Hitch isn't too pleased with those who exploit and patronize people on their deathbed. Hitchens Playlist: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6C79437EA36D...«
<anita_> čao
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ona geekette, k se uci doto, je mnde prej LoL igrala
<zdobersek> tko da, does not apply to me
<idioterna> kej tacga
<dz0ny_> ja sej punca vse igra
<dz0ny_> bottom line je da dobre finte pove
<dz0ny_> sej je sam 5 stvari ki jih moraš vedt no
<idioterna> js cam cakam da bo kdo vprasu ce je hot pa single
<idioterna> pa noben noce zgleda
<idioterna> pridni.
<dz0ny_> :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: shall you?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: je zaseden zadnje čase, zihr se za kero voz
<zdobersek> sem se ze naucu, da creeperjem ubistvu sam na koncu dealas damage, da poberes xp & mogoce gold
<dz0ny_> mhm pa če si carry ti ponavad kdo odstop pike
<zdobersek> ok, teh tipov se nimam poslihtanih
<dz0ny_> lane je srednja zgorna ali spodnja pot
<dz0ny_> ko ga izbiras mu pise carry :)
<dz0ny_> to so tisti k majo inteligence tud zraven napsian
<zdobersek> pa za tiste mini shope ob straneh tud nisem vedu :>
<dz0ny_> gank je ko nekdo iz svoje lane preide na drugo
<dz0ny_> tko da je recimo 2 vs 3
<dz0ny_> al pa 2 vs 1
<dz0ny_> pač pomaga na eli liniji
<dz0ny_> farming je dokler ne prideš do lvl 6
<dz0ny_> ko maš dovolj keša
<dz0ny_> hmm Å¡e kaj
<dz0ny_> takrat se ponavad lotiš stolpov
<dz0ny_> ah deny
<dz0ny_> ko porušiš svoj stolp ali pa creepa
<dz0ny_> da nasprotnik ne dobi keša xp
<dz0ny_> pa če si lik z velik armorja
<dz0ny_> greš v džunglo lahko
<dz0ny_> kejr pobijaš tiste stvore pa dobivaš xp pa keš
<dz0ny_> to je vse kar moraš vedt
<dz0ny_> pa items se kupuje glede na nasprotnika early in game
<dz0ny_> če maš nasprotnika kupiš magic deny, pa magic stick
<dz0ny_> da ti fila mano pa varuje pred njegovimi ulti
<dz0ny_> ah pa nikoli sam na stolp :P
<dz0ny_> dobiš lahko ekvivalent bana
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js že vem da je hot
<CrazyLemon> če je single me pa ne zanima! :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 5 Cross-Platform Editors for Web Developers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pZWchIswf2I/five-cross-platform-editors-for-web-developers
<idioterna> zdej mene nenadoma zanima ce je single
<idioterna> ce je CrazyLemon single.
<CrazyLemon> poguglaj.. mogoče dobiš kak odgovor mogoče pa ne :)
<idioterna> tok mocno me pa ne zanima
<CrazyLemon> edino prav :)
<zdobersek> bluzbluzbluzbluzbluz
<sasa84> zdobersek, <3
<sasa84> miši moja zlata
<zdobersek> ooo sasa84 !!
<zdobersek> sasa84: vcerej sem se pregresil, cel dan nisem pil kave :/
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> ojoj zdobersek ...a si bolan kej??
<dz0ny_> it's called odvajanje
<sasa84> pšt dz0ny_
<anny> dz0ny ni priden?
<sasa84> anny, đonko je pridkan
<dz0ny_> i expected slap with a fish
<sasa84> Å¡koda postrvi
<dz0ny_> haha
 * sasa84 slaps dz0ny_ with girica
<dz0ny_> nč ln
 * anny slaps žonii with a ščuka
<anny> haha
 * zdobersek slaps dz0ny_ with a blue whale
<sasa84> nočko dz0ny_ ...lepo panči
<anny> loool
<sasa84> zdobersek je na hard
<zdobersek> ni tu hecov
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: dota?
<dz0ny_> ja zadnje besede pišem...
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: sala, go to bed
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: https://friendco.de/ http://codeshare.io/
<Seniorita> FriendCode
<zdobersek> VIM OR NOTHING
<zdobersek> nice.
<zdobersek> codeshare.io je kul, tale cloud coding ... je meh zaenrkat.
<b4d> zdobersek: ++ za vim :D
<idioterna> hja, vim
<idioterna> tut emacs je hud: http://bou.si/4c/1376398146471.jpg
<zdobersek> mja, preaching to the choir
<zdobersek> cakej cakejd
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: na codeshare.io lahko potem tud drugi urejajo?
<zdobersek> al sam mene opazujejo?
<CrazyLemon> both!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: WILL YOU TRY IT WITH ME?!
<zdobersek> PLZZ
<zdobersek> http://codeshare.io/FABoY
<Seniorita> Share code real-time in your browser
<Seniorita> »Share live code snippets and collaborate with developers with this free code sharing tool.«
<zdobersek> the For-All boy
<CrazyLemon> you are in luck..če bi pisalo fapboy ne bi kliknu
<zdobersek> liar liar pants on fire
<idioterna> i share code realtime in my irc client.
<zdobersek> I share my code IRT as well, but on Twitter.
<zdobersek> Vine even.
<CrazyLemon> fapboy
<CrazyLemon> nisem več v editorju
<idioterna> vine je kul ja
<idioterna> 30.000 besed na sekundo.
<zdobersek> it's like what 4K is to video
<CrazyLemon> so its overrated?
<zdobersek> superfluous
<dz0ny_> NSF https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_NNt5EwxjY&feature=player_detailpage#t=35
<Seniorita> Arabs scariest fatal drift crash compilation 2013 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to my channel«
<anny> lahko prosim za malo pomoči pri pythonu?
<dz0ny_> roke pa noge letijo po zraku
<CrazyLemon> anny kr prilepi v http://codeshare.io/ kodo
<Seniorita> Share code real-time in your browser
<Seniorita> »Share live code snippets and collaborate with developers with this free code sharing tool.«
<CrazyLemon> pa ti bo dz0ny_ pomagal
<dz0ny_> jesus pri 2.10
<dz0ny_> ti so čist nori
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ gledal kick ass 2?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: nope pravjo da je zanič
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne poslušaj zdobersek
<anny> a se kej vidi?
<CrazyLemon> anny če skopiraš link
<CrazyLemon> se bo vidlo ja
<CrazyLemon> prej ne
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> anny: ^^ .)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a je ze kaka boljsa verzija kje?
<anny> http://codeshare.io/wCr2G
<Seniorita> Share code real-time in your browser
<Seniorita> »Share live code snippets and collaborate with developers with this free code sharing tool.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ 720p ampak je Å¡e vedno s chinese subs
<dz0ny_> .ddg (2 * 12) * 12
<breza> 2 * 12 * 12 = 288
<CrazyLemon> .ddg 50 EUR in USD
<dz0ny_> tist ** bi pomenil dict to kwargs
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ni blokirajo
<dz0ny_> bo pitko kaj naredu
<CrazyLemon> bastards
<dz0ny_> :P
<CrazyLemon> seveda bo
<anny> ha, dz0ny
<anny> na voljo imam te odgovore: 36520347436056576, 584318301411328, 2481152873203736576, 10240000000000
<CrazyLemon> dzis krajst
<anny> jap
<anny> resno
<idioterna> oh dear
<idioterna> te cifre se slisjo kokr da je neki zlo narobe
<dz0ny_> 36520347436056576
<dz0ny_> anny: http://repl.it/ tle lahko sprobavaš
<Seniorita> repl.it
<Seniorita> »Run code in a variety of languages from your browser!«
<anny> bom dala prtscr, če ne verjamete
<dz0ny_> anny: kaj pa to počneš
<dz0ny_> mislim kaj te hoče tle naučit
<anny> resno ne vem
<anny> http://www.anony.ws/image/kTcv
<Seniorita> Viewing image t38aE.png - Anonymous Image Hosting
<Seniorita> »Anony is a free and safe anonymous image hosting service.«
<idioterna> anny: kaj je sploh naloga?
<dz0ny_> ta prvo sam lol na q
<zdobersek> 24^12
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ja ni :)
<anny> ne se tepst :)
<dz0ny_> ** je multipliaktor al kako se temu reče po slovensko
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ?
<idioterna> aja nene ** je tam
<idioterna> to ni napaka :)
<idioterna> ** je potenca
<zdobersek> ** je operator potence
<zdobersek> kwargs tule ne aplicira :>
<dz0ny_> ja to je edina stvar za katero em ga uporabil :p
<idioterna> anny: probi z dvem zvezdicam, bo zihr prov
<idioterna> >>> def even_bigger(x):
<idioterna> ...     return (2 * x) ** x
<idioterna> ...
<idioterna> >>> even_bigger(12)
<idioterna> 36520347436056576
<dz0ny_> anny: kera stran pa je to?
<dz0ny_> da jih stepemo
<anny> hvala
<dz0ny_> pr programiranju je vedno kontekst za kaj se uproablja
<dz0ny_> uporablja*
<anny> gre za čist začetek od začetka
<anny> sej pol bo bolj jasno, upam
<dz0ny_> zato maš ponekod do no evil :P
<anny> What type of value does built-in function id return?
<CrazyLemon> anny sej veš kaj je namen teh nalog ne?
<anny> ja:)
<CrazyLemon> ne mislim na to da jih rešuješ sama :)
<zdobersek> SOCIALISM
<idioterna> anny: python pozen v terminalu
<zdobersek> type(id(whatevz))
<CrazyLemon> mislim na to da dejansko probaš vpisat kodo
<idioterna> pa napis
<CrazyLemon> in jo zagnat
<idioterna> type(id(None))
<dz0ny_> no repl.it bo tud znal če se bojiš terminala
<idioterna> al pa tja ja
<idioterna> mislm men se zdi fino da se pythona ucis
<idioterna> ne zdi se mi pa fino to da zgleda kokr da se ga uresnici nocs naucit :)
<zdobersek> je reku James tti geekette, 'You can handle 5 guys, right?'
<zdobersek> je rekla 'heh, yes'
<CrazyLemon> that bitch
<idioterna> who couldn't with a flamethrower
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: interest fell to 0, ja?
<idioterna> to se mi zdi ful zanimiv
<idioterna> why?
<idioterna> a ni fajn ce je dekle odprto za alternativne oblike deathmatcha
<idioterna> da ni skos vse sam cockfest
<anny> well yeah...dobila sem 10 točk od 15
<idioterna> anny: a to ksne certifikate delas
<idioterna> drugac ce se hocs python naucit mors povedat
<anny> nope
<idioterna> python je kr amazing
<zdobersek> flexish
<dz0ny_> idioterna http://reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/1lilzl/fukushima_radiation_levels_18_times_higher_than/cbzoiaa
<Seniorita> IonOtter comments on Fukushima radiation levels 18 times higher than previously thought
<Seniorita> »The source of the radiation should be obvious to anyone who has done any research on Chernobyl. The mass of corium is breaking up, and getting taking ...«
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sam fora je da dokler je pod vodo je manj nevarnosti za ljudi
<anny> finito
<dz0ny_> mhm, no sej drugi komentarji so tud zanimivi
<dz0ny_> recimo da do sedaj sploh nismo mogli merit sevanja nad 100 msv
<dz0ny_> ker pac ni blo naprave
<idioterna> ja sej nima smisla to
<anny> ma japci so si naredlli drugi černobil
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> prov jim je
<idioterna> kaj pa niso novih elektrarn gradil.
<anny> hudič je graditi na potresnem območju
<idioterna> ma ni
<idioterna> pac dimenzioniras tko da je kul
<anny> je kdo predvidel tsunami=
<CrazyLemon> predict unpredictable :)
<idioterna> anny: seveda
<idioterna> sej so mel 10m barrier zarad predvidenga tsunamija
<anny> rabili bi jih pa 20
<idioterna> ne, 12 bi rabl
<anny> torej niso
<idioterna> ampak elektrarno bi itak moral ze pred 10 leti zapret
<idioterna> pa je niso, ker niso zgradili nove
<idioterna> oni sicer pravijo da zarad protestov okoljevarstvenikov
<anny> to je pa druga stvar
<idioterna> ampak je itak jasno, da zato k je drago
<idioterna> pa bi profiti padl
<anny> zdaj pa kar tiste, ki je niso po žepu dol vdarit
<idioterna> ja to bo tezko k so ze zapravl :\
<anny> gledala sem dokumentarec o černobilu...Sovjetska zveza je bankrotiraa
<idioterna> ja sam tm je blo precej drugac
<idioterna> tm je dejansko v luft eksplodiru reaktor
<idioterna> v fukusimi "samo" puscajo
<anny> še sedaj v Ukrajini gre 10% proračuna
<idioterna> ampak ker gre v vodo se nihce ne sekira
<anny> zaenkrat
<idioterna> jah
<anny> ko bo iz morja prilezla godzila...potem pa mogoče
<idioterna> v resnici v vodi ni tak problem
<idioterna> v vodi moras bit like blizje kot 10 centimetrov
<idioterna> da te resno ogrozi
<idioterna> itak so samo dolgotrajni izotopi problematicni
<idioterna> in vecino jih znamo filtrirat
<idioterna> je pa drago, tle ni kej
<anny> hudič je v detajlih
<idioterna> http://shop.lego.com/en-US/Minecraft-ByTheme
<Seniorita> Minecraft | LEGO Shop
<idioterna> kr hud
<dz0ny_> u lej tud tla se pogrezajo pod reaktorejm 4
<zdobersek> tanovi mindstorms pride ven dans/jutr/naslednji teden
<zdobersek> dans
<idioterna> what timezone are you in?
<dz0ny_> his own :)
<zdobersek> CEST
<zdobersek> 350 ojrov
<zdobersek> hmhm
<dz0ny_> or i want/i think/real
<idioterna> urlpls
<zdobersek> http://shop.lego.com/en-AT/LEGO-MINDSTORMS-EV3-31313
<Seniorita> LEGO® MINDSTORMS® EV3  | LEGO Shop
<Seniorita> »<p>Combining the versatility of the LEGO building system with the most advanced technology we’ve ever developed, unleash the creative powers of the new LEGO MINDSTORMS EV3 set to create and command robots that walk, talk, think and do anything you can imagine. Follow the step-by-step 3D building instructions to create TRACK3R, R3PTAR, SPIK3R, EV3RSTORM and GRIPP3R and bring them to life with an easy, intuitive and icon-based programming interfa
<idioterna> kr hud
<idioterna> mislm ful boljsi paket k je biu prej
<idioterna> pomoje om kr obodu ene 3
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Edi: Re: [rešeno] Pomoč pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40619/#p40619
<zdobersek> na linuxu laufa
<zdobersek> brick
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej sm bral o njem sam nism vedu da ze retaila
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-25
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> dan
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: lenovo thinkpad t61 - se ne odziva na napajanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42055/#p42055
<slax0r> jutro
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: lenovo thinkpad t61 - se ne odziva na napajanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42056/#p42056
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: Re: lenovo thinkpad t61 - se ne odziva na napajanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42057/#p42057
<zdobersek> .gif wassap
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<zdobersek> .gif that ain't me
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/hQPd5IknJ4SKQ/giphy.gif
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> heyaa sasa84
<napsy> ahoy
<sasa84> elow zdobersek
<sasa84> čafči napsy
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @25/08/2014 10:03:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.06+E
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nemo Emblems, Folder Color, Image Converter and Filename Repairer Extensions Added To The WebUpd8 Nemo PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/F9mICByiwAY/nemo-emblems-folder-color-image.html
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: lenovo thinkpad t61 - se ne odziva na napajanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42058/#p42058
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] A Simplenote Linux App Could Be On The Way  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/L2VTIflPxNQ/simplenote-linux-app-happen-help
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: LGOGDownloader: Command Line GOG.com Game Downloader For Linux [Ubuntu PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/XDxVzHapRv4/lgogdownloader-command-line-gogcom-game.html
<sasa84> zdobersek1: juhuuuu, pozdravi zdobersek :D
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Huawei Say Tizen Has ‘No Chance’, No Demand for Windows Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/XG7sQhFfPBo/huawei-tizen-windows-phone-doomed
<zdobersek> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> stop it
<CrazyLemon> just
<CrazyLemon> stop it
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<Sky[x]> sasa84, javi se ? :)
<zdobersek> m-m, jo moras prav poklicat
<zdobersek> sasa84: juhuuuuu
<Sky[x]> ne dela :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> uuuhuj
<sasa84> a me je sky kej rabu? :P
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga CrazyLemon
<sasa84> .vreme
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič ne bo lepga..čisto nič!
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 20.9°C @25.08.2014 16:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% Veter: severovzhodnik 2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:16:13, Kulminacija: 13:06:23, Sončni zahod: 19:56:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 40min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> oooo, why CrazyLemon whyyyyyyy
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 just because!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfJxwhzgvS4
<Pepelka13> The Inbetweeners 2 Official Trailer - In UK Cinemas 6th August - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »THE INBETWEENERS 2 will open in cinemas across the UK & Ireland on Wednesday 6th August 2014. The hotly anticipated follow up to the UK's most successful com...«
<sasa84> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/RGczKmV.gif
<sasa84> .gif limbo dance
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/FXUUJuLlW1ZGE/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> hoi
<CrazyLemon> a-hoi
<sasa84_> juhuuuu
<sasa84_> elow zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori usd eur 43
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 43 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 32.58 eur
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 60 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 45.47 eur
<zdobersek> .pretvori 1 kudos bravo
<jabuk> zdobersek: NaN bravo
<yang> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/middle-east-unrest/new-ice-bucket-challenge-gazans-launch-rubble-bucket-challenge-n188191
<Pepelka13> New Ice Bucket Challenge? Gazans Launch 'Rubble Bucket Challenge' - NBC News
<Pepelka13> »An appeal to garner support for Gaza which imitates the wildly popular ALS Ice Bucket Challenge but uses rubble and dirt instead of cold water is picking up ...«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42059/#p42059
<yang> Obenem bi vas radi obvestili, da imamo sedaj v naši ponudbi tudi protivirusno zaščito Panda za vaš računalnik. Za tri mesece vam jo nudimo brezplačno.
<yang> T-2
<CrazyLemon> o zakon.. free stuff!
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> majo pa hud signature
<yang> za html
<zdobersek1> a dajo zraven rozni venc?
<yang> skor
<yang> twitter, fb, youtube majo v sig fajlu
<CrazyLemon> tudi siol ima pando
<CrazyLemon> a ni mel amis kasperskyja?
<yang> sej so prijazni tm na helpdesk supportu
<yang> zajeban job
<yang> "gospod modem se odziva" OK, ampak VLAN ne deluje preko "Ja gospod kr pejte dol v namizje, pa kliknite windows ikono...."
<CrazyLemon> "ne vidim windows ikone"
<yang> pa VLANA tut ni videl
<CrazyLemon> well obviously..če je navidezni lan
<yang> :)
<idioterna> sasa84_: uredu ti gre
<sasa84_> idioterna: joj, dns sm bla slaba... včer smo mel eno žurko pa vnetje oči mam
<idioterna> nc hudga
<idioterna> vazna je vztrajnost, ne posamezn rezultat
<yang> ojej
<sasa84_> zto sm bla mal bl krajša pa bl na počas... nism se dobr počutla, sam sem vseen šla...tud če sm 2x hodila vmes
<yang> zakaj pa vnete oci ?
<sasa84_> yang: verjetno od prepiha
<yang> jst sem sel danes na katarino
<yang> tko se rece hribu pri ljubljani (za tiste, ki niste od tukaj...)
<idioterna> yang: ti nisi normaln
<yang> da ne bo kdo mislil... na kaj drugega
<idioterna> pretiravas
<idioterna> kolena pa hrbet bos unicu
<yang> eh
<yang> ja no
<yang> manj trpijo na biciklu verjetno ce gres po ravnem
<yang> ampak za v hrib gor pa mors met vecji tempo kot ce gres pes
<CrazyLemon> said who?
<yang> pa s kolesa se ne da fino fotkat naokol
<yang> ful je gob
<yang> tm pr katarini
<yang> sam so vlazne od dezja
<yang> idioterna: kle je velik kolesarjev po sori gor do katarine
<yang> je kr v redu streka, ni veliko prometa
<yang> nevem ce je na uno stran do podutikaze asfalt
<yang> zmer grem cez medvode
<idioterna> ni asfalt celo pot
<idioterna> na topolu se nehas
<idioterna> neha
<yang> ja
<yang> od topola do toskega cela je makadam pol se vedno
<yang> a ti gres lahk tut po makadamu ?
<yang> odvisno kere gume mas gor ane
<CrazyLemon> 195/65 R15 91H pa gre brez težav po makadamu
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> js mam ultremo DD
<idioterna> gre cist ok po makadamu
<yang> to mas pol lepo krozno pot recimo
<idioterna> tam do 50km/h
<idioterna> tut cez polzevo grem po makadamu
<yang> vcasih sem sel veckrat z MTB na tosko celo
<idioterna> js mam zdej hibrida tko da grem komot tut na krim recimo
<idioterna> sm ze su
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/pretvornik-krim.jpg
<yang> a to si po posti tale bicikl narocil
<yang> une canyone al kaj so posiljajo po posti
<idioterna> ne
<yang> direkt iz tovarne
<idioterna> nism
<idioterna> u leklerku sm ga kupu
<yang> enkrat sem gledal, not vneses ene 5 meritev telesa in dobis genau okvir
<yang> sam niso bli poceni
<idioterna> ja moj je biu lih ful znizan
<idioterna> wiggle ga ma za 1400 funtov
<idioterna> crc za 1500 evrov
<idioterna> jsm dau pa 1200 evrov + pedala
<yang> fajn
<idioterna> 7500km ma od 18. marca
<yang> vec k moj avto
<idioterna> ja sej ti ne hods kej dost okol
<idioterna> js grem pa vsak dan u sluzbo
<idioterna> tkole: http://app.strava.com/activities/185248740
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Z-Domov near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> neki sm vmes mal zalutal no
<yang> idioterna: ce bi mel jaz tus v sluzbi, bi mogoce tut z biciklom hodil ali pa pes
<yang> 4 ure do sluzbe :)
<idioterna> jsm tut k nismo mel tusa hodu z biciklom
<yang> vem sam pol si zliman tm
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> jebiga
<idioterna> dobra spodbuda za firmo da ti zrihta tus
<yang> a ves da sem sam v eni firmi tus videl
<idioterna> cudn
<idioterna> mene pa vabjo zdej v treh firmah in povsod majo tus
<yang> aja ?
<idioterna> v ceni clo banjo
<yang> masazo , savno
<yang> :)
<idioterna> masazo mamo tut mi
<yang> hecam se
<yang> tm v zupancicevi jami , un okrogel "pajzl" ma tus
<idioterna> vse sodobne pisarne majo tus
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> se cetrta ponudba s tusem
<idioterna> cubesensors
<idioterna> pa se bazen je v bajti
<yang> heh
<yang> aja
<idioterna> pa 300m od zemante je
<yang> fora, dans sem videl bazen tko enih 15x5 na katarini !
<yang> mam fotko
<idioterna> aha no tam je 10x25
<yang> https://cubesensors.com/
<Pepelka13> CubeSensors - Improving indoor living
<yang> teli
<idioterna> ja
<yang> 10x25 bazen v bajti ?
<yang> huh
<yang> in to sred ljubljane
<yang> a v incih al v metrih ?
<idioterna> metrih
<yang> zgleda ta cubesensor zanimiva napravca
<yang> morm prebrat kaj sploh je
<msev_> kko naredim da se mi chrome samodejno posodablja
<upd_>  array('apisign:'.$sign));
<upd_> kako to zgleda php je to a je "apising:blabla
<upd_> got it..
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-26
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: Re: lenovo thinkpad t61 - se ne odziva na napajanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42060/#p42060
<zdobersek> hoi
<dz0ny> https://lastpass.com/promo.php?n=AppSumo&h=5395864c42a0ae0fe571f914852e9dd2bc5b5b218e9d15bee277029d8d0a81c5&code=R7RNOM5
<Pepelka13> LastPass - LastPass Premium Promotion
<Pepelka13> »LastPass is an online password manager and form filler that makes web browsing easier and more secure.«
<dz0ny> 1y Fred
<dz0ny> Free
<zdobersek> ta ma backdoor?
<zdobersek> al je tist TrueCrypt?
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<dz0ny> zdobersek: truecrypt je tisti
<zdobersek> juhuu
<zdobersek> dz0ny: cigav backdoor pa je v lastpassu, da ga devajo zastonj?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: moj :)
<dz0ny> sej mitro je pa se foss
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek mišek ;)
<sasa84> juhu dz0ny, lp v bp :)
<yang> http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/25/fetch-gives-your-dog-a-comfortable-way-to-lifelog-with-a-gopro/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
<Pepelka13> Fetch Gives Your Dog A Comfortable Way To Lifelog With A GoPro | TechCrunch
<Pepelka13> »People are already strapping GoPro action cameras to animals of all furs and feathers using various means, but a new mount called the Fetch from GoPro itself..«
<yang> http://digg.com/video/dog-pool-party-arf-arf-arf
<Pepelka13> Before This Public Pool In Idaho Closes For The Year, They Open It To Dogs - Digg
<Pepelka13> »If there is an afterlife, I think we all just learned exactly what it looks like.«
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> lastpass in truecrypt, a ni to bolj hruske in jabolke?
<zdobersek> backdoor od NSA ali GCHQ, hruske in jabolke
<slax0r> ne mislim namen programa
<slax0r> a ni truecrypt kao FS encrypter?
<slax0r> backdoor ali ne
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> .sc CATHEDRALS - OOO AAA
<jabuk> OOO AAA(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/wearecathedrals/ooo-aaa ♥3,011 ▶119,674
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GIMP 2.8.12 Released With Bug Fixes, Install It In Ubuntu Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/SEiM2k_tDKM/gimp-2812-released-with-bug-fixes.html
<slax0r> nasvet: ce na intervjuju omenijo xtCommerce, stand up and run...RUN!
<zdobersek> https://vine.co/v/M3XYaqADVad
<Pepelka13> Iphone (TEMSÄ°LÄ°)
<dz0ny> slax0r: lol
<dz0ny> that bad
<dz0ny> ?
<slax0r> worse
<slax0r> http://laravel.io/bin/EebJe
<Pepelka13> Paste Viewer - Laravel.IO - The Official Laravel PHP Framework Community Portal
<slax0r> na zacetku vhodne skripte
<slax0r> because fuck you, that's why
<dz0ny> hehe
<slax0r> polno if ($var == 'true')
<slax0r> ocitno obicen bool ni dovolj
<dz0ny> fyi php_admin_php_value v vhost configu
<dz0ny> reši polno takih stvari
<slax0r> mogoc zarad tega: http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Extra-Boolean.aspx
<Pepelka13> Extra Boolean - The Daily WTF
<slax0r> najhujs je, k mam live kopijo
<slax0r> in ne dela lokalno
<slax0r> WSOD
<slax0r> vse display errorje na true
<dz0ny> ja
<slax0r> se v njihovi bazi debugging na true
<slax0r> WSOD, nic logov, nicesar
<dz0ny> ker v runtime spremeni
<slax0r> ja, sam sem po celi kodi spremenil skozi vse display errorje na true
<dz0ny> z php_admin onemogočiš spreminjanje
<dz0ny> ^^ this
<slax0r> tut je opcija ja, sam en hiter find in sed je tut opcija :P
<slax0r> v conf/database.php je const _SYSTEM_PHP_LOG in se nastavi na true
<slax0r> v skripti pa najprej preveri ce je constanta true in potem nalozi config file
<dz0ny> :D
<slax0r> to je res tisto, infinite monkeys typing
<dz0ny> a testi so :)?
<slax0r> a se hecas?
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> ne sej sem vedu
<dz0ny> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4775294/parsing-a-string-into-a-boolean-value-in-php
<Pepelka13> Parsing a string into a boolean value in PHP - Stack Overflow
<dz0ny> sej vemo kako broken je
<slax0r> izumil so celo eno zelo dobro funkcijo, is_data, ki preverja: ce ima var vrednosti: false, null, 0, 0.00 ali ni setan je false, v nasprotnem primeru je true
<Sky[x]> slax0r: kaj pa delas ?
<slax0r> Sky[x]: en shop popravljam
<Sky[x]> auch
<slax0r> $check = substr($sys_dir,0,1);
<slax0r> kr tak, nikjer uporabljeno
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> kater shop je to oak open source?
<slax0r> lol, if (_SYSTEM_DEBUG=='true') vkljuci display_error etc, else, izkljuci, po ifu pa ponovno izkljuci
<slax0r> xtCommerce
<slax0r> ni open source
<Sky[x]> aha
<slax0r> baje sef pozna te tipe, rezultati so znani
<Sky[x]> kaj to mislis rezultati so znani ?
<lynxlynxlynx> slax0r: kr sprot si zapisuj pa pol pošlji na thedailywtf
<lynxlynxlynx> Sky[x]: dobili posel po vezi, ne po kompetenci
<Sky[x]> aha
<slax0r> ne popravljam sistema, a se hecas? :)
<slax0r> raje se obesim kot da to grem popravljat
<slax0r> ta sistem uporabljamo za nase shope
<slax0r> shop je drugace ta: http://www.sksturm.at/shop
<Pepelka13> Onlineshop SK Puntigamer Sturm Graz
<Pepelka13> »Der SK Sturm Online Shop.«
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je tud "near-hit experience" zanimiv
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> ko ti mentorca rece za diplomsko napise se 2 strani potem pa bo vsebina ok :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> Sky[x]: kaj si me rabu včer al nevem kdaj :P
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> booty call :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: sva te klicala, pa ni blo nc
<sasa84> zdobersek: mišek moj... midva sva itak duhovno povezana
<zdobersek> aja?
<zdobersek> aja
<sasa84> mhm
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42061/#p42061
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: lenovo thinkpad t61 - se ne odziva na napajanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42062/#p42062
<yang> hehe
<yang> Mama pravi "lepo ali si slikal divjega petelina ?"
<yang> Kaj ?
<yang> "Ja poglej ali so purani ?"
<yang> Ne, japonski raci sta :)
<yang> mestni ljudje, nimas kaj
<napsy> kje si to slisu? :)
<yang> mama me je mailala
<napsy> aja :D
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10639728_10153215470278849_1790791052300433359_n.jpg
<idioterna> kok si nevljuden
<zdobersek> huh, ne prepozna japonske race??
<yang> ocitno ne
<yang> mogoce je samo thumbnaile gledala
<yang> pa ni blo razvidno
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10408808_10153215479083849_6339983401189297608_n.jpg ni slabo
<idioterna> je blo temno
<lynxlynxlynx> čuden kozolc
<idioterna> js tut ne stekam te fotke
<yang> mal bols poglej
<idioterna> ne vid se niti pokrajine niti arhitekture niti nc
<yang> a ti ne vids kaj izstopa tm ?
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: evo ti kozolec
<idioterna> zelen pobarvane late pod uno streho?
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10639728_10153215470283849_241247206542293668_n.jpg
<idioterna> je kr grdo ja
<idioterna> ta je tut grd
<idioterna> kozolc se valda fotka tko da je zadej pokrajina
<idioterna> ne pa ena grda siva bajta
<yang> nui pokrajine zadaj
<yang> ni
<yang> idioterna: ti se slabse vidis ocitno kot moja mama
<idioterna> zgleda ja
<yang> a ne vids kaj pod uno plastiko
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, ta fetiš na bazene
<idioterna> a bazen
<yang> jaaaa
<yang> bravo
<yang> žbazen na Katarini
<idioterna> ne vidm nc posebnga na bazenu
<idioterna> cist navadn bazen je
<idioterna> a ti se nikol nis vidu pokritga bazena prej?
<yang> na katarini ga pa res nism vidu
<idioterna> yang: http://www.sportnahisailirija.si/poletno-varstvo-za-otroke/
<Pepelka13> bazen, spa, aqua boot camp, aqua pilates, savna
<idioterna> tle v tej bajti majo cubesensors office zdej
<dz0ny> Sky[x] && slax0r http://3v4l.org/1CoXJ
<Pepelka13> 3v4l - EvAluate your code in our online PHP & HHVM shell (100+ versions)
<dz0ny> nie tool
<dz0ny> nice*
<Sky[x]> nice
<yang> aha
<yang> ne poznam
<yang> to je zgleda na novo
<idioterna> js tut ne ampak zdi se kr ok
<idioterna> mogoce bom su tja delat
<yang> to ni ista una ilirija v tivoliju, vidim da je visje gor na vodnikovi
<idioterna> ja tam bliz k je bil AGT
<yang> kul
<yang> zgleda je pokrit bazen se lahk tut pozimi plva
<yang> plava
<idioterna> ja unle na katarini ni za pozim
<yang> hja
<yang> najverjetneje ni
<yang> premrzlo bi blo
<idioterna> to mors pozim spraznt pa odkrit ta streha ne zdrzi enga metra snega
<yang> ja
<yang> ampak vseen zgleda da je preko 10 metrov dolg
<idioterna> pomaga pa da se ti ne zasvinja tok hitr
<idioterna> ja sej to je kr normaln
<yang> mislim
<idioterna> niti ni tok drago to ene 5-6k pa mogoce ene 2k na leto
<yang> vcasih so mel ljudje male bazene, tam ena nasa znanka je melo tko 2x3, ampak to ze v jugi
<yang> sje blo kao WOW
<yang> bazen :)
<idioterna> ah
<idioterna> u kaliforniji skor ne mors kupt bajte brez bazena
<yang> baje vodo mas lahka noter 2 leti
<yang> ce meces kemijo not
<yang> pa ce mas filtre
<yang> kle je zima, mors spraznit da ne zmrzne
<idioterna> pa ce si das scipalko na nos
<idioterna> filtre mors met pr tok velik vode
<yang> poglej si kaksen video na youtube "cleaning the pool" kako spucajo vse alge ven s kemijo
<yang> tm v ameriki k je tok bazenov, mas lahko poklic "cistilec baeznov" in kar dobro zasluzis verjetno
<idioterna> ja 30k na let prblizn
<idioterna> zasluzjo
<yang> ceprav ta moj prjatu iz floride prav da nima hise z baznom, da so precej drazje
<yang> zarad tega, pa bolj nevarne ce imas majhne otroke
<idioterna> florida je na drugi strani
<yang> ja, ampak je podobna klima
<yang> mislim vroce je
<idioterna> ma men se ne zdi no
<yang> tm v floridi je vse mocvirnato, on se heca in prav da je 100 metrov od bajte "swamp" kjer bi lahko plaval
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> velik bl vlazno je k na pacifiku
<yang> krokodili dostkrat zaidejo med bajte tut zarad tega
<yang> priplavajo po reki
<yang> in mocvirju
<yang> 1-800-GATORALERT
<yang> klices pol
<yang> se je ze zgodilo da so pojedli kakega psa ali macko ali majhnega otroka
<yang> in tudi tej bazeni jih privabljajo
<yang> Slovenija je kr ok, k nima tok strupenih zivali
<idioterna> gada ma
<yang> gada pa modrasa
<yang> v arizoni je vsaka druga zival strupena
<yang> skorpjoni, kace, pajki
<yang> vse ti lahko zaide v hiso
<yang> men se zdaj ni jasno kako je lahko Phoenix 5. najbolj naseljeno mesto v ZDA , prakticno sred puscave
<sasa84> pa na floridi se ustavš mal...pa vidš tko eno mlakužoo pa "ijoj"... pa sam neki z repom zamahne :D
<sasa84> matr sem takoj skliznla v avto :D
<yang> a si bla na floridi ?
<idioterna> js se nism stopu na ameriska tla
<idioterna> sm pa ze kamne metu v ameriko
<yang> ?
<yang> odkod
<idioterna> cak
<yang> a si bil na niagara falls ?
<idioterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/kanada/big_pictures/p7134960.jpg
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> aha
<yang> lepo
<yang> se pravi to je pogled z kanadske strani
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej ameriska stran je prov ceska
<yang> kje je stolp ?
<idioterna> kasn stolp?
<yang> a ni stolp tm
<yang> tud
<idioterna> ja en kp visokih hotelov je tut
<yang> razgledni
<idioterna> na kanadski strani
<yang> kanada mora bit fajn drzava
<yang> nikol ne slisis da bi ble kake pizdarije tm
<yang> tut standard je ok
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89cole_Polytechnique_massacre
<Pepelka13> École Polytechnique massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> no evo , tega je ze 25 let
<yang> to je v ameriki vsak mesec
<zdobersek> Rob Ford!
<idioterna> http://bou.si/aufbix/kanada/big_pictures/p7124871.jpg
<idioterna> tle gor smo bli
<idioterna> sam to ni bliz niagare
<orion1111> toronto?
<idioterna> je pa kr visok, ene 350m
<idioterna> ja
<zdobersek> staples tower?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> CNN tower, kot mu radi recejo ameriski turisti :)
<idioterna> k je CN tower
<idioterna> CN being "canada national"
<yang> CNN :)
<idioterna> aja no "canadian national"
<idioterna> njihove zeleznce
<zdobersek> ne vem kot sem 'staples' pobral
<idioterna> k so zgradile
<yang>  V Kanado bi se morda sel, v ZDA pa ne prostovoljno :)
<idioterna> oh wow
<idioterna> kraljica je formalni lastnik
<idioterna> CN towerja
<idioterna> angleska kraljica
<yang> jah Canada je Commonwealth se mi zdi
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> me zanima ce bi ji pisal da name prepise
<idioterna> kaj bi odpisala
<yang> haha
<idioterna> anglezi majo dobr humor
<idioterna> tko da bi zihr kej zabavnga
<yang> "I am sorry idioterna , but my grandson Harry said, it would be a pity to donate the tower to you, as he runs a non-profit organisation Skydivers for good, and needs access to this building, sorry - The Queen"
<idioterna> "After carefully reviewing your experience with real estate management (none) we have decided against taking this unusual step. Our decision in this matter shall be regarded as final."
<zdobersek> "Bugger off."
<sasa84_> parapapapaaaaam :)
<zdobersek> parapapapapapapaaam
<zdobersek> sasa84_: robbie williams song?
<sasa84_> road to mandeley al kok že :D
<yang> Pri naletu v avtu pri 50kmh je naletna teza pri 90ih kilah 2 toni, pri 90kmh pa 6 ton
<yang> se pravi, ce se "ujames na roke" moras zadrzati 2 toni
<yang> po radiu so zdaj povedali
<zdobersek> moze Joze
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 9.km  V od DOMŽAL @26/08/2014 14:14:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+14.72+E
<yang> heh, ta voditelj na radiu je za stose
<yang> nek novinar je spraseval otroke glede varnosti, ce mu povedo kaj je "varna pot v vrtec"
<yang> pa pravijo eni "to da pazis kje in kako hodis in da te ne spotikajo"
<yang> pol na koncu pa pravi novinar "Hvala Marku za prispevek in cim mnaj spotikanj v danasnjem dnevu ti zelim"
<zdobersek> joj no, da ga avto ne spotakne
<yang> hehe
<zdobersek> prov moras razumet
<idioterna> jsm dons eno macko skor zbil
<idioterna> pr 75km/h je stegnla direkt pred mene
<idioterna> tok mal sm faliu da sm cutu njen rep na nogi
<idioterna> ce bi jo povozu nebi mogla zracunat s kaksno silo sm prletu
<idioterna> ni pa nujno da bi js padu
<slax0r> ker drgac macke vejo racunat ;)
<idioterna> k sm bil v ramming pose
<idioterna> na zalost brez kamerce
<idioterna> nujno rabm optiko
<idioterna> da bom loh spet snemat zacel
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 21°C @26.08.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:12:57, Kulminacija: 13:02:19, Sončni zahod: 19:51:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 38min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme piran
<jabuk> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 22.4°C @26.08.2014 15:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% Veter: jugozahodnik 4.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:20:55, Kulminacija: 13:09:06, Sončni zahod: 19:57:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 36min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> zdobersek: zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84: tell.me
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek in mu na uho zašepeta čudežno besedico
<zdobersek> aww :>
<idioterna> a "KAFE!"
<zdobersek> ne, je bla obzirna in se ni zadrla
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> juhu idioterna
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> kako si?
<idioterna> super
<idioterna> odpravlam se domov
<CrazyLemon> njega prašaš kako je..on je ja vedno super
<idioterna> ja nism vedno
<CrazyLemon> to pa ne verjamem
<idioterna> no bom omenu ko bom slabe vole
<idioterna> ucasih me skrbi ksna stvar
<sasa84> idioterna: odlično ;)
<sasa84> jah...a ni prou, da je zmer super?
<sasa84> :)
<idioterna> recmo to da bo 2038 time_t overflowal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ti si večkrat slabe vole? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kdo je reku da ni prav? :)
<yang> idioterna: a ti imas namen docakat 2038 ?
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> jst se ne sekiram zarad tega
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem.. mogoče bi mogu označit na koledarju ko sm slabe volje
<idioterna> js bom umrl 4. maja 2080
<idioterna> oz. mal prej no
<CrazyLemon> da vidim če sm večkrat slabe volje :)
<idioterna> ampak 4. maja 2080 ob treh bojo sirene tulile
<CrazyLemon> a bo nedelja in bo test siren?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> nimam pojma kva
<idioterna> sobota je
<idioterna> tko da zgleda bojo ob 12h tulile sirene :)
<sasa84> a to mate že zračunan al kaj? :)
<yang> do leta 2038 bo zihr ze prepovedano kolesarit po cestah
<idioterna> yang: how so?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda..a ti nimaš??
<sasa84> :$
<yang> in the name of security
<idioterna> js mam feeling da bo takrat prepovedano met osebna vozila
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: dj mi zračuni
<idioterna> k se ne vozijo sama
<idioterna> zarad varnosti
<sasa84> yang: pa kaj maš ti tok čez kolesarje :)
<idioterna> sasa84: fous je
<sasa84> kolesarji, tekači...
<idioterna> sasa84: https://twitter.com/ljkucic/status/503984080367927296
<Pepelka13> Lenart J. Kucic on Twitter: Kaj je mazohizem? Kolesarjenje z ljudmi, ki imajo letos prevoženih že več kot 5000 km ;)
<yang> idioterna: tut to ja
<idioterna> ja no ampak mazohizem je kolesarjenje s takimi ljudmi
<idioterna> nc ne pise da so taki ljudje mazohisti
<idioterna> kucic si je nov kolo kupu pa je zdej zacel
<yang> ma ne
<idioterna> drug let bo ze hooked
<yang> pravim glede avtov
<CrazyLemon> oh..idioterna ima twitter profil.. kdo bi si mislu :)
<yang> verjetno bo prepovedano manualno upravljanje
<sasa84> huda idioterna:)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: nimam ga
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://twitter.com/idioterna
<Pepelka13> Jure Koren (idioterna) on Twitter
<yang> tko kot bo zate verjetno prepovedano manualna voznja s kolesom
<Pepelka13> »The latest from Jure Koren (@idioterna). Techie. Ljubljana«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja.. to pomeni - da ga imaš :)
<sasa84> uuuu
<idioterna> yang: zakaj pa to misls
<idioterna> noben racionalen razlog ne obstaja zakaj bi to prepovedal
<idioterna> no nc
<idioterna> grem domov
<yang> idioterna: ker bo tezko avtu predvideti, kok se mora ognit kolesarju, ne da bi ga zadel, itd.
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> sej avti se ne bodo vozil po cestah
<yang> kje pa
<yang> :)
<idioterna> po plocnikih.
<sasa84> .
<sasa84> idioterna: suni gre tud z biciklom?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> http://www.strava.com/activities/185419199
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | Javor zjutraj near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Disable GTK3 Client-Side Decorations (Header Bars)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/eGNMvqpR8ZQ/how-to-disable-gtk3-client-side.html
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .vreme domzale
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21°C @26.08.2014 16:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:16:18, Kulminacija: 13:05:18, Sončni zahod: 19:54:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 38min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20.8°C @26.08.2014 17:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% Veter: zahodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:15:48, Kulminacija: 13:05:00, Sončni zahod: 19:54:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 38min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> kvaj to dons kr za 3h sem zaspal :(
<yang> nizek pritisk
<yang> men se tut spi
<yang> prav nic se mi ne da ven, pa moram nekam it
<Sky[x]> pa mentorca mej klicala 1h nazaj eh
<Sky[x]> kva joj picl
<orion1111> Sky[x]: kaj boš mel za diplomo?
<sasa84> Sky[x]: rada te vid
<Sky[x]> hja
<Sky[x]> eh je rekla da sej zmotila :)
<sasa84> kao :P
<sasa84> kok je stara? če je čez 40, se ni
<Sky[x]> hha nv :D
<Sky[x]> je rekla da sej zmotila da zdj more pa vecerjo it kuhat :D
<Sky[x]> ma ze otroke :)
<Sky[x]> prov cajsi grem nardit
<sasa84> kofi rulz!
<sasa84> pa kakav (ask idioterna)
<sasa84> jst pa grem na vrt...morm it fižol pobrat :P
<Sky[x]> kaka ja kave ne moram kej dost :)
<dz0ny> zdej vemo kako taktiko ma sasa
<dz0ny> k klice svoje studente
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GIMP 2.8.12 Released — Here’s How to Install it on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9sqCERN_iVk/whats-new-in-gimp-2-8-12-plus-install-ubuntu
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 2.km  J od TOPOLÅ ICE @26/08/2014 17:45:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.03+E
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si vidu link za lastpass
<dz0ny> ti to baje uporabljaš
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nisem
<CrazyLemon> in ja uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem kakšna je sploh razlika med premium in free verzijo
<CrazyLemon> free is good enough for me :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QamKKqsCRE
<Pepelka13> Lies, ALL LIES! - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> katero bitcoin denarnico priporočate?
<lynxlynxlynx> neki drobiža sem fasal preko tip4commit ...
<CrazyLemon> spend it..spend it now
<zdobersek> NAO
<lynxlynxlynx> drobiž je overstatement
<lynxlynxlynx>  0.00000181 Ƀ <-- nič
<Sky[x]> http://viget.com/extend/how-to-use-docker-on-os-x-the-missing-guide?utm_campaign=Tutum%20%26%20Docker%20News&utm_content=7526291&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
<Pepelka13> How to Use Docker on OS X: The Missing Guide | Viget
<Pepelka13> »Have you heard of Docker? You probably have—everybody’s talking about it. It’s the new hotness. Even my dad’s like, “what’s Docker? I saw someone twitter about it on the Facebook. You should call your mom.”«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2014/08/cistilka_v_operacijski.aspx
<Pepelka13> Čistilka pomagala pri operaciji | Zanimivosti - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Čistilka iz Bjelovarja je obvestila hrvaško ministrstvo za zdravje, da je morala v začetku avgusta pomagati pri operaciji v bjelovarski bolnišnici.«
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: coinbase
<yang> sam so provizije vecje od tvojega zasluzka
<lynxlynxlynx> sej rabim samo parkirat nekam
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Archiver: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42063/#p42063
<dz0ny> .sc Sol Seppy - Enter One
<jabuk> Sol seppy - enter one(6 minut) http://soundcloud.com/maria-yasnikova/sol-seppy-enter-one ♥265 ▶25,803
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmIs8VzD4h4 upam da bo ql
<Pepelka13> Brush with Danger [OFFICIAL TRAILER] - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Brush with Danger www.BrushWithDanger.com LIKE us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/brushwithdanger Follow us on Twitter: @BrushWithDanger A painter, a f...«
<upd> .potresi
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 2.km  J od TOPOLÅ ICE @26/08/2014 17:45:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.03+E
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-27
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dualboot Ubuntu 14.04 GNOME ter Win 7  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42064/#p42064
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] tankkiller: Error: unknown filesistem: grub rescue  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42065/#p42065
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] tankkiller: Re: Error: unknown filesistem: grub rescue  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42066/#p42066
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Re: Error: unknown filesistem: grub rescue  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42067/#p42067
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19°C @27.08.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:17:33, Kulminacija: 13:05:01, Sončni zahod: 19:52:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 34min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<napsy> jelow
<sasa84> oj napsy:)
<napsy> wazzup
<napsy> ah ja
<napsy> se mal pa bo petek
<zdobersek> ni nam lahko.
<napsy> uhh
<sasa84_> juhuuu zdobersek
<zdobersek> hoi sasa84_
<Matthai> eno vprašanje... v nginx configu imam server_name www.domena.si domena.si;
<Matthai> ko vpišem www, dobim pravo, ko pa brez, pa ne...
<napsy> mogoc pa je sam vrstni red napacen
<Matthai> huh... neumen sem... :-/ browser cache mi jo je zagodel
<napsy> :)
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> zato mamo curl
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: LightDM: How To Disable The User List Or Guest Session  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/L_QVnK539sE/lightdm-how-to-disable-user-list-or.html
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 2.km JZ od BOVCA @27/08/2014 15:18:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.32+N,+13.54+E
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 23.km SZ od IZOLE @27/08/2014 12:04:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+13.45+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 2.km  J od TOPOLÅ ICE @26/08/2014 17:45:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.03+E
<upd> kako v regexp primerjem z nekim stringom "test"
<CrazyLemon> That's the open-source AMD driver from what I can tell. We don't test that in house and don't readily have the machines to do so. We do test with AMD's proprietary driver on Linux however.
<CrazyLemon> said google :)
<CrazyLemon> in označil bug kot wontfix
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs
<sasa84_> idioterna: dns sm bla pa zlo zadovolna z rezultatom... tud če gps ni prjel od začetka, sm bla zlo zadovoljna nad rezultatom :)
<idioterna> sasa84_: kudos!
<idioterna> 6:32/km je bols k gandalfar
<sasa84_> pa 4 top rezultate :P
<CrazyLemon> good pace :)
<sasa84_> po ravnem mam ful bolš rezulttat
<CrazyLemon> kdaj začneš trenirat s trenerjem?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: zdj gledam... če grem sam po ravnem (asfalt, gladek makedam, sm mela pace 5:22
<sasa84_> joj, pardon
<sasa84_> 6,00
<CrazyLemon> vse kar je okrog 10km/h je good pace :)
<sasa84_> :)
<sasa84_> drgač pa ne vem... rekl so, d v začetku septembra :)
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> boš vidla kok bo trener ponosen nate k že zdaj tok hitro laufaš!
<CrazyLemon> sam ne mu zbežat :D
<sasa84_> on me bo verjetno pa tud našponu, d bom bla bl vdržljiva, hitrejša...
<sasa84_> iii, hvala CrazyLemon:*
<CrazyLemon> na začetku ne..sam šprinte bosta pa obdelala ja :)
<CrazyLemon> in prav je tako
<sasa84_> :)
<CrazyLemon> bbl o/
<sasa84_> papa CrazyLemon
 * CrazyLemon papa
<CrazyLemon> .yt work drugs runaway
<jabuk> The Verve - The Drugs Don't Work (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToQ0n3itoII ♥21,819 ▶4,531,859
<CrazyLemon> .yt work drugs runaways
<jabuk> Work Drugs - Runaways (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrctVgnmRGo ♥12 ▶67
<zdobersek> kaj je pa to za en obskuren komad
<CrazyLemon> which one
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kakšen soft 80's pop komad :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane!
 * sasa84 pokima
<zdobersek> ♥12 ▶67
<dz0ny> .sc Bastille - Oblivion (Slinger Remix)
<jabuk> Bastille - Oblivion (Slinger Remix)(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/slinger/bastille-oblivion-slinger-remix ♥580 ▶8,997
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon
<sasa84> ooooo đonko the dz0ny!!!
<sasa84> lp v bp!
<sasa84> *bellyflop*
<sasa84> ups
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 še mal pa ne boš mogla bellyflopov delat k ne bo bellyja! :p
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/27/coolest-cooler-kickstarter/
<Pepelka13> Kickstarter has a new king: Coolest, an all-in-one cooler
<Pepelka13> »Back when it introduced its first smartwatch, there's no doubt that Pebble took the crowdfunding world by storm. But, more than two years after Pebble«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/tech-bmc-impect-concept-machine-revealed
<Pepelka13> Tech: BMC Impect Concept machine revealed | Cyclingnews.com
<Pepelka13> »BMC shows off design and manufacturing capability with project bike«
 * CrazyLemon pukes a bit
<CrazyLemon> mi je pa všeč kako so diske dali
<dz0ny> hm zakaj keychain kur 1GB rama
<dz0ny> zakaj
<dz0ny> stupid gnome shit
<dz0ny> sasa84_: hi
<yang> Rad kdo igrice igra, z Gameforge sem peeral
<idioterna> kasno zvezo ma pa to s cimerkoli
<yang> zanima me, ce kdo igra igrice tam
<sasa84_> yang: a ti igraš igrce?
<yang> ne
<yang> sam ircam
<yang> to je skor kt igrca
<yang> metanje cajta stran
<idioterna> to si ti misls
<yang> s septembrom sem si reku, da morm mal omejit
<idioterna> igre razvijajo spretnosti
<idioterna> irc pa izrazanje
<sasa84_> idioterna: +1
<yang> lol sur3 th1ng
<sasa84_> če neb blo irca, neb nikol spoznala tebe pa idioterna
<sasa84_> z igrcami pa bolš miško obvladam pa tiškovnco :P
<sasa84_> tipkovnico
<sasa84_> :D
<yang> mene nisi se spoznala (v zivo), zato pa pravim da je izguba casa, ker je vse virtualno
<yang> ce ti irc pomaga resit kaksen tehnicen problem je ok
<yang> drugace je pa bolje biti na biciklu ali pa tect :)
<yang> kva lije uf
<sasa84_> ja lej yang... zgleda d nis bil preveč navdušen nad mano a ne :P
<sasa84_> drgač bi se že potrudu pa me spoznal :P
<yang> ne jemlji napisanega osebno sasa84_
<yang> nikogar s tega kanala ne poznam osebno
<yang> ok napsy se je oglasil 1x po router to je blo tko za 5 min
<yang> idioterna tut poznam bezno, ko so ga zaposlil kot peka CDjev pred leti ko je bil se lugos bolj aktiven
<yang> mislim da mi je zapeku kaksen CD takrat
<dz0ny> damn http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDE0LzA4LzI2LzkyL2Fhcm9ucGF1bDIuOWM2NzIuanBnCnAJdGh1bWIJMTIwMHg5NjAwPg/6faf640b/3f2/aaronpaul2.jpg
<dz0ny> ^^ his wife
<yang> tadva sta neka pevca ?
<yang> EMMYs
<sasa84_> dz0ny: not bad
<sasa84_> men je od unga pevca žena luštna...k je mel blurred line
<sasa84_> thicke al kaj je že model
<dz0ny> hehe thicke
<dz0ny> so ga vprašal kolk cdjev je prodal v eu
<dz0ny> mi rečejo 1000
<dz0ny> on: a v eni uri?
<dz0ny> ne vse skupaj
<dz0ny> :D
<sasa84_> lol
<yang> en ful velik pajk je not pobegnil pred nalivom
<sasa84_> data:image/jpeg;base64,
<sasa84_> /9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEhUTExIUFRUXFhcYFRcXFBQUFxUYFxUXFhYYFBQYHSggGBwlHBQUITEhJSkrLy4uFx8zODMsNygtLiwBCgoKDg0OGxAQGiwkICQsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIARMAtwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAAABwEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgMEBQYHAQj/xAA7EAABAwIEBAMGBAYBBQEAAAABAAIRAyEEEjFBBSJRYQZxgRMyQpGhsQfB0fAUI1Ji4fEzFSRygpIW/8QAGQEAAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEAgEF/8QAIxEAAgICAgMBAQADAAAAAAAAAAECEQMhEjEEMkEiURNx0f/
<sasa84_> aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8Axamu1HdEQOXYWQOtK4Xrko+SyAEwUswBJliNTQcA5BzVxxXQZQdONC6SjFq6GIs4JkJ9wOtlrN801cdoQw7srg7oQV1MDYW0pYCkmvylOuD1RUosI6BGxWH3VKEAPMEjTomUvRZZGpi66A1dSuiVcOSVJ1Kc3RfZyEAZ346wNmvjtKpy1vxZgfaYV4GoBIWRSkZFsbHoMUBZcYEZYNHCUEdoQXLAJCNFkaEYGyDomwI5CKGo72oALC7lRi0wusNlxHEFDVwaoxsJJgfU+SS9v/SI+p+a0kdFyf3BXQxwvFuqJSqzqU6oV4teD3XKo7VjekJKJUbCeNYCYkA/RN69Et1Hl3Wfplpmi/h5jC+llPwq4VmWWdfhlXDar2HcAhaY+nKqg7QprYwbT6JT2CXa2Eo1t1o4NjThdY1O6j
<sasa84_> bJBoQdI/iNE5HDqCsUxdLK9w6Ej6req8QsW8U4fJiag6mUrIjUCIAQOqBC6AlGw7HQuojhdBcoGdJRl1dq1JQARHKSJXXuKAFH1URzuv77INomxQNOXBoutJJGkhFsuKmeG+H6tXRsDqbBTnhfw6PeeJ7K/YXBQAAIU2XyKdRKsfj/AGRnrfBz9CQj/wD46o0Egg9rrS2YNcqYWEn/ADZB3+GH8MRx2CqUzD2kfvYrtHGWDXyR3/dlqPHuFtqMII/fZZpxfhDqPcTr06SqMeVT0+ybJhcdrotXhHgzC9tejiWkjNmY8ezgWgF+YgE31tMCRqtMo3HdYFwjiNTDvFSmdDcHQ+Y9VrfhLjIrSABlc0PaBMMcMoqMuLCXNI83RIVeN1olnH6ideboVBuhV1SzBITRQmHyiOCMWQgEHRtVmFl34gYQiqHxZ
<sasa84_> wWrkKpfiDgJw+aPdIP1uszWjsXsyoNQITtlMTdFqsg9lKpG7Gzigj5LoLVnWOKrOybRdOXVZTY2WUcR0lcBQeU2laSNEnSqg2+U9TKkvD3D89YnZv6BV0PV38Fs5XOO7hCxmdQY/Crki48KwwbAVhw9NRuEp77KXwxB+IfMKCCbdlsmOBTSVYJ62lZNsblYJc4AdSYTmtC0yFxtOVW+OYEFptIupbG+JcMJAc55/taT9TZR1Ti9KswhpIdFg5paT5TqlKEk7o3yT0ZdiqeVxHQqy+EOOVaAcGGxu5hkhxA1AG8A/MqJ8S4eH5hoozBYt1N4c0wQQR816MZWk0QTjUmmehcshHoMUZ4W4r/FUG1Ygmzh0cNYO46eamYi6qJBN7UkWpyVwhADX2aZ8bwntKFRp3afspJcczMCOoQ+jp58bUgw4XFj6Jw+
<sasa84_> oHNgJz4i4f7PE1WaDMSPI3/NMRRjQqF0ma0IwUEpUN4QXUaE6c7I5vqiiqdESV3YBKyblLVuiTayVtdGkdYFoPDpp0qbGCX7DaY1PYa+iobQAQtD4RRdUEt1y28yp/I6RV4y7JFnBqb718RUcd+bK3/5MgD0Sw4LQJ/kVyD0kd40/dlVK/hnGVX/AMx0Da5jzsprgfg51NwcajswIuBpAIsDY6zcFYul7DfvqXrgeJdZjjJAiSorjeG/iX5HEgNkm/3TvDf8k9gJ0lFxIyvm/MIO31U3LfY6it1ON4LCksa0Fw1MZj0nt/pRtbxVRr8rtCbSII6R/hTnEPBlGoZDesczt7k3ndNKXgWm1weZkX1JunvhX0Wud/KK14iw+WkTc3iTrB0lU4MkwtY4/wAIzUXtH9NvMXCz/wAL4P2mJYDTFQXJYdDY69r
<sasa84_> p+Ga4WT5otzSRp34c8LFDCtdmJdVAeQdG20CuMSFWvCtQexyjRhLRJkw0wJO9gLqxYepKuXRA+wObCI1OHt3SBXThxzUZiDtEKbkAZV+JODyYkO2e36tP+Qqsxi0n8VcLmpU3j4XX8iCPvCzxtOyiy6bN/BtUo7oLtR0GyCwrOjX2aIE6AIF0m0wZTEzokep1KQc66PUcXOJO645i2jYWVq/hGsMjT1DfsFljaViVb/B+OygNJ7D9P30SPIVxKfHf6p/TW8I0EI2Jw5hR3C8ZZSFbEyFHaoscaYxwjQ5wEwOvVG4nQAIhwJTM8GY9zXFz5b7ha97COxAdDvUI9XgjJDnuc5w91xPu+TdJ9FlR0BKcMbLAf3Zdx1gmuFqCkMoJI76nqksdiZBXbpUCWyLxtf3vIpj4T8PikDWgZrn0iY+qRr1sziPRDx
<sasa84_> Xxh2Ew2VhDajrDciQQSBsAAm406oXkpOyM8A+I/wCZ7KoRz6Ho6Jj7rTsO2y88cKqRUEemogi4vtot58O48VqDHg6jfW1r916eN/Dy8i+koZSTwnVMJtirJgsIkgYKNSqJLPzLoEb4xw3tMLUG+UkeYuPqFkQfAW54qjmY4RMhYTi6RZUfTPwvc35Ewps8d2aXQSq4RK6jGkIQSopUGgGlaSU0cB6JSs4pCeq5FHYoKGBGqJF1XmBGyWBzdk4ajmkev3hSfhoy4s3N2+Y1/JMnU+UHpr+/RK4Op7Ko1+wdfyOv5rMlcaNwdSTNN4HiDEHUJ3xniRpFrQxzi73YFidhOyjcE8Eh7dHCfVWGoRUpwQDaF5tLls9GxngzXeJLqdLoH1GtOsaX3R8fUaz38fhgRFmuzHQfAy5UPQ8O02uP8oFv9sj6AqQ/6
<sasa84_> NRA5KRzdXTA9CTKrUoUN4z75Jf6X/SIdxh7qgp0XCsdZDKjABJHMXNEafVT/EgWtvrA+a7gMAKV7T8kXidSVNkcW9IW3vuyvY+r7Gk6qbwCYteNBdUbxHhqjKzRUc5zjSpnmOY+7DpMn4g5T/jXGzTFMaEjN5aj7KsNzPcHPcXGABJkw0AD0AVeBVGyLyHcqCYKrlcJ0Bk9dIWofhrjZY+kT7pzDydP5ysqxDYJCuP4ZY6K5YdSw/QhPj7Jk8vVo2Wi5JYoSiYdy64qgnG+RErCLpd5TDE1EHR7TrS1ZB4tw+TF1LWdDh8o/Jadhal4VM/EKmGVaVSLGWn7j80rMvydRTniNdEEniqwcenRBSpOjqQRwkpri2QEvUqQ0lMy4kLcEaihGVJYJrS0ncDTdRoElLmlAmdvumM2h0yrIRWTlPSft1RMLoUW
<sasa84_> tINjEgSuHSzcC4maYGb3Ov8ASr1w7Ghw1sVlXC8dlOV92mzv1CnGuqUHchluo8j0UuXHssxTuJquDaHaqQGFAuqDwXxSNHy0/RWQ+IWEe+ISV+e0Or+C+NcAqpxniXwtu42AS3FuN5uVlyU24Vw0l2Z1yfosa7ZriVvxThSygwm5L+Y9SR+SrGDflMnRXv8AENn8lsbOb+iz86K3A7gQ5/cVc8vcT1KkfDNc0sXScbQ6/kQQR9UywOKySMovvv8ANHoNzVWki0ifmniTe8LXCcB0qs8Mw7Q0Fj6jRaAXlw66O0CsOHKeidoNWbZRb6Jupl4smuWSugMMM2CFD/iNg8+FLt2EO9Jg/QlTNanBK5xDDivh30zu0j5hckrQIxLKup23COEAi+/p/pBR9mhg+7YScRZOKDhEJN7pK1EZERYyCj1jyj5fKYX
<sasa84_> D2MFKFhfBO+q2aC03Q0dSiuqS75fRHxJE28gi06d/qgBdlEazrsr14Zw3tcKzNeJAPYGyz+qYj6rX/BdAfwrI0LQfndS+T0inx+2yKrcDHSCkm8LA2Kuf8MNCuHCtUbsrUys4fh4BFvRTlGhlHdOKGCvISr6UarlMJSspvjDBGswMbqTb0us2xmDfSdleCD9/IraBRmqCe6T4jwBlZrmubII9R5J+LM4a+CsmJTV/TF6ZgyE8oYrnn5ea0qn+HOHNIOzPBi5JJhwJBhoH77qOqfhgY5cRBvEtkGASO8/u6uu0RdMeeG+MNewCbixjUeitOAxIJ1VHb4FxuGeKlMNq5TzNByG2oh0A72lWbBtcKlwWkCHC2vpb1CbCT6YqcV2izl8hIlHoiyM5qaJGteneURjYkdQnsWSD6aDpmlHC5uIVaWwLnf8A0J
<sasa84_> +5KCt7OEhmJdW6thBLjjSOmPgJrVeZUxxXhhokanufyUY+mAdUmLTVoplBx0xq4mU+p1AAO0/PZIVsPlIRWaFaMoM4zC4yoAikIMaNygA1SrI0Wtfh/igaLGhwMNAIm4IA1CyA6p/wvEVKTw+m9zHDQgwD2P8AlKy4+SG4p8Wb+5gKTFFVvwh4rGIinVhtaLdHxrl79lcW01FKLTplaae0J06cBN6jJT14siOYAEUFkazD8yfsopKmU4FUBEUgsSDXBsMmQTaNZvbyR8KfaFzHaxu2L2gZe+upQpYqPOSNSJBjY2PvDS/ZKsMmW/qrorSIZu2w2UkEkkeRnTWxaI10UOwTc3JU0KZANxGUpph8OIS8yuhuHpidCiToPr+RSpYRqlnU0U1XC2vmuwzSjoJ4YyESUi+snDsQ3emB3CaV6If7pgqiOeLJ5
<sasa84_> YJITqVQUFH5XAkGxCCcJK/4swbRRfImNOoO35rL6tipPiniDEYg87oGuVoyj9T6lRpqzqJUeKDitlmWakENQnVBhSwoyNI/NIliaKFIRmMlItKBEboAd+yA2XImw1KFKnmpucCQW632+aW4Rg31nhjTlJBMkWsN1lvRtJ2gtGs+i8GS17TIPQjQ+hj5LfeGcTFWjTePiY0+UtB/NYLxXCVKRHtABMwRoQDEgLYfAgDsJRvMMaPUCCPop820mijFptFkmQkalM9U9YyyBppXEbZEHDu2KUbhDEkqWY0JHFWBQsZlzCMwwOSzo5YgmTmIsDBA93b9AlabCBlB136E2uSbadenZcY0tcTJERBmC4gCACOnXZOadUAZ8oaZJJjMDNodeRJ/Mq6iC2JMBLS0zmuLEeRB/ukTHQhJUG2XXVjUJYCZY1wJmc3N
<sasa84_> yxGgymS47mNkKDuUeSVkHYvp14XBSSiRrVwEvQ3Y0xgUK/ElrtVI4yvYqt4yvdKlLehsY2ib9oKosYcND9wgq/SxRaZC6qYZ6Qifj2zM+NYZlLJTa7M8AmqdsxiBPYT81FqQpgkQR3+e6Z1WgGybHSES27F/hmdktgwD6fYpqSIsj4R8HzsgEJPZBslKFHOcu50813EiD9l2i4tBje0/U/vohguxMsDTE6dFbPBVIVPaAEh9g0D+k6nyCqR92w9VevAdL+HoVsU/TIYHUN6eZKVmf5G4fYYeOcP/ADmUg7N7NgHfM68fLL81oP4bUizBUwero8s5hZhwZ1TFYoEmXvcTOzSdXHs0EwOoC2/AYUU2NY3RoAHkBCXPSURsNty/pJNKBKQzQkX1kuzdDovSc5nNE7ybkW3hNsxKcYNmruxixvE9vr3K3j3
<sasa84_> IXldRFHmT0tYnQC+2+iBcYmAQNb6/uEUkwDa4tNzI/Y+SbspVM7szgRBDYiANhOrjHoqiQD+IltQAgCW2MiSNxreIk9BCUFQ3B1BImCJ7idk0xgBfSEcwzGZixDBGkuv06JWs7mkCMwn1Fjv2GwCXl9RuF/oNUrqPxWJRcTVgqJxded1E5lnEQx2P2UW6pJSlYbpo6osjUhV9SFxMsRVQTEZZS8xLYFupTRwTo1bBo9UcUhN7bhXnmjlnDXHBurj3WvyusLG2+vxN+ajsEBmBOgUrw3FMptqMeSabwZaDvFjrb/ATHhmCfUMNbJ7kADzJ2QAMWQHWufsjUHAgNO0WHnr5qX4jgKFGi/mDqpyi9zsbHa4Nv9pT8PcKKuJIcAW+zdMiYJIgjvqsSf5s3FfqiFfgnwbQBoNySYaPOSFp/DuAk4IYdxIlmU
<sasa84_> +cfqhwzgrK+Izsb/KpGx2fU+Jw6wbK3OoQIU2STkUxiolO8KeGG4RxcQXv0zGLD+0DRXuk+yiqvKZToYj+XKTyd7N1rQevWkwEKdNI4ZkqQYxbSs4xPLA77JeiyA0GZBHeSf8AY1GyLTZLrxHf9949UlXxobVY0mxJkROYyBBPw+8D6FVYlSslyu3R3D4gPBMZXAXa43b2j5pUNcRA1kTpfWJNh/pcx1CC18XBI6aNMSPp17FFexxgzYWbJjR5iD1gDZv1ITkIYxdlc9rhByh0wD1H5NI2G+gSFbGn2rmOEWL2ARoHZXDQkABzTE907p0ogEHTfNE+R1+Lf5KPrYZvtRULi1wBBywZnluI05Gj/wBQsyVqjUXTsb8UfaQqbi+J5X9j91ZeI4rLLHGLSLi4ki3kQR8lQMW4urGNNfVQqG3Z6KlpUTBxe
<sasa84_> ZcCLhcPa6XeQAsjEMK5QRcQboJiMMrVLIQAZmRYCSdoHdWzh/gt9SnnkwdBILhGsGL+UdNd2XCMJTOYODWvjlJEmdiOl7+iv/hbFtdSMHLDvd5YAMTI3Mh3zVadkM00yp0fw5e54BqtaNXOJIA/tiJnvEbpxg/CBw7qlN5e14JFJ7SctRoh08sgxaRNrHur7icWxpDTJJuYbNs1iSLCe5XDVp5M4Y882Xoc0DQ9LkSPToutGLMoxnhitUrFkXJIBvcCBv5haB4b8D06DQ0vLnvHMActzEN6xt3lSzahafbtpZhZlTMRy5yGtyBp1sbzbKRunNbCVHVGuzFzAHlslwa7LE5d+trweqOFnOddD3C4ZtNuRrQ0C0dIXatNdogZA8G83ERb+odpt6JcQQp3CtFUZWrIXGU1EYSsXVDT/pv6HT7FWHFsULga
<sasa84_> P/cPP9rfu5TyWx8eidwtJLuZcAakwEbDgASlaLSDnIADgYdJAa0e84x0CojC9CJy4qxlhccxtV9EODnt1kWOgIBi/vfUJCoA+oXQ2WtaDY2IzEuDtp5es+qI+jTc4ugvBaSAzlOaZBOfVuny3TijRIoE02y57jLsuZuUNcJbe/XsWhVJURt3sciqG3yh4mA0ugi2riBcCO2vomTqzqtyZjQAiBoRpbobJRvDMtJxcH5XyC4klziRcyLAW0G8nqoatw9zC2DTcB7hLS1xjWC2ztOnVcYErJHLmmT00BNpI10/wqnw7HF9R2kgXl0QXvcSJNh7pPqrPiK0Nu6Y0tHU/O4729FCUMI1r6jhBbUcSW5idZJlsEAZiTB6oOlT8e40A0W6OJlxBBkERYjuDI7BQtfhr6Y9pTJe03P9Tf1HkufiDis1YDXKYEa
<sasa84_> Q0AfOSfqpfhGJDqDewXYwjJbB5JReiJwvEZT4VZUXxTDZHe0aOVxv2P6FL4StKkyY+LPQw5eaHFQIJRBYsbRKcV8Ouc8hoB36H6Lnhzw8aFdlR1STcgCYHpqRE7K64ihzO7tI/Z2TKjhyx7gZAIiTFoMgEmwJF4+2obieibPsdPwzXuzkuILoABy2AgkERJNuVSlF9L2YYBlgnly8sZrd5udtSoHhtD+YJLopCwcQZcREtiADAEiNY0Tn/rFSamWm4Q4ZZaT1veBqB0HfZUEZYKL+azvfMPOUQWt90Fsct79kjhG06jakktLnEBzHE5LgktZNiXZvmozAOqMd7RziJJGUQbmSLWANgfpJUkzirnnmIk3HKASYuA6YdBI0m3S67Zxo7wjhrqIa1+IdVADpkc2bM4giTEc2wGgRvalriIgbbiOkpWi7Nu
<sasa84_> It5+l/JcrVOl+8wLXBIFv8Lko8kajJxYhiDKjcI3+c7/xH3KdVHxrDQRI1yx5nTXdI4Kj/ADC4xoBF4Gp5jv5DqpJY3yRXHLHiSmQm0W1P6+SWfQDmgSRAkRtb9ICSqYyb3gmI00N8vb9F0kP06HQ/eyqjFJEs5OTHWElgA5C3u0EtjlBsJHw/IJiyt/DCq9vMJzNaJ5TzNJMG50MEfCkcRUIEdzsXG0EkbbEwbG+8JrRry5uhOgEi3LfczlblEbFzgtWYoSw/EWOEOe9rcpIAIvGsAi8dv1RcdRz0w6k7NeRzAB1oHMNEOIYBhaXuDhlEuLbA5JdBB7lxjumvC3crqbGkFpk31BJvPX9N1k6J0y+MpLTAI7y47udvobfooSriSXgMpQSSS2ZyxYuB3aSwyRNgdBCleJV3NLSCAA6DduYAke8bkb+rd
<sasa84_> NVX6FdznFz25hJdAcOcvc9oOXpDtY0Nu3AKj41dmrAkGCDl1vDjJE95HonfhQiozITCj/GuJz4mcoDmsYx8TGZsiQD2hDwlXy1bpkHTMyLjxDBt9mWxIhU+k803ZT6K4mvnkfRVrxDgCwBxtLoHyJ/JayxUkawzcZaFGYhBRWGLzYNKChcT0lKzf69MSbff6KAx1OxzajsC3XcDtvcmAFa8TSuojHUMzSL3ibm+u2+o8u6IszNEfRbla3MZMDaIJ0aJ01v5prw6vU9rL3Ph1NxcP6btLY2FnQPzXMXheZognlMXJu3KDbckA/IJvRfUY4loMg6RMaaTvM20k+ioW0QyVMnsU4xyl0WJLXAXFrkAmTaCBrrZJ4Qv2D3dZzNAENuGnX3Yidb7qMdxLK4g0XFuoIIEC0nLAiDMzslTi2uBc0yNXEudMTOk
<sasa84_> kAWPbUrtmaJGvxDKIGsZoETFrwfMd9UStiXNa18nmtAM5f8Ayi4MkWN79FXGcSykyacl5PeADlIJnlnMDAFwNDoWnj3iq53syS0khriWbszZm5iQ12XqJDTF1xWzpPVMdM2dm/uF4LczTc6WjtPyPUqEDkJdeGw4Al0yGzOs9fsFHYWnzOMxMGJBs6AZcLiQXT6qWxLGhl2giNScpEwRDt7iPVcAb4jFm+aWuaYcCcxnLPKYjXKJnr0XX1HgEHJPLAAcA8mSQCbEw0CL+8o5mJZlNR+mcNYwVJMFrhvYyQRHVwS/GK7XUWMfndJaKlzAMQ1wINtDbWdFpbOEm2qDI5ajTHxS0zl3kiZdEFHOufnJ/ue33Zk5n6kSZVe4digQQzNAkgOBblALtb80cs6EBp9e1A+r/wAmcNJHL0Atdo8oi0dTCDpMVMU
<sasa84_> IjMDMgBoGWfOTITT+LIAs0CCDzZcgJGabHt8yPJIvYcrQ11gQIttBtFjf5JjxQFzYZADSCQbfGJDiReZIsZRYCfF6efKRmc5sltzABAMyNPdF+58kzr0Xtptaw825DWk3MDK2AAL+kdCUvg67qhqVGB72DK0AhsuJPNH9theDvolOMcMmkCXEZS57oBAfDdBIuBAgDbuigszTjmYVi18SAAY2gXDv7pknuUhw+rkeHI3E2g1ahFud24O/Uaps1tkIWXzD4nQtiSEhxl5e+m03i/zsPsUx4PiQWDqn2Db7Sq47AwPT/MrWWVQG+PG5knw7CDWEFLYWnZBedR6nI0nFMUficNrB/OFLYpqY1mTP77fmnR7FS2iq8Tc1pOcwDEOA/qbBv8jPcqLq3Gb20aRF82mhm86+anqmHD2uY5oIBm/526/dRXFazK
<sasa84_> OV2WGmCQWl+UH3oa0E/QxPVOg9EmRbG1Oq6oDTEkT8QkkaybwbTNtgj4fh4DXhocM0yAJiQQbTb06JniGh1fMx5cMrSX03uZkm4zMgSRmd8gFJ4XCltRzA4i4dmzOLnNc0kF4IBaS5hEREEQtNMVZD1uCPfEwAOUXcHBpsZLNZmDf4hdL4XgwpC2VzqnvGMobYmZ2M5dmkSNQpstlxOSWthxy3LpGUNd0OaYjYiycvfmDA8NhocBlAmCZIv71yBJ89104N6OCbctacp2c6XG0kOIAkSbCLQ1OMk7OiDqXRAMggdZIi/l0RMdTDmkezLjlAnMBHUZSI37apoaGQUzRe8PcS11KQ9p+IuySS2BMnS4QAzq4GC2Q12SCGlg5g0Gcw0NmkEDXRExGG9q4ufqTJIa10kuc4i1rZnW7DqpZ9DNpmMjlOkjQgn
<sasa84_> 0jyTbiFIsvzlxIDeku1LhO8/MoQMNR4bkyPYWQ9jZLXmGgQHNdf3vek31CBqQ7KSR0Ja4gxNhAJvHkbwlsJRDgGMeAMziCQAL/1AeVwbJu7AV31BVBDqdM8pbUpwS0He8gcpix5rEoaAKzFS6A4nYmJibiY0mO2pTTi+EfVLWUzDXEvqTYzAAJFspgmO4HQLn8afaWHMbjJm3+EAizmgA5hMiRCf0sTNJ7wIsAAeSRNzF4kg6LtUBHcSDaFKmxjSDYN1sSQxoLptMvP/qluJ1QA4NGg72BIAMxcWfbzQ4hg3VK1FznEBhl7QbSOYGN7kxpqmWIrzSqva+XOPITAB3AgmBae4krgGV4siTluJN/VEpm1ykmrrafddMEvwOtr2Vs4HRgDqbn1uqTgXQ8NG+v5rQeGtsEnO9JFniLtkxSQSZegpis1PEKM
<sasa84_> xKCC2ZXqR+KsHG2k6Da6iDRa4tkA2aB2kGYO2gXUE+BLkKpiGhmNw7GiGF5GXaBMCPVSj67hiYB1qsB0kh7DmE63gIIJrJyfwNUmsymTLKjxnbs7KAWz5ElPsc0BggD/AJHt9LCPqgghB9GZuBN5En5u/QJuyoS2dzTf0+EthBBADssBZN7EDU7zKFZoAkayuoIAi+MPIw9QgweQTvzPa11+4JCb4CkH4SsHTHtKehLY5XCxBkWgW1gdEEELsH0SmMwzKbwxjQGhtIAa2DARM6nubpkNHt2aWNA6A7LiC7Ls4uhnxhgiqQAOQ6W69Nuyq3iCsRQptERkGwkQ1rhBiRcn5kboILBoz6UKZuggtix9wr/matDwOgQQU2Yv8X1H7tFxBBTspP/Z
<sasa84_> ups :\
<yang> bravo sasa
<sasa84_> sorči all
<sasa84_> hvala, hvala :P
<sasa84_> no, ste pa mal skrolal
<sasa84_> eni Å¡e zdej :P
<yang> no vsaj Excess floodala nis
<dz0ny> samrt irc client :)
<dz0ny> mah
<dz0ny> i quit
<dz0ny> LN
<sasa84_> nočko dz0ny
<zdobersek> .plosk sasa84_
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/RGczKmV.gif
<sasa84_> dz0ny: ps: a pol kt bjonda mam Å¡anso pr teb? :P
<sasa84_> hvala zdobersek :D
<dz0ny> haha
<zdobersek> dz0ny: lej kako celo ma tipac :>
<sasa84_> .gif celebrate
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/zbzNUbpFnlw8E/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> why not?? \o/
<sasa84_> wuhuuuu zdobersek
<sasa84_> .yt celebration kool & the gang
<jabuk> Kool & The Gang - Celebration (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M ♥81,506 ▶25,832,594
<yang> kaj pa praznujes sasa84_ ?
<upd> .potresi iceland
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-28
<yang> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12573364
<Pepelka13> BBC News - Fox lived in the Shard skyscraper at London Bridge
<yang> .vreme lj
<Pepelka13> »A fox is discovered living at the top of the UK's tallest building.«
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @28.08.2014 6:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92%  oblačno ploha
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:18:48, Kulminacija: 13:04:43, Sončni zahod: 19:50:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 31min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @28.08.2014 8:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:18:48, Kulminacija: 13:04:43, Sončni zahod: 19:50:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 31min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> hoi
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> sonce ane
<Sky[x]> a gremo mal lavfat zdj ? :)
<Sky[x]> ko je se sveze zunaj
<zdobersek> saso pocak
<sasa84> juhu
<napsy> dan
<Sky[x]> ja nic ist sem redy za lavfat :D
<sasa84> šibej sky, si že pozen :P
<idioterna> sasa84: kaj pa je bla guna slikca k si pejstnla
<napsy> jup
<lynxlynxlynx> idioterna: tits
<idioterna> not good enough da bi se mi dal unbase64jat
<lynxlynxlynx> nek celeb
<idioterna> aja to sm ze vidu
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je samo v css za skopirat
<idioterna> you've seen one you've seen them all
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/08/28/reg_readers_sought_for_work_as_slave_to_town_packed_full_of_sexy_brazilian_hotties/
<Pepelka13> MEN WANTED to satisfy town full of yearning BRAZILIAN HOTNESS • The Register
<Pepelka13> »'Prettier, better organised, more harmonious than if men were in charge'«
<lynxlynxlynx> it's a trap
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: DontWaitUp: Run Commands When Windows Are Closed, Resized Or On Title Change  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3zPOZgQquR4/dontwaitup-run-commands-when-windows.html
<zdobersek> priblizno neki tazga kokr v dumb & dumber?
<lynxlynxlynx> po moje so ignoramusi še vedno boljši kot pa tirani
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa najbrž vse skupaj malo postrani poročano
<zdobersek> whaaat? naaaah
<zdobersek> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/95987259835/adding-features-to-our-application
<Pepelka13> Adding features to our application - DevOps Reactions
<Pepelka13> »by Craigahertz«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] erbi: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42068/#p42068
<orion1111> http://www.indeed.com/jobanalytics/jobtrends?q=ruby%2C+rails%2C+python%2C+php%2C+javascript%2C&l=
<Pepelka13> ruby, rails, python, php, javascript, Job Trends | Indeed.com
<Pepelka13> »Research ruby, rails, python, php, javascript, job trends and the demand for ruby, rails, python, php, javascript, jobs at Indeed.com. Search all ruby, rails, python, php, javascript, jobs, and get ruby, rails, python, php, javascript, job alerts by email.«
<orion1111> na eni drugi strani sm vidu da je node cist na dnu
<orion1111> http://www.indeed.com/jobanalytics/jobtrends?q=ruby%2C+rails%2C+python%2C+php%2C+node&l=
<Pepelka13> ruby, rails, python, php, node Job Trends | Indeed.com
<Pepelka13> »Research ruby, rails, python, php, node job trends and the demand for ruby, rails, python, php, node jobs at Indeed.com. Search all ruby, rails, python, php, node jobs, and get ruby, rails, python, php, node job alerts by email.«
<upd> http://map.ipviking.com/
<Pepelka13> Norse - IPViking Live
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42069/#p42069
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Kazam Screencaster Gets Webcam And YouTube Live Support, On-Screen Mouse Click And Keyboard Indicator  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/O8PpWk11T3I/kazam-screencaster-gets-webcam-and.html
<Matthai> ooo, to je pa BigWhale avtor :-)
<idioterna> kantavtor
<Matthai> ne, to je pa Alex ... piše na koncu :-)
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] LibreOffice 4.3.1 Now Available to Download, Features 100 Bug Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pPSEKVCUnS4/libreoffice-4-3-1-now-available-download-features-100-bug-fixes
<b4d> no vsaj retino so spet usposobili v 4.3.1 verziji :D
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] erbi: Re: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42070/#p42070
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @28.08.2014 14:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:18:48, Kulminacija: 13:04:43, Sončni zahod: 19:50:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 31min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> soncno
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: (Linux) Deepin 2014.1 Released With Bug Fixes And Minor Enhancements  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/_3qdIa7UlmA/linux-deepin-20141-released-with-bug.html
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<napsy> 3oh ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Vuelta!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Uphill finish!
<idioterna> ma ksna vuelta dej
<zdobersek> ja kva pa nej, v LJ hodim amaterje gledat?
<idioterna> amaterje?
<idioterna> ljubljana je najlepse mesto na svetu, ne
<idioterna> sm jo sliku vceri
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/ljubljana-je-zaspana-z-javora.jpg
<idioterna> tam je.
<zdobersek> kaj jih je nacotu http://uwct.franja.org/rezultati.html
<Pepelka13> UCI Amater Road World Championship - Rezultati
<Pepelka13> »BELTINKA BELTINCI, Tovarna pletenin d.o.o.«
<idioterna> a to so kile :)
<idioterna> "Men 19-34"
<zdobersek> nope.
<yang> kva je blo dans v btcju, koles vec kot folka? franja?
<zdobersek> yang:  http://uwct.franja.org/
<Pepelka13> UCI Amater Road World Championship - Domov
<Pepelka13> »BELTINKA BELTINCI, Tovarna pletenin d.o.o.«
<yang> vse je blo zaprto
<yang> obvoz
<zdobersek> prekleti kolesarji.
<idioterna> ma te kolesarji so tok brezobzirni.
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] This Ubuntu Installer Bug Wipes Your Disk Without You Realising  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YEQlL4U8XS4/ubuntu-installer-bug-wipes-partitions
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to se je pa zgodil enmu
<idioterna> na IJS se mi zdi
<Sky[x]> lej tele otroke jaoo https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=516994011759904
<Pepelka13> Caio Vinys - ; smeck ! | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »-Me adicione para ser marcado nos próximos videos >> Caio Vinys !! '«
<zdobersek> http://liveuamap.com/e/2014/28-august-russian-army-tank-in-novoazovsk--httpswwwyoutubecomwatch
<Pepelka13> Map of war in Ukraine #UkraineUnderAttack
<zdobersek> https://vine.co/v/Mlriw1VJeDn
<Pepelka13> Another to share with you all of Winter the lamb 😘 he comes bouncing down the hall when called 😊
<yang2> http://www.telx.com/blog/behind-the-internet-curtain/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=blog
<Pepelka13> Behind the Internet Curtain Infographic | Blog | Telx
<yang2> http://bgr.com/2014/08/27/mozilla-firefox-os-smartphone-iphone/
<Pepelka13> Mozilla Firefox OS smartphone Intex Cloud FX compared to iPhone 1 | BGR
<Pepelka13> »Earlier this week, Mozilla unveiled its first-ever low-end smartphone for customers in India: the Intex Cloud FX. At just $33, the Firefox OS device is one of the cheapest smartphones on the market...«
<dz0ny> http://manymanyadventures.com/articles/2014/8/3/15-photos-that-will-make-slovenia-your-next-destination-to-visit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sm mel uphill finish na obali :)
<Pepelka13> 15 Photos That Will Make Slovenia Your Next Destination To Visit — Many Many Adventures
<Pepelka13> »Sebastien Blond shows you why you must add Slovenia to your list of destinations to visit.«
<yang2> nice photoshopping
<zdobersek> na vzhod ga se ni zaneslo
<yang2> http://www.wired.com/2014/08/12-startups-in-12-months/
<Pepelka13> This Guy Is Launching 12 Startups in 12 Months | Business | WIRED
<Pepelka13> »Can’t get enough of that animated GIF where Oprah unleashes a swarm of bees on her studio audience? Or the one where some guy gets hit in the face by a trashcan? You’re in luck. Soon, a new startup called Gifbook will sell you some flip books that recreate your favorite animated GIFs, so that…«
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 3.km  S od DOMŽAL @28/08/2014 19:50:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.17+N,+14.62+E
<zdobersek> VER IZ D MONEY LEBAUSKI
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] First Beta for Ubuntu 14.10 Flavors Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6i1GsfGtn2U/first-beta-ubuntu-14-10-flavors-released
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-29
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 9.km  Z od METLIKE @29/08/2014 07:00:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+15.22+E
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42071/#p42071
<zdobersek> hoi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] erbi: Re: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42072/#p42072
<napsy> hoya
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<zdobersek> hoi
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> petek je in tiskanje diplome huh
<Sky[x]> pa lep vreme in guzva na cesti proti primoski bo
<napsy> http://www.siol.net/novice/rubrikon/izjava_dneva/2014/08/janez_jansa.aspx
<Pepelka> Janez Janša: Udba obvladuje SMC | Izjava dneva - Planet Siol.net
<napsy> oh lord, he's at it again
<zdobersek1> tis but a comedy
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @29/08/2014 09:05:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.41+N,+15.06+E
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: '> 3.km'
<zdobersek> TF is that?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42073/#p42073
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> ej folk... a je repetitor fajn zadeva?
<idioterna> sasa84: repetitor cesa?
<sasa84> za wifi boost
<idioterna> hmnja
<dz0ny> ne
<yang> zivjo saska
<dz0ny> kupis boljsi ruter
<dz0ny> das na sredo stanovanja
<dz0ny> resi 90% problemov
<dz0ny> al pa ta starga ponucaš za wlan bridge
<slax0r> wireless repeater je velikokrat drazji kot pa router :)
<sasa84> d-link je ene 34€... par € več pa dobiš že fajn router
<sasa84> ma nek morm kle zrihtat...
<sasa84> če sem v tej sobi, mam tko http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3721894153
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<Pepelka> »Test your Internet connection bandwidth to locations around the world with this interactive broadband speed test from Ookla«
<sasa84> 10mb je pa download drgač
<sasa84> vsaj d bi blo mal bolš
<yang> heh
<yang> sasa84: kot ti je dzony predlagal naredi
<yang> stari router se da flashati in noter nastimas bridge mode
<sasa84> zdej je un siolov router
<yang> openwrt bo kmalu izsla nova verzija, pa poglej kateri TP-link router je najbolje podprt tam in ga kupi
<yang> ali pa vprasaj na #openwrt
<slax0r> siolov router
<slax0r> hah
<slax0r> vsak router ki ga kupis, bo boljsi :P
<slax0r> mislim da sm zalaggan, ping anyone? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42074/#p42074
<upd> jebemtiš bitcoin za 0.01 sem buy order zgrešil argh
<Sky[x]> ma kdo promocijsko kodo diplomska.si ?
<jabuk1> M 1.8 > 5.km  J od RATEČ @29/08/2014 12:29:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.45+N,+13.72+E
<dz0ny> yea we like ddos
<skyx_> obup
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: BitTorrent Sync 1.4 Gets Simplified Folder Sharing, Redesigned UI  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ECsNHmISyzE/bittorrent-sync-14-gets-simplified.html
<CrazyLemon> slax0r seriously.. have you heard about
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek '>' je sam style of output by đoni :)
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 8.km  Z od RADELJ OB DRAVI @29/08/2014 17:39:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.64+N,+15.14+E
<sasa84> idioterna: tnx za kudos
<sasa84> zdej vidm kok je gps Å¡alabajzersko zaznal pot...k d sm kr sekala nekje :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡alabajzerski telefon = Å¡alabajzerski gps :p
<yang2_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hal_Finney_(cypherpunk)
<Pepelka> Hal Finney (cypherpunk) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=571Y-4YCng4
<Pepelka> Charli XCX - Break the Rules (Miracles of Modern Science cover) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Here's our take on Charli XCX's badass new song! Download the free MP3: http://on.fb.me/wearemoms Subscribe to our channel: http://youtube.com/subscription_c...«
<zdobersek> SEKALA JE
<zdobersek> SHE'S A CHEATER, NOT A CHEETAH
<CrazyLemon> priporoča kdo kakšno kolesarsko čelado za okrog 50€ ? :)
<zdobersek> eno tako s propelerckom na vrhu
<CrazyLemon> če je aerodinamičen propelerček..tudi lahko
<zdobersek> ko se bos vozu, bos nagnu glavo naprej in propelercek se bo zacel vrtet
<zdobersek> poganju bo dinamo, ki ti bo napaju motorckev v zadnji racni
<zdobersek> (c) zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> one question..kako bom vidu kam vozim?
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sem ugotovil kakšni prasci ste specialkarji.. burja piha v prsa.. bratranec spredaj, jaz v zavetrju.. prehitimo enga na giantu
<CrazyLemon> logično se takoj zalepi za mano
<zdobersek> ce nima Kobilica s tem problemov, ne vem, zakaj bi jih mel ti
 * zdobersek brb, going to hell
<CrazyLemon> nato js grem naprej.. on Å¡e vedno v zavetrju.. in nato ko ni bilo vetra pa je spi... naprej
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vidu sm kobilico :)
<CrazyLemon> ravno včeraj ko je kolesaru kp -> izola
<CrazyLemon> legenda :)
<zdobersek> je odzdravu?
<zdobersek> dost bo.
<zdobersek> http://static.themetapicture.com/media/funny-Ryan-Seacrest-high-five-blind-man.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek takrat sem bil v avtu že.. sem bil prehiter cca. 10min
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Wallpaper Contest Closes, These Are Our 8 Faves  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EQbSB4yHrEU/best-ubuntu-wallpaper-contest-entries-1410
<zdobersek> .gif friday friday
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/hCZnraF9wWxSo/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> HUNGER OF THE PINE
<yang> http://www.neptunepinkfloyd.co.uk/photos-of-pink-floyds-new-album-the-endless-river-on-vinyl?utm_source=emailcampaign317&utm_medium=phpList&utm_content=HTMLemail&utm_campaign=See+photos+of+Pink+Floyd%27s+new+album+Endless+River
<Pepelka> Photos of Pink Floyd's New Album The Endless River on Vinyl | Neptune Pink Floyd
<Pepelka> »Acoustic Sounds has shared some photos of Pink Floyd's new studio album The Endless River they are working on for release in October 2014. Acoustic Sounds were chosen to handle the release of the d...«
<yang> http://jp.si/Berlin.jpg
<dz0ny> .imdb The Fault in Our Stars
<jabuk> The Fault in Our Stars (2014) 126 min Drama Romance
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.2/10 (70,563 glasov) MT: 69/100
<jabuk> Hazel and Gus are two teenagers who share an acerbic wit, a disdain for the conventional, and a love that sweeps them on a journey. Their relationship is all the more miraculous given that Hazel's other constant companion is an oxygen tank, Gus jokes about his prosthetic leg, and they met and fell in love at a cancer support group.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2313071897/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2582846/
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a si joku?
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> nisem gledal
<dz0ny> sam 70k se mi mal dost zdi
<dz0ny> sumim 4chan
<zdobersek> 4chan bi znegiru oceno
<zdobersek> prej raznorazne zenske s twiterattija
<zdobersek> dz0ny: nisem caku na acerjev chromebook, pa sem pol vzel Jetson TK1
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> kako boš pa to okol nosu
<dz0ny> al boš še 3d natisnu ohišje
<zdobersek> jah ne bom, a n
<zdobersek> rabim za ... stvari
<zdobersek> tri dni sem se jebu u-boot ustimat
<zdobersek> ampak ja, rabim ohisje
<zdobersek> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-30
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 9.km JV od TREBNJEGA @30/08/2014 03:39:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.84+N,+15.06+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 8.km  J od TREBNJEGA @30/08/2014 03:39:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.84+N,+15.05+E
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42075/#p42075
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42076/#p42076
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42077/#p42077
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 10.km JZ od ANHOVA @30/08/2014 11:56:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+13.51+E
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42078/#p42078
<dz0ny> .vreme Babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 23.4°C @30.08.2014 13:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:21:43, Kulminacija: 13:04:01, Sončni zahod: 19:46:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 24min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> hoi
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, a lahko kak lastnik kateregakoli HumbleBundla preveri, če mu dela download česarkoli na humblebundle.com
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 25.7°C @30.08.2014 14:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% Veter: severovzhodnik 1.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:24, Kulminacija: 13:04:57, Sončni zahod: 19:47:29
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 25min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ??
<sasa84_> jou zdobersek
<sasa84_> *hug*
<zdobersek> sasa84_: hoi
<sasa84_> ;)
<sasa84_> kje si <:O~ zdobersek?
<zdobersek> sasa84_: miskam :>
<sasa84_> oo, ful si mišek
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42079/#p42079
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42080/#p42080
<sasa84_> zdobersek: kolk je košarka?
<zdobersek> sasa84_: 20EUR
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ne vem
<sasa84_> prej so vodil ;)
<idioterna> kdo?
<sasa84_> 67:58 za naše
<sasa84_> slovenija:avstralija
<idioterna> sam avstralcom je lazje
<idioterna> k od spodi mecejo u kos
<napsy__> dan
<CrazyLemon> jutro o/
<jabuk> M 2.6 > 17.km  od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @30/08/2014 20:17:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+15.56+E
<jabuk> M 2.9 > 15.km JZ od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @30/08/2014 20:17:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.39+N,+15.43+E
<zdobersek> whoa
<zdobersek> Pojdem.
<idioterna> te hrvati ej.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: Tečaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42081/#p42081
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] erbi: Re: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42082/#p42082
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Re: [LMint 17 cinnamon_xfce] Ni iskočnega okenca za glasnost.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42083/#p42083
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] primo: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42084/#p42084
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6ZqwhB82zw
<Pepelka> The Burger King Challenge | 11 Burgers - 6,370 Calories - YouTube
<Pepelka> »3 weeks ago, Burger King issued a challenge on Instagram asking people if they were "KING" enough to eat all the different kinds of hamburgers that they offe...«
<CrazyLemon> kr trese se pri zadnjem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> js bi pr prvem ostal :)
<sasa84> uf
<CrazyLemon> sam je pa dobr..21minut je rabu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prvi je navaden hamburger
<CrazyLemon> js bi sam double whooperja
<sasa84> jsst tok kalorij pojem v parih dneh :D
<sasa84> sj vrjetn neb mogla vse to pojest
<lynxlynxlynx> welcome to the top 10 obesity index
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ta  tip v lajfu pa zihr nč kej pametnga ne počne v lajfu :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako da ne
<CrazyLemon> če služi s tem da se prehranjuje
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ena zate, k mas rad fast food http://i.imgur.com/c7haQde.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kudos to him
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny slastno!
<CrazyLemon> more pls :D
<CrazyLemon> matr...Å¡koda da ni higher resolution
<CrazyLemon> bi dal za background :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naredi higher resolution fotko..kot je ta zgoraj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj HD naj bo :D
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> evo..tudi lordu se luštajo krofi :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: nimam krofov. a lahko žemlje?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sounds kinky..go for it :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a počakam na fotko al bo to šele jutri?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: cak je treba se hrenovke skuhat
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> oo..pa to bo proper zajtrk
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> dz0ny: prid mi pomagat...rada bi še jajčja umešala
<sasa84> jajčka*
<dz0ny> mam sam nojeva :)
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> fantje, pančat grem
<sasa84> pridno bodte
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ti pa na skype
 * CrazyLemon doesnt do skype
<sasa84> bova mela pa hangout
<sasa84> u wanna see b00bs or not?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ah... nč od tebe
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i do..thats why i'm gonna google donut boobs :D
<sasa84> dz0ny: pridn bod ;)
<sasa84> jao, zdej pa kompliciraš s temi krofi
<sasa84> jst ne vem kaj bi blo bad, če bi bla slikana s štruco
<sasa84> lahkonočko all ;)
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-31
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 0.km  od TRBOVELJ @31/08/2014 08:02:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+15.06+E
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42085/#p42085
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Tečaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42086/#p42086
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu ali Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42087/#p42087
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Tečaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42088/#p42088
<CrazyLemon> od Google - "internet ne dela" # 4
<CrazyLemon>  you have to love those kind of searches :D
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx zakaj ne napišeš kje so te delavnice :)
<lynxlynxlynx> zaradi omenjene stihije
<lynxlynxlynx> za zadnjo, da vem, je imel eden od duhcev v ajdovščini
<lynxlynxlynx> manjka povezanosti in informiranja, kot vedno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ati radeon 9200 in Lubuntu ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42089/#p42089
<CrazyLemon> aja pa res je mel v ajdovščini neki
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je vse kar se spomnim da bi bilo letos :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma v mariboru so še neki meli če se ne motim
<lynxlynxlynx> pa najbrž kak mc
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo remote mouse na android telefonu za uporabo na ubuntuju?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: meh
<dz0ny> kaj ti bo to?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny da lahk iz kauca programe menjam :)
<dz0ny> buu
<dz0ny> nared metro app
<dz0ny> k ma remote
<CrazyLemon> you are so metro :)
<dz0ny> pa se iditerna te bo pol zaposlil
<dz0ny> meteor :>
<dz0ny> sry
<dz0ny> hm sam niam slabih idej jaz :>
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: namest da križanke rešuješ
<dz0ny> se pa to naučiš
 * CrazyLemon is more of a sudoku player
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko si že pri programiranju.. kako napreduje WP? :>
<dz0ny> one day in lad of one day :)
<dz0ny> land*
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi mi postavli forum pa omogočili komentiranje prek foruma na wp
<CrazyLemon> pa si ti vzameš čas
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> +z WP
<dz0ny> lahko po 19 ce mas cas
<dz0ny> zdej grem se mal sonca ujet
<CrazyLemon> 19.9 ?
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kok sonca rabiš :P
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem kosilo narest..lp
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 24°C @31.08.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:32, Kulminacija: 13:03:49, Sončni zahod: 19:45:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 22min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<orion1111> .vreme banja luka
<jabuk> Banja Luka, Bosnia and Herzegovina: 26.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Banialuca__BA/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/BKXX0001_f.html
<idioterna> zvecer bojo baje nevihte
<idioterna> zdele sam sm pa ke kej zakapla
<idioterna> ampak uglavnm ni nc
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<yang> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sup
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23°C @31.08.2014 17:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:32, Kulminacija: 13:03:49, Sončni zahod: 19:45:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 22min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: Tečaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42090/#p42090
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Slovenska Ubuntu Premešanka ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope
<CrazyLemon> da faq je goldbug messenger?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek SUP indeed
<CrazyLemon> miau :)
<zdobersek> context: http://i.imgur.com/pYHsuPj.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif miaw
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> kako angleži rečejo miau? :D
<CrazyLemon> .gif meow
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/fUIlpjQkH9PQQ/giphy.gif
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 11.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @31/08/2014 19:47:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+14.55+E
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 10.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @31/08/2014 19:42:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.3+N,+14.55+E
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/zDZCetMWJxk?t=6m6s
<CrazyLemon> haha..tole je bilo pa blizu :)
<CrazyLemon> pa a je res tako mrzlo na rogli da potrebuješ dolge??
<zdobersek> .vreme rogla
<jabuk> ARSO: Rogla (1492 m) (1492.0m): 11.3°C @31.08.2014 20:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% Veter: južni veter 3.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:18:37, Kulminacija: 13:00:30, Sončni zahod: 19:42:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 23min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na spustu niso slaba ideja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zato pa obstaja vetrovka pa je :)
<zdobersek> mhm
<CrazyLemon> .vreme mangart
<jabuk> Mangart, Italy: 33.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Mangaratu__BR/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/BRXX2814_f.html
<CrazyLemon> pfffffffffft
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to ni slab cas http://www.strava.com/segments/7400148
<zdobersek> in brez skrbi, se imam rezerve :>
<CrazyLemon> riiiiight
<zdobersek> right.
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> dez!
<CrazyLemon> 'n boobs!
<idioterna> jsm ene hude private partse dons vidu
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jGaio87u3A
<CrazyLemon> me 2 me 2
<yang> Anja Pirc se vozi vsak dan 100 km v sluzbo s kolesom, jutri ob 0750 na radio slo 1
<yang> me prav zanima ce ima tus
<yang> v sluzbi
<bilko>  :)
<sasa84> juu+huuuuuuuu
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-24
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/znanost_in_okolje/2015/08/ameriska_vlada_uradno_priznala_kanabis_unicuje_rakaste_celice.aspx
<Pepelka> Ameriška vlada uradno priznala, da kanabis uničuje rakaste celice | Znanost in okolje - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Toda daleč od tega, da bo uporaba marihuane v preostalih ameriških zveznih državah kaj kmalu tako sproščena, kot je v zvezni državi Colorado.«
<napsy> jeej
<slax0r> hja, pa jih dajmo prizgat
<CrazyLemon> a ameriško vlado?
<zdobbie> ne, ope
<slax0r> ^
<dz0ny> 1% of 1%?
<zdobbie> the fucking worst.
<napsy> woot?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mojstr pravi da je ležaj
<CrazyLemon> torej i win you lose
<jabuk1> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<zdobbie> napsy: the 0.01%-ers
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ke
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ke ke
<zdobbie> sasa84_: !
<slax0r> sasa84_: \o/
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Qupzilla Web Browser Is Searching for a New Logo  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WMI1EPZ7AsY/qupzilla-web-browser-is-searching-for-a-new-app-logo
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl imaš gaming paradise naslednji mesec v portorožu
<CrazyLemon> da ne boš spet jokal kako si zamudil :p
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to velja tudi zate ker bodo dota 2 igralci tam :D
<zdobbie> muybe even some Russians
<CrazyLemon> muybe muybe not
<navihanka> hej
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/chWVUV1lezt6tyv6gSIvxb_XXLVERN9C3FayLjBwN3z06da1YhlnUXhcPYiAM4D8q4MPJbabUKb6SH3uTDvMczviUONDHNtdijlGaco9deEgVbzLWact1zqxUQhaOskl-4keNd548di7fbDD0L77KGcqYEfUOSKDTjHlTDlg5rCve_7CFQ8Hc74agx6clpjjOtfAjP1nHirsmeEmfNbKwdmgmyjdoWhxXOqCUHwyjyORZb2MujkOHh_fKF2z7mHoXUlLRl22ufXbmpJbBKrYyzcvy46a3I1b6lslSbXhGlq4el67-F6ruSzGB3dWIQ8JSWMUovqkPNFPiU5mo2-o4vJ-iZWqSdOf4Grw084jpARt7ZX6sjMGjTwMgnbSpIp6RbXbc4lB-TzeUNUEM7hINCyr4_p
<CrazyLemon> H3BD1rkgoVxaFerAavIdbp_MMv7R_5VrLjbaxadmKUvoOcq3602NyzBhBjeaUVXckT1yntq9EbrzI06EaBXBZEESqvz8A5D1Ylft1Y5eV8A=w1218-h913-no    tega pa ne vidiš v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t ker link
<navihanka> res si nor
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/HirT6o
<CrazyLemon> sup mojca
<zdobersek> TI SI NOR
<idioterna> kdo je bil pa navihanka? :)
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> zihr zdobbie
<zdobbie> nope
<zdobbie> ocitno idioterna nekok ve, da je bil nek NPU agent
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> torej navihanka je nekdo ki laufa win7 z resolucijo 1600x900, ima pa flash, javo pa silverlight inštalirano
<CrazyLemon> ali pa je nekdo ki fejka user agent :)
<zdobbie> typical NPU agent
<CrazyLemon> not that typical *cough*
<zdobbie> how do you know
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon vem že lep cajt da je in bo gaming paradise samo ga organizira nekdo ki nima pojma + karte so velik predrage
<pitastrudl> zdaj je bil turnir v köln, nemščija, 11k folka bilo tam, karta 40€ osnovna
<pitastrudl> v portorozu pa 120€ ker so še akomodacije zravn
<pitastrudl> krneki
<pitastrudl> pa itak ne bo neki folka
<pitastrudl> ker že kvalifikacije so bile opuščene pa izvedba sramotna
<msevph> A to je turnir
<pitastrudl> da
<msevph> A za vec iger
<pitastrudl> v nemčiji je bil samo csgo
<pitastrudl> v portorozu pa se mi zdi da več iger
<pitastrudl> sam nisem prepričan
<CrazyLemon> v portorozu bo cs:go pa dota1
<CrazyLemon> dota2*
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R21PHflPP6g
<Pepelka> AXE ANTI-TRANSPIRANT | FRAIS PENDANT 48H - YouTube
<Pepelka> »AXE ANTI-TRANSPIRANT : Deviens l’homme qui ne transpire jamais, ou presque ! Reste frais et impeccable pendant 48h.«
<CrazyLemon> pravi moški uporablja old spice
<CrazyLemon> in pije schweppes tonic
<msevph> Lol
<CrazyLemon> nič lol
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: exactly http://i.imgur.com/MyZcoFA.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie thats the guy i'm talking about yea
<CrazyLemon> not a pussy like ...
<CrazyLemon> (hold on a sec)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: but u drinkin wine
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bto7zUNIMAAXFqe.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> this guy ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'm not.. its an empty glass
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: sredinec sem tebi kazal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vem ja
<CrazyLemon> you always think of me..idk
<CrazyLemon> idc*
<CrazyLemon> about*
<CrazyLemon> w/e
<msevph> Lol
<msevph> A ste gledal un yt clip od rpi2 pa snapov
<msevph> Amaze zglesa
<msevph> Da*
<msevph> Teli snapi bodo top
<msevph> Za headless rpi
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> urlpls
<msevph> https://plus.google.com/+GuidoStepken/posts/EKGjfhZecPX
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Snappy on Raspberry Pi 2Learn, howto remote administrate, install and…
<Pepelka> »Ubuntu Snappy on Raspberry Pi 2Learn, howto remote administrate, install and uninstall packages on RPi 2 from your phone. Base is the fully supported… - Guido Stepken – Google+«
<CrazyLemon> snapi
<CrazyLemon> wtf dude
<msevph> Kaj
<idioterna> ah
<idioterna> ne jsm mislu da je kej bl revolucionarnga
<msevph> Ja kul je da s fona managas software gor na pi-ju
<CrazyLemon> niso snapi ampak je snappy
<idioterna> eh
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: booooring
<dz0ny> sem mal primerjal rezultat
<dz0ny> jaz mam 1.5kh ur en pa 6k
<dz0ny> pa po rezultatih čist nč ne odstopam
<dz0ny> pa še vikendaš sm
<dz0ny> also I hear that there is crash and burn happening
<dz0ny> we should care about that more
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je boring
<dz0ny> mah un turnir
<dz0ny> you are not boring, don't worry
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja..ne vem js..baje ste vi dota playerji čist fanatiki :D sm mislu da bi mogoče rad spoznal kakšnega proja :D
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dz0ny> lol na meji smo mel teroriste :D
<dz0ny> alleged ones
<upd> https://twitter.com/WhalePanda/status/635816039553630208 /r/lol
<Pepelka> WhalePanda auf Twitter: "Meanwhile in /r/bitcoin http://t.co/poOA5tBgPV"
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-25
<upd> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> you can't explain that.
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> GMO-free salt https://twitter.com/antonioregalado/status/634744529388732416/photo/1
<Pepelka> Antonio Regalado auf Twitter: "Great lead in WSJ story today about how Whole Foods uses market power to force GMO labelling. http://t.co/u0D8QMEZmR"
<slax0r> a mogoce kdo od vas uporablja gitlab?
<slax0r> aja, jutro
<napsy> slax0r: ja
<slax0r> napsy: katero verzijo?
<napsy> nevem, zakaj?
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/asvWVt7.gif
<slax0r> ker smo upgradal na 7.13.5 in nam redis crasha vsakih par dni
<napsy> aja, mislim da se nismo upgrejdal
<napsy> je pa lih on server down tak da ne morm pogledat
<slax0r> zdaj sem se en upgrade naredu, na 7.14.0
<slax0r> upam da je kaj pofixano
<slax0r> v changelog je kar en bunch of crap
<zdobbie> who let the ops out
<napsy> slax0r: mate kaksen plugin za issue time tracking?
<napsy> kot neki milestoni sam da je per-issue
<slax0r> napsy: ne, ker za issue sef noce vstran od jire
<napsy> uh aja
<napsy> mi smo vse zmigriral na gitlab
<napsy> neki casa uporablal asano
<napsy> sam ni kul, premal integirran s kodo :)
<zdobersek> :w
<dz0ny> .yt ruby ruby ruby
<jabuk1> Kaiser Chiefs - Ruby https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qObzgUfCl28
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobersek> mudel
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/PVX9Wvp.jpg
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<CrazyLemon> http://www.networkworld.com/article/2971176/network-storage/cerns-data-stores-soar-to-530m-gigabytes.html
<Pepelka> CERN's data stores soar to 530M gigabytes | Network World
<Pepelka> »CERN's data requirements are growing at massive rates: Every experiment with its Large Hadron Collider creates 3GB of data per second. So the agency is relying on its public-private partnerships to develop new storage, networking and distributed analytics systems.«
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/na-stajerski-avtocesti-ustavili-voznika-ki-je-drvel-s-238-kilometri-na-uro.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Na Å¡tajerski avtocesti ustavili voznika, ki je drvel s 238 kilometri na uro
<Pepelka> »Policisti so na avtocesti na območju Arje vasi ustavili voznika audija, državljana BiH, ki je med Ljubljano in Mariborom vozil s hitrostjo 238 kilometrov na uro. Plačati bo moral 1.200 evrov globe, poleg tega so mu izrekli še 9 kazenskih točk.«
<napsy> da fak
<napsy> sam 9 kazenskih tock
<CrazyLemon> napsy jah ni 2x več kot omejitev :)
<napsy> mogl bi spustit
<napsy> ce vozis 1.5x preko meje
<CrazyLemon> omejitev? :)
<napsy> ode izpit
<CrazyLemon> naah..mogli bi dat tko kot v Å¡vici
<CrazyLemon> glede na plačo
<napsy> aha
<napsy> ka ce nimas rednih dohodkov?
<CrazyLemon> napsy jah..še vedno imaš avto ki gre 200+ ki je vreden nekaj denarja :)
<CrazyLemon> pa za tujce bi js dal še prepoved vožnje v državi kakšno leto :
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<napsy> mhm
<slax0r> a ve kdo mogoce tocno kako dolgo ostanejo eventi v sisbon?
<idioterna> napsy: a je jux tam
<idioterna> a mu reces da mal na irc pride
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: finland maybe?
<napsy> idioterna: lih sel na kosilo
<napsy> idioterna: bom
<idioterna> napsy: kul ja sej ni da se mudi
<idioterna> thanks
<napsy> np
<slax0r> kaj tocno pa ti kazenske tocke prinesejo ce si tujec?
<zdobbie> oy vey https://twitter.com/EvropskaSI/following
<Pepelka> Bei Twitter anmelden
<Pepelka> »Schön, dass Du wieder bei Twitter bist. Melde Dich an, um nach neuen Mitteilungen zu sehen, Dich an Gesprächen zu beteiligen und die neuesten Tweets von Leuten, denen Du folgst, zu lesen.«
<slax0r> Following - SlutRoulette
<slax0r> epic
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek what about finland?
<CrazyLemon> pa dobu sem nazaj obroč..pravi da je sam zračnost naštimal.. karkoli to pomeni
<CrazyLemon> in da je ležaj kot nov (no 2 leti star)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tam majo kazni odmerjene glede na prihodek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi v Å¡vici
<zdobersek> well I never!
<CrazyLemon> pa teslo sem vidu!
<CrazyLemon> in tesla red!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/easy-tuesday-morning-ljubljana-from-javor.jpg
<idioterna> ce ste dvoml
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si tko alpha!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek so buggy?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, as in alpha male
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i do not understand this term
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> heehee
<idioterna> en radar je kr quitnu
<idioterna> k ma dost
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> is hot outside
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28°C @25.08.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 60% južni veter 3.2 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:18:40, Kulminacija: 11:08:48, Sončni zahod: 17:58:56
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 40min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> oh hell no
<napsy> se bo vrnu dez
<CrazyLemon> samo Å¡e danes
<CrazyLemon> pol bo hot hot hot
<napsy> damn streight
<napsy> morm se v laguno it 1x
<napsy> mam neizkoriscen kupon
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Play SRT Subtitles On Top Of Any Video With Penguin Subtitle Player  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/msv5cPIJf1A/play-srt-subtitles-on-top-of-any-video.html
<napsy> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/revez-z-lacno-druzino-ki-je-za-50-000-evrov-prodajal-ledvico-je-prevarant-ki-je-hotel-vas-denar.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - 'Revež z lačno družino', ki je za 50.000 evrov prodajal ledvico, je prevarant, ki je hotel vaš denar
<Pepelka> »Po objavi oglasa, da moški, da bi preživel sestradano družino, prodaja ledvico, se je hitro pojavila množica komentarjev o mačehovski državi, pojavili so se tudi poskusi zbiranja sredstev za nesrečneža. Le, da ta ni nesrečnež, ampak prevarant, sporoča policija.«
<napsy> epif
<napsy> epic
<anny_> dan
<anny_> vsi mrtvi? :)
<napsy> nah kje
<anny_> it aliiiveee!
<anny_> mogoče je samo popočitniška depresija..
<napsy> mm ka vem
<napsy> ne pocutim se depresivno
<Matthai> https://pravokator.si/index.php/2015/08/25/supervizor-se-vedno-deluje-le-napol/
<Matthai> evo
<anny_> pol pa ok :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: could you not tho
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie not what
<idioterna> o lej anny_
<idioterna> sup
<anny_> žio
<zdobbie> banda rdeca!
<idioterna> bandjera
<anny_> zdobbie jezen?
<anny_> ti si pri ta plavih? :)
<zdobbie> NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN
<anny_> čak, ta beli manjkajo!
<idioterna> bianchi
<zdobbie> to ma LorD_DDooM cez
<idioterna> mhm
<anny_> kdor je v lj naj gre hitro pod streho
<anny_> stemnilo se je kot ob polnoči!
<idioterna> mhm prov kul je
<anny_> strašljivo
<idioterna> ma niti ni
<idioterna> sej mam...
<idioterna> https://muc-off.com/670-large_default/wet-chain-lube.jpg
<anny_> ahaha
<zdobbie> ain't no such thing as bad weather, just bad lube
<anny_> spravljam k življenju en 10 let star komp
<anny_> touchpad ne dela v lubuntu
<idioterna> a pa ga kje vidis?
<slax0r> daj gor windows
<idioterna> mislm v lsusb al pa xinput --list
<anny_> uf bolj natančno
<anny_> miš se premika, ampak ne prime klik (enter)
<anny_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/453193/tap-to-click-not-working-in-lubuntu-14-04
<Pepelka> touchpad - Tap-to-click not working in Lubuntu 14.04 - Ask Ubuntu
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> anny_: lsusb ti pol vidi to
<anny_> nimam zdaj kompa pri sebi
<anny_> očitno hrošč
<CrazyLemon> ali pa hw is b0rked
<anny_> tudi možno
<idioterna> dvomim
<anny_> Å¡katla je 10+
<idioterna> to da tap to click ne dela je ponavadi problem
<idioterna> aja tok stara
<idioterna> pol pa mogoce tut ne no
<idioterna> pri meni je bil problem da se genericno obnasa kot logitech ps/2 mouse
<idioterna> ce mas pravi driver se pa obnasa tko kot se mora
<anny_> same old story
<idioterna> ampak to je bolj problem tega da je prevec nov
<idioterna> ne prevec star
<anny_> primerna starost je 5 let? :)
<anny_> če imaš novega, ni še gonilnikov na voljo
<idioterna> ja mislm js sm najdu enga mulca
<idioterna> k je napisu driver
<idioterna> k mu je slo dost na jetra da ne deluje
<anny_> bravo
<idioterna> in sm zbuildal in dela perfektno
<anny_> srednja leta so najboljša :)
<CrazyLemon> but not really tho
<anny_> bom skušala zbrskat gonilnik
<CrazyLemon> you go girl!
 * anny_ bows
<anny_> že samo da kaj dela na taki kišti je čudež
<idioterna> anny_: povej tocn model
<anny_> nimam ga v bližini
<anny_> povem kasneje
<idioterna> jure@ponder:~$ sudo dmidecode  | grep Product
<idioterna>         Product Name: UX303LA
<idioterna> tkole najlazje
<anny_> ok
<dz0ny> I don't get this one https://github.com/pangee/Migrating-from-PHP5.6.x-to-PHP7.0.x
<Pepelka> pangee/Migrating-from-PHP5.6.x-to-PHP7.0.x · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Migrating-from-PHP5.6.x-to-PHP7.0.x - 迁移PHP5.6到PHP7指南«
<CrazyLemon> me neither..mostly because its in japanese(?)
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> china
<dz0ny> baidu is not japan
<dz0ny> Last year, about 3.9 million Chromebooks were shipped in the education sector, an increase in unit sales of more than 310 percent compared with the previous year, IDC said.
<CrazyLemon> jp.. ogromno Å¡ol v US of A imajo chromebooke
<CrazyLemon> kako zvem zakaj se je PC rebootal?
<CrazyLemon> vem uro
<CrazyLemon> pregledal sm /var/log/
<CrazyLemon> ampak vse je prepisano
<CrazyLemon> torej samo boot log je
<CrazyLemon> elektrike pa ni zmanjkalo ker vidim na routerju
<slax0r> skonfiguriraj loge da se ne prepisejo?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r torej ob vsakem bootu nov log? that sounds a shitload of logs
<dz0ny> or just cat last_log
<CrazyLemon> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root              utmp  292584 avg 15 23:59 lastlog
<CrazyLemon> nič se ni spreminjal lastlog
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nah
<slax0r> logrotate
<slax0r> da mas vsaj zadnje 4 loge
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a nimaš systemd?
<zdobersek> u wot m8
<CrazyLemon> http://pastebin.com/hqD4GBW0
<Pepelka> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 359085 avg 25 09:48 syslog.1 -rw-r--r-- 1 - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne
<dz0ny> jurnalctl -XE
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: U WOT M8
<CrazyLemon> torej 13:30 se je rebootal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie WOT WOT
<zdobbie> PID 1 PID BEST
<CrazyLemon> in ti so vsi 'fresh' logi
<CrazyLemon> slax0r se že rotatea daily syslog.. pa weekly vse ostalo
<CrazyLemon> hm..syslog se vendarle ni prepisal
<CrazyLemon> meh..ja se je
<CrazyLemon> Aug 25 13:30:37 pingo rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="7.4.4" x-pid="873" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] start
 * CrazyLemon marks this one as unsolved
<dz0ny> it was APU
<CrazyLemon> impossibru
<idioterna> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a6LZ9Nb_700b.jpg
<CrazyLemon> anny_ https://plus.google.com/events/cmnomclu8vehu5g147g3unljq78
<Pepelka> Varnost in zasebnost na internetu - Google+
<Pepelka> »Društvo LUGOS in Kiberpipa v okviru mreže nevladnih organizacij za informacijsko družbo (NVO-VID) prirejata izobraževanje o varnosti in zasebnosti na internetu, ki bo potekalo v sredo, 26. in četrtek 27. avgusta ob 17:00 uri v knjižnici Otona Zupančiča, Kersnikova ulica 2, Ljubljana.Spregovorili bomo o naslednjih temah:* Zasebnost in socialna omrežja* Kako poskrbimo za anonimnost na internetu* Kako najti strokovnjaka za varnost?Poleg kratki
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: .1 nimas?
<anny_> CrazyLemon, hvala
<anny_> a to bo eno predavanje v dveh deli ali dvakrat ista delavnica?
<napsy> ve kdo zakaj se je zrusu server pri dodeljevanju stipendij?
<zdobersek> napsy: ni v Go spisan
<napsy> :)
<anny_> ker je od M$ :P
<CrazyLemon> anny_ verjetno večdelno
<anny_> aha, hvala
<CrazyLemon> slax0r mam ja..sam je od včeraj
<anny_> jutri ne morem, v četrtek pa mislim da bo šlo
<anny_> samo verjetno je za večje n00b€ od mene
<CrazyLemon> slax0r danes je zadnji entry 13:29 crontab se zalaufal..nato 13:30:xx syslog pa spet začel beležit nov boot log
<CrazyLemon> anny_ pojma nimam kaj je namen... piše da je za nevladne organizacije
<dz0ny> ker je JVM, pa ne zna nekdo nastavit threads limit
<dz0ny> in potem pozre cel ram
<CrazyLemon> baje so meli 100 req/s
<dz0ny> right
<anny_> bila sem že na podobnem predavanju in je bil dolgčas...za pingvine 3/4 stvari ni bilo aktualnih
<dz0ny> to je 3,5GB sam za server
<CrazyLemon> anny_ prašaj na g+ ali pa fb :)
<anny_> ni panike
<zdobersek> dz0ny: RAMa?
<CrazyLemon> seveda je!!! we need to know!
<anny_> vedno se kaj naučiš...tudi če samo to, da se ti ni treba učiti, ker že znaš :P
<dz0ny> zdobersek: rss
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: od kej ti ta informacija?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny neuradna.. neimenovani vir
<CrazyLemon> NDA
<slax0r> zdobersek: http://trgovina.mercator.si/wcsstore/Zivila/images/products/a085/5900300594894_large.jpg ?
<Matthai> anny_, http://matthai.owca.info/varnost_is_2014.pdf
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Matthai> načeloma bo jutri tole
<zdobersek> slax0r: too fatty
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nekje v novicah sem zasledil :)
<slax0r> zdobersek: saj gres se pa potem gonit par 10km
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> rama..niga pls.. becel pro-activ!
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a ti predavaš ali si samo priskrbel gradivo?
<Matthai> jaz predavam
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..ker nisi nikjer omenjen :D vsaj js nisem zasledil :)
<slax0r> zdobersek: gonit, as in, bicikl
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kak ni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje
<dz0ny> savich že tri tedne tvita o tem :>
<zdobersek> slax0r: 10km? please!
<slax0r> zdobersek: par 10km
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma ne sledim savichu :D
<slax0r> 10-99 :P
<zdobersek> slax0r: 20km? please!
<slax0r> odvisno kolk si se najedel rame
<zdobersek> mene savich blokiru
<zdobersek> too l33t
<anny_> hvala Matthai <3
<slax0r> a dule?
<slax0r> no zdaj ko ste vsi tukaj, a kdo ve kako dolgo se dogodki zadrzijo v sisbon?
<slax0r> nekje sem slisal 3 leta
<slax0r> lahko to kdo potrdi?
<dz0ny> k vi bedu kaj je sisbon
<dz0ny> but ja 3 leta :>
<dz0ny> sisak bon?
<slax0r> sisbon, ta sistem ki ga imajo banke kjer se belezi tvoje financno stanje
<slax0r> posojila, neplacila, limiti, itd.
<anny_> beleži ne finačno stanje, ampak boniteto
<slax0r> in ce gres kam po posojilo to ponavadi prezvecijo in se na podlagi tega odlocijo ce ti odobrijo ali ne
<anny_> tvojo sposobnost plačevanja obveznosti v roku
<slax0r> moja sposobnost tam definitivno ni vidna, ker nimam racuna v sloveniji, vec
<slax0r> sem pa ga mel, in pozabil ukiniti, in so mi nabili stroske vodenja, za kar so zapisali v sisbon
<slax0r> in sedaj me hecajo za leasing
<slax0r> zarad 20eur -.-
 * CrazyLemon da slax0rju 20 €
<CrazyLemon> a boš spet VW kupil? če ne.. ne dam 20€!
<anny_> slax0r - vse piše na njihoi strani
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: 20eur je ze dolgo placanih, samo je zavedeno da je bila blokada racuna gor
<anny_> http://sisbon.si/sl/informacije-o-sistemu-sisbon/podatki-v-sisbon
<Pepelka> Sisbon - Podatki v SISBON
<Pepelka> »Sisbon - Podatki v SISBON«
<slax0r> tako da ne rabim 20eur :P
<anny_> le da NE verjamem, da res beležijo samo 4 leta
<anny_> rabiš več, a ti nočejo dati :)
<slax0r> ocitno se zarad tega nekoc neplacila bojijo da jim lizinga ne bom placeval, ceprav trenutnega placujem redno
<slax0r> w/e/
<slax0r> w/e*
<slax0r> anny_: dali bi, samo bi moral dat enkrat vec pologa, kar pa nocem
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pejt na drug leasing
<anny_> predvidevam, da je blokada več kot 4 leta?
<slax0r> anny_: kako mislis?
<slax0r> blokada racuna je bila max leto dni
<slax0r> niti to ne
<anny_> so že pretekla 4 leta?
<slax0r> ne, cca 2 leti
<anny_> aw
<slax0r> se da to kaj porihtat da to kaj zbrisejo?
<anny_> lahko poskusiš drugje, kot je rekel Krejzi...niso povsod tako natančni
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: saj bi, sam drugi ziher tut to preverjajo
<anny_> mogoče ti bodo dali milejše pogoje
<CrazyLemon> slax0r mogoče pa niso tako 'strict' in ne gledajo teh 20€
<slax0r> mja...
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kateri leasing pa je ta sedaj?
<CrazyLemon> hypo?
<slax0r> summit
<CrazyLemon> ah porsche..sux
<slax0r> ali ta katerega sedaj placujem? sedaj placujem hypoju ja
<CrazyLemon> pejt informativno na VBS
<slax0r> sam hypo se naj kar lepo u rit bajsne...
<slax0r> kolk problemov z njimi
<anny_> poskusi na sberbank
<slax0r> neko spreminjanje racunov
<slax0r> imena firme
<anny_> banka koper
<slax0r> ponovne registracije
<slax0r> ne vem kaj se vse
<slax0r> anny_: ja, saj AH mi se trenutno proba nekaj resit, ce ne bo pa slo pa ne vem
<slax0r> nimam niti toliko potrebe po novem avtu
<idioterna> jsm su na delavsko hranilnco
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/znanje/infoteh/spar-je-po-dolgem-casu-nov-poudnik-mobilne-telefonije.html ?
<Pepelka> Spar je po dolgem času nov ponudnik mobilne telefonije
<napsy> a na odobravanje kredita kj vpliva kolikokrat si sel v limit?
<Pepelka> »Trgovska veriga začne jutri prodajati predplačniške pakete. Z njimi bo nagovarjala mlade, upokojence in tujce.«
<idioterna> kr awesome so far
<anny_> napy - jap
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zaradi e-bančništva?
<idioterna> pa 4x cenejs k skb
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> *napsy
<idioterna> pa zato k znajo mail poslat takoj ko pride priliv
<anny_> ja
<CrazyLemon> sm slišal da imajo kr vredu na delavski ja
<slax0r> ravno na DH sm pozabu racun zapret :D
<zdobersek> unicredit bestcredit
<napsy> anny_: gledajo tut dejanski znesek al sam dejstvo da si prekoracu
<idioterna> slax0r: kaj ti pa ni blo kul tam
<slax0r> idioterna: v avstrijo sem sel delat in mam vse tam
<idioterna> sicer si bil pa zadovoljen?
<idioterna> ker js mam do zdej ok izkusnje
<slax0r> ja, nobenih problemov
<idioterna> kul
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sploh ni slab deal.. za 7€ dobiš 1500 enot
<slax0r> karkol sm rabu se je dal zmenit
<idioterna> mislm sej tut na skb sm bil zadovoljen
<anny_> tudi znesek limita
<idioterna> ampak na poslovni resitvi ne vidm prometa od kreditnih
<slax0r> kak minikredit, limit, kaj takega, brez problema
<idioterna> pa dragi so ko zafran
<idioterna> ja sej na skb mam se ene 20k kreditov zdej
<idioterna> bom vrnu pa spokal stran
<anny_> skb sucks
<slax0r> zakaj pa se na DH ne zmenis da pri njih vzames kredit, pa ti na skb pokrijejo?
<anny_> nlb enako
<idioterna> ja k ne rabm
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> kredite sm zato vzel k je euribor 0% zdej
<idioterna> pa pac na skb sm un
<anny_> ne bo vedno
<idioterna> gold and platinum
<idioterna> ja sej ne mislm met forever kreditov
<slax0r> aja, pa potem se ti z obrestmi ne splaca
<idioterna> mislm sej loh vrnem v par tednih
<idioterna> sam ni mi treba
<idioterna> bl se mi je splacal kupvat vrednostne papirje zdej k je grcija na psu pa je vse cheap
<slax0r> anny_: drgac pa mislim da se ne zabelezi takoj ce prekoracis limit
<idioterna> kokr bi se mi splacal prodajat
<slax0r> moras bit neki casa v neg. stanju
<idioterna> efektivno mam pod 3% letno obrestno mero pr teh kreditih
<idioterna> donosi so pa v povprecju 5+
<anny_> http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?178,6779427
<Pepelka> neodobritev kredita zaradi prekoračitve za 36 eur :: Financiranje :: MedOverNet (Tema: 6779427)
<Pepelka> »Danes sem bila na banki (NLB), ker potrebujem kredit. 15000 eur, doba odplačevanja 7 let, poplačilo starega, poplačilo limita, ker sem vsak mesec do daske v limitu, ki bi se ga rada rešila pa še malo gotovine. Imam zlat račun, stanov. kredit pri njih, komitent sem 10 let, korektno posluje. In me kl«
<slax0r> anny_: I take it back
<slax0r> mja, to so potem te bedne finte
<slax0r> k te dobesedno jebejo za par evrckov
<slax0r> a na drugi strani so ljudlje ki imajo dolgove v petih ali vec stevilkah pa jim nihce nic ne more...
<CrazyLemon> jah..če bi mel veze bi ti dal par milijonov pa jih sploh ne bi rabu vrnit!
<CrazyLemon> tko pa..je..t ga!
<anny_> slax0r
<anny_> http://sisbon.si/images/priloga1_zahteva_za_izpis.pdf
<slax0r> anny_: to ze uredim, poznam nekoga na koprski banki
<slax0r> sam sm biu res prav sokiran
<slax0r> k me klice iz AH pa me vprasa ce sm biu js kdaj kaj dolzan, kak obrok al kaj
<anny_> mislim, da banke poročajo mesečno
<anny_> nisem pa zihr
<slax0r> ma kak obrok neki, vse redno placujem
<slax0r> potem sm se spomnu na to fiasko z tem racunom
<slax0r> ffs
<anny_> jeba to
<anny_> bodi vesel, da si v sloveniji
<slax0r> le why?
<anny_> v USA gledajo tudi povprečje ocen na faksu...to vpliva na tvojo boniteto
<slax0r> ah, US of A...
<slax0r> nekak nima zelje sploh tam bit :P
<slax0r> neglede na to kaj vse vpliva na mojo boniteto :P
<anny_> pri njih je to malo drugače, ker ti nihče ne šenka ocene...pa tudi padeš lahko bolje kot omara po stopnicah
<anny_> če si vpisan na dovolj prestižen faks po ocenah sklepajo na tvoj prihodnji zaslužek...ni neumna fora
<slax0r> sam ni mi jasno, dal sm placilne, bancne izpiske use, kjer se lepo vidi kolk mam, pa se regres je biu zdaj umes, tk da je ena placa dvojna in bi lahk not spravu 5 slov. povprecnih plac, a potem se pa zapicijo v 20eur :D
<slax0r> jebi ga, their loss
<idioterna> ce hoces dobit kredit mors najprej dokazat da ga ne rabs
<idioterna> men so takoj dal 20k na skb
<idioterna> cist nc kompliciral
<idioterna> ko so hotl euribor+4% sm reku da +2% bi se vzel, vec pa ne
<idioterna> in sm pol dobu 2.5 pa sm reku ajde nej bo
<idioterna> nism vedu da se da tko barantat na bankah
<idioterna> ampak zgleda je easy
<idioterna> sam traja ksn tedn
<slax0r> ja sj lej, js bi lahk dal 50% pologa, ampak ga nocem, v AH so rekl da uzamejo mojga starega not, dajo novega ven, in sam podpisem, nic drugega
<slax0r> in ce hocejo bojo tak nardil kt so rekl
<idioterna> kaj je AH?
<slax0r> avtohisa
<idioterna> aja ti za avto to rabs
<slax0r> da
<idioterna> tist je mal drugac uresnic
<idioterna> ce ti banka ne da je itak butasta
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxJQBpBYHss
<Pepelka> Let Graava save your best memories. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Graava - https://getgraava.com - Meet Graava the first video camera that uses artificial intelligence to identify and automatically edit the best moments of ...«
<slax0r> idioterna: zakaj drugac?
<idioterna> ja k ce mas kasko jim je itak dost vseen naceloma
<idioterna> ne pusijo vec k par 10% v najslabsem primeru
<slax0r> no ja, je ze riziko
<slax0r> ce avto kupim
<slax0r> leto dni vozim k budala
<slax0r> ne servisiram nic
<slax0r> avto je dobesedno zanic
<slax0r> prek zav. pa se to ne da potem porihtat
<slax0r> in ga morajo ful pod ceno prodat
<anny_> lp
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> slax0r: ja, ampak to sam ce defaultnes
<slax0r> defaultnes?
<idioterna> ja pac da ti nimajo vec cesa rubit
<idioterna> bankrotiras
<idioterna> osebni stecaj pa to
<idioterna> pa se pol pac
<idioterna> mors ostat reven
<idioterna> ce ne ti hitr spet rubijo
<slax0r> to meni mislim da ne morejo, ker nimam cisto nic v slo
<idioterna> pol jih pa mogoce to moti :)
<idioterna> itak si zdej eu citizen
<idioterna> tko da to ni vec tak problem
<slax0r> ni vec _tak_ problem ja, se je pa zmeraj rahel problem
<slax0r> definitivno se tezje zrihta kot ce bi imel vse v slo
<idioterna> odpri rajs pr ksni resni banki racun
<idioterna> men je kolega svetoval nordea bank :)
<slax0r> nordea bank?
<slax0r> trenutno mam pri sparkasse
<idioterna> ja itak je vazn sam da je eurozone banka
<upd_> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/revez-z-lacno-druzino-ki-je-za-50-000-evrov-prodajal-ledvico-je-prevarant-ki-je-hotel-vas-denar.html a to je kaznivo
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - 'Revež z lačno družino', ki je za 50.000 evrov prodajal ledvico, je prevarant, ki je hotel vaš denar
<Pepelka> »Po objavi oglasa, da moški, da bi preživel sestradano družino, prodaja ledvico, se je hitro pojavila množica komentarjev o mačehovski državi, pojavili so se tudi poskusi zbiranja sredstev za nesrečneža. Le, da ta ni nesrečnež, ampak prevarant, sporoča policija.«
<zdobbie_> oooold
<upd_> a da ta novica je res cele 3 ure stara :)
<slax0r> oooooold
<idioterna> pocakte da se yang pejstne
<idioterna> boste pol boojal
<slax0r> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/revez-z-lacno-druzino-ki-je-za-50-000-evrov-prodajal-ledvico-je-prevarant-ki-je-hotel-vas-denar.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - 'Revež z lačno družino', ki je za 50.000 evrov prodajal ledvico, je prevarant, ki je hotel vaš denar
<Pepelka> »Po objavi oglasa, da moški, da bi preživel sestradano družino, prodaja ledvico, se je hitro pojavila množica komentarjev o mačehovski državi, pojavili so se tudi poskusi zbiranja sredstev za nesrečneža. Le, da ta ni nesrečnež, ampak prevarant, sporoča policija.«
<slax0r> BRAND NEW INFORMATION
<upd_> a 3h je staro
<idioterna> ja about 12 years in internet time
<zdobersek> fyfi (04:36:03 AM) napsy: http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/revez-z-lacno-druzino-ki-je-za-50-000-evrov-prodajal-ledvico-je-prevarant-ki-je-hotel-vas-denar.html
<lynxlynxlynx> pač je nekdo že 3 ure prej tu objavil
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - 'Revež z lačno družino', ki je za 50.000 evrov prodajal ledvico, je prevarant, ki je hotel vaš denar
<Pepelka> »Po objavi oglasa, da moški, da bi preživel sestradano družino, prodaja ledvico, se je hitro pojavila množica komentarjev o mačehovski državi, pojavili so se tudi poskusi zbiranja sredstev za nesrečneža. Le, da ta ni nesrečnež, ampak prevarant, sporoča policija.«
<lynxlynxlynx> ^
<zdobersek> 11:36 po vasem casu
<upd> aa :) me ni bilo tu
<zdobersek> 13:36, pardon
<zdobersek> INEXCUSABLE
<CrazyLemon> silence! i kill you!
<zdobbie_> you kill intelligence!
<idioterna> intelligence kills itself
<zdobbie_> limun is no intelligence
<idioterna> that's why he won't suicide
<zdobbie_> yay
<CrazyLemon> i will kill myself right now just to prove you wrong!
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<zdobbie_> twas not a dare
<zdobbie_> u aint that stupid
<napsy> a je mozno dobit stanovanjsi kredit brez hipoteke?
<napsy> aja zgleda da se da
<yang> ja, pr "Vrati nam duplo d.o.o."
<CrazyLemon> napsy ne vem zakaj se ne bi dalo.. ker ti itak banka zarubi stanovanje če nisi sposoben odplačat
<napsy> ja, sj zdj vidim, recimo ce mas dobo odplacevanje do 15 let lahka sam z zavarovalno premijo
<napsy> vsaj pri sberbank
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Plasma 5.4 Is Out And It’s Packed Full Of Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/04lb4iitmYY/plasma-5-4-new-features
<yang> Cakam na zacetek joncerta
<yang> koncerta
<CrazyLemon> ful zanimivo!
<zdobbie> plz
<zdobbie> tell moar
<yang> pijem ledeni caj in jem tunin sendvic
<yang> zdej se ni zanimivo, potem pa bo
<CrazyLemon> ne za osebo ki bo zravn tebe!
<CrazyLemon> upam da imaš kak 'mint' pri sebi!
<yang> mint
<yang> linux mint ?
<CrazyLemon> mint as in osvežilni bonbonček
<CrazyLemon> sup R33D3M33R
<upd> a ve kdo kako je zdej z vpisom na faks, če že imaš eno diplomo a se normalno vpišeš, al posebaj kot diplomant
<upd> sem že našal..
<zdobbie> yang: ksn koncert?
<CrazyLemon> bepop reunion
<zdobbie> NE SEKIRAJ SE
<zdobbie> PA CE SE VSE POKVARI
<zdobbie> TO SE NE IZPLACA
<zdobbie> NE SEKIRAJ SE
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://shrani.si/f/33/rV/4d6G78FP/igo-nextgen-1.jpg nov iGo
<zdobbie> JUSTICE FOR SNOWDEN http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/08/meet-the-crayfish-species-named-after-nsa-whistleblower-edward-snowden/
<Pepelka> Meet the crayfish species named after NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Crayfish's commercial name in the pet trade is "orange tip" or "green orange tip."«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suT6UlwlZO0
<Pepelka> Introducing The Female Viagra - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Thanks to Vagalis, now women have a pill to stimulate sexual arousal. It just takes a little while to kick in... More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team ...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> there are better ways
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/easy-tuesday-morning-javor-fast-suni.jpg
<idioterna> na primer
<CrazyLemon> Tesla will also begin selling branded cycling jerseys in October.
<CrazyLemon> I WANT IT!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: naprintat si dej http://www.jekloruse.si/rocno-orodje/vrtno-orodje/teslo/
<Pepelka> Teslo | Jeklo Ruše
<Pepelka> »izdelano iz visokokakovostnega jekla (Ck45); kovano; kaljeno; ročno brušeno in polirano; nasajeno na bukov ročaj.       Vsestransko orodje pri vrtnarskih      …«
<idioterna> na dres
<idioterna> bukov ročaj, si morš mislt.
<yang> Odličen koncert Vlada Kreslina z gosti
<yang> idioterna: a so za kej te sekire, mislim tko uporabne pa to za razlicne stvari (npr. za po seksu?) http://m.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/po-seksu-ga-je-mahnila-s-sekiro
<Pepelka> Po seksu ga je mahnila s sekiro | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Nada Rozman je načrtovala popoln umor, a ji je spodletelo.«
<idioterna> slovenskenovice.si?
<idioterna> ti prcakujes da bom js to pogledu al kako
<idioterna> teslo drugac ni sekira
<yang> Ja, če že promoviras sekire
<idioterna> sam mestno dete tega ne more vedet
<idioterna> k tut sekire ne zna prov prjet!
<yang> ja tist tvoj link sem odpru
<yang> pa je sekira
<idioterna> ne, teslo je
<yang> Super cepilka
<idioterna> tist je verjetn reklama al pa kej
<idioterna> za po seksu je najbol dremež
<yang> kaj pa neznosti ?
<yang> a to kr preskocis ?
<yang> eni pravjo da je za po seksu najboljs cigaret
<Matthai> ja nežnosti so pa s sekiro
<yang> Moji je vedno pasal pogovor po seksu, tko da nisem hotu bit teslo da b ikar zaspal
<yang> pa cigaret ji je pasal
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> js sm pogovor vedno mel pred odnosom
<yang> odvisn kdaj seksas
<yang> ce se ni ura za spanje
<yang> lahko se kako reces
<idioterna> hja
<idioterna> bi mogu vnest v ksno preglednico vse ure
<idioterna> da bi loh dal iskren odgovor
<yang> ampak ti ponavad hodis nazaj na IRC pol ?
<idioterna> hm?
<yang> po seksu
<idioterna> ja kadar sem po spolnem odnosu se ziv ponavad eventuelno pridem tut do racunalnika ja
<idioterna> ni sicer da bi se mi neki zlo mudil
<yang> no v glavnem koncert je bil kr fajn
<yang> vse razprodano
<yang> odpel je tudi par starih iz repertoarja Martina Krpana
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> a politicen song
<yang> Moje jutro
<yang> Al novo jutro al kaj je
<idioterna> a to je martin krpan?
<idioterna> dvomm
<metalcamp> tvoje jutro?
<yang> ja
<idioterna> to ni martin krpan
<yang> Mel je zasedbo 100 pevcev zbor
<metalcamp> ni ne, to je njegova
<yang> in so odpeli en song od Martin Krpana, za kerga je reku da ga niso izvedli od razpada
<metalcamp> kje je bil koncert?
<yang> nevem kero pesem, k sem prvic slisu
<yang> v Krizankah
<yang> so snemal, bo po TVju enkrat
<yang> pa kr tecni so bli ce je kdo s telefonom hotu kako fotko narest, so opozarjal ljudi
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdlqtcL5WVc
<Pepelka> Ali En - Sirni Mesni (Burek) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ali En, singer from Slovenia, sings about Burek«
<yang> od Visine se zvrti
<yang> so izvedli
<yang> pa Se je Cas, da izvem
<metalcamp> idioterna: http://www.radiomars.si/glasba/koncertracija/burek-karaoke
<Pepelka> Burek karaoke | MARÅ 
<Pepelka> »»Zadeta si lepa Ljubljana, zadeta si vedno bolj, zadeta si lepa Ljubljana, pozab'la na rock'n'roll« so samo eni izmed verzov albuma Smetana za frende, ki jih po prvem poslušanju ne dobiš več iz glave. Legenda slovenskega hip-hopa se je po dolgem času spet vrnil na glasbene odre. Tokrat ga je v to prisilila 15. obletnica njegovega drugega albuma z naslovom Smetana za frende. Vabilo kluba Satchmo je obetalo veliko nostalgije.«
<yang> Pa tisto "zdaj sem v tej hisi, v svoji zlati hisi"
<yang> no ta zadnja spada pod "Se je cas"
<metalcamp> roko na srce, meni kreslin že preseda. saj je dosegel nekaj, obdobje martina krpana je kul...
<metalcamp> na večini koncertov ima en in isti repertoar
<yang> meni pa se zdi, da ima zelo razlicne izvedbe
<yang> ker tudi vedno povabi druge goste
<yang> tokrat je povabil 100 clanski zbor, enega kubanskega pevca, dva violinista, oceta
<metalcamp> mogoče bi ga pa moral iti poslušat na bolj kultivirane place :)
<yang> ja sej kje pa sploh se koncertira , jaz sem ga samo v LJ poslusal
<yang> Lani sem dva tedna pred koncertom zelel kupiti karto za Cankarjev dom, pa je blo ze vse razprodano
<metalcamp> kje? na 'vsakem drugem' večjem dogodku od prekmurja do ptuja s postankom v mariboru
<yang> ja vidis, na oni konec pa ne hodim
<yang> 2x letno je v Ljubljani in takrat grem, ce uspem
<metalcamp> samo v cankarjevem je že publika drugačna
<metalcamp> oz. samo vzdušje kot na neki večji veselici, četudi se le ta imenuje festival
<metalcamp> sem pa bil pred dvema mescema na buena vista v cankarjevem in so me ful navdušili
<metalcamp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peiGFJ3FjRs
<Pepelka> Buena Vista Social Club - Adios Tour - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Buena Vista Social Club, Cankarjev dom, Ljubljana, 23.6.2015, A/V: Iphone 6+«
<yang> Ja, jst sem bil pred stirimi leti, za ta dogodek pred dvemi meseci pa ni bilo vec kart
<idioterna> metalcamp: slis se grozn :)
<metalcamp> posnetek ali izvedba na splošno? :)
<idioterna> kritika
<yang> http://jp.si/koncerti/20120718-BVSC/
<metalcamp> aja, pri alienu smo
<metalcamp> ja
<metalcamp> je bilo kar nekaj hude krvi s strani publike glede tega
<yang> Omara je dobra
<metalcamp> men je blo zanimivo gledat, ko sta z možem zaplesala
<metalcamp> če bom jaz pri the letih vsaj pol toliko gibčen...
<yang> ja
<yang> to se spomnim
<yang> da st aplesaa
<yang> da sta plesala
<yang> pa cisto dol se je sklonila
<yang> tok da ni sla spage delat
<metalcamp> :)
<yang> http://jp.si/koncerti/20120718-BVSC/.t/DSC02337-18.html
<metalcamp> pa solo izvedbe tipa na bata bobnih ne bom nikoli pozabil
<yang> http://jp.si/koncerti/20120718-BVSC/.t/DSC02337-17.html
<metalcamp> s prsti, dlanmi, komolci, you name it
<metalcamp> uau
<metalcamp> kolk je, blizu 80, ne?
<yang> 1930 letnik
<metalcamp> uf
<metalcamp> 85 torej
<yang> ja
<yang> mislim, da je ona se edina ziveca od originalne zasedbe
<yang> ali pa morda niti ona ne vec
<yang> Ibrahim Ferer je bil se eden
<yang> pa je ze pokojen
<metalcamp> ja
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibrahim_Ferrer
<Pepelka> Ibrahim Ferrer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<metalcamp> ravnokar gledam
<metalcamp> associated acts: gorillaz
<metalcamp> ?
<metalcamp>  In 2001 he appeared on the track "Latin Simone (¿Qué Pasa Contigo?)" on the self-titled debut album of virtual band Gorillaz.
<metalcamp> aa
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papi_Oviedo
<Pepelka> Papi Oviedo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> ta je zgleda moz od Omare
<metalcamp> ja
<yang> no tadva sta se ziveca, zgleda je se neki drugih
<yang> sam so verjetno prevec betezni da bi nastopali
<metalcamp> možno
<metalcamp> saj so vsake toliko kaj pripomnili, samo kaj, če s španščino nisem na ti
<metalcamp> v parterju je bilo še kar nekaj sedežev prostih
<yang> aja ?*
<metalcamp> verjetno akreditacije
<yang> verjetno je bil parter za povabljence ki niso prisli, ker jaz nisem mogel vec dobiti kart preko CD spletne strani
<metalcamp> cca mesec pred začetkom so bile karte samo še zgoraj na tribunah
<yang> mislim, da je bil tiste dni tudi koncert riblje corbe oz parnog valjka
<yang> oz.
<yang> maja je bla Buena vista ?
<metalcamp> ne
<metalcamp> junija
<metalcamp> jazz festival je bil tam
<metalcamp> po bueni visti
<yang> aja
<metalcamp> nekaj precej dobrih izvajalcev so imeli
<metalcamp> na žalost nisem mogel it
<yang> letos nisem poznal nobenih za Jazz
<yang> nekih vecjih imen kot lanska leta ni bilo
<yang> vecjih v smislu mainstreama
<yang> Prej sta bili gostji nenneh Cherry in Macy Gray
<metalcamp> u najs
<metalcamp> macy je bila tudi na lentu enkrat
<metalcamp> jaz se že zadnjih nekaj let držim prakse, bolj neznano je, boljše je
<yang> http://jp.si/koncerti/20120703-53_Jazz/.t/DSC01517.html
<metalcamp> recimo tele sem spoznal čisto po naključju
<metalcamp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASe0KBOAYjo
<Pepelka> The Kandinsky Effect - Johnny Utah - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"Johnny Utah" by The Kandinsky Effect from the album Synethesia, released by Cuneiform Records. Available for purchase on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/al...«
<metalcamp> čist kul pobje :)
<metalcamp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x_wNUmiFC4
<Pepelka> The Kandinsky Effect - Girl/Boy Song (Aphex Twin) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Willamette University. Salem, OR. 2011 New Album "Synesthesia" released january 2013 on Cuneiform Records Booking : www.sgentnation.com/the-kandinsky-effect ...«
<yang> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042597389/kultura/glasba/se-torej-zares-premika
<metalcamp> veš mogoče kaj je z jašo lorenčičem? že nekaj časa nisem zasledil nič o njem
<yang> ne poznam
<metalcamp> večerov recenzist
<metalcamp> lani mu je dopizdilo
<metalcamp> zgleda zares
<yang> ne vem kaj je z vecerom, letos so objavili neke slabe fotke za recenzijo druge godbe
<metalcamp> https://medium.com/@JasaLorencic/zbogom-tipkovnica-c8c0ace4f887
<Pepelka> Zbogom, tipkovnica? — Medium
<Pepelka> »Zakaj bom, kot kaže, moral opustiti novinarstvo?«
<metalcamp> aja
<metalcamp> druga godba je odšla čisto mimo mene
<metalcamp> počasi bo zima pa bom lahko nadoknadil zamujene izvajalce :)
<yang> vecera dejansko nikoli ne kupujem niti ne berem, bolj je usmerjen na podrocje pokrivanja dogodkov na zgornjem stajerskem
<yang> Druga Godba je IMO najboljsi festival pri nas
<yang> ker se res zvrsti veliko razlicnih izvajalcev
<yang> in tudi zanrsko so si drugacni
<yang> Letos je bilo super
<metalcamp> edino kar sem uspel ujeti so bili hayvanlar alemi
<yang> ja sej tej so bli super
<yang> poberi si njihove albume
<yang> cakaj ti dam link
<metalcamp> sem preposlušal :)
<yang> https://freemusicarchive.org/music/Hayvanlar_Alemi
<metalcamp> pa neke zadeve kitarista tudi
<metalcamp> ozuma
<yang> ceprav tisti plac je premajhen za drugo godbo
<metalcamp> kje je bilo?
<yang> nevem placa je za 50 ljudi, noter pa jih je blo 200
<metalcamp> moram večkrat priti v lj
<yang> na Metelkovi
<yang> edini dober plac na Metelkovi je tisti zunanji, mislim da se rece Gala Hala
<yang> kje je pela una seksi Tunizijka/Francozinja
<yang> kaksen seksapilen nastop hehe
<metalcamp> name for research purposes please :)
<yang> sem mislu da bo pojedla saksofon
<yang> oz mikrofon pardon
<yang> Handan
<metalcamp> ni bil ch0 premajhen za hayvanlar alemi?
<yang> Yasmine Hamdan http://jp.si/koncerti/20150528-31-Druga-Godba/.t/DSC08968.html
<yang> premajhen je bil, ful je blo prevroce noter
<yang> pa nabito polno
<yang> tist je plac za 100 ljudi
<yang> noter jih je blo pa 3x tolk
<metalcamp> ja
<metalcamp> isto je bilo na dubzilli
<metalcamp> lani
<metalcamp> moraš si plac narest, ni druge :)
<yang> Dobro Metelkova je bolj zaradi vzdusja verjetno, samo prostori pa niso najbolj primerni za te koncerte vecjega obsega
<metalcamp> drugače slikaš za hobi ali se ukvarjaš samo s tem?
<yang> hobi
<metalcamp> jaz v lj skoraj ne hodim drugam kot na metelkovo
<metalcamp> nekak mi je najbolj domače
<yang> nimam neke drage opreme kot recimo idioterna
<yang> da bi se bavil s tem profesionalno
<idioterna> men je 30 jurjov ostal k nism bmwja kupu
<idioterna> pa sm pol kupu rajs fotoaparat
<metalcamp> haha
<yang> hja
<yang> amortizacija opreme
<yang> je prevec dnara
<yang> mislim, ce se s tem bavis full time morda ok
<idioterna> ce ne mors pa bmw kupt?
<yang> mislim, vsak hobi nekaj stane
<yang> ce pac iz drugega vira dobis tok denarja, da mas lahko foto opremo za 10k
<yang> pol pac ni panike, nisi odvisen od prodaje fotk, kot profi fotografi
<idioterna> profi fotke loh nardis z opremo za 300
<idioterna> sam vec dela pa rizika mas
<yang> ne mors
<yang> ne mors dobit tok ostre slike
<idioterna> loh
<yang> leca nardi dobro fotko
<idioterna> ja sej leca je dzabe
<idioterna> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HELIOS-44M-4-58mm-f-2-M42-RUSSIAN-LENS-ZENIT-USSR-/171899205576
<Pepelka> Helios 44M 4 58mm F 2 M42 Russian Lens Zenit USSR | eBay
<idioterna> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Helios-44-2-fix-58mm-F-2-0-Russian-Lens-M42-mount-Pentax-Zenit-/321840313668
<Pepelka> Helios 44 2 Fix 58mm F 2 0 Russian Lens M42 Mount Pentax Zenit | eBay
<idioterna> ni lih drago no
<yang> nic, grem jaz v horizontalo LN !
<metalcamp> o/
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-26
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> ja paglej ga
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> late much?
<napsy> nop
<zdobbie> not operational? are you written in Go?
<zdobbie> https://i.warosu.org/data/cgl/img/0073/24/1391019611334.gif
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/T6lOx4u.gif
<zdobbie> http://cdn.pastemagazine.com/www/articles/supa_hot_fire_gif.gif
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQB0TFcdFIs
<Pepelka> Galaxy Note 5 Stylus Fail: MacBreak Weekly 469 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Leo Laporte finds out for himself that inserting the Samsung Galaxy Note 5 stylus the wrong way will get it stuck in the phone. For the full episode, visit h...«
<zdobersek> well I never http://www.delo.si/novice/politika/novi-mediji-so-povsem-last-sds.html
<Pepelka> Novi mediji so povsem last SDS
<Pepelka> »Iz podatkov Ajpesa je razvidno, da gre pri ustanavljanju medija za strankarski projekt. Janša je vplačal 2500 evrov.«
<zdobbie> sasa84: !
<zdobbie> :|
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/kaj-storiti-ko-ne-smes-vzeti-steklenice-konjaka-na-letalo-spijes-jo-na-mah/372534
<Pepelka> Kaj storiti, ko ne smeš vzeti steklenice konjaka na letalo? Spiješ jo na mah. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Neka Kitajka se je skušala vkrcati na letalo s steklenico 160 evrov vrednega konjaka, a so ji letališki organi zaradi prepovedi vnosa tekočin skušali pijačo zaseči, zato se je odločila za radikalno ...«
<napsy> hah
<CrazyLemon> a girl has to do what a girl has to do..am i right zdobbie
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: well, you don't do most of things that 'a girl has to do'
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie right..thats why i was asking you
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> zdobbie: juhuuuuu
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> jeeeej slax0r
<sasa84> kje so rokiceeee :D
<zdobersek> \o\ /o\ /o/
<sasa84> wihaaaa zdobbie :D
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Mabel - Know Me Better. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2rNML-1cog
<CrazyLemon> www.ubunut.com !
<zdobbie> !?!?
<zdobbie> does Mark know about this!?!
<CrazyLemon> he bought the domain himself!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCmxZOHFnSM
<Pepelka> NEW SRAM Red eTap Wireless Groupset – First Look At The Tech! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SRAM have lifted the lid on their groundbreaking new wireless groupset. It's called SRAM Red eTap and Si Richardson talks us through the details. Subscribe t...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^ wireless!
<zdobbie> uhuu
<zdobbie> lalz
<zdobbie> m'shifting will be encrypted
<zdobbie> f u NSA
<zdobbie> competitive advantage retained
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak sam 128bit
<CrazyLemon> niti 256!
<zdobbie> 1545EUR :S
<CrazyLemon> ja..koliko pa stane di2? ne dosti manj
<CrazyLemon> oziroma tam tam..v bistvu pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> vem da je že ultegra draga..
<CrazyLemon> uh..dura ace di2 je 1800 funtov!
<CrazyLemon> torej 1100€ dražji groupset.. pa niti wireless ni!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ja, ampak najbrz celotna grupa?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja.. a misliš da tukaj ni celotna grupa?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ce pove v videu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kolikor sm ga js razumel je povedal da je to cena za celotno grupo ja
<zdobbie> 4 komponente (menjalnika, rocice, blipbox), + polnilc & USB kljuc
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCmxZOHFnSM&feature=youtu.be&t=4m42s
<Pepelka> NEW SRAM Red eTap Wireless Groupset – First Look At The Tech! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SRAM have lifted the lid on their groundbreaking new wireless groupset. It's called SRAM Red eTap and Si Richardson talks us through the details. Subscribe t...«
<CrazyLemon> in ti manjka samo gonilka torej
<CrazyLemon> zadnji verižniki so itak đabe!
<CrazyLemon> gonilka pa je ~400€
<zdobbie> ze mam
<zdobbie> tnx
<CrazyLemon> you are such a badass!
<zdobbie> nevermind da sploh ni omenu zacetka prodaje
<zdobbie> never mind
<zdobbie> never mind
<napsy> mmm, the smell of pizza
<napsy> curses :/
 * CrazyLemon had pizza for dinner
<napsy> damn you, CrazyLemon
<napsy> damn be the gods
<napsy> kwa bi eno stegnu
<CrazyLemon> napsy v ljubljani si.. pizzo imaš na vsakem vogalu ffs :)
<napsy> ni tolk simpl
<CrazyLemon> pizza je en klik/tap stran!
<zdobbie> eTAP will be available for purchase in spring of 2016.
<zdobbie> :|
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie just tap that sh1t
<CrazyLemon> http://blogs.unity3d.com/2015/08/26/unity-comes-to-linux-experimental-build-now-available/
<Pepelka> Unity Comes to Linux: Experimental Build Now Available – Unity Blog
<Pepelka> »Hello again, lovely people!Last month, I wrote a blog post detailing our plans for Unity on Linux....«
<zdobbie> taptaptaptaptaptaptaptaptaptaptaptaptaptaptaptaptaptaptaptap
<napsy> aja
<napsy> od dans dalje bo lpp pri nekaterih postajaliscih zacel uporablat e-papir :)
<idioterna> a vas solution
<napsy> mhm
<idioterna> also juxija nazen na irc
<napsy> mislim da ma en call trenutn
<idioterna> ucer ni nc prsu :)
<napsy> aja, sm mu reku
<idioterna> ma sej je busy i guess
<idioterna> pa nc nujnga ni
<napsy> bom reku ko bo avail
<zdobbie> to je zoki urihtu, nje
<napsy> lpp
<zdobbie> kdo pa fura panele na avtobusih?
<zdobbie> napsy: so vasi paneli pregledni za slabovidne?
<napsy> a ni tist nek gem
<zdobbie> mensezdi da sem na tistih panelih enkrat vidu gnome panel laufat
<napsy> aja
<idioterna> na gemu je bla ta martina k je zdej na zemanti
<idioterna> je rekla da je bil kr grozn implosion
<napsy> kok to mislis implosion?
<zdobbie> kernel panic
<idioterna> ja zmankal jim je casha al kva ze
<napsy> aja, sm si predstavlu da morjo dost sluzit
<idioterna> ja ne sej pac nek corporate fraud pa tko
<idioterna> al kva, dunno
<napsy> fail
<napsy> no, nase panele bodo pa pocas postavlal .. od dans naprej bo pr ajdovscini en
<napsy> so prejle sli montirat
<napsy> so 9" displayi, pa damn dobr zgleda
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> awesome
<idioterna> pejstn slikce k bojo
<napsy> lahka pa sam uletis pocekirat :)
<zdobbie> ampak on se ne voz z avtobusom
<napsy> sj je na postaji to
<idioterna> ja dons sm ze bil v mestu
<idioterna> do konca tedna ne bom vec rinu ke
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.3°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 23.7°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 23.4°C
<zdobbie> poletje!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 30.1°C @26.08.2015 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 46% severnik 3.4 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:20:31, Kulminacija: 11:09:05, Sončni zahod: 17:57:40
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 37min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> neki hajca
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> sploh se mi ne da it na kolo! fckin summer
<zdobbie> men takisto ne ...\
<idioterna> weirdos
<idioterna> jsm ze bil dons
<idioterna> ful je lustn dan
<CrazyLemon> 2 hot
<yang> jst sem tut ze bil dans, brez kolesa
<yang> Sem gledal eno oddajo, da se pri napacnih kolesarskih zicih ob dolgotrajni uporabi lahko vnamejo vezi
<yang> Ene zice delajo k so 140 let stari
<yang> pa baje dost boljsi kt tej novi plasticni
<yang> oz ne vezi, mislim da je bil prevod da se vname tkivo
<idioterna> mislm da js nimam tega problema
<zdobbie> jebes
<zdobbie> sem obsedel z nutello
<idioterna> a zarad potencialne nevarnosti vnetja pr dolgotrajni uporabi napacnih kolesarskih zicov
<idioterna> mas prov
<idioterna> ni za tvegat
<zdobbie> sej mas kremce
<idioterna> dz nuts
<idioterna> http://www.dz-nuts.com/
<Pepelka> DZ Nuts | Protect your Junk
<yang> Talking about nutella, ze dolg je nisem...
<yang> Pa mam se nekje en lonc tega
<idioterna> js jo vsak dna
<idioterna> dan
<CrazyLemon> madona so pridni pri telekomu
<CrazyLemon> odkar se želijo prodat kr pošiljajo tehnike na dom da preverijo napake
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav nisem prijavil nobene težave
<zdobbie> 'tehniki'
<zdobbie> v resnici pa SOVA agenti
<yang> sosedu se je avto pokvaril v nemciji in je prisel domov , sel v klet po nadomestni del in nazaj v nemcijo popravit, pol pa se isti dan nazaj
<zdobbie> u done messed up L-E-mon
<yang> pa danes je cist zmatran, prejle sem mu rekel, da se kasneje oglasim pa klice ponovno pa pravi, KJE SI
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sova cant touch this
<CrazyLemon> so me pa zadnjič dali na drug port v centrali (katera je v mercatorju!) in imam sedaj višjo hitrost kot prej
<idioterna> yang: drugic nej gre s kolesom
<idioterna> nau tok zmatran
<yang> je reku da homokinetika lahko crkne na novem al starem avtu
<yang> in da se tezko predvidi kdaj bo crknila
<idioterna> na biciklu tega ni tko da ne more crknt
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je homokinetika?
<yang> tist k je na osi med kolesi
<yang> nek zglob
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constant-velocity_joint
<Pepelka> Constant-velocity joint - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> da to crkne mors kr grdo delat z avtom
<yang> lahk tut pre novmu crkne
<upd> pri novem naj ne bi crknil, če je vse ok, ponavad se guma strga al pa objemke razrahljajo pa pridejo smeti notr, pa se ležaji znucajo
<upd> pa to ne crkne kr tko, ampak slišiš pokanje ko zavijaš 1 mesec preden crkne
<yang> nevem nisem mehanik
<yang> tolk bolj zoprno je ce se ti kaj takega pripeti v tujini
<upd> ja pa bi šel v nemčiji na servis
<yang> mislis da so servisi tam poceni ?
<yang> on je mehanik in je sam popravil
<upd> to v pol ure zamenjaš
<upd> mogoče bi bilo ceneje kot 1k km
<yang> Do katere mere je podprt Precise Pangolin ?
<yang> Kaksni popravki prehajajo noter, samo security fixi ?
<zdobersek> ohjej
<zdobersek> a je to LTS?
<yang> ja
<yang> pise, da je do 2017 s popravki
<yang> oz da je podprt do 2017 pa me zanima kaksna podpora je to ?
<yang> kaj vkljucuje
<zdobersek> PAID SUPPORT BEST SUPPORT
<CrazyLemon> yang to kar vsaka podpora vključuje..varnostne posodobitve
<CrazyLemon> https://gaming.youtube.com/
<Pepelka> YouTube Gaming
<Pepelka> »Tauche ein in die Welt der Gamer: Hier erwartet dich eine fantastische Mischung aus Spielen, Videos und Live-Streams – vereint an einem Ort.«
<yang> Hm, o kateri pijaci tale poje ? A se je kdo (slucajno) spomni ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhXu54LkzmA
<Pepelka> GU-gu-Papagaja. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Slovenska skupina...Slovenian band«
<zdobersek> a ti zgledam 50 let star
<yang> zdi se mi kot da bi bila reklamna pesem
<yang> zdobersek: a ti si Made in Slovenia ?
<zdobersek> BORN AND RAISED
<yang> Jst sem se po JUS standardu narjen
<zdobersek> spocet sem _mogoce_ na Hrvaskem
<CrazyLemon> OMG! zdobersek je busanc!
<zdobersek> e pa sta
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Unity At Last: Unity 3D Games Editor Is Now Available on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sjxU5WR0EEA/unity3d-linux-build
<idioterna> evo ta bo anny vsec
<idioterna> https://www.strava.com/activities/377991021
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-H-Domov near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<pitastrudl> čer
<CrazyLemon> OLA!
<pitastrudl> sup
<CrazyLemon> nuffin much..grem mal tf2 da se relaxiram
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo kle?
<idioterna> nobenga ni
<zdobersek> vsi sli
<zdobersek> igrce nabijajo
<zdobersek> da se 'relaxirajo'
<zdobersek> whatevz
<zdobbie> kekoti
<CrazyLemon> prav maš.. čisto nič ni relaxing
<sasa84> zdobbie: ajm hjiiiiir
<sasa84> gledam film
<sasa84> .imdb aloha
<jabuk1> Aloha (2015) 105 min Comedy Drama Romance
<jabuk1> Ocena: 5.5/10 (11,970 glasov) MT: 40/100
<jabuk1> A celebrated military contractor returns to the site of his greatest career triumphs and reconnects with a long-ago love while unexpectedly falling for the hard-charging Air Force watch-dog assigned to him.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1661251097/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1243974/
<sasa84> yes... 5,6
<sasa84> :P
<zdobbie> ohjej
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<idioterna> joj no
<idioterna> kko loh pr taki izbiri
<idioterna> tak podn gledas
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> kibana search syntax ravno berem ko si shranjujem filtre grrr
<yang> pa kako je lahko IMDB rating score kakorkoli relevanten, mislim action movie Transformers je prisel v TOP 10, pol si lahk mislis kaksen folk rejta
<yang> Poglej si film od Amy Winehouse, baje je ok
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> nism gledu ocene
<idioterna> vidu sm Aloha (2015) 105 min Comedy Drama Romance
<Sky[x]> idioterna: a slucajno mas kako idejo kako search "[error]" po kibani? problem je k oglatih ne uposteva
<idioterna> escapat jih mors
<Sky[x]> glih gldam kako escapat ker \ ne pomaga :>
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon a rabš neke tf2 iteme
<pitastrudl> nimam nič z nimi
<pitastrudl> ker ne igram tf2
<pitastrudl> mam jih pa
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl not really :D tnx anyway
<yang> Ce se kdo zeli zadet nej pride do mene, spodn sosed tok travari, da smo vsi v bloku zadeti od tega
<pitastrudl> ok
<idioterna> Sky[x]: ne vem na pamet
<pitastrudl> yang pridem jaz
<pitastrudl> kje si
<Sky[x]> ni panike :)
<idioterna> yang rad naklada
<idioterna> pa se bogiga dela
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ok
<lynxlynxlynx> Sky[x]: probi \\ al pa celo \\\, včasih so take glupe fore
<CrazyLemon> če to ne gre pa \\\\ ? :D
<idioterna> loh slonis na \ celo noc
<Sky[x]> lol :D
<Sky[x]> sem probov z dvojnim pa ni slo bom jutr naprej :)
<yang> http://www.youcaring.com/medical-life-essentials-relief-for-communities-in-greece-417734
<Pepelka> BTC Community Relief Fund - Greece | Neighbors & Community - YouCaring
<Pepelka> »The “Bitcoin Relief Fund for Greece” is a long-term campaign initiated by friends and family, our mutual social media networks, corporate and business sponsors, local merchant communities and a group of financial technology entrepreneurs to bring innovative solutions to Greece’s economic crisis....«
<lynxlynxlynx> tudi več sem že videl
<lynxlynxlynx> razni configure.in popravki, kjer je potem toliko evalvacij, da je smešno
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Newsup Is a Unique News Reader App for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/L7EZIfPJ5rY/newsup-new-reader-app-for-linux-desktop
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rVCXbzJ8Iw
<Pepelka> Most Popular Eh bee Vine Compilation 2015 ✔ HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Don't forget to Subscribe to This channel for Daily Best vines Compilation This Channel Upload Every Day Best vines compilation For Day , If You like This ch...«
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-27
<netkat> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10126319
<Pepelka> Important Notice Regarding Public Availability of Stable Patches | Hacker News
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> ta muha ej
<pitastrudl> znoru bom
<pitastrudl> k ninja je
<pitastrudl> fml
<napsy> don't be a hater
<napsy> embrace the muha
<pitastrudl> noooooooo
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<pitastrudl> Å¡e kave nemorm u miru spit
<slax0r> KILL IT WITH FIRE
<pitastrudl> fire is a safety hazard
<pitastrudl> and so is a fly
<pitastrudl> so fight fire with fire?
<pitastrudl> wat
<zdobbie> well I never http://www.twitlonger.com/show/nklq5d
<Pepelka> TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter
<Pepelka> »TwitLonger is the easy way to post more than 140 characters to Twitter«
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> ouch
<pitastrudl> krč
<zdobbie> live-irc it
<zdobbie> periscope or gtfo
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/hnIrUs2.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/08/26/googles-been-recruiting-programmers-based-on-their-search-habit/
<Pepelka> Google's been recruiting programmers based on their search habits
<Pepelka> »Google went 'Last Starfighter' to find its latest crop of engineers«
<zdobbie> !g python lambda expression list comprehension
<Pepelka> Python: Lambda function in List Comprehensions - Stack Overflow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6076270/python-lambda-function-in-list-comprehensions
<zdobbie> ??!?!?
<CrazyLemon> its too late man
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2015/08/startupi_in_ustanovitelji.aspx
<Pepelka> Kateri so najuspešnejši slovenski startupi in kdo so njihovi ustanovitelji? | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Predstavljamo slovenske startupe, ki s svojimi rešitvami in izdelki krojijo svetovni vrh na svojih področjih. Stik s tujino je ključen za prepoznavnost in uspeh, je prepričan podjetnik Andraž Tori.«
<CrazyLemon> napsy you're on siol.net!
<zdobbie> not impressed, is he
<zdobbie> a outfit7 je startup
<zdobbie> k
<napsy> lol pa res
<napsy> mickan starejsa ekipa
<zdobersek> a poj ste zdej v povprecku mlajsi
<zdobbie> sasa84: !
<sasa84> zdobbie: !!
<pitastrudl> spat vsi
<pitastrudl> ajmo
<slax0r> ok
<sasa84> pitastrudl: a že?!
<sasa84> al smo Å¡ele vstal, slax0r se je 10min nazaj zbudu :\
<slax0r> sasa84: 05:43 < slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> dodaj +2
<zdobbie> les amateurs
<slax0r> le stfu
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> sasa84: in hi \o/ :)
<zdobbie> le naaah
<sasa84> wihaaaa zdobbie \o/
<sasa84> high 5 + 5
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Vivaldi Web Browser Makes Multitasking Online Easier  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/61spEMeXCfc/vivaldi-web-browser-web-panels-feature
<pitastrudl> sasa84 si pa zgodnja
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> mah dej, zadne dva dni po 10 ur delu, dons upam da ne bo več k 9
<pitastrudl> 6 ur spanca
<pitastrudl> need more sleep
<slax0r> sleep is overrated
<pitastrudl> nah not really
<napsy> zanima koga sysadmin/devops job?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sGIzGk4sJw
<Pepelka> Begunci na slovenski meji - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.regionalobala.si/data/albums/novice_albums/b/2_9ba4cb13f2733847ec9468a9c79ea136.jpg«
<metalcamp> https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/3igw3e/someone_just_sent_an_email_to_33000_employees/
<Pepelka> Someone just sent an email to 33,000 employees. Everyone keeps replying to all. : sysadmin
<Pepelka> »And now exchange is not connecting. Hope messaging gets on this soon... How's everyone's Wednesday going? Edit: Best responses! >Has anyone...«
<idioterna> Matthai: dej sprav to na tviter
<idioterna> ti zihr poznas te politicne tviterase :)
<CrazyLemon> our cdn was unable to reach our servers
<CrazyLemon> ^reddit
<CrazyLemon> ah..zdaj dela
<zdobbie> vstopnice v Slovenijo
<zdobbie> a to Eventim prodaja
<CrazyLemon> na vsakem Petrolu to dobiš
<CrazyLemon> gratis ob nakupu vinjete
<zdobbie> model enomal je pahjen https://twitter.com/SebastjanErlah/status/636619977869688832
<Pepelka> Sebastjan Erlah auf Twitter: "Europe can easy solve immigrant crisis. With bullets!"
<sasa84_> zdobbie: tale tipo je res ušlatan
<idioterna> hud je
<idioterna> sasa84_: a si vidla
<idioterna> http://www.regionalobala.si/data/albums/novice_albums/b/2_9ba4cb13f2733847ec9468a9c79ea136.jpg
<idioterna> pa pol
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sGIzGk4sJw
<Pepelka> Begunci na slovenski meji - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.regionalobala.si/data/albums/novice_albums/b/2_9ba4cb13f2733847ec9468a9c79ea136.jpg«
<sasa84_> ma ni normalno
<idioterna> filmck poglej!
<idioterna> pa poslus kaj recejo!
<sasa84_> in to neka ultra katoliš stran, ki ma kr nekej "pripadnikov" izven slovenije
<zdobbie> ktera stran?
<zdobbie> sasa84_: ke ga okurcajo http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/prek-vseh-meja-znani-publicist-bi-streljal-na-migrante
<Pepelka> PREK VSEH MEJA: Znani publicist bi streljal na migrante!
<Pepelka> »Evropa in z njo Slovenija sta na preizkušnji strpnosti, vmesni rezultati pa ne kažejo...«
<zdobbie> 'prek vseh meja' -- heeeheeeheee
<Matthai> hmm... a Erlah zagovarja podoben pristop, kot so ga Angleži ubrali v Vetrinjah po WW" :-)
<Matthai> WW2
<sasa84_> lol Matthai
<sasa84_> ej miške, zdej pa šibam u gozd... lubadar na pohodu ;)
<sasa84_> ajde, se tipkamo zvečer
<idioterna> krstn list je dobr sam ce ga komisar podpisa.
<zdobbie> a Violeta
<Matthai> lol: https://youtu.be/lQ0I5tl0YLY?t=1511
<Pepelka> SS7: Locate. Track. Manipulate. [31c3] by Tobias Engel (SnoopSnitch) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SS7: Locate. Track. Manipulate. You have a tracking device in your pocket Companies are now selling the ability to track your phone number whereever you go. ...«
<Matthai> that is called authentication :-)
<zdobbie> Matthai: a je IMSI catcher, al ISMI catcher?
<idioterna> IMSI
<Matthai> International Mobile Subscriber Identity
<idioterna> international mobile subscriber identity
<Matthai> :-)
<idioterna> ubistvu to kar sim kartica zagotavlja
<zdobbie> ars technica ponavadi pise ISMI
<zdobbie> ke recimo naredjo najvecjo stalo
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/05/lone-wolf-and-roving-wiretap-us-surveillance-powers-expire-sunday/
<Pepelka> “Lone wolf” and “roving wiretap” US surveillance powers expire Sunday | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »It's not just the Patriot Act's bulk telephone metadata spying program sunsetting.«
<zdobbie> 'The Fourth Amendment's probable cause standard does not apply to searching the metadata that includes phone numbers of both parties in a call, calling card numbers, the length and time of the calls, and the international mobile subscriber identity (ISMI) number for mobile callers.'
<Matthai> po moje je zatipk
<Matthai> roving buge ne bodo pustili umreti
<idioterna> zdobbie: and the international mobile subscriber identity (ISMI)
<zdobbie> idioterna: my quote is your quote
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> a vids neujemanje
<zdobbie> vidim
<zdobbie> zato sem pejstnu
<zdobbie> ke vrzejo not oboje http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/01/fbi-says-search-warrants-not-needed-to-use-stringrays-in-public-places/
<Pepelka> FBI says search warrants not needed to use “stingrays” in public places | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Feds' position on decoy cell-site towers continues anti-privacy theme.«
<idioterna> https://video-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xtf1/v/t43.1792-2/11401912_10153582485911323_1753870945_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MTAyNH0%3D&rl=1500&vabr=835&oh=3e15a2f50bcdf56ceea84d1a457363d1&oe=55DF4A52
<idioterna> sports related injuries these days
<idioterna> me kr mal na unga spomne
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLa8du8zFVE
<Pepelka> Tour de France 2011 - Stage 9 - Flecha & Hoogerland Car Crash 10.07.2011 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »French TV car crashes into two riders.«
<zdobbie> motoristi
<idioterna> taki so
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.10 Beta 1 Is Now Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/86DQw5eNQUc/download-ubuntu-15-10-beta-1
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf Beta 1 Flavors Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/KLx-9nHvlkw/ubuntu-1510-wily-werewolf-beta-1.html
<zdobbie> me irl https://i.imgur.com/rZUFS8c.gifv
<Pepelka> Fast Moving Landslide
<zdobbie> what the fuck https://twitter.com/zzTurk/status/636854848932081664
<Pepelka> Žiga Turk auf Twitter: "Splošnejše onemogočanje neke družbene skupine je znano kot apartheid. https://t.co/TnNdzsSSIG"
<idioterna> nice trees
<zdobbie> GONE
<zdobbie> ALL GONE
<pitastrudl> cajt da se nardi pire krompir
<pitastrudl> končn sm si kupu tist teptalnik za krompir al w/e se imenuje
<pitastrudl> sm mogu z vilco ga prej delat
<pitastrudl> D:
<zdobersek> wat een suffer
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_QrIapiNOw
<Pepelka> Where Are the Syrian Refugees? - Factpod #17 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »After the tragic crisis in Syria, more than half of all Syrians have left their homes. Where are they? DATA SOURCES http://data.unhcr.org/syrianrefugees/regi...«
<upd> vse poslikat, vsem prstne odtise odvzet, pa vsem osebne izdat da gredo lahko kamor hočejo, če se ne strinjajo naj spokajo nazaj
<zdobbie> a ti pa neb strelu
<upd> strelu v vlogi ?
<zdobbie> na meji
<upd> nop
<idioterna> zakaj prstne odtise vzet?
<idioterna> mislm, zakaj bi jih drugac obravnaval kot samega sebe?
<idioterna> a zato k so se rodil nekje k je pol vojna izbruhnla?
<upd> zato ker preden nekoga spustiš v hišo hočeš vedit kdo je, da zaščitiš ostale v hiši
<idioterna> se prav dojenckom poberes prstne odtise takoj ko se rodijo?
<idioterna> zakaj pa avstrijcom ne poberes prstnih odtisov na meji?
<idioterna> pa americanom?
<idioterna> weird.
<upd> zato ker že imajo osebne, in potne liste
<idioterna> nimajo pa vojne tam od kjer prhajajo
<idioterna> tko da lazje grejo uredit osebne pa potne liste
<upd> zato jim je to treba takoj ko prečkajo prvo mejo uredit
<idioterna> ja, sam pomoje ne rabjo dt prstnih odtisov za to
<idioterna> normalne osebne loh dobijo
<idioterna> take k jih mi
<idioterna> no sam najprej jih je treba nahrant pa jim razlozit kaksne so opcije
<idioterna> ko bom js tok bogat k bill gates bom to kr sam organiziru
<idioterna> k drzave ocitno ne zmorejo
<upd> no jaz bi jim pa še prstne odtise pobral, ker po mojem obstaja večja možnost za njih da bojo delal pizdarije
<upd> ja države gledajo zdej samo na to da čimprej spokajo naprej
<idioterna> "po tvojem" verjamem da je
<idioterna> v resnici pa ne
<idioterna> v resnici je kriminaliteta povezana z drugimi recmi, ne z nacionalno pripadnostjo
<idioterna> al pa religijo al pa karkol
<idioterna> nc, grem vecerjo frocom skuhat
<upd> seveda da ne, je pa s tem da jih nemci ne bojo maral, in ko ne dobiš službe, in ko karitasu zmanka hrane in si lačen delaš pizdarije
<yang> Kosarka Slovenija:Srbija ce po radiu poslusas kdo mece na kos ti ni nc jasn
<yang> Mah glej, dokler so bli Sadami pa Gadafiji pa Asadi na poziciji, so jih lahko drzal tm dol
<yang> pol so pa Ameri zacel zganjat tm kao Democracy in to je odgovor , vali beguncev na poti v Evropo
<yang> in kam jih bomo dali ? kaj bodo delali, niti jezika ne znajo
<zdobbie> dafuk
<yang> Tisti, ki so bili strokovnjaki so ze za casa prejsnjega rezima lahko prisli delat v Evropo
<zdobbie> lih od Asada bezijo
<upd> yang, sej namen usa je oslabit evropo, in to da je tu naval beguncev je samo eden od njihovih korakov
<yang> Ne mors ti Demokracije zganjat na podrocju kjer je stoletja prevladoval islam
<zdobbie> kaj mislis, ksna delovna sila pa bezi v EU?
<yang> Sicer pa Sirija je bila prej tako razvita kot evropa, ljudje so imeli hise in nove avte
<yang> Tko da pod Asadom jim sploh ni bilo slabo
<yang> Jordanija recimo je tudi zelo razvita
<yang> Ampak un Kralj ni trn v peti Americanom
<zdobbie> just not in flames
<zdobbie> ti bi zdej Sirijce odklanju, ker jim je bilo pred vojno lepo?
<yang> Jst mislim, da so za razmere dol najbolj krivi americani, ker niso pustil da se oni zmenijo med sabo kdo bo vladal
<zdobbie> in kaj so potem Americani naredil?
<yang> zdobbie: kdo jih bo hranil, kaj ce jih pride 20.000 v slovenijo, kar se lahko zgodi v enem letu, ze slovenski drzavljani se tezko prezivljajo pa zmankuje pomoci na karitasu, daj malo pomisli
<yang> To b ose pizdarija
<zdobbie> yang: sej mislim, ti pac ne
<yang> pa jst ne pravim da jih je treba izgnati al kakorkoli, zasluzijo si pomoc, samo kaj ce pride cela afrika zdej gor
<zdobbie> Slovenija ma tko omejeno stevilo, koliko prosilcem bo odobrila azil
<yang> ja in, omejeno, saj vidis da preckajo mejo nasilno
<zdobbie> prakticno vsi pa hocejo it naprej, vsaj do Avstrije pa potem v severno blaginjo
<zdobbie> mejo preckajo nasilno, ker so na drugi strani policijske sile, ki jim to cjo preprecit
<yang> kaj pa mislis da je resitev ?
<zdobbie> pomagat jim, usmerit do njihovega cilja
<yang> Evropa se ze bori z brezposelnostjo in ti begunci povecini niso strokovnjaki, kaj bodo delali ?
<yang> njihov cilj je zivet od sociale
<yang> in pridobiti azil
<upd> če bi se jim šlo samo za preživetje bi šli v afriko kjer je 70% kontinenta praznega, in če imajo 10k za pot, bi za ta keš dobil 5k koz in bi se preživljali
<yang> ampak dejansko se ne zavedajo kaksna je evropa, mislijo samo da jim bo bolje kot doma
<upd> sej tud francija jim ni všeč
<yang> kjer nicesar vec nimajo
<upd> slabše jim že ne more bit :)
<yang> dejansko jim te organizirane kriminalne zdruzbe slikajo pravljico o evropi in potem prodajo kar imajo in se podajo na tako pot
<zdobbie> zeljenega cilja
<zdobbie> ipak smo tranzitna drzava
<yang> zdobbie: ja zaenkrat tranzitna, ampak verjemi da se bodo tudi tukaj zaceli ustavljati
<yang> Vcasih ce si hotel iz vzhodnega bloka pobegnit si dobil strel v hrbet, tej pa nemoteno prehajajo evropske meje
<zdobbie> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042718636
<yang> Naj zagotovijo mir tam, da ne bo vojne in se bodo vrnili nazaj
<idioterna> yang: demokracija je nastala v islamu.
<idioterna> yang: ti si kr dobr nazi
<idioterna> yang: ti si se tle rodil sam zato da bos nam sluzbe kradu
<idioterna> pa socjalo vleku
<idioterna> sej vemo.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Canonical Explain Why Ubuntu Is A Better Choice Than Windows 10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/dnesVCKZFIA/canonical-to-business-skip-windows-10-use-ubuntu
<zdobbie> yang: polno beguncev je studentov, izobrazenih ljudi
<yang> zdobbie: tej ljudje morajo jesti, denarja nimajo, in na severu potrebujejo streho nad glavo in toplo stanovanje, kdo jim bo vse to dal ?
<yang> na finske mje 8.5% brezposelnost, finci pravijo da se tezko dobi delo (sem govoril s parimi)
<yang> idioterna: tih bod ti, jaz ne vlecem sociale
<yang> delam pa za tak denar kot majo eni socialne doklade, to pa drzi
<zdobbie> yang: ti revez, k nimas drzave v vojni, in bi jo lahko, ce bi jo moral
<idioterna> yang: seveda vleces socjalo, halo
<yang> dobr zdobbie in idioterna nakazita vsak po 500 eur centru za begunce potem
<idioterna> placujemo ti ceste zato da se lahko cijazis naokol v tistih garah
<zdobbie> in to _avstrijskih_ gorah
<idioterna> al ti misls da s svojim minimalcem placas ceste al kaj
<idioterna> vsi ki pravijo, da se tezko dobi delo, nocejo delat.
<yang> se zmer nisem uspel prebrat, kaksna je vajina resitev za migrante
<idioterna> easy
<zdobbie> natsanitev v azilnih centrih, asimilacija v druzbo
<idioterna> das jim azil in pustis da se znajdejo
<yang> idioterna: ti se nis nikol zares delal
<idioterna> mhm, zato sm pa tok bogat
<yang> no potem pa prispevaj 500 eur v begunski center
<idioterna> k vsak let ene 2 kilometra brazd s krompirjem obdelam
<idioterna> ampak vazn da nism se nikol zares delal
<idioterna> ti se pa res matras
<idioterna> najprej se mors drenat v prometu, kar je ze sam po seb trdo delo
<yang> zdobbie: slovenija lahko sprejme 200 beguncev v azilni center, 2. faza je do 800 beguncev, 3. faza je pa se nedorecena ce bi jih prislo vec
<idioterna> slovenija lahko sprejme okol 50k ljudi
<idioterna> ma tut kapacitete za to
<yang> v grciji jih pa v enem mesecu 50.000 pristane
<idioterna> ze pripravljene
<zdobbie> yang: vsak delovni dan gre cez SLO tolk tovornjakov, da za njih sploh ni dovolj placa na pocivaliscih
<yang> idioterna: blabla, ni res
<idioterna> ja je
<idioterna> sam ti pac nimas pojma
<idioterna> pa mal nakladas
<idioterna> beres uradne medije in vse verjames
<idioterna> namest da bi se pozanimal o dejstvih
<yang> aja ti si pa po neuracnih zvedel da je 49.000 kapacitete vec
<yang> kam pa jih bos dal 50.000 povehj mi ?
<yang> v nepordana stanovanja ?
<upd> kolk ljudi gre že v stadion v stožicah :)
<idioterna> yang: ne bom ti povedu, ker si kreten
<yang> ja kr odmisli da jih bodo dali v stadion
<idioterna> sam nabijas ene fasisticne parole
<idioterna> brezveze.
<idioterna> js pac vem da mamo placa zadost za 50k ljudi zdele, tle
<yang> no daj povej kje je 49000 kapacitete, ali pa daj link
<idioterna> v ljubljani
<idioterna> ne, ne bom
<yang> mogtoce sem jaz narobe slisal ali prebral
<idioterna> sam se bos pozanimal
<idioterna> ce te bo kdaj zanimalo
<idioterna> sej dvomim da te
<idioterna> teb je sam vazn da mas parkplac.
<idioterna> pa da ti sosed spodi ne kadi trave.
<yang> ti si bedak
<idioterna> to si vsi fasisti mislijo
<yang> pa ziher ne bos prispeval vec kot 2 eur za begunce, pa se tukaj delas pametnega
<idioterna> mhm, js skoparim, ti dajes pa miljone
<yang> http://www.primorske.si/Novice/Slovenija/Ce-bo-naval--bi-begunci-lahko-prisli-tudi-na-Primo
<Pepelka> Če bo naval, bi begunci lahko prišli tudi na Primorsko - Primorske Novice
<Pepelka> »NaÅ¡a država bo 250 prosilcev za mednarodno zaščito, kolikor jih bomo v skladu z evropskim dogovorom sprejeli v dveh letih, namestila v azilni dom in integracijski hiÅ¡i, saj naj bi njihove kapacitete za to predvidoma zadoščale. V primeru nenadzorovanega povečanega prihoda beguncev pa kontingentni načrt vlade predvideva tudi nastanitev v Centru za tujce pri Postojni in tudi počitniÅ¡kem domu ministrstva za notranje zadeve na Debelem rtiču.Â
<yang> se 49500
<yang> jih bos ti nastanil 16000 jih lahko das v areno stozice, 5000 v halo tivoli
<yang> 2000 v krizanke
<yang> 10 jih lahko vzames k sebi domov, k mate velko hiso
<idioterna> ja pac pojma nimas
<idioterna> k sam te imbecilne uradne medije beres
<yang> ti s ipa zmisljujes stvari
<yang> a kdo nastani tistih nevem 2000 slovencev ki so brez strehe nad glavo ?
<idioterna> ne, seveda ne, cemu bi jih
<idioterna> sej niso begunci
<yang> daj pojasni od kod bo drzava vzela denar za nastanitev 50.000 beguncev
<idioterna> sej ga ze ma
<idioterna> pa ne drzava
<idioterna> MOL ga ma
<idioterna> drzava ma bistveno vec
<idioterna> kapacitet
<idioterna> mal si preber o evakuacijskih obmocjih v ljubljani
<yang> iz casa SFRJ ?
<idioterna> ja, seveda
<idioterna> pac od takat ko so se delale urbanisticne smernice in se je dolocala namembnost zemljisc
<yang> nakladas, MOL nima denarja, a bo Jankovic dal ?
<idioterna> same neumnosti govoris pol pa men reces da nakladam?
<idioterna> kaj cm se js s takimi
<idioterna> pogovarjat
<idioterna> pac poglej si, sej je vse javno
<idioterna> kolk je dnara, kolk je placa, kje je plac
<idioterna> kako se ga uporabi
<idioterna> vse je v pdfjih na webu
<idioterna> sam ne bom tega isku folku k misl da ma vecjo pravico bit tle kokr begunci iz sirije
<yang> preberi si link ko sem ti pastal, to je uradno pojasnilo MNZja o stevilu beguncev
<idioterna> to je bullshit.
<idioterna> politicno nakladanje
<idioterna> ce zdele k nam pride vseh 250.000 sirijcev iz evrope
<idioterna> nas bo to manj stalo k TES6
<idioterna> tko da se js nebi prevec sekiru glede tega
<yang> ja samo nihce ne bo dal denarja za begunce
<yang> ze za slovenske prosilce na karitasu zmankuje hrane
<yang> kje so se begunci
<idioterna> prva stvar pr kateri ze takoj na zacetku pogrnes je
<idioterna> da majo slovenci prednost pred begunci
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> nimajo je.
<idioterna> ne smejo je met.
<yang> ti si orto buksl
<idioterna> bedasto je cloveka obravnavat na podlagi tega kaksne osebne dokumente so mel njegovi starsi
<idioterna> ne, ti si bedast.
<idioterna> tut kr nesramen
<yang> mogoce je bedasto, samo taka je zakonodaja, povsod so drzavljani registrirani in imajo prednost pred migranti
<idioterna> ne, ni res
<yang> ti se v ameriko ne mors pridt, ce te ne precekirajo od spredaj in zadaj
<idioterna> ti bi pac rajs dal hrano tipu k se mu ne da delat kokr tipu s familijo k je vse zapravu da jih je spravu ven iz vojnega obmocja
<idioterna> ja pa kaj
<idioterna> sej nocm tja
<idioterna> ce bi bla tle vojna pa bi mojo familijo hotl pobit
<idioterna> bi pa su ilegalno tja
<idioterna> in boli me kurac ce oni mislnjo da je to narobe
<idioterna> nobenga ne bi vprasal
<idioterna> in cist vseen mi je kaj zakonodaja prav
<yang> pol pa najboljs da mi zacnemo tja hodit
<idioterna> pr eksistencialnih vprasanjih ni nobenga dvoma
<idioterna> ja ti lahko gres ce ti tle ni vsec
<idioterna> men je pa cist kul tuki
<idioterna> in me nc ne mot ce pride se cel kup folka brez vsega z bliznjega vzhoda
<yang> ja sej ce mas dn ar je povsod v redu
<idioterna> k vem da je premal ljudi
<idioterna> pr nas
<idioterna> da bi zapolnl vse sluzbe k so na voljo
<zdobbie> je povedu Joschka
<idioterna> na, yang
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO0IRsfrPQ4
<lynxlynxlynx> še grki so usmiljeni, pa so v dosti slabšem položaju od nas
<Pepelka> Why Boat Refugees Don't Fly! - Factpod #16 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This shows you why the refugees crossing the mediterranean by boat, can't just fly to Europe. DATA SOURCE http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?u...«
<yang> Slovenija ima "zaenkrat" sreco da je tranzitna drzava, samo ko jih bodo gor nehali spuscati noter, se bodo pac kle zaceli ustavljati
<idioterna> ja pa kaj
<zdobbie> http://www.delo.si/arhiv/joschka-fischer-svari-evropo.html
<Pepelka> Arhiv | Delo
<idioterna> to je problem sam za ksenofobe
<yang> meni se vedno ni jasno kje jih bodo vec kot uradno nastanili in kdo bo placeval za njih
<idioterna> zakaj bi hotu kogarkol uradno nastanit
<idioterna> omogocis mu da normalno zivi tukaj in to je vse kar moras narediti
<idioterna> _nimamo premalo sredstev za to_
<idioterna> samo ti si navajen tacga standarda k si ga ne mors prvosct
<idioterna> pa te pol skos stiska in si slabe volje
<yang> teb se vid da nimas televizije, pa tud radia ne
<idioterna> teb se vid da si cist opran
<idioterna> tak si k uni k pravjo kako so malmo preplavl muslimani
<idioterna> da je k vojna cona
<idioterna> i was there.
<idioterna> nc ni.
<idioterna> dolgocasno svedsko mesto
<lynxlynxlynx> no, un vrteč blok je kr kul
<yang> idioterna: v bistvu bi bil ti dober za politika, ker stalno ponujas resitve katere ne obstajajo in zelo si toleranten do vseh
<lynxlynxlynx> yang: a se ne spomneš bošnjakov?
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: ja mislm suburbio od malmota
<idioterna> ne centra :)
<idioterna> bosnjaki so nam sluzbe pokradl
<idioterna> sploh tisti k so prek slovenije pobegnil v ZDA
<yang> idioterna: ja ti to pravis, k si bil v malmu en dan
<yang> in VSE ves o Malmu, tipicno zate
<idioterna> yang: dva tedna.
<idioterna> in vem da tam ni niti priblizno tko kot bi ti radi povedal ksenofobni desnicarski skrajnezi
<yang> no jaz poznam Sveda ki zivi v Malmu in pravi tko kot si ti rekel
<yang> da jepolno migrantov
<idioterna> ja, hecno da to pravi
<idioterna> glede na to da jih je bistveno manj od 10%
<idioterna> mogoce je pa ksenofob?
<idioterna> ksenofobi vedno opazijo migrante, pa recejo "lej kok jih je" vsakic ko kaksnega vidijo, k ni blond
<yang> na wikipediji si preberi
<lynxlynxlynx> vaši trije pogledi niso nujno v nasprotju
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> sm lihkar pogledu
<idioterna> na wikipedijo
<idioterna> in tocno to pise.
<yang> dobr si si zmislu tisto o 49.000 dodatnih kapacitetah v ljubljani
<zdobbie> yang: a to mislis te no-go cone, kokr pravjo za Birmingham
<idioterna> a si ze prebral ljubljanske evakuacijske nacrte?
<idioterna> nisi ane
<idioterna> no dej preber si
<idioterna> loh pa prides k men na obisk
<yang> prebral sem tisto kar je MNZ sprejel sklep
<idioterna> pa ti bom pokazu
<yang> sej je uradno to, koliko beguncev po kvoti lahko sprejme slovenija
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj bi mel MNZ karkoli pr tem kje ma ljubljana prostor za begunce
<idioterna> ja, sej pravm
<idioterna> uradni mediji ti glavo perejo
<yang> ce jih b opa pac vec prislo ilegalno pa vprasanje kako bodo resili
<idioterna> in ti nekriticno pozres vse to govno
<idioterna> politicno drekanje.
<idioterna> pac vzgojeni ste v rasisticne ksenofobe idiote in ceprov niste sami krivi
<idioterna> zdej delate skodo z nabijanjem neresnic celi evropi
<idioterna> nehejte.
<yang> no tko za BTW. jst sem preko IRCA nekaj casa klepetal z osebo ki je bila ujeta v primezu v Siriji in ji tudi skusal pomagati, samo ni bilo nobene moznosti tja kakorkoli poslati denar, ker ta mdivja vojna
<yang> pac kadar je imela oseba IRC dostop, to je blo v redkih primerih
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> in ti bi zdej na meji taki osebi reku "fuck you, nazaj pejt od kjer si prsu"
<idioterna> "mi nocmo takih"
<idioterna> valda
<idioterna> sej zato pa ne gre cez mejni prehod
<yang> kasneje pa sem izgubil stik, verjetno je bila oseba ubita, dolgo casa pa je zivela v strahu in pomanjkanju in tudi zdravstvene oskrbe ni bilo nobene primerne
<idioterna> ampak placa 3 jurje evrov da skrivaj pride cez kolpo
<idioterna> ja, vem
<idioterna> sej zato se mi zdi idiotsko ko razlaga folk "to se sam slepajo na vojno"
<idioterna> kurac se.
<idioterna> nc nimajo vec
<idioterna> vojna je!
<idioterna> matr
<idioterna> a mate tok kratek spomin
<yang> jst pravim, dajmo jim pomagat, samo drzava nima denarja, se svojim ne uspemo pomagat
<idioterna> http://cdn.tf.rs/2015/08/05/Rat-u-Hrvatskoj-Vukovar-oluja-kolona-izbeglica-izbeglice-poginula-deca-670x447.jpg
<idioterna> yang: to je NONSENSE
<idioterna> yang: _nihce_ v sloveniji ne umre zaradi lakote.
<idioterna> _nihce_.
<idioterna> niti nihce ne umre zaradi podhladitve, ce pozimi rabi prenocisce
<idioterna> razen ce sam poskrbi za to s svojo neumnostjo
<yang> ja od 800 brezdomcev, jih lahko nastanijo 50 v bivalne kontejnerje pozimi
<idioterna> sam pac mediji se vam dobr prodajajo s temi senzacionalisticnimi zgodbami
<yang> na poljanski
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ostale pa drugam
<yang> no hvala bogu ce jih res
<idioterna> ja kaj si pa ti misluj
<idioterna> da ostanejo na cesti?
<yang> ja nekaj jih je na cesti, ampak verjetno sami pristanejo na to tudi
<idioterna> ce je 50 postelj to itak pomen da se jih pozimi lahko vsaj 150 stisne not, pa rajs vec
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ce bi ti kej v hribe hodu
<idioterna> pol bi vedu, da se v koco s kapaciteto 30 lezisc komot 200 ljudi zbase
<idioterna> in prenocijo
<idioterna> sem ze parkrat dozivel
<idioterna> enkrat na vodnikovi koci
<idioterna> da se je vreme tolk poslabsalo
<idioterna> da se je pac mize pospravl in je folk lezal povsod
<yang> ja sej
<idioterna> ta srecni so se v pojstlah basal, ostali pa na tleh
<yang> ko sem bil jaz kot mulc na sedmerih jezerih, se mi zdi da ni blo placa v sobah, smo spali na tleh v jedinici
<idioterna> no, vidis
<idioterna> in ce je kriza se pac potrpi
<idioterna> itak pa v sloveniji mamo zlo dobr organizirano civilno zascito in resevanje
<idioterna> in je polno enih stvari rezerviranih za take posebne primere
<idioterna> tle zravn mene sta dva kvadratna kilometra pripravljena za nastanitev prebivalcev ljubljanskih blokovskih naselij
<idioterna> za primer naravne nesrece
<idioterna> pa prot severu se stirje dodatni
<idioterna> in se ne sme zidat in zraven je skladisce storov ki se ga lahko v 24 urah spremeni v taborisce za 50k ljudi
<idioterna> in pac ce pride lacen folk brez vsega sem
<idioterna> se pac potrudis in jim zrihtas kar jim lahko, potem pa poisces dolgorocnejse resitve
<idioterna> evropskih sredstev za take primere je ogromno in denarja nimamo premalo
<yang> dobro morda to ni javno znano, ampak kot skriti nacrt za primere ce bi se to zgodilo
<idioterna> bo pac avtocesta do hrvaske mimo crnomlja mal pocakala
<idioterna> ma kako ni javno znano
<idioterna> na ljubljana.si so pdfji
<idioterna> na arso nvatlas mas pa zemljevide
<idioterna> oz. zdej gerk temu recejo
<idioterna> http://rkg.gov.si/GERK/viewer.jsp
<Pepelka> rkg-gerk
<idioterna> tle nek so layerji za to
<lynxlynxlynx> to sta dve stvari btw, nv atlas Å¡e vedno obstaja in gerk je bil tudi prej
<idioterna> aha kul
<idioterna> ker na nvatlas je blo vec layerjov
<idioterna> vsaj v spominu mam da so ble ene reci k jih tle nism nasu
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ne vem, zakaj imajo toliko ločenih
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj ene pet splošnih ju gisov imamo
<yang> idioterna: sicer pa ne vem od kje tebi predstave, da je slovenija dolzna poskrbeti za stevilo beguncev izven sprejetih kvot in da bi zaradi tega morale posledicno trpeti ostale investicije ?
<yang> begunci niso slovenski drzavljani
<yang> in evropa se je zavezala k nekim kvotam zdaj
<yang> pa ne govorim zdaj o eticnem vidiku da bi bilo prav, ce bi vsi ljudje imeli dostojno zivljenje, ce bi recimo uvedli UTD ali podobne zadeve
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<yang> v vseh drzavah pa drzava najprej skrbi predvsem za drzavljane
<idioterna> yang: nobena slovenija ni tega dolzna
<yang> tudi socialni transferji so v primarni meri namenjeni drzavljanom
<idioterna> yang: ni treba poskusat personificirat abstraktnih entitet
<yang> ti kot slovenec, se bos moral kr mal namatrat, da ti bodo dali na svedskem neko nadomestilo za karkoli - brezposelnost verjetno
<yang> bod dobil ja, ce bos tam prijavljen nevem 5 let
<yang> pa zadostil drugim pravnim zahtevam za podporo
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> ce bi bla tle vojna bi mogu pa sam do tja pridt nekak
<yang> ja
<idioterna> pa bi me z zlatom in apple laptopi zasul
<idioterna> no svedska je itak v eu tko da
<idioterna> ze zdej loh legalno tam delam
<idioterna> brez ksnih posebnih papirjev
<yang> evropska politika mora najti odgovore in resitev za to krizo, saj lahko cez 1 leto pride ze miljon beguncev ali pa se vec
<idioterna> zakaj politika
<idioterna> sej to ni njihova stvar
<idioterna> to so resnicni ljudje
<idioterna> in izbira je zlo enostavna
<idioterna> al jih pustimo v eksistencialni krizi na nasih mejah
<idioterna> kjer jih bo zlo enostavno novacit za jihad
<idioterna> al pa jih integriramo
<idioterna> kar bo drago
<idioterna> v vsakem primeru je ena resitev popolnoma nehumana, druga pa mogoce mal manj udobna
<idioterna> za kaj navijas je pa stvar tega a mas kej empatije al je nimas nic
<idioterna> ce so te naucil da so tujci manj vredni, pol jih itak loh dehumaniziras
<idioterna> reces "to uresnic niso ljudje"
<yang> meni se smilijo tej ljudje, tistemu ki pa si je prejsnji mesec kupil jahto pa privez v puli pa malo manj
<yang> pa bi jim un lazje pomagal
<idioterna> ja pa kaj
<idioterna> ti ne mors vplivat na to kaj drugi pocnejo
<idioterna> samo na to kaj bos ti naredu
<yang> ja
<yang> to drzi
<yang> do neke mere lahko vplivas, samo vprasanje ce si uslisan
<yang> Kolega je zadnjic rekel, da je pisal sportnem parku Stozice da naj populijo razrasceno Ambrozijo, ce bo pa uslisan je pa druga zadeva
<yang> Ker je sportni park Stozice uraden lastnik parcele na kateri se Ambrozija razrasca, so zakonsko dolzni to populiti
<yang> Mislim, da je sprejet odlok ki nalaga lastnikom parcel puljenje invazivnih vrst
<yang> Kolk pa inspektorji dejansko to preverjajo in kaznujejo je pa druga zadeva
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11900057_1074453409239360_5855646879356441912_n.jpg?oh=4968086cec55b9abf29c9d7768b49de5&oe=5639796D
<yang> Baje da je ta ambrozija precej alergena je se dodal
<idioterna> nej pise se inspektorju ane
<zdobbie> ooo limun
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sup
<yang> je pa res hecno, dejansko kjer so njive ni nobene ambrozije, potem je pa se prostora recimo za 4-5 njiv katerih lastnik je MOL ali Sportni park Stozice in tam je polno Ambrozije
 * CrazyLemon se fila s cukrom
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: op sasa majbe
<zdobbie> maybe
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nimam energije za to dejanje
<zdobbie> take some more sugar then
<CrazyLemon> počakaj kakšno minuto
<CrazyLemon> ko pojem še kakšno čokolado
<yang> tisti predel je zapuscen
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_7howQzatw poglej
<Pepelka> Rosling's World - a documentary about Hans Rosling - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hans Rosling is a professor in international health, who has made an unlikely global success. His Gapminder presentations on global development evokes laught...«
<idioterna> splaca se ti
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.10 aka Wily Werewolf | Ne se kregat.
<yang> ja rosling dobr predava
<yang> ampak njegova teorija je bolj za idealni svet
<yang> vsec mi je blo ko je rekel "i need to work for my boss now, he is my son"
<yang> konec kosarkaske tekme , hupanje in kricanje
<yang> ceprav so veliko bolj normalni kot tista raja ki hodi na fuzbal
<yang> tut helikopter je samo dva kroga naredil pa je sel stran, medtem ko na nogometni tekmi cel cajt preletava
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, ambrozija je alergena ko cveti
<lynxlynxlynx> ~zdej
<yang> ja
<yang> no verjetno ni edina rastlina ki je alergena
<yang> oz so tudi domace alergene sorte rastlin
<yang> malo si ga nasrkal ce imas seneni nahod
<sasa84> ambrozija je j***
<sasa84> :P
<yang> sasa84: a kaj pulis ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, več jih je
<lynxlynxlynx> ni pa vse sprožilec, ne vpliva na vse enako
<CrazyLemon> "Hi a nice young man! My name is Olga! I am living in Moscow at the moment! After reading the information on your page, I was pleasantly surprised. I would like to pal up with you, because you have all the qualities, which must have a real man! Warm wishes! Yours Olga!"
<CrazyLemon> fck yea! she likes my qualities!
<lynxlynxlynx> dobra engleščina, čist avtentično
<CrazyLemon> she's from russia
<CrazyLemon> je za pričakovat da ji angleščina dela nekaj težav
<lynxlynxlynx> sej pravim
<CrazyLemon> sam bi bilo bl avtentično če bi poslala za .ru domene
<CrazyLemon> in ne .fr
<CrazyLemon> z*
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je pa geek in se zaveda, da je mogoče kak tuj servis malo bolj privaten ^^
<CrazyLemon> we will never know! :/
<CrazyLemon> nič..ln :)
<lynxlynxlynx> papa
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-28
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> uh si zgoden
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> kutro
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> #7 #7 #7 #7 #7 https://deardesignstudent.com/8-reasons-to-turn-down-that-startup-job-1f82a00ade34
<Pepelka> 8 Reasons to Turn Down That Startup Job — Dear Design Student — Medium
<Pepelka> »Q: I graduated from school this year and I’ve been looking for my first job. After interviewing around, I finally got a …«
<napsy> lol
<slax0r> sm porihtu leasing na nlb, so rekl tk beri med vrsticami "jebi teh par eur v sisbon..."
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sam bi blo res bols ce bi se z biciklom vozu
<zdobbie> wat een deal https://twitter.com/strankaSDS/status/635463585515347968
<Pepelka> SDS auf Twitter: "Lenart Rihar (Rovte): J. Hladnik je od Perona izposloval, da je Argentina sprejela preko 10tisoč slovenskih beguncev. http://t.co/FrPBzHMs2W"
<zdobbie> kaksno so kej Argentinci pelal
<idioterna> sej loh replyjas
<idioterna> "ja, ampak so rabl krstn list pokazat"
<zdobbie> vsaj streljal niso
<slax0r> idioterna: 200+km dnevno na siht in nazaj? :)
<slax0r> https://www.google.si/maps/dir/Bad+Radkersburg,+Avstrija/Gradec,+Avstrija/@46.879726,15.4172672,10z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m14!4m13!1m5!1m1!1s0x476f138dc5443af1:0xda29d7cb790fd640!2m2!1d15.9902556!2d46.6886803!1m5!1m1!1s0x476e3587173065bb:0xfe8e8ad1d2dfdd9b!2m2!1d15.439504!2d47.070714!3e1?hl=sl
<Pepelka> Google Zemljevidi
<slax0r> "sam" 4 ure, pa se to komaj od bad radkersburg, se pred tem pa mam cca 30km
<idioterna> slax0r: dzabe ti je
<idioterna> slax0r: sej nimas nobenga resnga klanca po poti
<slax0r> idioterna: to ne, sam pa delam po 10-12 ur
<slax0r> +10 ur za voznjo
<slax0r> kdaj bom pa spal?
<idioterna> sej mas se 2 uri
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> ja lej
<idioterna> easy ti je no
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe1a1wHxTyo
<Pepelka> Monty Python - Four Yorkshiremen - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Monty Python - Four Yorkshiremen«
<slax0r> slisu ze 4352562546435435x, sam treba se enkrat :D
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KHbgp60A-HQ/VeAPmEz-p8I/AAAAAAAATGc/-gnYfViHJWY/w710-h823-no/CKERpkuUMAABuJ3.png-large.png
<zdobbie> m'stick
<slax0r> mbop
<zdobbie> das net hat gesplitt
<slax0r> kje je doom? -.-
<lynxlynxlynx> .seen doom
<zdobbie_> oh lord
<CrazyLemon> .videl lord_doom
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: O čemu ti to?
<CrazyLemon> jabuk1 i dont know :(
<CrazyLemon> .pomoč
<CrazyLemon> .videl Lord_Doom
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: O čemu ti to?
<CrazyLemon> .videl slax0r
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: slax0r je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred 19 minutami z sporočilom: kje je doom? -.-
<slax0r> .videl LorD_DooM
<jabuk1> slax0r: O čemu ti to?
<slax0r> you suck
<CrazyLemon> .videl sasa84_
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: sasa84 je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred 16 urami z sporočilom: :P
<CrazyLemon> .videl sasa84
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: sasa84 je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred 16 urami z sporočilom: :P
<CrazyLemon> .imdb southpaw
<jabuk1> Southpaw (2015) 124 min Action Drama Sport
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7.8/10 (24,475 glasov) MT: 57/100
<jabuk1> Boxer Billy Hope turns to trainer Tick Willis to help him get his life back on track after losing his wife in a tragic accident and his daughter to child protection services.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi798143257/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1798684/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb spy
<jabuk1> Vohunka (2015) 120 min Action Comedy Crime
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7.3/10 (67,817 glasov) MT: 75/100
<jabuk1> A desk-bound CIA analyst volunteers to go undercover to infiltrate the world of a deadly arms dealer, and prevent diabolical global disaster.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi707571993/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3079380/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb san andreas
<jabuk1> Prelomnica svetega Andreja (2015) 114 min Action Drama Thriller
<jabuk1> Ocena: 6.4/10 (49,083 glasov) MT: 43/100
<jabuk1> In the aftermath of a massive earthquake in California, a rescue-chopper pilot makes a dangerous journey with his ex-wife across the state in order to rescue his daughter.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi395358233/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2126355/
<zdobbie_> someone's gonna have a blast of a Friday
<zdobbie_> some is ... getting down on Friday
<CrazyLemon> ja..danes je rest day
<CrazyLemon> jutri pa vršič
<zdobbie_> uuu
<CrazyLemon> ja..bratranec hoče stestirat 32ko
<zdobbie_> kaksne prenose mas ti?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a da bi sli
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ 12-30
<zdobbie_> pa spredej?
<CrazyLemon> ampak! včeraj nisem uporabil 30ke ker se želim navadit na 28
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ compact
<CrazyLemon> 34/50
<zdobbie_> k
<CrazyLemon> pa počen obroč imam! such luck.. ravno ko je na sporedu servis za avto
<idioterna> js mam 11-27 pa 34/50
<idioterna> pa vidm da je sam 100km do starta
<CrazyLemon> do starta?
<zdobbie_> KG
<CrazyLemon> kje je start?
<zdobbie_> pod Vrsicem
<idioterna> v kranjski gori
<idioterna> kje je pa ksn web site
<idioterna> od letosnga jurisa
<CrazyLemon> jah v bistvu je idioterna tvoj start v LJ
<CrazyLemon> idioterna juriš bo naslednji vikend
<CrazyLemon> 5.9
<CrazyLemon> !g 37. juriš na vršič
<Pepelka> 37. Juriš na Vršič | TD Kranjska Gora http://www.td-kranjska-gora.si/juris-na-vrsic/
<idioterna> 38. je letos
<CrazyLemon> tale pepelka je obup.. več kot očitno je da je napisana v javi
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nope..37
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri vršiču
<zdobbie_> !g 39. juriš na vršič
<idioterna> aja pa res
<Pepelka> Razpis | TD Kranjska Gora http://www.td-kranjska-gora.si/juris-na-vrsic/razpis/
<CrazyLemon> nekje v 'centru' kranjske gore je ena pizzerija
<CrazyLemon> ki je taka..manjša
<CrazyLemon> ima pa v kleti tudi ene prostore
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo na katero pizzerijo mislim?
<CrazyLemon> vedno se vozimo po celi KG in iščemo in redko kdaj najdemo
<idioterna> ne vem, nism se bil not
<zdobbie_> !g pizzerija kranjska gora
<Pepelka> Lokalni poslovni rezultati za pizzerija blizu naslova kranjska gora pizzerija kranjska gora
<zdobbie_> k
<zdobbie_> !g pizzerija klet kranjska gora
<Pepelka> Gostilna & Pizzerija Bor Kranjska Gora http://www.gostilna-bor.si/
<CrazyLemon> ni samo pizzerija
<CrazyLemon> ima tudi bl fensi del..ta v kleti je fensi
<CrazyLemon> penzion lipa!
<CrazyLemon> hvala zdobbie_ <3.. ful si mi pomagal
<CrazyLemon> *khm*
<zdobbie_> vedno tak
<pitastrudl> zdobbie ja sm mal prej se usedu za komp pa odpru irc
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> 12 ur si replyju
<zdobbie> #commitment
<pitastrudl> ikr
<pitastrudl> irc bonton pa to
<CrazyLemon> to te je pustu čakat..da si ga mal pogrešal pa to
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> torej.. openwrt ni tako dober kot sm predvideval da bo
<CrazyLemon> včasih kr povezava crkne/laga ko začnem s sposojo filma
<CrazyLemon> hitrost tam okrog 1.1MB/s
<CrazyLemon> any idea why?
<zdobersek> karma maebi
<CrazyLemon> 321 / 16384 (1%) <- active connections
<CrazyLemon> torej nič takega
<pitastrudl> ma kdo kakšne grafične kartice naprodaj
<CrazyLemon> js..pri APUju imam odveč integrirano
<CrazyLemon> del s procesorjem bom obdržal
<CrazyLemon> tisti del z grafično pa tebi prodam!
<pitastrudl> aha ne, rabi bil malo bolj močnejšo
<CrazyLemon> 50/50!
<CrazyLemon> ta je ful močna!
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> če podpira skoraj 4k!
<pitastrudl> ful se mi zdi da si sarkastičen
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> niga wat.. podpira vsaj 8k!
<CrazyLemon>  xrandr
<CrazyLemon> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 3200 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192
<CrazyLemon> a vidiš ti to????
<CrazyLemon> A TI TO VIDIÅ ?!?
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> to je power of APU!
<CrazyLemon> men pa je itak preveč 8kx8k in ti dam 4k
<zdobersek> BITCH PLEASE
<zdobersek> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 32767 x 32767
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek current..PHA!
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> minimum PHA!
<pitastrudl> nvm
<pitastrudl> hvala vseno
<CrazyLemon> your loss
<zdobersek> our non-gain
<CrazyLemon> evo spet crknu link
<zdobersek> hot damn
<anny_> čer
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fdKyszL1Zo
<Pepelka> Our Greatest Adventure - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Our adventure is just beginning. Neil deGrasse Tyson examines the upcoming Ares 3 mission and their #JourneyToMars in this special episode of StarTalk. Durin...«
<pitastrudl> mi je kolega predlagu da poslušam en audiobook
<pitastrudl> nism še nikol probu sam sm presenečen kok dobr je to
<pitastrudl> the martian - andy weir
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> btw če ti je ta tema všeč si poglej še the expanse
<dz0ny> 200+ let za the martian
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> ty
<dz0ny> also this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Mars
<Pepelka> Old Mars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> če kdaj tip konča the game of thrones
<dz0ny> bo mogoče še kak sci-fi se lotu
<CrazyLemon> the minions so me razočarali
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-29
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> GOOD DAY SIRES
<zdobbie> me irl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0rdZk4naYo
<Pepelka> I Think Im An Animal Stephen Believes He Is A Leopard - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Stephen shows off his Leopard traits as he runs, jumps and climbs rocks and trees, he tells of his first memories of believing he is a Leopard.«
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10351470_1659978964239220_6525654440109404439_n.jpg?oh=2b7fd945098fdd2363e36dad65abc9bc&oe=5680DC25
<zdobbie> that thing can probably poop for days
<zdobbie> idioterna: a nis na Vrsciu
<zdobbie> Vrsicu
<zdobbie> evo planinca!
<idioterna> zdobbie: ne
<idioterna> u bohn sm su
<pitastrudl> z kolesom?
<zdobbie> how else?
<pitastrudl> tramvaj
<pitastrudl> :-D
<zdobbie> yeee, Elliot the GNOME guy
<CrazyLemon> idioterna razočaral si me..js pa celo pot 'jure..jure kje si?'
<napsy_> um
<napsy_> en questtion regarding physics mam
<CrazyLemon> you cant fly
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy_> ta reflekcija ko se vidi svetlobni spekter, mavrica ko ti das CD pred soncno svetlobo .. naj bi se zgodila ker elektroni preskocijo energijski nivo?
<zdobbie> .yt it's some kind of magic
<jabuk1> Queen - A Kind of Magic (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p_1QSUsbsM
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/vagabund/s-kolesom-po-gruziji-in-armeniji-od-krav-sredi-cest-do-luksuznega-letovisca/372735
<Pepelka> S kolesom po Gruziji in Armeniji: od krav sredi cest do luksuznega letovišča :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Skupina kolesarjev se nas je že petič odpravila na približno 1000 km dolgo kolesarsko pot in tokrat za cilj izbrala Gruzijo in Armenijo.«
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo čtivo!
<CrazyLemon> a se je že kdo peljal https://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/s-kolesom/vzpon-na-krvavec-zaostaja-le-za-tistim-na-mangart/316825
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Pepelka> Vzpon na Krvavec zaostaja le za tistim na Mangart :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »"Ste morda koga prehiteli, nekoga, ki je šel malo počasneje in ne z lahkoto?" je spraševala gospa srednjih let in mislila na svojega moža, ki je omagal nekje v zadnjih kilometrih vzpona na Krvavec.«
<CrazyLemon> .potres
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 17.km SZ od BREGINJA @29/08/2015 05:39:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+13.31+E
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> poslal sem pismo v nemčijo
<pitastrudl> priporočena prednostna
<pitastrudl> gledam sledenje
<pitastrudl> kr naenkrat nemorm več sledit
<pitastrudl> pač
<pitastrudl> ne obstaja sledilna Å¡tevilka
<pitastrudl> ?????
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> padlo s tovornjaka
<pitastrudl> ja ok
<yang> pitastrudl: ko gre pismo izven obmocja slovenije, moras gledati na nemski spletni strani
<pitastrudl> yang res?
<yang> ja
<pitastrudl> :O
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> svašta
<yang> sa jtudi sledljivost iz tujine ko posljejo, se ne vidi v slo, dokler ne prispe posiljka v drzavo
<yang> razen ce si posiljal dhl,ups,fedex bi moralo biti vidno iz centralnega registra
<pitastrudl> kaj veš kje se to pogleda
<pitastrudl> na kateri nemski posti
<yang> poglej na dhl.de
<pitastrudl> ja preko slovenske poste sm poslal
<yang> ali pa deutsche-post.de
<yang> https://www.deutschepost.de/sendung/simpleQuery.html
<Pepelka> Deutsche Post | Brief | Sendungsstatus
<Pepelka> »Verfolgen Sie den Sendestatus Ihrer Briefe bei der Deutschen Post«
<yang> http://nolp.dhl.de/nextt-online-public/report_popup.jsp?lang=de tole je pa za pakete
<Pepelka> DHL Sendungsverfolgung
<pitastrudl> oh
<Pepelka> »DHL Startseite«
<pitastrudl> hvala
<pitastrudl> sm isku kje se poisce
<pitastrudl> js pa nemsščina nisva prjatla
<pitastrudl> haha
<yang> zgoraj klikni
<yang> imas english vmesnik
<pitastrudl> KJE
<pitastrudl> ops caps
<yang> na deutsche post strani moras spodaj dati datum ko si oddal posiljko
<yang> zgoraj pa referencno stevilko
<yang> drugace pa v ponedeljek poklici na eno od stevilk poste slovenije za mednarodno sledljivost
<yang> ce ti ne uspe najti
<yang> kar na carinsko posto poklici te bodo oi usmerili na pravo cifro
<pitastrudl> Die Sendung wurde am 29.08.2015 in unserem Logistikzentrum Frankfurt Flughafen bearbeitet.
<pitastrudl> jaja jawohl
<yang> no evo
<pitastrudl> a znaš nemšk
<yang> v frankfurt je prispelo in potuje dalje
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> sam ne Å¡tekam tega
<pitastrudl> poslal sem Å¡e razglednico
<pitastrudl> zraven
<pitastrudl> isti moment
<pitastrudl> razglednica je na naslovu
<pitastrudl> jo je prejela
<pitastrudl> pisma pa ne
<yang> ja pac drugacen sortirni sistem je
<yang> za razglednice in za pisma verjetno
<yang> kaj posiljas na razglednici lepe pozdrave v nemcijo v pismu pa denar ?
<pitastrudl> v pismu je pismo
<pitastrudl> :>
<yang> :)
<yang> Liebe Anita, vielen dank und liebe Gruesse
<yang> mal heca
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> sej pride v slovenijo konc septembra
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> Jst ponavad iz nemcije samo dobivam pakete
<yang> posiljam pa nic
<pitastrudl> aha
<yang> se poslavljam za danes, lahko noc !
<pitastrudl> noč
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-30
<Grega_> Zdravo fantje!
<Grega_> http://pastebin.com/BZdKKim3 any idea? server se ponavadi neha odzivat..
<Pepelka> Message from syslogd@eric at Aug 30 01:43:51 ... kernel:[ 3724.096894] stack s - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: The Black Ghosts - Forgetfulness. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XuN63_IpXo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/commercial-satellite.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kaj pomeni 622 x 15c-18c ? ta 15c-18c me matra
<pitastrudl> jutro
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<idioterna> cudn je
<idioterna> aja ne to ni guma
<idioterna> to je feltna verjetn
<idioterna> k feltne so 15 al pa 18mm siroke
<idioterna> c je clincher
<idioterna> t je pa tubular
<idioterna> pomoje
<CrazyLemon> to je feltna ja
<idioterna> k gume so pa od 20 naprej
<idioterna> vsaj ponavad no
<idioterna> nism se ozje vidu
<idioterna> 20 pomen da je 20mm siroka ko je napumpana
<CrazyLemon> sej na obrocu pise 622 x 15-18c sm mislu da to pomeni da sprejema gume 622 x karkoli pomeni 15c pa karkoli pomeni 18c
<idioterna> zdej mam 622-32 pa je awesome
<idioterna> aja ne vecina 622 gum cist uresu sede na 15
<idioterna> 18 so kr siroke ze
<idioterna> ampak tut ozke gume pasejo gor
<idioterna> sam mal drugacna dinamika je
<idioterna> en kolega ma dt-swiss wheelset na fixiju
<idioterna> 18c, pa 622-23 gume gor
<idioterna> pa je kr zanimiv, ful stabiln
<CrazyLemon> sej js tudi 23ke imam trenutno gor
<CrazyLemon> sam to je drug wheelset
<idioterna> tko ce ovinke na hard voz
<idioterna> se skor nc ne deformira guma
<CrazyLemon> .imdb narcos
<jabuk1> Narcos (TV Series 2015– ) 52 min Crime Drama
<jabuk1> Ocena: 9.3/10 (2,578 glasov) MT: 19 user
<jabuk1> A chronicled look at the criminal exploits of Colombian drug lord Pablo Escobar.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2553393945/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2707408/
<idioterna> to je pa za yanga
<idioterna> da bo vidu kaksne so posledice tega da so droge prepovedane
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kot gledas ta 15c-18c
<CrazyLemon> more drugs more fun am i right zdobbie ?
<zdobbie> u so left u don't even know it
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie na obroču piše
<CrazyLemon> oziroma na traku obroča
<CrazyLemon> torej je kdo od vaju ( zdobbie , idioterna ) bil že na krvavcu?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> velikrat
<zdobbie> nop
<idioterna> se kr easy je
<CrazyLemon> idioterna v primerjavi z ? :)
<idioterna> mislm pac zmerno dolg klanc je, ampak ni ful strm
<idioterna> ja ne vem na pavlica je ful vec velik bl strmih segmentov
<idioterna> z avstrijske strani
<zdobbie> http://klanci.muha.cc
<Pepelka> Klanci
<CrazyLemon> kam se še splača vozit okrog krvavca?
<zdobbie> jezerski vrh
<CrazyLemon> ne..ni mi všeč beseda 'vrh'
<idioterna> jezerski vrh je velik bl kul
<idioterna> skos je senca
<idioterna> pa bl strmo je
<zdobbie> ni bl strmo
<idioterna> zadnjih 5km recimo je precej bl napornih k ambroz
<idioterna> aja no
<idioterna> obrnen je
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kako pa ti veš če nisi bil na krvavcu :D
<idioterna> krvavc je na zacetku bl strm k na konc
<idioterna> jezersko pa obratno
<idioterna> sej vid slikco
<idioterna> aja pa res ni bl strmo
<CrazyLemon> jezerski vrh pa ni strm
<idioterna> pol je pa mogoce zato k je tok daljsi
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kr lep profil
<idioterna> ja sej se da ful gont gor
<zdobbie> ke mas krvavec http://klanci.muha.cc/klanec.php?id=284&s=0&e=11660&r=30&f=0&k=1
<zdobbie> ke mas jezerski vrh http://klanci.muha.cc/klanec.php?id=75&s=0&e=20000&r=30&f=0&k=1
<zdobbie> jezerski vrh je itak easy peasy do zadnjih 4km
<zdobbie> pa lepse se je potem dol vracat kokr s Krvavca
<idioterna> js sm mel ful obcutek da je bl strm jezerski vrh
<idioterna> pa zdej vidm da niti ni
<idioterna> mislm na krvavc sm bil zmer ful hitrej gor
<idioterna> pa sm se mel power
<zdobbie> ja krvavc je pol krajsi
<idioterna> mhm, sam je kr visji
<idioterna> s 400 na 1300
<idioterna> un je pa s 550 na 1250 al tm nek
<idioterna> zdej sm ze zapru
<idioterna> dons morm na eno druzinsko zabavo tko da
<idioterna> bom su jutr na krvavc
<zdobbie> 150m je krvavc visji
<idioterna> ja pa grad je nizji :)
<CrazyLemon> jezersko - ambrož pod krvavcem cca 51km + 10km spust s krvavca + 20km spust z jezerskega vrha + 20km do grada
<CrazyLemon> je mal too much :D
<CrazyLemon> kakšna pa je cesta na jezerski vrh?
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kul
<idioterna> cesta je mal zrukana
<idioterna> sam na gor ni panike
<idioterna> na dol gres pa tut tok hitr da avtomobili niso problem in lahko obvozis luknje
<idioterna> pa tut niso take luknje da bi se razkantal ce ceznjo zapeles
<idioterna> sam prebijes pa hitr kej
<CrazyLemon> na google maps zgleda kr v redu cesta
<CrazyLemon> vsaj zadnjih 5-10km
<idioterna> ja zgoraj je dost ok
<idioterna> najbl bedna je od tupalice do spodnje jezersko
<idioterna> ma velik teh zaflikanih lukenj
<idioterna> k ksn centi cez strli asfalt od flike
<zdobbie> tipicna slovenska cesta
<zdobbie> pac
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ce bos kdaj na Roglo rinu, pingej
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie rogla je mal predaleč
<CrazyLemon> verjetno bo prej v načrtu marmolada kot pa rogla
<zdobbie> wat een woos
<idioterna> s crnga kala mas ~8 ur do rogle
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no.. mogoče pa bo rogla pred marmolado
<yang> v zrecah lepo prespis
<CrazyLemon> ne vem v bistvu.. ker js nimam na avtu nosilcev za kolesa
<yang> tm na zumzi poglej za hotel zvon
<yang> majo akcije
<CrazyLemon> kaj mi bo hotel v sloveniji?
<CrazyLemon> to je kot da bi ti šel v hotel v portorož
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense at all
<yang> pa simpaticno receptorko majo http://jp.si/DSC06823.JPG
<yang> CrazyLemon: 5 velkih feferonov mi je zrastlo prej jih sploh opazil nisem heh
<yang> zgleda da so le cebele prsle na balkon oprasevati
<zdobbie> crisis averted
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo tukaj ki ima relativno nove alu obroče?
<CrazyLemon> hm.. zdobbieja ni torej.. idioterna ? :)
<idioterna> lemon: ha?
<idioterna> ke pa je
<CrazyLemon> stupid vps
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: mam alu feltne ja
<idioterna> k sm pimp
<idioterna> kaj te zanima
<Sky[x]> grrr
<Sky[x]> apple tv mi steka ko sheram desktop :>
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zanima me če imaš eno črtico na obročih
<CrazyLemon> tam zravn nalepke
<CrazyLemon> nasproti ventila
<CrazyLemon> uploadam sliko as we speak
<CrazyLemon> mislil sem da so mi šli mavicovi obroči
<CrazyLemon> danes ko sm pregledal pa shimanove
<CrazyLemon> pa je podobno tudi na teh
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150830_221627.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tko zgleda na mavicovih
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20150830_221600.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tko pa na shimanovih obročih
<CrazyLemon> tako je na levi in desni strani obroča
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: moment
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: aja ja
<idioterna> mam to na vseh
<idioterna> tut na jeklenih sem mel
<CrazyLemon> idioterna torej.. ni nič narobe z obročem? :)
<idioterna> ne
<CrazyLemon> kul.. hvala
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da sm naletel na kakšno luknjo pa da so šli k vragu :)
<CrazyLemon> sam sedaj imam sam še eno težavo.. imam en par obročev odveč :)
<idioterna> kere pa?
<CrazyLemon> to kar vsak zacetnik ima.. shimano r501 pa mavic aksium :)
<idioterna> aja hm
<CrazyLemon> no..sej niso na prodaj (Å¡e) :D
<idioterna> js nism mel tega jsm mel ene ambrosio najprej
<idioterna> so zdrzal okol 120kkm
<idioterna> 13 let sm jih ruzil
<idioterna> pol so pa bremze skos prdrajsale
<CrazyLemon> no sej.. pri meni so bile aksiumke na kolesu in so fairly new..
<CrazyLemon> r501 pa sm včeraj kupil za ceno ene pice
<CrazyLemon> in so z novega kolesa
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/rim-breakage.jpg
<idioterna> po sm si pa od suni sposodu :)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/crazy-colnago.jpg
<CrazyLemon> u madona.. tebi pa je vseeno za 'rim wear indicator' :D
<CrazyLemon> a ti lahk kupim nov trak? ker tole zgleda kot da je od yanga sosed lastnik.. tist mehanik ki se mu avto pokvari
<CrazyLemon> +sredi nemčije
<CrazyLemon> je pa sprednji obroč kinda awesome :)
<idioterna> nimam vec to je blo like 3 leta nazaj
<idioterna> al 4 ze zdej
<idioterna> tut tega kolnagota sm hipsterjem dal za 500
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<idioterna> ja kva
<idioterna> steel is real
<zdobbie> 500
<zdobbie> ohjej
<Sky[x]> wiii zrihtal apple tv :> sam updejtat j blo treba grrrr
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-29
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<yang_> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17°C @29.08.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 96% severnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h) megla
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:20:32, Kulminacija: 11:04:11, Sončni zahod: 17:47:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 27min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang_> megla
<zdobersek> sej si u lublan
<idioterna> jsm bil na javoru prejle pa je sonck
<CrazyLemon> lies
<zdobersek> pics or it didn't happen
<CrazyLemon> ^
<idioterna> nism mel telefona sabo
<idioterna> sm pa mel garmin, tko da loh to uploadam ce vam kej pomaga
<zdobersek> (12:14:16 AM) zdobersek: pics or it didn't happen
<idioterna> po pa nc
<yang_> javor batch
<CrazyLemon> javor_sonck batch
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14183795_1086414151434598_7456372591692842659_n.jpg?oh=bb60b8c15d7882c6c47a776405d61b08&oe=584052CC
<zdobbie> snails eeewwwww
<CrazyLemon> ocitno se nisi jedel polzev
<zdobersek> ne, oni so jedl mojo solato
<CrazyLemon> niso jedl tvoje solate ampak je bila solata nadev tvojih polzev
<CrazyLemon> all you had to do is cook 'em up
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: polzja pica
<zdobersek> discuss.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bi bila dobra..ker bi se polž preveč spekel na pici in bi bil meso dokaj trdo/chewy
<zdobersek> sej jih lahko naknadno potrosis gor
<CrazyLemon> tko ali tko bi mogu polža najprej skuhat
<CrazyLemon> razn če bi ga na drobno narezal
<CrazyLemon> in dal pod sir
<zdobbie> https://streamable.com/mhyy
<Pepelka> Streamable - simple video sharing
<CrazyLemon> lol..lucky bastard
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/8FNGSZA.jpg
<zdobbie> idioterna: ko bos sel gol na blejsko plazo, bos v novicah! http://siol.net/siol-plus/kolumne/burkini-na-portoroski-plazi-424782
<Pepelka> Burkini na portoroški plaži - siol.net
<Pepelka> »To ni razmišljanje za burkini ali proti njemu. To je razmišljanje o vrstah argumentacije za in proti. To se površnemu bralcu, ki išče olimpijski boj med črnim in belim, zdi eno in isto. Pa ni.«
<zdobbie> ham, sem mislu, da je report z obale
<napsy> one plus 2 telefon se splaca nabavt?
<zdobbie> nexus is gg
<napsy> max 320 bi dal za teleon
<napsy> one plus je ze res na meji
<napsy> nexus 5 mi zdj on power off gumb zafrkava
<napsy> pa se mal po mili volji restarta
<matjaz> napsy, odpri ga, na mojem je bila umazanija za to kriva
<napsy> to se lahka probam
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kolk je 5x?
<dz0ny> napsy: ne
<dz0ny> bej stran od tistega one plus
<napsy> zakaj?
<dz0ny> cez cas bo zacel stekat ker ma flash neke slabe kvalitete
<dz0ny> tko prav xda
<napsy> aja
<dz0ny> mislim ce ga mislis met 1 leto pol ok
<napsy> kul, thx za info
<napsy> bom probu najprej nexusa spedenet
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie v sloveniji? 2 damn much
<CrazyLemon> napsy matjaz ni težava v umazaniji
<CrazyLemon> ampak v konektorju
<CrazyLemon> known nexus 5 issue
<CrazyLemon> napsy če ti je še kul lahko greš na servis pa ti zamenjaj gumb
<CrazyLemon> zamenjajo*
<CrazyLemon> vama trade..nekje v centru lj
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..tako pri simobilu kot telekomu nimajo več 5x
<zdobbie> don't fuck with Zeus http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/29/12688614/lightning-strike-kills-reindeer-norway
<Pepelka> Lightning strike kills 323 reindeer in Norway | The Verge
<Pepelka> »A lightning strike in Norway has killed more than 300 reindeer, according to reports from local media. A spokesman for the Norwegian Nature Inspectorate (NNI) told NTB, the Norwegian News Agency,...«
<idioterna> zdobbie: a mas mogoce account za ta siol
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> tolk mi je pa menda mar zase
<idioterna> en mora napisat "Ko si v Rimu, se obnašaj kot Romun."
<idioterna> ziga turk je idiot.
<zdobbie> vcasih pove kej pametnega
<zdobbie> tehnologijo razume
<idioterna> ja, ampak tle je napisal, da bi rad zivel v savdski arabiji
<zdobbie> ja sej tam zakonsko zapovejo, kaj zenska mora nosit in kaj ne
<idioterna> ja, sje
<idioterna> sej
<idioterna> to bi on rad
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/soulmatestv/videos/1790616944487660/
<Pepelka> Soul Mates - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Soul Mates. Gefällt 16.364 Mal · 2875 Personen sprechen darüber. This is the story of two dickheads, bound together through different incarnations...«
<zdobbie> njega bolj boli, da ljudje kritizirajo taksne kretenske ideje
<CrazyLemon> scena at 20"
<CrazyLemon> the best fckin and unexpected thing ever
<CrazyLemon> my bad..okrog 1' je
<zdobbie> idioterna: najlepse je to, da se vecina zensk burk vseen znebi, ko majo to moznost https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/08/19/germanys-potential-burqa-ban-has-a-problem-where-are-the-burqas/
<Pepelka> Germany’s potential burqa ban has a problem: Where are the burqas? - The Washington Post
<Pepelka> »Many seem confused about what a burqa is, for one thing.«
<zdobbie> vsak mesec mas potem ksn clanek al pa fotko, ko zenske mecejo dol bruke in hijabe po tem, ko vrzejo ISIS ven iz njihovega mesta
<zdobbie> pa loh kmal asociiras ISIS s kreteni z Zahoda, k hocejo met dolocen dressing code uzakonjen
<yangX> Heh, gledam kle da telemach sploh nima IPv6
<yangX> deployanga
<CrazyLemon> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/ttip-trade-deal-agreement-failed-brexit-latest-news-eu-us-germany-vice-chancellor-a7213876.html
<Pepelka> TTIP has failed – but no one is admitting it, says German Vice-Chancellor | Europe | News | The Independent
<Pepelka> »The free trade negotiations between the European Union and the United States have failed, but “nobody is really admitting it”, Germany's Vice-Chancellor Sigmar Gabriel has said.  Talks over the so-called Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership, also known as TTIP, have made little progress in recent years.«
<yangX> Ja, fajn da je propadel sporazum
<yangX> Nic dobrega nam ne bi prinesel
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> kaj ces
<zdobersek> se bom pa najedu
<CrazyLemon> pizza?
<CrazyLemon> sj ni dežja..kaj čakaš?!
<zdobersek> da sestank koncam
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 17000 INR﻿ eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 17000 INR je 226.56 EUR
<zdobbie> indian roofies?
<CrazyLemon> ya
<CrazyLemon> need to stock up
<msev--> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<msev--> wow vse rdeče pr ns
<slax0r> upam da bo vse mirno
<slax0r> se mi ne da avta pokrivat
<CrazyLemon> kako vse rdeče pri vas če si ti iz kranja/bleda tam nekje
<slax0r> mogoce je pa nomad
<msev--> ja visoka nevarnost je
<msev--> very danger much wow
<zdobbie> aja? pr _vam_ je vse rdece?
<idioterna> pr ns je crno.
<idioterna> ampak ne nad lublano, gor prot severu
<CrazyLemon> norveška?
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> se v trgovino ne morem!
<zdobbie> moram po frutabela stashu posect
<msev--> kere maš pa najrajš zdobbie
<zdobbie> cornyje mam rajs
<CrazyLemon> +1
<zdobbie> ampak ni vec ne-cokoladnih v Sparu
<CrazyLemon> meni so všeč tudi te od fructala
<CrazyLemon> sadne rezine or smth
<msev--> men je ušeč un z gozdnimi sadeži
<idioterna> al pa marelca al pa jabuk
<idioterna> unfortunately however, none of these are vegan
<tadej> a se komu tole odpre pa odpre blank?
<tadej> http://www.samsung.com/in/support/usefulsoftware/KIES/
<Pepelka> Samsung Kies, Free Download Kies 3, Latest PC Suite, Mobile Software, Window 7 PC
<Pepelka> »Samsung Kies Free Download - Samsung Kies Mobile Software for Window 7 and Mac PC. Kies 3 Supported feature phones models, smartphones and latest Galaxy Phones / Tablets. Keep your mobile updated with latest kies 3 version pc suite.«
<zdobbie> WFM
<CrazyLemon> ^
<idioterna> i trust Pepelka.
<zdobbie> frutabel ni vec
<CrazyLemon> KAJ?! WHAT NOW?!
<metalcamp> zdobbie, u serious?
<zdobbie> why the judgies
<msev--> oh noes zdobbie
<msev--> js jih mam pa Å¡e
<msev--> celo Å¡katlo
<msev--> u jelly?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Samo_86: Brisanje namestitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6522/brisanje-namestitev
<zdobbie> so much
<CrazyLemon> he fat..so he very jelly
<CrazyLemon> čiliji so nekam čudni..čeprav so še vedno na rastlini zgledajo kot da se sušijo..zgubljajo na teži
<msev--> si jih dal na dieto
<CrazyLemon> nope..skrbim za čilije..veliko sonca pa vode dobijo vsak dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Brisanje programa prek ukazne vrstice  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43883#Comment_43883
<msev--> a ti maš rd da čimbl žge
<msev--> :D
<msev--> kko pol ugotovim kko pkillam nek proces :D
<msev--> kko ugotovim ime procesa
<msev--> a če je v screenu pol ga nemorm pgrepat
<dz0ny> ps axf
<matjaz> se mi zdi da so tale mycroft delali eni amaterji
<matjaz> al pa msev-- narobe razlaga tuki
<matjaz> :D
<msev--> js čist lepo razlagam
<msev--> :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.10 Wallpaper Contest Now Open For Entries  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kNUZAvZ5yMU/ubuntu-16-10-wallpaper-contest-now-open-entries
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<CrazyLemon> včeraj počel eno stvar..danes totalno pozabu
<CrazyLemon> včeraj bral skript danes ne ve več kaj počne
<CrazyLemon> thats the life of msev--
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This Simple Script Instantly Improves the Look of Unity Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pF3pJjASPmc/flat-unity-launcher-icons-flatify-script
<dz0ny> msev--: pa da ne boš excele uporabljal za računanje molekularnega števila
<dz0ny> k ne zna zaokrožit pravilno
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> zna zaokrožit..samo pravi tip mu moraš podat :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a nis vidu
<zdobersek> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/08/26/an-alarming-number-of-scientific-papers-contain-excel-errors/
<Pepelka> An alarming number of scientific papers contain Excel errors - The Washington Post
<Pepelka> »Excel's default settings are causing scientific screw-ups«
<msev--> dats the life CL
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie vidu..na slo-tech
<CrazyLemon> ampak piše da zato ker niso izbrali pravega tipa
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: A Quick Hands-On With Chatty, A Desktop Twitch Chat Client  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OFyAzrr1Ny4/chatty-twitch-chat-desktop-app-linux
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3072-2: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3072-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3070-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3070-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3072-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3072-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3071-2: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3071-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3071-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3071-1/
<msev--> če štartam ./start.sh voice ...pol menim da bi se moral zaštratat mycroft-voice process, zakaj pol pgrep -l mycroft ne najde tega
<msev--> a mogoče narobe mislm da se bo ta proces zaštartal
<msev--> \_ python /home/msev/libraries/mycroft-core-release-v0.7.7/mycroft/client/speech/main.py
<msev--> aha tole je zgleda
<msev--> kko pol to ubijem
<msev--> kko specifičn python skript k se izvaja ubijem
<msev--> brez pidov
<msev--> "po imenu" ali lokaciji skripte
<msev--> ratal mi je
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/MV7tHB3.gifv
<idioterna> nice save
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/svet/v-istri-ujeli-340-kilogramskega-tuna-424842
<Pepelka> V Istri ujeli rekordnih 340 kilogramov težkega tuna - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Konec julija so hrvaški ribiči pri Rovinju ulovili največjega tuna, ki je bil kadarkoli ulovljen v hrvaškem morju.«
<msev--> pkill -9 -f bla/bla/script.py
<msev--> tkole sm napisal
<msev--> pač sam druga pot pa ime skripte :D
<msev--> cool zj znam selektivno zagnat pa selektivno pkillat skripte
<msev--> zj pa res lah systemd unite spišem
<msev--> za tale mycrap-t
<pitastrudl> gz
<pitastrudl> zdaj pa spat!
<msev--> gz?
<pitastrudl> aja, wrong line
<pitastrudl> ugh
<pitastrudl> tar.gz
<msev--> gj?
<pitastrudl> zdaj se grem pa kompresirat v postlo
<pitastrudl> exit
<msev--> hahaha
<msev--> pitastrudl, kšno bi mogu met zravn da bi te odpakirala :D
<msev--> :P
<msev--> screen -dmS
<msev--> kaj pomen ta dmS
<msev--> aha S je kao po imenu
<msev--> aha ne ubistvu je start as deamon to
<msev--> moram poguglat Å¡e mal
<yang_> man screen
<msev--> ja sj sm najdu
<msev--> pod screen --help že
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-30
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 25.km  J od IZOLE @30/08/2016 02:36:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.31+N,+13.7+E
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> a-ha
<zdobbie_> just sitting here, waiting for the second coffee
<idioterna> coffee is for normal people
<zdobbie_> I'm pretty k with that
<CrazyLemon> pretty k for lying to yourself?
<zdobbie_> that I'm of the normal people?
<CrazyLemon> that you think you're normal
<zdobbie_> so u think I'm of the übermensch?
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> (12:37:29 AM) Guest51 [~textual@user25.c1.cerknica.kabelnet.net] entered the room.
<zdobersek> (12:37:45 AM) zdobbie_: so u think I'm of the übermensch?
<zdobersek> (12:40:50 AM) Guest51 left the room (quit: Client Quit).
<CrazyLemon> überdösch ? :>
<zdobersek> dunno
<napsy> sm ucer spucal nexusa
<napsy> zgleda da je pomagal
<slax0r> u insurgency peepz
<slax0r> CrazyLemon in kdo pacc vse se zraven
<slax0r> a to mate Conquer update zraven al ne?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r conquer update?
<CrazyLemon> conquer je map mode
<CrazyLemon> ko igraš proti botom
<slax0r> https://www.kinguin.net/category/21674/insurgency-conquer-update-steam-cd-key/
<Pepelka> Insurgency + Conquer Update Steam CD Key | Buy on Kinguin
<Pepelka> »Compare Prices of Steam CD Keys and Game Keys and buy for the best price. Kinguin is a digital marketplace with the best deals on cheap game CD keys.«
<CrazyLemon> http://insurgency.wikia.com/wiki/Conquer
<CrazyLemon> s
<Pepelka> Conquer - Insurgency Wiki - Wikia
<Pepelka> »Achieve uncontested control of three objectives to win. Capturing an objective causes lost teammates to respawn at that objective. "A non-linear attack mode where a team must secure all the points in any order to win against large amounts of enemies who will try to retake objectives. This mode takes the action-packedness of Checkpoint, but opens up the map more for a less linear experience." — Insurgency Roadmap Conquer is a non-linear cooperative
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<jabuk> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a tu dobiš steam key ob nakupu?
<slax0r> aye
<slax0r> vcasih se splaca
<slax0r> trenutno ne
<slax0r> ker je insurgency 50% na steam
<CrazyLemon> pol je ta conquer sam..nateg :D
<slax0r> trololol
<slax0r> pa jaz ze mam insurgency
<slax0r> samo sem purchasal kot gift
<slax0r> lol
<CrazyLemon> ampak zihr nimaš conquer updatea!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> the shame
<slax0r> se mi splaca vzet gift zase, ali raje komu podarit?
<slax0r> a je to bolj COD style game, ali je malo bolj realistic?
<CrazyLemon> cod style?
<CrazyLemon> .yt insurgency gameplay
<jabuk> Intense Shootouts! Insurgency Gameplay Highlights ft Renpsy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHBUzLD0MYw
<CrazyLemon> tu se začne s push modeom
<CrazyLemon> the most popular pvp i guess
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: as in: http://hejibits.com/comics/2011-03-14-bloodshot.png
<slax0r> zgleda zanimivo
<slax0r> mogoce pa res probam
<slax0r> ko enkrat nalozim na svoj acc, ne morem vec v gift dat ail?
<CrazyLemon> i dont understand that image :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r po moje da ne..lahk pa family shareaš! i guess :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: dude, nisi nikoli igral call of duty?
<slax0r> so te nasrotali z svincem, vse kar je bilo si videl vse malo bolj rdece, si se skril za par sekund, pa si bil spet popolnoma zdrav
<CrazyLemon> slax0r long long time ago
<slax0r> ready to rambo them again
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne..ni tukaj tko
<CrazyLemon> pa tukaj je meh..ker igrajo coop ne pvp
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWota_bvN9Q
<Pepelka> Insurgency: Intense PVP! Best Action Game! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Threw together some good clips, mixture of push and firefight.«
<CrazyLemon> evo..tole je pvp
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem kaj je sicer tist dance vmes ampak ok
<idioterna> looks nothing like the real thing
<slax0r> kulj
<zdobbie_> pretty cool
<zdobbie_> http://www.tanyaplibersek.com/about
<Pepelka> About - Tanya Plibersek for Sydney 2015
<zdobbie_> https://twitter.com/billshortenmp/status/770502497802739712
<Pepelka> Bill Shorten auf Twitter: "BREAKING: @tanya_plibersek & I have given notice that we intend to introduce a private member's bill to make marriage equality a reality."
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.com/news/business-37220799
<Pepelka> Apple should repay Ireland €13bn, European Commission rules - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Ireland should recover up to €13bn (£11bn) from Apple in back taxes, the European Commission rules.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37213884 hah :D
<Pepelka> Deer collides with competitor at Dublin city triathlon - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Triathlons are tough at the best of times, but one competitor in the Dublin city event got more than he bargained for when he and a deer collided.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/teden-dni-po-tragediji-nova-groznja-v-izolski-bolnisnici/401533
<Pepelka> Teden dni po tragediji nove grožnje v izolski bolnišnici, na srečo le besedne :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »V izolski bolnišnici, ki je bila pretekli teden prizorišče tragičnega streljanja, se je zgodil nov incident. Pacient je namreč grozil v ambulanti.«
<CrazyLemon> kdo drug kot pa starčki...kdo drug
<zdobbie_> taki ste
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/znanost-in-tehnologija/rusi-ujeli-signal-ki-naj-bi-dokazoval-da-nismo-sami-v-vesolju.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Rusi ujeli signal, ki naj bi dokazoval, da nismo sami v vesolju
<Pepelka> »Skoraj leto dni so uspeli ruski znanstveniki skrivati informacijo, da je njihov teleskop ujel močan signal, ki naj bi ga v naš solarni sistem poslala razvita civilizacija. Konec septembra naj bi o njihovem odkritju razpravljali mednarodni znanstveniki, ki že razmišljajo, da bi svoje teleskope usmerili proti zvezdi HD 164595, od koder naj bi prišel signal.«
<idioterna> jao 24ur
<idioterna> NOPE
<zdobbie_> actually MAYBE BUT PROBABLY NO
<CrazyLemon> https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?id=80193
<Pepelka> "Baffling" "signal" "from HD 164595" is probably none of the above.
<zdobbie_> dem quotation marks
<msev--> joj kašn lol
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/iamdevloper/status/770549611165548544
<Pepelka> I Am Devloper auf Twitter: "Knock knock… *knocks again* “No one’s in…” *walks away* Atom Editor: “Who’s there?”"
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang_> idioterna: a ti mislim, da smo edina napredna civilizacija v vesolju ?
<yang_> a ti mislis
<idioterna> ne.
<idioterna> yang_: sej ti je CrazyLemon dal link
<yang_> ja sej berem
<idioterna> sej sam prvi post je pomembn
<yang_> ce je kje kaksna napredna vrsta je verjetno zelo oddaljena (izven nasega soncnega sistema)
<idioterna> ja sej ce si si sposoben predstavljat razdalje v vesolju in dogodkovne horizonte
<napsy> al pa ce so ze med nami %o
<idioterna> in te stozce
<idioterna> potem ves, zakaj je skoraj nemogoce, da bi odkrili znake zivljenja na drugih planetih
<yang_> to je drgac, kt da si ribica v ribniku k misli da je tisti ribnik celo vesolje
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> to je tko k da si ribica v ribniku, okol ribnika je pa vec sto svetlobnih let vakuuma
<yang_> kako vakuuma, sej eni planeti majo vodo itd.
<idioterna> ja, kje?
<yang_> samo tisti v oddaljenih galaksijah, za tiste pa ne moremo vedet kake pogoje imajo
<idioterna> mislm da si ti slabo predstavljas dimenzije v vesolju
<idioterna> od enga konca nase galaksije do drugega konca nase galaksije je 100.000 svetlobnih let.
<idioterna> najhitrejsa stvar v vesolju potrebuje 100.000 let, da pride od enga konca na druzga
<idioterna> oziroma
<idioterna> ce je na drugem koncu galaksije civilizacija, pa mi posljemo dovolj ociten in mocan signal
<idioterna> bo cez 50.000 let prisel tja
<idioterna> dobro vprasanje je, ce bo cloveska civilizacija sploh se obstajala takrat
<yang_> ja
<idioterna> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future
<Pepelka> Timeline of the far future - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> tole se tut splaca prebrat
<yang_> razen ce majo uni kaksno tehnologijo ki lahko potuje hitreje od svetlobe recimo
<yang_> mislim tako tehnologijo, katere mi trenutno ne oznamo
<yang_> oni pa ce so naprednejsi lahko da jo
<yang_> ce bi ti enemu v 18. stoletju razlagal o opticnih kablih ti tudi verjetno ne bi verjel
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Peek Is An Animated GIF Screen Recorder Tool for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1wzIlVxyAm8/peek-desktop-gif-screen-recorder-linux
<idioterna> nobena tehnologija jim ne pomaga pri tem, da jim mi ne znamo povedat, da smo tukej
<yang_> glede na naso ureditev na planetu, pa je velika verjetnost da bomo sami sebe unicli s tehnologijo...
<yang_> in ne bomo docakali 50.000 let
<idioterna> mocno dvomim, da se bomo unicl s tehnologijo
<idioterna> velik bolj verjetno je, da nas bo unicla narava
<idioterna> 500 svetlobnih let oddaljena zvezda bo eksplodirala in jo bomo par dni vidl pri belem dnevu
<idioterna> v naslednjih 10.000 letih
<idioterna> kr kul
<idioterna> bo second coming of christ
<idioterna> no al pa ne bo, k bo global warming pa bo skos oblacno
<yang> pa meteoriti ce zadanejo zemljo, gremo lahko tut goodbye
<idioterna> pa se ne bo nc vidl
<idioterna> Antares near the Sun on 30 November. This date may vary between 30 November and 2 December every year
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> For a few months, the Antares supernova could be as bright as the full moon and be visible in daytime.
<idioterna> par mescov ocitno
<yang> ma kul bi blo da bi docakal, da bi lahk kupu tak avto k po zraku leti
<yang> pa da me sam vozi
<yang> tko kot v blade runner oz. fifth element
<idioterna> sej to ze mas
<yang> ja, prototipe neke
<idioterna> kasne prototipe
<idioterna> vsako sodobno letalo zna letet in pristat samo
<yang> pravim o takem avtu, ki bi ga imel v garazi
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV_vWtAJIow
<Pepelka> Airbus A320 pilots' view ILS Approach CAT III LOWW-VIE in bad weather - YouTube
<yang> da bi bil promet urejen tako kot v tistih fimih
<idioterna> evo, dunaj
<Pepelka> »Watch an Airbus 320 approach and land at Vienna Airport Runway 29. Listen to ATC and pilot communication, enjoy the point of view as if YOU were one of the p...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24bRtzwK4rY
<Pepelka> Trailer Flying Cars - YouTube
<Pepelka> »future car trailer«
<idioterna> sej avijon je isto k avto
<idioterna> no razn airbus k ma joystick namest volana
<yang> F1 ma tut joystick
<zdobbie_> plebs
<idioterna> kaj je f1?
<zdobbie_> ko pristane, morajo avtopilota isklopst
<zdobbie_> izklopt
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> cat IIIc ils je tak da je tut taxi automated
<idioterna> sam nimajo se nikjer
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRZNLBL7Px4
<Pepelka> 4 Real Flying Cars That Actually Fly - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Flying cars are finally here.These are 4 examples.... Links Pal V http://pal-v.com/the-pal-v-one/ Terrafugia Transition http://www.terrafugia.com/ Maveric LS...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ obviously..ko parkiraš avto tudi moraš autopilota izklopit
<idioterna> yang: pa kaj si tok z avti obseden
<yang> F1 je formula 1
<CrazyLemon> what? f1 nima joysticka
<yang> neke vrste joystick je
<CrazyLemon> če je volan neke vrste joystick..potem ja
<yang> https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/ceneje/www/images/products/mother/1024/1137/1137847-0.jpg
<CrazyLemon> [13:48:14] <CrazyLemon>: če je volan neke vrste joystick..potem ja
<yang> http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb10/gringo73_2007/volan.jpg
<Pepelka> volan.jpg Photo by gringo73_2007 | Photobucket
<Pepelka> »Explore Mate Mate's photos on Photobucket.«
<matjaz> joystick hahaha
<jabuk>  http://i.imgur.com/rFmnfu2.gif
<matjaz> jabuk, stfu
<CrazyLemon> hm..zakaj je jabuk sedaj reagiral :D
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> joystick
<jabuk>  http://i.imgur.com/h0kF0.gif
<CrazyLemon> ah.. :D
<CrazyLemon> joy^
<jabuk>  http://i.imgur.com/7dqPF4K.gif
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install And Configure Bumblebee In Ubuntu 16.04 (With Nvidia-361 Or Nvidia-370)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/WNXSFPmWK_g/how-to-install-and-configure-bumblebee.html
<Matthai> hoj, vsebino ukaza bi rad zapisal v logger, rečem takole: ls -lha mojfile.txt | logger
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: OpenShot 2.1 Released With Animation Support, Improved Timeline  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/IZFNxd-Oru0/openshot-2-1-release-improved-timeline
<Matthai> zdaj... rad bi, da bi se v log zapisalo NEK TEXT potem pa tisti izpis dalje
<Matthai> če rečem: ls -lha mojfile.txt | logger NEK TEKST
<Matthai> se ne zapiše kot bi želel
<idioterna> kako se pa zapise?
<Matthai> v bistvu tole dela: logger LALA `ls mojfile.txt`
<matjaz> .yt ratatat falcon jab
<jabuk> RATATAT - FALCON JAB https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ohkCQp4xL0
<matjaz> swag
<Matthai> zapiše se pa Aug 30 14:28:47 atlas logger: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.8K Aug 30 14:17 mojfile.txt
<idioterna> Matthai: ja pol je ok
<idioterna> pol logger ocitno ne sprejema inputa na stdin
<idioterna> ampak kot parametre
<Matthai> idioterna, pa je safe na ta način (z  `) poganjat razne ukaze ala dd, lvcreate, itd?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> zakaj pa ne?
<idioterna> bols je $(ukaz)
<Matthai> ne vem... raje vprašam :-)
<idioterna> a parametre sprejemas od uporabnikov?
<Matthai> ja, $(..) pa ne dela
<idioterna> valda da dela
<idioterna> sej to je isto
<idioterna> sam bolj citljivo
<idioterna> probej
<idioterna> logger lala $(ls -la mojfile.txt)
<Matthai> ja, pravi logger: invalid option -- 'r'
<Matthai> pa ne zapiše vv log
<Matthai> hecho
<Matthai> hecno
<lynxlynxlynx> je varno
<lynxlynxlynx> tudi do code injection ne boš prišel
<idioterna> Matthai: dej v narekovaje ane
<idioterna> logger "lala $(ls -la mojfile.txt)"
<Matthai> root@atlas:~# logger "lala $(ls -la mojfile.txt)"
<Matthai> ls: cannot access mojfile.txt: No such file or directory
<Matthai> root@atlas:~# cat /var/log/syslog | grep lala
<Matthai> Aug 30 14:46:57 atlas root: lala
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Flowblade Linux Video Editor – Is It Any Good?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HACjoD5XCBU/flowblade-video-editor-your-opinion
<matjaz> ls -la mojfile.txt | logger lala
<matjaz> to pri meni dela
<matjaz> točno tako kot hiočeš
<matjaz> aja ne, ti bi rad tekst zapisan pred komando?
<Matthai> ja, da piše lala, pa pol output
<CrazyLemon> on bi rad tekst + output ukaza is my guess
<Matthai> da lahko pogrepam :-)
<matjaz> echo "lala" | logger && -la mopjfile.txt | logger
<matjaz> echo "lala" | logger && ls -la mojfile.txt | logger
<matjaz> **
<idioterna> Matthai: ja a ne vids kaj ti napise
<idioterna> 14:47< Matthai> ls: cannot access mojfile.txt: No such file or directory
<idioterna> ni tega fajla tam kjer si to pognal
<Matthai> saj to bi rad, da mi v log zapiše
<idioterna> a da ni fajla?
<CrazyLemon> vseeno mu je če je ali ni fajla
<idioterna> stderr dej v stdout
<CrazyLemon> output bi rad v logger
<Matthai> output ukaza
<CrazyLemon> karkoli že je
<Matthai> da
<idioterna> ja to ni isti output
<idioterna> logger "lala $(ls -la mojfile.txt 2>&1)"
<Matthai> da razložim problem... delam lvm snapshot in potem dd na lokalno particijo ter nato dd na NAS
<Matthai> in bi rad, da mi zapisuje v log da vem, če kaj od tega faila
<idioterna> ja, 2>&1 mors dodat
<dz0ny> pozen z ssytemd
<dz0ny> gre vse v log
<idioterna> da tut stderr ujames
<idioterna> al pa tko
<dz0ny> oneshot je tip servica
<dz0ny> pol pa lahko nastaviš timer,unit,udev-event...
<napsy> http://www.apple.com/ie/customer-letter/
<Pepelka> Customer Letter - Apple (IE)
<Pepelka> »A Message to Our Customers in Europe«
<napsy> ugh
<idioterna> dobr jamrajo
<napsy> krneki res
<napsy> apple, the saviour
<zdobersek> WE ARE THE CHURCH OF APPLE
<zdobersek> WE SHAN'T PAY DEM TAXES
<napsy> "At the time, Cork was suffering from high unemployment and extremely low economic investment."
<zdobersek> "... but not anymore! give me those 0.005% taxes!"
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bo Ireland 'we gonna brexit if we have to pay more than a 0.005%!"
<CrazyLemon> iexit?!?!
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> ireland bo kr lepo 13B v proracun zbasala
<idioterna> jim bo prov prslo
<CrazyLemon> here's a conspiracy theory for yall http://spin.sos112.si/SPIN2/Javno/Dogodki/
<Pepelka> spin
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ampak ireland pravi da ne želi teh 13b
<idioterna> nope
<CrazyLemon> "I disagree profoundly with the Commission," said Ireland's finance minister, Michael Noonan, in a statement.
<idioterna> ja, to ni ireland.
<CrazyLemon> its the guy handling irelands $$
<CrazyLemon> "The decision leaves me with no choice but to seek cabinet approval to appeal. This is necessary to defend the integrity of our tax system; to provide tax certainty to business; and to challenge the encroachment of EU state aid rules into the sovereign member state competence of taxation."
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, wau, za vnaprej obvestilo :DD
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mhm..shit is going down
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Multiload-ng 1.2.0 Released With Color Schemes Support, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/poX81Kbdt7U/multiload-ng-120-released-with-color.html
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja, ampak po EU zakonodaji je prepovedano dajat take vrste davcnih olajsav
<CrazyLemon> idioterna koliko časa je irska v EU? in koliko časa apple na irskem? če je to prepovedano..ne vem čemu taka odločitev šele sedaj
<idioterna> "sej ze skos bakrene zlebove krademo, zakaj ste nas pa sele zdej kaznoval?"
<matjaz> tud za fuzbalske klube v Å paniji je bla ista scena
<CrazyLemon> said noone ever!
<matjaz> morajo zdaj vračat milijone, ker so dobivali olajšave
<idioterna> but you just did
<matjaz> legalne olajšave
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to ni med irsko pa komisijo
<idioterna> to je med EU pa ZDA
<CrazyLemon> idioterna torej bodo 'kaznovali' vsa podjetja na irskem ki plačajo premalo davkov?
<CrazyLemon> EU that is
<zdobersek> why not?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kasna podjetja
<zdobersek> irska, nizozemska, luxembourg, belgija
<idioterna> kaznoval bodo irsko drzavo
<idioterna> ker neposteno priviligira dolocene pravne osebe na skupnem trgu
<zdobersek> government so lazy, they don't even care to collect taxes
<idioterna> to je prepovedano, irska se je pa k temu obvezala s podpisom lizbonske pogodbe
<matjaz> sam CrazyLemon, al se en lepo zafrkava na temle SPINU al so pa fakerji res na nečem
<matjaz> teorije gor al pa dol
<matjaz> tega požara ni bilo da bi bil datum napačen
<zdobersek> ma to je blo vcerej ponoc
<zdobersek> vnos pa morda po polnoci, zato pa napaka v datumu
<matjaz> pa res pizda, a search na nobeni od novičarskih .si strani ne dela al kaj?
<matjaz> google pa iz prve
<matjaz> pffft
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa tam search delal
<matjaz> sam res
<CrazyLemon> idioterna google? ms? etc? kako bodo kaznovali irsko državo če ji želijo da dobi več denarja
<CrazyLemon> torej..če me kdo želi kaznovat s kakšnim bitcoinom.. se priporočam?
<zdobbie_> enostavno
<zdobbie_> "evo vam kazen, 13 miljard"
<CrazyLemon> \"kazen\"
<CrazyLemon> fyi..captain america civil war je na pašnikih če kerga zanima
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> looks good enough..odidem
<msev--> un je dobr pa "pocen" k ma sam padalo gor
<msev--> un buggy
<idioterna> CrazyLemon irl
<idioterna> https://media.giphy.com/media/l2Sq3idc7DFyOoS5i/giphy-downsized-large.gif
<msev--> haha
<zdobbie_> lmfao
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 7.km SZ od PIVKE @30/08/2016 16:20:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.73+N,+14.15+E
<zdobbie_> mah no
<msev--> yang, glej kle Å¡e enga https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYT8eg1F8s
<Pepelka> The dune buggy that can fly - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SkyRunner is a dune buggy and a power parachute in one. After almost three years in development, it is on track to hit the market later this year.«
<CrazyLemon> i get scared in real life..thats true idioterna :D
<CrazyLemon> kot recimo danes en idiot na motorju ki je cca. meter mimo Å¡el s hitrostjo vsaj 130
<zdobersek> get used to it
<CrazyLemon> why should i?!?
<zdobersek> tko se pocutijo mravlje, ko sibas mimo njih
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak js če vidim mravljo js grem spodobno mimo
<CrazyLemon> v enem letu odkar vozim specialko sm vidu vsega dve kontroli prometa..pa Å¡e to sta bili na isti dan
<CrazyLemon> takrat ko je bilo napovedano ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3070-2: Linux kernel (Raspberry Pi 2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3070-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3070-4: Linux kernel (Xenial HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3070-4/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3070-3: Linux kernel (Qualcomm Snapdragon) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3070-3/
<CrazyLemon> no pa sm dosegel cilj za avgust \o/
<msev--> a gremo surgat ekipno? :D
<CrazyLemon> js danes ne surgeam ampak chillam ob captain america aka mr. trump
<msev--> v petek bo Airpower
<msev--> a kdo gre
<msev--> tudi v soboto
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> case and point msev
<dz0ny> rtfm
<dz0ny> [Service]
<dz0ny> Type=oneshot
<dz0ny> RemainAfterExit=yes
<dz0ny> ExecStart=/usr/local/sbin/mycroft start
<dz0ny> ExecStop=/usr/local/sbin/mycroft stop
<dz0ny> msev--: ^^
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: dd particije na NAS ne uspe  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6523/dd-particije-na-nas-ne-uspe
<Matthai> če kdo ve...
<msev--> a to dela dz0ny
<msev--> kko si to ugotovu :D
<dz0ny> read the fuckin manual
<msev--> a od systemd-ja
<msev--> a je tale stavk ključn " however, it is expected that the process has to exit before systemd starts follow-up units"
<msev--> hvala dz0ny drgač, a me loh še pliz pomagaš dešifrirat zakaj je to tko :D
<msev--> bom pogledov če v examplih kj piše
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: dd particije na NAS ne uspe  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43884#Comment_43884
<msev--> a pol je to zato, ker ta skripta ne ohrani nekih aktivnih procesov direktno povezanih z njo, pač skripta se zaustavi in druge stvari delajo...zato je oneshot?
<CrazyLemon> transmission spet hacked :/
<dz0ny> Whag?
<CrazyLemon> whag indeed
<CrazyLemon> zdaj vse migrirajo na github
<CrazyLemon> oz. so že!
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-31
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 21.km JZ od HRASTOVELJ @31/08/2016 03:42:27  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+13.79+E
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Zvečer in ponoči bo delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. Na Primorskem bo pretežno jasno, pihala bo šibka burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 11 do 15, na Primorskem do okoli 19 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo pretežno jasno, nekaj več spremenljive oblačnosti bo v hribovitem svetu. Šibka burja na Primorskem bo popoldne postopno ponehala. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 23 do 28, na Primorskem do 31 stopinj C.
<napsy> jutro
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, use rtorrent
<zdobersek> git diff --word-diff hhhhnnnnnnnggg
<napsy> dropbox so skrekal, fantje
<zdobersek> lulz
<zdobersek> par dni nazaj so emaile razposiljal, da cjo resetirat gesla za post-2012 racune
<CrazyLemon> right...takrat sm js zamenjal geslo :)
<zdobersek> wat een champ
<CrazyLemon> torej i'm safe?!
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> kondom se moras dat na glavo
<CrazyLemon> already have it
<zdobersek> healthy af then
<zdobersek> s/healthy/safe/
<yang> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJfqQfMjill/
<Pepelka> Instagram
<Pepelka> »See this Instagram photo by @therealearthquake • 2,903 likes«
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-vie1-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/14072841_1097393690343991_1547997376_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> od yanga slika..direkt link
<CrazyLemon> with no tracking!
<zdobbie> huh
<zdobbie> su pogledat, kaj mam v dropbox accju
<zdobbie> in ocitno sem leta 2012 se nekej zajebavu s KDE
<zdobbie> well, never again
<msev--> haha
<kubanc> eno vprašanje. na enem računalniku, ki je v T-2 omrežju mi odpre poddomeno recimo "https://a.b.com:1234" katera kaže na določen IP ter port, medtem ko mi na drugem računalniku noče odpreti "https://a.b.com:1234". če naredim dns lookup mi pokaže pravi IP. A kdo ve kaj bi bilo narovbe?
<napsy> ISP na drugem compu je foo?
<yang> kubanc: pod domene kazejo samo na IP in ne na port. Kje imas drugi racunalnik ? Lahko da moras spremeniti nameserverje tam v /etc/resolv.conf
<yang> lahko pa da drugi ISP blokira port 443
<yang> aja 1234 port je
<yang> najverjetneje blokirajo kaksen port. ali ostale strani lahko od tam odpiras ?
<Matthai> verjetno porte blokirajo, ja
<Matthai> če je IP sicer dosegljiv
<Matthai> ali pa ima mašina firewall
<yang> probaj si tam zrihtati OpenVPN, tisto zaobide porte/firewall, ce ne bo slo drugace...
<kubanc> yang, a misliš da Telekom blokira port 443, medtem ko T-2 pa ne?
<kubanc> firewall nima veze tukaj, ker je tako, na 1 od 3 računalnikov zadeva deluje...
<kubanc> 1 računalnik ima T-2, 2 Telekom, 3 se mi zdi da tudi Telekom
<yang> mislim, da telekom ne blkira 443 porta
<yang> s tem bi onemogocili 100.000+ uporabnikov da ne bi mogli https povezave delati
<napsy> uporab tracepath
<napsy> na drugi masini
<kubanc> napsy: tracepath, imam windows mašino, torej tracert?
<napsy> nevem ka ma windows
<kubanc> ja 1 ponudnik preko T-2 deluje OK, 2 in 3 ki sta na Telekomu pa ne delujeta.
<yang> tracert
<kubanc> tracert mi na mašini ki deluje javi pravi IP, na mašini ki je na Telekom Slovenije pa napačen IP
<napsy> zamenjaj nameserver
<yang> v nameserver daj 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<yang> v nameserver daj 8.8.8.8 in 8.8.4.4
<yang> reboot ali karkoli in probaj ponovno
<kubanc> trenutno imam nameserver v DNS zapisu taurus-1.siol.net ter taurus-2.siol.net
<yang> to je narobe
<yang> mislim stevilke moras imeti noter
<yang> ne pa imena
<kubanc> sej to mi je Telekom urejal in ne jaz...
<yang> taurus-1.siol.net.3600INA193.189.160.11
<yang> taurus-2.siol.net.3600INA95.176.233.11
<yang> 193.189.160.11 in 95.176.233.11 vpisi
<napsy> kubanc: 8.8.8.8 pa 8.8.4.4
<napsy> od googla dns
<kubanc> lahko kvečjemu dodam NS zapis v DNS, ne morem pa ga spremenit...
<msev--> dz0ny, a delaš kšn skill za mycroft :D
<yang> uporabi se komando "ping" v CMDju in pingaj te IPje, ce dobis odziv
<kubanc> pardon, zatipkal sm se, traceroute mi javi prav IP za poddomeno na obeh računalnikih
<kubanc> sam na računlniku ki je priključen v telekomovo omrežje mi za naslenjde "skoke" javlja request timed out
<yang> Gateway moras se nastimati
<yang> ponavadi je .1
<msev--> a kdo ve https://amgcomputing.blogspot.si/2012/11/retrieving-google-calendar-events-with.html a tole targeta njihov zadnji gcal api
<Pepelka> Wherever you are, be there!: Retrieving Google Calendar Events with Python
<yang> ce imas ip 123.123.123.44 potem je 123.123.123.1 (ugibam)
<yang> brez gatewaya nimas prehoda in ne mores na net
<yang> tam kjer imas DNS nastavitve poglej se za gateway prehod...
<kubanc> yang: net me deluje ok, samo te strani ne morem odpret...
<yang> ali lahko odpres druge strani ?
<kubanc> v dns records sm dodal zapis za poddomeno, torej A zapis, host: a.b.com, ter IP X.X.X.X
<kubanc> yang: DA, tudi ostale https strani lahko odprem
<kubanc> fora je tudi v tem, da če vpišem v brskalnik https://IP_ADDRESS:1234 se mi ne odpre stran
<yang> zgleda kot neka napaka samo med siolom in T2
<yang> ali tracert do IPja deluje ?
<yang> 11:37 < kubanc> tracert mi na mašini ki deluje javi pravi IP, na mašini ki je na Telekom Slovenije pa napačen IP
<kubanc> traceroute mi javi requested timed out
<yang> ce ne mores traceroutat , potem najverjetneje ne mores dostopati do strani, kot bi bila povezava prekinjena oz. nek firewal vmes
<kubanc> yang: to mi je javil takrat ko sem vpisal napačen URL...
<kubanc> ja samo zakaj mi potem ne blokira ko delam traceroute iz T-2
<yang> (spet ugibam) ce probas dostopati do neke strani ki je namenjena samo T-2 uporabnikom, npr. neka stran z nastavitvami, potem je lahko zaklenjena za dostop izven omrezja T-2
<yang> ampak ce prabvis da lahko iz preostalih dveh masin ki sta v telekomu dostopas, potem to ni razlog
<kubanc> ni namejena samo T-2 uporabnikom
<kubanc> to je portal od Sophosa...
<kubanc> yang: ne morem dostopati iz mašin ki sta v Telekomovem omrežju, lahko dostopam iz mašine ki je v T-2 omrežju. Sophos portal ima Telekomov IP
<kubanc> tudi če v URL brskalnika vpišem, recimo da je IP 56.456.34.3, torej https://56.456.34.3:1234 se mi ne odpre stran za Sophos portal
<yang> nevem
<napsy> poklic isp support pa jim razloz
<kubanc> sm jim že 2 maila poslal
<napsy> mogoc majo kj narobe zvezan
<kubanc> a bi mogoče mogu v DNS zapis dodat še kakšnen druga zapis za poddomeno razen "A" zapisa...?
<matjaz> kubanc, sam postavil Sophos portal ali kdo drug?
<matjaz> da ni FW restriction na T2 IP
<kubanc> matjaz: sophos portal je na UTM-u
<kubanc> matjaz: pa iz T-2 omrežja deluje OK, Telekom Slovenije omrežje ne deluje..
<kubanc> edino če Telekom Slovenije blokira vse ostale nestandardne porte
<napsy> dvomim
<CrazyLemon> ne blokira..
<CrazyLemon> mogoče poslovnim uporabnikom..navadnim ne
<CrazyLemon> kubanc pa ti resolva a.b.com na tistem računalniku na enak ip kot na tistem kjer zadeva deluje?
<CrazyLemon> aja ti ne...torej sam cache je težava
<CrazyLemon> počakaj kako urco pa bo
<kubanc> CrazyLemon: tracert mi na obeh računalnikih (delujoč ter nedolujoč) pokaže isti IP
<kubanc> CrazyLemon: to je že od včeraj
<CrazyLemon> kubanc kaj pravi curl -I a.b.com:1234 ?
<kubanc> edina logična razlaga se mi zdi da na Telekomu Slovenije blokirajo nestandardne porte
<zdobbie> curl: (6) Could not resolve host: a.b.com
<CrazyLemon> see..theres your error ^
<CrazyLemon> nimaš tapravega zapisa za a.b.com oziroma b.com
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> shits and giggles, t'is all I want
<kubanc> zdobbie: sej a.b.com ni pravi naslov, to je samo primer
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you so silly ^
<kubanc> CrazyLemon: tole mi javi zapis Curl -I: http/1.1 400 bad request
<CrazyLemon> there you go.. provider ne blokira porta
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFpex_V3O_I
<Pepelka> Experiments in Speed - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Experiments in Speed is our short documentary following bicycle builder Tom Donhou. Tom has long been an admirer of the great men of the salt flats in Utah, ...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^ 104ko ma spredaj!
<kubanc> CrazyLemon: ja to je T-2 provider na katermu mi dela...
<kubanc> zdej morm probat Å¡e Telekom
<kubanc> tale curl ukaz v winsih
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem čemu bi probal na providerju za katerega veš da dela ...
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> CrazyLemon: There was an error with your request. The address provided returned an SSL certificate error.
<CrazyLemon> kubanc curl -kI a.b.com
<CrazyLemon> Obveščamo vas, da smo se zaradi tehničnih sprememb, ki vplivajo na izboljšanje varnosti uporabe plačilnih kartic, odločili za predčasno zamenjavo vaše plačilne kartice Visa.
<CrazyLemon> a je bila visa hacked or smth?
<zdobersek> just yours
<zdobersek> thanks for the bitcoins
<CrazyLemon> anytime mate
<napsy> ve kdo kok se default X server ostevilcenje spremeni da ne zacne pri :0 ampak pri visjih cifrah?
<kubanc> CrazyLemon: curl -I mi v windows okolju sploh nič ne naredi
<CrazyLemon> kubanc install ubuntu and repeat the step
<kubanc> CrazyLemon: curl ukaz sm pognal v Cygwin-u
<kubanc> kki mimogrede dela za https://nps.telekom.si/login
<Pepelka> Telekom Slovenije – Navidezni poštni strežnik
<Matthai> navidezni? a pol ne obstaja :-)
<msev--> lol
<matjaz> self.assertTrue(True)
<matjaz> wau
<CrazyLemon> thats definitely
<CrazyLemon> true
<zdobbie> you never know
<msev--> !g authentication in url
<Pepelka> HTTP Basic Authentication credentials passed in URL and encryption http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2716990/http-basic-authentication-credentials-passed-in-url-and-encryption
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrLAvL1WcAA8hI1.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> this map confuses the sh1t out of me
<Matthai> še eno bash vprašanje bi imel... če rečem:
<Matthai> logger "Backup2NAS: Backup file size on Thunderbolt DUO disk: $(ssh admin@192.168.160.211 'ls -lha /Volumes/My\ Book\ Thunderbolt\ Duo/mail_server/ | grep virtual.device | tail -n 1 | awk { print $9 } ' 2>&1)"
<Matthai> mi logger zapiše tole:
<Matthai> Backup2NAS: Backup file size on Thunderbolt DUO disk: awk: syntax error at source line 1#012 context is#012#011 >>>  <<< #012awk: illegal statement at source line 1#012#011missing }
<Matthai> pri čemer je 192.168.160.211 OS X mašina
<Matthai> any idea?
<CrazyLemon> awk {'print $9'}
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Matthai> ja, tudi če da to, je isto
<CrazyLemon> si eskejpau quotee?
<CrazyLemon> ker če daš '' v bistvu zaključiš ls -lha ' in ga spet vključiš pri awk } in zaključiš z ' pri 2>
<Matthai> hm, ja, to bo verjetno
<Matthai> \' ??
<Matthai> logger "Backup2NAS: Backup file size on Thunderbolt DUO disk: $(ssh admin@192.168.160.211 'ls -lha /Volumes/My\ Book\ Thunderbolt\ Duo/mail_server/ | grep virtual.device | tail -n 1 | awk {\'print $9\'} ' 2>&1)"
<Matthai> mi pa skoči v naslednjo vrstico in napiše >
<Matthai> in čaka
<msev--> a kdo od vs pozna kšn widget za android
<msev--> kjer lahko custom data prikazuješ
<msev--> da se povežeš npr z websocketom, da delaš http requeste da da dobiš podatke al pa clo mqtt podatke prikazuješ
<speed-> hja najverjetneje si bos mogel nekaj naredit :)
<msev--> nak :D
<msev--> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fahrbot.apps.metawidget&hl=sl sam ne dela :/
<Pepelka> Meta Widget – Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<zdobersek> (06:25:29 AM) speed-: hja najverjetneje si bos mogel nekaj naredit :) -- in najbrz bos rabu pomoc
<speed-> gugl je pomoc :p
<msev--> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.rosoftlab.httpwidget1&hl=sl
<Pepelka> Http Widget – Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<CrazyLemon> Matthai awk je kr picky glede escapeanja.. pokusi awk {'"'print $9'"'}    neki takega
<CrazyLemon> gaddem quotes man
<msev--> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpDdGOKZ3dg
<Pepelka> Linux guru talks about the Linux desktop - YouTube
<Pepelka> »World-renown Linux expert Risitas, the CTO of the highly prestigious Spanish open-source company Las Paelleras S.A., speaks about the state of the Linux desk...«
<msev--> mal za nasmejat
<msev--> :D
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/1DTd8DW.jpg
<yang> Priporocam ogled fotografske razstave Sebastiao Salgado, jakopiceva gal. + mestni muzej
<yang> Fenomenalne fotografije krajine in primitivnih ljudstev
<idioterna> a sele zdej si su gledat?
<idioterna> a film si ze pogledu?
<yang> sol zemlje, nisem se
<idioterna> se dobi torrent
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14089061_1835371816707724_398469952600502077_n.jpg?oh=929bcba43984791106c61307a9b0a941&oe=5854E0C5
<yang> bom pogledu
<yang> heh
<yang> a ti si si ogledal razstavo
<yang> na dveh lokacijah je
<Matthai> a kdo ve kako dela Skype za Linux? meni ful javlja,da ga moram posodobiti, imam težave pri vključevanju v skupinske klice, itd.
<speed-> torej sam ves da bolj slabo :)
<speed-> meni na win dela slabo drugace hehe
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<Matthai> mislim, jaz sem imel občutek, da v Linuxu ne dela, pa sem ga zagnal v virtualki in tudi ni hotel delat
<Matthai> zdaj mi je nenadom azačel delat v linuxu
<Matthai> imamo meeting in je torej skupinski klic
<Matthai> any idea kaj bi uporabili za alternativo?
<zdobbie_> http://meet.jit.si
<Pepelka> Jitsi Meet
<Pepelka> »Join a WebRTC video conference powered by the Jitsi Videobridge«
<zdobbie_> works in Chrome
<yang> nek webrtc je k se na .io domeno konca in dost v redu deluje malo poglej
<yang> ne rabis drugega kot browser
<idioterna> yang: suni je sla, jsm froce cuvu
<yang> matthai, blog.bistri.com , bistri.com tega sem mislil
<yang> idioterna, dobra varuska si
<zdobbie_> sexist
<idioterna> sej mi je povedala kasna je, film sva pa skupi gledala
<idioterna> itak ze od prej poznam njega
<CrazyLemon> Matthai hangouts! :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: START THE OVEN http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/found-a-giant-slug-the-size-of-a-cat
<Pepelka> Found: A Giant Slug the Size of a Cat | Atlas Obscura
<Pepelka> »Seek a giant sea slug and ye shall find.«
<yang> idioterna vseeno se ti splaca videt razstavo, je okol 250 fotk
<idioterna> eh, tolk nujno pa tut ni no
<msev--> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.rosoftlab.httpwidget1
<Pepelka> Http Widget – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<msev--> kko nj zj to interfaceam :D
<msev--> a če piše da neki dela z GET requestom pol morm deployat GET node v node-redu :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nas sprašuješ kaj moraš okrog node-reda če pa dobro veš da samo ti uporabljaš node-red? :)
<msev--> ja vseen bl razumete te http stvari :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/policija-intervencijske-patrulje-oborozuje-s-kamerami/401539
<Pepelka> Policija intervencijske patrulje "oborožuje" s kamerami :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Manj nasilja in manj pritožb pričakuje policija ob začetku uporabe osebnih kamer policistov, ki jih po novem praviloma nosijo ob protestih ali nogometnih tekmah ter v patruljah, ki se prve odzivajo ...«
<CrazyLemon> hm.. kje je matthai ko ga človek rabi.. ali lahko državljani pridobijo dostop do teh posnetkov?
<msev--> dz0ny, a goland deluje na orange-pi-ju
<msev--> kaj uporablja za gpio? WiringPi al Rpi.GPIO?
<msev--> nevermind https://github.com/koen-github/MiLight-Controller-ESP8266 esp-ji to the rescue
<Pepelka> GitHub - koen-github/MiLight-Controller-ESP8266: Use the ESP8266 to control your home MiLights using the WiFi gateway bridge connected to the MiLights.
<Pepelka> »MiLight-Controller-ESP8266 - Use the ESP8266 to control your home MiLights using the WiFi gateway bridge connected to the MiLights.«
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/08/turns-out-the-signal-astronomers-saw-was-strong-because-it-came-from-earth/
<Pepelka> Turns out the signal astronomers saw was “strong” because it came from Earth | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Of course, you already knew that if you read the skeptical Ars report on Monday.«
<CrazyLemon> aliens are on earth?!?!!?!?!?!
<msev--> lol
<zdobbie> SHIT THEY FOUND US
<alienbie> §§§
<CrazyLemon> alienbae*
<alienbie> §§§§§§§§§§§ §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§
<alienbie> §
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/Zixxel/status/770940455110541312
<Pepelka> Rene auf Twitter: "#csshumor .yacht { transform: rotate (90deg); float: none; vertical-align: bottom; } https://t.co/sxew62XB6x"
<msev--> zdobbie a si se morfov v zerglinga
<CrazyLemon> transform: rotateY (90deg)*
<CrazyLemon> a ne..to je po X osi 90
<idioterna> oko sokolovo
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/glqOhCv.gifv
<idioterna> dobr mu je ratal
<CrazyLemon> photoshop!
<CrazyLemon> al karkoli je adobe tool za video
<CrazyLemon> premiere?
<idioterna> after effects
<zdobbie> wat een idioot http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/6870977/a7d1948a/niet_vandaag_zee_niet_vandaag.html
<Pepelka> Een kudtkoekiewall. Omdat dat moet, van de kudtkoekiewet.
<zdobbie> (v komentarjih)
<idioterna> evo, yang, samo zate
<idioterna> http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/08/turns-out-the-signal-astronomers-saw-was-strong-because-it-came-from-earth/
<Pepelka> Turns out the signal astronomers saw was “strong” because it came from Earth | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Of course, you already knew that if you read the skeptical Ars report on Monday.«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKPLQbl44as
<Pepelka> The Martian Madame from Mars Attacks! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Human sexiness as appreciated by an Alien species. Though it was a brief appearance, Lisa Marie's and Tim Burton's Martian Madame stands as one of the most m...«
<msev--> http://pastebin.com/UKx4UPH6 kaj mi to pomen?
<Pepelka> "Server Error in "/" Application. A potential dangerous Request.Path value was d - Pastebin.com
<msev--> plz
<msev--> dz0ny, a če je zadeva v golangu na armu
<msev--> a pol uart normaln dela ne glede na to ker cpu je
<msev--> a kšn drug tut ve
<msev--> pismo dons niste neki chatty
<msev--> k da bi me mel vsi na ignore :D
<CrazyLemon> wtf? pepelka kr izpisala nek 'server error in /' ??
<idioterna> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/14125165_10211019186661404_324992014590366259_o.jpg
<msev--> haha
<dz0ny> Serial je kernel device, ni vazen programski jezik
<msev--> zakon
<msev--> pol pravš da bi mogl delat?
<dz0ny> Pr teb nism zihr
<dz0ny> 😈
<msev--> haha
<idioterna> ja sej ma prov
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Nautilus 3.22 Adds Batch File Renaming, Native Compression Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iiboUCWDzWo/quick-look-new-features-nautilus-3-22
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-01
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči in zjutraj bo pretežno jasno. Zjutraj bo po nekaterih kotlinah kratkotrajna megla. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 15, ob morju okoli 18 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo dopoldne pretežno jasno, popoldne pa delno jasno s spremenljivo oblačnostjo, v severozahodni Sloveniji bodo proti večeru nastale posamezne plohe ali nevihte. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 24 do 28, na Primorskem do 31 stopinj C.
<zdobbie> .yt alt j bloodfloot pt 2
<jabuk> alt-J - Bloodflood pt II (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_wdKxvOQbM
<zdobbie> floot huh
<upd> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21044432/123.html
<msev--> a maš v alsi lahko izbranih več audio input naprav
<msev--> zakaj mam zj pocket news pod googlom
<zdobbie> no news for alsa? must suck
<idioterna> yang: here's your flying car
<idioterna> https://www.facebook.com/610996679029303/videos/vb.610996679029303/950637978398503/?type=2&theater
<Pepelka> Fire Motor - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Fire Motor. Gefällt 10.571 Mal · 418.789 Personen sprechen darüber. Gemeinschaft«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi8_CLY3fAo
<Pepelka> Burning Man Live Stream - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Welcome to the Burning Man live stream. It's only gonna keep getting better... We wish you were here!«
<msev--> a mi loh en pliz razloži kko razbrat tole  self.process = play_mp3(data['entries'][0]['links'][0]['href']) iz tega linka http://www.npr.org/rss/podcast.php?id=500005
<Pepelka> Hourly News Summary
<msev--> k ne vidm polja k bi se tko imenovala
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zato ker je več tega napisanega kot ena vrstica za parseanje..verjetno kak rss parser
<msev--> ja je rss parser
<msev--> import feedparser
<CrazyLemon> ja..in ti misliš da ti bomo mi povedali iz ene vrstice kako se kaj razbere? :)
<CrazyLemon> naslednjič ko boš rabu pomoč ti bom posredoval sam eno vrstico :>
<msev--> http://www.pythonforbeginners.com/feedparser/using-feedparser-in-python bom kle poizkušal razumet
<msev--> :D
<Pepelka> Using Feedparser in Python
<msev--> o lej sj sm najdu docse https://pythonhosted.org/feedparser/
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj nisi takoj tega najdu :)
<msev--> pomoje bo Å¡lo da sam razumem
<msev--> ma najdu sm neke docse pa so ble sam 3 vrstice
<msev--> pol sm pa napisal kle :D
<msev--> hehe
<dz0ny> http://rss2json.com/api.json?rss_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.npr.org%2Frss%2Fpodcast.php%3Fid%3D500005
<dz0ny> tole boš znal ponucat
<msev--> jap
<zdobersek> BIG IN JAPan
<CrazyLemon> notorious?
<msev--> a kdo ve kko pip naložit v windowsu
<msev--> pa kko ga uporabljat :D
<zdobbie_> man pip
<msev--> sj pomoje bom kr naložil si ubuntu gnome na workstation tut
<CrazyLemon> !g pip windows
<Pepelka> python - How do I install pip on Windows? - Stack Overflow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4750806/how-do-i-install-pip-on-windows
<msev--> bom rabu pomoč
<msev--> pri inštaliranju ubuntuja da si ne povozm winsov
<msev--> k te particije js ne bom nikol razumel čist nikol
<zdobbie_> WELL YOU'RE ON THE RIGHT CHANNEL
<CrazyLemon> ti? boš rabu pomoč? neee no
<msev--> yuppiii
<msev--> :D
<msev--> mam python 2.7.10
<msev--> seprav že mam pip
<msev--> !g how to use pip on windows
<Pepelka> python - How do I install pip on Windows? - Stack Overflow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4750806/how-do-i-install-pip-on-windows
<msev--> !g fu
<Pepelka> Fakulteta za upravo http://www.fu.uni-lj.si/
<msev--> !g windows pip
<Pepelka> python - How do I install pip on Windows? - Stack Overflow http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4750806/how-do-i-install-pip-on-windows
<msev--> ma nč ne najdem
<zdobersek> fwiw ma ta 'googel' tud web interface
<msev--> cd C:/Python/Scripts/
<msev--> pip.exe install <package-name>
<zdobersek> kjer pokaze vec kokr en rezultat
<CrazyLemon> no way? you for real?
<zdobersek> so I've heard
<msev--> mind blown
<CrazyLemon> naah man..someone was trolling you
<zdobbie_> WHO WUZ IT
<CrazyLemon> larry
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Neujemanje MD5 hashev?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6524/neujemanje-md5-hashev
<Matthai> kakšen admin tukaj?
<Matthai> a se da en post popraviti?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče..10€ pa vse zrihtamo
<CrazyLemon> Matthai sj maš 'edit' oziroma 'uredi' med možnostmi in lahko sam urediš :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Neujemanje MD5 hashev?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43885#Comment_43885
<CrazyLemon> pa prišparaš 10€!
<Matthai> ne vidim...
<Matthai> aja, zdaj vidim
<CrazyLemon> Matthai cog..zravn zvezdice
<Matthai> ux!
<CrazyLemon> awesome right!
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 5 Things We Secretly Miss About Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JxANTeAE2dw/5-things-secretly-miss-ubuntu
<upd> We’re writing to let you know that we’ll be discontinuing the ability to render HTML content in-browser via shared links or Public Folder. If you're using Dropbox shared links to host HTML files for a website, the content will no longer display in-browser.
<upd> no more poop
<CrazyLemon> edino prav
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/nova_road/status/771335225255354369
<Pepelka> Robin Seemangal auf Twitter: "The @SpaceX Falcon 9 just exploded at their Launch Complex at Cape Canaveral."
<CrazyLemon> this shit hit the fan
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/PointyEndUp/status/771336568380481537
<Pepelka> Ian Dawson auf Twitter: "I hope everyone is OK at #SpaceX. https://t.co/HFN5jiGDDf"
<CrazyLemon> torej..ne bo launcha 3.9.
<idioterna> a to je bil ze un satelit gor?
<idioterna> al so eksplodiral brez satelita
<idioterna> cel thread je "a loh mi to fotko uporablamo?"
<dz0ny> https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/01/a-spacex-falcon-9-rocket-just-exploded-at-cape-canaveral/
<Pepelka> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket just exploded at Cape Canaveral | TechCrunch
<Pepelka> »According to numerous eyewitness reports, a SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket just exploded while resting on a launch pad at Cape Canaveral. This rocket was set to..«
<idioterna> aha vidm
<idioterna> fire test
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> not too bad for spacex
<dz0ny> http://kscwmserv1.ksc.nasa.gov/channel4
<dz0ny> live
<dz0ny> v vlc
<dz0ny> Reports that the static fire for the F9-029 core launching AMOS-6 has gone wrong. Explosions are continuing, pad is destroyed.
<CrazyLemon> so..you see bunch of smoke? :D
<dz0ny> more struts pls
<CrazyLemon> sj je itak bila stara raketa..sj majo Å¡e 3(?) take
<zdobbie_> ma lih tastare je skoda
<dz0ny> nova je bla
<zdobbie_> k se jim porusi reusability pitch
<CrazyLemon> ni bila nova
<dz0ny> nova je bla
<CrazyLemon> kje piše?
<dz0ny> ta stara je v hangerju
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/770696787317235712
<dz0ny> This Falcon 9, F9-029, was meant to launch Israel's Amos-6 communications satellite. Not sure if payload was aboard at the time of explosion
<Pepelka> SpaceX auf Twitter: "First launch of flight-proven first stage will use CRS-8 booster that delivered Dragon to @Space_Station in April https://t.co/UsqWeNBEK2"
<dz0ny> to je nova
<dz0ny> Reportedly no casualities; and payload was not onboard the vehicle at the time of the incident.
<dz0ny> Lots of Cape/KSC workers have reported the Falcon 9 set to launch with Amos-6 has exploded on the SLC-40 pad. Emergency crews arriving.
<slax0r> people died?
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrRZTQvWYAACKq8.jpg:large
<dz0ny> zgleda se ni bla pokonc
<dz0ny> neki pr integraciji je slo narobe
<CrazyLemon> classic RUD
<dz0ny> a propellant handling issue, not an F9 firing issue.
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/LameLefty/status/771339717321175042
<Pepelka> RocketLawyer auf Twitter: "From friends who work at KSC and CCAFS, the mishap occurred at ~ F minus 3 minutes. Pad SHOULD have been clear. https://t.co/fzjc0h3nWz"
<dz0ny> F9/AMOS6: Channel 13 in Orlando quotes 45th Space Wing saying no injuries have been reported
<CrazyLemon> F - 3?
<CrazyLemon> whats F?
<CrazyLemon> F*ckup ?
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy5-X-shRRE
<Pepelka> Incident At Kennedy Space Center SpaceX Test Site - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Courtesy: NASA/Kennedy Space Center To obtain a Storyful subscription, contact sales@storyful.com.«
<dz0ny> Firing
<upd> http://news.sky.com/watch-live
<Pepelka> Watch Sky News Live
<Pepelka> »Sky News - First for Breaking News, video, headlines, analysis and top stories from business, politics, entertainment and more in the UK and worldwide.«
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/y60wDzZt8yg
<Pepelka> Sky News Live - YouTube
<Pepelka> »SUBSCRIBE to our YouTube channel for more great videos: http://www.youtube.com/skynews Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/skynews and https://twitter....«
<CrazyLemon> much nicer ^
<upd> waw
<CrazyLemon> ikr
<CrazyLemon> očitno je šel tudi satelit k vragu
<CrazyLemon> pravijo 'payload was lost'
<upd> ena smet manj v vesolju
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] s-max: Po nadgradnji iz 14 na 16  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6525/po-nadgradnji-iz-14-na-16
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Install Spotio On Ubuntu 16.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sd_MR-lmFpM/download-spotio-spotify-light-skin-linux
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL7I9BWFqdk
<Pepelka> Windows XP Startup Sound slowed down to 24 hours - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Join Bob Pony on Discord: http://discord.me/BobPony Bob Pony's website: http://bobpony.ga Follow me on Twitter for Updates: https://twitter.com/TheBobPony«
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BgJEXQkjNQ
<Pepelka> SpaceX - Static Fire Anomaly - AMOS-6 - 09-01-2016 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Several minutes have been cut from about 10 minutes. We hope for SpaceX to have a quick recovery to flight. Ask for permission before using or cutting. Shari...«
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/8Udh6kq.png
<idioterna> kr kul vid
<dz0ny> no launches for 6m
<dz0ny> :(
<idioterna> mhm
<upd> https://twitter.com/AFP/status/771393442396110848
<Pepelka> AFP news agency auf Twitter: "#BREAKING Powerful 7.2 magnitude quake jolts New Zealand: USGS"
<idioterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> kmalu v novicah..mulci na skuterjih se hočejo tepst s policaji
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37249108
<Pepelka> Powerful quake off north-east New Zealand coast - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Residents of a small community on the east coast of New Zealand's North Island are asked to evacuate after a severe earthquake at sea.«
<idioterna> tle je zemljevid
<dz0ny> http://ntwc.arh.noaa.gov/events/PAAQ/2016/09/01/ocu3ja/1/WEAK53/ttvuocu3ja-01.jpg
<zdobbie> up yours, capitalism! https://www.engadget.com/2016/09/01/netflix-saves-kids-from-over-150-hours-of-commercials-a-year/
<Pepelka> Public Access - Netflix Saves kids from over 150 hours of commercials a year
<Pepelka> »There's no doubt that as revenue for major networks slips, the best opportunity to quickly increase the bottom line is to jam more commercials into each broadc...«
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/6d0tBDW.jpg
<upd> kwa nj s tem androidom
<upd> a je dost dela na nov os naložit na phone
<idioterna> naceloma ti rece "a se upgradam?" in ti touchnes "ja"
<upd> mja skoz mi teži da ne more odpret slike k kao ni placa
<upd> pa če pobrišem vse isto
<upd> en star samsung gt-s7710
<upd> ubistvu bi rabu pobrisat vse pa na novo
<upd> upgrejda tak ni več
<CrazyLemon> factory restore pa je
<CrazyLemon> reset*
<upd> bom probal ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eyjj8BgsBGU
<Pepelka> M83 - Outro - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Footage: 'Melancholia' - Lars Von Trier Song: 'Outro' - M83 This is one of my favourite films and it features some incredible shots. And who doesn't love thi...«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Add Mac OS X’s ‘Quick Look’ Feature to Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3NpJI4x1ZaU/gnome-sushi-mac-quick-look-nautilus
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Neujemanje MD5 hashev?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43886#Comment_43886
<Matthai> kolk je safe, če Debian 7.5 nadgradim na način, da v sources.list zamenjym wheezy s stable in poženem apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<CrazyLemon> you'll never know until you try!
<CrazyLemon> bral sm že na forumih da eni to počnejo za ubuntu
<Matthai> je to kdo od vas že kdaj delal?
<CrazyLemon> its linux..so even if you break it you'll fix it eventually :D
<Matthai> to mi je že jasno, samo ne bi zabil 2 dni s tem, da postavljam vitualke ponovno...
<CrazyLemon> snapshot it preden se začneš igrat :)
<Matthai> mah, ne bom
<Matthai> bom raje čez vikend se igral z otroci :-)
<CrazyLemon> pametno!
<yang> Matthai: na tvojem mestu bi raje uporabil "aptitude" namesto "apt-get"
<yang> mislim, da bi brez problema morala iti nadgradnja
<yang> jaz do sedaj se nisem imel problemov
<yang> vseeno prej naredi backup no
<yang> za vsak slucaj...
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-02
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie_> _petkovo_ jutro
<slax0r> fuck petek
<napsy> fuck kyle!
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNVx0ej6bUk
<Pepelka> FUCK KYLE LOL @WoodysGamerTag PKA INSIDE JOKE - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I joined Maker Studios & so can you! Click here to see if your channel qualifies for RPM Network/Maker Studios: http://awe.sm/iEJQg i dont own south park. im...«
<zdobbie_> hremo zamenjat plin!
<Matthai> http://pastebin.com/PwFhEB4a
<Pepelka> if [ "$remotemd5stripped" = "$localmd5stripped" ]; then echo "MD5 je $remotem - Pastebin.com
<Matthai> tole mi ne izpiše vrednosti MD5, zakaj?
<slax0r> probaj ==
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> oh snpa
<CrazyLemon> snap*
<slax0r> snpa!
<zdobbie> senpai?
<slax0r> seppuku?
<CrazyLemon> lets snot go there
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: preveri presledke okoli vrednosti, če sta hash-a dejansko enaka
<lynxlynxlynx> zgoščka?
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/4re6PXw.png
<dz0ny> upgrades
<idioterna> ISIS claims responsibility for SpaceX explosion
<CrazyLemon> dear god kere huge ikonce :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 13" ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ravno v soboto sm ga mel v rokah
<CrazyLemon> meh mi je
<CrazyLemon> govorimo o xps 13"
<dz0ny> why
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a veš tisti asusi desetletje nazaj
<zdobbie> congrats, you just screenshotted text
<CrazyLemon> ki so bili..10" al kaj
<CrazyLemon> tiny useless sh1tes
<zdobersek> http://sprunge.us/MMRG
<CrazyLemon> no tko mi deluje ta 13" xps
<zdobersek> m'workplace
<CrazyLemon> če je že thinky
<CrazyLemon> bi lahk bil thinkypady
<dz0ny> thinkylappy
<dz0ny> sam un zaslon od asusa ni bil viden zuni :)
<dz0ny> tile so kr zakon
<dz0ny> edin gnome je jerk k ne dovoli hdpi na 1.5
<dz0ny> performance je pa tam z sobnim ceprov un kur 400W
<dz0ny> ta pa sam 45
<dz0ny> pa vse dela :)
<dz0ny> wifi,bt...
<zdobersek> m'playpen http://sprunge.us/XKfJ
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Po nadgradnji iz 14 na 16  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43887#Comment_43887
<dz0ny> se secureboot
<dz0ny> aja pa zlat je :D
<matjaz> T420masterrace
<dz0ny> so there is bling
<zdobbie> http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/2/12767670/samsung-galaxy-note-7-recall-fire-risk
<Pepelka> Samsung recalls Galaxy Note 7 worldwide due to exploding battery fears | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Samsung has announced an unprecedented recall of the Galaxy Note 7 just weeks after launching the well-received smartphone. Sales have been halted globally, and over the coming weeks Samsung will...«
<zdobbie> "OUR SALES OF NOTE 7 ARE LITERALLY EXPLOSIVE"
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zlat?! da faq dude :D
<dz0ny> aja pa tole http://imgur.com/Rw1tphW
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<dz0ny> wrong pic
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/GfrTaFE.png
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: niso mel black al pa silver
<dz0ny> gold it is then
<CrazyLemon> kaj tole? false battery statement? :)
<dz0ny> nope :D
<CrazyLemon> we all know that sucka wont last več k 6h
<CrazyLemon> ne na linuxu :D
<dz0ny> it does
<zdobbie> 7?
<CrazyLemon> 6h idleanja?
<dz0ny> nope java code editor
<dz0ny> chrome
<dz0ny> poganjanje testov
<zdobersek> lost me at 'java'
<CrazyLemon> bratranc z win10 ne preseže več k 7..mogoče 8
<dz0ny> video ga pokur
<CrazyLemon> java tudi!
<dz0ny> not
<dz0ny> sam rama rab
<dz0ny> :)
<Matthai> lynxlynxlynx, tista skripta pravilno zazna, da sta md5 hasha ista, problem je, da jih znotraj zanke ne izpiše
<Matthai> se pravi znotraj if stavka ne izpiše vrednosti
<Matthai> ne če je true, ne č eje false
<slax0r> Matthai: http://i.imgur.com/okp66FD.gifv
<Matthai> slax0r, poženi tole: http://pastebin.com/QnVyWfsA
<Pepelka> localmd5="1eb3ff3a71620cf853210fb8b7c7dbd5 /dev/virtualka/mbackup" remotemd5=" - Pastebin.com
<Matthai> meni izpiše samo "MD5 je "
<Matthai> brez samega MD5 niza
<slax0r> Matthai: http://sprunge.us/UPje?bash
<slax0r> tvoj problem ni v ifu ali izpisu
<slax0r> ampak pri samem assignanju variabel
<Matthai> ja?
<Matthai> ne Å¡tekam
<slax0r> `echo $remotemd5 | awk '{}'`
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/EXUc?sh
<slax0r> ce imas kot si naredil ti, je enako kot da bi zagnal md5hash | awk '{...}'
<slax0r> moras vrednost izpisat
<Matthai> razumem
<Matthai> zdaj mi je jasno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] s-max: RE: Po nadgradnji iz 14 na 16  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43888#Comment_43888
<CrazyLemon> wat
<zdobersek> in da bat
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga ma mountat sysfs v /var/lucid/sys
<CrazyLemon> and so on
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Po nadgradnji iz 14 na 16  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43889#Comment_43889
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Skype for Linux 1.6 Now Available, Still Can’t Make Video Calls  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TyKnKFSLoys/skype-linux-1-6-now-available-still-cant-make-video-calls
<dz0ny> .yt tame imapala baverly
<jabuk> Tame Impala - "Beverly Laurel" (Lonerism Deluxe 7") https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdGqLAu4M1w
<dz0ny> .yt die antwoord we have candy
<jabuk> DIE ANTWOORD - WE HAVE CANDY (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkmiDwp_HC4
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Dropbox User? Change Your Password As Soon As Possible  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3Cid1esLTcA/dropbox-hack-68-million-users
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> dat arrow of rain
<idioterna> they be haarpin us again
<zdobbie> https://i.reddituploads.com/1231267ef4e04e5a927bce5271991292?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=9ca0d8b00fd1b1ff3e125bd63a17de2d
<idioterna> ta je pa za pasulj
<CrazyLemon> before: http://goo.gl/VLY1l5 after: http://goo.gl/DJ5LWM   malo boljše je
<CrazyLemon> ne dosti..ampak lih toliko da je OCD bareable :D
<zdobbie> so u ready?
<CrazyLemon> +level
<CrazyLemon> ready for ...?
<CrazyLemon> paint job? yea
<CrazyLemon> tist double sided tape je strong af
<CrazyLemon> mogu sm z mavcem zid zaflikat
<zdobbie> na pasulju se neki spravljajo insurgency spilat
<CrazyLemon> aja to..naah
<CrazyLemon> too early for that
<zdobbie> ... dons zvecer
<CrazyLemon> i'm down for that
<CrazyLemon> ko se zmenite
<CrazyLemon> ping me with time and date
<zdobbie> Date.now()
<zdobbie> that valid?
<CrazyLemon> /exec Date.now()
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> sh: 1: Syntax error: Bad function name
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/jose.suarez.568847/videos/10208885449308242/ ke mona..matej mohoric wannabe
<Pepelka> Jose Suarez - Jose Suarez hat ein Video in seiner Chronik... | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Jose Suarez hat ein Video in seiner Chronik gepostet.«
<upd_> haha
<upd_> to sem tud jaz zadnjič probaval, pa sem prej nehal če ne bi se tud tako končal
<idioterna> js nc tega ne delam
<upd_> sam so pa fleksebilni dober je da se pobere po tem padcu
<upd_> hitrost ni vidit ravno nizka
<CrazyLemon> ni fleksibilen..sam dobr asfalt je
<upd_> mehek ? :D
<CrazyLemon> pa srečo ma da tist tovornjak ni bil bližje :)
<upd_> jup
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> sam znat mors padat
<idioterna> pa tale niti ne pade prov pravilno
<idioterna> jsm su tkole
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GY6fbmHh9A#t=40m40
<Pepelka> Javor - YouTube
<upd_> :)
<CrazyLemon> a nas clickbaitaš?
<CrazyLemon> 45m pa Å¡e nobenga padca!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] s-max: RE: Po nadgradnji iz 14 na 16  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43890#Comment_43890
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Po nadgradnji iz 14.04 na 16.04 podvojene mape v nadzorniku opravil  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43891#Comment_43891
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: that's the point.
<CrazyLemon> idioterna the point is clickbait?
<idioterna> kva je pa clickbait
<idioterna> sej ti pise javor
<idioterna> ne pa "omg wtf bbq cyclists lol"
<CrazyLemon> [17:59:04] <idioterna>: pa tale niti ne pade prov pravilno
<CrazyLemon> [18:00:12] <idioterna>: jsm su tkole
<CrazyLemon> [18:00:50] <idioterna>: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GY6fbmHh9A#t=40m40
<Pepelka> Javor - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> clickbait ^
<CrazyLemon> z 'jsm su tkole' sm pričakoval.. 'glej kako se pravilno pade'
<idioterna> aja hm to mam sicer video, sam je z mojga bicikla
<idioterna> tko da se ne vid
<zdobbie_> fahrrad macht rekt http://i.imgur.com/BKUbU8Q.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je Å¡kofja vas blurred?!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..impressive speed :)
<zdobbie_> na rundi sem bil
<zdobbie_> full disclosure
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<zdobbie_> zdej mi je pa garmin reku, da moram vzet 72h pavze
<dz0ny> ni cudn ce si mell 200 utripa
<idioterna> zdobbie_: kr uredu
<CrazyLemon> pa ful mi je všeč da takoj ko stopiš na kolo da je kadenca 20 speed pa 0
<dz0ny> the fear
<idioterna> ne ne cist uredu je
<dz0ny> 200 for bike?
<idioterna> 160 avg hr za dobri 2 uri je lih prov
<idioterna> ja 200 je mel na ksnm hupserju
<idioterna> da je drzu 30+ cez
<zdobbie_> ja pa ni uredu
<zdobbie_> ce bi hotu jutr se enkrat it na kolo
<idioterna> jutr gres loh na sprehod
<CrazyLemon> ali pa narediš razpeljavo?
<zdobbie_> ze dons bi su
<zdobbie_> po Sinjarju
<zdobbie_> ne vem, ce sem tole ze linku https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMe6Y8GDVEI
<Pepelka> Too Many Zooz best performance good audio - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Too Many Zooz in Union Square last december to the top, f.w.s., maritza filmed during the making of my Santacon 2013 video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07...«
<idioterna> jaaa
<idioterna> men so rekl da loh grem sinjar
<idioterna> tko da nism cist proti
<idioterna> mam pa en problem
<idioterna> druzinske obveznosti
<CrazyLemon> kdo ti je reku?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] s-max: RE: [rešeno] Po nadgradnji iz 14.04 na 16.04 podvojene mape v nadzorniku opravil  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43892#Comment_43892
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [rešeno] Po nadgradnji iz 14.04 na 16.04 podvojene mape v nadzorniku opravil  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43893#Comment_43893
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol ne greste surgeat
<matjaz> plata o plomo!
<matjaz> tis gonna be a great weekend
<zdobbie_> what
<matjaz> heštegnarcos
<zdobbie_> BEHOLD, THE MEH OF MAL MEHS:
<zdobbie_> meh
<matjaz> your meh means nothin to me
<matjaz> bruh
<zdobbie_> twas never the intentino
<zdobbie_> intention
<upd> http://imgur.com/gallery/gscUxQX
<Pepelka> 'There was I minding my own business, when all of a sudden Jesus sent me a sign.' - GIF on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<matjaz> There I was*
<matjaz> shhh
<CrazyLemon> There was me*
<CrazyLemon> Jesus sent I*
<upd> Me was there
<zdobbie_> can he take you back?
<matjaz> twas a night before christmas*
<CrazyLemon> father christmas? sure he can
<CrazyLemon> on that note..i'm gonna surgea
<zdobbie_> tegale je pa tovornjak zgazu
<CrazyLemon> fellow muslims can join me in my battle against the machine
<CrazyLemon> (just now..nsa flagged us all as danger to US of A)
<matjaz> !g allahu akkbar insurgency
<Pepelka> Insurgency - Allahu Akbar! - Sound mod sample - YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4C86zWML-U
<matjaz> go go go!
<CrazyLemon> incomplete
<CrazyLemon> will not download
<zdobbie_> .yt john mccain give me a break
<jabuk> EXPLOSIVE NEW JOHN MCCAIN POW MIA VIDEO SMOKING HOT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MvmDmXOugY
<zdobbie_> the fuck
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JIs9zUUd-k
<Pepelka> McCain To Fox: Muslims Praising Allah No Different Than Christians Praising God - YouTube
<Pepelka> »more at foxnews.com«
<yang> Hm, danes sem videl avto Seat Cupra
<yang> pa ga sploh ni zlistanga na Avto.net
<yang> Seat (Leon) cupra verjetno
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je ibiza
<yang> http://www.seat.co.uk/new-cars/leon-cupra/overview.html
<yang> takle
<Pepelka> SEAT Leon CUPRA - Sport Car | SEAT
<Pepelka> »Check out the new way of driving performance that brings you the SEAT Leon CUPRA. A sport car that combine precision and power with high design.«
<CrazyLemon> !g site:avto.net seat leon cupra
<Pepelka> Seat Leon CUPRA 2.0 TSI DSG Start Stop 280 KM :: www.Avto.net :: http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=8649205&show=1
<CrazyLemon> vidiš da je zlistan
<CrazyLemon> sam ti ne znaš uporabljat internetov
<yang> Vcasih smo mel Seata
<yang> Enkrat sem ga steral 215 v klanec dol
<yang> mislim da sem mel ravno 3 dni izpit za avto
<matjaz> čestitam
<yang> ja, sem prezivel, hvala
<yang> in sopotniki tudi
<yang> Na temu Seat Cupra je pisalo 400 hp
<yang> cist mozno da sem kej narobe videl
<CrazyLemon> hvalit se z neumnostmi..thats an irc first
<yang> sej kle je veliko takih
<yang> ki se hvalijo z neumnostmi
<yang> tko da je ok
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-03
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo večinoma sončno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. Zjutraj bo po nekaterih nižinah megla. Popoldne v hribovitem svetu ni izključena kakšna kratkotrajna ploha. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 26 do 32 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo dopoldne razmeroma sončno, popoldne pa bo od zahoda oblačnost naraščala. V severozahodni Sloveniji se bodo popoldne začele pojavljati padavine, deloma nevihte, ki se bodo v noči na ponedeljek razširile proti jugovzhodu. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 11 do 16, ob morju 20, najvišje dnevne od 24 do 31 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve za kakšno elektro zadevo ki bi jo vštekal v vtičnico in bi imela gor stikalo za power on/off ?
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu nek 'podaljšek' s stikalom ampak brez kabla :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.conrad.si/Analogna-casovna-stikalna-ura-za-vticnico,-dnevni-program-GAO-0760-3680-W-IP20.htm?websale8=conrad-slowenien&pi=616020    hm..this could work
<Pepelka> Analogna �asovna stikalna ura za vti�nico, dnevni program GAO 0760 3680 W IP20/Dom in vrt/Conrad.si
<Pepelka> »Analogna �asovna stikalna ura za vti�nico, dnevni program GAO 0760 3680 W IP20 - Prihranite denar in preprečite neželeno trajno obratovanje električnih porabnikov. Mini stikalna ura z enostavnim .....«
<CrazyLemon> če prav vidim je ob strani switch za on/off
<CrazyLemon> meh..to je sam za timer
<zdobbie_> se kr te kabli motjo?
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: https://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Conserve-Power-Switch-F7C016q/dp/B005MYN3OO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1472895676&sr=8-2&keywords=electricity+plug+switch
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Belkin Conserve Power Switch, F7C016q: Home Audio & Theater
<Pepelka> »Buy Belkin Conserve Power Switch, F7C016q: Modules - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ ne kabli per se
<CrazyLemon> ampak zdaj ko sm dal podaljšek pod mizo
<CrazyLemon> ne morem zlahka dostopat do stikala za off/on
<CrazyLemon> je pa vtičnica na dosegu roke..tko da bi raje tam dal še eno vtičnico s stikalom
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ thats exactly what i'm looking for
<CrazyLemon> sam da je EU plug ne pa US :D
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: there's, like, a whole category for this shit https://www.conrad.si/Preklopni-vti%26%23269;ni-adapterji.htm?websale8=conrad-slowenien&ci=SHOP_AREA_17266_0809009
<Pepelka> Preklopni vtični adapterji/Dom in vrt/Conrad.si
<Pepelka> »Velik izbor - Preklopni vtični adapterji . 100% varen nakup. Hitra dostava. Garancija vra�ila. Tehni�no svetovanje. Preklopni vtični adapterji.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ gadem it dude
<CrazyLemon> its kinda weird when you are so helpful/useful
<CrazyLemon> ty
<zdobbie_> mark this day
<zdobbie_> for it will not repeat so soon
<CrazyLemon> i shall
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-09-03%2011-47-06.png
<CrazyLemon> marked ^
<pitastrudl> kek
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/trendi/zdravo-zivljenje/znanstveniki-priporocamo-tridnevni-konec-tedna-425097
<Pepelka> Znanstveniki: Priporočamo tridnevni konec tedna - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Večina zaposlenih verjetno meni, da bi bilo bolje, če bi konci tedna trajali tri dni namesto dveh, zdaj pa so to potrdili tudi znanstveniki.«
<zdobbie> am scientist, can confirm
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cq4gPmiUMAAOOGN.jpg:large
<zdobbie_> where's the GPLs?
<matjaz> dz0ny, a se da za Gnome kje naštimat hotcorners?
<zdobbie_> tweak tool
<matjaz> nima
<upd> kolk rama more imet tablica če ima android
<upd> a je 1gb dost da je internet smooth
<CrazyLemon> upd think chrome
<CrazyLemon> mislim..da se dont get me wrong
<CrazyLemon> but more ram is always better
<zdobbie_> you can always download more RAM
<CrazyLemon> !g download more ram
<Pepelka> DownloadMoreRAM.com - CloudRAM 2.0 http://downloadmoreram.com/
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> Cloudram?
<upd> kje je ta chrome
<CrazyLemon> thats some 2.0 level shit right there
<CrazyLemon> upd v androidu..kje le :)
<upd> aja browser misleš
<upd> https://www.mimovrste.com/tablice/samsung-tablicni-racunalnik-galaxy-tab-e-96-8-gb-wi-fi-sio-bel a je to ok
<Pepelka> Samsung tablični računalnik Galaxy Tab E 9.6 8 GB Wi-Fi T560, bel | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Samsung Galaxy Tab E je nova tablica z 24,34 cm zaslonom na dotik, operacijskim sistemom Android in 5 MP fotoaparatom.«
<CrazyLemon> pri meni trenutno piše na telefonu avg. mem use je 1.2gb
<upd> rabm sam za porniče gledat v postelji
<upd> ok pol bo 2gb min
<CrazyLemon> vse je odvisno od tega koliko appov bo gor pa laufalo v ozadju
<upd> ja
<upd> kolk plača ti pa zavzame
<upd> a je 8gb dost
<upd> osnovno ene 2gb zavzame predividem ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> 8gb je dovolj če ne misliš met porniče na tablici :>
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_6862_avt125354_tablicni_racunalnik_samsung_galaxy_tab_e
<Pepelka> Tabli�ni ra�unalnik Samsung Galaxy Tab E T560 9,6" �rne barve
<Pepelka> »Tabli�ni ra�unalnik Samsung Galaxy Tab E T560 9,6 �rne barve lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Tabli�ni ra�unalnik Samsung Galaxy Tab E T560 9,6 �rne barve. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<CrazyLemon> bl poceni kot mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_6862_avt130771_tablicni_racunalnik_asus_zenpad_z300m_10_1
<Pepelka> Tabli�ni ra�unalnik ASUS ZenPad Z300M 10,1" ( bel) | EnaA.com
<Pepelka> »Tabli�ni ra�unalnik ASUS ZenPad Z300M 10,1 ( bel) lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Tabli�ni ra�unalnik ASUS ZenPad Z300M 10,1 ( bel). Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<CrazyLemon> evo ti 2gb rama pa 16gb storage
<upd> super tnx
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e 6.0 je gor
<CrazyLemon> na mimovrste za samsunga piše 4.4.4
<CrazyLemon> tudi na enaa
<upd> da
<CrazyLemon> definitivno ne priporočam tega tab e :D
<upd> sj tko grem v btc po trgovinah
<upd> če bojo imel kaj pametnega tam
<upd> zakaj pa ne
<upd> ker je star android gor ?
<CrazyLemon> ja :) tudi za skoraj enako ceno dobiš več rama pa storagea
<CrazyLemon> +pa
<upd> hm ja
<upd> ok ql
<upd> adijo
<CrazyLemon> 6.0 ma že doze not.. kar pomeni da tudi baterija zdrži dlje kot 4.shit :)
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> ćafćy
<zdobbie_> baaiiiiiii
<yang> Tab E je bil v celovcu nekaj casa 149 eur
<yang> za 30 eur razlike imas pot verjetno placano
<yang> 9,6" mi sicer delujejo malo majhni
<yang> jst moram tudi se tablico nabavit
<yang> Drgac pa verjetno Ubuntu BQ Aquaris M10 tudi ni slaba izbira ?
<yang> Malenkost vec stane, ampak sluzi lahko se za kaj drugega
<CrazyLemon> kako veliko tablico pa bi ti rad? 15" ?
<yang> A4 formata
<CrazyLemon> čaki.. 9.6" ti je majhno..bi pa rad a4??
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da ti ne veš koliko je 9.6"
<yang> neke tablice sem gledal v tehnicni trgovini je pisalo da so okol 9" in so bile precej manjse od A4
<yang> The most frequently used of this series is the size A4 which is 210 mm × 297 mm (8.27 in × 11.7 in) and so
<CrazyLemon> Dimensions	241.9 x 149.5 x 8.5 mm (9.52 x 5.89 x 0.33 in)
<yang> Drgac pa tud tale ni slaba http://www.jokesoftheday.net/jokes-archive/2013/07/11/joke-funny-photo-Next-generation-of-tablet-computers-.jpg
<zdobbie> "men se zdi da ti ne veš koliko je 9.6\"" -- like you do
<CrazyLemon> i do!
<CrazyLemon> 24.X cm
<CrazyLemon> 10.1" je 25.x cm!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Izbris vseh, razen zadnjih dveh datotek  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6526/izbris-vseh-razen-zadnjih-dveh-datotek
<yang> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/kolesar-v-ograjo-policija-isce-price
<Pepelka> Kolesar v ograjo, policija išče priče | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Zgodilo se je na pločniku Nasipne ulice v Mariboru.«
<CrazyLemon> 737 !
<CrazyLemon> right on time
<CrazyLemon> 10min nazaj je bil angleški, zdaj norveški
<zdobbie> que?
<CrazyLemon> 737 flying above me
<CrazyLemon> well..was
<zdobbie> some special flower you are
<CrazyLemon> jelly much
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zdobbie> 2/7
<CrazyLemon> not that much
<ups> Kom
<ups> Eeee dela
<upd> Koncno uspel izklopit predloge
<upd> Pa imam tablico :-)
<zdobbie> .plosk
<jabuk> http://cache.blippitt.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Daily-Life-GIFs-06-The-Rock-Clapping.gif
<CrazyLemon> upd_ torej porn night for you
<upd_> Haha jup asus zenpad 10 sem kupil
<CrazyLemon> good choice
<yang> https://gfycat.com/SardonicPointlessDogwoodclubgall
<Pepelka> TIFU... GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<Pepelka> »Watch TIFU... GIF on Gfycat. Discover more instant_regret GIFs, nononono GIFs, whatcouldgowrong GIFs on Gfycat.«
<yang> upd_: sem ti pa mislil "svetovati", da morda kupi Ubuntu Touch...
<yang> Upam, da bos zadovoljen z zenpad
<upd1> Ah ubuntu ye im happy
<CrazyLemon> upd1 a je gor 5.0 ali 6.0?
<yang> upd1: a si dobil zenpad kje ceneje kot pri enaa ?
<upd1> 6.0
<upd1> Nop
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: dd particije na NAS ne uspe  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43894#Comment_43894
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> zenpad je asusova tablica?
<idioterna> jsm jo za 190 dobil
<idioterna> 10"
<idioterna> ampak tok velika k A4 pa ni
<CrazyLemon> večja je..več cm³ ma
<matjaz> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-37260217?ocid=socialflow_twitter
<Pepelka> Charlie Hebdo Italy earthquake cartoon sparks anger - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo is criticised for its latest cartoon which depicts Italian earthquake victims as types of pasta.«
<CrazyLemon> lasagna
<matjaz> niso resni
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gciegyiLYtY
<Pepelka> Rowan Atkinson's speech at Reform Section 5 Parliamentary reception - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Complete with quotes from old "Not the Nine'O'Clock News" scripts, comedian Rowan Atkinson explains why he supports Reform Section 5. (Full speech.)«
<matjaz> sej je vse prav povedal, sam men se Å¡e vedno to zdi kretenska poteza CH
<matjaz> tako kot se mi je zdela tista, ki je bila povod za napad na HQ
<idioterna> amm.
<idioterna> pejstnu sm ga zato, k mislm da mas ti pravico rect "CH so idioti"
<idioterna> wankers who like to sell controversy to bigots
<idioterna> js ne mislm da bi moral oni nehat objavlat ker so idioti
<idioterna> je pa prov da se jasno pove, da so idioti
<matjaz> oh
<matjaz> my bad
<matjaz> sej jest tud ne mislim, da morajo nehat, sam mal več odgovornosti za svoje izjave prevzet
<matjaz> oz. prevzet odgovornost
<matjaz> ne mal več
<matjaz> oni so men ene take francoske Slovenske novice
<matjaz> k jih yang  skoz lima
<matjaz> povsod sem se jih znebil, da ne gledam linkov na njihovo butasto stran, a na ircu so pa fakin Å¡e vedno
<upd> Rtgjrjtujrjztrjtzjjztrhtzrjgtčćććććžžžžčččč
<upd> Ta chrome nima hiške?
#ubuntu-si 2016-09-04
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/mhXBVXo.jpg
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/fquvlsajoajx.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Izbris vseh, razen zadnjih dveh datotek  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43895#Comment_43895
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: [rešeno] Po nadgradnji iz 14.04 na 16.04 podvojene mape v nadzorniku opravil  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43896#Comment_43896
<msev--> Lep pozdrav z Josta!
<zdobbie_> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-04/may-sees-difficult-times-ahead-for-u-k-economy-post-brexit
<Pepelka> May Sees ‘Difficult Times Ahead’ for U.K. Economy Post-Brexit - Bloomberg
<Pepelka> »Prime Minister Theresa May warned there were “difficult times ahead” for the U.K. economy in the wake of the country’s vote to leave the European Union.«
<yang> o Jost, tam pa se nisem bil, samo na smarjetni
<zdobbie> https://streamable.com/yehk
<Pepelka> Streamable - simple video sharing
<msev--> yang, učer sm bil pa na Raduhi
<matjaz> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> matjaz
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ubuntu tud gsettings uporablja za nastavitve wallpaperja?
<matjaz> predvidevam da ja
<CrazyLemon> matjaz fse je v gsettings!
<CrazyLemon> fse!
<matjaz> :)
<msev--> a kdo pozna kšn 5 minutn podcast z novicami v SLO
<msev--> hahahah lol http://podcast.rtvslo.si/izlivi.xml
<Pepelka> Izlivi, oddaja o spolnosti
<CrazyLemon> msev-- org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<CrazyLemon> matjaz* ^
<idioterna> kaj je pa tok smesnga
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, https://finzgar.net/earth-view-wallpapers.zip
<matjaz> dej sam to požen pa prever če dela
<CrazyLemon> matjaz no way dude..you want my eye peas
<CrazyLemon> oh..its https
<CrazyLemon> my bad than
<CrazyLemon> :P
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> then*
<CrazyLemon> matjaz it works
<matjaz> *\o/*
<CrazyLemon> če poženeš ./get_wallpapers.py
<CrazyLemon> če poženeš python get_wallpapers.py
<CrazyLemon> pa ne :D
<CrazyLemon> wallpaper*
<matjaz> IT WORKS!
<matjaz> tnx
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mal sm sicer razočaran
<CrazyLemon> but ok
<matjaz> zakvaj?!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ker maš taužnt linkov
<CrazyLemon> da nastaviš en wallpaper
<msev--> kva zj delata
<msev--> to z wallpaperji
 * CrazyLemon would like some random wallpaper on random times
<matjaz> ja lej, Googlu se zahval :)
<msev--> a ne obstaja kšn extension
<msev--> aka variety
<CrazyLemon> ne pa da vsakič znova moram pognat wallpaper.py!
<matjaz> https://earthview.withgoogle.com/
<Pepelka> Earth View from Google
<Pepelka> »Earth View is a collection of the most beautiful and striking landscapes found in Google Earth.«
<idioterna> v kde je to builtin
<idioterna> da se ti background menja
<idioterna> just saying.
<matjaz> sej ej povsod, sam jest hočem določene, te z Googla, za wallpaper
<matjaz> je*
<CrazyLemon> jah zato pa je unity ftw..k ti nič ne menja samodejno.. ampak ti kot pravi dec moraš sam povedat kdaj želiš menjat
<CrazyLemon> coz thats what men do
<msev--> wai
<msev--> wau
<msev--> matjaz hoče vse od gugla
<msev--> ker pač ma tako filozofijo
<msev--> dam vse guglu
<idioterna> matjaz: ja sej mu loh poves kere bi rad
<msev--> mojo lokacijo zvok slike
<msev--> in hočem nazaj vsaj slike
<msev--> :D
<msev--> kašna je bla pa kj 10 etapa na vuelti
<msev--> k je bla gorska
<CrazyLemon> a ta včeraj? odlična
<msev--> ne učer je bla 14 pomoje
<msev--> morm pogledat za nazaj
<msev--> a pol bo quintana končn spet dobu eno tako velko
<CrazyLemon> sej ni Å¡e konec
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dve gorski..pa Å¡e kronometer
<msev--> a se je froomey že tok spočil
<msev--> z olfenam sm se namazal me kolk boli
<msev--> zgleda bi mogu dons počivat po raduhi ne pa spet lezt
<zdobbie> se mas pol dneva za prelezat
<msev--> zj se grem mastit
<msev--> dunajc bo padu
<idioterna> js si bom pa zdravo hrano nastimu
<CrazyLemon> tale clovk pa obozuje dunajca
<CrazyLemon> če boš tko nadaljeval msev-- ..bos tko phat kod zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> kot*
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: OpenOffice In Danger of Shutting Down, Project VP Warns  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5voeCYziraE/openoffice-could-shut-down-developer-warns
<zdobbie> from 0 to 7, how fat would he be?
<idioterna> that's easy
<idioterna> 5/7
<CrazyLemon> 2/7
<matjaz> tko, fresh install, looking beutiful, wallpapers work!
<matjaz> zdej pa Narcos!
<CrazyLemon> unity is always looking beAutiful
<matjaz> gnome > unity
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/Pqhjglu.jpg
<slax0r> i3 > *
<matjaz> bspwm > i3
<zdobbie> tty > *
<slax0r> I was first, so
<zdobbie> it's a stack
<zdobbie> and I'm on top of ya
<slax0r> sicer pa ja, ce ne bi bil webdev, bi tty+tmux mi bil vec kot dovolj
<slax0r> and I hope you'll never be on top of me, od under me, for that matter
<CrazyLemon> matjaz i dislike your setup !
<CrazyLemon> 4:3 + 16:9 is just..ugh
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> complains a single-monitor pleb
<matjaz> and apu
<matjaz> pft
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dual monitor
<CrazyLemon> 2x 16:9
<slax0r> pff, single monitor @ home, tripple @ work
<slax0r> https://goo.gl/PyWS9A
<CrazyLemon> oh dear god..do some cable management for christ sake!
<slax0r> nah
<idioterna> triple se pise z enim p
<slax0r> ne sedim za racunalnikom da bi si ogledoval kako lepo so kabli speljani
<slax0r> idioterna: pa res, tnx
<zdobbie> OH FOR FOX SAKE
<zdobbie> glaz si umij
<CrazyLemon> if your desk is messy your code won't be much better!
<idioterna> i thought sake was made out of rice
<CrazyLemon> to pa tudi ^
<CrazyLemon> no ne sake comment
<matjaz> it's a functional desk!
<slax0r> zdobbie: sure, ko spijem kafu
<matjaz> so his code is ... functional?
<slax0r> nah, it's quasy OOP
<zdobbie> programs are never functional
<slax0r> rarely are they functioning
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Kaku Is An Open-Source Desktop YouTube Music Player for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ZXsSWII2cAI/try-kaku-open-source-desktop-youtube-player
<CrazyLemon> mm jagenjček
<msev--> Kokakola pa dunajc
<msev--> Pa kremsnita pa pomfri
<zdobbie> pa si negiru vsakrsno dobrobit iz zadnjih dveh dni
<msev--> Res je
<msev--> Ce sm v depri
<msev--> Ni punce hrana gre po grlu
<zdobbie> ce bi bil v depri, se ne spravu ne na radujo ne na josta
<zdobbie> tko da si bil verjetno sam lacen
<msev--> Ja lej ce se vsi mastijo na rojstnem dnevu nemorm js sam korenja pa brokolija jest hehe
<zdobbie> a prov na rojstnodnevno zabavo si sel
<zdobbie> kr depresivno
<msev--> Od strica 50let
<msev--> a gremo surgat?
<msev--> na paleo dieto bi mogu
<msev--> ene 5-6kg vsaj moram shujšat
<idioterna> zakaj bi mogu pa na paleo dieto
<idioterna> pa zakaj mors shujsat
<idioterna> mene je zanc suni slikala sm vidu da sploh nism tok zlo debu
<zdobbie> big bones, is all
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> zdej pa ne najdem
<idioterna> aha tole je to
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/v-gramoznco-porinla.jpg
<idioterna> no, ce ze nism debel sm vsaj plesast :)
<msev--> ja js sm bl debel :D
<msev--> trenutno mam 80kg pa 1,78cm sm
<msev--> mislm 1,78m
<msev--> lol
<msev--> najmn sm mel pa 63,5kg
<msev--> pri tej višini
<idioterna> aha js mam 90 kil pa 190 sm
<yang> jst sem mel 65 dolga leta pr 175
<yang> mislim v mladosti
<yang> odkar sem zacel bolj aktivno ircat so sle pa kile gor
<msev--> haha
<msev--> pol morm nehat ircat
<msev--> :D
<msev--> never!
<msev--> I shall never leave irc!
<msev--> :D
<msev--> haha
<CrazyLemon> :(
 * CrazyLemon just ate a big lamb steak
<idioterna> msev--: ma js ircam ful, pa mi ni tezko shujsat
<idioterna> sam pac migat mors
<idioterna> pa ne se basat s packarijo
<idioterna> dunajc zomg
<idioterna> upam da vsaj nis pomfrija zravn
<msev--> sj migam
<msev--> ja najpomembnejša je prehrana
<msev--> sam js popijem ful kokakole
<msev--> :D
<msev--> nemorm si pomagat
<msev--> :D
<CrazyLemon> coz you're a junkie..sugar is your drug
<msev--> res sj zato morm it na paleo
<msev--> da bom sam meso pa zelenjavo
<msev--> :D
<idioterna> ne pit kokakole
<idioterna> it's bad for you
<slax0r> uporablja kdo inbox/gmail?
<zdobbie> only the NSA
<slax0r> oh noes, NSA reading my mails?
<slax0r> dey do it anyway brah
<yang> msev--: kokakolo zamenjaj za cockto, nima kofeina in nima strupov
<yang> pa kokakola je sam sladkor
<idioterna> hahaha
<yang> oz una umetna sladila kar je se slabse verjetn
<idioterna> kere strupe ma pa kokakola?
<msev--> nč od tega ni strupen no :D
<yang> citronsko kislino
<idioterna> a to je strup?
<msev--> lol
<yang> ni dobra za organe
<yang> dobis cirozo jeter
<idioterna> dobr da ne zvim v bs3
<yang> od teh sladkih pijac
<idioterna> k bi ti limono vrgu skoz okn
<msev--> problem je sam preveč cukra :D
<idioterna> ti si tut ena ciroza ja
<yang> ja res
<idioterna> mhm, popolnoma
<idioterna> je pisal v lady!
<msev--> mogu bi prešaltat na radensko
<yang> sosed pozna enga, k ni nikol alkohola pil pa je cirozo dobil
<yang> od vseh teh umetnih sokov
<idioterna> a, od umetnih sokov jo je dobu?
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> kaj pa ce je mel hepatitis c?
<idioterna> k od hepatitisa c dobis cirozo tut ce sam radensko pijes
<msev--> verjetn je mel to ja
<yang> tut mozno
<idioterna> mislm zdrav clovk od kokakole pa drugih teh sladkih pijac ne more dobit ciroze
<yang> sosed je naredil zakljucek da je od sokov
<msev--> a kle vsi sam naravno lepo zdravo jeste pa kolesarte :D
<idioterna> loh pa zarad debelosti dobi ksne te zoprne bolezni srca in ozilja
<msev--> yang sigurn je naredu dvojno slep preizkus tale sosed ane :D
<idioterna> to se pa hitr zgodi
<idioterna> msev--: js pijem kokakolo
<idioterna> ksn liter na mesec pomoje
<yang> dej enkrat meso
<yang> noter v kokakolo
<idioterna> ja?
<msev--> js spijem 0,33L+ cca, včasih samo eno piksno
<yang> pa poglej zjutraj ce je se tam
<idioterna> aha
<yang> pa baje da je dobra za skoljko spirati
<idioterna> mislm, da bo se tam
<CrazyLemon> zihr božiček poje meso!
<msev--> yang sj se isto zgodi če daš v kšno drugo kislo pjačo pomoje :D
<idioterna> ja to pa je
<idioterna> msev--: ma sej se nc ne zgodi
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> tut ce das meso v navadno vodo lih tko zgnije
<yang> dej od otroka zob
<yang> noter
<yang> ko jim bodo izpadli
<yang> baje tudi to razzre
<msev--> ja pač ortofosforna kislina uravnan ph na 5
<msev--> ni panike
<yang> msev--: dobro ti se bolje spoznas sej si kemik
<idioterna> tebe je pa strah kokakole
<msev--> drgač pa ja mogu bi preklopt na zdravje
<msev--> :D
<yang> ma sej jaz pijem kokakolo
<yang> sam ni glih zdrava
<msev--> ja...da bi se bolš počutu :)
<idioterna> ja kako da pol se nisi ciroze dobu
<idioterna> a ne ves kasni strupi so not
<idioterna> mlete zelene musnce pa
<yang> ja verjetno nimam glih najbolj zdravih jeter
<idioterna> zmeckane crne vdove
<idioterna> eh, js mam cist super zdrava jetra
<idioterna> pa pijem kokakolo
<idioterna> sam tko k z vsako drugo stvarjo
<idioterna> s kokakolo ni za pretiravat
<idioterna> ena flaska na mesec je vec k dost
<yang> 1 liter na mesec to ni nic
<yang> ljudje spijejo po 2 litra tega na dan
<idioterna> ja, njihova stvar
<msev--> lol idioterna kašn strog limit maš
<idioterna> sej nimam limita
<msev--> js bi pomoje tut če bi bil na paleo dieti tko vsaj 1x na tedn se pregrešil z eno piksno
<msev--> :D
<idioterna> sam pac vsake tolk pridem v situacijo ko morm bit dalj casa pokonc
<idioterna> in mi je kokakola se najbl kul droga
<idioterna> k je ze builtin cukr
<yang> drgac je kokakola veganska
<idioterna> ce bi mel club mate v stacuni bi to kupu
<idioterna> mi je tut dobr
<idioterna> sam nimajo
<idioterna> kokakolo majo pa posot
<idioterna> sred noci gres loh na petrol pa kups
<idioterna> cudn da nimajo kr rocke
<idioterna> zravn dizla
<yang> heh, jaz gledam folk, ko si za zajtrk kupouje red bule
<yang> pa pravi en zadnjic "men je to ko voda"
<yang> jao
<idioterna> ja sej je
<yang> da razvijes toleranco na ta tinin
<idioterna> ce neki casa skos saturiras kofein
<idioterna> pol neha met ucink
<yang> jaz od enega red bula ne sim 2 noci
<yang> ne spim
<yang> sem vcasih pil to svinjarijo ko sem v izolo vozil folk
<idioterna> zakaj svinjarijo
<yang> da sem bil ob 8h zjutraj se pri sebi
<idioterna> sej je sam cukr pa rastlinski izvlecki
<yang> pise gor na plocevinki da ne smes vec ko 3 spiti
<msev--> lol idioterna energetske pjače so pa dost slabše od kokakole
<msev--> višji odmerki kofeina in tavrina pa še več cukra
<idioterna> valda
<idioterna> zakaj je pa to slabo
<idioterna> sej nc od tega ni toksicno
<idioterna> mislm, bi se mogu pa res ornk predozirat da bi se zastrupu
<idioterna> velik bl verjetn bi si srce zjebal
<CrazyLemon> [20:51:56] <idioterna>: zakaj je pa to slabo[20:52:13] <idioterna>: velik bl verjetn bi si srce zjebal
<CrazyLemon> torej..ni slabo če si srce zjebeš?
<idioterna> ja kr dolg casa mors zlorablat
<idioterna> da si srce unics
<idioterna> ni zastrupitev
<CrazyLemon> če bi kdo surgeal
<CrazyLemon> i'm in the game
<idioterna> aha
<zdobbie> aha!
<CrazyLemon> aha
<idioterna> ma js mam druzinske obveznosti
<zdobbie> tak je to, ce mas druzino
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ampak v pogodbi piše da ko je insurgency da moraš joinat
<zdobbie> pogodbi med kom?
<zdobbie> pre-nup?
<CrazyLemon> med igralci
<yang> idioterna: bols bos sexu ce te bodo prej 2x ustrelil
<zdobbie> je ze najbrz zmeru
<lynxlynxlynx> q, a se da tale naša digitalna potrdila podajlševat al moraš prosit za novega?
<lynxlynxlynx> na strani od sigence ni nič pametnega
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Google Earth Update Fixes Several Linux Bugs, Adds New Icon  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/m8k9bt9QlkU/google-earth-for-linux-update-finally
<upd_> Ll kdo tu
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-28
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 6.km SZ od NOVEGA MESTA @28/08/2017 05:33:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.83+N,+15.12+E
<speed-> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/21032680_10213635714830130_8703972357335254996_n.jpg?oh=b2f4c615c0cc2cca2ec9d3c3b046c347&oe=5A5E658B
<speed-> in jutro :)
<idioterna> a ga bos volo
<speed-> ves da
<speed-> a ti ga nebos?
<speed-> hitro povej ker ze mam "/ignore idioterna" napisano!!!
<idioterna> ne, jaz bom za kucana
<idioterna> on je vsaj pravi prekmurec
<speed-> ja to je res
<speed-> prodana dusa
<speed-> ali ajde no
<idioterna> kandidira sicer ne, ampak vazno da so SDSjevci penasti ko jim ga omenis
<zdobbie> pravi prekmurgljec
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<metalcamp_> slax0r: kaj uporabljate za php dokumentacijo? apigen ali kaj drugega?
<metalcamp_> za dokumentiranje php projektov*
<slax0r> don't make me laugh...
<slax0r> tu mam ljudi ki pisejo komite "stuff" "stuff 2" "more stuff"
<slax0r> mislis da pise kdo dokumentacijo ali docblock?
<slax0r> ljudi, aka, da bossman
<metalcamp_> :/
<slax0r> jaz osebno uporabljam http://www.writethedocs.org/guide/tools/sphinx/
<slax0r> za projekte z php7+
<slax0r> ker https://www.phpdoc.org/ ta ne podpira pravilno se php7 sintakse
<slax0r> oz. se ni do pred par mescev
<slax0r> pa mislim da se vedno ne, ker ne vidim da bi bila verzija 3 releasana
<slax0r> aja, za php7+ za docblock konvertacijo mam pa doxygen
<metalcamp_> aha, kul :)
<metalcamp_> jaz sem se zagrel za tole: https://github.com/ApiGen/ApiGen
<slax0r> gledam ravno
<metalcamp_> samo performance aepa
<metalcamp_> zaenkrat
<slax0r> generacije, ali potem browsanja?
<metalcamp_> generacije
<slax0r> saj to je vseeno
<slax0r> to zgeneriras pravilmo samo ob releasu
<slax0r> to pa itak job pohandla
<metalcamp_> ja, samo 4 ure (brez cache-a) ni sprejemljivo
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> pa podpira vse normalne annotatione?
<speed-> oo slax0r
<metalcamp_> kolikor sem stestiral, ja
<speed-> mesec dni dopusta mimo?
<slax0r> v 4 urah pa ze skoraj rocno prekopiram docblocke v html :D
<slax0r> speed-: har har
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> 2 tedna pa res
<metalcamp_> mja, itak moram najprej zlintat cel projekt, ker se nekaterim ne zdi pomembno nastaviti nekaj pravil v IDE
<speed-> kaksa finta spodaj kadim
<speed-> pa pride sosolec z osnovne
<speed-> :))
<metalcamp_> :)
<speed-> pa glih s sodelavko, kera bila zaj ze 2x poleg ko sem z nekimi random ljudmi
<speed-> po nase se meno
<speed-> pa ovi nic vec jasno
<speed-> ji pravim, ka se vosemo
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> metalcamp_: editorconfig
<slax0r> si ni treba nic nastavlat
<slax0r> samo plugin isntallirat
<metalcamp_> awesome
<metalcamp_> hvala
<pitastrudl> damn
<pitastrudl> GoT be trippin
<slax0r> pozna kdo mogoce kak boljsi ocr kot je https://github.com/tesseract-ocr/tesseract ?
<metalcamp_> abby?
<slax0r> abbyy?
<metalcamp_> ja, to
<slax0r> hrm
<slax0r> placljivo
<slax0r> better be worth it
<speed-> slax0r pa to ti firma kupi
<speed-> ka telovadis :)
<slax0r> sure, za osebno rabo :)
<speed-> ^^ Verfügbarkeitsüberprüfung
<speed-> SPACES
<idioterna> what spaces
<idioterna> sej to je ena beseda
<idioterna> preverbadobavljivosti.
<speed-> SUPA
<slax0r> korenckova?
<speed-> mhm
<idioterna> no, v slovenscini se spodobi ksn presledek dodat not
<slax0r> ko so nemski jezik razvijali so v tipkovnicah na presledku imeli slabe vzmeti, pa so sparali
<zdobbie> *German engineering*
<zdobbie> https://www.had.si/blog/2017/08/28/pomembno-obvestilo-otvoritev-centra-lesnina-ljubljana-brdo/
<jabuk> Pomembno obvestilo / otvoritev centra Lesnina Ljubljana Brdo
<jabuk> Videl sem na Twitterju in nisem doživel v živo. Na vozilih se je včeraj pojavilo kup "obvestil", ki na prvi pogled izgledajo kot kazni, ki jih napiše mestno
<slax0r> top kek
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/rae_gfx/status/901384033359323137
<jabuk> rae wright on Twitter: "Canadian road rage !! Viewer discretion advised. https://t.co/K4AoMPA89U"
<msev-> a ženske isto odreagirajo na tulipan kot na vrtnico :D
<msev-> al je vrtnica Å¡e zmerm top of the top
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> za mojo zeno je tulipan top
<slax0r> tako da ce bos njej podarjal, potem tulipan
<zdobbie> najbrz isce spremembo
<zdobbie> tko da ji daj vrtnico
<idioterna> za mojo pa cotinus coggygria
<slax0r> msev-: https://img1.etsystatic.com/020/0/7385038/il_570xN.570322263_1yi9.jpg z to pa skoraj zagotovo ne bos razocaral nobene
<msev-> haha slax0r :D
<speed-> kaki lepi cvet
<speed-> :D
<msev-> speed-, bi tut tazga rad dobil :D
<slax0r> saj ga bo
<slax0r> oz. jih bo
<slax0r> 5 takih
<slax0r> ko bo placa v kratkem
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> eh to ni nič
<msev-> kdaj boš napredoval speed-
<msev-> :D
<speed-> nevem pocasi bom mogel it nekaj povedat
<slax0r> vdari po mizi
<slax0r> tak da jo steres
<slax0r> pol pa povej da jo popravis/zamenjas ko dobis povisico
<speed-> eja
<speed-> vido san od cele firme bruto place
<speed-> tak ka
<speed-> de enostavno pogajanje :D
<speed-> daj 4 naprej pa te ka sces zacaj
<speed-> zadaj*
<slax0r> tri devetke :)
<speed-> pa lahko sta 2
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> za njima pa 8? :P
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> don't be greedy
<speed-> lahko je 0 za njima tudi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> hehe :D
<slax0r> tak da majo nekaj rooma za manevrirat
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> pa neko malenkost jim pustim ja
<slax0r> tak ja
<slax0r> malo moras bit dobrodusen tudi, pa popustljiv
<speed-> tako ja
<msev-> lajf is hard
<msev-> tok enih spremenljivk je
<msev-> kako vse uskladit da bo dobr tekl :D
<msev-> haha
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<dz0ny> https://typora.io/
<jabuk> Typora — a minimal markdown editor, markdown reader.
<dz0ny> https://rockiger.com/en/akiee/
<jabuk> Akiee - Rockiger
<CrazyLemon> danes sm se z eno pogovarjal o bitcoinih in o tem da so ji ukradli kr lepo količino bitcoinov :)
<CrazyLemon> pa bo zdaj dala gor 'linux' oziroma njen prijatelj 'heker' :D
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/miske/razer-miska-deathadder-elite
<jabuk> Razermiška DeathAdder Elite| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Igralno miško Razer DeathAdder Elite odlikuje senzor s kar 16,000 DPI. Ponaša se s sedmimi neodvisno nastavljivimi hiperodzivnimi tipkami, za udobje pa skrbi ergonomska zasnova. Primerna je za desničarje.
<msev-> CrazyLemon, samo za volilce SDS
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: k zihr je mela lokalni wallet :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma neki so ravno prodali ene bitcoine pol pa naslednji dan so ji nekaj pobrali :D
<zdobbie> she wants the BTC
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ni lokalni wallet bl safe kot pa online variante?
<CrazyLemon> https://toshl.com/blog/jobs-at-toshl/
<jabuk> Jobs at Toshl – Toshl Finance Blog
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kater linux ji bos pa dal gor
<pitastrudl> :P
<zdobbie> sej se je ze cez vikend pravu, da mora jt ubuntu mate instalirat
<zdobbie> now we know why
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to ji bo dal prijatelj 'heker'
<CrazyLemon> delovala mi je kot da je iz LJ doma..tko da predvidevam da je to jure
<idioterna> :lies:
<pitastrudl> kek
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> kako je z deodoranti na letalu?
<pitastrudl> mislim da jih ne smeš met
<pitastrudl> pač ker je pod pritiskom
<pitastrudl> pa tekočine morajo bit pod 100ml
<pitastrudl> v transparentni plastiki
<pitastrudl> pač plastenka al neki
<CrazyLemon> mhm..lih zato sprašujem
<pitastrudl> jih majo v müllerju
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> razn če napolnim eno vrečko
<CrazyLemon> z deotom
<CrazyLemon> in nato jo nesem s sabo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> lmao :D
<pitastrudl> pač mislim da ne smeš ker je vnetljivo
<pitastrudl> pač kupiš potem ko pristaneš
<pitastrudl> al pa daš v prtljago
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tisto sm delal za osebo iz bolhe..ki mi je včeraj ob 23:50 poslal sporočilo če se lahko dobimo zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> da faq dewd
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: in ti je celo placu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nič ni plaču..če nism vidu sporočila
<pitastrudl> a si prodal CrazyLemon?
<zdobbie> pol se nista dobila?
<CrazyLemon> noe
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> nope
<pitastrudl> nope
<zdobbie> dope
<slax0r> dafuq
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/omgubuntu/status/902123739986481152
<jabuk> OMG! UBUNTU! on Twitter: "Nice spot of #Ubuntu in the wild on BBC2’s #Astronauts last night. Ubuntu being used to control the new Mars rover #ubuntuinspace https://t.co/qUl5Y8fyoM"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kam letiš?
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mallorca
<dz0ny> nice
<zdobbie> fino
<zdobbie> step 1: steal some bitcoins
<zdobbie> step 2: mallorcacacacaca
<dz0ny> haha, glih mislu rečt
<CrazyLemon> its ok.. par dni sam :)
<zdobbie> a gres s kolesom
<CrazyLemon> ne..bom pa Å¡el na voden kolesarski izlet
<CrazyLemon> http://www.1klik.si/
<jabuk> :: 1 Klik d.o.o. - INFORMACIJSKE REÅ ITVE ::
<jabuk> Nudimo vam kvalitetno programsko opremo za športne centre, gostince, trgovce, kozmetične in frizerske salone, dobavo, potisk in integracijo kontaktnih in brezkontaktnih medijev, dobavo, servis in vzdrževanje strojne opreme, outsourcing,...
<CrazyLemon> poglejte tadrug slide :D
<dz0ny> lol https://i.imgur.com/N9aISYk.gifv
<slax0r> daj link du tadrug slide
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> ne morem na imgur danes :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r just for you http://www.1klik.si/Pictures/main/1klik_banner_PVC_cards.jpg
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: <3
<CrazyLemon> <3
<slax0r> ne da bi kdo drug klikal!
<slax0r> das link is mine!
<CrazyLemon> all yours!
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> 'br dan
<dz0ny> https://streamable.com/vmwhp
<jabuk> Jingu Stadium Beer Girl Gets Super Fast Keg Swap - Streamable
<jabuk> Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.
<pitastrudl> hi
<e1e> kako ste?
<pitastrudl> "delovno"
<pitastrudl> pa tam
<e1e> nevihtno
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> kje pa
<pitastrudl> na obali mamo malo sonca
<pitastrudl> čeprav je danes še kr vlažno, je ok
<e1e> okolica celja
<CrazyLemon> vlažno?!?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče v tvoji sobi ampak zunaj je vroče!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.4°C @28.08.2017 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% zahodnik 4 m/s (14.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:56, Kulminacija: 13:07:49, Sončni zahod: 19:52:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 29min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pa ni 'mal sonca' ampak kr žge hudiča! ŽGE!
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 20°C @28.08.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82% južni veter 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:15:44, Kulminacija: 13:01:40, Sončni zahod: 19:47:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 31min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> 8 stopinj razlike
<pitastrudl> ah dej no
<pitastrudl> 28 stopinj je, ni tok hudo
<pitastrudl> pa zmerno oblačno
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> kako je blo Å¡ele julija
<pitastrudl> si šel ven si zašvical ko da si šeu na franjo
<CrazyLemon> ma 28 stopinj v senci
<CrazyLemon> ko sm pršu v avto je pisalo 34-35°
<CrazyLemon> pa soparno AF
<e1e> mislim, da ti ni blo treba ven v juliju, da ti je blo vroče
<pitastrudl> ja v avtu bo vedno vroče če bo na soncu
<pitastrudl> je ko pečica
<e1e> tist pa vem ja...
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ma v avtu ne piše notranja temperatura (razn če nimaš samodejne klime)
<CrazyLemon> ampak zunanja
<pitastrudl> misliš?
<pitastrudl> če je na soncu bo valda več kazalo
<pitastrudl> pač meni je kazalo enkrat 45....
<pitastrudl> ko je bil na soncu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope..meni ni kazal nikoli več kot 39.. kar je letos bilo :)
<pitastrudl> pač takrat nisem moral furat normalno
<e1e> sam 39? A ni blo čez 40 letos...
<pitastrudl> ker mi je peklo roke na volanu
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne pri nas
<CrazyLemon> podnanos je mel 40
<e1e> ja, pr nas je blo bolj vroče kot pri vas, kje je tu logika...
<CrazyLemon> logika je
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 26.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 26.1°C
<CrazyLemon> :)
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 26.4°C
<e1e> skor tulk je blo tud takrat ko sem jaz bla na morju
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/crna-kronika/88-letnik-v-zdravstvenem-domu-grozil-da-bo-vrgel-bombo-447965
<jabuk> 88-letnik v zdravstvenem domu grozil, da bo vrgel bombo - siol.net
<jabuk> V petek ob 12.40 je 88-letni domačin v zdravstvenem domu v Kopru zagrozil, da bo vrgel bombo.
<CrazyLemon> za te starcke bi mogu bit posebej zdravstveni dom
<CrazyLemon> *cough*hospic*cough*
<CrazyLemon> its happening
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<e1e> zanimiv kako so se oblaki proti nam kr razblinil, medtem ko vi dobite kr veliko pošiljko...
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je mal bl vroče ozračje
<CrazyLemon> http://taru.iam.upr.si/safeport/live/wind
<jabuk> Luka Koper - Monitoring vetra v zivo - Safeport - Institut Andrej Marusic
<CrazyLemon> tukaj ne kaže ravno realnih podatkov
<CrazyLemon> http://www.whatsupcams.com/sl/webcams/slovenija-sl/obalno-kraska/izola-sl/izola-spletna-kamera-restavracija-svetilnik/
<CrazyLemon> tole je realno
<jabuk> Izola spletna kamera - V zivo z restavracije Svetilnik
<jabuk> Izola spletna kamera - Cudovit pogled na trzaski zaliv z restavracije in Lounge bar Svetilnik. Live kamera Izola - Spletne kamere Obala - Whatsupcams
<e1e> aha, vetrovno je tudi pri nas bilo pred nevihto...
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3625.00, low: 3534.00, high: 3687.01, bid: 3620.49, ask: 3625.00
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie u playin'?
<zdobbie> aye, I'm playin'
<zdobbie> playin' dat Throny Game
<CrazyLemon> meh...sux
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMEvkqF84LY
<jabuk> Game Revealed: Season 7 Episode 1 (HBO) - YouTube
<jabuk> How did everything come to life? From creating White Walkers to a singing guest star to crafting Dragonstone, Maisie Williams, Emilia Clarke and other cast a...
<zdobbie> bloody immigrants
<zdobbie> killing our people, burning down walls with stolen dragons
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-29
<idioterna> https://www.forbes.com/sites/janetwburns/2017/08/28/fda-designates-mdma-as-breakthrough-therapy-for-post-traumatic-stress/
<jabuk> Forbes Welcome
<jabuk> Forbes Welcome page -- Forbes is a global media company, focusing on business, investing, technology, entrepreneurship, leadership, and lifestyle.
<andrej> heh
<napsy_> lp
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro? dan :)
<slax0r> do 18. ure je jutro
<slax0r> potem pa vecer
<pitastrudl> morgen
<zdobbie> hai
<speed-> no no
<speed-> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/21034456_1371142093008439_795187494530508396_n.jpg?oh=40de9d5ea8d68a5b82adf0d7208fc560&oe=5A284310
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/JijvCwL.mp4 idioterna ?
<pitastrudl> lol, japonci :D
<zdobbie> a man needs his lactate threshold training!
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/902039243601485824
<jabuk> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Hyperloop pod run by team WARR https://t.co/ntaMsoxkZE"
<idioterna> slax0r: me irl
<speed-> haha odgovor od elona zmaga na prvi komentar :D
<metalcamp_> :D
<slax0r> holly shit das fast
<zdobbie> fast as, like, a TGV
<slax0r> skoraj tako hiter kot idioterna po klancu gor
 * CrazyLemon is a pro gamer now - flashing mouse and sh1te like that
<zdobbie> MVP for days to come
 * slax0r takes a bow before the pro gamer
<speed-> whoa
<CrazyLemon> DPI settings/buttons work out of the box
<slax0r> nowai
<CrazyLemon> way m8
<slax0r> way m8? te miske pa ne poznam
<slax0r> se vidi da nisem pro gamer
<speed-> ka mas za miske
<CrazyLemon> u way behind m8
<slax0r> way m8
<slax0r> zaj glih ti je povedal
<slax0r> way behind m8, bolj natancno
<slax0r> d00h
<slax0r> kak amater ta speed-
<speed-> wat
<speed-> LINK
<speed-> moja ma tudi dpi settingse pff!
<speed-> pa 3 brzine!
<speed-> pa se pri brzinaj lahko sega boga nastavlas HA!
<slax0r> moj avto ma 6
<slax0r> err 7
<slax0r> 1-6 + Race
<speed-> Rally
<speed-> http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/product/g502-proteus-spectrum-rgb-gaming-mouse
<speed-> THIS
<jabuk> Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum RGB tunable gaming mouse
<jabuk> Customize to your preferences with programmable RGB lighting,weight and balance tuning, and 11 programmable buttons. Delta Zero optics give you a competive edge.
<speed-> best shit EVA
<slax0r> 60$
<slax0r> kek
<slax0r> kupil misko v sparu za 10eur
<CrazyLemon> https://www.razerzone.com/gaming-mice/razer-deathadder-elite <- this tho
<slax0r> pa vas nabutam vse :P
<CrazyLemon> THE WORLD’S MOST ADVANCED OPTICAL SENSOR
<CrazyLemon> IN THE WOLRD!
<CrazyLemon> WORLD*
<CrazyLemon> obviously my keyboard is not razer...yet
<speed-> eh
<speed-> weak
<speed-> g502 > this weakling
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam jealous si
<zdobbie> tole mam jst http://www.logitech.com/nl-nl/product/6562?crid=7
<speed-> niti infinite scrolla nimas?
<speed-> ali ne pise
<speed-> duhh
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/6jlx83/logitech_g502_vs_razer_deathadder_elite/
<jabuk> Logitech g502 vs Razer deathadder elite : MouseReview
<jabuk> Which is better for fps games and general use?
<CrazyLemon> lej to..official poll
<CrazyLemon> DA wins!
<speed-> by all 4 people!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> pa dajta: https://aim400kg.com/
<slax0r> go go go
<CrazyLemon> speed- kaj mi bo infinite scroll..if there's a infinite page i don't wanna go there
<speed-> for UNITY!
<slax0r> ew
<speed-> wat
<speed-> WAT
<zdobbie> ?
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kOKDdocGyc
<jabuk> I Wear Speedos | DESPACITO PARODY (Luis Fonsi ft.Daddy Yankee) - YouTube
<jabuk> Are you a fan of speedos? I am and here's why! Speedo power! Please follow me: Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mikeybustos Twitter: http://www.twitter.com...
<zdobbie> .eth eur
<CrazyLemon> .notgonna happen
<zdobbie> .patches welcome?
<dretnx> Kdo od vas uporablja Rust v službi ali pa za privatne zadeve?
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3803.39, low: 3500.00, high: 3832.00, bid: 3780.86, ask: 3803.40
<zdobbie> hmmmmm
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon g403
<lynxlynxlynx> dretnx: v enmu projektu, ja, samo nisem še nič spisal
<lynxlynxlynx> samo na pamet review
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl what
<pitastrudl> get it
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl no
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič si govoru da vzamem DA
<CrazyLemon> zdaj govoriš o logitechu
<CrazyLemon> traitor
<zdobbie> !g g403
<zdobbie> a, to so skenslal
<CrazyLemon> https://www.blog.google/products/google-vr/arcore-augmented-reality-android-scale/
<jabuk> ARCore: Augmented reality at Android scale
<jabuk> Today, we’re releasing a preview of a new SDK called ARCore. It brings augmented reality capabilities to existing and future Android phones. Developers can start experimenting with it right now.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie why are you playing game for kids? come join the grown ups..you're a big boy now
<zdobbie> guide me
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: cakam vlke fantke
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie doi
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaj
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> y u like that
<CrazyLemon> don't be afraid
<CrazyLemon> i'll protect you
<zdobbie> pa ne da se mi tisti potato smasherjev okol lucat
<CrazyLemon> sj maš mg-je
<zdobbie> zal, mal se grem csgo
<CrazyLemon> u lame
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si pol kupu game
<idioterna> to annoy you
<CrazyLemon> he's zdobbie ..he annoys himself
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 8.km SZ od IVANČNE GORICE @29/08/2017 21:04:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=46+N,+14.76+E
<CrazyLemon> https://asset-c.soupcdn.com/asset/13776/0986_cffb_640.png
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: hm
<idioterna> kaj pa je switch k ga je hotu?
<CrazyLemon> dunno..10gbps ports?
<CrazyLemon> speaking about ports.. ln
<zdobbie> nintendo konzola
<idioterna> a
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-30
<napsy_> lp
<b4d> zz
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/QJUB
<slax0r> this makes baby jesus cry
<b4d> slax0r: najs "D
<slax0r> b4d: najbolj bad password kar sem jih do sedaj nasel, ******
<slax0r> dobesedno
<slax0r> ce bi sel se malo se poigrat, bi ziher se v par google/facebook/twitter accountov se lahko prijavil
<speed-> do eeet
<slax0r> ni mi
<slax0r> bos mel listo? :D
<speed-> ehž
<speed-> ka si na vegeti :)
<slax0r> ne :/ zmanjkalo :(
<speed-> se 12x morem sem priti pa te bom 2 tedna doma
<speed-> samo to mi je v glavi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> se menjama?
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> ne hvala
<speed-> edino ce mas ti naslednja 2 tedna dopust
<speed-> te se lahko
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> na zalost ne :(
<msev-> ej dz0ny a zj se je začel že un sejem za katerega mislš da bo imel vpliv na ceno amazefit-a? :) kok časa mislš da je še pametno čakat :)
<matjaz> ej msev- čez ene 10 let jo boš sigurno lahko dobil za 5USD
<matjaz> počaki
<slax0r> koliko pa stane ta ura da tak picajzlas?
<slax0r> to je to? https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01LXH79AP/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all
<matjaz> tako
<msev-> jap iz gearbest ja 88eur
<matjaz> pa na GB je trenutno 87EUR
<msev-> tko da je kr kul cena že zj :D
<msev-> a majo tut EU skladišče? :D
<slax0r> https://twitter.com/ineffyble/status/902074211027501056/photo/1
<jabuk> Effy Elden 👩🏻‍💻 on Twitter: "uncontrollablegiggling.js https://t.co/wNFH0dmz6c"
<slax0r> msev-: ti si tako kot jaz, jaz cakam da bo bitcoin 100eur da jih kupim par
<slax0r> :P
<msev-> haha
<metalcamp_> bitcoin? where?
<metalcamp_> :)
<msev-> https://liliputing.com/2017/08/coming-soon-use-cortana-echo-alexa-pc.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Liliputing+%28Liliputing%29
<jabuk> Coming soon: use Cortana on an Echo, Alexa on a PC - Liliputing
<CrazyLemon> en mi ponuja 50€ + poštnina za APU
<CrazyLemon> Å tevilo ogledov oglasa: 935      <- ram prvi dan  :)
<slax0r> kaj prodajas?
<CrazyLemon> apu pa ram
<CrazyLemon> kupiš? :D
<slax0r> Apu Nahasapeemapetilon ?
<CrazyLemon> blizu
<slax0r> dam ti 5eur za oboje :P
<CrazyLemon> sold
<CrazyLemon> poštnina je 115€
<CrazyLemon> fyi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> postnino placa prodajalec
<slax0r> deal
<CrazyLemon> PPN je na poštnem nalogu ne PPP :>
<CrazyLemon> .gif damn son
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/4BB8y6rRCf5bW.gif
<CrazyLemon> ^
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/O5vj6wE.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif this guy
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/l0MYIIuwwHEfULhcI.gif
<slax0r> dis could be you: http://i.imgur.com/MiC6C6l.gifv
<msev-> haha
<slax0r> but now, ze deal is off!
<msev-> .gif cause i'm black
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/dT5B8GCW6mnUA.gif
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/4qw3RoV.gif
<msev-> slax0r, ti delaš v avstriji ane, a loh prek tebe pol npr firetv stick kupm. sj zj itak nevem a bi unga kitajca z s905x al kko je že un cpu al pač firetv stick...dz0ny kaj je že fora da je bolš kitajc?
<slax0r> msev-: lahko, samo jaz mam problem tukaj, ze par posiljk nisem dobil
<slax0r> in se je potem ponovno posiljalo
<slax0r> itd itd
<msev-> čudne scene
<msev-> pa taka avstrija kao neki vse poštimano
<slax0r> msev-: mja...
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/py8-Xc3QQgQ
<jabuk> The new Porsche Cayenne in motion. - YouTube
<jabuk> Five doors that are open to any adventure. With its new dynamic design and new efficient turbo unit. With an exceptional digital network, that brings the who...
<zdobbie> a je to v SLO sneman?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie večina ja..predvsem na mangartu
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: proof
<CrazyLemon> slax0r for?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon+: zdobbie vecina ja..predvsem na mangartu
<CrazyLemon> slax0r poglej si video
<CrazyLemon> in če si bil na mangartu boš zadevo prepoznal :D
<CrazyLemon> če nisi pa.. kaj čakaš?!?!
<slax0r> pisno povabilo
<msev-> a so tut slovenci snemal :D
<zdobbie> u
<zdobbie> vuelta might be fun
<zdobbie> never mind
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> dan
<e1e> kaj bo dobrega?
<pitastrudl> ne kaj dosti
<pitastrudl> pa tam
<e1e> uživamo še zadnje "tople" sončne dni :)
<pitastrudl> \o/
<pitastrudl> prid na obalo pa tega še več kot dovol :D
<e1e> hehe, sem že bla letos, mogoče drugo leto
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ffs.. u no ping for vuelta
<CrazyLemon> +y
<pitastrudl> zdobbie igraš kaj competitive na csgo?
<CrazyLemon> kids..playing silly games
<zdobbie> nekim srbom hodim na server
<zdobbie> "brate zdob!"
<zdobbie> slap sem, ker nimam dobre misole
<pitastrudl> wat
<zdobbie> logitech m90
<zdobbie> please, no gellatto
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie razer v bigbangu 69€
<CrazyLemon> sam ..i'm not the happiest razer user
<CrazyLemon> roke se mi ful potijo :/
<dz0ny> msev-: petek, barcelona, sej majo že vsi live page
<dz0ny> večji časniki
<dz0ny> msev-: če boš bil pirat pol naroč 905x
<dz0ny> drgač pa amazona
<dz0ny> msev-: https://www.allchips.ai/activity
<CrazyLemon> a ni s912 boljša varianta kot 905x?
<dz0ny> da
<CrazyLemon> čemu mu pol priporočaš 905x? :D
<dz0ny> k je cist ok
<CrazyLemon> but 'cist ok' is not for msev..msev wants the best sh1t on the market!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> neb reku k hoče met fire tv stick
<idioterna>  ma
<idioterna> e1e: froce morm navadt da hodjo spat ob osmih
<idioterna> \\
<idioterna> \
<idioterna> kr naporno
<e1e> aha...ker se bo šola začela?
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> mal ruma v večerjo..pa ne bo naporno
<idioterna> mhm, sam js nism za tak abuse
<CrazyLemon> thats not abuse..just a gateway to alcoholism
<e1e> alk lahko ma tud nasprotni učinek...
<zdobbie> CAGAAA
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-31
<speed-> jo
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> sup slax0r
<speed-> delas kaj ali mas warming up week
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> od dela je se konj crkno
<slax0r> :)
<napsy_> l
<napsy_> lp
<speed-> ja true dat
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 10.km  V od JELÅ AN @31/08/2017 01:55:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.5+N,+14.41+E
<speed-> fking bitcoin ide proti 4k eur
<speed-> grrrrrrrr
<slax0r> kupi hitro
<speed-> ja ves da
<speed-> all in
<speed-> pa pade na jurja v momentu kak kupim
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> se vedno mas jurja :D
<slax0r> saj ne pade TAK hitro
<slax0r> ce padca iz 4000 ne opazis pred kak pride na 1000
<slax0r> te si rejsan zasluzis ka si zgubo vse :D
<speed-> uhh
<speed-> ti mene podcenjujes
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> mja, saj san se spomno sto si
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> pred dvema tednoma san mel dopust
<speed-> kak san prisel nazaj v sluzbo san komaj privat maile gledal
<speed-> valda 300 mailov bilo
<speed-> totalen odklop razmis
<speed-> pa nejsan bil nigi na dopusti :D
<speed-> v radiusi 10km od domi san se zalejval :)
<slax0r> cedno :)
<speed-> nevem ce
<speed-> malo se morem dol spremzati ka se mi pomali mejsa ze :)
<speed-> se te vikend, te pa novi clovik!
<slax0r> piti piti, pa nej popistiti
<speed-> meh overrated
<speed-> :)
<msev-> fire tv stick me zanima zarad built in alexa support
<metalcamp_> y not diy?
<b4d> msev-: kako kej zenske?
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> zadnjic je bil pri tvoji mami
<slax0r> BA-HURN
<slax0r> *shots fired*
<b4d> slax0r: srcno upam da pri njeno siomenjakinji :D
<b4d> mu privoscim :D
<b4d> http://bit.ly/2wq3O3o
<jabuk> lidija bačić - Iskanje Google
<slax0r> mhm, pri njej bi se se pa jaz v vrsto postavil ^^
<zdobbie> o.O
<idioterna> v vrsto za kaj?
<idioterna> hamburger?
<msev-> top b4d good man
<slax0r> idioterna: mam raje kebab
<msev-> ja zj mam eno tko mal da hodva na izlete pol pa mi zvečer ona kšne svoje nove kraje pokaže :D... sam nism še zihr če hočm hodt z njo...zaenkrat je v redu :D
<speed-> lidija bacic ti je mati
<speed-> ? :D
<speed-> https://twitter.com/FoxCurtailed/status/901921098996097024/photo/1
<jabuk> Fox Keegan on Twitter: "If you're in Houston and don't think things could get worse, just remember: Fire Ants float https://t.co/43whwDxnUz"
<speed-> how cool is that :D
<kubanc> a se kdo tuki spozna dobro na strežniško opremo?
<kubanc> v firmi smo dobili dve ponudbi, pa bi rabil malo pomoči...
<slax0r> druga je boljsa
<speed-> drazja je boljsa vedno!
<slax0r> definitivno!
<slax0r> ferrari je vedno boljsi kot kombi! tudi ko moras peljat pralni stroj
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp_> ibm, obvezno ibm!
<slax0r> ^
<msev-> itak slax0r zato k te vsi gledajo k furaš pralni stroj v ferrariju :D
<speed-> duh itak da ibm
<speed-> samo ne ssd od njih kupovat :p
<pitastrudl> rip
<msev-> tko js se vsaj zahvalim k mi pomagate
<msev-> vmes pa vas zabavam na nešteto načinov
<msev-> kubanc pa kr gre
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> prasec
<slax0r> svinja
<slax0r> lopov
<msev-> falot!
<speed-> nic vec zastonj pomoci!
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> placaj naprej
<speed-> tako
<speed-> senki je mrl ze dugo nazaj
<slax0r> tako
<slax0r> nema vise trte mrte
<msev-> sj js poplačam z zabavnimi uricami hahaha :P
<pitastrudl> lahko plačaš tudi na druge načine
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<speed-> haha
<speed-> evo pitastrudl te prosi za ritko :D
<slax0r> jaz hitro prispevam moj bitcoin address
<speed-> jaz dam trr
<speed-> da se nebom ubadal :D
<msev-> ooo pitastrudl :P nisem Å¡e poizkusil
<msev-> sam tale tanova je za take kinky fore, prav da v 5 naj se pazim zadaj :D
<msev-> haha
<zdobbie> hmmm
<pitastrudl> hmmmmm
<zdobbie> get peggd
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/x5nZ9vG
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 2 views.
<dz0ny> po moje tole rabta
<slax0r> msev-: surprise buttsecs
<msev-> haha dz0ny top :D
<msev-> bi jo strapov ke notr :D haha
<idioterna> i started my stopwatch
<idioterna> for science, i shall stop it when he utters "tale tastara"
<msev-> a to dostkrat rečem :D
<idioterna> ne se
<b4d> dejte kubanca name naslovit ko pride nazaj, nobene pomoci od vas :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> zdej sele vidm kaj je hotu
<idioterna> ma me ni blo tukej
<speed-> saj ni nic povedal
<slax0r> b4d: saj pa ni nic vprasal postenega...
<msev-> b4d, we are a bunch of trollz we can't help ourselves
<msev-> kko že spremenim channel header :D
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3951.29, low: 3803.48, high: 3959.99, bid: 3950.15, ask: 3956.19
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> what happened
<msev-> a se v sloveniji splača met "Nest" termostat?
<idioterna> kaj pa je to
<msev-> kao termostat k se uči navade uporabnikov
<msev-> glede tega kakšno temperaturo želijo v določenem delu dneva :)
<idioterna> no idea
<CrazyLemon> smart termometer
<msev-> a obstaja rss screensaver za ubuntu
<msev-> tko na prvo uč ga ne najdem
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<msev-> da bi poleg fotke overlayov čez še novice
<msev-> obstaja en plugin za kodi
<msev-> sam pol bi mogu vrjetn v ozadju skoz laufat kodi al kko
<msev-> https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/1p4d8f/any_linux_screensaver_that_can_display_multiple/ aha nek phosphor to nardi
<jabuk> Any linux screensaver that can display multiple rss feeds? : linuxquestions
<jabuk> I am currently using xscreensaver, and found that it can take one rss feed. But I was hoping to have a news like effect of many different rss...
<msev-> al pa če loh nardim da mi serva nek dashboard kot screensaver
<msev-> da odpre browser v fullscreenu
<msev-> aha prek tega xscreensaverja se da
<msev-> pač nardit za rss :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubu-1704-desktops&num=2
<jabuk> Power Use, RAM + Boot Times With Unity, Xfce, GNOME, LXDE, Budgie & KDE Plasma - Phoronix
<CrazyLemon> *cough*kde sux*cough*
<slax0r> KDE > gnome
<slax0r> saj res, kaj je pa z tistim fancy DE
<slax0r> enlightenment ali nekaj takega?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<slax0r> uporabljal kdaj?
<slax0r> to sem jaz uporabljal ko je moj desktop se moral bit fancy
<slax0r> zdaj preferiram uporaben :)
<CrazyLemon> nikoli :)
<CrazyLemon> i think :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a je e17 sploh že zuni?
<lynxlynxlynx> to je bilo tako kot fuzijski reaktorji, samo premikanje rokov in napovedi
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> gogogo?
<CrazyLemon> don't be silly
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/21200905_1446623642085514_7950123177489868702_o.jpg?oh=5cac5c6ef91c5523117571f3d504fd02&oe=5A5DBC7E
<CrazyLemon> incoming
<idioterna> a ze
<idioterna> pol bojo jutr otroc mokri u solo prsl pravs
<pitastrudl> xfce <3
<pitastrudl> jao CrazyLemon, reči vsaj da je nsfw ne http://i.imgur.com/EVQkMAC.png
<idioterna> zakaj je pa to nsfw?
<idioterna> a mata kugo ti dve?
<pitastrudl> better safe than sorry
<idioterna> ja sej se cepis pa je
<zdobbie> not safe for wimps
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3989.99, low: 3806.17, high: 3991.00, bid: 3989.00, ask: 3989.99
<zdobbie> can we get a 4k
<idioterna> pa sej to je lih mal vec k ONE TENTH OF ONE PERCENT od 4k
<CrazyLemon> sell sell sell
<zdobbie> get outta there, it's gonna pop!
<CrazyLemon> poop?
<dz0ny> msev-: se je že začel http://gizmodo.com/you-can-finally-hide-your-addiction-to-smartwatches-1798306207
<CrazyLemon> s3 frontier je še vedno najlepša ura :)
<dz0ny> true, sodelavec ni verjel da je smartwatch :)
<CrazyLemon> raje bi vidu da je android wear gor kot tizen..but ok.. tizen ne zgleda tko bad :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-01
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> ne
<slax0r> potem pa vecer
<speed-> jo
<pitastrudl> no, se je glih tok zatemnil zdej v kopru da je res k večer :D
<slax0r> the end is nigh
<zdobbie> BUILD THE WALL https://twitter.com/meteoSI/status/903501989404921860/photo/1
<slax0r> THE WALL HAS FALLEN
<zdobbie> WHAT SHIT DRAGON MAGIC IS THIS
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/903504768814993408
<jabuk> Taksist Ibro on Twitter: "Vozniki zmanjšajte hitrost i budite pozorni u bližini parlamenta, danas se Žan Mahnič vrača u poslanske klopi."
<b4d> ej petek je
<b4d> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
<jabuk> Rebecca Black - Friday - YouTube
<jabuk> This is the one and only official version of Rebecca Black's "Friday" music video. http://instagram.com/msrebeccablack http://twitter.com/msrebeccablack http...
<pitastrudl> god damn izpod katere skale si to potegnu b4d
<pitastrudl> :D
<b4d> I do that sometimes, tako enkrat na leto vsaj se na Rebeko spomnem :D
<b4d> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVCzdpagXOQ wow, se nadaljevanje, ze autotune pogruntala
<jabuk> Rebecca Black & Dave Days - Saturday - YouTube
<jabuk> BUY THIS ON ITUNES! https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/saturday-single/id776201438 Featuring Dave Days: http://youtube.com/davedays http://twitter.com/daveday...
<zdobbie> plz stop
<pitastrudl> MOAR MEMES
<pitastrudl> https://youtu.be/PWmfNeLs7fA
<jabuk> VITAS - Седьмой элемент / The 7th Element - YouTube
<jabuk> New Year's programme, 2001
<b4d> http://i.imgur.com/GVKjxsP.gifv
<jabuk> Corn Breakdance
<zdobersek> djte se normalizirat
<zdobersek> .yt ode to joy
<jabuk> Ludwig van Beethoven: Ode an die Freude/Ode to Joy 1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kcOpyM9cBg
<dz0ny> msev-: je kle tje
<dz0ny> kaj je ze un crap android maps app
<dz0ny> k je Å¡panskio
<b4d> dz0ny: Apple maps?
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> android
<zdobbie> Google Mapas?
<matjaz> zdobbie, gud uan
<zdobbie> which uan
<matjaz> Mapas uan
<zdobersek> jajajajaja
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3999.99, low: 3860.10, high: 4000.00, bid: 3999.99, ask: 4000.00
<zdobbie> dingdingdingding
<b4d> tole sem dal v napacen kanal :D
<b4d> 10:00 <      b4d> jao tale bolha, za obnovit oglase moras vsakega kliknit pa se 2 strani poklikat
<b4d> 10:00 <      b4d> in na koncu da bi te vsaj dalo na seznam neaktivnih oglasov
<b4d> 10:00 <      b4d> ne, na prvo stran bolhe
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie> baje na bolhi ful dobre RAMe prodajajo
<b4d> :D
<msev-> dz0ny, jou
<msev-> Oruxmaps
<msev-> top shit
<msev-> naštimej si immersive mode :D
<msev-> pa hillshading
<msev-> ni na play storeu
<msev-> morš zdownloadat apk iz strani
<msev-> pred kratkim so ga dol fuknl
<msev-> drgač pa Locus Maps je tut še kr kul sam je Orux bolši
<msev-> vivomove zanimiv nov koncept, ampak js vseen rabm mapo na uro tko da
<msev-> not for me
<msev-> fajn bi blo če bi jim ratal zvečat avtonomijo tko k pr amazefitu
<speed-> mapo na uro :D
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> hjao
<zdobbie> nas tamau ni vzel marele
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4043.50, low: 3860.32, high: 4044.00, bid: 4037.01, ask: 4037.70
<zdobbie> WOWZA
<zdobbie> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 4775.74, low: 4594.06, high: 4788.53, bid: 4779.02, ask: 4786.36
<slax0r> buy buy buy
<idioterna> ane
<msev-> fuck it No module named gi
<msev-> a mi loh fakin xscreensaver dela out of the kišta
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/first-day-of-school.gif
<pitastrudl> idioterna prau welcoming ane
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> o pitastrudl
<msev-> insert pedobear face here
<zdobbie> but you always had one?
<pitastrudl> KEK
<slax0r> msev-: u like em young?
<slax0r> ce se mora pobrit je prestara?
<slax0r> you're one of those?
<msev-> ja tale mi je rekla da če se pobrije se počut ful mlada :D
<msev-> zj me je mal pikala ampak ok :D
<msev-> naslednjic se bo mogla pobrit :D
<msev-> 23 let je stara :D
<zdobbie> tfc
<zdobbie> never leaving cuz it always delivers
<b4d> msev-: je blo kej akcije?
<b4d> a to se po obrazu brije al kje?
<msev-> b4d, haha itak da je blo :D
<msev-> je bla že po chatu napaljena..ne po faci se ne brije :D..je pa večja od mene nekoliko pa kratke lase ma, tko da...če bi mela brado bi blo zaskrbljujoče :D
<slax0r> adamovo jabolko je tut mela?
<msev-> nope
<msev-> pa spodj sm tut vse natančno prešlatal
<msev-> je blo legit, tut zgorj no
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> ti pacek
<pitastrudl> oh joj
<pitastrudl> kje so NSFW tagi ko jih rabiš
<msev-> delov sm ubuntu-si penetration teste :D
<zdobbie> as usb vhod iskal
<pitastrudl> si mogu večkrat okol obrnt, da je šlo notr?
<pitastrudl> upgrejdi se na usb-c
<msev-> hahaha :D
<msev-> mja preveč fleksibiln kabl je bil
<msev-> morm bolš konektor nabavt haha
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> mogoče je pa le end-user problem
<pitastrudl> :P
<pitastrudl> si pogledal dokumentacijo?!
<pitastrudl> i guess not
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> knjiga se mi je kr sama odpirala :D
<msev-> evo petk
<msev-> momci kam gremo žurat
<msev-> :D
<b4d> msev-: ajde se s sliko te bejbe nas pocastis pa gremo
<msev-> nemorm :D haha
<b4d> zakaj no
<b4d> sej noben ne bo vedu
<b4d> kaj pa kej sodelavke? nic akcije?
<msev-> ja nevem sam 3 poznam pa majo vse tipe :D
<b4d> to se pomojem kr neki zmislijo
<b4d> moras vztrajat "D
<speed-> msev- studentke
<speed-> zrihtaj
<speed-> hitero
<speed-> gogogo
<msev-> b4d od dveh sm jih vidu haha :D...speed- nimam neki zaloge :)
<speed-> kak nimas zaloge
<speed-> tam mas valda 80% bab
<b4d> msev-: se kr imas 1/3 za preverit
<msev-> glass half full scenario :D
<msev-> si pozitivc b4d :D
<b4d> vedno
<Matthai> jao, prekleti kitajci... en orange pi sem hotel reklamirat
<Matthai> pa pravi tip naj zaženem Android iz eMMC... pa pravim, ja saj sem rekel, da sem ga prepisal z Armbianom
<Matthai> pa odgovor: ja, pa ga vseeno zaženi
<b4d> :)
<Matthai> p ajaz, kako, če je prepisan, ni ga več... pa potem on nazaj, "ja, daj ga nazaj prepiši z originalno verzijo"
<Matthai> Å¡tos je pa v tem, da zraven ni nobene dokumentacije, na spletni strani je user support = 0, itd.
<lynxlynxlynx> boljš kot grožnje s smrtjo
<Matthai> koga? kitajcev meni?
<msev-> Matthai, a na armbian forumu si prašal
<Matthai> če mi zagrozi da me pride domov ubit, mu napišem naj le pride, pa nov računalnik naj s seboj rinese, da ne bo 2x hodu :-)
<msev-> če se da kj nardit
<Matthai> ja
<msev-> in ni nč za nardit?
<Matthai> pojma nima noben
<Matthai> problem je da kernel neki čudno crasha na random
<Matthai> zato sumim na hardwersko napako
<Matthai> sem pa opazil nekj zanimivega
<Matthai> če napravo povežen na net preko wifi, dela, dokler nimam gor povezanega laptopa
<Matthai> laptopje v tem primeru 20 cm od wifija, naprava pa v skrajnem robu dosega
<Matthai> kar me navaja na misel, da je mogoče antena na oni napravi zanič oz. wifi sprejemnik
<msev-> če bi pol to zablokiral v kernelu? :)
<msev-> da bi mogoče delal?
<Matthai> ja, lahko, samo problem je, da nekako rabim omrežno povezavo :-)
<CrazyLemon> "Zdravo, je možna dostava do Celja?"
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you trollin' me?
<zdobbie> nop
<zdobbie> loh pa cloveku odsvetujem
<CrazyLemon> pls do
<pitastrudl> kek
<speed-> ka dostavlas
<pitastrudl> droge
<speed-> I buy
<pitastrudl> i wonder which one
<pitastrudl> ;D
<CrazyLemon> "Seveda. Pošta opravlja dostave po celi Sloveniji. Teža brez embalaže je 8kg." <- my response
<CrazyLemon> good one right?
<zdobbie> such memes https://twitter.com/ECinSlovenia/status/903574013334704128
<zdobbie> wow
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon http://i.imgur.com/N3j5wRZ.png
<zdobbie> itshappening.gif https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/6xdk58/linux_reached_337_marketshare_according_to/
<speed-> 3.37 :')
<msev-> Å¡e 1-ka manjka spredaj :D
<msev-> evo sonce v LJ
<msev-> to je to fix
<msev-> Å¡e 15min matranja
<msev-> pa domov
<matjaz> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4095.01, low: 3925.00, high: 4104.00, bid: 4095.00, ask: 4101.95
<CrazyLemon> pffft
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl vem..i already did the math
<pitastrudl> oh wow, we have a smarth one over here
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a obstaja kak addon za kodi kjer mu dropaš torrent v en watchdir in potem on ga začne downloadat in lahko takoj tudi gledaš?
<pitastrudl> sonarr?
<pitastrudl> sej pr kodiju nastavs ker folder gleda ane
<pitastrudl> za torrente pa itak mas torrent client
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXwb_7DdZeQ&feature=em-lss
<jabuk> We Shred Your Comments, Live - YouTube
<pitastrudl> lmao
<jabuk> ART
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl eno je torrent client drugo je pa da lahk takoj gledaš med downloadanjem
<zdobbie> the elderly privilege
<zdobbie> can't be bothered waiting for the download to complete
<CrazyLemon> no time to spare
<zdobbie> piratise & chill
<CrazyLemon> like a baws
<CrazyLemon> wth..200MB steam update..200MB!?
<lynxlynxlynx> a je kdo opazil kakšne razlike s cfq io schedulerjem?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/ciklon.si/photos/a.204829796264911.51909.150631925018032/1447714745309737/?type=3
<jabuk> Ciklon.si - Previdno!Zahodni Sloveniji, Istri, Obali,... | Facebook
<jabuk> Previdno!Zahodni Sloveniji, Istri, Obali, Krasu,.. se bliža nevihtna linija. V naslednjih 2 do 4 urah so predvsem tam možne nevihte, tudi močnejše z...
<CrazyLemon> sh1te's gonna hit the fan..pretty soon
<lynxlynxlynx> konc suše
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sup playa
<CrazyLemon> wanna game
<zdobbie> rajs izsteki masino, da ne bo kej skurl
<CrazyLemon> nism zastonj kupu 80 gold PSU!
<CrazyLemon> tisto itak pride čez kakšno urco, dve k nam
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://steamcommunity.com/app/222880/discussions/1/348292787753155302/#c154643795209081048
<zdobbie> lol
<CrazyLemon> tis the solution
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie koliko časa menjaš grafično madona
<zdobbie> I don't need help
<zdobbie> I just need time
<Matthai> hmm, kako v Ubuntu Zesty dodaš aplikacijo, ki naj jo uporabi za zagon določene datoteke?
<Matthai> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6677/ubuntu-zesty-kako-zagnati-exe-aplikacijo?new=1
<jabuk> Ubuntu Zesty - kako zagnati .exe aplikacijo - Ubuntu.si Forum
<jabuk> Torej, namestil sem wine-stable, iz terminala aplikacijo normalno zažene (npr.
<CrazyLemon> Matthai https://askubuntu.com/questions/67382/add-custom-command-in-the-open-with-dialog ?
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hmm..nič ni bilo
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-02
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: transmission?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope..transmission tega ne počne
<CrazyLemon> transmission ma watchdir ampak ne omogoča da gledaš vsebino preden je dokončno prenesena
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/21248643_1670199926338056_3754565553305450974_o.jpg?oh=e68726895b4bf41f9f09a5833b67becb&oe=5A149AEA
<pitastrudl> oh damn
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon https://github.com/ponychicken/transmission-sequential
<pitastrudl> če je sequential pol lahko
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl true..ampak to ni kodi addon :)
<pitastrudl> res je
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  mogoče Quasar?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl dear lord no...hell no
<CrazyLemon> no no and no
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<pitastrudl> raj upgrejdi net pa nebos rabu gledat medtem ko se louda :D
<idioterna> sm ze
<idioterna> kr nice je zdej
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl še vedno bom gledal..ker bom potem loadal stuff z višjo ločljivostjo.. :>
<pitastrudl> idioterna:  kok mas
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: ugprejd more then
<idioterna> pitastrudl: 300/300
<pitastrudl> woah
<pitastrudl> notbad
<idioterna> kr ok je ja
<idioterna> so rekl 'loh zrihtamo giga'
<idioterna> pa sm bil cist 'zomg yes'
<idioterna> sam se izkaze da je sam 1000/100
<pitastrudl> wtf?
<pitastrudl> kako to
<idioterna> po mam pa rajs 300/300
<pitastrudl> ja itak
<idioterna> telekom to
<idioterna> k kr sucka
<idioterna> ma pppoe
<idioterna> kr bad
<pitastrudl> me zanima ce je kak trik to da mi povisajo bandwith za ceneje
<pitastrudl> al je to sam fora da je pol pogodba nova
<pitastrudl> pr t2 to
<pitastrudl> iz 200/20 na 300/50
<CrazyLemon> v bloku maš 200/20?
<pitastrudl> da
<CrazyLemon> fcker..since when'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<pitastrudl> since 2015
<CrazyLemon> fcker :)
<zdobbie> someone's a jelly
<pitastrudl> november
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda sm jelly..optika je 30m stran
<CrazyLemon> mini dslam!
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> a rabs kej paketkov
<pitastrudl> prpel kabl :D si napel
<CrazyLemon> ampak raje furajo bakr do hiše kot pa optiko..fuckers
<pitastrudl> kaj pa "brezizcna optika"
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<zdobbie> no no
<CrazyLemon> happy?
<zdobbie> aw yiss
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sh1te's gonna hit the fan
<CrazyLemon> pretty soon
<zdobbie> ur fan
<pitastrudl> hh shieeeet
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/anacrolix/confluence
<dz0ny> zdej sam plugin spišeš
<CrazyLemon> don't be silly
<dz0ny> not hat hard
<dz0ny> half way there
<CrazyLemon> here it comes!
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> http://www.whatsupcams.com/sl/webcams/slovenija-sl/obalno-kraska/piran-sl/spletna-kamera-piran-punta-mandrac/
<CrazyLemon> tramontana
<jabuk> LIVE WEBCAM Piran - View to Punta and Mandrac (Piran marina)
<jabuk> Amazing LIVE Webcam PIRAN - view to famose Punta and Mandrac. Webcam Hosted by Karamela Ice cream - visit other Piram livecam on What's Up cams
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: dej Å¡e svojga postav
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> wow 502
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kam ga postavm
<pitastrudl> odpihnl kamero a
<pitastrudl> na streho
 * CrazyLemon postavi svojega na mizo
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<pitastrudl> no no
<pitastrudl> zdej pa počist mizo
<pitastrudl> wow dela
<CrazyLemon> kaj dela
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pri meni bi gledal sam gozd..in strehe on sosedov.. tko da mal pointless
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi kabl zaenkrat Å¡e ne gre do strehe
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> "Aham,ali je to primeren racunalnik za igrce spilat,in ce dela use tko kokr mora..lp"
<CrazyLemon> fcking people
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/21192791_10212622243725569_6296153219957606516_n.jpg?oh=64e2466a3ae7152c21ef5dfbbeac7d9e&oe=5A280B46
<CrazyLemon> in nato https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/21273660_10211853324662190_3045859695357728166_o.jpg?oh=966672a5467628de3abf545a26533b2e&oe=5A5A5D68
<lynxlynxlynx> nice
<idioterna> nato? haarp?
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: jah kaj si pa pricakoval, da te bo vprasu ce lahk arch gor instaliras?
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> reces "ja, lahko igrce igras gor"
<pitastrudl> in prodas
<e1e> hello
<pitastrudl> hi
<e1e> kako kej?
<pitastrudl> lenarimo
<pitastrudl> pa tam
<zdobbie> pa tu
<e1e> hladno in deževno...
<CrazyLemon> hladno...mmm
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 15.2°C @02.09.2017 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% jugovzhodnik 3.9 m/s (14.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:29:02, Kulminacija: 13:06:16, Sončni zahod: 19:43:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 14min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @02.09.2017 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% vzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:25:12, Kulminacija: 13:03:01, Sončni zahod: 19:40:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 15min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> heh, je isto
<e1e> zakaj pa lj?
<pitastrudl> kaj, zakaj lj?
<e1e> te zanima vreme v lj?
<e1e> aja, isto barvo imata...
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 14°C @02.09.2017 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% vzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:22:01, Kulminacija: 13:00:08, Sončni zahod: 19:38:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 16min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> tle je koncno proper dez
<idioterna> tak k je men vsec
<idioterna> sej bi su v hrib pa je pes se premlad za take podvige
<e1e> komaj zdej imete dež?
<idioterna> ja zdele je zacel
<idioterna> no, pol ure nazaj
<idioterna> prej je sicer blo par ploh
<idioterna> ampak nic vztrajnega
<pitastrudl> e1e:  haha :D
<e1e> mi smo že včeri zvečer mel, pa ponoc je ful deževal, prava nevihta, še spat nism mogla... danes pa je skor cel dan dežval, z vmesnimi manjšimi obdobji suhega vremena...glih dost za sprehod
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ponoc je pa res dezval ja
#ubuntu-si 2017-09-03
<msev-> evo na kredarci 10cm snega :D
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 23.km  J od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @03/09/2017 11:16:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.86+N,+13.25+E
<pitastrudl> ta nova radenska z okusom je pa kr fajn
<dz0ny> .aptf sgdisk
<jabuk> /sbin/sgdisk > gdisk
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: a mogoče veš po čem lahk sklepaš če ma lahko kolo blatnike
<pitastrudl> pač da montiraš svojev
<pitastrudl> vem da za zadnje lahko daš tazga k gre na drog od sedeža
<pitastrudl> sam za spredi pa nevem če ma vsak
<pitastrudl> recimo kaka gorska
<pitastrudl> al pa kej
<idioterna> pitastrudl: a mas bremzo al pa frej lukno v vilci tik nad kolesom
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> kako majo pa potem eni oboje?
<idioterna> kaj oboje
<idioterna> ne sej ce je bremza ponavad lahko dodas blatnik tja
<idioterna> al pa lukna
<speed-> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/21322899_1391386724249631_1754563060_n.png?oh=afb3eb7c1073b009db51253f741aff7e&oe=59AE41BF
<idioterna> ce pa ni nc od tega mors pa na gestel tko k si reku za mtb
<speed-> prekmurje tough life
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> hvala idioterna
<idioterna> np
<CrazyLemon> dear lord tale folk bolhe..
<CrazyLemon> ob 23:15:39, 02.09.2017 mi pošlje kdaj se dobimo (danes..kdaj je možen prevzem) zdaj ob 13:50 pa mi napiše da je nujno rabu in je že kupu računalnik :D
<pitastrudl> ja in zakaj se nisi zmenil
<pitastrudl> c-c-c
<pitastrudl> slab trgovec si CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  si dal oglas tudi na slotech?
<pitastrudl> tam je kar aktivno
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kaj naj se zmenim če sm mu odgovoril da mi danes ustreza on pa pravi da je že kupu :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nisem
<pitastrudl> lmao
<pitastrudl> folk pač :D
<CrazyLemon> mja..na jetra mi gre tak folk :)
<CrazyLemon> zato sm toliko odlašal s prodajo :D
<pitastrudl> ja pa lej, boš pol nakonc prodal nekomu :D
<pitastrudl> če te folk kontaktera potem da je vsaj neko zanimanje
<CrazyLemon> za PC ogromno..za ram nobenga :D
<pitastrudl> ja ker je ram drag atm
<CrazyLemon> ampak moj je cheap!
<CrazyLemon> skor đabe!
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> lol sm te najdu na bolih takoj, samo da sm apu napisal
<pitastrudl> pomoje edini k je to napisu :D
<pitastrudl> s/bolih/bolhi
<pitastrudl> pfff
<pitastrudl> je kr drag ja
<pitastrudl> no ja čeprav je 3ghz
<pitastrudl> js drgač dam še cifro v oglas
<pitastrudl> pač ne v tekst
<pitastrudl> ampak moraš bit prjavlen da jo lahk vidjo
<pitastrudl> pa me folk včas raj pokliče/sms
<CrazyLemon> meh..ne dam svoje telefonske gor
<pitastrudl> ja da te ne bo slučajno kak potencialni kupec klical , ne!
<CrazyLemon> če je potencialen kupec potem se bo že prijavil :)
<CrazyLemon> in kako je drag..80€
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/namizni-racunalniki/racunalniski-kompleti/intel-266-ram-2gb-prizgi-in-delaj-1306856122.html
<jabuk> Intel 2,66, RAM 2GB prižgi in delaj :: bolha.com
<jabuk> Lepo delujoče Intel in AMD računalnike za začetnike, starejše, domačo uporabo. Prevzem v Ljubljani, pred nakupom obvezen preizkus! Računalniki so
<CrazyLemon> lej tole..100€
<pitastrudl> ja sem sm reku
<pitastrudl> je 3ghz
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/namizni-racunalniki/racunalniski-kompleti/rac-amd-athlon-64x2-2x2-0ghz-ram3gb-disk410gb-graf-512mb-gt--1327667162.html
<jabuk> Rač.amd athlon 64x2 2x2.0Ghz.ram3gb.disk410gb.graf.512Mb.gt. :: bolha.com
<jabuk> Prodamo računalnik Računalnik ima 2x2,0ghz.amd procesor,3,gb.rama,512mb.grafiko,410 gb.disk. nameščen ima Windows 8.1 pro.slo in deluje odlično.
<pitastrudl> sam pomoje noben ne klika k pomoje nima tok folka še takih matičnih za podporo tega
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> a kupš mojo kišto staro
<pitastrudl> maš notr 3x 300gb diske
<pitastrudl> pač max redundanca :D
<pitastrudl> phenom x4 810
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl dont be silly
<pitastrudl> pa 6gb rama
<pitastrudl> in to DDR2!
<pitastrudl> pazi to
<pitastrudl> vs650 napajalnik
<pitastrudl> lahko še notri fukneš en 1080ti pa si dober
<pitastrudl> kek http://i.imgur.com/P6vD8hZ.mp4
<CrazyLemon> old
<pitastrudl> iknow
<dz0ny> couple of milions hw https://twitter.com/brawlster/status/903718169147318273
 * CrazyLemon is not impressed
<dz0ny> https://imgur.com/MsmIR4Z
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 0 views.
<CrazyLemon> what are we watching dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> seeing ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: torrent client you wanted
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i dont want another torrent client :D
<dz0ny> you want the only one :)
<dz0ny> bl scrathing my itch
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že tista trgovina ex.. smth
<CrazyLemon> je bila nekaj časa tudi 'v sloveniji'
<pitastrudl> for what?
<CrazyLemon> all sort of devices
<pitastrudl> expansys?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl yup
<CrazyLemon> vidim da se ne ukvarjajo vec s tem
<pitastrudl> mislim da so mel bolj pocen kot drugi
<pitastrudl> pa je dost folka iz tam kupoval
<pitastrudl> sam so mel pa baje shit-tier customer support
<pitastrudl> recimo en kolega ni dobil telefona sploh 2-3 tedne po naročilu
<pitastrudl> pa naj bi blo 3 dni
<pitastrudl> max
<CrazyLemon> to ne vem kako je bilo
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da so dali nove zadeve dokaj hitro na stran
<CrazyLemon> sonce in dež..yay
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/trump-krci-naravne-parke-in-jih-odpira-industriji/431579
<jabuk> Trump krči naravne parke in jih odpira industriji :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Zaradi ostrih kritik se je administracija ameriškega predsednika odločila, da vseeno ne bo ukinjala naravnih parkov in spomenikov, kot je to sprva nameravala, bodo pa vseeno uvedli določene ...
<CrazyLemon> "diplomiran socialni informatik"
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<idioterna> to ni tok svoh
<idioterna> no. 3 zemanta employee je bil to
<idioterna> pa je en najbl awesome ljudi kar jih poznam
<CrazyLemon> socialni informatik? :D
<CrazyLemon> al družboslovni informatik?
<idioterna> sej to je ~isto
<CrazyLemon> tako kot je isto socialno pa družabno omrežje..ja :D
<idioterna> sej ni družabni informatik :)
<zdobbie> who is
<CrazyLemon> očitno je..če praviš da ga poznaš ;)
<idioterna> društveni!
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie trump
<zdobbie> je bil 3. zemanta employee?
<CrazyLemon> socialni informatik
<idioterna> yang ma nov nick
<idioterna> zgleda se je z nekom skregal
<zdobbie> a je `gnay`
<idioterna> ni
<zdobbie> in tebe so zdej kot njegovega e-skrbnika kontaktiral?
<idioterna> ne, on me je z nickom k ga nism mel ignoriranga
<zdobbie> ah
<zdobbie> a tak si
<CrazyLemon> so rude
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/21272731_1297583460364379_8790332040809827530_o.jpg?oh=24de0567f6233fb007c66e98316d77de&oe=5A5C4A5C
<CrazyLemon> ^awesome
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> hello stranger
<zdobbie> ID urself!
<e1e> kako kaj?
<zdobbie> sonce so spizdil
<e1e> pri nas je bilo nekajkrat po par minut, drugač pa oblačn...
<e1e> upam, da bo kmalu boljše
<CrazyLemon> bo!
<CrazyLemon> po vsakem dežju posije sonce! obljubim!
<e1e> potem pa tako dobro!
<e1e> :)
<idioterna> pr nas je blo ful soncno
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/stormen-javor-summit-2.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/feni-lenoba-scrklana.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/feni-lenoba-hey-sup.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/feni-lenoba.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bigbang.si/prenosni-racunalniki/rog-gl702zc-gc104t-ryzen-7-170016ssdhddrx580w-603282
<jabuk> Prenosni računalnik ROG GL702ZC-GC104T RYZEN 7 1700/16/SSD+HDD/RX580/W - bigbang.si
<jabuk> ROG Strix GL702ZC je prvi gaming prenosni računalnik z AMD Ryzen 7 procesorjem.
<e1e> lucky idioterna jaz bi tud sonce imela
<e1e> uf ta laptop je pa drag
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-27
<zdobbie> ping
<sasa84> mijau
<sasa84> a slax0r Å¡e zmer pojstlo pegla? :\
<slax0r> sasa84: har har
<slax0r> a te zanima kdaj sem vstal?
<slax0r> 4:20
<slax0r> pa ne vec nazaj zaspat
<zdobbie> blaze it
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/ | 18.10 aka Cosmic Cuddlefish
<sasa84> ja ja slax0r ... mhm
<slax0r> sasa84: bil sem ze ob 6:50 pri domzalah :P
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> a se upaš hvalit s tem?
<sasa84> jaz sem 7.50 že kofe pila!
<slax0r> js tut... ta drugega :D
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/klanc.jpg
<sasa84> mijauuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
 * sasa84 prinese kakav za CrazyLemon 
<slax0r> a z smetano?
<sasa84> ne, s :P
<sasa84> slax0r, midva sva odrasla... pijeva kofe
<sasa84> kakšnga boš?
<zdobbie> OH ZNAP
<slax0r> black
<slax0r> hold ze shugar
 * sasa84 pije podalšano
<sasa84> nou Å¡ugr!
<sasa84> black...as my soul
<slax0r> ^
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/osorscica.jpg
<CrazyLemon> preklet smartwatch
<CrazyLemon> ne kaže več nmv
<b4d> kaj pa pricakujes od ure z baterijo :D
<CrazyLemon> b4d ma delovala je super.... sam zdaj neki časa barometer ne dela očitno
<CrazyLemon> or some other thing
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> no btc 4 u
<CrazyLemon> also..ura sedaj pravi 146nmv.. which is kinda accurate
<CrazyLemon> zakaj prej ni delala k...
<dz0ny> cryptowall: nekej ob strani mas un senzor za pritisk
<dz0ny> poglej da nimas zapacan
<sasa84> dz0ny, a mate kej snega? :D
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<idioterna> none, apparently.
<zdobbie> a to je vse kaput?
<zdobbie> ajebiga
<idioterna> ne, vse dela, sam v celju ni vremena
<zdobbie> .yt shieeeet
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> Meh
<CrazyLemon> Telekom sucks donkey di...
<zdobbie> ck
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> n' dela
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-28
<sasa84> mijau
<slax0r> https://moncho.github.io/dry/
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> dz0ny: ^ ti se mi zdi dockeriziras stvari, ali? mogoce ti bo ta tool prisel prav
<sasa84> živjo slax0r in idioterna
<sasa84> slax0r, pa dz0ny je en sam docker!
<sasa84> with a tool!
<slax0r> sounds like you want that tool! :P
<sasa84> dock me, dock me dz0ny !
<slax0r> o.O
<idioterna> cak ne to je neki narobe
<idioterna> "dock me" rece un k ma moski del prklucka
<sasa84> ups
<sasa84> kratek stik :D
<idioterna> ti mors rect "i have a dock ready for you" al kaj
<idioterna> pomoje bom sel jutr kr domov
<sasa84> đonko, pristanišče je ready!
<sasa84> idioterna, kje pa si?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/malica.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/pri-antenah-na-osorscici.jpg
<idioterna> sasa84: a se na rakeku ustavm
<idioterna> sam bom mel pomoje ze kr mocn vonj po kozlih
<idioterna> tko da nism za v ostarije
<idioterna> in druge zaprte prostore
<sasa84> idioterna, jaz pa sem mal bizi... streho prekrivamo
<idioterna> o kul
<idioterna> upam da zato k je bla stara
<idioterna> ne zato k jo je kej odkril
<sasa84> ene 34
<sasa84> sej nam še ne pušča... sam itak vse rihtamo pa ...
<sasa84> okna, streho, fasado
<sasa84> sej veš...pride :)
<idioterna> mhm, prej al slej je treba nardit vse to
<sasa84> pa brezveze je prvo fasadodelat pa pol okna...
<sasa84> sej veš...da greš po enem vrstnem redu :)
<sasa84> prvo so bla aprila okna, zdej to, pol pa Å¡e za fasado pride
<idioterna> ok, bos povabla k bo fertik, da bomo loh pohvalil :)
<idioterna> pa da nau slucajno treba kej pomagat :)
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> da boš mogu še cegu nost :D
<slax0r> si je hitro premislil :D
<sasa84> mhm slax0r
<sasa84> ni ne duha ne sluha
<slax0r> sasa84: saj jaz bi prisel pomagat, ampak delam :P
<sasa84> slax0r, a od doma? :P
<slax0r> sasa84: ne, sem ti kar blizje :P
<sasa84> docker!
<metalcamp> sup
<slax0r> sasa84: kaj bi ti dockerizirala? :P
<slax0r> metalcamp: o/
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/televrin.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/televrin-2.jpg
<sasa84> idioterna, a je tamal tvoja kopija? :)
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> usesa mu isto strlijo pa obira se tut lih tok
<idioterna> k je treba kej pohitet
<idioterna> edin oci ma rjave tko k suni
<idioterna> ziva pa modre tko k js
<andrej> ali se kdo tukej izpozna z "Autoamed installations"? I'd like to provision a host but can't see any options in d-i/partman to allow for a -c with mkfs.ext4 :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-29
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<msev-> gdje je limun
<slax0r> pri sasi
<msev-> :-O slax0r kko loh to dovolš
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> kjer ni fausije je za vse dovolj
<slax0r> msev-: zdaj pa poglej, cez par minut se pride limun online
<slax0r> ane sasa84 ?
<slax0r> jutro :)
<msev-> slax0r, sharing is caring pravš
<slax0r> tako
<sasa84> jutro slax0r
<sasa84> slax0r, jaz sem že od pol sedme pokonc... delavci pridejo že ob 7h :)
<sasa84> limuna še ne bo.. pančka
<sasa84> je bla naporna noč zanj... popušil je pri supertux
<slax0r> msev-: vidis? sem ti rekel :P
<slax0r> naporna noc ;)
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/A9gD.png
<slax0r> da bos in the loop :D
<slax0r> sasa84: ^
<msev-> haha
<sasa84> uf :D
<sasa84> busted!
<msev-> a ste me kj pogrešal
<msev-> z bejbami je slabo :(...same hude mam okol ampak se nč ne dogaja neki
<msev-> ena je mamica
<msev-> ma 6 let staro punčko
<msev-> iz rusije je :D
<msev-> sam živi že 7 let tuki
<idioterna> se 11km pa 700 visine
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/tunel.jpg
<sasa84> slax0r, krejzek še pančka
<zdobbie> ves zmatran, vcerej je naredu 40km
<zdobbie> the maddest of lads
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/cres-z-ucke.jpg
<sasa84> 40km???? wuuuuuw
<slax0r> sasa84: si ga pa zmucla :)
<sasa84> nja ... tux mu res ne gre :P
<slax0r> glavno da je bilo fajn :P
<sasa84> vse nitrote sem jaz pobrala a veš
<sasa84> in valda je Å¡lo k strela
<sasa84> dz0ny, ker komad na RT!!!!
<metalcamp> tmbg?
<sasa84> mhm metalcamp
<sasa84> se opravičujem .. krejzek še zmer počiva
<slax0r> sasa84: mhm, ali pa je na drugi rundi... :P
<slax0r> tuxa, se razume
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-30
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> hi
<sasa84> jutro
<sasa84> kdaj je pršou CrazyLemon ?
<sasa84> signon: Thu Aug 30 07:12:12
<slax0r> 07:10        CrazyLemon >> [~crazy@2a00:ee2:6000:800::1] joined #ubuntu-si
<slax0r> si ga izpustila koncno?
<sasa84> mucek se je napančku
<sasa84> uuu, bank of america mi hoče dat 14,5 miljončka!!!
<sasa84> damn
<sasa84> sam podatke pošlem pa je
<slax0r> huh
<slax0r> a bos dala za pir?
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> strava prav da morm dons recoveryjat
<slax0r> a si prevec zgonil idioterna ?
<CrazyLemon> stupid telekom
<slax0r> mhm
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon dobro jutro
<sasa84> kakavček je na šporhet
<sasa84> <3
<sasa84> slax0r, a si ti vidu to a
<slax0r> respect
<CrazyLemon> pa tole stupid uro tudi moram zamenjat
<CrazyLemon> včeraj grem na kolo pa prvih 20km beleži normalno (razen višine) zadnjih 20 pa samo čas drugo vse na 0
<sasa84> a to je ta xiomi?
<CrazyLemon> xiaomi ja
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> a pol je bolš dat še kakšen ojro pa dobiš garmin/suunto ipd.?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prašaj dz0ny če se splača garmin :D
<sasa84> a ma tud on sranje?
<CrazyLemon> neki se je pritozeval nad garminom ja
<CrazyLemon> pa garmin ima 2x ceno xiaomija ..smth like that:)
<matjaz> not-so-smart-watch
<matjaz> jest svojega Amazfita sploh ne nosim več
<CrazyLemon> tole uro je.. ker nima nobenga IP ratinga
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a tebi tudi barometer ne dela :P
<matjaz> no idea really
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> jest sem jo uporabljal za čas pa notificatione
<CrazyLemon> matjaz prodaš za 20€? :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 https://www.hervis.si/store/search/?text=2425383;%202425382;%202425385;
<sasa84> kolegica ima tist pašček *fit za 100€.. krepnu
<sasa84> oooo odlično! znižal so!!!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, namest 800 je sam 750!
<slax0r> sam!
<sasa84> pucen!
<sasa84> zastonj!
<sasa84> ima se , može se!
<sasa84> ubuntu skupnost bi mi lohk nrdila kakšno priporočilo za šiht :P
<sasa84> npr. skopiramo loge pa se pol CrazyLemon in dz0ny podpišeta
<sasa84> pa še idioterna damo zraven, ker je kot duhovni oče
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 priporočilo ti ne pomeni dosti.. veze ! to pa neki pomeni!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj na faksu ne delaš več?
<slax0r> sasa84: nek se vidi raskos!
<CrazyLemon> hm.. kaksna ideja zakaj nimam zvoka v chromeu? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å¡e... pa mislm skenslat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pulseaudio -k && sudo alsa force-reload
<slax0r> because chrome sux
<CrazyLemon> lol.. ne dela fucking zvok..
<CrazyLemon> pavucontrol to the rescue
<slax0r> lol.. jaz bi kar windowse instaliral
<CrazyLemon> chrome je poslušal na hdmiju
<sasa84> slax0r, okna so zakon!
<sasa84> :P
<slax0r> na bajti definitivno
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> slax0r, a ti boš dal lesena al plastiko?
<slax0r> les
<sasa84> kul
<sasa84> a maš kakšno slikco kok nej bi prbližn zgledala?
<CrazyLemon> les.. zihr je izbral eko pasivno varianto.. so old school
<sasa84> a ti bi alu?
<CrazyLemon> karkoli sam da je cim manj oz. da je brez vzdrzevanja :D
<sasa84> tale les ni več tko kt včasiha veš stric
<sasa84> tko prefarban in impregniran, da imaš ful let mir
<sasa84> moja babica jih ima ene 15 let... k nč
<slax0r> sasa84: https://www.marles.com/hise/image/original/282
<slax0r> stem da zgoraj bojo navadna okna, in brez teh steklenih elementov
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ne, ni pasivna
<slax0r> ker je cena brutalno visja
<slax0r> ce se ne motim skor 40k vec
<sasa84> aja, ne boš mel the francoskih balkončkov
<sasa84> ej, ful lepa
<slax0r> ne ne bom, ker mi je to pointless
<sasa84> to zdej ful dajajo namest balkonov... balkon je pač toplotni greh
<slax0r> tile francoski balkoncki so kot tisti fake ducti na havbah pri avtih
<sasa84> klinc, mi ga Å¡e mamo... 80's :D
<slax0r> mi jih se tut mamo
<sasa84> ful luštan hiška
<slax0r> https://www.marles.com/hise/image/original/282
<slax0r> eh
<sasa84> kakšen cegu ti pa bodo dal?
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/jyYp.png
<slax0r> tole
<slax0r> lepo avto pod balkonom
<slax0r> celo poletje mam usran avto
<slax0r> zarad teh roz
<slax0r> bramac
<sasa84> a tega ta novga? ne vem kaj je že
<sasa84> sej pravjo, da ni slab
<sasa84> mi smo dal gor na bajto (oz glih dajamo/dajejo) creaton
<slax0r> https://www.bramac.si/navigator/proizvodi/bramac-stresniki/klasik-glazuron-ng.html
<slax0r> crn
<sasa84> https://www.creaton.de/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_PRO_FOT_CAN_FLA_821-NUA-schw-matt__SALL__AIN__V1_9dcb294611.jpg
<sasa84> slax0r, barvo bajte boš mel belo/sivo? to je zdej nek in
<slax0r> sasa84: bingo
<slax0r> pa antracitno sive zaluzije, siva okna, siva vhodna vrata
<CrazyLemon> slax0r koliko 'delov' pa ima ena taka hiša? :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma a jih kot lego kocke sestavijo al kako?
<slax0r> stenski elementi so
<slax0r> kolk jih je, nimam pojma
<slax0r> vec kot 1 definitivno
<slax0r> in verjetno manj kot 1000
<zdobbie> vsaj 4
<zdobbie> ce naus mel lih trikotnega tlorisa
<zdobbie> (I did the math)
<CrazyLemon> ^ genius
<zdobbie> thanks I guess
<slax0r> technically you are correct
<slax0r> the best kind of correct
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/2xFji9-xgMw
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t :D
<slax0r> dafuq :D
<zdobbie> "I wanna be a SpaceX Falcon!" al kaj
<sasa84> pf CrazyLemon ... tko se jaz z moo mazdico čez rakek vozm, pa nimam posnetka na yt!
<sasa84> slax0r, lepa hiška bo
<sasa84> mi bodo verjetno dal tud fasado bela/siva
<sasa84> bomo
<CrazyLemon> https://blogs.nasa.gov/spacestation/2018/08/30/international-space-station-status/
<slax0r> sasa84: tnx :)
<sasa84> so what CrazyLemon ... mal pušča :P
<sasa84> tvoja kia tud olje pušča ppa ne delamo cele štale :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kia nič ne pušča!
<CrazyLemon> (več)
<sasa84> jaz sem včeri mal u luft pogledala... štarter jim je šou :P
<dz0ny> Apokalipsa https://www.elektro-ljubljana.si/stanje-na-omrezju
<dz0ny> Na Lazah je en pol gozda zgleda na daljnovod podru
<zdobbie> kek
<CrazyLemon> insurgency sandstorm je 15gb
<CrazyLemon> https://tehnik.telekom.si/test-na-dlani/nokia-8110-4g-test-na-dlani
<zdobbie> kek
<zdobbie> nice autocomplete
<CrazyLemon> mja
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-31
<slax0r> morning
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> o/
<slax0r> sasa84: jutro
<slax0r> lahk en priv msg?
<pitastrudl> dan
<zdobbie> o.o_->_-> that's where you're wrong kiddo
<pitastrudl> ಠ_ಠ
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-01
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> slax0r, streha pokrita!
<slax0r> sasa84: pics or it didn't happen ;)
<sasa84> uf matr... zdej je dež!
<sasa84> ne grem ven skakat :D
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> je pa lepa!
<slax0r> ti bom verjel ko bo slika
<slax0r> pa naj bo prosim iz zraka
<sasa84> slax0r, a mi posodš dronaa? :D
<sasa84> pa Å¡e gopro
<sasa84> pa Å¡e vse ostalo kar rabm :D
 * sasa84 ma nokio6
<CrazyLemon> unfuckingbelievable
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlyAMyGd8jI
<Lurker69> linki bot umrl?
<Lurker69> btw terr a davis je mand umrl
<Lurker69> terry a davis je mnda umrl
<Lurker69> https://i.4cdn.org/pol/1535762474294.png
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 twas killed by its rightful owner
<CrazyLemon> bot..ne terry
<idioterna> mirrored (NSFW): https://bou.si/4c/1535762474294.png
<CrazyLemon> who's working at this hour?!?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheTweetOfGod/status/1035921307517386752
<Lurker69> hmm, same gledam da mogoče pa le ni umrl in conspiracy theorists majo prav
<Lurker69> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/terry-a-davis-terrence-andrew-davis.325/page-73#post-3719637
<CrazyLemon> well its on 4chan...of course its not true
<sasa84> kdo je umrl? :o
<slax0r> Lurker69: da... dz0ny noce jabuka zrihtat
<slax0r> z sasa84 sva ze podpisala peticijo
<sasa84> jabuk, jabuk, jabuk!
<sasa84> slax0r, a zdej msev- vprašaš za vreme?
<sasa84> msev-, .vreme rakek :P
<Lurker69> sasa84: terry a davis, shisofrenični koder ki je sam skodiral kompleten OS, imenovan TempleOS
<Lurker69> po njegovem je navodila dobil direktno od boga
<sasa84> Lurker69, jp, sem ga malo poguglala...
<sasa84> uf, zakaj men ne da takih navodil????!!!
<sasa84> GOD, I DO exist too!!!
<Lurker69> https://youtu.be/mBgIBF9Y6PE?t=42s
<Lurker69> terry davis je prevzaprav genij, pokaž mi enga drugege človeka ki je same nipisal kernel, kompiler, 3d knjižnico...
<idioterna> vztrajen je
<idioterna> pa dober programer
<slax0r> sasa84: zdaj dam glavo skoz okno
<slax0r> ce mam mokro, je dez
<slax0r> ce sem skustran, je veter
<sasa84> brihtno slax0r !!!
<sasa84> Lurker69, stric nuca ubuntu :P
<idioterna> ce pa glave nej je je pa nehce spizdo
<idioterna> al kako ze
<CrazyLemon> nešče ga sp*zdo
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> i am the smartest programmer who has ever lived. :D
<sasa84> zkaj pa je treba za 2 mega OS nucat 20k mhz in  512 jeder :P
<slax0r> idioterna: heh, kaj bo kdo z tem piskrom?
 * sasa84 odigra sceno iz wildove salome ...
<CrazyLemon> a veste kaj
<CrazyLemon> dejansko igram insurgency sandstorm na ubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> even tho its not supported!!!
<CrazyLemon> aja..lih crashnu ko sm switchal okno... carry on :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-09-02
<sasa84> juhu
<idioterna> dan
<sasa84> dan idioterna
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> jutro slax0r
<slax0r> kako smo kaj na to hladno nedeljsko jutro?
<sasa84> am ...
<slax0r> ja, je hladbo, sem ze dal glavo skoz okno
<slax0r> hladno*
<slax0r> damn fat fingers and touch kbs
<sasa84> tvoj dron bi lohk podatke pošiljal botu na ubuntučsi ... bi mel realtime data!
<slax0r> trenutno tezko ker je v torbi :)
<sasa84> fly baby, fly!
<slax0r> upam da danes vreme vzdrzi
<slax0r> grem mal gor
<slax0r> zaenkrat kaze dobro
<sasa84> slikce, slikce!!!
<slax0r> ce bo kaksna pametna
<idioterna> jsm bil s psico na hribu
<idioterna> nism straval, sorry
<idioterna> je pa lepo
<idioterna> mokro, megleno
<sasa84> vsi ki so ga poznali so mu rekliiiii slax0r
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ej, kaj se dogaja s krejzijem ... a ker je popušil tuxa, se nas zdej izogiba?
<slax0r> lol :D
<sasa84> slax0r, pa kar msev- je capo di banda al kaj ...
<sasa84> pf
<sasa84> predlog za film?
<CrazyLemon> tale telekom.. ffs
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> kaj je s telekomom? jaz zaenkrat nimam nobenih problemov z njimi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti ne..jaz pa :)
<CrazyLemon> vsega skupaj dan pa pol interneta v tem tednu
<upd> uuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a res? pa nič ne zrihtajo?
<sasa84> a ti dam lahko en nasvet... " a ste že sklopl pa vklopl nazaj modem?" :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zrihtajo ja
<CrazyLemon> en dan dela nato spet ne
<Lurker69> theculturechronicles.com/index.php/2018/09/02/google-and-mastercard-reach-secret-deal-to-share-customers-debit-card-purchases/
<CrazyLemon> še dobro da imam viso ki tega ne počne! ane!
<sasa84> visa ftw!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa se ti kej prbližno sanja kaj bi blo narobe?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 njim se ne sanja kako naj se meni :D
<CrazyLemon> tehnik je že hotu klicat GVO da menjajo zunanji kabel..for some reason :)
<CrazyLemon> optika bi zihr rešila vse težave z internetom
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo dropbox?
<CrazyLemon> potreboval bi vsebino "/usr/share/nautilus-dropbox/emblems/"
<CrazyLemon> ah.. ne
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<sasa84> mam dropbox
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ^
<CrazyLemon> [20:03:00] <CrazyLemon>: ah.. ne
<CrazyLemon> [20:03:01] <CrazyLemon>: nvm
<slax0r> tudi jaz imam dropbox
<slax0r> account
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> sasa84: https://photos.app.goo.gl/d3X5kKUiS4YXoTbW7
<slax0r> evo ti, toti maribor :P
<sasa84> uuu, drone pic!
<slax0r> me je en zacel gnjavit ce mam licenco
<slax0r> https://photos.app.goo.gl/1Cd5obVy6ETNMKyF6
<slax0r> https://photos.app.goo.gl/eBg43of3yci5eRsx7
<Lurker69> lepe slike
<Lurker69> droni so čist pokvarl vrednost fotografij ki zahtevajo da se povzpneš na kak hrib al pa drevo
<Lurker69> pogrešam stopnice na grmado, ko sem žveu u mariboru sem rad skoču po njih gor pa dol vaske par dni
<slax0r> saj ce si na dost stabilnem drevesu lahko tudi od tam upravljas drona
<sasa84> ful lepe fotke
<sasa84> ej slax0r, a ti vidiš kje je dron, da lahko sklocneš al greš po filingu?
<sasa84> mislim.. če vidiš to, kar "vidi" dron
<Lurker69> ja na telefon vidiš kar vidi dron
<Lurker69> in ponavadi droni snemajo video celo post tak da ni treba nč šklocat, sam screenshote nardiš iz videa
<sasa84> kul
<slax0r> sklocam
<slax0r> in ja, video feed mam na telefonu
<slax0r> in telefon vpet v kontroler
<slax0r> like dis https://www5.djicdn.com/assets/images/products/mavic-air/s2/p3-bbac774a352e4dc789c0daa0e53d30a6.jpg?from=cdnMap
<sasa84> o hudo
<slax0r> po filingu bi bilo malo tezko
<slax0r> sicer naj ne bi tega delal, samo ko gres iz vidnega polja ne mores vec met filinga :)
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> insurgency sandstorm update..js pa ne morem updejtat
<slax0r> bcuz telekom?
<CrazyLemon> bcuz telekom
<CrazyLemon> slax0r fun fact..insurgency sandstorm ki je trenutno windows only dela kr v redu prek steam playa :)
<CrazyLemon> nekaj težav je še vedno če preklapljaš med okni..ampak to mora valve še porihtat
<slax0r> saj res
<slax0r> elder scrolls moram sprobat ce dela na linux
<slax0r> pa se zdaj sem lepo zbootan v linux :)
<slax0r> sicer mislim da bo malenkost premalo placa :/
<slax0r> I need a new hdd
<CrazyLemon> sej ce mas na windows particiji lahko pointaš steam na tist plac kjer so igre
 * CrazyLemon ma ssd sam za igre
<slax0r> a se to gre?
<slax0r> :O
<slax0r> a rabim ntfs-3g or some shit?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r men se zdi da ja..nekje sm bral da gre
<slax0r> no pa da probam
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/Iz2c.png
<slax0r> -.-
<slax0r> 32compat rabim? :/
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/4874
<CrazyLemon> očitno zadeva dela :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne vem..nism mel takih težav
<CrazyLemon> če ti kaj pomaga imam libc.so.6
<CrazyLemon> v
<CrazyLemon> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<CrazyLemon> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<slax0r> ja nisi ne, ker ubuntu64 je out of the box multilib
<slax0r> slack je pa pure 64
<CrazyLemon> sounds like pure trouble
<CrazyLemon> :P
<slax0r> niti ne
<slax0r> par packagov bi moral poinstallat
<slax0r> samo se mi ne da danes
<slax0r> ker sem ze 2x zjebal si install danes :D
<CrazyLemon> [21:42:05] <CrazyLemon>: sounds like pure trouble
<CrazyLemon> so i was right
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadnjič ko sm delal fresh install ..kr nism stekal zakaj se grub noce instalirat
<CrazyLemon> pol sm pa 3x končno opazu da nimam efi particije
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> ma zjebal sem ker sem nov kernel installiral
<slax0r> in moram hwmon driver patchat
<slax0r> da mi fancontrol dela vredu
<slax0r> in sem pozabil ker patch je ze bil :D
<slax0r> potem pa se je nek fucked up config, ker se mi ponavadi PWM 4 in 5 kontrolera obrneta, tako da ko je signal 0 so fani na ful, ko je pa signal 255 pa se fani ugasnejo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> in resim tako da pri bootu zvrtim vse fane na full in nazaj na 0
<slax0r> potem pa dela ok :D
<slax0r> samo sem to ze vse pozabil :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa vesel da tega ne rabim več počet..
<slax0r> aja pa sever proprietary nvidia driver sem installiral, tako da v X nisem mogel :D
<CrazyLemon> ko sm mel apu sm tudi ta fancontrol mogu rihtat
<CrazyLemon> nič..tuš pa pojstla.. gn o/
<slax0r> anyhoo, ryzen 5 2600, yay or nay?
<CrazyLemon> depends... če rabiš low TDP pol def yay
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa 2700
<CrazyLemon> ki je tudi 65w tdp
<CrazyLemon> tko da...nvm my statement about low tdp
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. 2600 je best bang for your buck
<CrazyLemon> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-Ryzen-7-2700-vs-AMD-Ryzen-5-2600/3957vs3955
<CrazyLemon> gn
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-26
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/RQ78sxG
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-28
<napsy> lep pozdrav
<slax0r> jutro
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-29
<lynxlynxlynx> a pozna kdo kako stran s temo "a mobile app won't solve your problems" as a service
<lynxlynxlynx> nič ne najdem, še vedno sem pa obkrožen z ljudmi takega mnenja, pa mora bit kaka zajebancija na to temo nekje
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-30
<napsy> but y not?
<idioterna> there's an app for that
#ubuntu-si 2020-08-24
<upd> kaj je una druga stran poleg edavki
<idioterna> eprofit?
<upd> e-uprava sem našel hvala
<upd> lp
<CrazyLemon> eprofit :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
#ubuntu-si 2020-08-27
<msev-> hello :D
<msev-> I have a question :)
<idioterna> ne verjamemo ti
<msev-> :'(
<msev-> a zato k ga tok časa nisem mel :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> no dej napis kaj te matra no :)
<slax0r> nisem si nikoli mislil da bo to treba
<slax0r> msev-: PROSIM vprasaj nas
<msev-> dva numpy arraya mam z vrednostmi k predstavljajo y na grafu...sem posmoothal krivulje, zj bi pa rd en array razkosal na pol pa poenotu enote na X-u...k en če ga razkosam ma na X-u na 100000 konec krivulje, drug k ga pa nerabm razkosat ma pa 10000.
<msev-> pa bi rd i guess da mata obadva konec na 10000, pa da po y-lonu isto izgleda tist k ma zj na 100000 konec.
<idioterna> se prav faktor 10 je vmes?
<msev-> ja, sam na x-u i guess
<idioterna> na vsakih 10 tock iz prvega arraya pride ena iz drugega?
<msev-> ne
<msev-> sam enota je drugačna
<msev-> no sj ubistvu je ni...sem jo sam prej dodal...
<msev-> pomoje samo to rabm kko razkosam na pol pa zavržem ta drug del arraya
<idioterna> na pol?
<msev-> pa potem shranm v fajl kjer definiram x sam
<msev-> da odrežem drugi del krivulje stran
<idioterna> tega ne stekam cist dobr zakaj bi na pol dajal
<idioterna> aja, ti ze ves da gre ta mali array sam do polovice tavecjega?
<idioterna> po x osi
<msev-> ja
<msev-> pa enote med obema sta za faktor 10 različne, mogle bi bit pa enake
<msev-> na X osi
<msev-> edn ma ime tst drug pa tst2 npr :)
<msev-> pa pomoje sam Y vrednosti vsebujeta tko da jima morm pol k jih bom shranjeval v fajl dodat X
<msev-> čak mi je ratal
<idioterna> no super
<idioterna> k ni lih tezko :)
<msev-> pač prepolovil sem
<msev-> kko pa zj shranm array kot en stolpec v fajl, kot y recimo
<msev-> kot x pa sam določm npr vrednosti, al pa iz pač .size
<idioterna> hm a kot csv bi shranu to
<idioterna> dej pejstn kodo na dpaste.com
<idioterna> da vidmo kaj delas
<msev-> ubistvu sm se mal zgubu v glavi kaj sploh hočem :D
<msev-> mi je ratal :D
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> ok :)
<idioterna> bomo drugic tut poslusal
<idioterna> da bos razlozu pa se ti bo mal izkristaliziral v glavi
<idioterna> pa bo lazje
<msev-> aja sam neki, zj mam enako enoto spodaj na x-u
<msev-> kko pa zj to shranm v fajl
<idioterna> ja ne vem kako bi rad
<msev-> plt.plot(x/10,tst1)
<msev-> hmmm fak spet nevem
<msev-> pustmo to. kko drgač kj? :D
<idioterna> ma super
<msev-> dbest
<msev-> a tok ste me veseli da ste mi za en cajt podelili status Å¡efa :D
<msev-> poročil sem se zj vmes :D
<msev-> dobr je blo
<msev-> noben ni zbolel za korono
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa hitr :)
<slax0r> a z zensko?
<idioterna> ne, z arrayi
<slax0r> previdevam da je dan danes tudi to ze mogoce
<slax0r> morda celo obicajno, nekje
<idioterna> ja numpy ane
#ubuntu-si 2020-08-28
<msev-> tko da če kdo rab kšna priporočila glede cateringa, fotografov itd. sem tukaj :D
<msev-> superska je...iste stvari rada počne k js, plezava, mtb, supava, rada potujeva obadva...fajn je :)...zj pa next step par frocov naredit :)
<slax0r> a nas sprasujes za navodila? :D
<msev-> nope :)
<msev-> vse pod kontrolo :)
<idioterna> jooj ne frocov
<idioterna> ves kok se ti bo to carbon footprint povecu
<slax0r> saj bodo kolesarji
<msev-> teli od bratranca pretiravajo s količino plastičnih igrač pa delajo napako s tem da sicer zlo aktivne otroke nč ne usmerjo v športe
<idioterna> jah, ker je to kr naporno, mors bit tut sam zlo v te stvari da se ti sploh da
<msev-> bratranc sam seb prav da je vintage playboy :D
